# SG Speaker Corner



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

Pretty much just a speaker corner for singaporean to chit chat and bullshit, guys from other countries are welocme as well

and guys, try not to type singlish, this is just so that anyone else joining us doesn't have to start googling some sites just to know what we are talking.

edit: if i remember correctly, this was the song that vidboy mentioned a few months back... cant believed that i remember it only now


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

This won't get locked right? But I'm pretty sure there aren't many Singaporeans around. The most active ones I've seen around are you, me, ZAFDeltaForce and iPikachu.... Hm never mind.....

You should do something like: NO SINGLISH

Or we can just make one in EoF and no mod would care.


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

C-c-combo breaker!

I don't know why but I don't think this thread will survive any longer.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Precisely. We are not America. Hell, a US speaker corner can survive for years no problem until some troll or flamer joins in.

Singapore needs more users here on GBATemp.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

ya, we are probably a small minority destined to get wiped anything soon, well, this is just for fun i guess, so domination, don forget to ask your sister to try popeye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and playpark apparently according to my fren, it is still an immature forum,  sign...


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

What? Talking to some people who play MapleSEA, DotA and dunno what shit extensively (well in Singapore anyways)isn't fun.

Singaporeans like to follow the crowd man....


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 20, 2009)

im a singaporean as well


----------



## Reaper (Jun 20, 2009)

the beauty of singapore


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Hong Kong needs more users here on GBATemp.


Fix'd
But get some popeyes. Really good stuff


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> the beauty of singapore


S'pore's beauty?

I guess, lots of green trees? Singapore is not as beautiful as other countries because we don't have much natural scenery I guess.

Too much Urban-ness.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

i think he meant the girls in singapore but so far, i haven't really seen any babes in singapore yet, maybe i am just unlucky :X


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Poor you. I think my school has pretty girls, but maybe not sexy. Wtf we are a secondary school.

But on the other hand you are in poly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or you can go to Sentosa, there should be bikini babes from all over the world there


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

what to do? I am in game programming course...

I can count the number of females in there just using my hands, around 7 of them and all taken. If not, not pretty at all.

Elsewhere, i have no idea, these few days has been a tad busy for me, even if i do go to school during my holiday, it would be to do project stuff, 9 to 6 in one boring room


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Sad, sad, sad, sad.

But I don't think I will be any better when I graduate from secondary school. With my results the best I can mangae is a poly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which poly you go to?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2009)

i want free water!


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i want free water!



Malaysia should give us free water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shoo shoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of that isn't one of the pipes' contract going to expire in 2010 something? Sad.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i want free water!



haha, is u guys give us water one :s, all we did was just purified it and use some for our sewage water aka NEWater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@domination: Nanyang Poly, if u are interested in programming but u want to do less programming more designing, go singapore poly, they are like the inverse of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ya, i think that contract one of them gona expired soon, hope malaysia will continue sell us water


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

But we still have one/some pipes (i dunno, i fail at current afairs) that won't expire soon. I wonder when NEWater can start to taste nicer. Its a nice technology and all, but it just doesn't taste so nice.

And I'll never go to SP, NYP is much closer to my house, convenience is better than anything. Also I don't want to do programming, I suck at anything that requires more thought. I'll stick with something simple like Business. But well, the score is lower than 20 points. Guess I still have to do something like IT. *groans*


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2009)

the water that malaysia is providing singapore can consider as FREE


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> the water that malaysia is providing singapore can consider as FREE



Why? Because you are running for PM soon right? Hooray Elixir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways no matter if its Indonesia or Malaysia, our country has to buy it! Buying water, sounds pretty much like modern day capitalists. Though I'm not complaining. The water is their property after all, they have the rights. 

Sigh. Who created money in the first place?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

money is the root of all evil. therefore we are evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if i remember correctly, during the period when singapore signed with malaysia for the water, the money was counted as big. but over the years, the money which is paid for the water is now considered really small. so(im not so sure) some people argue to have a new agreement written.



			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i went to both before and:

nyp got lots of computers!
sp damn colourful!
loyang secondary sucks!
ITE got hot drink vending machine!
dom: which school you at?

tap water ftw!
right now there's 4 national taps:
johor water(imported)
water from local catchment(storm water ponds)
distilled(i forgot where this comes from.)
NEWater(yay us!)
newater tastes nice.. sort of. got sodium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





maplesea(aka asiasoft) doesn't bother to listen to people, 
even though many are complaining about some shit error from video cards.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats why the temp rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



topic now is :
history!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 21, 2009)

I is singapornian too! My flag says so, it's confused though.

This is just asking for some fight...


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me? CCHY. Go google it.

And wow, you memorise the national taps? I don't even do that for Social Studies. Asiasoft, people are obsessed with their games. Wtf MapleSEA, DotA and dunno whta shit. Any DS game is more fun that that shit, it gets repitive, they should get a DS with a flashcart. Heck, I think Artix Entertainment is better (AQ, DF, MQ)

@ Juggernaut




Singapornian. You only. Yay.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO BIGGY!!
i want the 3rd BRIDGE!!!!!!

wait a minute... someone said NO!! 
damn


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

ya, i think is that sultan who said no(hmm, i need to check the papers again)
& pika u forgotten another important thing about NYP.

we are the only (i think) schools with a lab full of ps3

and we are using them for what else, programming, arghh

go elixir, go run for election, i wonder if my fren has any connection in malaysia, can ask him to safeguard u


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2009)

NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't wish to talk about politics on air~!
i don't want to go to ...


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, i think is that sultan who said no(hmm, i need to check the papers again)
> & pika u forgotten another important thing about NYP.
> 
> *we are the only (i think) schools with a lab full of ps3*
> ...



Wtf. What was it again? game programming right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hm... I didn't even know there were 2 bridges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need to read up more.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2009)

lol~!
the arc bridge (whatever you all called) contract was terminated.
end up the contract become billionaire for not doing anything
i wonder why was the contract being awarded ... 

now..... lol


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Who paid?

And so how many bridges are there really? Wtf, I really dunno much about my own country. Ashamed.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2009)

TWO! 
too sensitive to mentioned who paid

3rd was canceled once, now planning for the 2nd time but someone said NO
oh.. i love democratic

there will be another MRT / train service directly link to iskandar (i heard is borderless)

borderless meaning singaporeans can travel there freely w/o passport
unless you intend to exit the area


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

Chung Cheng High Y?
 lol.
my geography exam asked for the 4 taps and i gave newater imported water from other countries and storm water ponds. no full mark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i feel like going sp already!
since my teacher tells me i should go for designing or programming.
yesterday my sister was on facebook, on maplesea group/fanclub page, so hilarous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there was some meet the gms session, and there were alot of people "wah so lucky can see gm "then there was this guy who say the gm no use blah blah then my sister go insult that guy.
so protective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 play too much le.
somemore she auditard already ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my brother play maple in 3-4 days from 1 to 80+,
then his scroll fail his equip gone
he delete his character.  waste time.
he play dota
even close door can hear "WAH #$^%$^ 43^$^#% 54!#[email protected]#[email protected]$CB KNS"
xD



I DEMAND 4 BRIDGES DAMMIT


Spoiler: LOL, Limewire


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Chung Cheng High Y?
> lol.
> my geography exam asked for the 4 taps and i gave newater imported water from other countries and storm water ponds. no full mark.
> 
> ...



Wat? Something wrong with CCHY? Its a branch yeah, but at least its still kinda decent.

Singaporean are nuts playing Asiasoft games. I wonder how many prepaid cards my friends bought. And your sis go flame some guy cos of that. Wow, I dun even flame most PSP fanboys at gamespot (not that I use their fags' forums much anyways). 

And whats with the lol, limewire thing.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

oO, borderless, means i can walk into malaysia buy bubblegum then walk out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> Chung Cheng High Y?
> lol.
> my geography exam asked for the 4 taps and i gave newater imported water from other countries and storm water ponds. no full mark.
> 
> ...



lol, want 4 bridge for what? 3 more than enough le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, your brother is what i called a real tard, waste so much effort rush till 80, just one scroll fail nia, quit liao, like that my fren who already deleted 10 of his level 150 characters liao if that's the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, tell your sister, i said maplesea GM are useless bums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last time chinaman hack sea server the time, they just sit there drink kopi nia.

go pika, go SP then next time, i can ask u help me buy food from SP


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - We are an English speaking community. Please post in legible English ONLY.



Aren't memebers from other contries welcomed too? And my Singlish foundation is really worse than my English foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I say that those who delete a character after a scroll fail, really are mad.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

well, it is readable english, and don worry my singlish foundation is just as bad, aside from the usual, leh,lah, loh, nia, sia, i really don know much about singlish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




true, even when i used to play maplestory, so my equip fail, big deal, just drop it on the floor, someone will take it anyway and speaking of prepaid card, i remember reading this article once about a dad spending 7k on a in-game cash item and that guy have the nerve to say that every parent should do that as well, pff, 7k is no laughing matter and to spend it on something as trival as a cash item which at max it would only last a year 

anyway article here: http://www.straitstimes.com/School%2BPocke...ory_381412.html


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Crazy, beyond words to describe. Unless that guy is rich of course. But if it was me I'll rather ask my dad to but all 3 consoles with their best games. Bad I wouldn't even do taht if my family was rich. 7k real money for a cyber pixel thingy? Oh yeah, like as if there wouldn't be better weapons in the future and like his son will play it for ever, the game itself feels pretty repitive.

This just reflects bad on S'pore.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

same here, even asking them for a ps2 when i was young was hard enough, imagine asking your parents to buy u this thing, u probably get scolded and if your parents are anything like mine, lectured on the value of money for a month or 2 before u finally snapped...

if i got 7k to waste, i will get everything i wanted, that include console games and comic books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least they can last longer than this ingame stuff, u know what would be really funny? If this item only last 1 day


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

i hate to admit it but most of us Singaporean children are spoilt (me included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though I'm nothing near rich). When their parents have more money, they stuff it to Asiasoft. Wtf.

7k can probably our family spending 2.5 months. ARich children are badly spoilt. Pffft. Gues thats what a society with betetr economy gets you huh?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

ya, i had to agree and guys like my friend who spend money collecting razer mouse and when i told him, woah, so expensive, he looked at me and said:"huh? what do u mean? its pretty cheap" ,i really want to say, what the hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u are collecting those 100++ mouse and not using them much and u tell me its cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, yet when it comes to buying food, he keep saying this store expensive, that store expensive, in the end, walk one big round eat mee pok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i admit i feel kinda spoilt as well, i mean just tomorrow, some guys from singtel will be coming to my house and upgrading the internet speed all because our plan is dying and my brother was complaining about lag ...


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

Watssat? Mouse? I only know McDonald gave out free Hello Kitty plushies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not into collecting. Wtf I'll rather use the $ to eat better stuff, but probably cos of that I'm so fat.

I dun like our "culture" at all, most people just following the crowd! Like how my friends prefer PSP cos of good graphics. Wtf, the don't know the definition of fun probably, or else they wouldn't indulge in Maple and think the PSP is a better gaming device.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 21, 2009)

Think you're spoiled? I have friends who cry when they're parents can't fetch them to school and they have to take the bus...

Haiz... Singaporeans these days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LKY will be so upset...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

razer is high class gamer mouse, webbie: http://www.razerzone.com/ and that hello kitty thing is i think 5 years ago, old news...

but i see their pricetag, sign... too above my budget... psp is pretty okay just that lots of the fun games are in japanese just like DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are some fun US games out there as well. 

But anyway, darn u maplestory for killing off the grinder in me, now whenever i play any rpg, all those memories of too much grinding keep surfacing, in the end, i use exp multipliers for them :X 

by the way, take care of yourself, if u unlucky like me, all i did was sample those dessert at those buffets, don walk to school, laze around too much and bam, diabetic -_-ll fk, even winning the lottery has a higher chance than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




time for u to stop being a MrFatso and be a MrAverage


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> razer is high class gamer mouse, webbie: http://www.razerzone.com/ and that hello kitty thing is i think 5 years ago, old news...
> 
> but i see their pricetag, sign... too above my budget... psp is pretty okay just that lots of the fun games are in japanese just like DS
> 
> ...


hey dude... diabetes is largely genetic if I still remember my sec 4 biology... if you kena diabetes, it's probably because of your parents. no offense dude, just trying to clear this up.. it ain't your fault or your parents fault, k? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




razer is good shit man... i use the keyboard razer lycosa... damn nice... planning to get a razer copperhead soon... it's ex, but hot damn it's so damn worth it... good quality shit that'll last years man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shit.. did i use too much singlish?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

nah, that's type 1, i kena one is type 2 which is because i lazy to exercise and eat too many desert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so end up a tad overweight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, what is so scary about  type-2 diabetic anyway? All it does is give me zombie like qualities, like slow wound healing and... actually that's it, if it weren't for those wounds, i would never have remember that i had diabetic and also thank me, for telling the whole i have that, makes it easier for me to remember this condition as well.

and nah, its not like every line has singlish in it, if its every line, maybe that's quite a lot, but if every 3 words, one of them is singlish, now that is overdoing it


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Shit. I guess I will get it sooner or later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad i'm too lazy, to even go buy my lunch/dinner for this whole week whne my mom went overseas. I'm a sad guy, I know.

Oh and that Razer thingy looks some kinda cool.... But I dun see the point of collecting it.

Oh and I just had Popeye at T3, now I know why its so famous. Yay for international franchises.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 22, 2009)

cool, later on, i will be going to T1, they say popeye at T1 is better, so cross my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don worry, it was because i was unlucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe if u are lucky, u wouldn't even get that


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL. Singapore has 142 H1N1 cases now. Wtf.

I tot we were going to have like very little cases.

Oh noes my sis and mum just returned from overseas


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

i don't know what Y stands for o.o in CCHY?


i most like spent up to $300 when i was playing maple to buy prepaid cards and mesos.. 
i think i try find that facebook post..

is it okay if i post picture here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here we go..


Spoiler
















 don't whisper mryandao okAY!!!??
mapletards with their fellow people..
and look at the last post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i read in the newspaper last time, there was this guy who spent almost 7k (the one that's posted here) he say what should spend for them
right, its here..


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A director of a construction company, who wanted to be known only as Mr Yeo, 39, placed the highest bid of $6,950 to win a Dragon Purple Sleeve, a MapleStory in-game weapon, for his 13-year-old son. 'Any parent would do the same for their son as long as it's within their ability,' he said.


ability? 
BULL SHAT!
there was that weird lucky draw thing for 10x exp, you had to buy a set of prepaids to get a chance, but it only lasts for 5 minutes. so stupid. even stupider are the people  who bought the cards just for that.
i got PUNISHED by my parents when they found out i bought a prepaid card. eesh.

i collect pokemon.. toys. i have a lot. :3
and if i could i would collect anime stuff...
Dom: screen them!
now on facebook also got petition to moe to extend june holidays because of H1N1.
i don't mind extra holidays, but my school says if this type thing happened, means lessons via online, if never log in call parents  if no internet send by mail. lolwut.
but then the media hype this too seriously liao, anyone die in SG yet? nuuuuuuu....
so over hyped like games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LOL LIMEWIRE FTW


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Wtf, I hate mapletards. Whats so great about maple that they get pissed off? Like I said I falme Sony fanboys, for their ignorance, but thats rare too. Maple has become a part of their lifes! Buying so many prepaid cards and maple things, I can buy dunno how many wii or DS games. Wtf I can buy lots of things man.

And no, I won't sceen them. If I get H1N1 no school for me, I just hate maths and Amaths. iPikachu, you sec 2 right? Study hard, wtf I get into the bottom of level class, pathetic sia. People study pure science I dunno study wat. Oh and Y stands for Yishun. Main is much betetr their aggregate for PSLE is like 250+ we only 230+.

Speaking of media. Ughhh, I dun even know what o say about our media....


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 22, 2009)

haha, u mean that our media so bland? At least that's a good sign i guess better than taiwan, everyday their news can fill up one whole newspaper and it still isn't enough.


dots, 5 mins? u sure or not, what the is freaking point of that? right spend 5 mins kill shit lor.

Anyway, i just got back from T1, just ate popeye, so this is a mini review.


Location: Popeye's Chicken & Biscuit at Changi Airport Terminal 1 Level 3

Total Cost Spend: 5.40(regular) upsided to (7.40 + fries only) and added Mash Potato, so spend around 9.40 in total...

Items tried:

Chicken(9/10): 

Well, i tried the original chicken for taste test. Well, i think i finally know what those guys meant by frozen taste, it that kind of feeling that u get when u eat a piece of meat and u find yourself asking, weird, what is this strange taste( not an easy thing to explain though). But overall, it was pretty good at the very least it was crispy, unlike KFC original chicken which was wasn't crispy at all when it felt more like it was deep fried and then steam, it had that soggy feeling which popeye chicken didnt.

I had the chicken tights and a chicken wing. The chicken tights was really juicy, every bite, i could taste the juiciness of the chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But one thing that i find bad about them is that they were not batter well, some parts of the chicken were just the skin, there wasn't any of that crispy bits.

Buttermilk Biscuit(4/10)

A sad disappointment, a store that signature dish is chicken and biscuit, wouldn't you think that the biscuit would be decent? Well, taste-wise, it is salty, i don know about u guys, but i thought that buttermilk would give the biscuit, i don know a sweet taste? Instead, it taste salty and floury. Which I dont think that should be the case, should it? 

Anyway, when u buy the biscuit, they give u a small bottle of jam to eat it with, but the jam itself is just really sweet, so it would be a good combination to mask that salty and flourly taste. As for me,i just eat it with my mash potato, it was a better combination in my judgement.

Well, one good thing about it though was that it breaks apart easily and the inside was pretty fluffy.

Cajun Fries6/10)
Well, as fries goes, this is pretty much on par with Long John Silver's fries. It has a rich taste, well, it just taste nicer than Macdonald. But i wish that they weren't so stingy with the spices, when i ate them some of the fries taste just that, just like a regular fries and yet on some of the fries, i was able to taste the spices. Couldn't they have i don know, more even spreading? 

Overall, it is quite okay, just not too different from the usual fries.

Mash Potato8/10):
This was a real surprise though, when i ordered it, i wasn't expecting much, well, its a mash potato that  well,  it was cold, not a good sign when it comes to mash potato. But when i first put a mouthful of it, hey, i could taste some bits of spices(?) which was pretty interesting. But for a cold mash potato it taste pretty good, maybe it is the gravy or the novelty of those pieces of food that gave it texture. Anyway since it was cold, i am pretty lax with the grading.

Service3/10):

Really cannot make it, seriously, if it is elsewhere u may be excused, but u are working at a airport for god sake, smile a little, and it was only 11am when i got there, IT IS STILL EARLY!! don act like u were here from midnight, because i highly doubt that. Well, i was there, and the queue was pretty long, they take quite a long while to process the guy order in front of me, around 10 mins and it wasn't even a large order, just the regular chicken combo. 

And while i was there, all the employees looked like it was the end of the world, no smile, no talking, just sir, what do u wish to order, here u go, that's it, there wasn't even a fake have a nice day or hope to see you soon, it was like dude, here's your food now let me go back to staring at the wall...

and when i asked them for what was the differences between the regular 5.40 and the other 7.40, he wasnt even looking at me when he told me it was just inclusion of fries, he was looking at the sky... 

They should be projecting a better image, just because they are working at a tad more remote section, does means that they can be all gloomy like.

Ambient of the place(7/10)
Maybe it was because i was pretty early when i got there, it was really quiet, i could find a place to sit and stare at the little people. But the area was pretty bare, just tables and chairs, that's all, maybe 1 or 2 posters to decorate the area.

Overall: (37/60)

In a nutshell, bad Service, decent food, just sad that their signature biscuit is so salty :X sad... but at least their other signature chicken is decent. 

Will i return??: 

Probably will, just take away my food and toss the biscuit into the bin, that thing just isn't worth 1.30 dollar if u buy the biscuits individually. But i doubt that i will be able to eat often there.


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 22, 2009)

vote for extension of school holiday at http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore 
Vote poll is at bottom left
Pass this around.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate the biscuits, couldn't even bear to finish it. I don't even think it has taste. Just some buttery fragrance but still hateit.

Last night when I went, it was crowded like hell, and they only had 2 counters, and each person hey serve takes about a fcking 2 3 minutes or so. Wtf, McDonald's is way faster. The fries is nice but I still like mac better. But I like the chicken, kinda. Its kinda like KFC. Their food is kinda like kfc, well except that that fries taste nice, even without cheese.

But the cool thing is that they have 2 screens showing the Popeye the sailor man cartoon.

Oh and wtf, an ex-classmate just smsed me telling me to vote to extend school holidays. No life.

Edit: Looky, mysterio posted it while I was posting. Fuck the holiday extensions. Pathetic. We'll still probably need to go e learning or something like that for lessons. We will learn less that way. Wtf, my Amaths teacher already sucks bad.

Edit2: Oh well, 89%, I'll just give them waht they want. On the bright side, I may get more time for homework. Oh and online polls don't really work.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 22, 2009)

haha i liked that limewire spoiler i kept opening and closing it so it said do do


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> haha i liked that limewire spoiler i kept opening and closing it so it said do do



Hah you like it. I first saw it here posted by Juggernaut, dunno if someone else posted it before. Then the seconds time I posted it in the EoF. This is the third time I saw it. LOL, Limewire!

http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf

If you see it there, its more entertaining. Spans the whole screen!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

i cant stop laughing at lol limewire

my t score was 198. heh heh.
my maths improved from last year, this year streaming, i wan take art, a lot of people say a lot of acedemic/technical gangsters take because they no choice, then my co-form(who i have not seen for the year at all, since she pregnant) tell me take home econs since i also good at it.. (but later burn food how)i confirm take history but science might take physics and chemistry, even though at first i wanted to take bio(digestion with all those enzymes made my A(and my money) fly away...)


yes, mapletards are confusing, i dont know why my brother just loves spending his money on it. im sure he spent almost 500 by now, if not more 
same as dota, lose blame everyone, lose again then trash what ever's inside his room, last time he so mad he spoilt the mouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and the keyboard)

its sort of good and not good to have holiday extensions, if online lesson, i dont know how they want to. they say do what e-portal shat, i think irc better, everyone can talk :I last time i had e-homework for holidays, i cannot find on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then my marks all gone. stupid!

*draws*


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL, but i dun have irc. I just think we should resume lessons.

Oh and the humanity subject, you gotta choose wisely, since SS is freaking depressing. You know how pathetic my whole level is? The number of people who pass it are.... welll very little. Its a miracle my combined marks even passed (but still failed when I add CA marks). I wanted to take something easy like one pure physics then combined science for the other 2. But wtf end up go D&T. What to do, Art and econs die. Computer Studies? LOL I can't even be bothered to understand AR codes.

And wtf, trash everything. Mapletards are really tards. I don't even do that when I game over. Just some syupid exp and items. Meh.

Look at this. LOL, Limewire. 



LOL, its like Ozzy Osbourne's Crazy Train. All Aboard!!!!! Lazy Town, so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tot frostwire is better though?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

i very dissapointed by this:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9659...?id=96596347609
try to see if can read, or i'll post pics.

shooot im not done yet.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> LOL. Singapore has 142 H1N1 cases now. Wtf.


Holy shit... if its going to get out of hand it's going to be like Resident Evil, Except in singapore


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

GOD SAVE SINGAPORE.

Wtf is wrong with this people. The government has always had msotly good judgements, can't they just believe in the government? Wth, the are using previous epidemic numbers? Sorry to say, many of these cases started from people coming back from overseas its not a widespread infection from within, so wtf is their problem. And its still yellow alert here. They couldn't be more fucking pathetic. 142 cases is still good enough, compared to SARS. Take it more seriously even if its not as fatal as SARS? Hey the alert levels are there for a reason. The checks they have now are probably as good as any yellow alert check there will be!

Clare Serene Foster wr0t3
@ 2:46pm
If MOE extends one week of holiday, they're going to take away one week of the december break D:
pwn

Thsi made some sense. Really.

People are acting up like that because of what? Most the infected people are godamn quarantined!

I don't mind if school restarts, since its really no different.

Edit: lol vidboy. No S'pore has a larger population than that! And I'll be fat Leon if the need arises!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow.
142 people sick from H1N1 and still a Yellow Card?!?
Thats fucking ridiculous, the government doesn't realize that how bad it is in they're own country...
I mean here in HK We had M1N1 since April 26th and hell, i even decided to where one of those masks around my face to keep myself healthy.
and even my school closed down for one week because they dont want it to spread.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

done.
i posted so much on the wall.
and now its giving me a white screen.


Spoiler: agggggh



<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Seah Hui Yi wr0t3
@ 4:44pm
ctnd:
this 1919?! 1942?! 1995?!NO! ITS FUCKING 2009 FOR FUCK'S SAKE! THERE ARE MEDICINE WHICH WORK IF YOU HADN'T SPENT YOUR FUCKING TIME HERE AND INSTEAD READING THE NEWS.

seriously, for those who think the same as kids, just GROW UP.

and live a normal LIFE. Because you people are so naive.
/del

Kevin Tan wr0t3
@ 4:41pm
When exactly will the petition be sent?
pwn

Seah Hui Yi wr0t3
@ 4:40pm
ctnd:
maybe some do, but not all. d
"Is it me or the government just wants to wait and see if H1N1 actually breaks out like the Black Death plague to take quarantine procedures?

Or maybe the 1918 flu pandemic? The 1918 flu pandemic a.k.a the Spanish Flu (Hola!!) It was caused by an unusually virulent and deadly Influenza A virus strain of subtype H1N1.

It killed about 50 to 100 million people.

Singapore has about approximately 4.86 million citizens.

Running the statistics and looking at the growing cases we have here in Singapore.

By years end we should be missing 500 or more (I think) citizens.

22nd June H1N1 report 16 new confirmed cases - <a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/437658/1/.html" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/sin.../437658/1/.html</a>

Guess we're screwed. I'm going to go write my will. "
did you fail your maths? because the above is wrong. terribly wrong.
has ANYONE died in singapore yet? is a pandemic happening NOW? are we bared from going to public places?
NO!NO! NO ONE!
what year is this. is
/del

Seah Hui Yi wr0t3
@ 4:36pm
im dissapointed at today's youth.
"Larry Teo wrote
at 14:34
who were those 1485 bastards who voted for school to open as scheduled?bet must be one of those nerd CCB adults who want to see us suffer.curse them that they get swine flu and also get knocked down by car

hahha nvm! WE HAVE A 15,000 STRONG MAFIA GROUP TO HANDLE THEM HAHAHAHHAHAHAH WHO's STRONGER? 1485 nerd bastards or 15,029 pple? HAHAHHAHA"
fucking grow up. what mafia? this group? do you know what is a real mafia? or army? you people are all kids. seriously. do you people think its nice to stay at home and just slack? sure, its nice, no objections there. but the thing is, you people think school over the internet is okay. how are you going to ask questions? people like you idiots most likely do not know where to look, given your ill-thought responses.
im not an adult. im only 13 and a half. im not a bastard. im not one of those "nerd CCB adults who want to see us suffer" Do you think teachers like to deal with you idiots?
/del

Ong Wenxuan wr0t3
@ 3:56pm
haha yay free holiday
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 3:44pm
hey everyone go to <a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore</a>
and vote for extend holidays in the poll <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 3:42pm
We can already form a battalion, fit with loads of platoons. 15,029 LOL.
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 3:41pm
Larry Teo wrote
at 14:34
who were those 1485 bastards who voted for school to open as scheduled?bet must be one of those nerd CCB adults who want to see us suffer.curse them that they get swine flu and also get knocked down by car

hahha nvm! WE HAVE A 15,000 STRONG MAFIA GROUP TO HANDLE THEM HAHAHAHHAHAHAH WHO's STRONGER? 1485 nerd bastards or 15,029 pple? HAHAHHAHA
pwn

Ezra's Clone wr0t3
@ 3:37pm
Train of thought:
Teachers have been busting their head's off preparing for online assesments.
IF we do not use them.It will go to waste.
And for those schools who did not prepare it will be a great time to test out online homework.

Not very good,I know,but it just came up XD
pwn

Fion Riley (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:59pm
Damn it my prelims are approaching SO SOON. But at least we can use that extra 7 days to revise and finish up our homework LOL.
pwn

Pham Quang Minh (Anglo-Chinese - Indep.) wr0t3
@ 2:56pm
<a href="http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=93507832453" target="_blank">http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=93507832453</a> ---> this is another group from Channelnewsasia.com join please.
pwn

Clare Serene Foster wr0t3
@ 2:46pm
If MOE extends one week of holiday, they're going to take away one week of the december break D:
pwn

Larry Teo wr0t3
@ 2:34pm
who were those 1485 bastards who voted for school to open as scheduled?bet must be one of those nerd CCB adults who want to see us suffer.curse them that they get swine flu and also get knocked down by car
pwn

Ng Kim Meng (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:30pm
there will be an estimated 70+ ppl adding into this group per half hour.
JIAYOUS
pwn

Ng Kim Meng (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:28pm
<a href="http://tinyurl.com/h1n1schhols" target="_blank">http://tinyurl.com/h1n1schhols</a>
shortcut link tot his page
enjoy
pwn

Jason Quah (Anglo-Chinese - Indep.) wr0t3
@ 2:28pm
I don't think MOE can do much. MOH must raise the alert level to red before schools will close. And if you see <a href="http://www.crisis.gov.sg/FLU/Alert+System.htm" target="_blank">http://www.crisis.gov.sg/FLU/Alert+System.htm</a>, all the requirements for a red alert level has been reached!
pwn

Dwight Lim Wei Qiang wr0t3
@ 2:27pm
Is it me or the government just wants to wait and see if H1N1 actually breaks out like the Black Death plague to take quarantine procedures?

Or maybe the 1918 flu pandemic? The 1918 flu pandemic a.k.a the Spanish Flu (Hola!!) It was caused by an unusually virulent and deadly Influenza A virus strain of subtype H1N1.

It killed about 50 to 100 million people.

Singapore has about approximately 4.86 million citizens.

Running the statistics and looking at the growing cases we have here in Singapore.

By years end we should be missing 500 or more (I think) citizens.

22nd June H1N1 report 16 new confirmed cases - <a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/437658/1/.html" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/sin.../437658/1/.html</a>

Guess we're screwed. I'm going to go write my will.
pwn

Bibi Fatima Rimi (Dunman Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 2:11pm
hey everyone go to <a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore</a>
and vote for extend holidays in the poll <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
pwn

Ronald Lam Wen Chuan wr0t3
@ 2:04pm
......I don't want to sit for MYE =.=
pwn

Kv Shreeganesh (Deyi Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 1:57pm
CLOSE ALL POLY'Z AZOo!
and this is only the latest page, i dont dare to look at the others <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" />

second:


Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Uma Sankgery Pandyan wr0t3
@ 1:38pm
the govt has been doing little to help to contain the community spread of H1N1 in Singapore and it is time that the govt shows some urgency and initiative in implementing regulatory policies and measures to prevent further infections that could undermine the productivity of Singaporeans, both the working adults as well as the students.
pwn

Christina Wong (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 1:08pm
They should extend and use the time to clean up the schools.
My school already has like 4 cases but there seems to be no sign of any action taken whatsoever except to stop all CCA activities for the remaining of this week.
The temperature checks they have at school gates are also pointless since they don't even really check if you're having a fever or what. They need to take this more seriously, and not act as if it's a small issue just because its not as fatal as SARS.
pwn

Nur Amalina wr0t3
@ 12:49pm
If schools are extending holidays, they should really make use of the one week to clean and wash the school premises especially the classrooms. It will at least prevent any further spread of viruses.
pwn

Ng Kim Meng (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 12:39pm
giv u all a short-cut link to this page: <a href="http://tinyurl.com/h1n1schhols" target="_blank">http://tinyurl.com/h1n1schhols</a>
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 12:25pm
Janice Ng (Tanjong Katong Secondary School) wrote
at 12:18
people, please understand that extention of hols is solely because u are worried of the H1N1 virus not because u want more break or wadeva. and we certainly do not wish that there will be more cases of the flu. so please dun put things like "more H1N1 please!" that's just plain idiot. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

I agree 100%. If I catch anybody writing, burn down the schools, fire the ministry, extend school holidays indefinitely, your post will be deleted asap.
pwn

Delfina Gucci Tan wr0t3
@ 12:20pm
omg,this is so hilarious ....
pwn

Ahmad Maliki (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 12:20pm
hole-y shit. anyone has common tests after june holidays?
pwn

Janice Ng (Tanjong Katong Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 12:18pm
people, please understand that extention of hols is solely because u are worried of the H1N1 virus not because u want more break or wadeva. and we certainly do not wish that there will be more cases of the flu. so please dun put things like "more H1N1 please!" that's just plain idiot. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
pwn

Dennis Heng wr0t3
@ 11:54 4m
hey hey. go to www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm to vote! it's just a simple poll so GO VOTE NOW.
pwn

Phay Yu Zhong (Anderson Junior College) wr0t3
@ 11:53 4m
<a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore</a>

vote for extension nw !!!
if enough ppl vote for extension, they will extend...
pwn

Nathaniel Wong Kin Yew (St Joseph's Institution) wr0t3
@ 11:44 4m
EXTEND NOW!!
pwn

Samantha Ngain (CHIJ St. Nicholas Girls' School) wr0t3
@ 11:36 4m
WOOH EXTEND THE HOLS PLEASE <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /> more H1N1 !!
pwn

Yue Jie wr0t3
@ 11:35 4m
Nearly 14,000 members already! Jia you! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />
pwn

Sean Loh (Anglo-Chinese - Barker) wr0t3
@ 11:25 4m
Wooo hooo but not more play....(they will give much more homework!!!) -.-"
pwn

Karrington Koh (Australia) wr0t3
@ 11:23 4m
VOTE VOTE VOTE MATES. EXTENSION OF HOLIDAYS
pwn

Hovan Tan Fang Hao wr0t3
@ 11:19 4m
Not realy extend they might do. Just wish that H1N1 reaches the 500+ mark. Then singapore schools will collapse and then principals will be at home and there will be no teachers
pwn

Silin Lala (Victoria Junior College) wr0t3
@ 10:44 4m
<a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm</a>

Hey guys! Vote for a holiday extension here!
It's @ the bottom left corner (:
pwn

Larry Teo wr0t3
@ 10:11 4m
Finally,we are reaching our goal!wait while i invite me friends.Oh so what are the teachers complaining bout?
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 7:21 4m
LOLunicode
pwn

Chuan Hao Rtf wr0t3
@ 4:05 4m
holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday holiday !(:
pwn
third:
Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Zak Arturo (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:51 4m
www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm --VOTE <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />
pwn

Hui Ping Ng (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:36 4m
extend extend
pwn

Zak Arturo (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:07 4m
poly inculded? im 100% in man! LOL
pwn

Sandeep Suda (Pioneer Junior College) wr0t3
@ 1:32 4m
yeah man exams in an air con hall where a lot of em start sneezing... Over 2 weeks... We just need 1 sick guy
pwn

Nazyra Bte Suhairi (Raffles Girls Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 1:16 4m
well, JC is having CTs the minute school reopens. with the entire jc 1 population in a single hall, it is pretty dangerous don't you think? h1n1 will spread so quickly
pwn

Cheryl Tan (Dunman High School) wr0t3
@ 1:05 4m
OOH, that's good.
(And I think I'm over-active here :x)
pwn

Yue Jie wr0t3
@ 12:45 4m
Woohoo every minute there's always somebody joining sia =D
pwn

Vern Yap (Maris Stella School) wr0t3
@ 12:44 4m
SPARTA
pwn

Aaron Tan wr0t3
@ 12:26 4m
Aaron Tan (Saint Andrew's Junior College)
at 12:26 am
pwn

Yue Jie wr0t3
@ 12:24 4m
Wow already 12,872 members.

Keep spreading this petition, encourage friends who don't have a facebook account to create one and join this group as well!
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 12:00 4m
Joyce Tan ( Anglo-Chinese Junior College) wrote
at 23:42
do you honestly think this will work??

YES IT WILL.
READ THE NEWS. WE ARE IN THE NEWS.

read the new paper last friday's edition.

WE ARE IN THERE.
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 11:59pm y3st3rd4y
Joined this group just to say, "Get a life. Keep dreaming."

Bye.

Oh okay. bye bye When there is a real pandemic and you choose to avoid it well LOL
pwn

Leon Chan wr0t3
@ 11:53pm y3st3rd4y
it'll probably not work, but who cares? why not take this chance.
pwn

Joyce Tan ( Anglo-Chinese Junior College) wr0t3
@ 11:42pm y3st3rd4y
do you honestly think this will work??
pwn

Aaron Goh (Anglican High School) wr0t3
@ 11:27pm y3st3rd4y
Well, holidays doesn't mean NO WORK - it's about high time everyone realised that ages ago. Let's get real - we aren't asking for NO HOMEWORK, we're asking for quarantine for the safety of millions.

(Work is still possible under quarantine (-.-"))

In an environment where everyone fights a rat race to survive, everyone fights for everything - from getting good grades to getting a good night's sleep. And now, fighting the H1N1 virus IN SUCH A STRESSFUL ENVIRONMENT AS SCHOOL is taking a toll on our immune systems - let us have a good break before we start falling sick in this kind of environment. I've heard that people in stressful environments are more prone to illnesses, what more when there's H1N1 spreading like wildfire.

That being said, I guess it's time MOE took some serious action to protect the future leaders of Singapore before H1N1 starts killing them off indiscriminately one by one(or thousands at a time, if you'd prefer a more serious approach at this issue).

Life goes on.
pwn

Gabgab Cullen (Westwood Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 11:16pm y3st3rd4y
Hey people , <a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm</a>. Go to that website to vote to extend the holidays !
pwn

Nabillah Jalal (Nanyang Junior College) wr0t3
@ 11:07pm y3st3rd4y
NEED MORE TIME TO MUG FOR MYE. physical geog is killing me
pwn

Nazrul Hakim wr0t3
@ 11:05pm y3st3rd4y
why didnt i think of creating this group?
pwn

Lois Chng (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 11:02pm y3st3rd4y
<a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm</a>
go bottom left of page, go vote, if you wanna extend holidays.
pwn

Fion Riley (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 10:57pm y3st3rd4y
WOW THIS GROUP SERIOUSLY OWNS.
pwn
4th:
Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Sean Ng (Anglo-Chinese - Indep.) wr0t3
@ 10:48pm y3st3rd4y
but i heard if they extend the holiday they mite push back the dec break
pwn

Marcus Low (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 10:48pm y3st3rd4y
guys please vote here on this website:

<a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm</a>

if you want an extension of one week from school! every vote counts i think!

the votes are all at the bottom left hand corner of the channel news asia website under the Quick Poll section so please vote thanks!
pwn

Daniel C K Tan (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 10:47pm y3st3rd4y
Btw, school closure dun mean students can play more.

Everyone has to go through at least 5 hours of elearning (or Home-based Learning) everyday during the week of closure.

When school reopens, there will be makeup lessons and remedias.
pwn

Lim Shien Yew (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 10:40pm y3st3rd4y
And why exactly do you think this is just a dream? The possibility of it happening is increasing.
pwn

Dominic Liew (Anglo-Chinese - Barker) wr0t3
@ 10:36pm y3st3rd4y
Joined this group just to say, "Get a life. Keep dreaming."

Bye.
pwn

Huma Yells (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 10:18pm y3st3rd4y
WOW!
pwn

Lim Shien Yew (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 10:13pm y3st3rd4y
And will increase.
pwn

Kelly Tan wr0t3
@ 10:03pm y3st3rd4y
wtf, 12000 people!
pwn

Tay Dq wr0t3
@ 9:38pm y3st3rd4y
<a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm</a>, go there, at the bottom left, vote for extension of holidays. SPREAD THE NEWS!
pwn

Chunhui Wei wr0t3
@ 9:34pm y3st3rd4y
then there's 126 case of H1N1 flu in singapore sia.
pwn

Alvyn Ng wr0t3
@ 9:30pm y3st3rd4y
<a href="http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm" target="_blank">http://www.channelnewsasia.com/singapore/index.htm</a> guys if you really want this extension pls do the poll on the btm left hand corner of this site!
pwn

Silas Yeem Kai Ean (Bukit Panjang Govt High School) wr0t3
@ 9:25pm y3st3rd4y
Hi Swee yee!
pwn

Bisma Yp wr0t3
@ 9:24pm y3st3rd4y
this thing is brilliant LOL
pwn

Kingston NG (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 9:23pm y3st3rd4y

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wrote
at 4:41pm
Kingston NG (Singapore) wrote
at 16:26
STUPID STUDENTS. yes they will increase the holidays by a week but all students will be quarantined locally AND your sept/dec hols will be shorten then... there is no one way in this situation... =)

Say that to the entire group.

i see all your concerns... and i am repeating this to the whole group... you might get ur extension to ur june hols... but at the expense of your sept/dec hols... the theory of opportunity cost...
pwn

Justin Seow Cheng Wei (Montfort Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 9:05pm y3st3rd4y
want to enjoy la than what study
pwn

Wen Jia Hui wr0t3
@ 9:04pm y3st3rd4y
i just need some more time to finish my hmk..
HEHE ;X
pwn

Chai Rafael Xun (Raffles Institution) wr0t3
@ 8:47pm y3st3rd4y
Where is democracy if this doesn't work
pwn

Faiz Bin Hussain (Ahmad Ibrahim Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 8:46pm y3st3rd4y
Heck yeah who doesnt want an extra week of holidays!
pwn

Puteri Arinni wr0t3
@ 8:34pm y3st3rd4y
hey how about those who are sitting for national exams..??
pwn

Benjamin Hwang (Riverside Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 8:12pm y3st3rd4y
the only thing more important den education is health. EXTEND HOLS!!!!!
pwn
5th:

Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Ruth Yang wr0t3
@ 8:12pm y3st3rd4y
seriously i dont think this will work. firstly, how will this get to MOE. secondly, what's the chances of them cancelling school for a week just because a few thousand people join this group, which is on facebook and not on some MOE forum or something. thirdly, there will be serious implications if school is cancelled, especially for national exams, and i dont think MOE would overlook these matters. so um, yeah sure im hoping, but i wouldnt count on this if i were you guys.
pwn

Cass Wonq wr0t3
@ 8:09pm y3st3rd4y
i can't sign...
i dun hav a paypal
sorry!
pwn

Jaslyn Shi (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 8:07pm y3st3rd4y
Hi. I don't think school should close. Think of the Sec 4/Sec 5 students taking O levels and N levels. You can't be so selfish to only think of yourself. It's not as if you extend school for one more week the H1N1 pandemic will get better, it's not. Instead of debating over whether school should close, we should do our part in being responsible to stop the spread of H1N1 - who knows, maybe once the virus is totally eliminated, the whole world celebrates and we get holidays then
pwn

Daniel Yien (Anglo-Chinese School) wr0t3
@ 8:04pm y3st3rd4y
we die lliao.....cant revise for PSLE
pwn

Mahfuzah Ibrahim wr0t3
@ 7:48pm y3st3rd4y
I dont think this will work. start of July 2 will be our O'level oral. if they extend the holidays how about the O's student? MOE will have to nego with cambridge & it will be super complicated.

If it work,it will also be a good news. but there are some parties that'll suffer..
pwn

June Chan (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 7:41pm y3st3rd4y
last week before school reopens, lets just hope they announce the extension by then. hmm, not to be wet blanket or anything, but i just have a feel that school will just continue as usual...
pwn

Lim Hong Ming wr0t3
@ 7:38pm y3st3rd4y
<a href="http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=nf#/group.php?gid=92603994463&ref=nf" target="_blank">http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=nf...4463&ref=nf</a>
pwn

Tan Jun Yang wr0t3
@ 7:35pm y3st3rd4y
My sch will hv Online learning for us
WTF
this does not does any gd XD
pwn

Alexis Valerie Joseph wr0t3
@ 7:02pm y3st3rd4y
wow...i really do wish for an extra week!!!! i read the newpaper and the teachers are complaining already...haiz...they give so much work...then complain when they have to...haiz...its so tiring....hnnn...but i hope it will be more than 1 week!!!
pwn

Tang Jiayu (Raffles Girls Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 6:49pm y3st3rd4y
no problem zhi hui, we have much more ppl, but anw, both groups have the same aim and purpose
pwn

Faye Azure wr0t3
@ 6:31pm y3st3rd4y
more holiday~~~!!!!
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 6:25pm y3st3rd4y
Hey everybody!

there is a similar group <a href="http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=92603994463&ref=mf" target="_blank">http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=92603994463&ref=mf</a>

LOL
pwn

Christie Phang 彭佳敏 wr0t3
@ 6:07pm y3st3rd4y
my school definitely nid more holiday !!!
one of the students was infected by the h1n1 !!
welcome holidayyy!!!
pwn

Jared Liew Jian Wei (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 5:28pm y3st3rd4y
like, who doesn't want more school hols? although, i wld be gr8ful if my camp was canceled cos of this... its 2moro lol...
pwn

Carolyn Foo (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 5:17pm y3st3rd4y
better be safe than sorry
pwn

Chua Boon Kiat (Meridian Junior College) wr0t3
@ 5:03pm y3st3rd4y
Come ON we just need an infected student in each instituition to cause panic and chaos--leading to closure to schools!!!
pwn

Lin Yu Chan (Raffles Girls Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 4:55pm y3st3rd4y
Wa, jiayu officer, i will support u!!!^^
pwn

Tang Jiayu (Raffles Girls Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 4:51pm y3st3rd4y
10,777 members? we're doing well
pwn

Rachel Wan wr0t3
@ 4:49pm y3st3rd4y
I'd rather stay at home for a whole week, then end my life earlier than it should be, because I went to school and got the H1N1 flu. What has MOE got to say about that? Would they risk all the innocent lives because we have to follow the rules, and go to school during the pandemic? If the number of victims increase, especially if they are students, who's fault would that be?
pwn

Rishikeesh Wijaya (Anglo-Chinese - Indep.) wr0t3
@ 4:42pm y3st3rd4y
wth quarantine students locally. nonsense lah. that's dumb u wanna quarantine 1 million students (estimating?) that's totally not poissible.
pwn
6th
Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Rishikeesh Wijaya (Anglo-Chinese - Indep.) wr0t3
@ 4:42pm y3st3rd4y
wth quarantine students locally. nonsense lah. that's dumb u wanna quarantine 1 million students (estimating?) that's totally not poissible.
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 4:41pm y3st3rd4y
Kingston NG (Singapore) wrote
at 16:26
STUPID STUDENTS. yes they will increase the holidays by a week but all students will be quarantined locally AND your sept/dec hols will be shorten then... there is no one way in this situation... =)

Say that to the entire group.
pwn

Kingston NG (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 4:26pm y3st3rd4y
STUPID STUDENTS. yes they will increase the holidays by a week but all students will be quarantined locally AND your sept/dec hols will be shorten then... there is no one way in this situation... =)
pwn

Ryan Pee (River Valley High School) wr0t3
@ 3:45pm y3st3rd4y
c'mon so many cases (more than 100) how can moe resist
pwn

Yiling Jiang (Temasek Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 3:44pm y3st3rd4y
i don't wana go to school and become inflicted with the flu )):
pwn

Roniel Pineda (Montfort Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 3:10pm y3st3rd4y
21st*
pwn

Roniel Pineda (Montfort Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 3:10pm y3st3rd4y
wow 21th June 10k members!!
pwn

Sandra Cheok (Portland, OR) wr0t3
@ 3:03pm y3st3rd4y
AIYAH.... Most likely there will be another week on holiday.... The situation is REAL SERIOUS NOW.
pwn

Theron Jeagerjacques Muk (Catholic High School) wr0t3
@ 2:45pm y3st3rd4y
The alert level become black and there'll be evacuation lol
pwn

Lim Jing Jie wr0t3
@ 2:37pm y3st3rd4y
well i really do hope that there will be an extra week......at least i can finish most of my homework which obviously i haven't... hopefully it will be extended
pwn

Chan Weng Kin (Temasek Junior College) wr0t3
@ 2:25pm y3st3rd4y
What happens if this virus really mutates into a giant-killing machine? Flu viruses do that frequently if I'm not wrong; don't slate me as I'm not a biology expert.... Mass closure?
pwn

Chan Weng Kin (Temasek Junior College) wr0t3
@ 2:20pm y3st3rd4y
really?
pwn

Jemimah Wei (Anglican High School) wr0t3
@ 2:13pm y3st3rd4y
Certain schools extended the holidays already cause there are a rly significant number of students who are down with H1N1
pwn

Jerry Wen Liang Tan wr0t3
@ 1:59pm y3st3rd4y
im not in school any more. but for the safety of the students i think this must be done. ..
pwn

Lim Shien Yew (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 1:51pm y3st3rd4y
Let adults play a role in this. After all, they have a bigger say. go persuade your parents.
pwn

Joey Fong (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 1:41pm y3st3rd4y
Young kids have weaker immune system compare to adults.... extend the holidays, I don't want to die young.
pwn

Jianfan Ong (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 1:38pm y3st3rd4y
POSTPONE THE EXAMS!
pwn

Khoo Derui Terry (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 1:35pm y3st3rd4y
YES
pwn

Larry Teo wr0t3
@ 1:31pm y3st3rd4y
the worse part is that if the H1N1 flu evolves into a more deadly virus while spreading,thousands of lives will be at stake.and i know for sure the government wont take our comments into consideration,as we are just kids and blah blah blah,but we also have human rights!
pwn

Chuen Heng (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 1:05pm y3st3rd4y
1.Consider the fact that most typical singaporeans will rush back to singapore on the last week of holidays. Esp during thurs-sun, we should have an extension of another 1 week. In Lame-man term : to play safe.

2. Consider another fact again, what about the O level MT Oral ? The Upcoming N level Orals ? And the devastating letter O and N ? Pretty much believe that some school have not completed their syallbus.
On The other hand, Prevention is better then cure. Why not lets have the one week of holiday, and push back the dates for all these prominent exams? Obviously the Cambridge cannot change the exam papers now, pushing the exam dates back is an alternative for Singapore Anti- H1N1 solution.

Agree?
pwn

Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Abdul Mateen wr0t3
@ 11:57 4m y3st3rd4y
wow.... seriously guys.. H1n1 is just a flu.. but it only spreads fast.. seriously...
pwn

Larry Teo wr0t3
@ 11:26 4m y3st3rd4y
well,if they consider not extending it for a week,FINE.when it starts to spread all over,lets see what they have to say.too late to regret.maybe they themselves will also get infected.just cant stand it that the adults and government of singapore treat us like zoo animals,in fact,worse than that.
pwn

Larry Teo wr0t3
@ 11:12 4m y3st3rd4y
wth.i really agree with the purplecheesecake blog author,the singapore government really likes to do things for a precaution after an accident has happened.and if you read the straits times article here on page 17 of the comments,they said most of the 15 parents thinks theres no need to extend the hols by a wk.OH PLER-LEASE,we already have signs of local spread,with a 14 and 16 year old infected.and the alert sign is still yellow.singapore government can be quite over-confident at times,to be honest.
pwn

Larry Teo wr0t3
@ 11:00 4m y3st3rd4y
i just came back from NZ
pwn

Xuanyu Yap (Jurong Junior College) wr0t3
@ 10:59 4m y3st3rd4y
YAY NO SCHOOL I LIKE!!! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
pwn

Alif Amsyar (Clementi Town Secondary School) wr0t3
@ 10:43 4m y3st3rd4y
schools must extend the break!
pwn

Rachel Gui wr0t3
@ 10:24 4m y3st3rd4y
still got elearning studies to do at hme o____o
no break at all D: but got holiday if this is true !
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 10:12 4m y3st3rd4y
They have already noticed us.
pwn

Larry Teo wr0t3
@ 10:11 4m y3st3rd4y
so how will the MOE start noticing us?
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 9:55 4m y3st3rd4y
Leng Toh (Singapore) wrote
at 08:09
this petition works?

yes of cos.
pwn

Lee Zhi Hui (Serangoon Junior College) wr0t3
@ 9:55 4m y3st3rd4y
Leng Toh (Singapore) wrote
at 08:09
this petition works?

yes of cos.
pwn

Leng Toh (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 8:09 4m y3st3rd4y
this petition works?
pwn

Loh Wei Kok wr0t3
@ 4:04 4m y3st3rd4y
I don't think anything will happen if no one send this website to the media.
pwn

Klive Aw Jun Jie wr0t3
@ 3:49 4m y3st3rd4y
dont spread like kaya leh . holiday la .
pwn

Mohamad Shafiq (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 3:22 4m y3st3rd4y
We need a one week buffer time. You put everyone back together after the holiday, it will be a formula for disaster. the virus will spread quickly. However, if anyone is infected, the one week will allow the symptoms to develop and show and the individual can subsequently seek treatment. Hence, lower risk of spreading. Of course, people should not use the extra one week to go overseas again because it will defeat the purpose of extending the holidays as a precautionary measure.
pwn

Peter Tan (Anglo-Chinese School) wr0t3
@ 3:21 4m y3st3rd4y
U should get a pic! Like a crowd protesting for rights!
pwn

Ian Ho RE (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:16 4m y3st3rd4y
it's true viruses spread like wild fire in schools..everyone gets sick around the same time,that's evidence
pwn

Adeeb Ashraf (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:12 4m y3st3rd4y
this is probably not gonna work <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />
pwn

Clara Bean (Singapore) wr0t3
@ 2:02 4m y3st3rd4y
SIGH! it is SO DANGEROUS for us to go to school. TSK TSK! I DONT WANT TO DIE YOUNG! SIGH! SAD LIFE SAD LIFE! HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!
pwn

Karrington Koh (Australia) wr0t3
@ 1:54 4m y3st3rd4y
I CAME BACK FROM VICTORIA , AUSSIE. MAN CANT THEY QUARANTINE ME =(
pwn
Wr!73 s0m37h!n9...

Jamal Harris (Geylang Methodist School) wr0t3
@ 1:10 4m y3st3rd4y
Extend!I need the extra week to finish my homework!
pwn

Curtis Tan wr0t3
@ 1:00 4m y3st3rd4y
if they are afraid of our parents complaints, then our parents shall have the honor
pwn

Irah PeaceLove wr0t3
@ 1:00 4m y3st3rd4y
wuhuu . One extra week sounds great =D
pwn

Jotham Yeo Mu Xin (River Valley High School) wr0t3
@ 12:52 4m y3st3rd4y
Will MOE really listen to us if there are 10,000 members. MOE seldom care about students' opinions or petitions. All MOE is really afraid of parents complain and newspaper report. This is how Singapore works, student are really very insignificant in this Singapore society.
pwn

Yue Jie wr0t3
@ 12:44 4m y3st3rd4y
WOOHOO reaching 10,000 members very soon!

Everyone go invite ALL your facebook friends to join this group and sign the petition.
pwn

Isaac Tan wr0t3
@ 12:20 4m y3st3rd4y
hey, do we need to pay for the ipetitions thing?
pwn

Wen Cong wr0t3
@ 12:11 4m y3st3rd4y
Hey someone shld tell the MOE or they will nt notice it...how would they even know this is going on?
pwn

Celine Loi (Singapore) wr0t3
@11:53pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
I've just returned from Hong Kong where all pri schools & many sec schools have been closed for 2 weeks due to H1N1 (yet parents there are already complaining about the 'delay' in closing).

Currently over there, all public-facing staff regardless of occupation wear masks throughout the day, hand sterilizer dispensers are everywhere, staff are on hand to squeeze a drop of hand sterilizing lotion at entrances to buildings, all elevator buttons are covered by plastic sheets that are being sterilized every hour etc.

My point is they seem to take this more seriously over there (though admittedly they do have a higher number of cases right now).
pwn

Jacob Ma (Temasek Junior College) wr0t3
@11:41pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
This is so insightful and brilliant.
pwn

Ler Yun Hua (Methodist Girls' School) wr0t3
@11:31pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
If they're so afraid to extend the holidays, they should implement e-learning. Get the kids to study at home. They're still gonna learn anyway, and if they keep us shut at home [ <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /> ] infection will be minimised.
pwn

Chong Xian Hoo wr0t3
@11:16pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
but frm wat i heard... if extend one week, the one week will be frm the end of years holis ><
pwn

Goh Wei Jian (Singapore) wr0t3
@11:15pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
the wise decision will b to extend. i say the most obvious reason. MUG! ppl gt exam leh wtf. nxt, h1n1 is mutating to bcome 5stars virus liao. ltr combine with SARS, become "Machiam Pandemic Strike", GG for humans. quite amazing rite? its not impossible ok. gt 0.001% chance de lor, every chance counts.
pwn

Che Siew Min (Anglican High School) wr0t3
@11:11pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
HAHAHAH CHIAJIA WHY YOU OFFICER LOLOLOLLLLLL
pwn

Sheng Kang Peh (Catholic High School) wr0t3
@10:43pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
can you do something bigger like? erm make someone stomp this or what? 做东西要做大的! thanks
pwn

Justin Reuben De Costa wr0t3
@10:12pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
yes yes extend! today is 20th june 2009 , we already have another 26 new infections . the virus is spreading MOE . you have to quarantine us . we dont want to die! do this for the benefit of every future kid of SINGAPORE! then we can bring grow healthy . NOTICE US!!!!!! PLEASEEEEE!
pwn

Abigail Chung (Singapore) wr0t3
@9:40pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
oh yeah man all the way
pwn

Jotham Yeo Mu Xin (River Valley High School) wr0t3
@9:30pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
Wow, the numbers are increasing so fast. Morning I came and its 5000+ now its 8000.
pwn

Silas Yeem Kai Ean (Bukit Panjang Govt High School) wr0t3
@9:28pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
Flu.gov.sg reports another 26 cases, bringing the total to 103 cases!
pwn

Dion Loke (Shanghai American School) wr0t3
@9:21pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
not in singapore, but still
it will be cool if my friends r online during the day.
pwn

Raquel Yeo (Singapore) wr0t3
@9:12pm on Jun3 20th, 2009
Polytechnic and ITE should be part of the petition.
pwn<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


first few pages..


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Its not really that. Since we have taken a lot of measures including temperature scans and compulsory temperature taking at schools. And now at least the outbreak is many times more minute than SARS or whatever. I'll probably say its between yellow and orange. But not as serious yet.

And another point is like I said, many of the cases come from people who returned from overseas, its not like a major inner outbreak. It all depends on arrivals control.

Edit: iPikachu, you are the last entry? Haha, good reply. I'll like to make a facebook account to flame them. But wtf it'll probably not work on their childish minds and not worth my time at all.

Edit2: new reply "not a want but a necessity". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah yeah I'm sure they are so sure that we will get viruses if most of the infected are quarantined. And another thing is, the SARS closedown was with justice, we were getting far too many outbreaks, even i schools. I'm sure the government has a quota system for this. We should at least have a week's trial, to gauge. The conditions now don't seem important enough for this.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 22, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope they allow us to run amok with guns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyway don u mean L4D? humans vs the infected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway if its me, i won't want an extended break, no point, still have to go to school, now its holiday now, but i STILL have to go back, so 1 week extend to me, what's the difference?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seah Hui Yi said:
			
		

> this 1919?! 1942?! 1995?!NO! ITS FUCKING 2009 FOR FUCK'S SAKE! THERE ARE MEDICINE WHICH WORK IF YOU HADN'T SPENT YOUR FUCKING TIME HERE AND INSTEAD READING THE NEWS.
> 
> seriously, for those who think the same as kids, just GROW UP.
> 
> and live a normal LIFE. Because you people are so naive.


Lmfao.

@mrfatso: L4D? That would be even better =D


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

updated my previous post, @[email protected]
*uzi at the ready*
i say that the people in that group are more of the zombies.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i say that the people in that group are more of the zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it begins...


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

They are more like the survivors, trying to survive. But because they are pathetic and all, they become desperate and insane!

I still dun like the "not a want but a necessity" part, fcking stupid. I'm sure then, the whole of america should have curfew from 12am-6am, 12pm-2pm, 5pm-7pm. Just given time to buy meals. Look at how bad they are?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

more like sending your money to the government then they buy the food for you. 

i posted again. so fun.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> who were those 1485 bastards who voted for school to open as scheduled?bet must be one of those nerd CCB adults who want to see us suffer.curse them that they get swine flu and also get knocked down by car
> 
> hahha nvm! WE HAVE A 15,000 STRONG MAFIA GROUP TO HANDLE THEM HAHAHAHHAHAHAH WHO's STRONGER? 1485 nerd bastards or 15,029 pple? HAHAHHAHA


this one seriously makes no sense.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that kid's obviously 12.
I mean I am too, but that kid is just acting retarded.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

i have a 90000001 size mafia too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whos more, people over 18 or kids?
seriously


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha. Actually for the asking the teacher part, I don't think it will work over the phone anyways. Imagine trying to relay some long question or solution. It won't fcking work. So it has to be online or mail. I just don't see the point in the whole fiasco though.

Look. I'm sure many of these people always go out with their friends. If it was so serious, they could've gotten it out of school. They make no sense really. As much as I dread the holidays to be over, this situation doesn't call for an absolute closedown. If students get sick, stay out of the fcking school. Be automatic.

And there are shy and anti social people like me, we don't have much friends, so how the hell do we ask friends blah balh blah? 

Hey theres this: _I agree that the petition for the extended holiday is a need not a want. We cannot put ourselves at risk of getting infected and as we already know, it takes at least 1 week for symptoms to show. Therefore, all schools should be closed for the benefit of all. Also, we are supposed to be at Alert Red according to the alert system but we are still at Yellow. The alert level should be changed._

We should give a one week trial I guess, to actually see the wide spread effects. We can't gauge it now. And it was totally alright before school closed, really. And the international alert is not measured to Singapore I think. World population>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> S'pore.

Edit: Oops wrong side of ">"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i have a 90000001 size mafia too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, O Kids V would E Probably R Shoot 9 Thereselves 0 first 0 before 0 anyone ? Else. !?!?


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Its seems the channel news asia poll can't continue for now. Channelnewsasia.com is down.

May be an act of protest from the MOE. Yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Back again. Sigh.

But at least I think the 42662 poeple will be dissapointed.

Edit2: Now that I think of it, why do I give a heck about this immature hoots. Going to take a nap now. Continue pw0ning them for justice, iPikachu


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

i see what widboy has typed. :creep;
the people will be so dissapointed.
change topic!
moe must have seen the poll


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 22, 2009)

tomorrow is the day they announce whether to extend one week or start school as per normal

Edit: school to reopen as per normal. Minister Khaw announced it just now. But students who travelled abroad and returned recently have to stay home a week.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 22, 2009)

does matter anyway? if i have a slight fever and it is not that worse, i will still go to school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway change topic...

Woot, i just upgrade my internet plan to 10mb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what a boost, download can reach 700 to 800kb at max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Orbit


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

my internet always 150kbps only... I DECLARE H4X!
singtel suxx0r >
fatso, go read kuroshitsuji.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 22, 2009)

nah, i read le, but i don find it very nice.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Mine is also Singtel, 8mbps. Changed it this year, cos my sis go poly need wireless for her laptop. At least I can use computer longer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Fatso, go read more, theres more depth in plot and also more action at the later part. Oh and read Count Cain - Godchild. Cain is somewhat like Phantomhive dude.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

fatso go read more.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dom: really?*goes to read..*i want moar sebastian thought o__O


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

There is something like that. He has a buler that he really trusts/love. But



Spoiler



[title=DON'T READ for spoilers]
He betrays him at the end because he was brainwashed (if I remeber clearly)



Its really kinda like Kuroshitsuji, only with most parts to be mystery solving and action. Less comedy. Actually before that, there is Count Cain- Cain Saga. But the scans I found have suckish quality.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 23, 2009)

i don't liek the style.(there is no sebastian, therefore no kuroshitsuji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) oh well. its.. only.. one more month..for the next chapter. *sigh*
change manga:
now is katekyo hitman reborn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PINEAPPLE FTW


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Do people in Singapore actually know it? It seems most people only like Bleach, Naruto and dunno wtf manga. And they watch anime more.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

I find those mystery, supernatural type cool though. 

But a lot of my friends watch anime instead though.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 23, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i see what widboy has typed.


Nevar Eevar type meh name in a cute way.
EVAR

=P


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 23, 2009)

i like detroit metal city


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> i like detroit metal city



Me too.

I liekz Satsugai. Alternative Metal ftw. They say its Death Metal, but i don't find it as heavy, so I take it as alternative metal.


The manga is awesome, better than the movie.


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 23, 2009)

its death metal. maybe because listening in another language then the feel a bit different from death metal.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Its lighter IMO.

But Singaporeans don't appreciate metal and rock. They listen to wtf JJ Lin (hes not bad though, still don't like him) and Korean pop.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Do people in Singapore actually know it? It seems most people only like Bleach, Naruto and dunno wtf manga. And they watch anime more.



probably yes, but they just talk about it, since naruto/bleach/one piece and d.grey man are the more popular manga.

Anyway, i had read those mangas, but i just don find that butler manga interesting

-------
argh, for some reason i am having trouble posting -_-ll Anyway, i prefer reading kindaichi comic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---
@domination below:

nah, i don like korean pop, anyway i don know about the others, but i for one don enjoy rock/metal and rap music, sounds like channel 8 show to me, lots of shouting around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arghh, gbatemp still tio bug/error, can't post new replies...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 23, 2009)

nah, i like ocean ou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too bad, not many people appreciate him, to me, as long as u are good at singing, i will support u and buy your cd, just don expect me to be like those fans chase u, i not that lame..

Anyway, well i don really like heavy metal/rock/rap they don sound like music to me, more like shouting/talking 

off-topic: hurray, i can post instead of editing my post over and over again


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Haven't seen you for the whole day. The time reset was set to be alright on 5 something, before that everything seems messed up. But I didn't have any flood control issues.

And you can try Alternative rock, its not talking its a little more vocal. And Blues-based Hard Rock (like Aerosmith and Bon Jovi yeah!) But all the American bands don't come here.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really hate the pop singers and all, but I think that pop artistes like Britney Spears and Jason Mraz, they are kinda uninnovated. Their vocals aren't really much better than many rock bands, the lyrics are always about the same things and then their guitar.... not good at all. But yeah, I still think soem of them are ok, but I still don't like them.

Edit:
H1N1 cases at 194!

Major Spike! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soon, its going to be 200+ I'm sure.

Soon, it'll be Resident Evillllll


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Soon, it'll be Resident Evillllll


I KNEW IT!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

but school's still not going to be postponed

fatso: i think its called screamo, where they screamed and if you're wwearing earphones or something you'll go deaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the virus spreads every 5 hours...





left 4 dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





meh its hard to draw mukuro.


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

Can I spam here? Yes?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

no idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*scribbles*


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Spam about Korea in a Singapore chat corner. Yeah good idea.

*thumbs up*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread should be called "A Discussion thread for small countries".


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

When is South Korea small? HK too. You are MUCH bigger than us you know.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tbh SK, Singapore, And HK are pretty small countries IMHO.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Hong Kong is almost twice our size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But Hong Kong can and also cannot be counted as a country. Isn't HK part of China?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

No, HK is it's own country.
It's just owned by the Chinese Republic Since 1997.
It used to be owned by the British, Thats why English is one of our official languages here!


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh...... I remeber reading about a term called "special administrative region" somehwere.... is HK one?

But well, S'pore is smaller than most countries' states though.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

You mean S.A.R, Yes, HK and Macau is under SAR.
But When the British Empire made a deal with china giving them the land they said that HK could make there own rules.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

How many HongKongers actually come to GBATemp? I just saw a few... including Orc and you.

Small countries have little people coming. Sigh.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think TeenTin and BloodLust also.
But there mostly in the Wii Hacking discussion.

But the main members here are Orc and Me. *sigh*


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

orc's really good at art 
why don't you go visit him?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

That....Would be creepy


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at this! Stay away from him! iPikachu is part of his harem! Its all lies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But iirc, his art is really cool.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES!
he said that so he could take my money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont see him on irc often though. he used to be on it. 
its so hard to draw in flash./


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmph. You are one to talk.

My art sucks so bad and I'm not complaining. In fact I found it hard to draw in all mediums.

Talentless.


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hmph. You are one to talk.
> 
> My art sucks so bad and I'm not complaining. In fact I found it hard to draw in all mediums.
> 
> Talentless.



I dunno how to hold a pencil


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me neither. I hold it wrongly.

I also don't know how to hold chopsticks properly too.

I'm patehtic.


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> mysterio123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know how to eat.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Are we comparing how useless Singaporeans are now?


----------



## xoinx (Jun 24, 2009)

wow, just found this topic, so interesting... local flovour on this site haha! can finally use some of our british spelling for a change online!

i feel so old compared to the rest of you guys... like out of NS and stuff. and sucks to hear about school reopening next week for you guys; i got to enjoy the 2 week extension from the sars outbreak in 2003 when i was still in sec school and that was sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ipikachu: don't you use a wacom tablet? i've tried at my friends' place, it's quite easy! you should consider investing in one if you enjoy doing digital art haha


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hmph. You are one to talk.
> 
> My art sucks so bad and I'm not complaining. In fact I found it hard to draw in all mediums.
> 
> ...


2 of my friends have it, but nope, currently i can't find one and my parents don't allow me to buy anything without their permission or whatsoever so online is out of the question 
the only way is to wait when i go poly so i can make stupid excuses when i come home with one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





coughcoughSGMAFIAPRESENTcoughcough



about uselessness:
i don't know how to whistle.


----------



## xoinx (Jun 24, 2009)

well, you'll need it sooner or later if you intend to do digital design/media related courses in poly... maybe that is a valid argument to convince your parents LOL


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> since when did you see my art  in the graphics section?



I saw them but I'm trying to cut down on posting now. But I think they are cool. Especially the many faces of mukuro one. Pineapple is cute.

@Xoinx
You don't have to use British English, some of them are using Singlish. Nice to see you here.

Edit:
About uselessness.
-Dunno how to use chopsticks (I can use chopsticks to eat no prob, but the posture is wrong) 
-Dunno how to whistle
-Dunno how to snap fingers (actually, theres sound but not as loud as others)
-And pretty much most other things


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

napponapponappo ftw.
i can't snap my fingers too ._.
im trying to make more combinations of those faces, guh so many @[email protected]


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 24, 2009)

Love is in the air


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Love is in the air














































soimmature






elixir stay at irc!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 24, 2009)

@domination: 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...
> blah,blah,blah
> ...
> About uselessness.
> ...



don need to feel bad, i also the same, my parents keep telling me, fatso, use chopstick must this way, that way, and i am like whatever lor, if this way can eat, good enough for me le.

Whistle: i still can't make a decent whistle,(cartoon sound effect not counted) 




			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Haven't seen you for the whole day. The time reset was set to be alright on 5 something, before that everything seems messed up. But I didn't have any flood control issues.
> 
> And you can try Alternative rock, its not talking its a little more vocal. And Blues-based Hard Rock (like Aerosmith and Bon Jovi yeah!) But all the American bands don't come here....
> 
> ...




Well, i this morning well poly bloodtest ma, then rush to bugis meet with frends watch Transformers 2: revenge of the fallen. The movie is damn shiok, but one thing that i find lacking is the chemisty between the male character and his girl friend, somehow it just doesn't feel the same as before, 


Spoiler



like when a sad scene arrived, i was like (quick, la, get this over with, i am bored, more ass-kicking please)
by the way, were u expecting story line spoiler of what actually happened? too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am not that evil, go watch the movie yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and one word: Kick-Ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya, i have one alt rock in my library 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everytime i am feeling emo(which is 90% of the time) i listen to it.

Well, u mean like linkin park, one trip pony? they still singing a similar style and lyric for transformers, listen le, can sleep lor


----------



## xoinx (Jun 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Transformers 2: revenge of the fallen. The movie is damn shiok, but one thing that i find lacking is the chemisty between the male character and his girl friend, somehow it just doesn't feel the same as before



hmmm, is it similar to the first movie? didn't really like that one... found it too overhyped and hollywood-ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had so much more expectation for something so well loved... still thinking if i should watch the second one cos i'm worried it would disappoint me further :S

somehow, it's the japanese movies that usually don't disappoint me... or maybe i'm just biased


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> don need to feel bad, i also the same, my parents keep telling me, *fatso*, use chopstick must this way, that way, and i am like whatever lor, if this way can eat, good enough for me le.



Really? Pretty bad parents there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Linkin Park is Nu Metal or something, and Rapcore. You see many of that in many of their songs Mike raps more than Chester sings. But I still kinda like them. Then the Transformer song "New Divide" i actually kinda like it.

And if I want storyline spoilers.... I can always use google. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Elixir. Of course love is in the air! The whole GBATemp loves you, alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or did you mean your affair with iPikachu?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @domination:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd.
so is the movie or the game nicer?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 24, 2009)

wah lao, why post my name? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  U don't see me posting your names right? 

@xoinx & ipikachu:

Anyway, well, the 2nd movie is more action-packed, and optimus seems to be kicking more ass than usual, also... 

u get to see sam with a lady who is not what she seem....no spoiler from me ,anyway go watch the movie, go go go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of cos, movie nicer, psp version sucks, lame shooter game, and ds, i don know, never play it long enough, so i don know but so far,seems decent.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

elixir posts my name in irc all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who's sam?....... oh right the boy.
the lady's a decepticon? or somebody??? 
ds game's hard... i need race that decepticon then keep losing.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Transfomers on DS is great. Want to catch the movie in cinemas, when I have time. Whats the average time before a movie is taken off cinema lists in Singapore?

Edit: 220


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

i think two weeks? depnds i guess.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks. I'll just watch it next week to destress after my teachers see the quality of my homework.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

TF2 looked lame...

But anyways, are you guys done with school yet


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

DAMN IT PC WAS LAGGING


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> TF2 looked lame...
> 
> But anyways, are you guys done with school yet



nope, in a few days time, its back to school for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually, i need to go to school in a few mins anyway, where's my holiday arghh?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> TF2 looked lame...
> 
> But anyways, are you guys done with school yet


school's in 3 days.. i'll be less active 
lol fatso, your december no holidays?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

nope, don have our december holiday is from around march to april haha


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

wah so sad so technically got more school days than secondary school


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2009)

What the hell?
I finish school on the 26th and you guys are just starting?
Weird as hell


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

haha, different country different holiday period 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> wah so sad so technically got more school days than secondary school



never really think about it, but i think u guys more...


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

Compare

HK School Holidays

SG school holidays

Hm.... can't find poly dates.

But HK has a 1 week holiday for easter. Cool.


----------



## xoinx (Jun 25, 2009)

i think the main difference is that sg has no seasons, ie tropical country so our school terms start and end with the year, unlike most other countries with seasons... so they tend to have like summer breaks/winter holidays etc... but i think it doesnt apply tertiary levels ie poly and uni... probably because more international students in those schools.

but in general, i think primary and secondary students in s'pore enjoy fewer days of school holidays compared to other countries. i think my friend ever did some research just to prove his point in an argument with someone



			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> DAMN IT PC WAS LAGGING


get a mac


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

we can't enjoy snow and autumn ins ingapore, sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



even though there was one time when i went to korea and just the day after i left it was snowing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



therefore i hate korea >
jk.
we don't get holidays for easter!... sort of.


its so hard to draw those butler uniforms


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

u want snow, can go snowcity lor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 summer, can also, i think botanic garden got some trees, color like summer that time de


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

Spring- Go some rainforest like Bukit Timah hill or go Zoo.
Summer- Go sentosa
Autumn- Can't think of anything. But I'm sure there are lots of fallen leaves all year round everywhere. And I think botanic Gardens have maple trees?
Winter- Snow City.

And i heard from my sis NYP has one week extension? Cool.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

theres summer everywhere you look, its so hot >_>

really? awwww:\


			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> u want snow, can go snowcity lor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snow city so COLD!
thats time i never wear properly damn cold inside, the snow all ICE D: like mt fuji de!

my japanese coach is such a bitch. i keep having to rewrite all those hiragana!
@[email protected] and its i think a i e u o? not a e i o u
mehh


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Compare
> 
> HK School Holidays
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2072962


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Spring- Go some rainforest like Bukit Timah hill or go Zoo.
> Summer- Go sentosa
> Autumn- Can't think of anything. But I'm sure there are lots of fallen leaves all year round everywhere. And I think botanic Gardens have maple trees?
> Winter- Snow City.
> ...



err, winter ma, u expecting what ? Anyway, this is for your own good, all japanese words are made up of hiragana and katakana, so it is very important that u have a good foundation of it, and at least u start early not like me, my poly version is more like crash course, after the crash, nothing survived...


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL. I fcking hate chinese.

I still have a chinese project I'm soloing, and I cant fcking find the chinese names for simple things like Hitman Reborn, Bleach, Naruto. Wtf, maybe I should use direct translation "Sha shou fu huo!"


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

yes, just do it, especially since these are made up names in the first place, there's no way for u to find the actual name 

and on a side note: Naruto -> ????

bleach -> ??

hitman reborn -> ????

and on another future unrelated note:

one piece -> ? ? ? 

and on yet another unrelated note: MrFatso rocks


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> yes, just do it, especially since these are made up names in the first place, there's no way for u to find the actual name
> 
> and on a side note: Naruto -> ????
> 
> ...



LOL. I know Katekyoshi translatea to that. But what about Hitman Reborn?

I'm going to get miserable marks for this. Maybe I should go socialize more next time so I can leech of my group members' works. JK. Then what about Gundam? And cosplay? And Nintendo DS and Nintendo Wii? 

Ah, shucks. My chinese sucks even though i take Higher Chinese.

And yes Mrfatso rocks. So hep me translate


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

Tsk, go flip your teacher la, ask u do this sort of thing, go blah, go ask her translate one chapter, i tell u she/he/it confirm cannot de, because of one important thing, alot of things are made up of made up words, those words doesn't exist, so what u can do is to try and speak out the words as if they are han yu ping yin and just place them together.  and o, don forget to check out chinese manga if u are stuck

????(Katekyo Hitman Reborn)


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

seems like not only ipikachu fails her mandarin
someone else fails on his/her mandarin

LOL~!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

so pika and domination same class?


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Tsk, go flip your teacher la, ask u do this sort of thing, go blah, go ask her translate one chapter, i tell u she/he/it confirm cannot de, because of one important thing, alot of things are made up of made up words, those words doesn't exist, so what u can do is to try and speak out the words as if they are han yu ping yin and just place them together.  and o, don forget to check out chinese manga if u are stuck
> 
> ????(Katekyo Hitman Reborn)


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

My Japanese coach's already making me dizzy. i had to start writing notes for the hiragana already >_>(theres one "game" you have to write what they ask for)


			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> yes, just do it, especially since these are made up names in the first place, there's no way for u to find the actual name
> 
> and on a side note: Naruto -> ????
> 
> ...



bleach = (something like)burich = ?? = shinigami wor?  although "god" is kami right?
mehhh...
i'll go back to MJC


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

???????


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ???????


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

NO!!! i am not insulting you for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but ipikachu did fail on her mandarin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahaha
???


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> NO!!! i am not insulting you for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

you can take your time and guess!
the answer is WRONG


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

I knew. I should have studied harder for PSLE and go take up a third language. I'm sure my project will fail now. I can't add random japanese chinese look a like characters in now.

So can I pronounce teh Ninty japanese name as "ren tian tang" or as something else.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

your spelling is perfect

by the way, the japanese word is arigatou


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> your spelling is perfect
> 
> by the way, the japanese word is arigatou



In difficulty -> TYVM

Serious?

Languages are hard to learn.

Maybe I should change the topic of my project to something with less translation.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ???????


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. I'm already struggling with chinese


----------



## xoinx (Jun 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> my japanese coach is such a bitch. i keep having to rewrite all those hiragana!
> @[email protected] and its i think a i e u o? not a e i o u
> mehh
> 
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

ya, jisho is one of my online e-dictionary for my japanese homework haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oO, that was what Nintendo Chinese name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks domination for the info, and ya, cosplaying is kinda like role play, so i just placed that here

and speaking of chinese lesson, why doesnt my poly have chinese lesson?


----------



## xoinx (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, maybe because in sec sch, most people can't wait to get chinese done and over with, so poly realises that have such a course would garner little interest. then again, it may be because the prcs will just use that to boost their cap or something LOL. (maybe that's your intention too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

huh? what cap?

and nope, it was more like i was hoping for a chinese refresher course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But strangely enough, the previous batch of poly student had a chinese course..
and my batch of poly students, we only have japanese/france/marketing and entrepreneurship.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well i just Graduated from Elementary School. =D


----------



## xoinx (Jun 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> huh? what cap?
> 
> and nope, it was more like i was hoping for a chinese refresher course
> 
> ...


haha that's young


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

i see, congrats? 

so elementary school, is it the equivalent to our primary school/secondary school?


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i see, congrats?
> 
> so elementary school, is it the equivalent to our primary school/secondary school?


High school - Sec SCH


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

There are many secondary schools in Singaore that use "High School". Catholic High, Chung Cheng High, Presbytarian High. So yeah, sec school.

Btw, H1N1 jumped 95 cases to 315.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

so, has the government issue any free firearm for us in case of outbreak?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

well don't we all have saucepans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Btw, H1N1 jumped 95 cases to 315
> taken from the newspaper:
> QUOTEFIVE percent of all flu cases here now involve the H1N1 virus. When the figure hits 10 to 15 percent, likely whithin the next one to two weeks, Singapore will shift its approach to tackling the virus into full mitigation mode.


o-o
wonder if singapore poly got already? since republic poly already got


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats quite a lot, 5%. It was pretty contained before the June holidays vacation boost. Still, most of the cases are from overseas. So, the week after next week may have the most serious spike probably.

And I think tonight, there will be a bigger number too, since holidays are ending and more people are returning.

LOL. I woder how serious many Singaporeans will panic.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

2 more days to school, see how fast the strain spreads lor


----------



## xoinx (Jun 26, 2009)

somehow i get this feeling that you guys are hoping for the worst case scenario so that schools would be closed again... haha. then again, i probably would have hoped for that if i was still schooling


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

not me, my timetable for e-learning stuff are from 6 to 10pm...  nln




			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Thats quite a lot, 5%. It was pretty contained before the June holidays vacation boost. Still, most of the cases are from overseas. So, the week after next week may have the most serious spike probably.
> 
> And I think tonight, there will be a bigger number too, since holidays are ending and more people are returning.
> 
> LOL. I woder how serious many Singaporeans will panic.


like this? 






i guess i can start gettin ready some tools to loot stores once craze and panic kicks in


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whos that. And I don't think so. S'poreans won't be going like "OMGZ FELLOWZ CITIZENZ, GUIZE, ITS A SWINE FLUU! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE AGAIN!!!!!!"

Singaporeans panic badly in a smart (or maybe stupid) wya. They stock up on lotsa things. They'll probably go raid a pharmacy or two. I remember the SARS period, and when people were crazy for rice.

And Nanyang Poly and Republic Poly have extends. Wow. Maybe my school can give one. My homework hasn't even started doing itself.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

i don know, i was looking for a picture, one with a cartoon character running around and he is on fire, but i couldn't find it so,i just paste that pic instead.

ya, they just overstock on things as usual, i wouldn't be surprised if some rich lady walk into a store and buy out the entire stock of "insert stuff here" 

so what are u doing here? shoo, go do your homework


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't feel like doing it. Social Study is crap. Maths, I suck. Geoagraphy.... Troublesome. Chinese, the fcking project. Science, oh wait I don't have any.

Sucks. Hate holiday homework.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

just do it lor, not like u have anything else better to do other than wait till last min


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll do later. I'm trying to read One Piece. I'm currently at 200+ only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even want to look at Amaths and SS.

So I'll do geography first. Hehe, just copying from textbook


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I don't feel like doing it. Social Study is crap. Maths, I suck. Geoagraphy.... Troublesome. Chinese, the fcking project. Science, oh wait I don't have any.
> 
> Sucks. Hate holiday homework.


post your homework here.
got social studies? for history?
isn't there like only saturday and sunday left? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i haven't been mentally prepared for school yet. plus my cca teacher just left school today to go to some school i forgot nayang uni or somewhere for teaching course. mehhhhhhh

fatso do people use tablets in poly?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

not sure, so far those guys that i saw, i think they are from the art course, they usually just sit somewhere use pencil draw the scenery.

Tablet, next time i meet my TD friends, then i ask them

U guys want to know something funny? I always score better in A math than in my E math when i was in secondary school, its really strange especially since E math is alot easier haha


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

I remeber there were tablet pcs on the laptop brochure NYP sent my sis. So I guess people will use them.

And you are kinda lucky. i suck at both maths anyways so it doesn't matter which is better. I just hate calculations. Thats why my science is far better than maths. because commiting things to memory is a simpler task.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, thanks for reminding, o level rocks, we were the last batch to take chemistry practical, end up, our is the easiest test ever, just need to look for color change, no gas change or anything, easy


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, thanks for reminding, o level rocks, we were the last batch to take chemistry practical, end up, our is the easiest test ever, just need to look for color change, no gas change or anything, easy



wtf, thats easy.

I will probably get mediocre o level marks at best. Probably. But i think still enough for poly. Or maybe Yishun or Serangoon JC?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

ya, i should have choosen JC, then by now, in NS on route to uni le


----------



## xoinx (Jun 27, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my friend from digital media design in nyp uses it, so i guess they do. yup and they have like plenty of power computers there for graphics rendering and stuff... almost like a render farm lol


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 27, 2009)

o-O really..
i failed in maths anyway.
rander farm?  for c4d and such?
too bad computer applications in my school only for NA/T


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 27, 2009)

haha, why not wait till open house and have a look?


----------



## xoinx (Jun 30, 2009)

haha so school has reopened... no wonder this thread has become so quiet lol... so how's everyone coping? no h1n1 scares i hope?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

not me lor, stuck at home, sian arghhhh, they say e-learning for year 3 is 6 to 10pm, yesterday afk at home, nothing... 

h1n1? like i scared like that, just that i too poor to buy bak wak


----------



## xoinx (Jun 30, 2009)

lol, go get some new games and start playing la while you wait for work to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you year 3 already? then quite suay la, final year kena this kind of shit

and by the way... what is bak wak?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

that bbq meat that u eat during chinese new year, sorry i forgotten the spelling for that.

i wish i can play games, arghh, 3 projects at the moment, so many crap...


----------



## xoinx (Jun 30, 2009)

haha you mean bak kwa? lol!

well... allocate the work properly among your grp mates and chop chop finish them! then can have more time to yourself... dun allow anyone to procrastinate! at least that was what i learn LOL... just try not to come off as too much of a slave driver


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

haha, i wish its that simple, next week, let's see now

we have digital entertainment and society report

and edge detection algor(which none of us have any idea what the hell we are supposed to do, since well, they didn't teach at all... and internet has very little info)

then, we have ogre game engine(which urgh, i just don feel like doing)

and then let's see there is shader, all of them in the same week, allocate also no point...


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

Wtf. I hate Social Studies. I'm supposed to research on Singapore's governance. "GRC", Ëlectorial procedures" and etc etc. man, I sian diao liao. Oh I juts used Singlish.

Nothing much when school reopened. Just taking temperature 2 times a day, no assembly, recess- we get allocated benches class by class (wtf).

So far nothing much happened. Like I thought.

But Presbytarian was pretty LOL.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

i wish i can trade place with u though, first thing i do, see codes, already i don feel like doing work, i rather be like secondary school students, so relaxing


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, but sec 3 is a major leap from sec 2. Amaths and SS and all the other shit... ughhh I can't cope.

And wtf, I'm having normal chinese 'O' levels oral next week. Sian........


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

ya, true sec 2 to sec 3 was quite a leap, and frankly, i had trouble adjusting to it for ... a month, then suddenly it doesn't feel so bad, its strange but for some reason i start to remember something about being in sec 4, once i was in sec 4, my A math start to drop from A to F, damn sad case...then i had to go to tution and study like mad to get it back to B, strange though, how can got such a big jump -_-ll


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 30, 2009)

i want gov't declare 1 week holiday for all


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha.... our entire level.... most people fail Amaths and SS (especially SS!).... I get F for both Amaths and SS..... But my geography pull up my humanity marks....

Sec 2 is still the best (though I still fail maths.... I suck at and hate maths).

Edit: Elixir, Malaysia or Singapore govt?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

probably malaysia government, cos he from malaysia ma, no point sg government have 1 week holiday that he can't enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish the h1n1 worsen, then holiday for even longer


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

Impossible, things aren't really worsening. Plus its just a little bit more fatal than a common flu, I don't see the point of a close down.

Though Presbytarian was pretty cool. Monday was great for them lol. The e-learning site actually crashed


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

at least u guys got elearning, bloody hell, still waiting for mine, what 6 to 10pm, nothing lor(plus i forgotten my password and school password recovery sucks!! need to go back school to restart them, so since i cannot go school, how to restart?? )

blah, screw elearning


----------



## xoinx (Jun 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, true sec 2 to sec 3 was quite a leap, and frankly, i had trouble adjusting to it for ... a month, then suddenly it doesn't feel so bad, its strange but for some reason i start to remember something about being in sec 4, once i was in sec 4, my A math start to drop from A to F, damn sad case...then i had to go to tution and study like mad to get it back to B, strange though, how can got such a big jump -_-ll
> oddly, I did better in sec 3 than sec 2... but mainly because i got screwed damn badly for messing up my sec 2 exams so was like forced to study damn hard in sec3&4... paid off though
> 
> 
> ...


how lame your poly, LOL!

edit: btw, i'm posting this at an ungodly hour cos of insomnia... argh screw it :S


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 1, 2009)

well, hope u wake up, don like me, imbal headache :S


----------



## xoinx (Jul 2, 2009)

haha after sleeping only 3 hours the night before night, its not surprising that i slept through the whole of last night soundly. i think i slept at least 10 last night, which is like almost double my normal sleep time LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL, wow, 5 hours only, everynight wasted playing dota/mmo till the wee hours of the night?


----------



## xoinx (Jul 2, 2009)

not really... i think it's just side effects of going to army... or maybe i'm weird. whatever la, at least i got more free time to myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how's your headache anyway? haha great weather for an afternoon nap LOL...


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay. One whole week of school almost gone. Nothing much about h1n1. Looks like the tards that voted for the holiday extension were just overly paranoid.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

ya, thanks to them, i cannot get work done, i am the type who must go school do work or else, nothing comes to mind one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				xoinx said:
			
		

> not really... i think it's just side effects of going to army... or maybe i'm weird. whatever la, at least i got more free time to myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gone le, probably because that was just me too stressed out about my projects, but after i just find myself demotivated, suddenly, headache gone as well


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, thanks to them, i cannot get work done, i am the type who must go school do work or else, nothing comes to mind one



I'm the type that can't think of any shit no matter how hard i try. Maybe when its last minute I can think of something.

And, lol, I almost clear all of my holiday homework liao, except Amaths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think its a miracle I even got 236 for PSLE. Maybe its god.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

oO, so high, i only 180 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mainly because i was daydreaming during science psle in the end, last 1/2 hour then wake up -_-ll


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

236 for PSLE is nothing.... and the lowest score in my cohort is 234 I think, so I'm still pretty lousy. But its O levels that really matter, which I doubt I can get a good score at all seeing my present maths standard (especially Amaths!)

And well, the PSLE my year I heard was pretty easy.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

well, just jia you lor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don worry, i also like that when i was your age, so stressed out, in the end go to o level the time, somehow all your stressed and fear would be gone de


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

Still have one year to stress (or less). And my O Level Chinese oral is coming soon! Wtf I will probably stutter like hell.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

well, one good tip is to go to your mirror and try talking to yourself, praticise speaking with yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unless u have someone to practice with you then all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just make sure u are at a private places or else u get all those stares like u are a mad person or something... pff, so what if i talk to myself regularly? Doesn't mean i am insane...


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 2, 2009)

is just chinese! no worries~!
you can ask mrfatso how wonderful my chinese is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




censored~!~!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

ya, too pro already, i have to censor him or the internet will kaboom


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

Do Malaysians take O Levels too?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

i think they got something similar to our O level test.


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I read in newspaper they take SATM or SPATM or something like that. 

But I don't care about chinese. I don't really like it anyways. And I can still retake next year.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 2, 2009)

UPSR = year 6

PMR = year 9

O level = SPM = year 11

A level = STPM = year 12 or i would say year 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since it is as long as 1.5-2 years


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I think I read in newspaper they take SATM or SPATM or something like that.
> 
> But I don't care about chinese. I don't really like it anyways. And I can still retake next year.



haha, retake chinese O level like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good good, the retake version is alot easier than the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U know what's the funny thing ? I have a friend who score distinction for his Higher Chinese O level, then he go retake the Higher Chinese O level again, end up he got B3 i think, hahaha


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

You take higher chinese too?

And well, I think the odds of me retaking chinese is high. My chinese has sucked since primary school.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 2, 2009)

whats the difficulty of chinese for o level ?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel sorry for you guys that have to learn Chinese. It's so hard IMO.


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

Not if you learn it since young!

But mine still sucks.

But Chinese is a useful langauge really. China is rising now and with chinese, you can deal with the chinese. Plus, the Japanese kanji (idk what its called) is quite simillar to chinese characters. Heck, when I played japanese yugioh cards I use my chinese to read the effects first.


----------



## Splych (Jul 2, 2009)

So we are talking about chinese things now 

I felt like joining after reading the first page... Domination was just talking about some Korean games like MapleSEA and then I saw DotA. So then I decided to join x)


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL. Dunno why but many of the Singaporeans (yeah, most of my friends) really, really, really, really ...... ,really like those games. I don't see the point of total crazing over them (splurging on them? wtf)....

Guess Singaporeans will only like foreign things more. Sad.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> whats the difficulty of chinese for o level ?



as hard as chinese SA2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in other words( its pretty easy as long as i have my assesment book to practice ;D 

@domination: 
Nope, i take normal chinese, not smart enough to handle higher chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya, its called kanji, BUT darn it... learning chinese and kanji might be a disadvantage instead, since some of the meaning for kanji are totally different then the chinese counterpart so its pretty easy to get confused

u know what is worse?Every freaking day i wake up to my friend singing "reign of chaos... reign of chaos.." its driving me nuts!!, arghh, what is soo good about dota anyway? choose a character aim towards enemy main base, defeat them, rinse and repeat... 

maplestory? create a character and grind grind grind, 24//7 grind grind grind, and gain that pathetic 0.01% and be a fag, yes, don forget to be a fag and defame guys for totally no reason at all and don forget to be a jerk and treat a map as your own territory, yes its a mmo but seriously, why the heck can't people share one fking map, all i wanted to do is just do my quest, but Noooo, u guys have to keep stealing my kicks just cos i am at a lower level and i am a freaking support style cleric arghh


----------



## xoinx (Jul 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Not if you learn it since young!
> 
> But mine still sucks.
> 
> ...


hmmm, i can understand how sometimes the kanji don't seem to fit the context in chinese, but that's because chinese has evolved since the time japanese branched off from the language. if you read plenty of old texts, you probably find more thinks in common than you know... that is if you can understand those texts LOL.

that said, chinese translations of my favourite drama/mangas are much more accurate than those in english, cos the translators are usually asians so they connect better with the context of the stories and the languages are just so much more alike!


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Though I speak more Chinese than English, I still find it hard to converse eloquently with chinese. Too many words to know. English only has alphabets which is easier.

And i tend to stutter worse in Chinese oral than English oral.

sigh


----------



## xoinx (Jul 4, 2009)

haha i speak to a lot of prc friends so my mandarin actually not bad, but my friends always say a kan tang (dialect for potato) and i get quite offended :S

oddly i only got merit for my o level oral


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 4, 2009)

learning kanji's better than chinese >_> there isn't any chinese games(or music, or shows) out there for me to play, i don't have any motivation at all to learn.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> u know what is worse?Every freaking day i wake up to my friend singing "reign of chaos... reign of chaos.." its driving me nuts!!, arghh, what is soo good about dota anyway? choose a character aim towards enemy main base, defeat them, rinse and repeat...
> 
> maplestory? create a character and grind grind grind, 24//7 grind grind grind, and gain that pathetic 0.01% and be a fag, yes, don forget to be a fag and defame guys for totally no reason at all and don forget to be a jerk and treat a map as your own territory, yes its a mmo but seriously, why the heck can't people share one fking map, all i wanted to do is just do my quest, but Noooo, u guys have to keep stealing my kicks just cos i am at a lower level and i am a freaking support style cleric arghh


well dota players get a somewhat sense of "pride" when they play with their friends, my brother always makes fun of people who lost to him.
my brother is such a mapletard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the last time the laptop accidentally restarted he almost threw the laptop o-o


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> haha i speak to a lot of prc friends so my mandarin actually not bad, but my friends always say a kan tang (dialect for potato) and i get quite offended :S



Don't even start about dialects. I don't understand a freaking word when my friends converse in them. And very sadly, the only dialect words i know are vulgarities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (hey, most sec students know them too)

I hate languages.

Oh well.

And Youth Day is Sunday (think so... ?) so Monday is scool holidays. Yay.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 4, 2009)

pika: your bro is siao one lor, why u haven't called mental hospital yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, who say don have lots of chinese games?

got so many translated games out le for ds,PC also got alot u just go popular lor... can see alot of rpg le.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> pika: your bro is siao one lor, why u haven't called mental hospital yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nameplz
and just now he was um.. tantruming again in his room (locked door couldnt see)
YOUTH DAY!
though ia sked 2 of my teachers for present they all forget sia
then they say tuesday get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PRESSIES!
I failed my maths test. 4/15.

dialects?
whats qian bian?


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Maths sucks!

And there are a lot of those chinese RPGs. My china friend plays a lot of them. Just dunno the titles.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 4, 2009)

blah, i just pm u the link, u ownself go dl lor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: woah, they just translated GTA into chinese


----------



## xoinx (Jul 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> well dota players get a somewhat sense of "pride" when they play with their friends, my brother always makes fun of people who lost to him.
> my brother is such a mapletard
> 
> 
> ...


qianbian = asking for a beating (literally "owe" a beating)


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 4, 2009)

hahaha

qian bian ~! it is mandarin


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

qian bian, qian zou, qian da. All are chinese.

Math is greek  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Nah... its arabic. Still don't understand it though


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 4, 2009)

ipika you better brush up your mandarin


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 4, 2009)

ya lor, if not, so what if i pm u those link to chinese translated games, i doubt that u can even play one of them, actually... u can, gardening mama buhahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 4, 2009)

lol~!
they had translated GTA:CW!

hooo hoooo


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha, pika never reply, enjoying brave story on DS?


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Did they translate My Chinese Coach?

And btw, Singapore has 1000+ H1N1 cases now, but government seems really calm and look like they have it under control or something. Looks like the tards were really plain paranoid.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 4, 2009)

lol, My Chinese Coach, now in chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don think got le and i also don think they will lor


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

Lets go start a project and translate it into a Singlish language game. So the whole internet will know it! Muahahaha!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> what to do? I am in game programming course...
> 
> I can count the number of females in there just using my hands, around 7 of them and all taken. If not, not pretty at all.
> 
> Elsewhere, i have no idea, these few days has been a tad busy for me, even if i do go to school during my holiday, it would be to do project stuff, 9 to 6 in one boring room


Hehe reminds me of my networking course in college, only three chicks in my program, one was a blonde bombshell, another was some short little wannabe punk girl and the other was some 35 year old fat cow who was constantly on a PMS trip (no offense ladies) and grumpy as hell.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Secondary school is the best for you people with desperate hearts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fatso, you miss sec school?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

@DSGamer64: ya, i know what u mean, IT course just doesn't appeal to the ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Lets go start a project and translate it into a Singlish language game. So the whole internet will know it! Muahahaha!



haha, my singlish foundation not strong enough and also i don know how to rom hack and yes, i really miss secondary school, so relaxing one, heck i rather go JC lor, poly only slack part is the dress code but that's it nia, i rather study like siao, easier lor.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

No its not. I fcking hate studying. The only school I like is primary school. Thats was easy crap.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 5, 2009)

School in general sucks, I enjoyed highschool a bit, there were some fun times, I remember when Hankchill got that big ass Palm with the two SD cards, he sold it not long after cause it sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




College/university is fun if you aren't a stiff, otherwise you wind up being a loner. Living in a dorm and getting to know people makes things enjoyable, otherwise you wind up being a hermit. I think it's a little easier here in Canada because you can legally drink alcohol, and at least willing to go to parties and have a few drinks makes your social life so much better.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

AH1N1?

according to ipikachu is nothing SERIOUS
i think thats what your gov't think too


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

swine flu nia, its just flu upgraded, that's all, so i don get why are people worried about it, its like sars, it comes and goes

@domination: of cos primary school is easy, if its hard, we are already screwed...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> No its not. I fcking hate studying. The only school I like is primary school. Thats was easy crap.


I'm with him


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

i like studying, no need to use brain and think, just cramp stuff into brain, and vomit things into test paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (with some modification as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

When you are as lazy and stupid (plus hate maths) like me, the only thing good is chemistry. Memory only.

Btw, I just went to watch Transformers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Optimus cool sia. I don't want to play the decepticon version game liao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I'm pissed is:

-My father and I were supposed to sit at J6,J7. But we ended up sitting at J4,J5. Its no big deal, but I',m still pissed. Those fckers went ahead and sat our place.
-They went even feeling guilty. They went ahead and change seats once more.

tch. Singaporeans.


----------



## mysterio123 (Jul 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> When you are as lazy and stupid (plus hate maths) like me, the only thing good is chemistry. Memory only.
> 
> Btw, I just went to watch Transformers
> 
> ...


i agree with ya


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Though I can't say that I'm much better than them. But at least I follow the rules (and I never littered even once too! *proud* )

But I still have Singaporean characteristics... I think. Is lack of self esteem a characteristic?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

well
i know what domination likes

INTERNET 24/7 
GAMING 24/7


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

STUDYING 1/1024


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

hahahaha
yeah but he dislike studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




study is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



once you are working... you will know how nice if you can study always


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

mrfasto long time no see,
anyway hi everyone


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Who are you? Nice to meet you. Can I has your photo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no, elixir. I just woke up from a nap. Mostly I use the computer to listen to music or read manga. But lately there really aren't much more to listen to (Iron Maiden is awesome though) and I just finished all the One Piece chapters. 

And as for gaming. No. I hardly can get into games lately. I got PS2, Wii, DS. And I don't feel like playing any of them.

Life is boring. But studying is more boring. NS is going to be hell. Working is going to be meaningless.

Living is without meaning and use. (I'm not feeling suicidal, I just don't see any thing in life, but I won't want to die either. Guess I'm redundant)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Who are you? Nice to meet you. Can I has your photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pai seh, i forgotten who u are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but other than that, nice to meet you as well


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I'll be extremely emo when I get older. 

Lets not talk about that. When you are talking about emo-ness, you get more emo.

Lets talk about the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh wait. The weather is worse.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

ya, stupid rain, thanks to that rain, my connection so unstable


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Because of the rain I couldn't stop myself from extending my nap for another hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I planned to wake up at 6.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

go drink tea or warm milk, confirm very fast bam, fall asleep


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

I hate milk. I like Milo. But Milo is isotonic energising drink. So, I probably can't sleep tonight


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

caffeine level for milo not that strong ,
just a note I used to be around ppf (well mapletards just keep getting bigger in numbers)
anyway hopefully h1n1 doesnt mutate to some monster virus like sars.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

Aiyo, just go geylang walk a few rounds


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

oO,Pcygigas, now i think i remember u, u were one of those guys/gals in charge of that grandchase fansite right?

So, elixir, u got a lot of treasures liao in treasure island? 

Anyway, a tad off-topic: Anyone here know where got sell this book: "Captain Underpants and the perilous plot of professor poopypants" ?

Domination, or if u live near a park like me, go there take a walk lor, a night walk with the current condition is darn shiok and good for making u sleepy


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Captain underpants? I think I have it. I yhink its from Suntec City Times bookshop/ or something like that. Other places IDK. Go check with Popular or Times or some famous bookstore lor.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

okay, thanks, i'll check out kinokuniya on tuesday, i'll get that as my bday present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also to complete my collection


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

lolwut grandchase?I hardly played that game.
did someone stole my nick?
anyway I'm at backyard/ITcrowd nds thread usualy.
lately more people are having flashcart in singapore (is this a good thing or a bad thing)


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> lately more people are having flashcart in singapore (is this a good thing or a bad thing)



Bad thing? lol

Nah. The only major anti flashcarts things I know are only the Sim Lim center raid sia.

And fatso, wtf do you want it? Isn't it a children's book or something? (don't remember) and your b'day present so kelian one?


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

ah gawd, I googled captain underpants..
why would you want a book like that >_< ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> lolwut grandchase?I hardly played that game.
> did someone stole my nick?
> anyway I'm at backyard/ITcrowd nds thread usualy.
> lately more people are having flashcart in singapore (is this a good thing or a bad thing)



sorry, but i long time never visit ppf le, so sorry if i forget who u are.

To say the truth: its a bad thing, the problem is that most of these people are noob
They never do research buy le, end up, they all kena some r4 clone which could be a good thing if they know how to use google or a bad thing if first thing they do is google and find this site and start making a topic:"omg, why my r4-super-duper-pro edition cannot work" even if that same question has been answered a couple of times le.

So, many bugger selling r4 clone and so many people getting tricked, sad..

Hmm, or did we met during that time, i made a thread asking for opinions on flashcart? 

@domination: haha, i like reading children book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reminds me of my youth haha


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

some of them abit anoying keep asking game download sites,
but half of them use dstt nowadays....
and ya that thread that you ask about flashcart back then and created another thread at reppelz forum(lol)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

so what happen to that thread lol, ya i remember that time, i blur sotong, go make it at rappelz forum when i should be making it at the other new forum +.+


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> but half of them use dstt nowadays....



Theres a seller that sells DSTT. The ffl-accessories or something like that. They publicize DSTT on SG Club sia. And a lot of people want. Now they start selling Cyclods.

I buy from them, kena fake one. Tch. 

Where do all of you find your flashcarts?


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

Still alive, no annoying people there thou cases are worst seen at sgc..
i bought my acekard 2i at DX, cheaper than any shop in sg.
im waiting for my sis m3 real to ship in next week


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

i wanted to buy mine at junction 8 but i was told N5 cost 95 but i heard it as EDGE, then i remember that sim lim sell stuff cheaper so i went there, and i keep asking for edge and i managed to find it and i just bought it. 

Months later, a friend of mine gave me an acekard 2, so now my edge is my backup. 

@Pcygigas:  LOL, i thought that thread would have been dead by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe one of these days i should return and have a look at it.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

Singaporean no more fear buying online, just get fairprice debit card (which is free) 
when you were MIA I broke my dsl casing LOL.
acekard is smooth so i think it should last me for awhile.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL I can't ship from overseas. But then my iTouch DS was overpriced sia. R4 cost even more at the shop I bought (I didn't buy from Sim Lim sia, its from a shopping centre in the north!)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

U mean the actual casing or the one that they gave u as part of the package?


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

actual casing itself, no biggie i just opened up the whole thing and replace it with trans blue casing.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

i see,  at least u still got extra casing as backup


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

anyone here plays megaman starforce 3?
I can't seem to get 100 different chips in my library


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i very slow one, at the moment waiting for undersquare forum to be up, cos i want to see what program advance i got


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL, you couldn't see from his avatar and title?

I play it. Yesterday. But I got pw0ned over wifi. He had strong chips and 50 hp more than me! And I only just started the game. I'm sad. I'm going to restart the game now.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

prog advance too much time consuming..
you need any brothers? currently left 1 slot only


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

sure, i got 5 free slots anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 by the way, u playing which version? black ace or red joker?

True, but i making my folder P.A deck so that if i lucky, can easily instant kill faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let me put my FC here and then afk in the network 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:

Version: Black Ace
My noise: None
Link Power: 220
Current Game status: just at the studio
Friend Code: 3352 2006 1405


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

0689-3181-0961
I play red joker 
current progress:hunting "R" em beings
link point:920 
Noise:cygnus
if theres anyone who want add me tell me i got this one person keep being ready status.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

okay, added u le

once u ready, send me a pm, i be pressing F5 in the mean time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: thanks for the add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ya, i know how u feel, i got 2 guys perm on ready status in starforce 2 and another guy who never log in much, so his link power still very low


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

oh want a battle?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

maybe another time, i am off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so see ya and thanks for the add.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

Im wondering how much linkpower i actualy give o_o


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Is that a Beyblade on your DS?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have a whole box of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, any Singaporeans have any experiences with Treasure World. Anybody in the North who found great places to get treasures?


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

yes its a beyblade, metal fight beyblade(recent release)
treasure world? can you give more details on that?


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL, I remember buying my beyblades from Popular, just for the kick of building it. Hardly played them. Waste of money. But I'm suprised they still sell it here though.

And this is treasure world: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=165522

A game of sorts that collects treasure. You hunt for wifi hotspots and you'll get treasure. I was wondering where in S'pore I can find a lot of treasure. If the find rate is low, I might as well not play it.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 5, 2009)

mine is bought at taiwan cos these blades are rare in singapore.
so wifi signals for treasures?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> LOL, I remember buying my beyblades from Popular, just for the kick of building it. Hardly played them. Waste of money. But I'm suprised they still sell it here though.
> 
> And this is treasure world: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=165522
> 
> A game of sorts that collects treasure. You hunt for wifi hotspots and you'll get treasure. I was wondering where in S'pore I can find a lot of treasure. If the find rate is low, I might as well not play it.


visit all the mcdonald's man...


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

haha, ya lor, so many mac all over the place. confirm can get a lot of treasure very fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Pcygigas: err, i got 106 link power from u. and yup, all it does is detect wifi signal and give u treasure, just bear in mind, this is more like treasure collecting than it is a game :X


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

Wtf. So I can't find alot. Lame. Not going to play. Later I get tempted by the aroma of McDonald's.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

ai ya, worse come to worse, afk your ds lor, treat it like contact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That game was my first game to total more than 100 hours and that's just from stats grinding


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

stats grinding? Treasure World has Stats?!?!?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

nah, that's for another game called contact which i swear it was made by those guys who made earthbound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the graphic looks so similar...


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

Hal Labatory/ies? They make quite good games.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

anyway i think u can play this game, at first i thought fk... confirm i need to afk like mad, then i took a bus to school, and boom, i got 200 treasures already


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

No I can't. I don't bring DS to school. Neither can I bring it.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

sad, cannot even toss it into your bag?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 6, 2009)

Happy youth day!





so there's no art for the week!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

so good, u guys have youth day... i miss children day and even youth day now... growing up sucks, missing out on more and more holiday every year


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> sad, cannot even toss it into your bag?



My dad locks it up on weekdays anyways. 

Yay, youth day.... sucks. Monday is one of the days where my time table is friendly. First 3 periods - D&T (slack), the Amaths 2 periods (sian, but can sleep), Recess.... Emaths 2 periods (emaths is still OK), PE 2 periods (slack more, except I'm fat) contact time 1 period (slack most). Look, youth day wasted one of my favourite school days. I wish it was wednesday or thursday


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 6, 2009)

my parents lock the ds on weedays and if nearing exams by 2-3 weeks even on weekends they'll lock it >_<
on monday there's PE which i hate the teacher because she doesn't let us play floorball >
and art which the teacher is hated by practically the whole school, because she's such a >_>
and Character Development(kinda like moral and civics?) which is boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and english.
meehh/.


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

My dnt teacher is like a freak to a lot of people. Dunno why. Maybe cos he is random, has no link, likes to talk about the excellence of other schools and thinks he is the "pillar of our school". I still find him ok.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 6, 2009)

my DnT teacher is weird.
just the other day he said "for your general knowledge" then started into "superman is actually a normal man on his planet but when he come to earth he got power but know why because of the crystal blahblahblah"then my classmate said superman could fly in his home planet everyone could fly there and everyone just went "o-o"

yesterday i saw a radeonHD something for 88 SGD, then my father say "wah so expensive next time then buy"




also i realised sim lim square is at orchard road which is so near my grandmother's house.




anyone can tell me what's the average price? for some decent driver


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

i have no idea about graphic card one, cos usually i just go there check all 6 levels and compare the price

and haha, u guys got crazy teachers


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 6, 2009)

your Dnt can slack eh? mine no slack at all.
anyway anyone here takes AMaths?


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> your Dnt can slack eh? mine no slack at all.
> anyway anyone here takes AMaths?



I take Amaths.

Dnt can slack lar. He wants "ideas" and wants the portfolio. I can heck about that. portfolio not hard to do lar. Just ma fan. Its the artefact and "ideas" I too lazy to think of.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

i got A math as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those were good times..


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 6, 2009)

i Saw this vid they got put almost all of the Galaxy advance(PA in bntw)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j2nuiNWOLA


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

cool and thanks for the video


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh noes. My math teacher gave us 2/3 excercise of Emaths as "Youth day presents" and I'm still not finishing yet. Shiats.

*off to do work now*


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

lol, that sucks and thanks Pcygigas for the video, just too bad undersquare was down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, woot, just finished setting up my deck. Programe advance for the win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, at least i have 2 mega and 1 giga to bait me out if i messed up


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 6, 2009)

lol, the reason why i lazy put GA(well galaxy advance)
is because in my deck theres a stand-alone impact cannon at 250 dmg(i found this while pwning some virus)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 7, 2009)

for me, its more like, the first time i programe advance, i was like holy crap, nice damage, after that, it was because programe advance is a good way to kill boss quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope i get the next folder soon, i hate the extra folder that they gave u, can't even edit that


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 7, 2009)

har..I just broked my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and my pandora battery busted .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hey anyone here knows how to get all 150 chips, i want versus sirius


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 7, 2009)

err, use the all battle card code? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if not, the only legit way would be to train like mad, grind for lots of cards, after end game dungeons, just spamming those 3 chips/10 chips for 1 machine, since u will be able to get some rare chips from there, so hopefully u are lucky enough to get the other missing


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard singapore want h1n1 to roam free >_< ...


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> I heard singapore want h1n1 to roam free >_< ...



1000+ isn't bad. I think its still ok. At least there are many recoveries and little (or none?) deaths. 

Oh and you know what?

My school forced me to fold paper cranes today. For some kind of CIP thing. But its for charity. Though I really suck at folding them. And I hate folding them.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 8, 2009)

if paper plane, i can, but paper crane? Now, i suck at that as well.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 8, 2009)

origami used to be my hobby(i stopped because paper is expensive)
Whats so hard about papercranes? anyway I find junk boats more interesting to make.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 9, 2009)

well, it was pretty hard to me since most of my papercranes end up looking like a deformed paper plane


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 9, 2009)

hey you know what, look at sgclub now.
someone just hacked it.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

They really have no life, if they are hacking some shit forum that is Singapore based. If it is by Singaporeans, worse... 

They should go hack 4chan or something.

Btw, the cranes are really irritating, I suck at art and craft.. Arggh and we have to make 3000 per class, I only made _some_ I still have a lot more, at least 70+ per person.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 9, 2009)

wow? I would have loved to take over..
the trick to making origami is all in the thumb actualy.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

Its for CIP, and we have to stay back and do it next wednesday. Shit, need to learn how to make soon, or I'm screwed....


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 9, 2009)

ai ya, just agar agar do it at home lor, then bring to school and inflate them


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

We must stay back 2 hours to get CIP, _must_.

And I still dunno how to fold a proper crane (now.... malformed, but look ok)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 9, 2009)

sad, if not just do what i do, stay at home do better, then turn up, toss whatever needs to be done and go off


----------



## xoinx (Jul 9, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> hey you know what, look at sgclub now.
> someone just hacked it.


so much hacking going on over the past few days... i was reading hte papers and it said the US and south korea got hacked big time... most of the government related websites were down for 2 days in some coordinated cyber attack, suspected to have come from north korea. o.O


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 9, 2009)

the worst part is the hackers are virtual untouchable if hired by another government..
but sgclub case should be just a prank(I dont think gbatemp will be easily hacked IMO)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 9, 2009)

should be, why would want to hack sgclub anyway and for what? No point in that what... its not like hack sgclub, can hack lots of money right?


----------



## xoinx (Jul 10, 2009)

erm i think sgclub just got hacked.. again within 12 hours LOL... i think there is the possibility that the mod's password got compromised, scary site, i'm gonna change all my passwords just to be safe LOL


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 10, 2009)

SGclub probally in panic, i wonder if they got back up server 
My sis now has a ds woo..


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 10, 2009)

for youth day presents, my teacher said "take one" to us (she was holding a box full of chocolates and sweets) but i took two in front of her and she didn't notice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the same teacher yelled at us the next day. o-o
origami? i can fold frogs tadpoles lions tigers(same actually)planes(duh) and some other i forgot :\
paper's expensive..
sgclub? wazzat o-o


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 10, 2009)

sgclub  is a forum for singaporeans, all chit chat in singlish de.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 10, 2009)

let me add not just singlish , even got alot of twitters..
and quality origami paper is expensive compared to cheap colour paper 
I fold cranes junk boats(this one is complicated) some weird thing(what they call crush gear??)


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> let me add not just singlish , even got alot of twitters..
> and quality origami paper is expensive compared to cheap colour paper
> I fold cranes junk boats(this one is complicated) some weird thing(what they call crush gear??)



CTUSH GEAR! LOL, i rmbr my friends used to fold them for me and we'll play with them. I still see some _*childish*_ people in my class folding them, not because they are addicted, its just some of their inside jokes  And someone made crushed gear. LOL

And SG CLub uses rampant singlish. I can't undertsand the shit they are talking. Its not like most of the posts are worth understanding though


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 10, 2009)

lol, i remember long ago,there was this cartoon advertising this crush gear right? Its car with a motor and a drill in front,right? or is that another anime..

Anyway, haha, how nostalgic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 True, when i visited sgclub(i was googling for price for flashcart and i came into contact with that forum) quite a lot of threads were in singlish though, so sorry for the false impression, since my first impression of that place is that its a singapore forum that's filled to the brim with singlish as well.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 10, 2009)

yes those, but my crush gear always happen to look much different from standar and have more pushing power.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 10, 2009)

haha, so pro sia


----------



## xoinx (Jul 10, 2009)

i think its pretty funny reading through all the self help and advice forums... comic relief! and the language used just makes it better!

i made this origami armadillo damn cool and life like! you should try it... the instructions are quite complex tho, took me almost an hour to get one down


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 10, 2009)

looks cool, I'll try make it


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 10, 2009)

nice website 

*add to fav*


----------



## xoinx (Jul 11, 2009)

the coolest part is that the armadillo actually has a nice armour like feel to it because of the way the body is folded. and its 3-d!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 11, 2009)

wow, mind taking a pic and pasting it here if possible?


----------



## xoinx (Jul 11, 2009)

go here to see the full gallery. should give you a good idea what kinds of end products you can get. all very 3-d, very nice

edit:ok found it. the armadillo pic is here

edit:edit: ok, so i was bored and went to do some searching about complex origami on google... you should just go type "Satoshi Kamiya dragon" in google images and see the dragon designs... that guy is one crazy paper folder o.O
oh and he also designed a chocobo origami! youtube instuctions


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 11, 2009)

nice chocobo origami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and nice dragon as well


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 11, 2009)

woah nice..
----
ASIASOFT'S HAVING A DESIGN THE BLACK MAGICIAN CONTEST AND MY SISTER IS JOINING NOEZZZ
----
anyone reading claymore?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 11, 2009)

ya, that would be me as well.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 11, 2009)

I heard theres a anime kind of thing happening in Singapore (forgot the name).
Somewhere at downtown(anyone gone there?)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 12, 2009)

u mean at esc theme park, i went there before a few months ago, why le?


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 12, 2009)

no not escape, its an event.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 12, 2009)

O, then nope, never heard of it


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh just saw it on news. Cosplay thing right?

Theres a 1 year old, cool


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 12, 2009)

Oo, that.. i just saw it on the news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just don ask me for my opinion, since i am never a fan of cosplayers


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 12, 2009)

yup cosplayer(seriously they need work in their cosplay)
strike freedom cosplay was gods,pity the cosplayer though

oh ya anyone planing to buy dsi?
I'm waiting or a local release.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 13, 2009)

not me, i too broke and also at the moment, there doesn't seem to be worth it, at least my old ds can play gba games as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, ya la, i don mind those people cosplay but at least u must have a similar feature la, don malay act as mario, damn weird weird one lor, or how about a skinny chinese cosplay as peach, also a bit weird weird one..

but at least not like those at america, so fat also want cosplay as sailormoon...


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

So, theres no DSi here yet? Lol, didnt know. I wonder how the suaku S'poreans will react.

And OH SHIT! Tommorrow is Chinese O levels oral! OH SHIT! I'm second! OH SHIT! I'm dead


----------



## mysterio123 (Jul 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So, theres no DSi here yet? Lol, didnt know. I wonder how the suaku S'poreans will react.
> 
> And OH SHIT! Tommorrow is Chinese O levels oral! OH SHIT! I'm second! OH SHIT! I'm dead


Fucking difficult ah. last 2 weeks on friday conversation they ask me if i think youth olympics will be successful anot, fucking difficult.


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, they give very weird questions. There were even questions like "Schools are opening campus' features to the public. What are your views on it?"

Wtf, my school doesn't do that, how the f would I know. Lucky i wasn't tested that day.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 13, 2009)

lol GL for your O levels, its not required for poly is it? Chinese.
I think only maths, thats what my brother keeps telling me...
OH WAIT HE HAS O LEVELS THIS YEAR TOO BUT HE'S SLACKING WTF
suaku?
DSi in singapore? i saw a few in a shop today. and last time.
Downtown? E!Hub?
O.O ORLY
last time my senior took photos of cosplays and put on facebook, there were some okay ones. but really, i don't think people should cosplay if they know they don't like a bit like the character...


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> OH WAIT HE HAS O LEVELS THIS YEAR TOO BUT HE'S SLACKING WTF



OH NOES I HAVE FCKING CHINESE O LEVELS THIS YEAR!!1!!!!11!!!!1 And theres the oral tommorrow. And I'm slacking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But my chinese may see a miracle and be good for poly


----------



## vergilite (Jul 13, 2009)

what do you have to do in these Chinese 0 levels is it a bit like our A levels (what age do you take them) sorry if im kinda butting in here


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

jjc1992 said:
			
		

> what do you have to do in these Chinese 0 levels is it a bit like our A levels (what age do you take them) sorry if im kinda butting in here



O levels is just the Odinary level... After we get that, we can choose to get the Advanced Level (A Levels) or just get a diploma. But either way, theres a chance for us to go to university to get our degrees.


----------



## vergilite (Jul 13, 2009)

cool so what you going to do, im in forensic science


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you're slacking?

we take these at 16 normally, i guess its like high school so should be A levels?


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

jjc1992 said:
			
		

> cool so what you going to do, im in forensic science



Business..... and probably political science, if i can get into uni.

And yes, I'm fucking slacking and listening to british wonder band The Beatles instead of practising spastically and autistically with a voice recorder and a stupid mirror.


----------



## vergilite (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome i love the play list on your sig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although im more of a heavy metal guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UosmKd1krWU


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

The good luck isn't needed. Its me, what do you expect? I'll pass with flying colors fail so badly that I get chased out of the hall.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 13, 2009)

jjc1992 said:
			
		

> cool so what you going to do, im in forensic science



basically, u could think of it as a very major exam in a secondary school or to u guys, it is probably known as high school i think. 

Anyway, we are graded on general subject such as english, elementary math or E math for short and/or advanced Math( A Math) and some basic social studies in conjunction with either History or/and Geography. Also, They might be tested on combined science or on pure science. Differences would be that for combined science, they are taught a small bits and piece on chemistry/biology/physic, o and if u are wondering about the frogs, last i heard from my friends, singaporeans don do that, all they get to cut up were flower or carrots( this was in O level around 3 years ago, if i remember correctly) or some other vegetable but never living/dead corpses.

O and also, we are also tested on our mother tongue which could be malay/tamil/chinese depending on the student race, and in each mother tongue, they are further splitted into basic, regular or higher which is advanced. 

Differences would be basic is freaking basic, think of it this way, basic is ur regular exam when u are just do at ur usual school before advancing to high school, its that simple, it comes with fill in the blanks, picture composition and the rest of the easy stuff.

Regular is just regular, we learn some chinese(in my case) words and that's it, as for exam, we have to learn the han yu ping yin which u can called it the english version of chinese.. As for composition/essay, usually the topic would be something like tell me what happen XXXX or what are your views on XXX ( this is the easiest mainly because if u had read the papers that happen around 2 years ago, this will be really useful, heck u can practically copy and paste word by word and still get a pass).

Advance would be just that, u learn more complex words that u will never use, the exam question are a lot harder but format-wise its the same as regular.


Let's see, i had talk about, english, mother tongue, math, science and humanity studies and that's around 8 subjects( this can change depending on ur school, well i took 8).

As for grading wise, this work this way, (Letter)(Number)

75+             A1
70~74          A2
65 ~ 69        B3
...
~50             C6 
below this = fail.

total = the sum of the number
ratio would just be the average

So for O level, and the rest of the school school, it is best that ur total is as low as possible.

and if ur results are good enough, u will be able to go to a college/ Polytechnic| Junior College(JC) of your choosing.

JC = university route
Poly = working route


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 13, 2009)

you guys should read my FLAMESsss

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=166498

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=166041


----------



## vergilite (Jul 13, 2009)

oh so these exams are equivalent to GCSE's in britian, we have to do a certain number of subjects but we can choose two of our own and i choose history(bad choice) and separate science (similar to your combined science but each subject is taught in a lot of detail, like four lessons a week for each science)


EDIT: just checked those flames  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   very harsh but NICE i will be remembering never to anger you


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

Can I say "inb4 warn"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But those are really idiots.

And..... chinese papers don't go cambridge right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope i don't fail.

Edit: and jjc1992, You chose History? LOL.... History is hard shit. I choose geography. And I have 3 periods each combined science/ week.


----------



## vergilite (Jul 13, 2009)

i know history was sh*t aw well got to go my eggs are ready uuummmm


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> you guys should read my FLAMESsss
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=166498
> 
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 13, 2009)

haha, i am glad i choose geography, never was interested in all those stuff that happen long ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and screw history and all the suffering of our ancestor, blah, i don care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also don care that porridge cost 5 cents when i am young, I LIVE IN THE PRSENT!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 13, 2009)

i love geography~!
is always interesting to find out things can be so different?

history?
i only take that as a teaching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



learn from their mistakes

ipikachu,
where are you ? when you are needed the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
check your gmail in a short while
a new update


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

You should hire Law to help you! Nobody beats Law.

And I didn't know iPikachu flames like mad.

Anybody can teach me how to troll?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 13, 2009)

okay elixir, got it

Trolling... its is alot easier than flaming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






To troll a person, just start an argument and just attack a person, u can curse his parents or just say bad things about that person and your main aim would be to get that guy to argue back.

Now, the difference between a flame and just trolling is that, for flamers, u need to think about what u type, its a little like debating just without that many info. As long as it hammers the person on his points, i considered that as flaming.

While for trolling, your aim is just to argue

For example:

Like say, i am making a thread on psp vs DS, what are the pros and cons. Then u come and along and say DS sucks. Then i ask u could u give me an reason, then u just reply, fk u fanboy, ds sucks, without anything to backup your post.

Then, let's say, then u carry on to type out insults after i just ignored u since u are not typing anything of substance(aka meaning) then until... finally maybe u insult, insult till u insult my parents, or my girlfriend(if i had any) and i start to get pissed and insult u back.

Now, this is a successful troll.


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh? Something like

"You typed that shit?

C'mon my five year old cousin wrote that on his 1 year old birthday. You suck.

Unknown to you, everyhting in the text sucks. Cos you suck. You are a narcissist. And you suck.

You feel me?"

Flaming is rather easier then.

But I see a lot of these in the uncultured boards of sgclub, sadly


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 14, 2009)

nah, ur aim is just to get that person to insult u back and turn the entire thread into one large argument, assuming of cos, hmm, u are right, trolling is a lot harder, especially against someone like me who don get mad with guys on the internet.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 14, 2009)

I LOVE History and Geography!
It's my favorite thing to learn about in school!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 14, 2009)

History's my favourite lesson and the teacher's one of my favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



though today my group had to either do ns riots or the maria hertogh riots, and i was in for the latter but my friend wanted the NS one, so we argued in the end i left(told them to do research) and later i got an sms saying do the maria one. lol.
Scanned most of my pictures today!

Trolls frequent maple, anger a bit or ks scold like siao

im the c3 flamebot i flame for them!


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

I think.... I'm going to fail

*emos at one corner of the internet*





Edit:

So, my friend is looking for a flashcart, he cant import either. So anybody knows anywhere with cheap (but good, so no DSTT or R4... and of course not clones) carts?


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 14, 2009)

in Singapore all the shops will sell it at sky high prices,
Why is it that he can't purchase online?
any restriction? credit card issues?
seriously the price for Edge or ak2 at DX is really cheap, 
only place to turn for his case is to buy acekard 2i at chin i suppose..


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 14, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> in Singapore all the shops will sell it at sky high prices,
> Why is it that he can't purchase online?
> any restriction? credit card issues?
> seriously the price for Edge or ak2 at DX is really cheap,
> only place to turn for his case is to buy acekard 2i at chin i suppose..


maybe his friend's parents are like mine, no online, plenty of restrictions?
dunno how much my r4 cost,  but my parents say the total for my ds (and my cart) was 400 SGD.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 14, 2009)

ipikachu,
sometimes i wonder is it a norm that chinese intend to oversell things?

your DS surely was expensive!
it cost more than a Wii

domination,

DX accepts paypal only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



unless your friend can find a way to charge a paypal account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otherwise... is pretty hard to purchase stuff from DX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just tell your friend leave with the sky high price
since he will be saving tons of CASH down the road: )



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> History's my favourite lesson and the teacher's one of my favourites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then you should go flame?! because one idiot had replied


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 14, 2009)

@ipikachu
seriously that means you bought your r4 card at around 150-100 dollars.
big loss there. more expensive than a psp.

plus Just a fyi , you can use debit cards for paypal and 
fairprice actualy have free debit cards for us(which works being said that I'm using it)
http://www.fairpriceplus.com/cards/debit_c...rd.shtm?bcid=M5
so I don't find it any excuse for Singaporean not being able to purchase online (really).


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> so I don't find it any excuse for Singaporean not being able to purchase online (really).



I have paranoid parents.

And I told him to go email Chin for Acekard2i. Does he sell them? I see him saying something about it on SGClub. Or else, he can just go buy the overpriced iTouch DS.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 14, 2009)

chin sells it that i can assure( not bad pricing bah around 45)
his shop is at http://online.ffl-accessories.com/ also local distributor of Cyclods in singapore


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> chin sells it that i can assure( not bad pricing bah around 45)
> his shop is at http://online.ffl-accessories.com/ also local distributor of Cyclods in singapore



I know that. We got two DSTTs from him. Both spoilt (mine spoilt pretty fast, dunno why) Thats why I switched to iTouch DS and iTouch rox. Though I still recommended AK2 to him first


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 14, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> @ipikachu
> seriously that means you bought your r4 card at around 150-100 dollars.
> big loss there. more expensive than a psp.
> 
> ...




cool, thanks for the info \o/ 

Now, i guess i might be able to buy stuff through online, now to go apply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But darn it... fk...i just remember how paranoid and crazy my parents are and these few days, i always come home so late, sian if not, i can just apply then sneak it for myself.

anyway, i have a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IAP, where are u? I want my money ~.~


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL. I guess he still went with DSTT. meh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least he hasn't ordered yet.

I'm fcking pissed today.

Apparently, some unknown number called my mother and told her they kidnapped me. And then she called the school and even came down since i put my phone into no vibration and ringtone mode. And I wasted 15 minutes of my life by going downstairs to the office and up again. I could've spent it to study my math test. I'm going to fail my math test because I fcking forgot all of my formulas and didn't touch most questions. And it was Emaths too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was probably someone from overseas. (Apparently, there were a lot of cases of Singaporeans being scammed by these scammers. No offence, but it seems many of them are from China)

Why the hell do they think we Singaporeans are easy to scam?! Wtf.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Pcygigas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap....
Acording to my calculations.
That's 2,133 HK$.
That's freaking expencive!
I got my DSi and DSTTi (Witch sucks) for 978 HK$! (which is 183 SG$)


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

yes parents are so stupid. and the shopkeeper knows my father some more. i hate it when my parents buy stuff for me >_> seriously they just listen to the shopkeeper/salesman and believe the crap they sputter.


			
				Domination said:
			
		

> LOL. I guess he still went with DSTT. meh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol china's candlejack kidnapped you from the class in th


today my class was having pe and we switched teachers he's really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(the last teacher's a grouchy old woman.)
then we played somesort of captainball except that we can dribble like basketball and we can block by standing directly infront of the person, and the result was a lot of screaming from my classmates.
fun, except that i fell down on the rough toilet floor while avoiding my classmate who was frantically fetching the ball and running like some duck.


My sister said there was an attempted suicide by an old man in teh Pasir Ris Crest area!
(By sitting in the middle of a road, my sis says her friends says that there's a jam now 2 hours later wonder what happened lol)

oh yeah and new avatar lulz.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

National Day next month!!!!! Early avatar change!

So.... who's excitedfor Natioal Day? I'm excited for it. The holidays that is. The parade gets old after watching it for 14 years.

And does anyone think I should try my utmost to stop my friend from buying a DSTT?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

lulz, im going to this year's NDP preview. yay fun packs.
i go almost every year though. since somehow my father got tickets.
even my sister doesn't know that there's more than one type of flashcard(she only knows r4 even though she knows i got my scdsonei wtf)
lulz. tell him it sucks?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> yes parents are so stupid. and the shopkeeper knows my father some more. i hate it when my parents buy stuff for me >_> seriously they just listen to the shopkeeper/salesman and believe the crap they sputter.
> Haha, i usually buy my own stuff now a days due to the fact of my dad having a small Credit Card amount.
> 
> 
> ...


But on August 29th will be the Birthday of Britten Adopting HK!


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes! Fun Packs! LOL, like the standard cheapskate Singaporean, I'm only excited for the free fireworks display, the free show(I'm not going through the trouble to get the free tickets), the free fun packs.

Oh wow, lots of free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The parade is awesome and all, but its essentially the same at most times. Sure there are new things like w/e floating platform and dunno what cannon. But the highlights are all the same.

And I told him its dead. But he still wants DSTT (over iTouch, which is expected... he said its slowand dumb [NO] but fw update made it much faster. Though my source stopped selling flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Maybe I should show him the AKAIO wiki? But he probably won't understand until he got an AK2....

Edit,
Vidboy.... thats British adoption. National Day on 9/8 is for our independance from them!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> But he still wants DSTT (over iTouch, which is expected... he said its slowand dumb [NO] but fw update made it much faster. Though my source stopped selling flashcarts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but my Ancestors are originally from England. So why not Appreciate me fellow brits?


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DO NOT WANT. Oh, wait is it free?

Oh, and National Day this year is Sunday. Yay! Long weekend!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If eBay has a Free option the ye.
But its really crappy. But if he wants it ill give it! =)


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Unless its free, no one will buy that crap card! (Save a few. Including him of course. Well at least he doesn't have a R4 likw my other friend [idk if its a clone] ) 

Oh and you are going to Japan? I liked Japan, especially Disneyland. The place is nice. Too bad it was only a few days and I was quite small back then.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Oh and you are going to Japan? I liked Japan, especially Disneyland. The place is nice. Too bad it was only a few days and I was quite small back then.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=156681&hl=
And i'm visiting there to see my cousin.
ill be there July 17th to August 11th.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LULZ.
there's the word scary/creepy/some other thing(well paired with a ? in chinese would be a dinosaur i think?)
babelfish said "it is fearful!"
lulz.


Japan is awesome.
But the snow-ice on mt fuji is hard to make into snowballs.
space (and that other one with the water)mountain is awesome.
YESSSAH monday no-
crap means got travel declaration form AGAIN!

On this national day this year, lets all drink tea like our british counterparts and say "golly this earl grey tea is spiffing good!"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just realized that Japan adopted HK 1941-1945...
Now i feel like a Hypocrite =/

@iPika: Use Google Translate.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> YESSSAH monday no-
> crap means got travel declaration form AGAIN!
> 
> On this national day this year, lets all drink tea like our british counterparts and say "golly this earl grey tea is spiffing good!"



Good chance for LOA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you doing it wrong. "wahlau this teh tarik so good sia!"


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 17, 2009)

no lor, is say, cow bei la, this teh so bloody weak, knn, noob hawker, next time don come here liao!! 



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> LOL. I guess he still went with DSTT. meh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



simple because singaporeans are easy to scam... seriously i also had this happened to me and i am in bloody school and during lesson, of cos my parents were set to vibrate, but lucky i am in poly,so i can called back immediately... 

as for National Day, all i can is that it is overrated stuff, if anyone need me on that day, i probably be watching anime or sleeping or playing games and pika, so lucky, i want also cannot, because we so suay every year also never kena us...


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

My mum pointed out a valid point. I just sent my phone for servicing thursday (using my dad's cool phone now! His so good). Too much of a coincidence?

And on N'Day.... I'll probably come GBATemp instead


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I just realized that Japan adopted HK 1941-1945...
> Now i feel like a Hypocrite =/
> 
> @iPika: Use Google Translate.
> ...


i wish a scammer called my phone, i'll act along lol.
lol i'll take pics of the parade and post on facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



funny how the government says its a must for every pri 5 to go for NE experience etc.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

The LOA is really stupid. Just a little trip and can pon school one week, lolwut.

And how do you look at facebooks? LOL. I'm a techno idiot.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 17, 2009)

ai ya, it cos govern big ma.. knn i think my ticket all stolen by pri 5... from pri 1 till now, which is 10++ years le, not even once get it... so suay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




domination, dam easy one, u put a book  to your face and look at mirror lor


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ai ya, it cos govern big ma.. knn i think my ticket all stolen by pri 5... from pri 1 till now, which is 10++ years le, not even once get it... so suay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



English fail fail fail fail. That will be bookface actually. But really, everyone uses it but idk how to use it.

And I remember P5.... yum had KFC for the rehearsal parade. School provided.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 17, 2009)

ndp, good times,
this year i heard you have to buy the fun pack instead of it being FOC .


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> this year i heard you have to buy the fun pack instead of it being FOC .



instant fail.

Singaporeans are cheapskate.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 17, 2009)

they claim its for charity(cmon man why are donating so much)
anyway how is your plan to stop your friend from buying a dstt before its too late?


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah.... his telling me to talk to him on MSN now, which I don't have, and also can i sign in using gmail?

sorry i'm a techno nut.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 17, 2009)

WHAT?? 
okay since you dont have msn , its about time you made one.
but you are required to download windows live messenger


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL never mind, managed to set it up myself. I still don't see the point of msn.

Edit: Oh shit, he already bought it! *facepalm* guess whats done is done. Should I recommend YSMenu or something (I think i read about this somewhere)


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

i should refresh before posting.

i had kfc in my year too but i didn't like the burger inside. :\
WE HAVE TO BUY THE FUN PACK?!


lets all visit elixir and get loa!


Spoiler: lulz random.











lol fatso, you wouldn't see anything since the book's blocking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol so suay never get


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 17, 2009)

one should learn from his mistake.
but is it fake or original o_o


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> one should learn from his mistake.
> but is it fake or original o_o



idk... last time was probably fake cos it spoilt with fw upgrade. Not sure now.

Chin says he sells originals right? Maybe he just got some wrong batch that time.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i should refresh before posting.
> 
> i had kfc in my year too but i didn't like the burger inside. :\
> WE HAVE TO BUY THE FUN PACK?!
> ...



so good... We only had some cheapo lunch nia, some steam chicken nugget, 1 corn, and 5 fries and that's it... and yes i still remember what we had in 2001!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

So who exactly is going to NDP? Take some pictures of the president pl0x.


----------



## kohkindachi (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone bought the iplayer le?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So who exactly is going to NDP? Take some pictures of the president pl0x.


Go for what sia? Boring... even the goodie bags are getting cheaper and cheaper by the year...


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

because tickets are free? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i'll like to see our PM and President in the flesh....


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 18, 2009)

haha. free doesn't mean good man.. For instance, H1N1 also free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aiyah President and PM no point looking one lah. see them in newspaper is good enough lol


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

No. It comes with costs such as medical bills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And actually I will be more interested in the MM. He is an incrdible person to be able to make Singapore what we are now from what we were before.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So who exactly is going to NDP? Take some pictures of the president pl0x.
> i am, my phone's a w800i hope can see president on screen orz.
> 
> 
> ...


because we kiasu so ("good")free thing confirm want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





fatso! go facebook play crazy planets!


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

lolwut.... he will be probably too far away to be taken with a phone camera clearly.

OMG I'm so excited to see the fireworks. Though its getting lousier and lousier and less exciting year after year.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> lolwut.... he will be probably too far away to be taken with a phone camera clearly.
> 
> OMG I'm so excited to see the fireworks. Though its getting lousier and lousier and less exciting year after year.


*pew**pew**pew**pew**pew**pew**pew**pew**pew**pew**pew**pew*
*wah!*
*air pollution nia!*
orz.
theres this big tv like screen thing which would center onto the minister lol


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have lots of firworks all year round. Thats why Singapore is so polluted.

N'Day
New Year
CNY

Festivals cause pollution!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Than take picture from TV or newspaper lah haha


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but then it wouldn't be authentic!
i hope the weather won't be so shitty this year though.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 18, 2009)

.....So how are you guys today?


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 18, 2009)

I've gone to NDP several times, got sick of it its the same thing every year.
seeing the president in flesh is not common? no? actually looks the same as in TV IMHO...


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

But he looks cooler in the flesh. Though I would rather go to the Istana.... Would the Istana still be open on N'Day?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 18, 2009)

So any plans for N'Day?

000??
00? ??
? ???´?
0


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 18, 2009)

NDP is for me to do homework


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

NDP is just adding on a day to a weekend. Nothing apecial, just slacking for 3 days. Or we can go to some H1N1 infested country (although we are worse) and get a 7 day compulsory Leave of Absence (LOA)


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

i want to go to malaysia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




becaus of ndp im missing art. 8D
i wouldn't be slacking but having chinese tution from my mother >_>


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 18, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tsk, even if i do go so what? 7 days later, i probably still have to face those homework


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Oo, then next time what? one packet of maggie mee and 1 bottle of water?



Don't forget hor. Its going to be NEWater! and hokkien mee instant noodles!

Singapore exclusive hor!

Hm... what local food you all like? Ice Kachang and satay my fave


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 18, 2009)

i want to eat ice kachang and lucky for me, i can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just not that frequent though.... and nuts, from the last ice kachang till now, its been nearly a year, once i go school, i am gona buy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fav food? I don know lor, i guess white carrot card? Black one, not that nice.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i want to eat ice kachang and lucky for me, i can
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carrot cake isit?

And I love Both of them. But the black has to depend on where I buy it. Some spam a lot of the sauce and make it taste richer.

And I eat roti prata without curry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cos, though I'm S'porean I don't like anything even remotely spicy (even a tiny bit). Except for black pepper stuffs (not too much that is) and wasabi (idk if that counts)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 18, 2009)

wasabi nice meh? I tried it once didn't like it, too bitter to me, or maybe i was unlucky and that was expired wasabi

as for curry, ya at first i didn't like it but after a while, it grew on me ;D same with coffee


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

I like to add extra wasabi to all my sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you like curry, you tried before the "jian dao jian" curry thing at Chong Pang?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

curry=
DO NOT WANT D:
white carrot cake with lots of egg is good. :3


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I like to add extra wasabi to all my sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?? Where is that place? got any website or can u typed out the address of that place?


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah... maybe cos its around my area.... heard my friends say it is pretty good. Its in the hawker centre of Chong Pang city.

And iPika.... My sentiments exactly. I hate curry. And i love carrot cake with lots of egg, especially white ones. Black carrot cake which just override it with the sauce's taste.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 18, 2009)

oO, where is chong pang city anyway? Any mrt station near by?


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh.... I tot it was commonly known (since it was on the stupid tv ad, the Nasi Lemak one... If its not from Chong Pang, it won't do!) Its actually in Yishun.... 5-15 minutes walk away only. Where do you live anyways? Don't you go NYP? I tot you'll probably be living somewhere in the North too....


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 18, 2009)

mrfatso go NYP? Hot damn, that's so near my school


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 18, 2009)

-Mods please remove-


----------



## Pcygigas (Jul 18, 2009)

now chin's shop sells m3i zero (just noticed)
man i'm hoping DX sells m3i zero soon i'm lazy to go to shops..


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Oh.... I tot it was commonly known (since it was on the stupid tv ad, the Nasi Lemak one... If its not from Chong Pang, it won't do!) Its actually in Yishun.... 5-15 minutes walk away only. Where do you live anyways? Don't you go NYP? I tot you'll probably be living somewhere in the North too....
> 
> I live in Bishan area, and sorry lor, i never saw that tv ad, so i don know.
> 
> QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Jul 19 2009, 12:54 AM) mrfatso go NYP? Hot damn, that's so near my school



Oo, u study at anderson JC there?


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

This year the NDP still hold at the floating platform right? When is it going to move again?

Oh and the tv ad was really lame and stupid, don't mind it. Maybe cos I live in Yishun so its more well known amngst my friends.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 19, 2009)

nah, maybe its also cos i don watch tv nowadays, since recently i been returning home at 9~10pm++, so of cos after i reach home, i immediately went to sleep.


as for that nyp thing, should be, since these few years is always at there


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Going in 8 days....
Ugh....


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Going in 8 days....
> Ugh....



Why so sad? You don't wanna go? Then gimme the tickets! I miss Japan. And I want to try LOA.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i just have a really deep hate for Japan...


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then come to Singapore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We have the Merlionz. 

Oh and I'm so proud of Singapore. We have a rich culture mix, excellent economy, urbanization comparable of any major/large country, green tourist sites, delicious food and of course, _ME_





What things do you people like about Singapore?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Then come to Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bold =The Hell is that?

And I wish I could go but nobody in my family lives there.


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw that. Just catching a glimpse of me is good enough a reason for anybody to pay even millions of dollars to come here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I only added a z. Merlion.

If any foreigners don't know. Its a famous mascot for Singapore. Its just a thing with a lion father and fish mother and vomits every single second. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlion

I'm proud of it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought you were talking about a real animal for a sec.
I was about to say.
"Thats pretty fucked up."


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 19, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> mrfatso go NYP? Hot damn, that's so near my school
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man. Which should chill some time. lol


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 19, 2009)

haha, i wanted to go there one lor, too bad i think i 6 point overshot, so cannot enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least i managed to get a well better score than my SA1, that time really cannot make it, i doubt with that score i can eve enter ITE


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Question, Do anyone here know each other in Real Life?
I mean since Singapore is so tiny. (lol, no offence)


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I thought you were talking about a real animal for a sec.
> I was about to say.
> "Thats pretty fucked up."



How the fck would there even be such a rare animal and you don't even know what it is?

Actually, TBH, I haven't really seen a merlion with my own eyes before.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. Maybe I'm just mentaly retarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But seriously, I thought ive just havnt heard of the animal.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 19, 2009)

nope, the only other person i met in real life would be saviour since i helped him bought his EZ 3in1

and when u ask have i seen that merlion, as in the statue upfront then, ya, i did long ago when i went to Sentosa which till today to me is "So Expensive and Nothing TO See Actually"


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.... the lion can't mate with the fish anyways.... probably.

And the Merlion is cool, but kinda just for tourists, not us Singaporeans....

And Sentosa is so cool, theres the musical fountain or something like that there rigt? It was cool (though I didn't enjoy it)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 19, 2009)

i think so, last time i went was around 9+ years ago, when there were those underwater world (not sure if this is still there)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> LOL.... the lion can't mate with the fish anyways.... probably.
> 
> Obviously you've never seen this
> CODE[13:10] * %Jdbye||TabletPC slaps Costello around a bit with a "trout"



seriously, some of the stuff I've seen... *shudder*


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i think so, last time i went was around 9+ years ago, when there were those underwater world (not sure if this is still there)



Oh yeah... the underwater world.... I really liked it.... It was beautiful...

Hm.... haven't gone to fort siloso yet, what's there.

@Antoligy,
He only beat him with a trout, not counted as mating


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 20, 2009)

i think just wax characters, maybe so but back then, i don find it nice, i mean that darn journey was like 5 mins and bye bye 15+ dollar.... nln

@Antoligy: haha, why don u show domination the one with the huff huff


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Is there actually anything exciting in Singapore? I suddenly feel pessimistic about Singapore. Dunno why, maybe I'm too emo. Especially since there is fcking Amaths today.

I got 1/40 for the test. Tch.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I suddenly feel pessimistic about Singapore.


So what your saying you see a negitive value in Singapore?
Well to tell you the truth, I really think SG is more of a city then a country.


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda. Since now, we are getting more and more "foreign talents". Which pretty much increases the heat of the competition for jobs. And the cost of living is increasing steadily. Plus, there is too much development going on now, what I was familliar with is slowly dissapearing. I feel Singapore is developing too much for me to handle.

And we are possibly what you will call a "city state"


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 20, 2009)

The man speaks the truth. The outlook for us locals in terms of university admissions and employment doesn't seem too good, unless you happen to be the cream of the crop of course... like CCH students


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> The man speaks the truth. The outlook for us locals in terms of university admissions and employment doesn't seem too good, unless you happen to be the cream of the crop of course... like CCH students



A lot of top students from our region are also coming to our schools. Making it harder. S'pore is actually getting extremely competitive now... though it may not be a bad thing as it can be a wake up call. But for someone like me, its hard you know!

And the Chung Cheng Main is awesome, but my school... not that much.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> And we are possibly what you will call a "city state"


You guys are WAY too small to be a state. =P
And don't worry, your country isn't milking tourism unlike Lebanon, Or spending alot of money for renevations and buildings like Vancouver.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 20, 2009)

You're all talking about tourism sites?

In that case, why don't you go visit Toronto's CN Tower? The rest of the city is a sh*thole because of the garbage strike, but once you see the BREATHTAKING view, you'll forget that the city smells bad.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 20, 2009)

Wa lao eh, no Singlish, how can liddat? Prease la!

No, seriously though, it seems most Singaporeans on Singaporean boards lack the mental facilities required to speak proper English.. I blame PCK. I didn't think a thread like this would have gotten so big.

There are exciting things in Singapore, Domination. Have you been down to City Link underpass on a friday night? It doesn't get more exciting than that. 

Anyway, I didn't really get what you meant by "getting" competitve. Hasn't the Singaporean educational system always been extremely competitive? Wasn't the movie "I Not Stupid" by Jack Neo a big success? 

I'm happy Singapore is independent and all, but I don't really understand how it can be labeled as what it is.. Singapore has 4 million people (or something like that?) and is a country. Shanghai alone has 12 million people, and is way bigger than Singapore, but it's only a city.


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Wa lao eh, no Singlish, how can liddat? Prease la!
> 
> *No, seriously though, it seems most Singaporeans on Singaporean boards lack the mental facilities required to speak proper English.. I blame PCK.*
> 
> There are exciting things in Singapore, Domination. Have you been down to City Link underpass on a friday night? It doesn't get more exciting than that.



Yep... SG Club is just a medley of unpleasant Singlish discussions, unsightly.... and gives me headaches.

And how'd you know, you live in Singapore? And I don't go out that much, since everything seems the same.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 20, 2009)

No man, I'm Singaporean but currently located elsewhere.

On friday nights there are bboys(breakdancers to you), BMX riders, jugglers.. there are Para Para dancers, there are magicians, there are musicians. All happening at once, in one place.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true like my class, i have a friend from malaysia, he very pro at mathematics, but i still don really mind since he and i are good friend. I also have a friend from china who live just above me too. Just too bad after our O levels, we seldom meet each other.

and same here, i don go out much as well, since these few days, every week need to hand in assignments and project, too busy to go out and enjoy myself and plus thanks to stupid cell programming, my allowance has to be scratched to allowed me to eat 2 extra meal(dinner on monday and tuesdays), so not much savings as well


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 21, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> No man, I'm Singaporean but currently located elsewhere.
> 
> On friday nights there are bboys(breakdancers to you), BMX riders, jugglers.. there are Para Para dancers, there are magicians, there are musicians. All happening at once, in one place.


we get that too....






...once in a blue moon. >_>
i think its called a country because its independent? the british "did" give up sg to us afetr all o-o if i remember.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

I would only see something like that, annually. The Chingay!

And..... tommorrow is listening comphre! LOL, guess I have to dig my ears a lttle tonight! IO thought I did pretty bad at oral last time, I better do better now or I'll have to drop HCL next year!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 21, 2009)

haha, good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And remeber to blast that heavy metal of yours to full blast, hopefully the vibration will loosen all those dirt in your ear


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEAVY METAL IS NOT ALL SCREAMING AND SHOUTING! YOU DOUCHEBAG! I LISTEN TO CLASSIC HEAVY METAL LIKE BLACK SABBATH, OZZY OSBOURNE AND IRON MAIDEN! THEY HAVE PLENTY OF VOCAL SKILLS AND GUITAR SKILLS! RAWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRR I KILL YOU! ALL HAIL ANTONKAN!






joking.... but listening comphre can't be studied, so I guess I might as well just slack


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 22, 2009)

haha, sure but provided u can find me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remember to stay away from youtube and internet once ur O level arrived, if not, u enter total blank haha just like my Geography O level, darn all those funny pokemon clips, in the end, i forgotten everything that i studied lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 22, 2009)

New Avi and Sig.
lulz.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2009)

sweet a glorified shoutbox :|


----------



## xoinx (Jul 22, 2009)

haha, i didn't visit this topic for a few days and it is already at pg 35 o.O

--start of social studies/patriotic talk--
actually i really like singapore and don't think it's that it is that depressing. i mean compare our country to what you see around the world and you realise that we actually are quite well governed and life is really comfortable here.

i know this always leads to the same argument about us being overly protected in this 'air-conditioned nation' etc, but if you sit down and think about things, you realise that we actually have a very strong and competent leadership with good foresight. not that i'm sucking up to the government or anything, but it's obvious things really get done in this country despite the usual bureaucracy and red tape. you have low crime rates here, low rates of blackouts, low rates of pollution, low rates of strikes etc etc etc, comparatively, we are really lucky for all the stability we see around us everyday.

it is true sad that the country(city) is always changing so fast that familiar places keep disappearing, i feel it too and its saddening, but in a way, it is a necessary evil as long as we aim for improvement. we are so small and insignificant that such actions is one of the easiest and most effective ways of signally to the world that we are always looking ahead and improving, in order to keep abreast of changing times. at the end of the day, this is one of the key strategies that keep our economy going... unfortunately, as the citizens, we have little choice but to adapt to the way our country adapts to the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll be going abroad really soon to further my studies and i'll definitely miss singapore, not just for the friends and family back here, but also for the peace and prosperity you see on the streets. thankfully there is skype, and msn... and of course, gbatemp too haha.

--end of social studies/patriotic talk--

@domination: good luck with your listening compre exam... haha it is the easiest paper so must score high high marks! i think usual average is like 18/20 anyway rite?? chinese listening is so easy compared to the jlpt listening exam... at least the tape repeats the passages and you don't really need to infer from the tone much :S jap listening is like the hardest thing :S
btw nice patriotic avatar... lol can i use it too? LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 22, 2009)

and don forget the low corruption rate(but then again, that's what everyone says, so who can u believe?)

and I know what u mean, i can never get a decent score at jp, only 15/20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that was by pure luck and not to mentioned that was for jp1.

Jp2 aka advanced jp, i only managed to score 5/20 haha -_-ll  What i missed most are the good old quality of our tv drama, the recent drama from 2000 onwards, i just feel that it isn't on par, and instead of improving, it has degraded into a mess, although there are still some funny lines here and there and how cheap food was and how easy it was to find pirated games, turn a corner and what do u know, a person selling either a) Pirated games or b) adult films ~.~  

By the way, is it true that the casino once it is open, will have a 100 dollars enterance fee? 

Chinese on the other hand is a lot easier since the speakers usually speak at a more comfortable pace and with an more clearer tone 

and welcome Ferrariman to our glorified chatbox


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 22, 2009)

ECLIPSE TODAY!!
i think.
when though.

singapore is filled with stubborn people(in my class.)


----------



## Domination (Jul 22, 2009)

People were like saying how there wasn't an eclipse (it was raining!) Sad, but not that I care, the eclipse is just meh in Singapore from what I heard, not as impressive as elsewhere.

Oh and LC today was quite alright, not bad sia, can pass lar.

Tomorrow Racial Harmony Day! I don't feel like going to school, no ethnic costume got my size.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 22, 2009)

RHD's tomorrow?
don't think my school'll let us wear, last year they did but i think this year they forgot to announce.

i always tikam on LCs. 6/20 ftw!


----------



## Domination (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually no. RHD has passed (or hasn''t passed yet). Its just our schools arrangement. And I can't find an ethnic costume my size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And LOL, the LC was broadcasted over 92.4 symphonic channel. Classical music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The teachers said that the civil defence planes aren't allowed to fly today and constructions must stop too right? Cool.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 22, 2009)

does matter if there's an eclipse or not, i just reached home and i am so tired, where got energy to look at the sky?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys i saw the Eclipse yesterday.
FREAKING AWESOME!!!

Oh yeah my Bday is tomorrow. :3


----------



## xoinx (Jul 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> And LOL, the LC was broadcasted over 92.4 symphonic channel. Classical music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, meant to deter gambling addicts from lower income families from going in and spending all their family fortune in the casino. if you ask me, it only means they will go there and stay longer cos they need to make at least $100 to break even haha. but i don't really see a point in going to the casino unless you play with higher stakes; if not, just wait for the next year's CNY or if you have no morals, the next void deck wake and go play poker lor. i mean so many ppl already doing that, there's no entry cost and at least you playing with ppl you know so more fun mah! i just went macau earlier this year and thought the casinos were cool but boring; the architecture was nice, especially the Venetian (go google it, its so beautiful), but the activity was like meh, and many many many ppl smoking in an indoor airconditioned area makes it worse.

@Vidboy10: happy be-early-ed birthday!! haha on a side note, i love HK too! TVB actresses are so pretty... ??? and ???!!! :drools: too bad i can't speak canto


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> Happy be-early-ed birthday!! haha on a side note, i love HK too! TVB actresses are so pretty... ??? and ???!!! :drools: too bad i can't speak canto


I can't speak Cantonese Either!
I just use English! LOL
But my dad is forcing me to take cantonese.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 23, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> does matter if there's an eclipse or not, i just reached home and i am so tired, where got energy to look at the sky?


Nope, I suppose it doesn't. But you know, these things only happen a few hundred years and the next one is supposedly in 100+ years. So unless you're around then, you've missed your chance. Now there's one less thing to tell your grandchildren.

I missed it too.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 23, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> does matter if there's an eclipse or not, i just reached home and i am so tired, where got energy to look at the sky?
> Nope, I suppose it doesn't. But you know, these things only happen a few hundred years and the next one is supposedly in 100+ years. So unless you're around then, you've missed your chance. Now there's one less thing to tell your grandchildren.
> 
> I missed it too.
> ...


I'd assume many people don't see it that way. Probably, a lot of them are bored with their lives or desperate and don't go in to have "fun."


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

so did anyone managed to take a picture of the eclipse ?

Anyway, happy Birthday to u vidboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RHD is was pretty fun back in secondary school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 During assembly, there will just be performances by students, tamil dancing, some basic wushu being shown, a skit or 2, and the teachers will also make a performers and sing a song


----------



## xoinx (Jul 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> xoinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man, if i were you i would jump at the opportunity! for me, canto is just too confusing especially since i already know 2.5 chinese dialects, but yea, TVB dramas are my biggest motivation... one day i hope to at least be able to understand it without subs LOL

haha, RHD ftw! i was looking through my sec school RHD photos a few days ago, damn nostalgic! everyone still so cute HAHA... trust me, few years down the road you should gather a few friends at your house and look through your year books... its quite a good tea time topic haha


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 23, 2009)

my teacher said the eclipse happened in the godamned afternoon (ytd) when it was...


RAINING.


>_>
so obviously we weren't looking (i was at macdonalds so couldn't see anything)
and we missed it.
my classmate said the next (complete)one is at 2132? i think. 


my school doesn't have assembly anymore, so there's no performances or anything.
oh well!

i rather learn jap than canto or chinese or what ever >_>


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

pika, mastered chinese first, jp is a tad more confusing, but if u want, i see if i can find my old japanese notes and scan them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If u want, i can try scan the entire thing as well, all those exercise and etc


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 23, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> pika, mastered chinese first, jp is a tad more confusing, but if u want, i see if i can find my old japanese notes and scan them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right now i have chinese informal letter to do and i don't understand my notes at all. D:
i'm probably going to just spam read the scans until i remember it lulz.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh yeah btw.
I'm going in 4 days.

Alot of people are going to be jelous. :3
Including Sephi.

Also what do you guys think of my sig?


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL.... RHD was meh, only a few people in our class wore.

But I think RHD is redundant. To remind people of racial harmony, we have a special day. Meh. Racial Harmony is around us every single day, so why do we need a reminder? I think its better for the children to learn themselves.

Sometimes, the NE education we recieve sound redundant to me.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah btw.
> I'm going in 4 days.
> 
> Alot of people are going to be jelous. :3
> ...



Good luck with that


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 23, 2009)

tomorrow and saturday.. i am going for exam


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

elixir, what kind of exam? Promotion exam or driving exam ?

Anyway, break a leg


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 23, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixir, what kind of exam? Promotion exam or driving exam ?
> 
> Anyway, break a leg



ahahaha
LICENSE TO WORK


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

haha, make sure u don lost that license


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 23, 2009)

oh yeah..
fucking hard to get one
should be in the SAFE BOX


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

ya, and there isn't a datel toolkit to bait u out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nor a game shark


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 23, 2009)

inb4 eye exam
aww.

im jealous of vidboy >

but

next tuesday i have to spam people's doors with papers from the children's cancer foundation


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG, I forgot about my chinese projext, and I'm rushing it now.

F. I have no chinese in my computer. Is google translator or babel fish better.

I'm doing on favourite country.... Japan anime/manga, check. food, check. Tourists' attractions, check. What else do I need?

Maybe I should do on Singapore. Since I know it better... But not much to write on.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

tsk, pika, never tell me planet is worms game, if not i joined earlier ~.~

babel fish is better, but best is u have a few other site on standby

JP Culture?? as well

anime (O)
**culture (X)
food (O)
tourism spot (O)
History? (X)

etc( O)
Site that i recommand: 
jisho.org (decent JP to english and vice versa dictionary)
howtosayin.com (another okay okay site)
babelfish

Sites that will hinder u:

google translator


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 23, 2009)

Japan? i will say CULTURE
their unique culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in such a developed country yet they are still emphasising on their roots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats one thing you should look into

manga? anime? is also part of their culture
see how it affects the rest of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, and there isn't a datel toolkit to bait u out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a chunk of new codes for many other J games in hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still trying to digest them


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> OMG, I forgot about my chinese projext, and I'm rushing it now.
> 
> F. I have no chinese in my computer. Is google translator or babel fish better.
> 
> ...


the number of non-asian fans manga/anime attracts,
their "awesome" history
how they get people to buy their awesome anime merch
technology?(DS etc lol)
and their language? o-o


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

I have manga/anime, tourists' attraction, food and technology.

But I'm having a hard time translating now. F. The words won't come out right. Sigh.

Edit: How do I translate "er" from "er qie"? nvm. But I'm mind blocked now! Idk what to write about why I like it!


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 23, 2009)

why not post it here
so some of us could help


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 23, 2009)

yup, and i have my jp language "cheat" list to help out as well


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL, just finished. 4 pages of sloppy crap with pictures found from the net. At least I put in hours translating the shit, if it was for english it would have taken less time.

Chinese is so hard to learn. What do you guys think? Especially about the Singaporeans (like me) who bitch about how horrendous it is.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 24, 2009)

Of cos it is hard, it is always hard when u first started learning a new language especially for me, i have 1 year to be able to master basic AND advanced japanese, so u could guess just how hard it is.

Unlike u guys who have from pri 1 till sec 4 to slowly master chinese. 

If u want my truth, i said that u and pikachu are pathetic, u guys have 10++(Depending on if u guys have to repeat a year or 2) years to master chinese, and after a while, what is so hard about chinese? I am not talking about those complex chinese phrases, i am talking about just basic phrase like good morning , good bye, thank u, sorry and etc.

And plus, u are in higher chinese, this means that u are already considered good enough to be able to handle basic chinese , and that they feel that u are good enough to try and tackle the advance chinese phrase. 

and u guys are not like me, for 3 years, i didnt touch chinese at all, now my chinese is so rusty, i am having trouble reading chinese manga -_-ll even my thoughts are starting to be in english


----------



## xoinx (Jul 24, 2009)

aiya, chinese isn't that hard la, all you need to do is try to immerse yourself in the culture just like you do for japanese/english language. listen to more pop music in that language, watch more tv in that language, read more in that language and you'll find that soon you can speak better in it! once you get that down, at least you can phrase yourself, then start focusing on how to write and broaden your vocabulary. it's the same for all languages, if you can interest yourself in the language, you can't improve or learn it well!
last tip: go kbox more and sing chinese songs! haha, you'll get a sense of achievement after a while when you can read and sing out the words in time with the melody! hahahaha i get kicks doing that at least. can't do it with hiragana/katakana/kanji though, words flow toooooo fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@domination: didn't see your help post last night... but i think most Operating Systems from winxp and OSX onwards have built in chinese input software. you can go to your regional settings in control panel to set it up i think. hope this info is still of use to you...

@mrfatso: woah, that's a bit harsh, though living in singapore where chinese pop culture seems more dominant and mainstream than english, i wouldn't expect them to think so negatively of the language :S it's Chinese! It's in our blood! It's not that difficult rite??


anyway, going to go overseas now, so wont be hearing from me over the next few days. will be heading to east m'sia to visit relatives... well have fun and enjoy your weekends!!


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 24, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> listen to more pop music in that language, watch more tv in that language, read more in that language and you'll find that soon you can speak better in it!
> This.
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Chinese is not hard. It only is if you dislike it or view it negatively in the first place, which is not an excuse.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 24, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> xoinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is pretty much all the good tips that u have to read and understand


----------



## Domination (Jul 24, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> listen to more pop music in that language



I don't like pop. And I don't like chinese songs because they are mostly pop.

Actually, I think I know my problem with Chinese now.... Its because everything I do, its English, I tend to forget many words that I knew even in p6!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well Dom, that's okay because SG's main langueage is English!
I  have to take chinese too but imho I think it's really werid for a white guy like me to take Chinese.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> xoinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then how about reading chinese manga, u can find alot of them at any library.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Of cos it is hard, it is always hard when u first started learning a new language especially for me, i have 1 year to be able to master basic AND advanced japanese, so u could guess just how hard it is.
> 
> Unlike u guys who have from pri 1 till sec 4 to slowly master chinese.
> 
> ...


even though my computer's a xp it doesn't have chinese supported..
anyway its zao an zai zian xie xie and dui bu qi right?


--
NDP TOMORROW!
--
OMG MUKURO HAZ HELL RING POWAH


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 24, 2009)

I see, maybe so, then if that's the case, then how come in irc always elixir typed to u something in han yui ping yin, u don know what they are? Act noob? 

Anyway pika, u asked me play crazy planet then u so inactive one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already going to catch up to u le lor, just too bad about the whole, i have too little material thing!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I see, maybe so, then if that's the case, then how come in irc always elixir typed to u something in han yui ping yin, u don know what they are? Act noob?


without the four things on top can't really tell quickly o-o


i today from whole day out 5 to 8 ndp preview (did it air at all they said they did but i dont think so lol)by the time go home about 10 le, how play crazy planets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i kena scolded by one auntie behind me at ndp when i didn't stand to recite the pledge and sing the anthem lulz.
she said" young people these days" then after ndp finished she asked my sister(who was beside me)"why you never sing the anthem(or say the pledge) are you not singaporean?"
then i said "wah so loud cannot hear!" (i was wearing earphones and playing khr, and there was a extremely loud performance going on, so really cannot hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

im so patriotic!

also:
there was a stunt involving a motorcyclist purposely skidding and flying(? dunno) off his bike then everyone stood to check lulz

they use puppet things this year got raffles samsui woman chinese guy arabic some creepy brit lady who looked like some ghost at night.. and i forgot.

there was a glimpse of triller(MJ dancing with the zombies lol) when they were performing a 1970s(or 80s? forgot.) part o-o

got fake mm pm and president(i think those sergeant people are real, or are they?) lol wave somemore.

hmm..

right there's this big eye(which is actually the screen) who said that there's aircon by 7pm (it said this at 5 plus when it was hot)

when actually at 7 the sun already went down >_>


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Shaker Fries from McDonald's back in Singapore again!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 25, 2009)

yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its like every time at this time of the year, the shaker is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and pika, nothing much, just sian.

Now doing those asteriod battle missions, so sian :S


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Don't tell me that BS, you can well see that thye are reciting the pledge! Its so obvious!IT HAPPENED AT THE END WHEN IT FINISHED LULZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which one? now i trying reach lvl 10 >_>


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 26, 2009)

the early mission ones lor

ya, true, got a flag is enough already, i am not patriotic and there i say it!! )


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

Why couldn't they have shaker fries as a long-term menu item? Its so tasty.

And, any of you hang the flag outside your windows? I think my home doesn't have a flag, sadly


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 26, 2009)

nah, my parents will although for me, i just don care


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 28, 2009)

rather have twister fries.

I GOT A TABLET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 179 wacom bamboo fun tablet small size...
was it worth it?


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

Twister fries suck. Hell, Singapore McDonald's suck, the McDonald's and fast food chains are better at Australia (iirc). 

Btw, my School has decreased temperature taking to only once per day now and resumed after recess assembly. Next week, resuming morning assembly and decreasing temperature taking to only twice a week.

Looks like H1N1 was really nothing after all. Oh, but i have a minor flu, some sore throat.... Oh shit.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 28, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> rather have twister fries.
> 
> I GOT A TABLET!
> 
> ...



ya, A&W version is alot better, and speaking of A&W, i wonder if anyone of u guys even remember seeing them before? ~.~ Anyway, like i think i typed it somewhere as well, H1N1 is nothing, we survived SARS, so what makes u think we will lost to something that's less lethal than it?


----------



## xoinx (Jul 29, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, A&W version is alot better, and speaking of A&W, i wonder if anyone of u guys even remember seeing them before? ~.~


A&W ftw! i still remember tuesdays were colonel dog days or something haha... i think now can only find them overseas, heard that JB also got!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 29, 2009)

ya sad, all the branches in singapore closed down i think. Last time i saw even 1 branch was like 6 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i only ate the twister and drank the root beer and ate the waffle with ice cream.

till now, i still wonder, how does the burger taste like


----------



## xoinx (Jul 29, 2009)

i don't think they do burgers... only hotdogs i think... but still their fries were the best! i think the carl's junior ones taste quite similar though, now if only they were more curly haha...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 29, 2009)

A&W is kickass food, ill see if they have a A&W in Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW i DL'd Billy Talent 3 today, Freaking awesome album.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 29, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> i don't think they do burgers... only hotdogs i think... but still their fries were the best! i think the carl's junior ones taste quite similar though, now if only they were more curly haha...
> 
> ya, if it is a tad more curley, darn, the taste would be very similar to A&W
> 
> ...



haha, good luck finding A&W and tell us how awesome JP version of A&W is


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 29, 2009)

HAHA, they do have one. It's at the Yokota Air Base here in Tokyo!
But I'm going to rest on the fast foods for now. I'm starting to have nice home made food.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 29, 2009)

oO, what do u mean by home made food anyway? they let u use their kitchen to cook?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 29, 2009)

lol, mean he/people cook in the house?
i miss japan and their egg. like they steam it or something.
i saw an A&W in malaysia before....... years ago.
i like their fries..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 29, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> oO, what do u mean by home made food anyway? they let u use their kitchen to cook?


Well, yes, is that werid or something?

I had a steak with an egg with chopped up Lettus and Tomateos. ^^

Really good!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 29, 2009)

kinda, i didn't expected this answer, i was expecting something funnier, darn u!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but, wow they are so kind to lend a stranger their kitchen. 

@pika: u go to those japanese restuarant can eat that steam egg le ma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always have those when i eat Japanese food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is just that awesome


----------



## xoinx (Jul 30, 2009)

steam egg... chawanmushi is it?? haha, everytime go ala carte buffet always just whack that dish LOL! i'm trying to imagine egg with chopped up tomatoes and lettuce... first time i've heard of something like that haha... but should be nice, cos i'm a fan of veggie hehe

you should go around trying all the different fast food chains in japan. mos burger is the common one and is exported to most countries, but i remember my gf telling me about other cool franchises with nice jap fast food too! honto ni tabetai >.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

haha, my grandma do that all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Omelette with tomato and lettuce is pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya, we can find mos burger at quite a number of shopping mall as well.


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

I still don't understand the purpose of our strict National Education. I mean, wtf? Doing a freaking project on "neighbourliness"? On what you think makes a good community etc etc etc? C'mon, I'll rather do 2 of that stupid chinese project.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 31, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss A&W chili dogs. 

It's sad, I don't think anyone even remembers them. I heard from my parents that they were in Singapore way before the first McDonalds. 

I don't know if anyone else remembers, but there used to be this stall on Orchard Road if I remember correctly. You know, kind of like those Old Chang Kee ones? Called Viking Hotdogs. It was like a huge treat for me whenever I got to eat those hotdogs, they were huge. I'm pretty sure it was mostly unsuccessful, since you don't see it anywhere now.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 31, 2009)

True, i bet people like ipikachu might not remember them, seeing as how fast A&W closed down. Its a pity that that happens because they were found out to be too cheapo to replaced their cooking oil, sad.. because of one cheapo mistake, they have to say bye bye to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& HEY, u remember that store as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last time, when i was young, everytime after childcare, my dad will bring me home, and since that child care was at junction 8, so once a week, i will ask my dad to buy a viking for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was so nice, i still remember a little of the hotdog taste, yum yum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, i remember seeing viking hotdog at east coast park, i think a year ago, don know if still there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Domination said:
			
		

> I still don't understand the purpose of our strict National Education. I mean, wtf? Doing a freaking project on "neighbourliness"? On what you think makes a good community etc etc etc? C'mon, I'll rather do 2 of that stupid chinese project.



Because its a good time waster and they can justified raising school fee because "we make student understand our country better" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, ya, whats the point of NE anyway? ya ya ya, i know our ancestor and my grandparents are so poor thing, suffered during japanese rule, and ya, HDB big la,they very efficient, make our houses so fast. but that is all in the past and frankly, i feel that these people should let it go. It was fine when they taught NE when i was in primary school, but repeating the same thing with extra stuff in secondary school is just boring.


----------



## xoinx (Jul 31, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> True, i bet people like domination might not remember them, seeing as how fast A&W closed down. Its a pity that that happens because they were found out to be too cheapo to replaced their cooking oil, sad.. because of one cheapo mistake, they have to say bye bye to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a&w closed down due to hygiene reasons? i never knew that... i always thought it was due to poor business...

viking hotdogs, those sound familiar though i can't quite remember where i've seen them before...


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 31, 2009)

ya, apparently they closed down thanks to poor hygiene, then finally it was thanks to poor business


----------



## Domination (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't even have any vague memories of A&W, though my friend told me his parents used to bring him there alot and he still remembers how tasty it was. I don't remember anything, but at least they still sell their A&W root beer, its really good.



			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NE is pretty redundant since we see it everyday, being in mixed race schools and also when we get to celebrate other races/religions' festivals too. It is already integrated into us, NE is just a stupid way of adding extra periods into the timetable.

I am conscious of our great history and how special our country is, also of how good our religious harmony is. Thank you, but I don't need donkey years of redundant reminders.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2009)

NE project better than robotics competition right?!

Everyear theres this N.E.mation which people win money. :3 
project on neighbourliness? tell you what, go and disturb your neighbours!

go!

go!


today i was told i could buy an r4i at loyang point.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 31, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> & HEY, u remember that store as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chili dog + root beer = win.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 31, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Chili dog + root beer = win.


I've never had a Chili dog, what do they taste like?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 31, 2009)

A chili dog is a regular hot dog, EXCEPT there's chili con carne on the top. I dunno whether I can anyhow link all these pictures like these but here:






It's the red stuff on the top.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 31, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, my friend invited me to some reunion party with my other secondary school classmates, so when i reached there, i was too early as usual, so i went around checking out stuff and ho and behold, i saw viking hotdog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm, chili dog, i never had that before, maybe next time i saw a hotdog store, i can try it out. Oo, so i guess u are around 19 years old as well?


----------



## xoinx (Jul 31, 2009)

i don't remember the chilli dogs... but there was another one called the coney dog, that was da bomb! but maybe they are the same thing cos your pic really resembles the coney dog too... haha

@mrfatso: i think you can still get something similar from botak jones, they have the hotdogs with corned carne thing, can go try it, but the ones there feels so much more sinful than what you would have gotten from a&w.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 1, 2009)

oO, botak jones, i walked past that place once, so what about their burger, is it worth it? or just false advertisement?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 1, 2009)

not just burger, its western like steak, hotdog, fries etc, at pretty affordable prices. serving used to be HUGE, but i think they cut down cos ppl were saying they couldn't finish etc. they are damn generous with the corned carne though. you should try it sometime, i wouldn't say that its fantastic, but its a good place if you have a craving for western.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 1, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> A chili dog is a regular hot dog, EXCEPT there's chili con carne on the top. I dunno whether I can anyhow link all these pictures like these but here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you showing us diarrhea in a hot dog bun?


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay. National Day next fucking week!(yeah...too much disrespect) Holidays! And 44 years of glory and success! Long live Singapore!

And the only hotdog that I eat remotely often is Jumbo Hotdog from Golden Village cinemas when I watch movies. 

Speaking of gv, I haven't watch Harry potter yet. Shit.

Edit: Anybody like this year's theme song?



IMO, its pretty average, most of our theme songs are good at best anyways, nothing great. Always repititive. But at least this year is more guitarish, which of course, makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay rock.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 1, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Five words that probably should never be used in the same sentence..


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 1, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> not just burger, its western like steak, hotdog, fries etc, at pretty affordable prices. serving used to be HUGE, but i think they cut down cos ppl were saying they couldn't finish etc. they are damn generous with the corned carne though. you should try it sometime, i wouldn't say that its fantastic, but its a good place if you have a craving for western.



haha, that sounds like what my friend told me about carls jr, they told me the serving was huge, and just one meal will be too filling, in the end, i came and i told myself, arghh, still so hungry lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i guess i wait till christmas or when i have more money to spend(probably after september 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xoinx (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Yay. National Day next fucking week!(yeah...too much disrespect) Holidays! And 44 years of glory and success! Long live Singapore!
> 
> And the only hotdog that I eat remotely often is Jumbo Hotdog from Golden Village cinemas when I watch movies.
> 
> ...


hmmm the only national day song i like is 'home'... the rest were meh. mostly because of kit chan's vocals... jj lin's version wasn't that good either come to think of it :S harry potter was so-so... emma watson is hot though! shit, i envy my friends going to brown to study, wah lau can be classmates with her sia!

@benjaminlibl: hmmm, botak jones does have a bit of a waiting time, but nothing more than you would expect from a restaurant, so some can't accept the fact that they need to wait so long for their food when at a coffee shop. for me, i usually go there with some company, so waiting times aren't usually a bother to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmmm, actually i'm kind of curious, when did you leave singapore for china? you still sound like you are quite in touch with most things back home... haha or is it that you get to come back quite often??


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 1, 2009)

haha, speaking of NDP song, "home" was the only one that i remember, i have no recollection of the other songs, strange huh?

o and by the way: 



and by the way, anyone here still watching mr brown show? 

http://www.mrbrownshow.com/2009/07/29/the-...r-mothers-army/


----------



## xoinx (Aug 1, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, speaking of NDP song, "home" was the only one that i remember, i have no recollection of the other songs, strange huh?
> 
> o and by the way:
> 
> ...


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 1, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> @benjaminlibl: hmmm, botak jones does have a bit of a waiting time, but nothing more than you would expect from a restaurant, so some can't accept the fact that they need to wait so long for their food when at a coffee shop. for me, i usually go there with some company, so waiting times aren't usually a bother to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, most restaurants don't usually make me wait one hour before I get my food. Or is that normal?! Haha maybe I'm just spoilt.

Yeah, actually I do go back quite often. Once during CNY, once in June/July and sometimes again at the end of the year.


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, speaking of NDP song, "home" was the only one that i remember, i have no recollection of the other songs, strange huh?
> 
> o and by the way:
> 
> ...


----------



## xoinx (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 1, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> xoinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess i find that out in a year or 2 time


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 1, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky la you. If my parents brought me out to a restaurant they wouldn't want me playing my DS but talk to them instead.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 1, 2009)

people integrate other race's language to make themselves look more... pro or something. (for my brother's case.)

this year's theme song's like erm.. i dunno. more modern but news say old folk (and teh people who rather have more singaporean-like songs)don't like it?
oh well.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 1, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> what to do? I am in game programming course...
> 
> I can count the number of females in there just using my hands, around 7 of them and all taken. If not, not pretty at all.
> 
> Elsewhere, i have no idea, these few days has been a tad busy for me, even if i do go to school during my holiday, it would be to do project stuff, 9 to 6 in one boring room


Aww, how about your dating service? You should take advantage of that.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 2, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talking about dating service... its really funny how the government is trying real hard to try to boost our birth rates. they started an agency called sdu to try to provide free match making services for desperate people whole worry that they are not up to finding one themselves... but then they realised that that's not enough, cos they respondents were mainly in the early 30s and they had to target younger people if they wanted to be more effective, since as you get older, your fertility gets affected etc.

so now, they try to target students who are about to enter university, by sponsoring orientation camps! its funny how they actually force camp organizers to include speed dating segments for guys to meets gals and hook up etc. and the best part is, they actually adjust the sponsorship amount based on how good the response for the speed dating segments are! and they don't stop there... if you belong in the civil service and are in the late 20s and still single, you usually get spammed by matchmaking emails. its almost like they keep hounding you till you finally decide to get married and have children.... its may be an effective strategy, but only because ppl want to get sdu off their backs!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 2, 2009)

lol, that might be a pretty good strategy, nag them till they get married, of cos, once they stop doing that, its back to divorce. Hmm, could this be the reason why divorce rate in singapore is pretty high as well?



			
				Cablephish said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there isn't any decent looking females in there haha


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

Our government is effecient in all areas but that. Pushing people doesn't always work. And our birthrate is still as low as always. I'm saddened to see that despite baby incentives and etc, our government put in so much effort and money, people still refuse to have children.  Whats the use of so much money, so much GDP  andso much investments if we don't have any successors?

And i bet birthrate will drop instead of rise anyways. Singaporeans are too busy with work thats why. We have no time whatsoever. Our cost of living is too high, a single working parent may not be enough, for the average worker. And Singapore is changing too fast, our currency is always rising, our food and etc all rise in price. Its all about $$$$ go up up up. Who will have time to care about children? We can't blame the government, neither can the government blame us. 

Btw, my sec 1/2 history teacher is leaving for Germany this wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to send her a farewell message but don't know what to write.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 2, 2009)

just write see ya again soon lor, why think so complex?


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

I think she is leaving for good cos her husband is german. Sad.....

I hope she comes back to Singapore. We are such a nice country.

Oh yeah and. I was reading about Temasek Holdings and what happened to that goodyear guy? He decided not to take over as CEO? Shocking.... Temasek is such a rich and big company with investments all over the world.... What happened?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 2, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I think she is leaving for good cos her husband is german. Sad.....
> 
> I hope she comes back to Singapore. We are such a nice country.
> 
> Oh yeah and. I was reading about Temasek Holdings and what happened to that goodyear guy? He decided not to take over as CEO? Shocking.... Temasek *WAS* such a rich and big company with investments all over the world.... What happened?


fixed... though they are still rich, but i think their net worth dropped like 30% or something over the past year.

i think you should go dig up the temasek holdings news from end of last year if you want a better idea... in short, they made many bad investment decisions, esp. the bank of america one which was very controversial, and decided to cut loss when the markets were at the bottom, i.e. they made huge huge huge losses. if temasek holdings is a fully private company, that wouldn't be a problem, but the issue is that they are actually supposed to be managing the our national income/surpluses etc, which means their bad decisions lost a lot of taxpayers' money >

as for the goodyear thing, it's probably because he just couldn't adapt well to the culture of working in a state-linked company. previously he was always managing fully private companies, so he probably expected more autonomy than was given. so in the mean time, the Lee family is in control of temasek holdings again... Ho Ching who stepped down is resuming as CEO for the time being until another candidate can be found.

honestly, if you ask me, the whole goodyear issue may be just an attempt to focus public attention away from the losses incurred and instead at the appointment of a new CEO. but that's just me...


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

I know, obviously in a share plunge, something like Temasek holdings will get affected bad. But it was extremely rich. So its not much poorer, just less rich.

Ho Ching is a good CEO.... she made little slip-ups. And thats what made TH so strong during the economic peak.

As for the Lee family, can't comment about that....


----------



## xoinx (Aug 4, 2009)

shit, i'm down with fever and flu-like symptoms... hope its not h1n1 :S went to see a doctor and she told me to stay at home until next week... sigh... was supposed to go for the actual ndp cos my gf got tickets, now not even sure if can attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, tamiflu is fucking expensive... my consultation was $108, most expensive visit to a clinic ever!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 4, 2009)

ai ya, just do what i do, drink lots of water and eat alot of oranges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and go on with life as per normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but haha, quite a number of my classmates also fall sick :S


----------



## xoinx (Aug 4, 2009)

i also want... but my mom gave me a lecture on civic mindedness LOL! aiya, see how lor... friday sat and sun i got a lot of activities and dun want to miss them leh...


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 4, 2009)

haha, lucky my parents haven noticed that i am sick yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they probably figure that it is probably my old runny nose acting up, so


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 6, 2009)

ooo i found this!

LOL! Speaking of sick, i'm sick too. Fever, flu, got an MC!


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 6, 2009)

DOLwm said:
			
		

> ooo i found this!
> 
> LOL! Speaking of sick, i'm sick too. Fever, flu, got an MC!


Somehow the way you say it makes it seem like you're happy about that..


----------



## InsertBadPunHere (Aug 6, 2009)

O.O this is an SG chatroom? yay!


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

This a place for S'poreans to spam chit chat. Were you the guy I told to come here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And N'Day in a few days!!

My fave (and only one I like) NDP song!


I love Singapore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Happeepill show My teacher showed us this some days ago.... /i think only episode 2 is funny though... LOL chope

Edit2:
And this....


SS teacher showed it.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 6, 2009)

DOLwm said:
			
		

> ooo i found this!
> 
> LOL! Speaking of sick, i'm sick too. Fever, flu, got an MC!
> 
> ...



yup, it used to be at a thread that me and domination off-thread, but then we feel that it would be a better move to make a topic elsewhere and short story shorter, there we are, 42 pages later and wow, thank you for gracing your first post in this thread


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 6, 2009)

That's cool. NDS FTW!

And yes, i'm actually glad i've got an MC. I need all the time i can get in this busy life.
Hmm


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 6, 2009)

lol the happeeepill one! saw the ns song on youtube, didn't know that there were those 2 other cartoons!
lol the tissue episode.


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lol the happeeepill one! saw the ns song on youtube, didn't know that there were those 2 other cartoons!
> lol the tissue episode.



chope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its actually a cool show. It reflects a lot on S'Poreans' shortcomings. 

Though making it into an EXAGGERATED joke. But its entertainment!


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 6, 2009)

plus the Sg accent is lulzworthy. 
the first one covered the economic crisis? i think i fi9nally get it!


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

S'poreans are suaku.... so I think the vids are actually useful.

Though I did know about the terms "subprime crisis" and "securities" since my family suscribes to TIME magazine.... though I don't know all those stuff about the securities.

Tomorrow is half day! Rejoice!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 6, 2009)

ya ya, u guys got half day, good for u, basket tomorrow again lesson from 11am to 6++pm, sian arghhh


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 7, 2009)

11-6pm? Woah.
I've got holiday, which is really awesome.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 7, 2009)

my school made us sing three songs, strand up for singapore, count on me and we will get there.
>_>
then they gave us free food which was mcchicken sandwich and packet yeos drinks which tasted bleh.
then my sore throat developed into a fever and i went to bash my friend with cake and flour.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 7, 2009)

since ur fever is 38.5 le, go sleep and rest more lor, health more important than school


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> health more important than school



Yep.

Today, we had.....

Temperature taking.... lol we started off the day like that

Then went to our multi-purpose hall... started the programme

Had the meh parade. Then screened some lame vids, like this year's theme song, a cool song hta I never heard before, and a video on dunno what singapore stuff by 2 completely random sec 3 girls (none of them chio too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).... Had the recollection of the past that we see every freaking year, nothing changed at all.

Then our perfomance groups showcased their talent! Our festive drum group, awesome, and so shuai too! Band was cool. Then Chinese Ochestra was FUCKING AMAZING, they were like so skilled; no wonder Gold with Honours. Chinese dance, lol they wore revealing costumes and were like dancing so elegantly, and then we were desiaoing a friend and said how he was horny and drooling. Then I missed most of the performance! No eye-candy for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then had what, CCHY don't forget the lyrics. Fail segment. Was a stupid sing along on "?" and Chan Mali Chan, just saboing some students and teachers to go fill in the lyrics. 

Then dismissed early, not even 10:30 yet, which was the original expected dismissal time.

Oh man, its becoming like a blog post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like National Day this year. Hope NDP can be cool too. 2 more days!!!!


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 7, 2009)

lol, i'm working on National Day.
Can't miss 2x pay.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 7, 2009)

crap, NDP is on sunday?? hmm, is library open on that day?


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 7, 2009)

No idea. How can you not know that NDP is on MONDAY!


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

DOLwm said:
			
		

> No idea. How can you not know that NDP is on MONDAY!



Hm? I thought parade was on Sunday, then Monday is public oliday was on Monday.

Btw, Singtel sent me a message:

"Calling all Singaporeans to recite the Singapore pledge in one voice this National Day at 8:22PM, 9 August! Proudly brought to you by NDP 09 & Singtel"

LOLWUT.


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 8, 2009)

I mean the parade is ON sunday. lol

Just enjoy the holidays! 1 More day.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you for reminding me to change my title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When is the National Day rally? I want to listen to it for once.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

DOLwm said:
			
		

> No idea. How can you not know that NDP is on MONDAY!
> 
> its really simple really, i tuned out anything related to NDP, blast music when the NDP music is on and crawl under my bed and say, ndp isnt on sunday, it is on monday, please let it be on monday then i can skip school and say, fk u shader assignment
> 
> ...



not sure, but the lame ass message for 2009 is channel 5


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't get that SMS though.
And i'm from Singtel.

anyway, if all of Singapore really say the pledge at the same time...

WOW!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

haha, as if that will ever happened, i bet on sunday when i go meet with friends, later at 8.22, no1 will even stop, we just carry on with our lives


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, as if that will ever happened, i bet on sunday when i go meet with friends, later at 8.22, no1 will even stop, we just carry on with our lives


lol, that is so true man.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

haha, i also got the message about half an hour ago, i don't really think anyone will suddenly drop what ever they're doing and suddenly tune in to the tv and say/sing.
except for maple tards who will suddenly spam the damn pledge, since they always do it for new year and whatnot

the doctor said i could go back to school on tuesday!


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

I am going to post both the pledge and the national anthem on temp tomorrow!

And watch the parade online instead of the TV!

Edit: Just realised Chen Wei Lian is going to have a new album tomorrow, doing a cover of "what do you see". wtf. I don't like him, and I don't like the song either. Its not a good N'Day this year.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

who's chen wei lian?
"what do you see" was playing on the bus on the way home yesterday, i think its too.. sleepy.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

chen wei lian is that blind guy who won that (i think is our own version of that singapore idol in chinese) competition.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> chen wei lian is that blind guy who won that (i think is our own version of that singapore idol in chinese) competition.


..
OHHHH
The superstar thing? i forgot. i went to one of the final show thing? dunno. 
i'm lol'ing at the DA thread thing. :lmao:


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

Whats DA thread?

And I think SIngapore talent searches are menaingless and have no standards. And the winners aren't even popular or any shit. Its just one minute of fame. I'll rather be indie then advance my career abroad.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

true dat 
don't get what singapore wants to do o-o
there's even a ED page on her.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

just becareful if u have any knowledge of japanese language, place them here, we protect them for u, arghh, i feel stupider after reading her journel... brain hurts... too mcuh stupidity, arghh, its affecting my spelling. NOooooooooooooooooooooooooo

and by the way, look at what i found in my email:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dear Thomson Division residents,
> 
> Thomson Youth Executive Committee (YEC) will be holding our Biennial General Meeting (BGM) to elect the new term of committee members. This event will be followed up with a movie at Filmgarde, Iluma, Bugis. Being youth residents (Age 15 - 35) at Thomson Division, you are invited to join us for this event. Each movie ticket only cost $4.00. If you are interested, please confirm your attendance and make your booking of movie tickets via email to me latest by 10 Aug 09 (Mon). Please note that tickets are while stock last and you will be informed upon successful booking of movie ticket. The following are the details of the event:
> 
> ...



haha, 5 bucks for G.I. Joe movie


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> just becareful if u have any knowledge of japanese language, place them here, we protect them for u, arghh, i feel stupider after reading her journel... brain hurts... too mcuh stupidity, arghh, its affecting my spelling. NOooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> and by the way, look at what i found in my email:
> 
> ...


thomson division? whazzat?
lol, discount?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

ai ya, just think of them as discount for cc residents. and don ask me, i also don know what this thomson divsion is.

and ya, i guess so, since movie usually cost around 8.50 i think on weekend


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

wow nice, free discount, you watched already? otherwise take the offer lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just finished reading the furryfanshitcomicthing lol'd all the way through.


----------



## Orc (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.singaporetgcc.com/coscon.html
GBAtemp SG meetup?


Also:


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 8, 2009)

Gi.Joe looks nice.
Also UP 3D.

Anyone going to watch? lol


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

want to but

*looks at his wallet* sign ... 



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> wow nice, free discount, you watched already? otherwise take the offer lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, nah, i don like to watch movie with uncle and aunties and haha, that person journel is funny, too bad about my brain becoming stupider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Orc: Sure, why not? i'll probably have nothing to do on sat/sunday anyway.  Just don ask me on the 22nd/23rd of August, since there is a library used book sale, and i be at expo having a look and trying to find any gems


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

orc!


			
				Orc said:
			
		

> http://www.singaporetgcc.com/coscon.html
> GBAtemp SG meetup?


fail naruto vs sasuke 

probably won't be able to go anyway...
>_>.....
hm...
?_?
HOLY SHAT SINGAPOREAN COSPLAYS


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

Meeting up in RL? Singaporean parents will never approve.

And I don't really see the point in cosplaying. Plus I am very antisocial( especially towards girls, especially chio ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , I think nobody here will be able to get along with me in RL anyways too since my humor sucks.

And I think a meetup for our site should be more like some gaming festival?


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 8, 2009)

O.O 
Why anti social! 'Chio' girls are the reason why we should socialize!
Ok, that makes me sound very ...

lol


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

what? Sounds normal what? chio girl must socialize then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> orc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least u are not the lamp post, if i meet in real life, i probably silent till u guys don even know i am there. Same here, for some reason, i just can't find the courage to chat with chio gals face to face, most of the time, its just "hi" and then dart away, but chat online, i feel more confident(probably has something to do with this whole concept of anonymous. 

the point in cosplaying is to give people with si bei low self esteem some hope in life, some hope that they might mattered. (at least that's my guess or maybe they nothing better to do, then to scare other people??)


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

Cos I have low self-esteem. Plus I am fat, not funny, don't look good, emo, extremely quiet duing class, totally uncool and actually eceentric.

But I do find boys much more friendly though~ 

Tomorrow I am going to post the pledge a 8:22 PM. Someone post before then so I don't double post!


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 8, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Same here, for some reason, i just can't find the courage to chat with chio guys face to face



Chat with Chio guys? What is wrong with you?

In any case, HAPPY NATIONAL DAY!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

crap, typo, anyway fixed.

@domination:





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cos I have low self-esteem. Plus I am fat, not funny, don't look good, emo, extremely quiet duing class, totally uncool and actually eceentric.


 when i read this, abit sound like me haha, only differences would be the emo part and just off topic: is your real name by any chance abel? Cos u sound like my friend lor


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

Does he by any chance, go to CHung Cheng High School (Yishun) sec 3? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Obviously, I am not him.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

don know, never bothered to ask him


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Cos I have low self-esteem. Plus I am fat, not funny, don't look good, emo, extremely quiet duing class, totally uncool and actually eceentric.


If you think that way, you're setting yourself up for failure man. Focus on the good and do something with it.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

true, what's wrong with being eccentric anyway? It's fun to be different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and at least it leaves an impact on people, like my classmates they known me as the dude who combined double cheeseburger with macchicken/ macspicy with fries as filling guy and they know me as the guy who combined sprite&coke&root beer & chocolate ice cream dude.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

What is everyone going to do today? Celebrating? At the parade? Sleeping? Doing other stuff?

I am going to watch the parade online and stay on the Temp all day.

And: The "eccentric" is as in what we call "guai lan" (dunno if its hokkien)

Oh and theres Singapore idol today! Anyone gonna watch for the lulz?

And I wan to learn Rom hacking... but I don't seem to understand the hexdecimal stuff


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

why don't we all post the pledge at 8:22 pm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> true, what's wrong with being eccentric anyway? It's fun to be different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i'm known as the person who eats creamer at macdonalds(as in, tear the packet open and om nom nom)
and the calm (>_>) person


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> why don't we all post the pledge at 8:22 pm?



I already said I am posting both it and the National Anthem at 8:22PM! Don't try to steal my idea!

Someone post before 8:22PM if I am the last poster so I don't double post pls, kthnxbai


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

don want le, and crap, i just remember that i need to hand in my mocap assignment 2 on wednesday and worse news is that i suddenly forgotten how to do any of them... f___________________ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i am off to google some tutorials and pray to god that i remember them in time, shaders got 2 pro handle, so i don care


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

then just edit your post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just noticed my parents are watching ndp lol >_>

edit: they're singing teh anthem D:

edit:
WE TH-

forget it.

GMs on maple are actually encourgaing people to say it >_>


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

*Solemn Silence*

We, the citizens of Singapore
pledge ourselves as one united people,
regardless of race, language or religion,
to build a democratic society,
based on justice and equality,
so as to achieve happiness, prosperity and
progress for our nation.



*SALUTE*

I love Singapore! I hope we will continue to grow and prosper! May there be a 45th birthday and 46th, and 47th, and all the way till armageddon.

*End Solemn Silence*

OK, I am done with my patriotism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL PM Lee was talking abut training at the Padang in 1960s during the parafe, lol.

And I just realised how awesome Electrico and "What Do You See" are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: As soon as the TV was broadcasting it! Yay! Though the temp's clock is off a lil bit.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

what do you see?
i see nothing!
:3

the song's not bad


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

haha, u missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





is at 8.22pm and also 

 instead of this year song.

Anyway, i done my part for singapore by listening to this 20 times in a row :| and listening to the pledge mentioned 3 times and heard the national anthem once more


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

I kinda like Electrico a little bit now!



Yay Singapore! LONG LIVE SINGAPORE!

OK. Time for an avatar change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: 


			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, u missed



Talking to me? Its actually the temp's clock that is off, I posted it as soon as the first line of the pledge flashed on the large display.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, u missed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't know there was a parody of this song already! o_o
hilarous.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

lol, i posted this a few pages back and u never noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Electrico ?? who are they??

edit: nvm, those guys who wrote this year song and haha, noob tempy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make u post at wrong time haha



well, back to keyframing aka spam the fk out of my mocap assignment


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL. Singapore Idol. Thers this guy who said his idol is Slash but he was imitating Bon Jovi. And sang "Wanted Dead or Alive" totally trying to imitate Jon's style, I think he could be better off better indie. Hard Rock won't work in Singapore, I think. Hope he wins. Cos he will most likely be the only contestant I can bear lsitening to. But there was this guy cosplaying as Krauser from Detroit Metal City. What he sang was completely irrelevant.

Singapore Idol sucks really. I think listening to indie bands live on youtube is much better. They just like to show the people who suck for the lulz. Fail. Our contestants aren't even up to notch like America Idol. Winning is just one minute of fame. I don't even know why those mediocre singers go audition for. I mean, I know I suck at singing so I will never join Singapore Idol nor did I ever join ??Superstar.

I hate Singapore's tv broadcast, we don't have anything nice. Singapore sucks. Idol sucks

Off to listen to Ozzy Osbourne on Youtbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: And that Slash imitation said he likes Steven Tyler too! So I support him!

Edit2: Oopsy, Singapore doesn't suck of course. Our media sucks.


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 9, 2009)

Singapore doesn't suck. It's so nice and pretty and small.

LOL!

Watching Singapore IDOL at the starting weeks is the best, cause we can get to see the people goofing around.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

haha so true, best is to watch these auditions in the early week, there will always be that one comical fellow to make u laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then after that, is back to boring generic good looking people, u know its true, and since when did u see any fat and fugly famous singer anyway?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

don't you people know?! singapore idol is only for teh lulzys!




---
its so boring.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha so true, best is to watch these auditions in the early week, there will always be that one comical fellow to make u laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in Singapore. Except Ou De Yang.

Though overseas: Paul Potts, Meatloaf etc.

And I don't think Singapore Idol is funny. Those people are just attention seekers who are like that shameless Steven Lim. Some of them actually look like they can sing, but don't bother to brush up on their vocal skills.

Though I still wnat that Hard Rock guy to win. Singapore needs to know more Hard Rock goodness! (Maybe so next time I can be a Hard Rock artist in Singapore)


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not in Singapore. Except Ou De Yang.


LOL




when he revealed(did he?) his face a lot of people were shocked lmao


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, the losuy chinese news paper was writing up all about it. Our Chinese newspaper is just like tabloid magazines too, they suck.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wasn't there, but i am still buying his albums, currently just don know where to buy his newest one :  ?? EP

anyone know, mind posting the details, then i fly there(not literally of cos, not that rich) cos for me, i don care about your face, your face can look worse than willam hung for all i care, but if your voice is awesome, u can count on me to buy one of your album


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 9, 2009)

So true mrfatso, so true.

And just a question, wasn't this thread created in the EoF? Or is it just me?


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea , after all, they don't call it ' Singing ' for nothing.

If people only judge by looks instead of talent, then might as well call it another thing.

But for things like American 'IDOL', Singapore 'IDOL', i think the word IDOL kinda means that well, the public has got to like you and, most people think looks matter.


----------



## antonkan (Aug 10, 2009)

Since this topic become so popular, then I guess it has to be a sticky topic.

Please pin this topic!!

(Sorry for my off-topic post)


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> So true mrfatso, so true.
> 
> And just a question, wasn't this thread created in the EoF? Or is it just me?



No.... the idea for this thread was created in _Antonkan's_ stupid cheat compilation turned New Frontier Thread topic

And of course, I... agree partially, because those who listen to Rock and Punk care about the background music too so I don't care if he looks good ore bad, the guitar must be good, or the vocals must be full of emotions. Bon Jovi is handsome and his abnd plays well too! Hail Bon Jovi! (luckily Hadrian doesn't come here, he said Bon Jovi sucks)

I still think the Superstar, Superband and Singapore Idol are waste of time. Mediacorp only cares to use you as entertainment and a medium of money when people vote for you. They don't really give a hoot what happens after you signed a contract.

Edit: Antonkan, don't ay pls sticky to every popular topic. This topic is posted mostly by Singaporeans if you notice.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 10, 2009)

ya, i have already forgotten who those winners are, i only remember the malay(but that's for a totally different reason). and well, IDOL = someone who's face u musnt puke at after looking at it, its the general public mental image, in their mind, u must sing good and look nice, so if your face looks like crap or not handsome at all, u will not last long. Just look at ocean ou, before when he hide his face behind a cartoon, his album was selling pretty well, but after he show his face, bam, sales started to drip. i guess that could be the reason why in his recent albums, he is still using his cartoon character.

so true, a sticky singaporean topic, probably in other people eyes, this turn translated into rudeness, they might think hey, just because this is 40 pages of chat, this can be a sticky, this isn't fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> So true mrfatso, so true.
> 
> And just a question, wasn't this thread created in the EoF? Or is it just me?



nope, this is a sidetrack of the old "unofficial cheat compilation thread" made by antonkan, this thread was mainly created since after a while, only me and domination was chatting,so we kinda just say, let's just shift this part to another thread, so someone else can carry on.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> No.... the idea for this thread was created in _Antonkan's_ stupid cheat compilation turned New Frontier Thread topic
> 
> And of course, I... agree partially, because those who listen to Rock and Punk care about the background music too so I don't care if he looks good ore bad, the guitar must be good, or the vocals must be full of emotions. Bon Jovi is handsome and his abnd plays well too! Hail Bon Jovi! (luckily Hadrian doesn't come here, he said Bon Jovi sucks)
> 
> ...


Yup, spot on. People, for some unknown reason, love watching these shows. Producing more of these shows = greater viewership, which means more profits from Mediacorp and the like.


----------



## antonkan (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Edit: Antonkan, don't ay pls sticky to every popular topic. This topic is posted mostly by Singaporeans if you notice.



Meh, I want this topic to become a sticky topic, so that Singaporeans will always see the first page.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 10, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somehow when you brought this up... i thought of TT Durai and Ming Yi... lol! telephone voting on tv shows FTW!!!!!!

anyway, i was at the parade live yesterday (since i got tickets from my gf) and i've to say, when seen live, the show was only meh :S i'm not sure if it was better from home, but at least you have more of a clue of what's going on since there is the commentary. and the goody bag didn't have much goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hai, economic crisis sia!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> somehow when you brought this up... i thought of TT Durai and Ming Yi... lol! telephone voting on tv shows FTW!!!!!!
> 
> anyway, i was at the parade live yesterday (since i got tickets from my gf) and i've to say, when seen live, the show was only meh :S i'm not sure if it was better from home, but at least you have more of a clue of what's going on since there is the commentary. and the goody bag didn't have much goodies
> 
> ...



Durai and Ming Yi were.... unfortunate cases. Durai was at the helm of NKF, that was a bad blow to charity shows. He used all the ill gains for crap like golden toilet? Fuck him. Ming Yi was more sad. He always looked like a great spiritual leader to me when I was young. Now this case comes up.... 

There should actually be a watchdog agency watching over these organizations if they want to prevent this.

And i tot you were too sick to go? Any pics?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 10, 2009)

haha i was well by last night la, almost a week already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will upload my pics onto facebook soon... maybe will give you guys a link when i get that done haha. but the coolest part was like after the parade, cos they closed many roads for pedestrians to walk along, so everyone was taking photos in the middle of the road, sitting down etc. quite cool LOL

edit: i dont think there are any watchdog agencies as in belonging to the government... but there is a commissioner of charities or something which overlooks everything and is supposed to point out any irregularities in accounts. and they have to be audited by iras (inland revenue authority of singapore) too i think


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 10, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Since this topic become so popular, then I guess it has to be a sticky topic.
> 
> Please pin this topic!!
> 
> ...


Not just Mediacorp. Every show like these. American Idol, and more.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL, I don't have facebook yet. But do you have pics of the PAP people?

And the comissioner of charities is what actually made the Ming Yi case come to light right? But I would think it is bettter if the agencies or comissioned personnel actually get access to what they are doing, their plans, their estimate budget etc. The shows were actually affected prety badly by the case and less people actually donated to the charity shows. And normally Singaporeans don't donate except during those shows.

Edit: @benjamin, Not really, since they will sell very well, so the channels don't need to care. And overseas, the record labels are actually the ones that actually care more since they have lots of fans, they want the artistes to finish allt he albums the company is entitled to. Singapore? Both sides don't care.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 10, 2009)

They sell very well? You think so? Maybe it would be true for Kelly Clarkson.

Anyways. They promise a record album, and they deliver. If they said something like "Win Singapore Idol, get a record deal, and soar to worldwide fame" then I would be against what they're doing. But they don't. 

Like you said, they sell very well overseas, so channels don't need to care. By the same reasoning, if they(the participants who enter the competitions) don't sell well, why should record companies care about them and invest more money? This is a business, and the sole reason for a business to operate is to make money, not to care for the well-being of their singers. Singers have agents for that.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Carrie Underwood, Clay Aiken, Kelly Clarkson, David Cook and Daughtry all sold very well. They have at least a million album sales. They may have 100 millions in population, but millions is already a big number, as big as old time stars like Aerosmith Their album sales makes our idols' sales pale in comparison. We have like 4 Million (forgot how many) population but only how many buys Superband or Superstar records? Not even in 100 thousands.

And hell lets not compare to them. I think even local stars like JJ Lin and Ou De Yang who are not from talent shows sell as well or better than them.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 10, 2009)

i personally feel that idol competition winners dont last quite very long... its just the novelty factor and familiarity effect of seeing them on tv once a week and when it wears off, they lose their popularity real quick. and i feel they usually end up in the shadows of existing artistes since they rose to fame doing covers of other people's songs. at the end of the day, once idol coverage stops, they just get forgotten real quick... its a sad life for them...

the thing is that idol competitions usually focus on just vocals but the fact is nowadays, it is the complete entertainment package that counts... that's why ppl like justin timberlake, usher, rain or MJ stand out more since they are a like all in 1.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> the thing is that idol competitions usually focus on just vocals but the fact is nowadays, it is the complete entertainment package that counts... that's why ppl like justin timberlake, usher, rain or MJ stand out more since they are a like all in 1.



I don't like a single one of them, maybe a little MJ.

Old timers can be entertaining too you knwo?

Like Steven Tyler!


Or Angus Young from AC/DC (actually, should be ESPECIALLY)


though steven was too lively.....


----------



## xoinx (Aug 10, 2009)

i personally think that rock bands are more entertaining than individuals, but i just thought that we were discussing along those lines lol!

rock bands are so much cooler and lively, i'm not a fan of visual rock but i still think its quite fun just watching them get high on stage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: ouch that fall must hurt... but who cares when you are so rich and have a freaking HOT daughter LOL


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

But the poor fans are going to miss many shows.

In Singapore, I don't think they care even if a scheduled idol contestant doesn't appear on the show to sing.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Carrie Underwood, Clay Aiken, Kelly Clarkson, David Cook and Daughtry all sold very well. They have at least a million album sales. They may have 100 millions in population, but millions is already a big number, as big as old time stars like Aerosmith Their album sales makes our idols' sales pale in comparison. We have like 4 Million (forgot how many) population but only how many buys Superband or Superstar records? Not even in 100 thousands.
> 
> And hell lets not compare to them. I think even local stars like *JJ Lin* and *Ou De Yang *who are not from talent shows sell as well or better than them.



totally agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and off topic: anyone know what happen to the china dolls? Last time got their commerical so fun to watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and speakin of which, what happen to that girl who sang "?????"??


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

???? I think she went out of fame and haven't seen her much. I haven't really been following up on C-Pop biz scene since I am more busy listening to English Rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ???(dunno how to write) just released his album yesterday right? I doubt it would sell even though we are having holidays. That is just how sad the contest winners are.


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 10, 2009)

lol, Who knows?

Maybe this season, there will be 'SOMEONE' special.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 10, 2009)

lol, special in what way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Domination said:
			
		

> ???? I think she went out of fame and haven't seen her much. I haven't really been following up on C-Pop biz scene since I am more busy listening to English Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



last time i saw her was she was singing a song for one channel 8 drama then i guess maybe its because she is a one trick pony, see her ablum, 13 of the same song, only remixed nia, i already shake head


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

DOLwm said:
			
		

> lol, Who knows?
> 
> Maybe this season, there will be 'SOMEONE' special.



What? Steven Lim ver. 2? I fyou don't know him, I guess you can google bah.....

And there was someone special yesterday! Krauser! LOLOL Taht was funny. But stupid

I still liek that Slash imitation more cos Singapore needs to know Hard Rock more than the staple Alternative and Pop crap.(not much Alternative, more Pop crap)


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 10, 2009)

More like William Hung SG.

But well. Is it on tonight as well?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> that girl who sang "?????"??


the.. horror.... dOAOb

my friends claim that they watch A/S I for teh lulzys.
someone tell me when there's something good? o-o


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 12, 2009)

i guess comedy is good for our health, after all laughter is the best medicine, so maybe i didn't laugh enough cos sian, sick again haha


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Comedy? Some Singaporeans are totally shameless. Wtf, that Krauser guy, his cool and all. But C'mon he was dressed like that but he sang a pop song isntead of a death metal song? Fail. Then theres that Steven Lim. What is he? Some kind of male exotic dancer? Always taking off his shirt.

Sometimes, the BHB-ness of Singaporeans really shock me.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 12, 2009)

that's why we must laugh at our fellow singaporeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 something like haha, lolz, that noob sucks hahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *grab popcorn* *choke at popcorn stuck at throat* haha *cough* these people are pathetic *haha*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 14, 2009)

How was National day?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

It was nice? We were discussing it a few pages back.

The parade was meh like always. The theme song made me liek our local indie band Electrico. We were supposed to take the pledge in unision at 8:22AM Singapore time. Etc. Etc.

And lastly.... We got holidays!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2009)

good for u, sian, i still have to go back school chiong ray tracing (hope don really have to literally camp at school to finish this :|) , and o by the way,

Darn u multi-core programming, i hate u ps3!! Esp u Linux!! arghhh


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> It was nice? We were discussing it a few pages back.
> 
> The parade was meh like always. The theme song made me liek our local indie band Electrico. We were supposed to take the pledge in unision at 8:22AM Singapore time. Etc. Etc.
> 
> And lastly.... We got holidays!


You do realize that HK and SG go by that same tome right?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 15, 2009)

just saw this on youtube

hmm not sure what you guys think, but nationalist feelings aside, i kind of feel that they exaggerate quite a bit. i mean no doubt singaporeans, esp heartlanders, do not have the best pronunciations, but i seriously think that they are deforming the words far beyond what is heard in singapore. maybe the fact that they added in their own taiwanese accent to our singlish makes it sound like crap!

maybe the only 2 i agree with are their pronunciation of "tissue paper" and "pregnant"... the latter being said quite close to what is commonly heard in singapore... but other than the fact that the "g" sound is not so obviously pronounced, it sounds perfectly understandable to me. haha, maybe i'm just too used to hearing such stuff.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

They must have never heard themselves say English. Alot of their celebs pronounce english as badly as my mum, only those who actually have any better Englih education can even pronounce it as good as my ceven my classmates. Fuck them. They have no shame. 

One thing I hate about Taiwan biz is that aside from their humor, some of them exaggerate too much. And sometimes, Singaporean stars like Kelly Poon actually din't help in preserving our image, since they are also the "typical Singaporeans".


----------



## xoinx (Aug 15, 2009)

but its sad how we have only few singaporeans out there who are eloquent and fluent in both english and mandarin... i mean, you have the "kantang" singaporean who can speak very well in english, and get made fun of by the chinese speaking community for not being in touch with our chinese roots, and we have the chinese educated ones who speak mandarin very well, and get criticized for being poor in english despite coming from singapore.

then again, compared to the people from other countries in the region, our people are more fluent in both languages combined than others... so why are we still getting judged like that. maybe ppl are just jealous LOL!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> just saw this on youtube


Hurry AHHHHH!!
Lmao, that girl in the red shirt is a cutie. Haha


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

And I forgot one more point. We Singaproe is a cosmopolitan country and we welcome foreign workers. Couldn't it had slipped their minds that the person was actually really from phillipines or thailand and have the pronounciation. That said, they don't really all speak with those accents. 

And what about the age of the person? Some that are older don't get to learn English. And some Malays, Indians and Chiense actually have been taught to learn their mother tongue at a younger age, and may have problems with some pronounciations. Some of the Taiwanese celebs may seem to be able to have "perfect prononciation", but they can't even finish a single fucking sentence.

And of course accents. Americans, Australians and British have different accents, jsut to name a few. So we are supposed to be copycats like those "perfect english" taiwanese? No, we speak it our own way. We can try speaking like Americans and all if we want. But no. Personally I try speaking with "perfect pronounciation" but I find speaking mroe naturally more comfortable. 

Thats why, other than humor, I hate a lot of Taiwanese biz stuff.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2009)

guess a lot of them have never heard of the word "accent" and the thing is, while i was there on vacation, while i was sightseeing, i overheard a few of them talking in english, and well, the pronouciation didn't sound correct to me, but u don see me complaining now do u? Its cos of their accent ..

But still, i like to watch taiwan show(only those introducing food show like "漂食大三__" and that's it), i still have those fearful mental images of watching those 100++ episodes taiwanese drama :|


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 15, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> but its sad how we have only few singaporeans out there who are eloquent and fluent in both english and mandarin... i mean, you have the "kantang" singaporean who can speak very well in english, and get made fun of by the chinese speaking community for not being in touch with our chinese roots, and we have the chinese educated ones who speak mandarin very well, and get criticized for being poor in english despite coming from singapore.
> 
> then again, compared to the people from other countries in the region, our people are more fluent in both languages combined than others... so why are we still getting judged like that. maybe ppl are just jealous LOL!


im a katang, i think, since my chinese sucks.
but my friends can speak chinese but suck in english too.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm perfectly billingual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just realised that Singapore game salesman don't their stuff... on the news. The guy was saying how "Wii and DS Lite will sell well because they have a lot of games" Thats true, but seriosuly? DS Lite? Not DSi?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm perfectly billingual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut
i guess they meant that dsi has lesser games than the ds? oh well.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2009)

arghh, gamestop has arrived in singapore, its the advent of noob salesmen/woman, o well, they been around all these time, just that the news just shown u guys another one of those noobs.

But can u really blame them sometime?? I am still looking for tales of monkey island, and i don feel like looking for a torrent(but i guess i don have much choice, now do i??) since click and point games are not popular in singapore :| So everytime i go around store ask around, they all give me that "wtf are u talking about" look


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there actually any gamestop/ major video gaming shop like gamestop in Singapore? I hardly even see ads for video games(or consoles) Is the gaming market in Singapore really that closed? I've been to a game shop (only one, Funzcentre at AMK Hub) and there is actually loads of people in there every time. 

And anybody knows where I can buy slot 2 expansion *in shops*... I don't want those meetup kinds, too much of a hassle with inconvenient times. And not online either, no paypal and parents don't want to use credit card and I can't get debit cards either.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Is there actually any gamestop/ major video gaming shop like gamestop in Singapore? I hardly even see ads for video games(or consoles) Is the gaming market in Singapore really that closed? I've been to a game shop (only one, Funzcentre at AMK Hub) and there is actually loads of people in there every time.
> 
> And anybody knows where I can buy slot 2 expansion *in shops*... I don't want those meetup kinds, too much of a hassle with inconvenient times. And not online either, no paypal and parents don't want to use credit card and I can't get debit cards either.


hmmm, you can check out the following sites:

tingsin
qisahn
ffl-accessories

i know the first 2 have physical shops, and they have really good service (the former's technicians are quite skilled too)!! they may not show all the flashcarts and stuff on their website, but give them a call, they have quite a lot of stock usually and are quite friendly over the phone... tingsin is very out of the way, like woodlands, but qisahn is in orchard, far east building or something.

the 3rd one i just found off the web, doesn't look like they have a shop or anything, but at least they list ez3-in-1 on their page. not sure if it is the newer ez3-in-1+ though. calling and asking would be the best option...

final alternative... find a good adult friend or cousin, and ask them to help you buy through DX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


EDIT: if you want to... you could also make a shout out on sgclub and you'll see all the ppl hungry for business jumping at you LOL


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

I know all of those shops.... My friend helped me bought my now spoilt DSTT from ffl-accessories... Qisahn is pretty well known but I don't think I sell flashcarts anymore when I checked their site sometime ago.... And tingsin is not located in a convenient place. I guess I'll just give up and play a GBA PC emulator


----------



## xoinx (Aug 16, 2009)

well, i think qisahn may still sell... since sd cards are listed on their site. no harm calling them haha...

and i think tingsin has an mrt meet up service or something, so may not be that bad.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 16, 2009)

well, i bought my slot-2 from that team cyclos website, they have a supplier in singapore, but u have to meet up. But, still the guy is pretty friendly de lor.

As for gamestop like places, there are probably some around singapore somewhere, just don expect to find flashcart easily, darn pirates giving flashcart seller a bad name, so now alot of people = flashcart with piracy instead of backup games :|


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> well, i bought my slot-2 from that team cyclos website, they have a supplier in singapore, but u have to meet up. But, still the guy is pretty friendly de lor.



thats ffl-accessories. I don't really think I want to meet up since they may want incovenient times or whatever... plus I don't think they meet up in yishun (I think they do meet up at khatib though)

And we already have 50 pages of spam now?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 16, 2009)

its not spam... its called singapore-flavoured chatter


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 16, 2009)

ya, we are halfway to the almighty 100 page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also, congrats to us haha


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 16, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> its not spam... its called singapore-flavoured chatter



And alittle bit of a hint of HK.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 16, 2009)

in other words, its called ASEAN chatter as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (we just need to lure phillipines and those guys from indonesia to chat as well buhahaha and don forget thailand, china and korean and the japanese as well, hope i didn't missed anyone


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> in other words, its called ASEAN chatter as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats called Asian chatter then. China and Korea and Japan (HK too) aren't even in ASEAN.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 16, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> in other words, its called ASEAN chatter as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I like your ambition


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 16, 2009)

go lure them then i will message toni to change the title to international chat corner buhahaha, o wait, if we do that, then it no different than just general dicussion :|


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think a mod should just change it to the offcial conversasion thread.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I think a mod should just change it to the offcial conversasion thread.



You spelt "conversation" wrong too. Inb4 saying I'm grammar nazi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No that way it'll be like Ferrariman put it "glorified shoutbox" since anybody can come in and talk any shit. This thread needs to be "SG speaker corner" to have a topic to stay on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Singapore ftw!!!


----------



## antonkan (Aug 16, 2009)

Any tempers at Singapore which who's the Malayan and Tamil ethic groups (not Chinese!)?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 17, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Any tempers at Singapore which who's the Malayan and Tamil ethic groups (not Chinese!)?


doubt it... at least those who actively participate in this thread are chinese...

btw, not trying to be nitpicky or anything, but just wanted to correct some misconceptions cos it matters in the context of singapore...

Malayan=Citizens of Malaya (i.e. West Malaysia before 1963, when confederation of Malaysia was formed), so kind of defunct 
Malaysian=Citizens of Malaysia
Malay=Race/Ethnic Group, and they can be of any nationality, be it Singaporean or Malaysian or Canadian etc

so your qn should actually be "Any tempers at Singapore which who's the *MALAY* and Tamil ethic groups (not Chinese!)?"
hope it clears some things up haha


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



err, currently, what's the hot topic to discuss?? kinda been out of the loop since i stopped buying the papers for a while


----------



## xoinx (Aug 17, 2009)

national day rally last nite? haha


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Starts to laugh Evily*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_nat...ugby_union_team
Look at "largest win"!


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> national day rally last nite? haha



PM Lee is a nice speaker IMO. But the topics he touched on yesterday were really not turning me on, really boring. I hate National Day events, after 14 years, you'll never expect much enjoyment again.

@vidboy
Singaporeans aren't as good at sport as they are at earning money


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

here's a topic: discuss about the recent toys comics games blah convention which i missed!!! ;_;(i like to look at horrible cosplays for teh lulz)
my classmate and i were dissing(or insulting?)the people cosplaying in the photo in today's newspaper, there were two narutos(AUGH) one joker(>_>) and two people from some anime.

didn't know about the rally though. how was it?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Any tempers at Singapore which who's Malay and(or) Tamil (not Chinese!)?


fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *grammar nazi strikes?*


free newspapers from school ftw!

okay not really free but still


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 !


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah, edusave's not for keeps..... technically its free government money....


is it?


my classmate is chinese and malay and another is chinese and tamil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





my school is weird, subscribing the wednesday chiense newspaper(for the comma thing?) but giving it out on friday. which by then i already skimmed the thing from my sister.


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

Last year when I was sec 2, it was ?? and ????? on Friday but now? ????? became ?? so we suscribe on wednesday.

And I think I heard somewhere that the remainer of Edusave goes into the CPF?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> !
> i don't see anything.
> 
> 
> ...


really? cpf's for medical and such amirite?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 17, 2009)

CPF can be used for many things. It's essentially allowance for the aged. Those who are unable to withdraw their CPF now can use their CPF to pay for housing, medical, insurance and other stuffs...


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*errrr* No, I don't see it in my shcool. My school is actually pretty strict some times. Habitual late comers get singled out to stand at the side of our hall during weekly assembly. Cruel, IMO.

_aaaand_ Lots of girls fold their skirts in my school too (chio bu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but they don't really single out the "guai kia"s either. Maybe it eally depends on the school environment. I personally think our shcool has a nice and tranquil environment. Especially with the big, useless pond in the middle of the school. And are you chio? I don't think they would bully chio bu :ceep: (me anyways)


And I think my photo editing skills are improving, blinking mukuro.... And Brian117's current avatr. Yeah, I'm improving


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

when people are late in my school they just get their ez-link card confiscated and just collect it after school.

my school has random spitting at one of the classblock on the first floor, by the sec ones and upper sec malays o_o
my school has this small little garden where no one really cares about :\

no i'm not chio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but chio people do get bullied. a number of chio people in my school are gangsters actually.


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> when people are late in my school they just get their ez-link card confiscated and just collect it after school.
> 
> my school has random spitting at one of the classblock on the first floor, by the sec ones and upper sec malays o_o
> my school has this small little garden where no one really cares about :\
> ...



What a letdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... But... Pics or it didn't happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (J/K)

And I thnk my shcool actually has very good conduct. I know _some_ guys from NA and NT, and they are not really bad.

Though this invokes another question from me.

I find the streaming system unimaginably meanignless. People in express still get into the lousier express classes (like me). Why should thet actually attack the self-esteem of the NT and NA? I find it cruel too. Our education system is almost perfect in many ways, but this is one of those things that I feel like raging against.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

why you and elixir want to see pics?! o_o

my school's NA and NT people are either gangsters or talented in art(most of them take art instead of f&n or sth)or just people who are unlucky.

so that the government has fodder to say stuff about streaming during rallies.

jk.

the world is weird that way!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> when people are late in my school they just get their ez-link card confiscated and just collect it after school.
> 
> my school has random spitting at one of the classblock on the first floor, by the sec ones and upper sec malays o_o
> my school has this small little garden where no one really cares about :\
> ...


Woah, what's your school? Mind giving the name?

Ah secondary school. Takes me way back. Back then, I was never a bully victim. That's probably because I openly train at the fitness corner and everyone knew how deadly my muscles were


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> *why you and elixir want to see pics?! o_o*
> 
> my school's NA and NT people are either gangsters or talented in art(most of them take art instead of f&n or sth)or just people who are unlucky.
> 
> ...



elixir? ?tico... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was J/K. And Vidboy is interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know someone from my class last year. God, he was irritating, didn't do homework, sucked worse than me at any subject. And is buay hiao bai one and _over_-social (I'm _anti_-social leh).But his cartoon drawing is pretty good, everyone in the class knows. I still don't understand how he got 246 in PSLE(10 marks higher than me sia...) or how he didn't get into NA.

If you are saying about stuff like DnT, FnN, Art, Computer Studies.... my class also takes them because we are one of the lousiest sec 3 class. I don't see the reason they need to get into NA/NT. They can *learn*. Some of them may even excel better than us if we are on equal playing ground. And some NA students already do the "thru train" programme. Plus, the t-score for my school's NA is actually very close to borderline 180+.

I really object to the streaming.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

Loyang secondary! you know the school with that weird singer guy. shawn tok or something. 
there's a fitness corner but the last time i went there my friend got a splinter lmao.

i wanna quit my cca! got this stupid nation junior robotics comp which my teacher suddenly pulled me into.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Loyang secondary! you know the school with that weird singer guy. shawn tok or something.
> there's a fitness corner but the last time i went there my friend got a splinter lmao.
> 
> i wanna quit my cca! got this stupid nation junior robotics comp which my teacher suddenly pulled me into.


Nonono, best to join competitions so you can make your SGC nice nice... very important stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rofl, how get splinter? the pullup bars are wooden kind one ah?


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

In our school... I think its the dragon boaters and festive drummers that are most muscular. Nobody trains at fitness corner, the CCAs train in the gym.

And talking about shawn tok.... I have never heard of him since... his voice broke and his singing sucked the next year too. And I don't even remember the name of the girl from my school.

Common tests this week. Amaths.... Modulus, Linear Law, Binomial Theroem, Coordinate geometry... i'm gonna fail for sure.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 17, 2009)

shawn??? Who the heck is he?? Zzz, come in lost liao ~.~ 

Haha, speaking of express stream, a friend of mine, he from the so-called technical steam, he and i already graduated from secondary school ... , anyway, he had some friends in express steam, and he was telling me like how those guys were having trouble with their math homework, and when he say, ai ya, just let me see(for fun of cos), and he was surprised when he found out that he could do them easily, so he was telling me like, how he feel sad, that he didn't repeat himself during primary school, then at least, when he enter express, can just stroll pass, seeing how low the standard must have dropped. If he a technical steam guy can clear those express standard so easily. Just too bad i wasn't there with him though, then i can look at those expressed student's shocked face as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, pika, domination, next time, mind scanning your math/etc homework pass to me, i see if i had lost my touch and forgotten everything related


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

One thing is Math is not all that is about education. Good at math =/= good at everything. Singapore wants the students to be all-rounders. Though maths is actually the subject where there are most students struggling with. If they just looked at certain subjects, maybe your friend can get into NUS High of Maths and Science.

Edit:
I can scan my Amaths tomorrow and you'll see how bad I suck at it. (Emaths is suprisingly passable for me... sometimes)

Edit2:


Spoiler











My teacher gave this to us as practice for common test... from other school de papers... AMK sec is about our t-score... a little it higher... not reallly that hard, some I can see from the start, some just need a little prompting/hint. Binomial is far less enjoyable though


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 17, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> shawn??? Who the heck is he?? Zzz, come in lost liao ~.~
> 
> Haha, speaking of express stream, a friend of mine, he from the so-called technical steam, he and i already graduated from secondary school ... , anyway, he had some friends in express steam, and he was telling me like how those guys were having trouble with their math homework, and when he say, ai ya, just let me see(for fun of cos), and he was surprised when he found out that he could do them easily, so he was telling me like, how he feel sad, that he didn't repeat himself during primary school, then at least, when he enter express, can just stroll pass, seeing how low the standard must have dropped. If he a technical steam guy can clear those express standard so easily. Just too bad i wasn't there with him though, then i can look at those expressed student's shocked face as well
> 
> ...


Count me in


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj120/M...pg?t=1250518109
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj120/M...pg?t=1250519045

I'll just scan in 2 pages for now.

My teacher gave this to us as practice for common test... from other school de papers... AMK sec is about our t-score... a little it higher... not reallly that hard, some I can see from the start, some just need a little prompting/hint. Binomial is far less enjoyable though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our education system is actually raising the bar rapidly. My tuition teacher just came out of NS, and he said that some topics are from JC. Singapore is getting more and more competitive and you need to struggle really hard to survive now. :sigh:


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

one of the boards where you go down and do push up or something, the wood quite old my friend i think she walk then fall then suay hit sharp edge i think.

fatso: what is the formula for volume and surface of pyramid sphere cone

my theory is that some people are good in some parts of maths, but can terribly fail in another part, due to misunderstandings which lead to.. blurness?

edit:
WHAT KIND OF UPPER SEC MATHS ARE THOSE 
haven't really learnt graphs.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 17, 2009)

haha, don ask me, i need to find my A math textbook and study up again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, looks simple enough

but arghh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,  i forgotten everything, even gradiant, darn darn darn!!

edit: err, pika, is this what u are looking for??


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> fatso: what is the formula for volume and surface of pyramid sphere cone



LOL, mesuration, the topic I failed most badly at in last year's emaths (probably also what made me go to the lousier class)

Peronally, I think some Amaths are ok.... logarithms, linear law, coordinate gemoetry, polynomial. Only if i do recaps though.

And I still haven't revised physics and chemistry combined science yet!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comb science is shit easy, I just need a few hours to understand the night before the exam, how I got distinction for Mid-year)

Edit: ipika, thats called Amaths. You'll die if you don't know graphs. Hell, I don't even understand sine/cosine graphs/trigo functions. 

And fatso, eqn of straight line is y = mx + c... where m is the gradient and c is the constant, and also the y-intercept. The graph questions are actually really easy. You'll get a headache doing binomial, probably.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 17, 2009)

Trust me man, A maths is easy. The general idea is to apply formula and you can get the answer. Hell, I walked into the O level exams knowing jack shit about vectors, and still managed to get A. A Maths: Formulas formulas, formulas...

E maths is supposed to be harder to score because the questions need more thinking or something.

Maths just need to practice. You chiong through all the practice questions sure will be best one, especially Mensuration. That damn topic stole 3 days of my life for non-stop chionging of mensuration practice. The guys in my school used to call it menstruation. Wtf o.0


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 17, 2009)

guess cos the spelling are atad similar though, kinda like desert and dessert. and true, A math is easy, maybe i was lucky, but back when i did my O level, i was looking at the questions, and none of them try to  hide who they are, its like they might as well put a word there: Q1 = trigo , Q2 = binomeial therom

while E math will like to play tricks on u, just when u told this is just basic quad, turns out it is something else. 

edit: oO, so this is binomial, crap, i remember last time, i always make careless mistakes here and there, mainly because i do till i too blur, and this was the one who made me have to go back to tuition, basket make my steak of A1~B4 become D7.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm glad i didn't feel too lost when i looked at your qns... though most of the methods i considered for solving them were probably JC level stuff haha... at least it wasn't as bad as the trigo-identities here. took 2 hours and ended up stuck anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn worried cos will be going uni in a few weeks time and i've practically forgotten all my statistics and calculus etc...


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

wow, JC level solution, wow.

haha, xoinx, come joined the club of guys who have forgotten their formulaes after grad from secondary school haha.

so should i be glad that in poly, all i had to learn were the matrix and(maybe some advance U(?) level(not sure, since everything is just gotten from wiki) physic formulas?? )

a little off to another topic: looks like d. gray man is going to end soon, just hope tsubasa reservoir chronicles close faster, the story feels a little too draggy now...


----------



## xoinx (Aug 18, 2009)

jc solution is not wow... its just after you learn shortcuts you don't wanna go back to drawing models etc LOL! haha, i feel so welcomed to the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





comments on the slightly off topic statement: ya i just read d.grayman... i don't think its going to end soon... looks like another major arc that will last 20-30 chapts... the sad thing is that its going onto a monthly publication, meaning omg-slow-release


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

haha, welcome to the club, currently we got 3 members, so sad, not enuf to form t-shirts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya, but the appearance of all those noahs feels like this is going to end soon. 

Anyway, another off-topic: What happen to the rest of the strawhat crew?? I mean all we had seen a couple of chapters ago was one or 2 panels about where they are and that's it.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 18, 2009)

lol, don't read one piece, sorry...

anyway, anyone currently visits http://aznv.tv/ for streaming asian dorama, anime, movies??? i realise that I have 3 invites for the site, so if anyone loves asian tv shows and wants a more reliable stream than the standard flv, pm me your email and i can give out an invite


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

D.Gray-Man's art style has become a little messed up and irritating for me since the last hiatus resumed. The story is also becoming much complicated than it was, with somethings that seem to don't have link because they suddenly appear in the plot.

And I can scan my trigo identities from my textbook if you people want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 secant, cosecant, cotagent etc etc. Fuck, Secondary shcool is becoming so hard.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 18, 2009)

memememe :3
don't read OP too, i dont like pirates o_o

I FAILED MY CHINESE PAPER 2


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone here read Flags?? Garaman?? Both seems like pretty nice martial art manga.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 18, 2009)

so far i only read
bleach
kuroshitsuji
katekyo hitman reborn
soul eater
ouran high host club
vampire knight
gintama
bloody monday
fairy tail
full metal alchemist
mahou sensei negima
claymore
..
can't remember.
martial art how?


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

kenichi martial arts ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Immah gonna fail my common tests tmr. Emaths... I don't see to be able to see any trigo tthings.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> so far i only read
> bleach
> kuroshitsuji
> katekyo hitman reborn
> ...



GANTZ?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 18, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and where have you been
i didn't read past the first few chapters cuz i forgot the url o_o


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 18, 2009)

where have i been?
you hated me so much .. so i am trying to avoid you
if h1n1 is not getting any serious
i might be heading down to SG around october and i will visit you


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

haha,  

pika, go read GTO as well

i only read some mangas only



Spoiler



[*]Flags[*]Code Breaker[*]One Piece[*]D. Greyman[*]Naruto[*]Bleach[*]Claymore[*]Hunter X Hunter[*]Ghost Sweeper Mikami[*]Super-Dreadnought Girl 4946[*]Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi[*]Katekyo Hitman Reborn![*]Air Gear[*]To-LOVE-ru[*]Claymore[*]Detective Conan[*]Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles[*]xxxHolic[*]Kekkaishi[*]Rave[*]1/2 Prince[*]AIKI[*]Sekirei[*]Liar Game[*]Change 123[*]Highschool of the Dead[*]Kampfer[*]Fairy Tail[*]Soul Eater[*]Ane Doki[*]Rosario+Vampire II[*]Rosario+Vampire[*]Dragon Quest Dai no Daiboken [*]Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden[*]Beelzebub[*]Medaka Box[*]The World God Only Knows[*]Veritas[*]Erementar Gerad[*]Kyoukai no Rinne[*]Aflame Inferno[*]Nagasarete Airantou[*]666 Satan[*]Hayate the Combat Butler[*]Hajimete no Aku[*]20th Century Boys[*]21st Century Boys[*]Addicted to Curry [*]Alive - The Final Evolution[*]Angel Densetsu[*]Ann Cassandra [*]Ao no Exorcist [*]Akane-chan Overdrive **(not sure what the fish just happened, so -1)**[*]Akuma Bengoshi Kukabara[*]Defense Devil[*]Apple [*]Asu no Yoichi [*]Baka and Boing [*]Devil and Angel[*]Bamboo Blade [*]Bara no Maria [*]Bastard!![*]Black Cat [*]Blazer Drive[*]Blue Dragon - Ral Grado [*]Bokke-san [*]Boku no Watashi no Yusha Gaku[*]Break Blade [*]The Breaker[*]Knights[*]Superior[*]Busou Renkin [*]Buster Keel[*]Cavalier of the Abyss[*]Immortal Regis[*]Chaos Head [*]Chrno Crusade[*]Chrome Breaker[*]Chrome Shelled Regios [*]Chrome Shelled Regios - Missing Mail [*]Crazy Maniax[*]Crimson Grave[*]Cristo [*]Cross Epoch[*]Cyborg Grandpa-G[*]Deadman Wonderland[*]Deka Wanko[*]Digimon Adventure V-Tamer 01 [*]Digimon Next[*]DNA^2 [*]Dragon Drive [*]Dragon Half [*]Dragonaut - The Resonance[*]Drifters [*]EL EL [*]Elfen Lied [*]Embalming [*]Eternal Sabbath [*]Fate/Stay Night[*]Fire Emblem - Hasha no Tsurugi [*]Flame of Recca [*]Freezing [*]Mirai Nikki[*]Gintama [*]GTO - Shonan 14 Days[*]Gon[*]Half and Half[*]Hand x Red[*]Magic Ban Removal!! Hyde and Closer[*]Inumimi [*]Inuyasha [*]Juushin Enbu[*]Jyuki Ningen Jumbor [*]Kagijin [*]Kajika [*]Kami no Shizuku (about wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[*]Kami to Sengoku Seitokai [*]Kamichama Karin [*]Kamichama Karin Chu[*]Katana [*]Kekkai Sensen[*]Kemeko DX [*]Kingdom Hearts [*]Kingdom Hearts - 358/2 Days  (time for me to search for the book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[*]Kingdom Hearts - Chain of Memories[*]Megaman Battle Network[*]Kingdom Hearts 2 (where is vol 3???)[*]Luck Stealer[*]Kurosagi [*]Kuroshitsuji [*]Kyou Kara Ore Wa [*]The Legend of Maian[*]The Legend of Zelda - Four Swords Plus[*]The Legend of Zelda - Link's Awakening [*]The Legend of Zelda - Majora's Mask[*]The Legend of Zelda - Minish Cap [*]The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time[*]The Legend of Zelda - Oracle of Seasons[*]The Legend of Zelda - Oracles of Ages[*]The Legend of Zelda - Phantom Hourglass[*]The Legend of Zelda - Triforce of the Gods Manga Chapters [*]The Legend of Zelda - Wind Waker - Link's Log Book[*]Lilim Kiss [*]Lost+Brain[*]Little Little[*]The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer[*]Lucu Lucu[*]Madofuki Park[*]Magic Kaito [*]Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro[*]Maken-ki [*]MAR [*]MAR Omega[*]Marugoto Anjyu Gakuen[*]Mononoke [*]Monster Hunter Orage [*]Monster Soul[*]Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicle ~ Crystal warrior( i think that would be the literal transalation, not sure)[*]Train X Train [*]Muddy [*]Nabari no Ou (feels like a boring version of naruto, might get back to this soon)[*]Number [*]Nurarihyon no Mago[*] Ultraman(not sure, full name, since collection is lost)[*]Megaman X5[*]Megaman 9[*]island[*]Belmonde Le VisiteuR[*]Ultimo[*]Shounen Dolls[*]Majin Devil[*]Jyuki Ningen Jumbor[*]Houshin Engi[*]Hitomi No Catoblepas[*]Hikaru No Go [*]Eureka Seven[*]Eyeshield 21 [*]Trusty Bell - Chopin No Yume[*]Doubt [*]Double Arts[*]Devilman [*]Crossing 25[*]Cowa![*]BLAME [*]ONANI MASTER KUROSAWA ***(might be a tad NSFW, since it has some mature themes, BUT!! there are no h in this, and the echi are pretty well done, all in all, a solid plot and a nice story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[*]+C: Sword and Cornett[*]Loose Relation Between Wizard and Apprentice [*]Go! Tenba Cheerleaders [*]Kongoh Bancho[*]Livingstone[*]Kurogane no LineBarrel[*]Dragon Eye[*]Ai Ga Tomaranai![*]REC[*]Miiko Desu![*]GTO[*]shounan junai gumi[*][*][*][*]


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

You guys who read/watched Soul Eater, did you like it?

I loved it and IMO it's the best thing I've ever seen and the best thing I'm reading, too!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You guys who read/watched Soul Eater, did you like it?
> 
> I loved it and IMO it's the best thing I've ever seen and the best thing I'm reading, too!


My Ex-GF used to obssesd with SE.. Ugh...

I watch Chinese anime. It's better the Japan anime (which i hate).


----------



## xoinx (Aug 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ex-GF??? how old are you????

i'm surprised no one suggested Hajime no Ippo yet, great manga! Eyeshield 21 is really good too, very entertaining though it felt like the author was trying to end it fast, so the ending was anti-climactic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you want a list? http://www.onemanga.com/ just go check out the top 50 manga from the site


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

reading Eyeshield now haha, as for Soul Eater, i have to start from chapter 1 again, its been a while, so i don really remember what has happened.

As for anime, i just prefer my anime dub in chinese, sounds much nicer (especially dragon ball, say no to girly voice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 19, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13.
We were together in November 07 to August 08. We loved each other very much and we would do everything together. But when one day she told me she was really interested in another guy my heart started slowly to break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sniff*


----------



## xoinx (Aug 19, 2009)

@vidboy:i honestly think you guys were too young for it... seriously, while you are young, go play and enjoy, you'll regret getting attached so soon cos you'll just experience so many things and meet so many ppl! at least as you start getting older, you'll know what you want and know what kind of ppl you like... better than making a decision so early when you still green in the world lol

@mrfatso: can't stand dubs... the fact that the mouths are not in time with the voices annoys me too much to enjoy. also, some dubs are horrible... rather be listening to girly voices


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

well, everyone has their own anime prerferences anyway, just too bad nowadays i can only watch them with subs, but at least this is better than nothing.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 19, 2009)

i guess i've just never come across a good chinese dub for any anime, save crayon shin chan LOL! the taiwanese dub for that is priceless!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL, i still have that at home, buhahaha(not sure if its taiwan dub, but its in chinese) 

i also have some chinese dub version of the megaman anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess u were not around back when channel 8 were showing anime at around 1 or on monday to friday around 9 to 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dr Stumps ftw


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Emaths paper was suprisingly ok/easy today. But I couldn't see anything from the circles of two questions, out of 4. But still managed to do some.

Amaths tmr is probably gonna be hard. Fuck S'pore education.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

nah, S'Pore education is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hard then next time u go overseas, can just breeze through haha


----------



## mysterio123 (Aug 19, 2009)

receive mother tongue o level results alr?


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Just realised our area is going to have a renovation... our flat.... demolishing too lifts and building 5 new ones. But I'm on the 11th floor where there are already lifts, it will be unfair if we have to pay. Plus, it seems to be gonna be built outside our doorsteps, we can't put our plants and the jostick thing anymore if its true. Plus, its gonna be noisy and blocks sunlight.






Edit: @Mysterio, yes, those who took the exam earlier this year. Sadly, I still won't get mine yet till next year.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 19, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chinese anime?...
soul eater is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also kuroshitsuji 36 is out :3 so awesome.
beside the dorrstep?


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> also kuroshitsuji 36 is out :3 so awesome.
> beside the dorrstep?



I can't find it on onemanga.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, it will be one lift in between two units.... we have 12 units/floor.... already 3 existing lifts. So we'll have six lifts throughout the whole small, old HDB block. Fucking pointless if you ask me, we get by just fine with 3 lifts.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 19, 2009)

mrfatso,
DQ9 chinese version coming soon


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut


----------



## xoinx (Aug 19, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> LOL, i still have that at home, buhahaha(not sure if its taiwan dub, but its in chinese)
> 
> i also have some chinese dub version of the megaman anime
> 
> ...


haha you mean Dr Slump?? yup i still remember they used to show Dragon Ball, Slam Dunk etc on Sat, those were classic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but did they show on weekdays?? nowadays anime they show on TV sucks... and i don't have cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@domination: try http://unixmanga.com/onlinereading/0-desc-date.php instead?? it has a larger database i think


----------



## DOLwm (Aug 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Emaths paper was suprisingly ok/easy today. But I couldn't see anything from the circles of two questions, out of 4. But still managed to do some.
> 
> Amaths tmr is probably gonna be hard. Fuck S'pore education.



O levels? What dates are they on for this year?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 19, 2009)

nowadays it seems that almost all anime are dubbed on tv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eh, i don't think kuroshitsuji raws get uploaded on any site o_o since usually they come out on onemanga after the 20th or so.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

O Levels are still in October/November I think. But Chinese was already finsihed, people have already got their results (i think my seniors have already got their chinese results)


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 19, 2009)

lol, singapore idol is so fail.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> i still remember they used to show Dragon Ball, Slam Dunk etc on Sat, those were classic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.... I remember waking up at 6 something in the morning on saturdays to watch gundam wing and slam dunk and fruits basket around noon. And the crap DBZ during weekdays evening. wtf, the scenes can get elongated for so long.

And yeah, Singapore Idol obviosuly fail, don't even need to watch. That fail bon jovi imitation still in there?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 19, 2009)

@ipika: not really la... at least there is dual sound LOL! but nowadays the better animes are all moved to the late nite slots... can't find them on tv in the day anymore i think... unless you are really into the kiddy stuff :S

@domination: haha slam dunk used a full episode to show a single 3 pt shot being made (i.e. 1 sec in game time)... beat that!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

Speaking of which, i just remember, its been a long while, about a year or 2 since i last watch anime on art central aka Okto.. 



			
				xoinx said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome, guess i be replaying the game from start


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 19, 2009)

who bon jovi wat?

i think the whole episode is just people getting emo, meh there was one of them who went "PLZ ITS MAI DREAM BLAH"then the judge said its everyone's dream etc

o_o


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry, never watch singapore idol at all, so err, excuse me if i ask who those guys are :|


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry to change the disscusion.
I'm currious is SG-Pop is any good there?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 20, 2009)

No.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 20, 2009)

don think so, never got into SG-pop, actually for that matter, i don even care, if there's an advertisement and if the person voice sounds nice enough, i'll buy it. 

by the way, anyone know why is stephenie sun still our so-called singapore pop queen? I mean its been a long time since she even release anything...


----------



## xoinx (Aug 20, 2009)

is she still regarded as pop queen? i guess its a title that they can't just take away until a worthy successor comes along...

i think singapore has many talented singers and indie bands! just very few successful entertainers. the only singapore pop i can think of is national day songs, and I love the song HOME!!! so to me, singapore pop is not all bad haha.

sadly, most of singaporean singers have to head to taiwan/china to succeed since singapore is just too small a market. so it ends up with us not having our own style of music, since producers, lyricists, songwriters etc mostly come from taiwan. i guess the same can be said for m'sia... taiwan is just too dominant in the music scene so unless you head there you cannot really breakthrough into the mainstream markets.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 20, 2009)

ya i guess so, hmm, i think i know why she is a so-called queen. its because she just sits there do nothing, and probably delegate stuff for her staff to do.

but stll, its kinda true that taiwan is just too dominant, like for example, ocean ou, at first i thought he was a taiwanese, but turns out he is a singaporean


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

Pop sucks. Most Singapore music fails. So SG + Pop = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I used to like JJ Lin in the past when I was younger, though a lot of his material sucks now and are repititive. Stephanie Sun was cool, but never liked her.

I think the only good Singapore music even close to Pop is Electrico's Indie Pop Rock/ Punk music.


----------



## mysterio123 (Aug 20, 2009)

i think electrico sucks. i think singapore underground music scene got most hope. example like wormrot and impiety.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys need more industrial bands!


----------



## mysterio123 (Aug 22, 2009)

dead.


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> dead.



Speaking of dead, I remember the National Day rally.

When PM Lee was talking about the race/religion stuff. About the Chinese family's funeral and the Malay family's wedding.

Anybody know where I can watch the rest of the rally? I missed most of it except this part.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 22, 2009)

don ask me, i stop watching the rally like a few years ago, got bored after realizing that every year is the same old topics told atad in a different way and maybe 1 or 2 slightly different issue tossed into the mix.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 22, 2009)

@dom: have you tried here?


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

I went to the Prime Minister's Office's youtube channel.

Speaking of that, I am actually pleased to see Singapore politics and governance has actually gone onto the net. I shows how Singapore is actually adapting to the future, especially since we are a big cosmopolitan country, and many S'poreans have went overseas.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 22, 2009)

i just realised that advent children is shown tonight, hmm, i wonder how many kids will go Oo, new FF movie, nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then go around tell friend, hey got watch the *new* advent children movie and NOT realised that this is an old version, the newer version would be the Final Fantasy: Advent Children complete, speaking of which, i got to start watching that completed version, its been on my desktop for months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: rather than bumping this, wow, i just read the post, and PM has a youtube channel? Any link?


----------



## xoinx (Aug 25, 2009)

saw this on youtube... brings back old memories


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 25, 2009)

haha, wow, this really brings back memories, and now that my lessons are over, i guess i can wake up earlier and try and catch a few episodes of sesame street 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks for the video, at least now i don feel as shitty as before about my future


----------



## xoinx (Aug 25, 2009)

shitty about your future? what happened?? someone dropped a bomb on you??


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 25, 2009)

nah, just that i probably need to retake my multi-core programming module, and i don feel like i be able to pass this for a long while.


----------



## mysterio123 (Aug 28, 2009)

singapore bands and ndprallies are a real bore. u all need to get back on the manga track.

LETS TALK ANIME


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> PM has a youtube channel? Any link?



PMOSingapore Channel

Its just the Prime Minsiter's Office site, only that its for youtube.

US has the white house site too... Though I don't know if they have youtube. Politics is actually all over theweb. Especially in Obama's campaign. I'm suprised.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> singapore bands and ndprallies are a real bore. u all need to get back on the manga track.
> 
> LETS TALK ANIME



YA!! :| Thanks to Sg band, this thread was abandon for a day or so, Anyone started watching the remix version of DBZ?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

SG band?


			
				mysterio123 said:
			
		

> singapore bands and ndprallies are a real bore. u all need to get back on the manga track.
> 
> LETS TALK MANGA


fix'd.






hmm.
spoilers?


Spoiler: in khr..



TYL MUKURO COMES BACK ON THE LAST PAGE YESSSSSSA also byakuran was asking uni to go back and he'll let the vongola keep the pacifiers, blah. BUT YEAH MUKURO





Spoiler: in bleach



barragan dies. the end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not epic. hachi was talking about putting barragan's ability in himself etc


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

ipikaaaaaachu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love jo jo bizzare's adventure


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ipikaaaaaachu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat
whats that


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

Does iPikachu's pseudo translate to ?????

And you seriosuly don't know? I thought it was a pretty popular series. And the characters in Jump Ultimte Stars are awesome.

BTW, I screwed up my math results for common tests.... 6/45 for Amaths and 12/30 for Emaths(though a carless mistake caused me to lose 7 fucking amrks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I passed all other subjects, but no distinctions.... damn, sec 3 is a major downer for me.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

hahahahhaha
it still is a pretty popular series
basically i am enjoying vol7 STEEL BALL RUN


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

elixir, can you translate this?
http://mangahelpers.com/downloads/details/49745



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does iPikachu's pseudo translate to ?????
> 
> And you seriosuly don't know? I thought it was a pretty popular series. And the characters in Jump Ultimte Stars are awesome.


i-??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no i don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i'll have to pick up JUS again.

i failed one of my exams too!
my maths passed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(just passed)


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> elixir, can you translate this?
> http://mangahelpers.com/downloads/details/49745
> 
> 
> ...



KHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for it tomorrow.

So you don't love pikachu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhhhhhh... I ahte sec 3... Hey piakchu, teacher's day on tuesday, you gonna give any presents on monday? And fatso, do you guys give t-day presents to your lecturers in poly?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

nope, i don think i ever celebrate anything during my 3 years in nyp(maybe is cos i never tell anyone my birthday ),anyway enjoy your secondary school days while u can, and also in case i didn't mentioned, FK YEAH! i pass my cell, Up yours, Stupid linux and stupid ps3, buhahaha, and final year project, here i die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














reading eye shield at the moment, it bores me, but since i started, i can't stop, any series that i picked up, unless its too sickening or unrealistic or too darn predictable, i will endure and carry on reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hm, speaking of which, i think i should stop reading bleach till maybe a year or 2, current chapter so boring and feels like this is gona be another si bei long drag again.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

皮卡丘孽恋情结

皮卡丘情结

hmmmmmm


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ???????
> 
> ?????
> 
> hmmmmmm



Wut? Love?

????????? ?D?

Singapore girls love ang mohs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, anybody remember that liverpool came to singapore nd trashed our team a few weeks ago?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ???????
> 
> ?????
> 
> ...


i think i'll draw a card or two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im going back to my primary school and pray the principal doesn't lock the gate.


can't wait for khr!
elixir translate it


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

明明无亦明

匹佧裘的恋洋情结

ipika, 
why are you going back to school?
why can't you do it at home?


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ?????
> 
> ????????
> 
> ...



Ellxir, do you like chinese "cheem" looking sentences much? but it just means although there are no hints/traces, the love for ang morh is still there(something like that dunno how to say it) amirite? 

Reminds me... anybody here know ????


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

-to learn history and maths
-i failed my chinese how would i know such words o_o

undoubtedly.. not.. wat?  bright.
obviously (im) not bright?
pikachu de (LOVE FOR FOREIGNERS? WUT)something is complex


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

ming ming= "obviously"... wu ji = "no traces"...  though ming can be as in smart or also visible.

These are actually written in a manner that i would never write in my tests and exams.... i would go with something simpler.

School is boring.... I got 360/700 for my total common tests marks


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

n00b here don't really get "cheem" 
is it hokkien?

i don't know san zi jing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love moonshine with ipikachu
pika... faINT!!11...

actually the correct sentence should be
???????? = ipika loves angmo's culture and etc


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

definition:
To describe complicated language which uses large intelligent words/vocabulary. Commonly used in asian countries such as Singapore and Malaysia.Applies to any language not just for those who have a limited fluency of the english language
Girl 1 : that picture is of such an explicit nature
Girl 2 : Explicit nature? whats that mean? Dont use such cheem words on me lah. 

....

I really think Singaporeans have stupid language and manner of speech.

And well, I don't really know how to comprehend sentences much less translate from chinese to english when there aren;t any futher supporting sentences. My chinese is bad. Only 32/50... one of the lowest in my class.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

hahaha domination is SMART 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??????= something become nothing = something is not something = what you see is not what you see

if thats the case.. i only use that when i talk to ipikachu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bully her


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

i got 15/50. beat that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> i love moonshine with ipikachu
> pika... faINT!!11...


wat


i don't really like western stuff.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

domination,
亦 = yi (第4声)

ipika,
by the way i had banned nds as ident
so change your ident for DS


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> domination,
> ? = yi (?4?)
> 
> ipika,
> ...


you mean iPikachuDS?
i changed and i got in lol.
i cant seem to download layton.
is it fun?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

is not my type of game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so i didn't play

no not that!
i didn't ban that
what i ban is ipikachuNDS or [email protected]


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

I mangaed to indulge myself more in this layton. I don't like to use my brian power while gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I gae up after a few puzzles in the first layton, but the puzzles seem to be easier (or maybe more straightfoward) here.

Makes me wonder though, these AAA titles aren't easily found in most shops on the first few days of shipping right? I seem to only find them in more game-specified shops and not those comic connections kind of shops. Maybe I can't stand to wait and download Sribblenauts after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> i got 15/50. beat that.



Can't beat your chinese, but I got 6/45 for Amaths, you can't beat that.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

i remember i got 0 for bahasa melayu
epic right?





Domination,
playasia is your best friend for original


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 28, 2009)

Since we are talking about Chinese. I've been learning it alot occasionaly.
Cantonese is easy for me really since we have alot of people who speak Cantonese and English. But I'll be like everybody else in HK in no time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> pikachu de (LOVE FOR FOREIGNERS? WUT)something is complex


Hinty Hint Hint.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

don know, never got into professor layton, tried it once and then got sick of it, it isn't my type, i don like games with every little thing, strange puzzle stuff pop up.


Anyway, just got back from ghost festival dinner, haha, i knew it!! this year menu more cheapo than last year. Seems it wasn't long ago that i get to eat suckling pig :|

Last year Menu:

-Appetizer Platter: Spring Roll, bak gaw, jellyfish, chibi octopus, crab leg,shitty sushi and batter-fried crabstick  
-Sharkfin(basic version, just the soup broth with some egg and mushroom
-Mushroom with cabbage
-Prompet steamed with spring onion and tomato
-Prawn Roll
-Roast Chicken
- Prawn
-Kong Baw Bao
-Honeydew sago

This Year


-Appetizer Platter:bak gaw, jellyfish, chibi octopus, crab leg,shitty sushi and batter-fried crabstick  
-Sharkfin(abit upgrade, now got little bit of crab meat inside)
-Mushroom with cabbage
-Prompet steamed with spring onion and tomato
-Prawn Roll
- Prawn
-Kong Baw Bao
-red bean icecream stick (elixir, u might remember it, back when u are a young kid, that type, natural red bean ice cream with no preservative, every mouth u can see the red beans and that classical round shape stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

but still, maybe its because its been around 6 years++ since i had a red bean ice cream stick, i start to remember just how lucky today kids are, now they have peppermint w/w.o chocolate chips, cookie & cream, rum & raisin and etc, when back then, the only ice cream they had were red bean/(if i remember, green bean), creamed corn and durain ice cream.



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> i remember i got 0 for bahasa melayu
> epic right?
> 
> 
> ...



I am even better. A math from 75+ marks average for sec 1~3, reach sec 4, first test, 23 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I FORGOT! Vidboy has an internet crush on pikachu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mrfatso,
I don't ever go for the seventh month dinners, its always just my dad he goes with some neighbours....

Though speaking of Hungry Ghost Festival, anybody here watch ge tai?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

*Total posts 2829 • Total topics 341 • Total members 546 • Our newest member iPoke*

mrfatso
-red bean icecream stick (you don't need to TRACE that till my childhood, we still see that around)


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

no! ipikachu is my cyber-wife (HIDES)
i am going to meet her during octoboer (OH NO)

damn.. why double post


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *Total posts 2829 • Total topics 341 • Total members 546 • Our newest member iPoke*
> 
> mrfatso
> -red bean icecream stick (you don't need to TRACE that till my childhood, we still see that around)
> ...



Its common... You guys play any MMORPG?

From what reports say, many Singaporean girls will actually meet up with online people. SOme don't even know each other as well as you two. And they get cheated, out of their body.... That is pretty sad.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

visit m'sia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



truly asia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i still remember those days
when i was 16
i would always date some chicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then we will go to MCD for the RM 1-00 vanilla ice cream

SWEET


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

haha, dom, elixir and pika is not meetup at mmos, they meet up at irc all the time. and haha, today thread so active 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Noes!! Make sure your real life wife don find out or there will be trouble XD

hoo hoo hoo


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

i started to meet girls online when i was 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



some of the girls would meet you even you just chat with them once or twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



therefore, is a common problem
is about who you trust and whether can you trust that fellow/girl

my friend once told me
this girl he just knew from irc~!
came to his house and they slept..
CRAP


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, i was there eating my dinner, of cos i was hearing them as well, but this year, i think they became too cheapo, end up, i can't hear them clearly.



Heard teh news that the ge tai owners are cheapskate nowadays and replace their bands with karaoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spoils our Singapore's tradition. Even if its not a tradition I like (I don't like Hokkine songs, if only they added some Led Zeppelin Hard Rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

And elixir, are you what we call a wolf?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination,
is ABC

EDIT: is ex-ABC


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank god, we haven reach that stage of replacing real people with karaoke machine, 

although i hope i don see that next year :S But if that happens, its to be expected since too little people enjoying ge tai le, i am seeing a smaller crowd as well every year.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

what what what? Wassat? Whats an ABC.....

And since we are ethnically and religiously diverse country, I want to ask... I have some interest in all the religions and I borrowed a bible from my aunt.... Its called The Jerusalem Bible.... she wrote on a paper there are (1)Genesis, (2)1-2 Chronicles. (3)Matthew, (4)Mark, (5)1-2 Corinthians, (6)1-2 John... Anybody know what is interesting? Genesis I would definitley read since its the beginiing.

Speaking of which, fatso you poly guys doing ACES day work out? You know the weird aerosbics excercise..... I knwo Sec school and JC do it.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

so mrfatso..
when are you joining IRC


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

ABC -> american born chinese , this one u also don know meh?  Don't ask me, i don give a damn to any religion at all, Free Thinker ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and about ACES, nope, thank god i don have to do that, if not, screw it, i just directly go home.

@elixir: finding that pm on the irc thing and the other comments.
edit: darn, can't find it


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

Elixir is born in America?! ABCs are actually pretty handsome and have very nice voices. I know I sound like a homosexual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ANd I rhink free thinker is the best as well, but I'm interested in these religious stuff... hell after this I wanna go find the hebrew bible and also a bible with more coverage of lucifer and god vs. satan. The religious stuff are actually very interesting. I'm really glad I was borned in Singapore and can have access to all these things.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

ABC = aligator buaya crocodile


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Its common... You guys play any MMORPG?
> 
> From what reports say, many Singaporean girls will actually meet up with online people. SOme don't even know each other as well as you two. And they get cheated, out of their body.... That is pretty sad.



Hey Dom! You made me remeber something!

My mum in china plays this MMORPG called Feista and the people she plays with are from SG!
And her freinds were so nice they sent her a electronic picture frame alll the way from SG to Shanghai!


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 28, 2009)

Feista? can you find out the chinese name..
interesting


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 28, 2009)

http://fiesta.outspark.com/
and I accidently spelt it wrong.
I mistakenly had "I" and "e" around the wrong way.. :


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

oO, hmm, if more gbatemp started playing fiesta, i don mind redling the cilent and carry on playing.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


free thinker ftw! nothing to do except respect people religon
i had ACES day in primary school, now don't have thank god. i think tanjong katong have though.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Free thinker is good. Although I AM registered under taoism for my IC making (dun ask me why, I thought my family was taoist). But I look at everythng with the view of ffree thinker and science. I have keen interest in God and Satan and a lot of other christian stuff. And I find some Buddhist sayings very abstract and intersted in them too. THen the taoist mythologies are also a keen interest of mine. And also, a little about islam, and some interst in hindu deities.

It would be not possible for my interest if I were born in western countries where there are little traces of religions beside christianity and catholism.

And we have to do ACES day on monday, teacher's day celebration must do that....


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 29, 2009)

ipikachu,
thats pretty common (the girl from your school's scenario)

mcflurry? well.. it just came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it used to be m&m and oreo's only
i would prefer m&m over oreo's


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Free thinker is good. Although I AM registered under taoism for my IC making (dun ask me why, I thought my family was taoist). But I look at everythng with the view of ffree thinker and science. I have keen interest in God and Satan and a lot of other christian stuff. And I find some Buddhist sayings very abstract and intersted in them too. THen the taoist mythologies are also a keen interest of mine. And also, a little about islam, and some interst in hindu deities.
> 
> It would be not possible for my interest if I were born in western countries where there are little traces of religions beside christianity and catholism.
> 
> ...



cool, so your version has m&m in it, so far, i don think i saw they having this m&m version and it came out about 2 years back haha


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 29, 2009)

very long no m&ms, now its cornetto or something >_>

otaku relationships not common in my school i think


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 29, 2009)

non-existant in my school(secondary and poly) as far as i know.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Whoever actually takes an online friend extremely seriosuly to that stage, is probaby an easy target of conning. Which is very common despite low crime rates.

Speaking of crime, anybody got involved in any before (e.g. kena rob, molested etc)


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Speaking of crime, anybody got involved in any before (e.g. kena rob, molested etc)


You mean doing, or being done to?


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

I said "kena" rob... but i guess both? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, I just want to know if Singapore's crime rate is really that low. My mum got robbed once. (Actually its more like the guy grabbed her wallet and ran)


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 29, 2009)

Ah sorry!

Nope, never happened. Then again I only lived there for the first half of my life. I know of a guy, kena slash.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 29, 2009)

lol i didn't know singapore had a ED page.
nope never before.o_o


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Some things actually are kinda true besides being exaggerated ebcause its ED...

The youtube video of the aunty is a disgrace to Singapore. The MDA rap is failure. The hitelr one is funny as always!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 29, 2009)

ya, we had an ED page, i saw that when i was looking at what is a ass burger haha.

Hmm, i got my stuff stolen quite a lot of times, mostly by classmates, but since i have no evidences other than just obvious deduction, i can't say anything about them ... My megaman X5 manga stolen(and i cant find it anymore...) and my collection of ultraman manga gone, arghh


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

hahahhaha
crime? your neighbour is worst! i call that place a hooligan land (that place which is located towards the north of SG)


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 30, 2009)

i think u guys also got an ED page haha, and that i wouldn't look, its been a while since i visited there, so i don know how much worse its been since then.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

is bad until PM came out to say I WANT THE CRIME RATE GOES DOWN

now everywhere is road block, police tent, voluntary police and etc


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, if you compare Singapore to other countries around us, it would seem our crime rate is much lower. I would say its because of our law having too heavy punishments and also punishments for trival stuff.

Though, some countries were plagued by corruption and violence in the past, so they may still be facing higher crime rates.

But I think Singapore has a world class government and I am proud of her.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

GOOD!
thats good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i was talking to my workers yesterday
it would be better to use the islamic law to impose the punish

just imagine a snatch thief..
snatch someone's stuff 
go to jail for few months + free food
after come out again just recommitting himself with the same ol crime
the process go over and over again!

it would be better just chop of the hand


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 30, 2009)

like that, i also want to rob a person, maybe can plan with domination haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i don believe that there is a government that is fully corruption free, there sure will be some here and there, just that not many people know.

Hope the situation become better, if not, i doubt that they will be seeing more tourist in future.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

corruption? hahahahha
read the 10 million case?
thats.... CRAZY


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't rob near yishun can liao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/K

I think there is absolutely no need for our government to be corrupt, after all their pay is insanely high. Our PM's pay is much more than US President's... But they do a good job, no scandals like in UK or US... I would say that it is tax well paid haha.

About the islam punishment... I think it would be cruel... Isn't there very strict islam laws?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Don't rob near yishun can liao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO.. they don't practice it on non-muslim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cruel? maybe but effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



imagine some victims die because of snatch thieves


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I would say its because of our law having too heavy punishments and also punishments for trival stuff.


No such thing.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i think u guys also got an ED page haha, and that i wouldn't look, its been a while since i visited there, so i don know how much worse its been since then.


who?

okay now im curious.
ED is full of crap, but soemtimes the stuff is hilarous.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

malaysia. he meant


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Don't rob near yishun can liao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so true, they sit at home drink kopi, 24 hours later, they are 4k richer ... and that is why kids, all parents want their child to be politician, its where the money are.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

politicians = money for themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some politicians i know own houses worth over a couple of millions
my question here is with a salary of few thousand how could they afford such houses


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Not Obama, no. American presidents earn much less than Bill Gates. 

Though Singapore, we have a very effecient and good governemnt, I think the tax is actually more reasonable. Though Singapore taxes....Urgh


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

some countries i know they pay tax as high as 30-40 plus percent
how about SG?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> some countries i know they pay tax as high as 30-40 plus percent
> how about SG?


7% GST.

And people are already complaining


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Its not high, but well, seeing as we are still growing, there might be mroe taxes in the future.

Though what I'll call "monetary incentives" for the governemnt will be income tax, all the fucking ERP for the drivers, GST and the bills are also increasing a little. I think by the time I get to 30 yo, the cost of living would have increased a lot though. Hosuing costs a lot now already.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Its not high, but well, seeing as we are still growing, there might be mroe taxes in the future.
> 
> Though what I'll call "monetary incentives" for the governemnt will be *income tax*, all the fucking ERP for the drivers, GST and the bills are also increasing a little. I think by the time I get to 30 yo, the cost of living would have increased a lot though. Hosuing costs a lot now already.


Income tax is only paid by the top 10% income earners of Singapore if I'm not wrong. That means if Singaporean X doesn't live in landed property, he has a very high chance of not paying income tax. The opposite is said of Singaporean Y living in a HDB flat.

But yeah, taxes are aplenty. You forgot to mention TV and radio tax (No, I am not kidding) too. Costs of living will inevitably increase as the population grows and demand for resources (like land and materialistic goods) rise. The same is said for any country in the world though, not just Singapore.

Still, I find the 7% quite small compared to the 40% (I think) VAT in Britain.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

sales tax are pretty normal! 

over here we have sales tax too but it is bear by the merchants/sellers!
wait are we paying for the products? if thats the case we paying for the tax too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however, for the past few years our gov't have been trying to place the GST on consumers instead of merchants/sellers! 
they say things would be cheaper for us but i think thats a bloody CRAP! since when merchants/sellers would lower down their price for goods? the answer is NO!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 30, 2009)

so true, merchant only want to earn money nia, as if they will be so kind as to lower the price just cos now its us who are paying it.



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> some countries i know they pay tax as high as 30-40 plus percent
> how about SG?



if i remember correctly, its 7% GST + other service charge(been a while since i bought anything that require tax, all my clothes are from those freebies haha, but if i remember its another 5%?)


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 30, 2009)

the last time i went SG shopping it was before that introduce 7%
so it was just merely 5% GST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





service charge would be food?
we have the same thing here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



some places charge you like 10% for service charge for some SHIT service
but usual restaurant/cafe charge you for 5%


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 31, 2009)

ya, i think so, probably charging for their water as well. 

I wonder when will sg be messed up as to include ERP at everywhere, i wonder when that joke will become a reality :shrug:


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 31, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, i think so, probably charging for their water as well.
> 
> I wonder when will sg be messed up as to include ERP at everywhere, i wonder when that joke will become a reality :shrug:



why not you visit me in KL
i will show you whats toll gates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in the radius of 10 KM i have 
5 tol plazas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in the radius of 20km i have
more than 10 tol plazas


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 31, 2009)

i think a can of milo now costs 1.50 - 1.90 now, i forgot and i wasted my money. >_>


			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yala malaysia so many toll gates >
happy teacher day elixir


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Still, I find the 7% quite small compared to the 40% (I think) VAT in Britain.



If GST = General Sales Tax like I think it does then we only pay 15% here, it's recently dropped from 17.5%.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 31, 2009)

ya, i think its the same and GST just stands for goods and service tax.

and holy, 17.5, i read somewhere that there were as taxes as high as 15% but i didn't know that it could be higher


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 31, 2009)

iPikachu,
teacher's day? is national day over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ya.. tomorrow is july the 14th ;P

mrfatso,
you guys are talking about sales tax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how about income tax?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, i think its the same and GST just stands for goods and service tax.
> 
> and holy, 17.5, i read somewhere that there were as taxes as high as 15% but i didn't know that it could be higher



Yeah sales tax is pretty high here but the population is alot higher than it is in Singapore so more revenue needs to be raised for stuff likes schools and hospitals.


----------



## mysterio123 (Aug 31, 2009)

i deserve credit for reviving this thread


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sometimes i rather pay the TAX to exchange for stuff likes free education, hospital and some retirement package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the most important thing is we don't need to save $$ for our second generations education and etc
education can cost alot


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 31, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> iPikachu,
> teacher's day? is national day over here
> 
> 
> ...




that's another tax althogether and thanks mysterio123 for the revival and july the 14th?? Isn't it  now 31st of August?


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

I planned on letting this thread die if no one replied anyways, so no kudos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nah, maybe some credit.

What do you people think about our foreign talent policy? Our taxes going into foreigners pockets, and eventually back to their countries' treasuries. And when w trade with their countrie, we are actually just getting back our own money.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 31, 2009)

i find it alright if u asked me, since well, i welcome them all on one hand, cos they are all willing to do what singaporeans don wish to like clean toilets(i don know why, so u find the occasional shit-filled toilet, but that's your job, so what's so bad about that anyway) and other manuel labor which they don might doing, on the other hand, i feel kinda afraid, cos they are some pretty pro foreigners who are willing to do my job for a lower salary, which truth be told, i don mind lowering my salary to completed with them as well.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 31, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> iPikachu,
> teacher's day? is national day over here
> 
> 
> ...


you did "teach" people how to make codes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



happy national m'sia day? august 31st?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 31, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysia_Day

its on 16th September.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 1, 2009)

its 31st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe you are talking about the national day for sabah, sarawak 
the day malaysia FORMED


since when i teach people making codeS?
you mean i taught some idiots making codes?
i shall die then


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 1, 2009)

ya, if want to say thanks to the teacher at gbatemp, would be to polle and hehe and curley for the guide and also u for providing some info there as well, and dsrules and anadjones for some other info as well.

But i think what she meant was thanking u for giving hints and some tips with regards to making codes?


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't given any presents to my teachers since primary 4....

I find giving them presents a bad thing. If they take it, it i kinda like a bribe evven if both parties have no intention of that. When relationships are better, biasness kicks in.

I'm gonna go read how to make cheats now... Or maybe I should read rom hacking first... bah, I'll go read manga instead.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 1, 2009)

domination,
rom hacking is nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, if want to say thanks to the teacher at gbatemp, would be to polle and hehe and curley for the guide and also u for providing some info there as well, and dsrules and anadjones for some other info as well.
> 
> But i think what she meant was thanking u for giving hints and some tips with regards to making codes?


when i say idiots you should know who am i targeting
definitely is not dsrules, ananjones, prof9, mrfatso and some others


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 1, 2009)

i think i have a clue as to who u are referring to.

and domination, if u learn rom hacking, there is a high chance that u might find making codes a lot easier, since u will be dealing with hexadecimals frequently


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm
thank you for teaching me how to flame?


			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> domination,
> rom hacking is nice
> 
> 
> ...


you mean the person who showed up on irc and got scolded by some two people about codes?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 1, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> hmm
> thank you for teaching me how to flame?
> 
> 
> ...



someone else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahaha

i taught you how to flame?
i remember 1 year ago when you first join gbatemp you flamed me by saying you are 12 and no $$


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 1, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> hmm
> thank you for teaching me how to flame?
> 
> 
> ...



pika, toss me the log next time, i want to read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but if i know who elixir are referring to, there are no names, cos there are too many people


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 1, 2009)

its better we don't name
just let it be
furthermore, its no big deal


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 1, 2009)

in the first place, how to name? got so many people, i cant even keep track of them :| 

So, whats the news in malaysia?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 1, 2009)

Malaysia? the 10 million dollar scandal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahahha
is better you guys don't know who are those idiots


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 1, 2009)

probably if i make a random guess, one of those datuks again right?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 1, 2009)

one of the minister


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 2, 2009)

o well, close enough, but i didn't realised malaysia still have a lot of money to loot from, i thought, now less tourist = less earning = harder to cover up?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

they don't loot from tourist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tax payer


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 2, 2009)

Stupid noobs lor, who ask them steal so much, see la, tio caught. If its me, at least i just take 1~10 dollar a day, buhaha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

hahahhaahhaa
is already september
excited with the DS release


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 2, 2009)

ya, Saga 2 coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now must rush the other games especially tales of heart, now that i gotten further |


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 2, 2009)

scribblenauts and pokemon is due when?
so elixir how do you like your love plus?

10 millon?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 2, 2009)

something in september, brb, let me find the date from gamefag:

Silver Soul:        09/12/09	[JP ]
Scribblenauts	 09/15/09	[US]


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> scribblenauts and pokemon is due when?
> so elixir how do you like your love plus?
> 
> 10 millon?



would be better is the girl is REAL
too bad it is just perfect in the DS

i think i will start playing the game tonight
then unlock the real time mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



make it a real time virtual gf...

*elixir lonely


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 3, 2009)

i guess if someone do make some sort of hack that makes the gal more chio, u be the first to download it haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 3, 2009)

This thread is always offtopic. I wonder why the mods never did anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




September holidays in just a few day. School gonna reopen for only 2 weeks before EOY exams... Pobably failing Amaths again. Fuck. But 

Then sec 3 have extended programme this year. Sad. Holidays is so much earlier. Oh, and Chiense O Levels in november/october.... Godamn fuck.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 3, 2009)

what offtopic? there wasn't any topic in the first place, so how can it be off-topic at all?

Anyway, anyone remember the following shows?

Batman the animated series
Batman Beyond
The New Batman/Superman Adventures
Superman: The Animated Series
The New Batman Adventures
Zeta Project

i missed watching them when i am young :|


----------



## Domination (Sep 3, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> what offtopic? there wasn't any topic in the first place, so how can it be off-topic at all?



Isn't it supposed to be about Singapore?

And I remembered Batman Beyond, awesome show. Though i liked Justice League Unlimited more.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

well i love batman beyond, justice league and ghostbuster extreme


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 3, 2009)

went to the science center today and froze in front of the damn judges. oh well i did most if not all of the work leave my groupmates present gah.


			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> what offtopic? there wasn't any topic in the first place, so how can it be off-topic at all?
> 
> Anyway, anyone remember the following shows?
> 
> ...


cartoon shows? i think i watched them likeeh long long time ago.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

i didn't know ipikachu is so old


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 3, 2009)

ya lor, i thought pika will not know them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and happy news, i HAVE A PS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HURRAY, 



Spoiler



PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!!



and also PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!!PS2!!! PS2!! La La La
i have a ps2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lalala, trying out kingdom hearts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: haiz, its not what i had expected, its a action rpg :|



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not exactly, i was thinking more of just a chit chat section for us and any foreigners who wish to join us


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

mrfatso
try romancing saga - minsterl song !


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

Crap// double post


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 4, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso
> try romancing saga - minsterl song !



i will, as soon as i find them, but in the meantime

megaman x command mission
odin sphere 
shadow heart 3

are on my list, so hard to find magna carta :S Maybe i can have a look at shop :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

you just remind me
this weekend i should go hunt for magna carta 2


----------



## xoinx (Sep 4, 2009)

so i was away for a week and we've had almost 10 new pages of random chatter? niceee...



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> went to the science center today and froze in front of the damn judges. oh well i did most if not all of the work leave my groupmates present gah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talking about that, i'd just finished watching avatar the last airbender... did it marathon style, in 2 days! great cartoon series imo, one of the best i've ever watched produced by an american team! you guys should check it out

@mrfatso: are you a dc fan? i've always admired dc comics... the artwork is damn chio, but the story and everything is usually too deep for me :S much easier reading japanese mangas which are more action oriented. and all the weird long history to the dc characters and parallel universe doesn't help much either haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 4, 2009)

not really, i just enjoyed whatever comic i can find and read in national library.

I am more of a fan of spiderman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that spider pig song is helping greatly as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elixir, if u can find it, mind passing it to me as well?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

i have the PIRATE game at home
my ps2 was modded
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 4, 2009)

same was mine that i gotten from my friend, only reason why i would take it from him,cos if it aint modded, its kinda useless, not easy to find ps2 games, the console yes, but games, arghhh


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

they still have some ps2 games here
you can still get them
well as for the games
i think is better we DL it ... sigh

by the way, hows your new connection

wait a minute 5000 posts


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 4, 2009)

?? what  new connection? its is still the same and i wonder if its cos i am only getting unpopular game and not ff series, so all the files i find are dying :|

hmm, i wonder how long more do we have to wait before ps2 games become retro enough to be hosted on regular file sharing sites? maybe 1 more year?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe when psp go send sony to hell
thats when we find retro ps2 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahaha



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [17:12]  anyway, elixir what do u mean by magna carta 2 anyway?
> [17:12]  there's only like 1 magna carta on the ps2
> [17:16] * MrFatso ([email protected]) Quit (www.gbatemp.net)
> [17:17] * Mrfatso ([email protected]) has joined #merc
> ...


----------



## mysterio123 (Sep 4, 2009)

talking about pirating, i am downloading batman arkham asylum for pc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 leaked like 10 days before released


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

i love that game
going to get that 360 version


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah pretty good game,

beat it on easy, normal, and got about 500 achievements already.... RRoD here i come


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> yeah pretty good game,
> 
> beat it on easy, normal, and got about 500 achievements already.... RRoD here i come








use the aircond to cool it down

*hides from Maz*


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 4, 2009)

I KILL YOU !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









meh if it dies i have another, bought one myself, and my brother donated his (i think his got banned on live) and he was sort of not into gaming anymore, but a couple weeks ago i tried connecting up to live, and ran all the updates and made an account with no probs...maybe he was suspended ow well its mine now hahahahha

i always find myself exhausting the 360 the most, pirate on the 360, and buy the exclusives on the PS3, heck i only have KZ2 and Little Big planet


----------



## engamemart (Sep 4, 2009)

you sure like playing games a lot


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

engamemart,
didn't expect you to be here

Maz7006,
my collection of ps3 game is also pitiful
LBP
Ryu ga gotoku 3
white knights chronicles
nba street

i am actually eying on a few ps3 titles even though they are non-exclusive titles


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sell them/ trade them in for the exclusives, and then just get all the other games on the 360 and/or PC, i don't like pirating, but sorry, i don't think i can keep up with the price of games for two 3rd generation consoles. 

for example, take a look at all these releases coming soon DiRT 2 - NFS: Shift - Assassins Creed II -  CoD Modern Warfare 2

imagine getting all those for PS3...thats like what 240$ USD -ish worth of games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no thanks ill pirate them (maybe the prime reason why i bought an xbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I still however BUY the PC games from time to time, but very rarely.

i mean if you prefer playing those games on the PS3 why not ? But still i'd save some cash and pirate.

next PS3 game im getting is either uncharted or resistance 2, but i hear that the uncharted 2 is coming out soon...should i just wait for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## engamemart (Sep 4, 2009)

i sold my ps3 too and all i got was this lousy m3i zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. poo... titties... mangina


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Sell them/ trade them in for the exclusives, and then just get all the other games on the 360 and/or PC, i don't like pirating, but sorry, i don't think i can keep up with the price of games for two 3rd generation consoles.
> 
> for example, take a look at all these releases coming soon DiRT 2 - NFS: Shift - Assassins Creed II -  CoD Modern Warfare 2
> 
> ...


hahahaha
since i hardly buy games
so i just buy the titles i really like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



actually now some of the older ps3 games are getting pretty cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like devil may cry, metal gear solid and a few more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so is time to invest on the older titles
i mean no harm collecting a few games right
after all, i am actually pirating all the 360 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 4, 2009)

elixir, get heavenly sword!!1 What other game that u know of that let u attack an enemy crotch??


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

is a saturday! how is the weather in SG
is it hazy thanks to our fellow neighbours?

unfortunately, i had played most of the early PS2 games
after that i didn't play much... the last game i played was minstrel song
i guessed i missed out many of the good games from ps2
1 day i hope to emulate ps2 on my ps3


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 5, 2009)

elixir, I need your PSN. Now.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 5, 2009)

?? what is PSN? 



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> is a saturday! how is the weather in SG
> is it hazy thanks to our fellow neighbours?
> 
> unfortunately, i had played most of the early PS2 games
> ...



nuts, its that time of the month again already? and i thought the haze was thanks to more people burning paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so elixir, any kiddie ps2 games u can recommand? So that at least by new year, i can bring the ps2 out and share with my cousins and relative


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Playstation Network. Or i dunno.

I haven't actually played much ps2 games.... But I love the A.C.E. series... 

Are there even any shops that sell a lot of ps2 games in Singapore anymore.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 5, 2009)

one shop at junction 8 still selling(its at level 4, the one next to cinema.

Going to get Growlanser: Heritage of War on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i remember they still have final fantasy 12, devil may cry collection(1 ~ 3), god of war, kingdom hearts 2 and someothers, all of them around 40++


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Haven't been to J8 in a while... But do they sell very good games? Liek those top rated or underrated but very good kind. Speaking of that, my pirated Okami disc spoilt before I could start a second game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i wanna buy the whoel A.C.E. series.

Speaking of shopping centresm Northpoint is relatively boring even after the "refurnish".... Its really boring, even with a new building, all I see is clothes and food. 

Though a lot of food... We have Subway(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Swensen's, LJS, Mac, KFC, PastaMania, a Chinese restaurant, Yoshinoya, A bbq chicken restaurant or somethign liddat, something called Manhattan fish market, Seoul Garden (i think?), Ishi Mura (a japanese themed food court), a regular food court, a hong kong style cafe (or so they say) and a level full of those old chang kee sort of finger food stuffs stores.

A lot of food stuff... And generic shopping centre fare...clothes. I think the refurnish was a waste of moeny. Even if it could attract more ladies... It would diminsih soon anyways, I mean, how many clothes can a lady wear anyway?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 5, 2009)

We have Pizza hut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.pizzahut.com.hk/en/home.html


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Most countries have pizz hut, don't be stupid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was celebrating my mum's b'day just a few days ago we caleld pizza hut delivery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I think I jsut turned from overweight to severely ovrweight.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> We have Pizza hut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we have a&w, Kajang Satay, the chicken rice shop, mamak franchise


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 5, 2009)

we have macdonalds macdonalds macdonalds kfc pizza hut chicken rice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also that raml burger at night amrkets.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes thats true...
BUT..
Our PH's are special.
They look like a fancy restaurant, Unlike the ones in the US.
They look like a fucking old apartment..


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Ooooo, whats that in your avatar pikachu? Artist impression of vidboy? Er yea, the _pasar malams_ sell good food. I love em. Since young.

The more notable franchises in S'pore include:

-McDonald's (duh)
-KFC
-Subway
-Long John Silver
-Burger King
-Pasta Mania
-Pizza Hut
-Ya Kun Kaya
-Canadian Pizza
-Old Chang Kee
-Sakae Sushi
-Starbucks
-Mos Burger

Something like that... We have little home grown and super successful franchises.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Ooooo, whats that in your avatar pikachu? Artist impression of vidboy? Er yea, the _pasar malams_ sell good food. I love em. Since young.
> 
> The more notable franchises in S'pore include:
> 
> ...


its a character from a webcomic.
i ate at ya kun yesterday mm toast


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> -Canadian Pizza


LOLWUT

But yeah we have starbucks.
Frappachino FTW!!!

In other news i may not go to PAX. =(


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 5, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


canadian pizza? the pizza hut's 2 4 1 thing or something else?

mos burger's fries are nice but their coffee is too coffee.  bitter

SG starbucks ftw!


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Whats a PAX?

And tbh, I never tried starbucks before. But I liekd McCafe's frappe...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.paxsite.com/

And iPika i liked your old avis better.


----------



## mysterio123 (Sep 5, 2009)

old town leh?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Yes thats true...
> BUT..
> Our PH's are special.
> They look like a fancy restaurant, Unlike the ones in the US.
> They look like a fucking old apartment..



our one is also fancy
we have pizzas that you can't taste...
tsk tsk

this is what we call localization


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 5, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> http://www.paxsite.com/
> 
> And iPika i liked your old avis better.
> 
> ...


japan's macdonalds are nicer than singapores :3
malaysia doesn't have cheese fries for some kfc outlets i think. or was that another country's?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 5, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not sure le, the game titles seems to be top rated(ff and kingdom hearts) and under-rated(i forgotten the names)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

sweet sweet sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ipikachu been to Malaysia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we have old town too
old town is like spammer!
they are spamming the whole malaysia with their outlet


----------



## mysterio123 (Sep 5, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> sweet sweet sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to KL. it was epic. like every 5km one old town. 
Sometimes even one facing each other.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



towards the north of malaysia?
most of those towns are dead or dying
younger generations had moved to city
tsk tsk


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 5, 2009)

old town? is that a fast food or??

or it just old buildings?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

hahahahahhaa
i misread

yeah.. thats the old town fast food
that one is a bloody spam


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> -it looked weird on my computer o_o
> 
> -japan's macdonalds are nicer than singapores :3



Don't worry it looked weird on mine too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I thought it was kinda tasteless.

What is old town fast food anyways? When i googled I went t=into a site with guys besides motorbikes....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

Japan's Mc... as far as i can recall is the same over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



their teriyaki burger taste almost like the prosperity burger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is just that our prosperity burger comes with a little black pepper

old town white coffee
or
old town coffee
www.oldtown.com.my


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 5, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> sweet sweet sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course. almost every SGean must have gone to their neighbour before o_o
old town?
if i ever eaten there i woud have forgotten o_o


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> almost every SGean must have gone to their neighbour before o_o



I guess I'm one of the sad few....

I still have to return for remedial this week. Amaths some more... fuck.

And the sec 3 extended programme and o levels at the end of year... Man, I'm sad.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

domination,
be good go study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, good morning my friends from singapore and members from other parts of the world


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, good morning to us, good night to guys from america,

hmm, old town reminds me of a shop in singapore, they also like this, spam spam and they sell kaya toast and coffee and softboiled eye and that's it. 
edit: Hmm, their bread is alot more darker than our version.
Last time, their bread was a novelty, but now i can just go to any coffee shop(real one) and get kaya toast at a cheaper rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2: wow, their noodle set is so "worth-it"... one packet of maggie mee nia with 1 egg and 1 hotdog and some vege, like that also can 4.50


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

all this coffee shop transform to cafe shops are mostly spammers + scandals
i always argue with my wife!
wth we have to pay so much for such stuff!!!
tsk tsk~!

same goes to mamak?
go mamak eat fried maggi mee when i can have that at home~!
LOL

i just bumped into kogawa and she said atashi ga chisai totemo (because i am short)
i replied.. yeah you are!
KICKED~!
lol...
she is cool and cute
if only ipikachu is a little cute


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

There are lots of cash-in franchises now... Liek yakun kaya. Sell kaya toast only taste a little nice can open so many shops all over the island.Those bakeries too, some bread can cost much more than original making cost. And literally every single fast food outlet too, though I don't mind mac and subway cos they are damn tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whos kogawa? Anyone I know? Temper?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

i basically don't spend on all these cash-in franchise
i don't like pay extra for something that i can easily get with a cheaper price
yet they didn't exhibit their worthiness by proving their food would be better
roti-boy used to generate lots of buzz~!
now just a dead shop


kogawa = girl from loveplus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




just now i tried greeting her by smacking her
then she kicked me in return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OUCH


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, i remember last time there was a coffee bread craze, now le? So little left, not that i care or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There was roti-boy(i think), then still got what other weird weird names(i think roti-mama or something), now all gone. But mayb it is just me or are there more sweet potato shop popping up? 



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> There are lots of cash-in franchises now... Liek yakun kaya. Sell kaya toast only taste a little nice can open so many shops all over the island.Those bakeries too, some bread can cost much more than original making cost. And literally every single fast food outlet too, though I don't mind mac and subway cos they are damn tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, that's the one.I keep forgetting that shop name.


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahhh from Love Plus... Game girl friend is definitely better than cyber-wife. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember there used to be a papa roti shop in north point foodcourt. Another roti rip-off. Got a quite a long queue, though the indian rice was and is still the hottest selling store in our food court lol. This shows Singaporeans crave for other races' culture!

And now more bubbel tea shop pop up too! Last time used to be more dead, now Yishun and Khatib MRT both have bakeries with bubble tea counters!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, but i miss the good old days where they despo for customers till 1 cup of bubble tea 1 dollar


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh man. One time i was at a night market and somebody was selling bubble tea with processed fruit powder. The Bubbles and the Juice tasted like Shit in a bottle.

But real bubble tea in China and in HK are massive amounts of win.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

bubble tea from taiwan wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Domination,
HOW TRUE! game girl friend is epic win


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

You know, those things from Taiwan when they come to Singapore and have some novelty value, Singaporeans flock to them.

Bubble Tea, and remember there were others just don't remember specifically.

But something with novelty value I like. Bubble Tea I love it. Blue Coral is tasty! And you know, I prefer the shaved ice or something like that more than ice cream


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

while walking home
a girl called me~!
argh.. so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Domination,
the same thing happens when something from japan/korea goes to taiwan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL

????


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, in the Aisa popular culture food chain

->            ->         ->          
Singapore    China/Taiwan    Korea    Japan
->             ->        ->        

In ascending order. I swear Singapore is always followign other popular cultures. Japan is influential world wide in popular culture for some reason, so many weaboos.... I didn't put in the countries with less chinese cos the other races seem to have more resistance towards these things.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Speaking of Taiwan, I met this girl from Taiwan on omegle (She's 19 btw). Wow, She is just freaking addorable. She is just learning English and...Wants to speak German?  But overall she's really cute. ^-^


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

Vidboy10,
i want omegle!!!!

Overall on how much these cultures impact on our country

```
malaysia -> taiwan/hongkong
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-> japan/korea
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-> europe/us 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-> india 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ->indonesia
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ (strong impact)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ (impact)ÂÂÂÂÂÂ(less impact)
```


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

So you don't liek pikachu anymore? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whats Omegle? Some chinese version of irc or something?

Speaking of chinese versions, I read somewher that chinese have their own versions of sites because of their strict censoring and blocking. What are they? I know they use QQ and not MSN, B***u(they allow musci donwlaods so I suppose I need to censor it) and not google... What else are there? Vidboy, does HK get the censors they get in mainland?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

http://omegle.com/ (some random chat thingy)

yeah, chinese blocked most of those uploading sites!
they use QQ
even QQ is available on mobilephone
i think vidboy10 is toying with ipikachu


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

I really don't understand all the censoring and blocking. China and Australia, its unreasonable really. No offence vidboy, but if China blocks the chinese from reading up about their tibet and dunno what stuff, they are actually shwoing that they are extremley ashamed. Why do that in the first place? China hasn't really met true democracy... Its just my opinion, no offence.

Singapore may not have much free speech rights, but we get a speaker's corner. And we have internet freedom.

And yeah, I think the westerners have lots of impact here. But the impact is more on our way of life etc. Popular culture, Japan really has more impact. If you can actually count the number of weaboos that worship Japan you'll know.

Edit: And elixir, isn't it your job to protect your cyber-wife from him? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit2: Eh? I remembered I edited the post... why was there a post merge?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I really don't understand all the censoring and blocking. China and Australia, its unreasonable really. No offence vidboy, but if China blocks the chinese from reading up about their tibet and dunno what stuff, they are actually shwoing that they are extremley ashamed. Why do that in the first place? China hasn't really met true democracy... Its just my opinion, no offence.
> 
> Singapore may not have much free speech rights, but we get a speaker's corner. And we have internet freedom.
> 
> ...



china = capitalism. given that many others wish to wreck china apart, true democracy will just crush china in a day time !!
to achieve true democracy i think it will take at least another 50-100 years for china to do that... 
is not because of their gov't, is the mentality of the chinese)  

remember CNN reported/made some fake news about the incident happened last year? would you want your citizens to view/read such idiotic reports?

as for tibet, do you know how dharma treat the tibetians?
go research a little ~! 

by knowing the history you should/know why would the chinese officials being protective over things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, not only china does that.. many other countries practices that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we don't have internet freedom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ipikachu hates me


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I still believe that in the present era, all information should be available to everyone. For Singapore, for China, for U.S., for every country.

And democracy as well, the people should get to decide their leaders, and get what they want and the governemnt is for running the country. I don't think there is a single country that is really that open minded yet. Sadly even with the internet's boom, there is still no true freedom. Australia has the fucked up firewall and censors,w hy thats stupid.

And Singaproe only just implemented video games ratings last year or sometime around that. Yes it protects children, but I don't see freedom and democracy.

Freedom and democracy is actually evry sensitive cos everybody see things from different viewpoints.

And pikachu hates you? Why? Maybe cos you never protect her from vidboy


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

how true and that is so true

even our internet law says no censorship .. end up they blocking one of the blogger's blog because of saying bad things about the govt'
now they are prohibiting us from saying bad things about the govt' over blogs

video games rating? LOL
pirates!!!!

freedom and democracy = unifaction

ipikachu never liked me.. she always hated and love flaming me


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Auctuelly, in china they'res not really alot of communism there anymore. And they're Internet is really cheap there. And alot of sites like Youtube and Facebook and omegle arnt blocked there when I go online. And pretty much elixir said is just rumors and such. And yeah they have QQ. And imet 2 people from china on omegle. They're pretty much a free country right now. And they're alterative sites arnt thy bad, like Tudou and QQ are pretty good.

But I think China is a really beautiful place to live in IMO. 
Just the polution I really hate.


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, we Singapore have a place to voice any anger called the Speaker's Corner. And there, people raged against companies that misguided them to buy Lehman Brother shares. And I think disatisfaction against PAP is allowed there. Though voicing out against PAP out on the street seems to be illegal. 

A few leaders of the opposition parties were prosecuted. Including a very famous leader/lawyer who is an indian, forgot his name. He was supposedly a grerat leader. He dided anyway.

I would like to think we have no censorship, but we have something called the Media Development Authority. Heard it blocks some sites (I reckon they block pr0n sites too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And awww, she flames you? ?????????????????Not to mention shes your cyber-wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I believe there is no communism in China. If there is communism, it wouldn''t grow to be such an economic strong power. But I just think a country should allow their people to read most, if not all, information and let them decide themselves. And if they should have new leaders. Then tahts true democracy. Apparently, I do not see many countries like that. And I agree Chian is a nice place, especially since some industries are actually growing very well now.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

is sggirls being blocked ?
if not then they are not doing their job!
hahahahah

Vidboy10,
china is a great place and true that they have their own version of youtube, mediaupload and etc
i think their version of youtube is youku...
as for uploading purpose they use jsharer, namipan, rayfile and etc
internet is cheap but not speedy


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, but there's also Tudou
http://www.tudou.com/

Also you Should Look at Chinas Soilders. I was watching CCTV yesterday and damn. They're just impressive.

Also how's the weather there in SG?


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

The girls still have their clothes on, so no need for censoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And youku is a pretty cool site for chinese dramas, but I don't think it has as much videos on the big global affairs as youtube.

And, so, the chinese censoring does not extend to their SARs, right?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah, i heard of tudou!!!

domination,
once in a while the girls don't wear clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by the way, i am joining tennis doubles with manaka


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

What is this SGgirls site you speak of?


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> What is this SGgirls site you speak of?



You are too young to know! At least I'm older than you by a little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think you can ever find a singapore pr0n site, our people are too conservative!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahahahaha...
conservative? REALLY?
i once met some singaporeans while i was in OZ..
they surely very open minded
GIRLS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i remember a girl used to call me from SG..
ahh..

by the way, i am going out with maneka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to some leisure sports


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

haha enjoy yourself, anyone, does anyone see a need for video game rating, i understand its for parents to know what they are getting themselves into, but for kids, do any of us really care?

I mean most kids they just see if games look nice or not, they don care about ahh crap, this game M18 one, i cannot buy it or something.


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

I meant conservative as in they wouldn't share their sex tapes and pr0nz of themselves on the web.

Though I still remember there was this NYP girl. She filmed herself having sex on her phone. The phone kena stolen, then someone leaked her video ont the web. I think she got kicked out of NYP? Sad.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

o ya that tammy chick, wonder what happen to her anyway?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyways as I was saying, how's the weather there in SG and Malaysia?

For me HK pretty much looks like this...


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Wheater? So-so...

Rained this morning. Its not really the extra rainy season here yet. That would be around November and december.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

same here rained this morning

well supposed to be a hot sunny day but hazy
thanks to our neighbour indonesia burning forest w/o consideration
cough cough


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh yeah Elixir, the buildings in your Avi. 
I've seen those before. My moms uncle (Who lives in Guanzhou) has a Steel Mini Statue of it. And I asked my mom to ask her uncle "What are these two buildings?" and then she translated my sentance to Cantonese and and then he was telling her in Cantonese about and then she told me what he said "Those are the Petronas Twin Towers from Malaysia" Then suddenly you were the first thing thy popped into my head. Then I asked "How was malaysia? How was it like being there?" then my mom translated it to Cantonese then he replied "It was very interesting to be there, the city was clean, there food was tasty, and most of all they were very nice people." an he had some pictures from they're and he was also talking about other places he visited.

inb4coolstorybro


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

All countries around ou region are like that. ASEAN countries all have kind people. Well maybe not Singapore.

Some of our salespeople have sulkish faces. Bad service. No regard for customers. Heh, makes you wonder how we can have so many sucessful businessmen.

I just realised elixir is from "CaY-L"... lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah Elixir, the buildings in your Avi.
> I've seen those before. My moms uncle (Who lives in Guanzhou) has a Steel Mini Statue of it. And I asked my mom to ask her uncle "What are these two buildings?" and then she translated my sentance to Cantonese and and then he was telling her in Cantonese about and then she told me what he said "Those are the Petronas Twin Towers from Malaysia" Then suddenly you were the first thing thy popped into my head. Then I asked "How was malaysia? How was it like being there?" then my mom translated it to Cantonese then he replied "It was very interesting to be there, the city was clean, there food was tasty, and most of all they were very nice people." an he had some pictures from they're and he was also talking about other places he visited.
> 
> inb4coolstorybro



hahahhaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats the petronas twin tower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well like domination mentioned most people from ASEAN countries are kind and willing to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigh, sometimes the only problem is language barrier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if only everyone speaks the same language
making travelling easier

food tasty? that depends on what you eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i reckon HK got some top notch chinese cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



overhere what is good would be those hawker foods and foods from some small restaurant!
what would be special is the localize chinese food that you don't get to eat else where


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

rainy last night,till now, i am still feeling cold ('.')


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

i hate rains!
makes the the day so gloomy!!!
but i love rain overnights


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 6, 2009)

It's been sometime that i haven't seen rain. Sun Sun Sun Sun Sun here.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

awww...
day 85 .. manaka proposed!
gonna backup my sav for good

Maz7006,
hot hot hot? lol!! 
for tomorrow, don't forget go to the shop and get your cable


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, sun would be nice, i hate the cold, makes it hard for me to get any work done without falling asleep :|


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 6, 2009)

im actually not looking forward to it

i need to go to the city, i.e. Beirut, that's where all the shops are, and its damn hot. It's the humidity that kills me. Heck im actually thinking about getting a cousin to get it for me and then delivering it to my house


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

too bad i don have any magic power, or i trade places with u for a day or 2


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 6, 2009)

trust me...you wouldn't want to 

ask elixir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Cough*DSTT 50$*Cough*


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 6, 2009)

yes you guys won't want to trade place with Maz for sure
same here and i won't want to trade with him


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 6, 2009)

hate elixir? i wish

just finished diabolical box, the story's quite nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a competition on wednesday and i haven't even started programming, and theres no one telling me to go to school tomorrow, so i dont have the program for programming, no robot to test, so i shouldn't even try and show up early in the morning on wednesday for the competition which is going to last from 8-6, plus tomorrow my mother's taking leave and teaching me chinese!


*dead*

cute? 
haha, my friends said i was cute a few times 
but that depends on your definition of cute. and also i behave differently infront of different people.


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Every human can be cute. No matter it personality or features wise. It just depends on your viewpoint.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just realised I'm really a digital idiot. The other day Overlord Nadrian asked me if I have facebook. I realise everybody has 'em. :|

I only need to return 1 day for Amaths... But I'll probablt fail EOY exam too. I think I should drop. Budden will have too little subjects for O Levels. I think next year I probably need to retake chinese too, totally not confident.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Every human can be cute. No matter it personality or features wise. It just depends on your viewpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my classmate doesn't have facebook. but she's an exception because.. just because.
this year for me and my class is streaming year, then al of my friends(most) want to take A maths, (one of the teachers said only 3e1 and 3e2 had a maths, though later than they give out a survey form)when their maths is so-so. i don't discourage them, but by their attitude, they'll get single digit results at sec 4. since 3e1 is for pure smart people(sort of..) they want to go to 3e2, but 3e2 has no coursework(art d&t f&n etc.) so if i wanted to go with them (which is no because im not going to take a maths and i seem to be the only student in the whole cohort to want art) it collides. i think they'll go by the survey though. mehh


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Almost every single class in my level takes Amaths. Only one class exception, but they can take it after curriculum. Three classes out of 5 take at least one pure science. My class can take pure bio after school too. 

Amaths is really frustrating if your basics aren't good. Pythagoras Theorem etc, all are just buffed up versions of sec 2. With some new stuff and lots of new theory. Though theory is about the same. And the formual list in exams will be quite long because of trigo functions...

And I don't have msn too... (ok I have for only one tiem to help my friend set up his DSTT with Ysmenu), no blog, no facebook, no lots of stuff... Thouh speaking of memes, I am probably more knowledgable


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Almost every single class in my level takes Amaths. Only one class exception, but they can take it after curriculum. Three classes out of 5 take at least one pure science. My class can take pure bio after school too.
> 
> Amaths is really frustrating if your basics aren't good. Pythagoras Theorem etc, all are just buffed up versions of sec 2. With some new stuff and lots of new theory. Though theory is about the same. And the formual list in exams will be quite long because of trigo functions...
> 
> And I don't have msn too... (ok I have for only one tiem to help my friend set up his DSTT with Ysmenu), no blog, no facebook, no lots of stuff... Thouh speaking of memes, I am probably more knowledgable


im 13 years old and what is this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



need to off the laptop bye.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

huh? what is what?

As for me, i get facebook mainly to waste away my boredem, school is pretty boring at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i admit it though, i still have no idea what twitter/myspace/friendster is


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

Types of media I do not have and many people have:
-twitter
-a blog (be it blogger, lj, xanga)
-friendster
-facebook

I am really pathetic. And I'm 15 (counted as... though I'm born in december, and in 1994)

But I have a GBAtemp account with a spamcount of over two thousand and they aren't even close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what is what?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

all i have is friendster which is basically useless


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a twitter but meh page needs to look moar cool.

lol elixir, i notice you had 5,006 posts 3 days ago now its 5,067.
heh


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> all i have is friendster which is basically useless



haha, u too? u got roped into having one of those by your friend/colleage?


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE( elixir's sig) said:
			
		

> in chinese people like you are ??
> oh hi to those people who hates gbatemp yet visiting them! ???????



lol, nao can? thats too... extreme. And i tot only thanoobis dropped that stupid comment? Apparently his really too stupid to see that alot of cheat codes from the net come from you. Beggars can't be choosers. If he doesn't use cheat codes, all the more he shouldn't criticise. lol, zi xiang mao dun... there are quite some on the wii board who call us "gbafail" but they still help out, this guy is special retarded

I don't think I'll have have those internet stuffs cos I'm antisocial and don't have many friends. Especially since those who use them more are mainly girls....

And I didn't realise Singapore was going to have ZZ Top here! The other day I went to last.fm and they recomemnded some F1 event at fort canning and looks like a big band like ZZ Top is coming! And it seems some more famous people like Elvis Costello and Opeth are going to have acts too. I've never seen an Aerosmith act in Singapore ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my avatar hasn't changed yet right? I swear i changed it yesterday evening.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

?? who/what is ZZ Top? who are elvis costello/Opeth??

your avatar, ya it did change, to a dude with his guitar right?


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

I think my avatar didn't change because I uploaded to the temp from my pc. Uploaded to photobucket and it worked.

And ZZ Top is a cool Hard Rock band. Elvis Costello is a successful solo musician... Opeth is NeSchn's favouriter Black Metal band.

Sad that Singapore doesn't have these stuff. Mostly people do acoustic or alternative. Or just plain rock. No Hard Rock


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

i see, thanks for the info


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

friendster? my friend she wanted me to join!
you know what she did?
she just simply ask me for my email and registered for me
the password is still the same since
LOL

Vidboy10,
because i have been posting here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you guys are helping me to +1 and i am helping you guys to +1


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> she just simply ask me for my email and registered for me



Speaking of that...

I think my sis made me a facebook account because she wanted to play more than one of the weird pet thing....

Is face book really that awesome? Just looks like some cheap flash games yet people craze over them and play them like... everyday. Mad over them.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

trust me facebook!
friendster is sort of like dead ;P
the pet society is better


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



think of facebook this way:

School blocks quite a few game website BUT not facebook, and when u are in school with lots of site blocked and u have nothing to do... facebook is the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and that reminds me elixir, that was what i did for my friend, but it was on his request, anyway he just use facebook to do quizes haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

some office blocks facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wonder when would someone crazy enough to get me a facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh facebook quiz?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

ya, they are usually quiz like maybe Q1) which one would u prefer? a)Stomping on little people b)Dancing in the rain c)Flying around ... and etc A) You are _____(insert phrase)____ (insert description)

and well, if u want, i can help u create an account on facebook, but don't u already share one with your wife?


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

How old is elixir anyway? He sounds like someone very young....

I think Singaporeans are just following cyber culture... you know, other countries a lto of people use then they also use. Its like twitter also becoem popular here after it became famous overseas.

And my friends with DS don't even come here (they know here because I always mention the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they download the cheats from here). Probably because its not famous, They probably  go to SG club instead because theres no super famous forum on the nets. Save 4chan....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

of course i am young
if i am so old how can i be pika's cyber


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> of course i am young
> if i am so old how can i be pika's cyber


aren't you about 20+? almost 30 or so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




people play facebook because mainly of

-the playfish games
pet society
crazy planets
country story
etc.
-zynga games
mafia wars etc.

and the tons of quizzes, ( i will die at ???p: ???nu?? 1 ?o 2079 ?? 4:23 pm.

?sn??: p?o? uo ?u?????u??uo? ?ou ?q ?u?p???? ???

???: 83 plo s????
)
and last time there was a flood of "how well do you know me" quizzes(in which no one got above 50 even my sister and lots of people got 0 due to the questions being of stuff i dont talk about lmao) now theres this stalkercheck which got renamed to fancheck cause of facebook policies and stuff.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

pikachu has old man fetish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know old the pet thing and the uizes thing. But man, the pet thing is just like some ceap flash game from what I see. Just neopets with real time interaction. 

And theres such a quiz which predicts when you die? Maybe I'll go hunt down the account my sis made. I think I'll die young though


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 7, 2009)

fetish?>?

the worst part is that the pet society forums are filled with idiots who don't know proper english and 99% of the posts in the whole forum are..

"bump"
"thanks you"

the only good thing is that i can be a troll there and my artwork is considered good( people start threads for artworks then people pay them, like some art shop etc. easy money!)

http://apps.facebook.com/death-time/?ref=nf


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Date: August 17 of 2036 at 8:53 pm.
> 
> Cause: Shot repeatedly in a gang killing
> 
> Age: 41 years old



What bullshit is this. At least they could come up with something better... Gang killing? Like hell I'll ever join gang even if I can;t get into a good course. lol, I pity the facebook tards who are addicted. and will believe this.

And you dunno what fetish means or what? Then nvm....

I think you can earn money for your blog with that nuff something rite? The internets is actually a good exploit for money. A lot of potential. Blog shops can actually do very well if you advertise and manage it well.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao
my friend has a blogshop for her used comics but her room still has.. more than 50%.
the easiest to earn money to to sell internet(game) money! 
the easiest way to earn internet money is to draw crap in a crappy forum!
http://forum.playfish.com/showthread.php?t=1191878
lol'd/


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination,
quite many of them earn money through blog
some relies on the advertisement 
some sell things through their blog


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> http://forum.playfish.com/showthread.php?t=1191878



What is this i don't even....

The power of the internets is great!

Thats why obama and the government open so many sites! And also get an extra source of revenue. I think Singaporean teenager alot addicted to computer games, or things like facebook etc. I'm addicted to manga and the temp! so you can earn alot if you advertise to your friends then they spread to their communitites.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination,
you planning for any site? LOL


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

of course not, my possesions are very little, i don't have much to sell. And a blog will have no readers. A news site is too much of a hassle for me. A forum will be dead(especially under my administration) . I probably won't earn much.

Speaking of forums, elixir you have any powers over at the cheat forum? Can you delete my account with the same name? It looks like I never and won't ever use it in the future, don't waste storage. And don't peek at the password.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> of course not, my possesions are very little, i don't have much to sell. And a blog will have no readers. A news site is too much of a hassle for me. A forum will be dead(especially under my administration) . I probably won't earn much.
> 
> Speaking of forums, elixir you have any powers over at the cheat forum? Can you delete my account with the same name? It looks like I never and won't ever use it in the future, don't waste storage. And don't peek at the password.



i can delete your account but i can't peep on your password (your password is save)
why delete? who knows 1 day you might join us and spam the forum
we have a spam forum there
you can spam all sort of stuff you want
as long as no advertisement , porn and rom


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> of course not, my possesions are very little, i don't have much to sell. And a blog will have no readers. A news site is too much of a hassle for me. A forum will be dead(especially under my administration) . I probably won't earn much.
> 
> Speaking of forums, elixir you have any powers over at the cheat forum? Can you delete my account with the same name? It looks like I never and won't ever use it in the future, don't waste storage. And don't peek at the password.



ai ya, blog is just for ur ownself sake, u don have to turn it into a shop, u can use it as a diary or like me, i have a blog but its more accurate to called it my digital backup place


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have fun but don't SPAM



Orly?

I think I'm only gonna post there. Cheat codes... meh... don't know anything bout them.

And 

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/afp...1003325/1/.html

Wtf. Abu Dhabi... they are rich man.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

Those countries from middle east = filthy rich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if only....... and they would be so strong....

Domination,
we have an off topic forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



feel free to talk about anything over there


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

u want, elixir can make u special spammer group as well


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

hahahahhaa, interesting!

mrfatso,
team ACG is on their move to translate loveplus
i wonder will they kick gbatemp's ass like usual


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

I said hello at the hello thread. I feel so guilty, I'm one step towards my spamming spree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, I think the middle eastern people are so rich. Their oil makes them rich. And you know what? Last year we had an oil price increase. They probably are doing well in the recession.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hahahahhaa, interesting!
> 
> mrfatso,
> team ACG is on their move to translate loveplus
> i wonder will they kick gbatemp's ass like usual



haha, congrats to u, by the way elixir, which DQ is the one with the girl who know this skill called puff puff or something, i remember reading something about that there is DQ on the ps2 with a character with skills that sounds just so ...sensual


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I said hello at the hello thread. I feel so guilty, I'm one step towards my spamming spree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, we need you to be there!
GO! we talk about everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was told they x2 or x3 of their specs during the hike
for instance 50 floors of building become 100 floors
LOL

thats how freaking rich they are


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

haha, saw your hello at the cheat forum


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

i replied on the cheat forum


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Whats there to post... manga? lol

You know, compared to the western countries I say the middle east is actually much richer, but gets less attention from us common folks because US likes to take control of the economy. The arabians there are very rich. Look at manchester city FC....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

every single thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i mean you are free to post anything!
if anyone flame you then i will ban them for you

EDIT: kidding on the simply ban part


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

offf-topic = no topic at all, so feel free to spam away.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

There are some people you can't ban. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the forum is too dead for anyone to flame me. I think I want to start a manga thread like the music thread.

Btw

Khoo Teck Phuat hospital

Cool, and its very near my house btw =D OH. WAIT. choi.

Btw, here is the show I was talking about earlier. Fort Canning... that means its free right?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> There are some people you can't ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'hahahhaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can't ban the admins for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok i will look forward to your music thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



feel free to start threads like manga and etc


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, i meant I will make a maga thread liek the music thread there which people discuss music in.

I'm shocked that the place even has 500 members, its dead like hell. And I realised members around our region are all good in cheat stuff. :| elxir, mrfatso, pikachu... shucks I'm so out standing.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> lol, i meant I will make a maga thread liek the music thread there which people discuss music in.
> 
> I'm shocked that the place even has 500 members, its dead like hell. And I realised members around our region are all good in cheat stuff. :| elxir, mrfatso, pikachu... shucks I'm so out standing.


lies

i have almost forgotten about AR coding.
so there!
and i can only code really easy ones if i have the help of.. i dunno

facebook's not working!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

i might be the best in malaysia
given that many others doesn't even know shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kidding :>

anyway, i am gradually switching to the chinese scene


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Bye elixir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And tomorrow, theres the chinese "Don't Forget the Lyrics" called ?????! . Its not good at all. Didn;t like the english one much, and I think this sucks worse.

And haven't watched Singapore Idol... hows the contestants?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

don know le, i saw the contestant's face, immediately ran away haha :| Some of their face really cmi, so of cos i doubt that they will be able to make it into the finals after all(public look at face not really at their voice)


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

From here...

I don't think any of them are good... in SG. Singapore is more of c-pop really, the english musicians won't really be sucessful here, especially since their face.... Then when these people want to go overseas, they are only like Miley Cyrus, only minus her popularity. And die altogether.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

william sung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tried holding manaka's hand
she doesn't allow
hahahaha

just like old days


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> just like old days



What did your wife do to you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And William Sung? Reminds me of William Hung. If you go to the interview videos, you'll see a video of someone thinking he had what it takes to get through. I'm baffled! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't see the video though, needs some microsoft silver-thing.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

ya is william hung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nah.. i remember last time when first go dating with chicks
holding hand is the most exciting part
sigh...


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 7, 2009)

im such a troll in the playfish forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Bye elixir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?





 really? maybe next time got chinese SG idol  eh.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> last time....holding hand...most exciting part



I think you have something even more exciting now huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of holding hands... I think i see a lot of students getting intimate in public. Fuck, I think some even kiss on MRT. And i think last time I primary shcool I see a couple below my block they are almost like having sex but have their uniforms on. The society nowadays.... I think my generation is the degradation of mankind.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

ipikachu,
practicing your flaming skill?



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exciting? of course manaka is all that i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahaha... blame the media


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my class chairman and vice-chairman  love petting publicly >_> and lol me and my classmate each have a photo of them kissing. they do it too much.

elixir what about your IRL wife?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

mind posting here?


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> chinese SG idol
> 
> Armageddon will come.
> 
> ...



Hot anot? Hawt de hua, can send me?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

relationship now? DRY
what keeps me moving is lil boy
sigh. .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otherwise, why would i be so crazy about loveplus


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Aiyah,nowadays is like that lah. 

Singapore even worse. Some are too busy working to even care to have something as shiok as ***... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. How does it feel anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Singapore divorce rate is high, because people work too mcuh and their love dries up. And they don't even have time to have child and no reason to not divorce. Pathetic IMO.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

a good one is always a good one
is like one of the best thing in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a lousy one is always as shit
you feel dejected for some reason


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

I always believe in worse then worst, better then best... My viewpoint is from neutrality.

You may be stressed out or become a little grey due to work. I'm sure you will see when the lil boy grows up its worth it. And you can enjoy your life when you retire. Does Malaysia has CPF-esque policies?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

CPF = EPF
it doesn't pay as good as the SG one
but after years of saving it is also quite alot


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 7, 2009)

only kissing on the playground where got hot lol. but my classmate like got a lot of pictures of them... doing stuff in the wrong moment.. lmao.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> only kissing on the playground where got hot lol. but my classmate like got a lot of pictures of them... doing stuff in the wrong moment.. lmao.



Your class pres hot can liao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or they got a little more intimate. I too horny because of my convo with Hadrian in the shoutbox just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/K

elixir, you know, actually though we have more payout in the end, but we pay alot through our career. But the boss also got pay, so we gain!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

POST! otherwise BAN!!
email me if you wish

manaka saw me talking to nene during my parttime job

manaka: she is our senior and pretty...
me: why..
manaka: nothing and sorry for disrturbing

domination,
over here is
11% from employee, 12% from employer 
i hope the figures are correct


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> email me if you wish








I think ours is like this Doesn't seem much different. Well, other than our currency is bigger.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

rinko saw me throwing rubbsih

rinko: so you work here?
me: yeah
rinko: anything interesting?
me: there is..

nene came out from the back door ! 

nene: can you come in please? i need you to help me
me: ok
rinko: so thats what you mean by interesting! bye
me: ???


domination,
sometimes i wish our currency is bigger
then it sort of make us richer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but gov't always think about tourist and import


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Singapore gets tons of tourists even though our currency is big. And because we import things which are electronic components like waffles and the superconductors mentioned earlier, so no one really cares cause its not food which is bought on regular basis.

Though one reason our currency is big, well we have equal currency treaty with Brunei, maybe its because their currency is big.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

i had never actually study how SG economic works
i know SG (temasek) invest a lot on foreign MNC
hahahahha! it seems interesting

anyway, i remember when i was younger SGD = MYR
then slowly it 1 SGD = 1.5 MYR and now i think 1 SGD = 2.5~2.8 MYR


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

oO, its 2.5 already?

i remember last time 1 SGD was = 2 MYR


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, yeah.. I think if Malaysia never seperate, our currency will also be small. Our leaders go on a different road compared to your leaders. Well I'm glad though, because I prefer Singapore's present direcion now.... A small landmass somehow makes me feel it has more potential.

And you know, Singapore invests in lots of companies and etc. Thats a reason for our money. And Singapore and Brunei currency is interchangeable 1:1 too, I wonder which is the bigger contributor...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

it has been 2.5 for quite a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





when we talk about trade is always benefits both party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



unless some unfair treaty!
i think it benefits SG
why? crude oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, this is the best thread ever in gbatemp! no flame for shovelwares http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=178...p;#entry2235914


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL. We are like the UK to Malaysia as UK is to us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And well, I personally think it may be helpful, but not really smart. I mean we can buy crude oil at a lower price if the treaty wasn't signed. Most other SEA countries don't care much about their currency growth.

And that thread needs some kid-friendliness


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

other ASEAN countries like us relies on export, foreign direct investment (FDI), tourist to survive

we need to provide the cheap labour to attract others to invest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




malaysia rank no.1 by providing the most educated worker with lowest pay! (cheap labour)

EDIT: night my friends from singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: ipika, be good ! careful of the tooth fairies


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

hmm, child friendliness, does that mean that we have to start discussing barney and friends, hi-5 and all those lame child shows? Oh noes...

and by the way, Blue Clues ROCKS!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Blue Clues ROCKS!!!


QFT

I really used to love it.

And nitey night elixir. 

I think Singapore is just the opposite of providing cheap labor. We are the one that hires also the labor around our region. lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

hahaha i am back for a short while
need to update my own cheat database 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well singapore hires alot malaysians


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 7, 2009)

I FINALLY HAZ MY CABLE !!!!!!!!!!

as soon as i plugged it in, and reserved an IP for it on my router, the power died

FML. 

F' Lebanon.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

Genset is the word my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*escapes on Maz's Wrath*
this week i am going to bring my genset back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL
it was sent to repair for more than a month


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

hoo hoo, good luck and hope they didn't say something like oops, we accidentally messed up your genset so we need another week to repair it :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

ahahhahaa..
Maz told me that their electric supply is irregular~!
thanks to their govt' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sigh..

anyway, good morning Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is 4am


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

woah, elixir, don't u need to sleep at all? posting at 4am :|


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 8, 2009)

my teeth haven't dropped since last year to early this year, i forgot. i think this year haven't drop!
why do i have to watch out o_o

elixir stop cheating on your manaka  lol.

blues clues is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the salt and pepper people are so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kid friendliness? aren't i a kid?


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> kid friendliness? aren't i a kid?



No, you are an adolescent girl who should be careful of online predators. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler: dum dum dum dummmmm
















I really don't have anything on topic (related to singapore) to say today.....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> my teeth haven't dropped since last year to early this year, i forgot. i think this year haven't drop!
> why do i have to watch out o_o
> 
> elixir stop cheating on your manaka  lol.
> ...



how about stop cheating on you


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 8, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> kid friendliness? aren't i a kid?


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > kid friendliness? aren't i a kid?





Spoiler: hey handsome~ I got something to show you....
















I think Singapore should have a show liddat too. Then we use pikachu as the bait!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY ITS CHRIS HAAAAAAAAAAANSEN...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

who is chris hansen?
i know hanson the band


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Go search "To Catch a Predator". 

Seems pretty cool. Too bad Singapore won't have shows like that. I'll be glad to watch them. Though its impossible cos Singapore's "reality shows" are sadly, mostly scripted


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

we might have still have those if channel i wasnt closed down, i missed The Hypnotic Show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it was the one that convinced me what my dream career will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To catch a predator wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Catch_a_Predator


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

reality shows?
i do think 99% or all are scripted

FINALLY, AFTER YEARS OF WAITING 
TONIGHT THEY WILL ANNOUNCE THE RELEASE DATE FOR FF13 (5 hours from now)
RUMOUR: 17th December 2009


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

I think... Even if its scripted, its cool to see all the Ursus Pedoes get caught/run away.

Its pretty cool.

You know, my sis once said here friend's classmate in poly got into the 校花校草thing, they even script wheer they will find her. Totally not like what they say....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

*elixir don't waste his time on reality shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*elixir waste his time on PC
*elixir got flamed for hogging on PC
*elixir now switch to DS for his gf
*elixir now waits for FF13 - PS3
*elixir edits and he is waiting for 17th Sept 2009


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 8, 2009)

Also I realized sgGirls.com is a real site!


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Also I realized sgGirls.com is a real site!



Do British like chinese women?

You know, I'm waiting for november 10th... Bon Jovi's new album! And October 6 for KISS'new album. I'm more interested in music than games!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *elixir don't waste his time on reality shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its the elixir show?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

mrfatso,
at least i am real w/o script
the only script is my brain 





:

Vidboy, 
you visit porn site
you ... dirty! you better don't touch ipikachu or corrupt the "*KID*"


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

haha, but look on the bright side, at least he is honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got bored and was poking around sgforum as usual and found one very lame joke on malaysia:



Spoiler



Two Malaysian mats are walking along Boon Lay Road when they see a sign which reads: 'Suits $5.00 each, shirts $2.00 each, trousers $2.50 per pair'.  Ali says to his pal, "Gerek, sial! We could buy a whole lot and when we get back to Johor, we could make a fortune. Now when we go into the shop, you diam-diam, okay? Just let me do all the talking 'cause if they hear our accent they might not serve us. I'll speak in my best Singapore accent."  They go in and Ali orders 50 suits at 5.00 each, 100 shirts at 2.00 each and 50 pairs of trousers at 2.50 each.  The owner of the shop says, "You're from Malaysia, aren't you?"  "Oh, ... yes," says a surprised Ali. "How come you know that?" The owner says, "This is a dry-cleaners."



and another one but it might be NSFW


Spoiler



NATIONAL FLOWER: Bunga Raya (Hibiscus).

NATIONAL CAR: Proton. 2nd NATIONAL CAR: Perodua Kancil. 3rd NATIONAL CAR: Perodua Tikus it's suppose to be half the size of the

Kancil, but somehow Malaysian drivers will still be able to squeeze in 6 or 7 passengers.

NATIONAL BEHAVIOUR AT CAR SHOWROOMS: First walk towards the car you are interested in. Then walk around the car in circles, tapping and knocking every part of the chassis with your knuckles. Then say something like "Body not very solid..." After that approach the front left tyre, give it a few hard kicks to "test" the tyre. Next walk to the rear right side and press the body of the car down a few times, while exclaiming "wah, absorber not bad". Now you are ready for a "test drive" Get into the car and give the steering wheel a few turns. Flash the lights, sound the horn, recline the seats, open up every compartment etc. Do all these tests while you're pretending to read the brochure. Finished? Final test: get out of the car and slam the door a few times to check for "solid sound". If satisfied, approach salesman and ask "How much loan can take?"

NATIONAL RICE COOKER: National Rice Cooker. 99% of Malaysian households use a National Rice Cooker, the other 1% don't eat rice.

NATIONAL DOG NAME: Lucky or Poppy. Every self respecting mongrel in

Malaysia who has an owner will invariably be call Poppy or Lucky.

NATIONAL BREAKFAST (ON THE WAY TO WORK): Nasi Lemak. Who cooks and eats nasi lemak at home for breakfast?

NATIONAL BREAKFAST (AT HOME): Maggi Mee. Also the national lunch and dinner if you're an outstation student, bachelor, neglected husband, lazy fella, etc.

NATIONAL EXCUSE FOR HAIR LOSS: Maggi Mee.

NATIONAL EXCUSE FOR BEING LATE: Traffic Jam.

NATIONAL CONDOM: None. Most Malaysians still feel embarrassed buying condoms. So they rushed in to a Seven Eleven, hurriedly grab the nearest pack, any pack, pay and leave before the cashier can even blink an eye. If it's not available, Malaysians optimistically apply the other birth control method. (See below)

NATIONAL FRUIT FOR INDUCING MENSTRUATION: Pineapple.

NATIONAL APHRODISIAC DRINK: Stout. Many swear by it. But after a few pints they start swearing at everything...

NATIONAL FAKE ILLNESS FOR GETTING MC (MEN): Food Poisoning.

NATIONAL FAKE ILLNESS FOR GETTING MC (WOMEN): Menstrual Pain.

NATIONAL EXCUSES GIVEN BY WOMEN WHEN REFUSING SEX: Headache, kids not asleep, maid not asleep, mother-in-law around, early appointment, food not digested yet, air cond not cold enough, air cond too cold, nail polish not dry yet, forgot to take the pill, sleepy, stomach cramps, menstruation, haven't remove makeup, haven't shower, no water supply, going to watch

"Santa Barbara", depress, no mood, etc

NATIONAL EXCUSES GIVEN BY MEN WHEN REFUSING SEX: None.

NATIONAL SECRET SEXUAL DESIRE OF MALAYSIAN MEN: Transvestites Every heterosexual male Malaysian seem to have a secret desire for a "bapok". On a Saturday night, they flocked to all those places where the transvestites hang out. They ogle at them, tease them, pay for their "services", etc.

They never fail to honk in excitement when they see one on the road. And the Saturday night outings to these places are always in a group of three or four male friends. It's a kind of Malaysian male bonding. Yes. Male bonding by seeking out men dressed up as women. It's no wonder that drag shows such as "Paper Dolls" are ever so popular in Malaysia.

NATIONAL CURE FOR HEADACHES: Panadol the "cure all" for Malaysians. If it fails we have another secret weapon; Tiger Balm.

NATIONAL CURE FOR DIZZINESS: Minyak Angin Cap Kapak

NATIONAL CAUSE OF DIZZINESS (FOR YUPPIES): Happy Hours

NATIONAL INSTANT CURE FOR DIZZINESS (FOR YUPPIES): The sight of a police road block.

NATIONAL CURE FOR DIARRHEA: Pil 'Chi Kit' Teck Aun The miracle cure! It works. Ten minutes and you're "dried" up. Always pack some of this stuff when you're travelling.

NATIONAL CAUSE OF CONSTIPATION: Pil 'Chi Kit' Teck Aun The pills are so tiny it's easy to swallow an extra mouthful and overdose on it. No one can help you here.

NATIONAL CURE FOR "HEATINESS": Eno, Leng Chee Kang, Chinese Herbal Tea,

Tonic Water, Barley Drink, Chin Chau.

NATIONAL PASTIME ON WEEKENDS: Queuing up patiently at Magnum 4D shops. This is very strange. On week days you'll find the same people jumping queues, elbowing the next guy at the bus stops, train stations etc. THEORY &

REALITY. The probability of you winning the first prize at a 4D game is 10000 to 1. Hard to comprehend? Imagine you're at the Merdeka Stadium and you're standing on the field facing the grandstand. There are only 10000 spectators and you have lost your car keys. One of these guys in the crowd have found your keys. I give you only one chance to pinpoint that guy. No way right?! So much for the theory. Now for the reality. Malaysians are an optimistic lot and I believe that the possibility of your lucky number coming up in a permutation is always almost 10 to 1. That is why the next morning at the kopi tiam, someone will be screaming %#*&! Na Phui! Number

Terbalik! My good friend Loo Singh, a regular punter has offered the following tips: When you're at any KTM (Kuda, Toto, Magnum) outlets always avoid a queue consisting mainly of Chinese. These fellas don't like pen and paper. They bark their bets across the counter causing unnecessary delays.

Avoid the queue where there are many Indians. Indians like to place RM1 bets. Only problem is they place about 200 RM1 bets at the same time. The whole of Sentul probably tumpang him. Go for the queue where there are many

Malays and Indonesians. Usually, they place small bets and only on one number.

NATIONAL WATCH FOR TYCOONS: Rolex. Usually the model with the gold bracelet and diamond studded bezel.

NATIONAL WATCH FOR YUPPIES: Tag Hauer. Every yuppie's must have "show off" accessory. Usually further down the wrist, in the palm is a tiny Motorola

StarTac cellular phone. The irony is that Motorola spent much time and effort inventing a phone that can sit comfortably inside the shirt pocket.

NATIONAL WATCH FOR THE REST OF US: Rolex, Tag Hauer, Raymond Weil or Patek

Philippe from Petaling Street.

NATIONAL FORMULA ONE DRIVERS: Mini Bus Drivers.

NATIONAL RUBBISH DUMP: Anywhere. As long as it is not your house.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

1st = doesn't crack a sense (we have tons of dobi here, just my area we have 5-6 dobi from cheap to super high class dobi)
2nd = sacarsm
doesn't sound like joke to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kekeke


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

2nd one sounds stupid.

First one, lame but I think its funny.

Do tehy have so much free tiem on their hands they can think of these stuff to joke about their neighbours?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

probably i guess, everyday i can see one or 2 jokes there, some are nice, others are pretty lame


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

Spoiler



NATIONAL FLOWER: Bunga Raya (Hibiscus). - *OK*

NATIONAL CAR: Proton. 2nd NATIONAL CAR: Perodua Kancil. 3rd NATIONAL CAR: Perodua Tikus it's suppose to be half the size of the

Kancil, but somehow Malaysian drivers will still be able to squeeze in 6 or 7 passengers. - *THIS IS TOTALLY FAIL! THERE ISN'T ANY SHIT CALL TIKUS IN M'SIA! TRUE FOR 6 IN KANCIL! WAIT A MINUTE? KANCIL WTF IS THAT? NO SUCH CAR ANYMORE*

NATIONAL BEHAVIOUR AT CAR SHOWROOMS: First walk towards the car you are interested in. Then walk around the car in circles, tapping and knocking every part of the chassis with your knuckles. Then say something like "Body not very solid..." After that approach the front left tyre, give it a few hard kicks to "test" the tyre. Next walk to the rear right side and press the body of the car down a few times, while exclaiming "wah, absorber not bad". Now you are ready for a "test drive" Get into the car and give the steering wheel a few turns. Flash the lights, sound the horn, recline the seats, open up every compartment etc. Do all these tests while you're pretending to read the brochure. Finished? Final test: get out of the car and slam the door a few times to check for "solid sound". If satisfied, approach salesman and ask "How much loan can take?" -  *NO, NOT REALLY! elixir goes in and pay cash for the car without testing it*

NATIONAL RICE COOKER: National Rice Cooker. 99% of Malaysian households use a National Rice Cooker, the other 1% don't eat rice. - *FAILED! MY RICE COOKER IS MADE IN CHINA 
*
NATIONAL DOG NAME: Lucky or Poppy. Every self respecting mongrel in 

Malaysia who has an owner will invariably be call Poppy or Lucky. - *NO IDEA*

NATIONAL BREAKFAST (ON THE WAY TO WORK): Nasi Lemak. Who cooks and eats nasi lemak at home for breakfast? - *FAILED! WE HAVE TONS OF STALLS THAT SELL NASI LEMAK! JUST MY AREA I CAN EASILY FIND 5-6 STALLS*

NATIONAL BREAKFAST (AT HOME): Maggi Mee. Also the national lunch and dinner if you're an outstation student, bachelor, neglected husband, lazy fella, etc. - *MAYBE!*

NATIONAL EXCUSE FOR HAIR LOSS: Maggi Mee. - *MAYBE!*

NATIONAL EXCUSE FOR BEING LATE: Traffic Jam. - *SINGAPORE GOT NO TRAFFIC JAM! PITY! OTHERWISE, THEY DON'T NEED TO COME TO MALAYSIA FOR SPEEDING*

NATIONAL CONDOM: None. Most Malaysians still feel embarrassed buying condoms. So they rushed in to a Seven Eleven, hurriedly grab the nearest pack, any pack, pay and leave before the cashier can even blink an eye. If it's not available, Malaysians optimistically apply the other birth control method. (See below)  - *FAILED! I SEE LOTS OF WOMAN BUY CONDOMS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

NATIONAL FRUIT FOR INDUCING MENSTRUATION: Pineapple. - *FAILED ! IS FOR ABOLISH ;P*

NATIONAL APHRODISIAC DRINK: Stout. Many swear by it. But after a few pints they start swearing at everything... - *DITTO TO EVERY OTHER HUMAN FROM OTHER COUNTRIES*

NATIONAL FAKE ILLNESS FOR GETTING MC (MEN): Food Poisoning.

NATIONAL FAKE ILLNESS FOR GETTING MC (WOMEN): Menstrual Pain. 

NATIONAL EXCUSES GIVEN BY WOMEN WHEN REFUSING SEX: Headache, kids not asleep, maid not asleep, mother-in-law around, early appointment, food not digested yet, air cond not cold enough, air cond too cold, nail polish not dry yet, forgot to take the pill, sleepy, stomach cramps, menstruation, haven't remove makeup, haven't shower, no water supply, going to watch - *SAME THING FOR WHOLE WIDE WORLD*

"Santa Barbara", depress, no mood, etc

NATIONAL EXCUSES GIVEN BY MEN WHEN REFUSING SEX: None.

NATIONAL SECRET SEXUAL DESIRE OF MALAYSIAN MEN: Transvestites Every heterosexual male Malaysian seem to have a secret desire for a "bapok". On a Saturday night, they flocked to all those places where the transvestites hang out. They ogle at them, tease them, pay for their "services", etc. - *LOL*

They never fail to honk in excitement when they see one on the road. And the Saturday night outings to these places are always in a group of three or four male friends. It's a kind of Malaysian male bonding. Yes. Male bonding by seeking out men dressed up as women. It's no wonder that drag shows such as "Paper Dolls" are ever so popular in Malaysia. - *PAPER DOLLS? WTF is that? *

NATIONAL CURE FOR HEADACHES: Panadol the "cure all" for Malaysians. If it fails we have another secret weapon; Tiger Balm.

NATIONAL CURE FOR DIZZINESS: Minyak Angin Cap Kapak

NATIONAL CAUSE OF DIZZINESS (FOR YUPPIES): Happy Hours

NATIONAL INSTANT CURE FOR DIZZINESS (FOR YUPPIES): The sight of a police road block. 

NATIONAL CURE FOR DIARRHEA: Pil 'Chi Kit' Teck Aun The miracle cure! It works. Ten minutes and you're "dried" up. Always pack some of this stuff when you're travelling.

NATIONAL CAUSE OF CONSTIPATION: Pil 'Chi Kit' Teck Aun The pills are so tiny it's easy to swallow an extra mouthful and overdose on it. No one can help you here. 

NATIONAL CURE FOR "HEATINESS": Eno, Leng Chee Kang, Chinese Herbal Tea,

Tonic Water, Barley Drink, Chin Chau. - *TONIC is ALMOST EXTINCT! *

NATIONAL PASTIME ON WEEKENDS: Queuing up patiently at Magnum 4D shops. This is very strange. On week days you'll find the same people jumping queues, elbowing the next guy at the bus stops, train stations etc. THEORY & - *THIS IS SO NOT TRUE! WE GO MALLS! JUST GO TAKE A LOOK AT ALL THE MALLS! BY THE WAY, SOME STATES DON'T EVEN HAVE 4D*

REALITY. The probability of you winning the first prize at a 4D game is 10000 to 1. Hard to comprehend? Imagine you're at the Merdeka Stadium and you're standing on the field facing the grandstand. There are only 10000 spectators and you have lost your car keys. One of these guys in the crowd have found your keys. I give you only one chance to pinpoint that guy. No way right?! So much for the theory. Now for the reality. Malaysians are an optimistic lot and I believe that the possibility of your lucky number coming up in a permutation is always almost 10 to 1. That is why the next morning at the kopi tiam, someone will be screaming %#*&! Na Phui! Number - *NEVER HEARD OF SEEN SUCH ACT
*
Terbalik! My good friend Loo Singh, a regular punter has offered the following tips: When you're at any KTM (Kuda, Toto, Magnum) outlets always avoid a queue consisting mainly of Chinese. These fellas don't like pen and paper. They bark their bets across the counter causing unnecessary delays. - *NO IDEA WHAT THIS MEAN BECAUSE SUCH ACT NEVER EXIST*

Avoid the queue where there are many Indians. Indians like to place RM1 bets. Only problem is they place about 200 RM1 bets at the same time. The whole of Sentul probably tumpang him. Go for the queue where there are many - *I DON'T BET*

Malays and Indonesians. Usually, they place small bets and only on one number. - *FAILED! MY WORKERS ALL BET ON DIFFERENT NUMBERS*

NATIONAL WATCH FOR TYCOONS: Rolex. Usually the model with the gold bracelet and diamond studded bezel. -* I STILL DON'T SEE LOTS OF RICH DUDE WEAR ROLEX*

NATIONAL WATCH FOR YUPPIES: Tag Hauer. Every yuppie's must have "show off" accessory. Usually further down the wrist, in the palm is a tiny Motorola - *NOT REALLY! *

StarTac cellular phone. The irony is that Motorola spent much time and effort inventing a phone that can sit comfortably inside the shirt pocket. - *NOKIA, SONY wait is IPHONE*

NATIONAL WATCH FOR THE REST OF US: Rolex, Tag Hauer, Raymond Weil or Patek - *FAILED*

Philippe from Petaling Street. - *NO IDEA WTF*

NATIONAL FORMULA ONE DRIVERS: Mini Bus Drivers. -* FAILED! MAK REMPIT is the F1 DRIVERS*

NATIONAL RUBBISH DUMP: Anywhere. As long as it is not your house. - *TRUE*


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

ai ya, that "joke" isnt to be taken seriously de, is all stereotyping of malaysians

oO, found some lame jokes that i find that pretty funny: 



Spoiler



what's similar between a left hand and 2+2=8?

they're both not right!!! 
-------------------------------------------
ah qiang walked for a long distance n den his leg felt very 'suan1'. how come?

coz he stepped on a lemon
--------------------------------------------
Xiao ming mother was packing the bag for him. As he eat, the mother reminded him that he must look out for cars when he cross the road. Soon, it was time to go home. Xiao ming mother waited a whole day for him but he have not reached home. So she went out to look for him.

Suddenly she saw him squatting opposite the road plucking grass,

saying: Mama shuo, ru guo mei you che guo jiu bu neng guo ma lu. Deng le ban tian, dou mei you yi liang che guo!!! Crying or Very sad

(Mummy say, you must wait for the car to drive pass before you cross the road. But after waiting for one whole day, not even a single car drove pass me!!! Crying or Very sad )
---------------------------------------------------
3 bears came home after a hunting trip:
'Somebody has been eating my porridge,' said Father Bear. 'Somebody has been eating my porridge too,' said Brother Bear. 'Somebody has been eating my porridge and eaten it all up,' cried Baby Bear.

Mama Bear:
F.ucking chee bye i haven't cook the f,ucking porridge yet....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

is not even stereotyping


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

o well, just copy and pasted there for heck sake, currently no topic, so just spam jokes lor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





More lame jokes:



Spoiler



How do Humans laugh?

Ans: Ha Ha Ha

How do Fish laugh?

Ans: Hurhurhur (fish in Hokkien)

How to Prawns laugh?

Ans: Hehhehheh (prawn in Hokkien)
------------------------

Which football club causes the most environmental damage???


ANS: CHELSEA!!!! CFC!!!!
--------------------------------------
Q: Plum of which colour is the most cruel?

A: Green!

Rationale: ???? ???‘?’??

----------------------------

Q: Which seafood is the most cunning?

A: Fish!

Rationale: Because ???? ??‘?’???
--------------------------------


Postby Leo88 » Thu Jan 05, 2006 10:20 pm
Ah Lek was asked to make a sentence using
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 and 10.
Not only did he do it 1 to 10, he did it again back
to 1.
This was what he came up with...

1 day I go 2 climb up a 3 outside a house to peep.
But the couple saw me,
so
I panic and 4 down. The man rush out and wanted to 5
with me. I run
so fast until I fall 6 and throw up. So I go into 7
eleven and grab some
8 to
throw at him. Then I took a 9 and try to stab him.
10 God he run away.
So, I put the 9 back and pay for the 8 and left 7
eleven. Next day, I
call my
boss and say I am 6. He said 5, tomorrow also no
need to come back 4
work. He
also asks me to climb a 3 and jump down. I don't
understand, I so nice 2
him but I don't know what he 1.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

to stereotype:-

MY favourite pasttime = mamak + EPL + gambling = epic no life
MY teenager fav passtime = above + cybercafe = epic failure
MY young chicks (18 and below) from the city fav pasttime = ladies night
MY family favourite passtime = shopping mall + window shop
MY excuses for late = ACCIDENT! 
MY favourite food = Nasi Lemak because we don't know what is health conscious
MY favourite drink = DRINKS from mamak because we love diabetes and we consume the most sugar in the world
MY favourite arguement = better not say
MY way of getting things done = BOLEH KAO TIM!
MY excuses of failure = MY BOLEH
MY male excuses for not having sex = don't kacau me lah~! i am watching football!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm, like that then for me, it would probably be 

MY favourite pasttime = sleep and eat
MY family favourite passtime = play computer lor
MY excuses for late = Ai ya, traffic jam la
MY favourite food = Fried Chicken, cos its better than steam chicken and as a fat dude, it is my duty to spam  that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MY favourite arguement = You yourself also like that, talk what talk?
MY way of getting things done = Must have 5 cups of kopi before i can do work
MY excuses of failure = later la 
MY male excuses for not having girlfriend= Ai ya, bz with school, where got time to find girlfriend lor and also where got girl want fatty as boyfriend one??


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to change the subject but I'm just cerious, are there any good Burger places in SG?

There's this resturant on the insland called "Toppings", They have good burgers for the value. 40 HKD gets you a burger with fries and a can of pop/soda, burgers are pretty good, and you get to choose as many toppings as you like. They also do hotdogs, cheese steaks, and even Poutine!. Toppings is in Fortress Hill, 1 block off Electric road (towards the water) right accross from the AIA tower's Parkade entrance.

It's an awesome place on the island IMO


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

that i don know, since i don usually go around looking for burger shop. But i heard that botak jones is pretty good.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

over here MY, we have tons of good burger places 
we call them ramli's burger
basically is burger selling over stalls


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

oO, rami burger, we also have them at our pasa malam, but now i feel that they don have the standard already.

Last time, it was hand-made patties, not the current factory ones and the best thing was that they at least got skills lor, not like now, i go around buy rami burger, can see that most of them quite rush train one, so their skills not that good, burger not that fully cooked and worse, they never see that big egg shell there or maybe its cos i suay? 

by the way, elixir, ur version is got lecttuces and 1 sunny-side up egg and hand-made patty right? or now change le?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

that depends on how you order

daging burger = beef burger + egg + vege (cucumber, tomato, sliced lettuce)

daging burger special = burger + egg + cheese + vege 

double special = meat x2 + egg + cheese + vege

is RAMLI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




egg? normally they will use the egg to wrap the meat


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

well, that was my first rami burger, so i guess times has changed. 

and oO, so what i ordered last time was called Daging burger


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

since muslim doesn't consume pork, daging burger = beef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unless you order :-
daging ayam burger = chicken
or
daging kambing burger = mutton


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

I never tried Ramli burger... I mostly buy the more finger food kind from pasar malam, cos the health standard is ..... Though I like the pasar malam's 超大鸡排 more than the "taiwan original" one at J8. Though I don't really it the original flavor.

You know I can't eat beef, but when I tried it before, it was delicious. I loved the BK shrroms burger and turkey bacon. Loved. I think their standard drop liao leh.

I think pasar malam is a cool part of asian culture, just like those fairs in the western countries only that they are more often. I think pasar malam nowadya not as good when I was young. Maybe because see too many times.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

o cool, u guys have mutton version, if i remember we only have chicken, beef and fish favour.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I never tried Ramli burger... I mostly buy the more finger food kind from pasar malam, cos the health standard is ..... Though I like the pasar malam's ???? more than the "taiwan original" one at J8. Though I don't really it the original flavor.
> 
> You know I can't eat beef, but when I tried it before, it was delicious. I loved the BK shrroms burger and turkey bacon. Loved. I think their standard drop liao leh.
> 
> I think pasar malam is a cool part of asian culture, just like those fairs in the western countries only that they are more often. I think pasar malam nowadya not as good when I was young. Maybe because see too many times.



what amazed me was our malay friend's chicken chop is better than the chinese one!
but nothing can beat the taiwanese original 

pasar malam? yeah it used to be good
now? well i have no idea! some pasar malam is just nothing interesting
usually we go PM for fruits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love muslim's puasa (fasting) month
lots of FOOD!!! HOO HOOO HOOO


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

lol. go pm for fruits, why not just go normal wet market? wouldn't it be better??

that i don know, since i didn't have the chance to try out the actual taiwan chicken chop while i was there, knn stomach ache, arghhh!!.

true, last time can go there buy pirate game now, where can?


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

... Go there for fruits? They may be unhygenic... the pasar malams are quite dirty. The markets and supermarkets are much better IMO.

I remember the hong kong night markets were pretty cool. Singapore, a little boring.

I remember when I was young I like to buy those pirated doraemon and ultraman cds from pasar malam! Now I still have boxes of them.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

domination, 
well some PM here is pretty clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially the way they present the fruits are just exactly like those we see from hongkong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no difference i guess

HK PM would have more varieties in terms of items sold



			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> lol. go pm for fruits, why not just go normal web market? wouldn't it be better??
> 
> that i don know, since i didn't have the chance to try out the actual taiwan chicken chop while i was there, knn stomach ache, arghhh!!.
> 
> true, last time can go there buy pirate game now, where can?



i guess is preference!
some people prefer to do their fruit shopping from PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sometimes PM is cheaper than Wet Market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now? we still have pirates on our local PM 
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> ... Go there for fruits? They may be unhygenic... the pasar malams are quite dirty. The markets and supermarkets are much better IMO.
> 
> I remember the hong kong night markets were pretty cool. Singapore, a little boring.
> 
> I remember when I was young I like to buy those pirated doraemon and ultraman cds from pasar malam! Now I still have boxes of them.



now i guess is pirated shin-chan and pokemon movies haha and so lucky, u there still can buy pirated game so easily.

hmm, about fruit price, i guess i find out next time.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

hahahahahhaa
we are known for pirates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jln Petaling aka China Town is known for fakes


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

ya lor, darn u guys for stealing that title from sg pirates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i guess one good thing that might have came out of this strict piracy law would be that i no longer see guys selling blue films in the open. I remember when i was young, i actually saw a blue film store, but back then in my mind, its this: Guy selling disc = pirated game seller, so i was with my mom, and i was asking, mommy, can i buy one of those disk lol, then i saw the cover, i just thought weird covers, they probably want to throw ppl off their track that they are selling pirated games.

But she saw it, and drag my hand away and say NO!! i remember being angry at her back then, cos i didn't realised that those were not games but blue films and i was angry with her for not buying for me new games... haha

and thanks for the info, next time i should make sure my grandparents don buy things from there.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya lor, darn u guys for stealing that title from sg pirates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true! even here they don't really place the porn on the street but some people don't care about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



asking me whether is it a good sight? i will say NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for games we usually get PS2, Wii, PC, emulators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is only a minor few will do console games !
mostly PC PC PC


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ahahhahaa..
> Maz told me that their electric supply is irregular~!
> thanks to their govt'



It cuts from 12 at night then comes at 6, then it will cut at 10, and then it comes back at 2, and then it cuts at 6 (evening) and then it comes back at 12

that is the first cycle, the next day its just vice-versa. 

and im spending so much for maintenance, and fuel for the damn generator, and i can hardly turn anything on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not even the aircon, instead i have this crude fan that blows hot air into my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BASICALLY,

i only see electricity for 16 hours a day, and 6 hours of that time would be either im asleep or working.....


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Perveted since young. Man, you need to meet Chris Hansen, you Ursus Pedo. (I've been using this scientific name more often lately) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know, actually back in primary school and I was noob, I buy the pirated ps2 games, it seems the ones I buy from the shop near my area has lousy quality (fuck them, I couldn't start new game+ on Okami) but the wwe 07 my friend helped my buy from Malaysai worked fucking well.

Malaysia is good at pirating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, china is still top. Flashcarts ftw!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

nice, elixir, next time can help me see if they got grandia 3/extreme/digital devil saga?

If got, can help me buy?I pass your brother-in-law the money.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

Poor Maz..
for us, basically you will get flamed if you have any major breakdown!
the worst electricity breakdown was many years ago
almost 10 hours...

mrfatso, 
OK


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

cool, thanks, anyway just grandia 3 will do, the other 2 are totally optional


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

sure mrfatso!
i might be heading to the game shops later!
will just double check for you

domination,
m'sia was once known as using fake credit cards / stolen credit cards


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks, and sorry that i am currently broke, at the moment on chicken rice diet so i should be able to save enuf in a few months time


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

broke?
same here.. every month i am saving tons of $$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn.. if only i have no strings attached!!!
spend freely! do freely! kill freely


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

You know, I think the Singapore shops the sell pirated games are amateur shops. I just remembered that at least half of the pirated games I bought from there were spoilt, and they charge high sia. Man, I was too noob.

I think electricity cuts are bad. So sad, look on the bright side, when you have electricity you can come onto the temp!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You know, I think the Singapore shops the sell pirated games are amateur shops. I just remembered that at least half of the pirated games I bought from there were spoilt, and they charge high sia. Man, I was too noob.
> 
> I think electricity cuts are bad. So sad, look on the bright side, when you have electricity you can come onto the temp!



well over here the best part is we can always change for a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spoilt ? you mean for ps2 or pc?

yes electricity cuts are bad! this is why we are lucky to have 24/7/365 constant supply of electricity!
poor Maz


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

ya, to be young kids once again, just everyday need to study, no need care about money matter. Just everyday eat, sleep, play, so peaceful


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, to be young kids once again, just everyday need to study, no need care about money matter. Just everyday eat, sleep, play, so peaceful



so how are kids from SG? like ipikachu?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

i don know about pika and other kids, but if we use my cousin as an example/general case, then they are pretty good boy/girls, they just like playing games and fighting over the controllers.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

i see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i see some of the kids here (around city) being spoilt as brat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however, i don't blame them but blaming the parents for not spending time with them


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Spoilt ? you mean for ps2 or pc?



PS2, I don't play PC.

lets see, A.C.E spoilt during the mission for G Gundam... Okami spoilt after defeating Yami and starting a new game... Gundam something just spoilt altogether... Romance of the 3 kingdoms X also suddenly spoilt when I was jsut randomly playing.

I think they don't know how to burn or something. Sad. Not that I play my ps2 much anyways, though I might get a wii version of Okami someday and finish it finally.

Singaporeans just like to earn money. Quick cash-ins. Liek bubble tea and those papa things etc. Really, we see what earns, we do it. Sad


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

haha suay, but maybe they just test like me, burn game, make sure can load, and called it done


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

thats not how singaporean lives!
thats how everyone else lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cash cow


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

yup, everyone is out to make a quick buck, if say i know of an incoming fad, maybe like say i know taiwan now current fad is cotton candy + hotdog, then i will also set up a store in singapore selling such thing, so when the fad arrived, in come the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




of cos, i must have enuf sense to cash out quickly just as well, especially something like this cotton candy hotdog thing, confirmed at most i have 1 or 2 customers and that's it.


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Theres such a thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though if you say something like that... We have prata sausage. Wrap the sausage int he prata then also add toppings etc. Don't know how it tastes, but there i sone at North Point, might try it some day.

Though I'm still unhappy at their mediocre disc burning, fuck can't even continue with my Okami


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

hmm, wait i think i remember seeing okami on sale at J8


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

1 thing good about here!
it is exchangable


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

?? what is exchangable?

Anyway, see ya elixir, i am off :| finally my watch says it is 6


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> 1 thing good about here!
> it is exchangable



LOL, pirated stuff is exchangeabe... I think mine... aiya I wouldn't bother to change cos I think they do mass burning, every disk also can get spoilt. 

And I wouldn't buy a game that I ahve already finished would I? I just want to continue playing for kicks


----------



## shinnyuuya (Sep 8, 2009)

pitares? for some reason  the pirates in my country are growing up like crazy (you know what i mean). they always showed up almost  everything. i wonder what kind of weapon that can make them gone for real.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

shinnyuuya said:
			
		

> pitares? for some reason  the pirates in my country are growing up like crazy (you know what i mean). they always showed up almost  everything. i wonder what kind of weapon that can make them gone for real.



i think that is when we don't need to work for something and things just drop from the sky
that means abolish of monetary/barter system


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, money matter? i do save money :I like around 20-30 now, tablet almost killed it

anyone help me write a 200 essay on "how to improve on your chinese" plz.


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> "how to improve on your chinese" plz.



lol isn't it very easy? Just the common stuff you'll write. And wtf, why'd you need an essay liddat.

I still need to write a chinese essay, I think its about teenagers' stuff.

Hate chinese.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

*ITS CONFIRMED FF13 17th December 2009*

ipikachu, 
you want that in chinese?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 8, 2009)

i got 40+ for my ca for chinese and my mother wants me to write this essay on how to improve my chinese in 200 words and more.

all i can think of is study read textbook etc, but the thing is its like half reflection(gah) so after she reads it she ould sa i have to do the stuff i wrote.

yeah in chinese otherwise why would i ask :3


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

Er, lol?

I would say reading textbooks isn't teh only way to improve your chinese. If you like the _wu xia_ stuff, it would be of great help. Really, the _xiao shuo_ are all very interesting. The ideas etc... i ahev never read them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too cheem for me. But you can sart by watching some dramas, really it can help. At least thats what I think they do for me. I'll say if you have interest in china history and culture, studying chinese is more fun.

And of course, watch my chinese versions of stuff. Watch chinese news instead. Chinese newspapers instead. Etc. These are actually more interesting than you think.

And the one that I never wish to do is... well read chinese story books and textbooks. Those are really boring.

Maybe i can write one, but I hate chinese, elixir can do it


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

reading won't help if you don't use it

so the first thing is practice it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



spam your chinese with elixir, mrfatso and domination
that would help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i say practice meaning ask you to type it out! word by word


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

yup, just typed it out here if u want, but to be honest, if its me, i usually just go find a newspaper and copy out a few articles and at the end just write in chinese of cos(by reading these, this is how i will improve my chinese)

and pika, since u did "so-called" "learn" "programming" in your school club (which i totally "believe" you) add comments to your essay on what this phrase means what in english lor.


well, its true and u are sure to get 200+ words buhahaha


----------



## mysterio123 (Sep 8, 2009)

watch more chinese shows and refrain from english shows as well as talking to your parents in chinese only and talking to people regardless of race in chinese. just the fucking essay a joke since ur mother wants u to do this kind of things


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 8, 2009)

last time i lied, i had to write an essay too. i ahd to write (in which afetr i got caned scolded etc) what i did wrong and usually ending with i regret and will never do it again blahblah
(


			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> yup, just typed it out here if u want, but to be honest, if its me, i usually just go find a newspaper and copy out a few articles and at the end just write in chinese of cos(by reading these, this is how i will improve my chinese)
> 
> and pika, since u did "so-called" "learn" "programming" in your school club (which i totally "believe" you) add comments to your essay on what this phrase means what in english lor.
> 
> ...


google LEGO MINDSTORMS education NXT,  i have to use that to move my damned robot tomorrow.  although i cant be bothered to program it to do more than move foward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh got 10 points already.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

我在gbatemp认识了一位大马的华裔男子.他常常欺负我说我是笨蛋,无知,没有用,爱说谎的小女孩.除此台还说我假纯情装可爱.我听了也默默赞许他那么的了解我这个撒谎的小女孩

translate this ipikachu!

and also translate those chinese on my signature


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ??gbatemp????????????.???????????,??,???,???????.



lol

How about: ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Ignore that, just me being shameless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chinese is easier if you translate it sentence by sentence and comprehending it that way. And of course, you need to learn inference when you see words you don't know. Infer from the sentences or phrases around it.

Edit: elixir's sig is easy


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

with both of us brushing ipikachu's mandarin
i doubt she will fail her mandarin in next term exam


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I would fail 'O' Levels chinese in october though... aw shucks. Oh and also fail both maths next term.

I think if you can get a high mark for cloze passage, should be ok, the comprehension can just stive for points enough to pass each question. Though summary, you'll die. Most probably.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

do you all learn 文言文?

domination, 
don't spend so much time on gbatemp! go study


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

I spend more time reading Jojo's Bizarre adventure and listening to music than on gbatemp anyways, i just open it alongside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Theres Amaths remedial tomorrow, nooooo. Well, I won't be seeing you ppl in the morning tmr.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I spend more time reading Jojo's Bizarre adventure and listening to music than on gbatemp anyways, i just open it alongside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD!!!! which part?

domination is my new best friend for reading JOJO


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ??gbatemp????????????.???????????,??,???,???????.????????????.???????????????????????
> 
> translate this ipikachu!
> 
> ...


i met a guy from my country on a gaming site my chinese not on par with him | he very witty i admire him very much

for compre i read if i dont understand i copy the whole paragraph :I


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

so ipikachu? my signature?


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

哇！小皮卡丘好厉害啊！那么轻易的就把我花许多时间和精神才想出来的句子给解决掉了啊！不愧是可培之材!一定能成为像伟大如儒家创办人孔子一样能干的国家栋梁！

lol

And elixir, still reading chap 515, White Album part 6 on the Vento Aureo arc.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 8, 2009)

fine i guess it is considered as u did do programming.
edit: what am i expecting lor, lego robot is easy, i just looked at one of the snippet, looks like they did most of the things for u, bt then again, wtf do i know anyway.

Hmm, Pika, just remember, if u really suck at chinese, then add some notes to your work, put some notes in your textbook/workbook, telling yourself what this phrase means what?

Like for example, lets say u find this phrase/idiom"一心一意" what the fish is it? if u check dictionary and found the meaning, then u can add a note next to '一心一意', explaining what it means.

Just read more chinese books, listen to chinese music for a while. 

Domination, ai ya, just relax and study binomial theorem, then permutation, quad equalation, your trigo, and let's see, err, your graph(not that impt, probably just have 1 question where u need to draw the graph), but u still need to remember their formulaes, and etc(probably forgotten some other topic)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination,
ah.. part 6 and you mean jolin & white snake?
ehehehe


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

darn,magna carta isnt all that i had expected.

so far, it feels that this is going to be an extremely long game, have 4 members, 1 of them is reserved and doesn't even gain 1 exp, sigh... But hey, at least the combat system will make sure u don fall asleep :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

good luck with the game mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




today might be the day for pokemon (hahah another guess)


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

haha, thanks, well, on the bright side, hopefully after i am through with this game, i will become better at fps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if not, i doubt i be able to survive this game long enuf. My sense of timing really sucks haha, i can only score 1 hit out of 10 times i tried and its O,O,O   :|

and don worry, dom, Oct O level for chinese is alot more easier than midterm, think twice as easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and with your chinese standard, u should be able to do well, and pika, since u are a so-called programmer, u should know the importances of comments, so remember, comment your textbook heavily, highlight words that u don know and feel free to ask us.

and pika, here's some lame chinese jokes for u, see if u can understand them. 

?????????????????? ???????????

??????filling ?feeling? ???????????????????? ??????????????????????? filling ?feeling?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

????????????????????????

? ?????“?”?


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

lame jokes... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And elxir, I mean I'm reading part six of the white album guy's story.



Spoiler



I'm now at the part where they go find the boss and he kill his daughter.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

arghh, post some spoiler tags man... those are on my future to read list of manga


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

white album? hmmm the mafia one right ? taking place in eurupe?
the main character is dio's son right?


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah... White Album is the ice man. (not really spoiler since its very obvious who he is when you see him)

now, I am at the part


Spoiler



of B.I.G. and trish needs to protect Jojo's arm



Really cool manga anyways.

Still can't beat KHR tho! KHR ftw


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks for the spoiler tag


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL!

pokemon game is out and now we are waiting for people to dump it!
we are all heated up on #ndscheats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for once normmatt is looking forward for a poke game
well mainly anti piracy purpose


----------



## mysterio123 (Sep 9, 2009)

bobs game. today


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> bobs game. today


is the game any good?

maybe i should go hunt for a copy of it


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 9, 2009)

HG/SS is out? as in retail?

today's competitiion was a DISASTER!

btw what jojo manga thing are you people talking about


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

ipikachu,
yeah... but not official

rinko is waiting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JojO bizzare's adventure! is a must read!!!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 9, 2009)

is the main character jojo or that other guy?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

Since the first part until stone ocean ( 1st -6th )
all the main characters are JOJO and their nemesis is DIO or DIO related
on part 5 DIO's son also known as JOJO and they are going against some mafia boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




however, the latest of the series (steel ball run) the main guy is not JOJO..
but JOJO is playing the 2nd lead main character which is almost the main guy
steel ball run is a total spin off from the original JoJo


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mysterio123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can tell u, most likely is worse than shovelware, don need to waste time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pika,if u interested: here are the mangas:

http://www.onemanga.com/Jojo%27s_Bizarre_Adventure/1/
http://www.onemanga.com/JoJos_Bizarre_Adve..._-_Stone_Ocean/
Not completed yet:
http://www.onemanga.com/JoJos_Bizarre_Adve...eel_Ball_Run/1/


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

you know what i love doing?
making shovelwares end faster than ever AKA cheat codes!


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 9, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> you know what i love doing?
> making shovelwares end faster than ever AKA cheat codes!


somehow i expected that.

jojo's bizarre adventures's art style isn't what i was expecting, but im still reading it ehhhh


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

the earlier one is a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but from 3rd part onwards i would say is AWESOME
it is just too surreal


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Reading the part with green day and oasis now, kinda cool.

The author like to name them after bands and music stuff? lol, how lame. Dio... Zeppeli... king crimson... metallica... aerosmith... crazy diamond.... red hot chili peppers... lol. But pretty good taste the author has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Needs more Led Zep, me thinks.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

Domination,
it goes with the story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





part 3 part was tarot and egyptian gods 
part 4, 5 and 6 was music and band related
7 part is crazy

for part 3
the name of the tarot card/egyptian god explains each of the stands power/ability


ya not only that..
the author loves using brand name as characters name
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

haha, i guess i can get started on the first jojo, so elixir, after that is which one? stone ocean?


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Elixir,

I know about all that.

But he seems to have more characters and stands named after music stuff. Dio and Zeppeli, and the four Led Zep members were in the first story too.

I think he needs some creativity


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

Domination,
of course you know alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is just a little funny as how he names the stand and character
on steel ball run
the author named one of the stand as Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - Funny Valentine

you should start from part 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then you will know how JoJo and Dio they are related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all the story seems to link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stone ocean is part 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is about Jolin
the first ever main character being a girl


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

yeeah lol.

I just realised that speedwagon may be named after REO Speedwagon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That guy must have been a hardcore fan of British and English rock music! White Album is even named after one of the Beatles' best albums... I'm still listening to it now lol

And fatso, I think part 3 is the most awesome part. Jotaro is an awesome bastard. And that part was one of the most epic of the whole book up until now, I'm at part 5 alrdy. Chapter 559.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

part 1 and part 2 seems like the foundation of the whole series

Josuke Jotaro is my IDOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diamond Dust !!! DORA DORA DORA DORA DORA DORA DORA DORA DORA DORA!!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 9, 2009)

okay, i just got started, i guess the beginning is slow, that's why i am not feeling it yet, but the art style is still alright in my book.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 9, 2009)

if you can get through first part
i think you would start loving the comic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like i said earlier on
first and second part is laying the foundation of the AWE


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

guess i can carry on reading in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since at the rate we are going,its going to be another wasted week :|

and also, good morning singapaore/ good night usa


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

how am i supposed to read if you people are gonna spoil D:

my father wants to bring me to an it show today for some stupid reason


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

well, i asked them to put spoiler tags,

anyway, haha i just remember a few comic sites today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my fav is still brawl in the family because of these:









and elixir, show this to anotligy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> how am i supposed to read if you people are gonna spoil D:
> 
> my father wants to bring me to an it show today for some stupid reason



none of us did spoil the story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am just saying things in a very very general persective
is not like i tell you who was killed by whom and etc or how the story flows
LOL

those are only consider spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



even if i tell you.. it doesn't matter!
because this comic is about you read it to see how they get things done!
is not something that i can explain easily with words
the pages do the talk


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Man, reading Stone Ocean already... Gold Experience was awesome in the last few chapters. (Well I'm not sayign what he did so its not spoiling too) The characters in Stone Oceans are all so unlikeable. Stardust Crusaders arc is still the best ever, with Jotaro IMO.

And there is an IT show in singapore now?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah the last few chapter of gold experience is crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the story was really crazy! trust me Stone Ocean would be even crazier!
hooo epic awesome~!

Domination,
it took me sometime to like Jolin


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

o_o



			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> well, i asked them to put spoiler tags,
> 
> anyway, haha i just remember a few comic sites today
> 
> ...


lolwut cute
kirby keeps eating everyone


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

ya, the whole brawlinfamily comic are pretty cute


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

ipikachu is not cute
thats the sad part


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, not that I ever saw her before.

Stone Ocean is becoming cooler, but still not as awesome as Stardust Crusader. I'm at chapter eleven already.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

Go domination!
Go for steel ball run!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am not in HK and October I will be in SG.
 I wont be back until December
 Dont you dare Touch iPikachu





Potato = Orc


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG... Tho I don't think ipikachu is very appealing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



I think I'm the handsomest singaporean here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 WHy is vidboy mad over her?

Yay SG, even people from HK come here. We are such a nice tourist destination. But lately, hasn't Chnagi Airport lost to HK airport in the dunno what rankings? So saaaaaaaaadd.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

Vidboy is just toying with ipikachu
LOL


----------



## Orc (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe we should meet up one day




 I am not in HK and October I will be in SG.
 I wont be back until December
 Dont you dare Touch iPikachu





edit: nvm was posted already lol
\


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Vidboy is just toying with ipikachu
> LOL



vidboy likes  all singapore girls. And is not even chinese! it'll be far worse if he was chinese... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still think I'm the most attracive singaporean here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ipikachu isn't that attractive


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

well i thought singaporean girls love angmo?
they can do anything for them

maybe ipikachu is exception


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

maybe but we'll never know, not like vid is gona hired someone to check up on her


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

They love angmorh, but the ang morh must be handsome, at least as handsome as me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 and of course they must ahve the 5 Cs. I remember last time we discuss it on irc yes?

Cash
Car
Club membership
Credit Card
Condominum

You have them, vidboy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll make a more deviated mersion

containing c... hmm the only ones I can think of is condom and male chicken


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

i will elaborate a little more

Cash
Car
Club membership
Credit Card
Condominum
*Career
Cute
Caring
Carefree*

they want you to care about them but they don't want you to bug them
so they can go out and meet any other guys they like


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

ipikachu three timer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cyber-husband: elixir, still let vidboy go gaga over her, then she might ahve real life boy friend.

I wish Singapore allowed homosexuality.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 10, 2009)

From I'm reading.
Ang Mo means a Insulting Racial Slur for a White Man.

:|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

Ang Mo is not an insulting racial slur! It is a chinese dialect
it is how some chinese address white man/eurasian/american 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we don't practice racism

if someone call you a RED GHOST thats racist


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

People in our region are used to that, nothing to worry about, we are not malicious in anyway, just a habit. You probably won't be racist when you undergo our nation's education and when you are so handsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can't find much vocal racism in a country where only 70+% is chinese, there are still so many of the other races. We need to survive by being racially friendly


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah.
Even though the sex chat forum on SGForum have alot of people with no lives. Lmao, Seriously.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

Vidboy10,
only pathetic no life people visit sgforums for sex chat
you will see all sort of pathetic idiots asking pathetic questions
the most pathetic members would be those
*flamers
idiots who reply NPNT and +1 *

EDIT: i had stopped going to the forum for 3-4 years


----------



## Orc (Sep 10, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> NPNT


you wan my picture siboh?


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, why would these idiots go to such a fail forum in the first place? I prefer SG Club over SG Forum, and I don't even go SG Club much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have no lifes, agreed.

And elixir, you go sg forum? theres no malaysia forum meh?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

Orc,
your pic is here !! LOL

Domination,
early days we don't have much forum
we used to have this forum machi! 马子 or 麻子
hooo that forum is hot man but is either shutdown, url changed or or no longer exist
jbtalks.cc is one of the better one for chinese discussion
malaysianbabes.net is another forum but i think this forum is rather dead
lowyat.net is all the geeks + pc stuff (however, the gaming section there is pathetic)

anyway, i don't join any of our local forum's discussion
i say "solame" or the kids do really behaves like "kids"
at least, kids from gbatemp here is so much mature (doesn't include n00bs)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I mean, look at this quote.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me too, i think about it everyday. Whenever a beatuiful and sexy lady walks pass i would fantazise how i would make love to her, what does she have in that dress, is she bushy etc...arrgggggg. Got to stop else i burst in my pants.


I mean What the fuck man?


			
				Orc said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

They have no life, random lady... They also fantasize about her..... I think if they can't get a gir; at least go watch porn rather than being a pevert on the streets...

And yeah elixir, I don't join in sg club or anything is because they are all tupical singaporeans who are suaku and know no shit. At least gbatemp is global. And I don't think there will be people here to appreciate Led Zep too... Led Zeppelin ftfw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

this is why i am lurking at chinese forum, japanese bbs and gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was a little surprised that some members from chinese forum knows who the hell i am....


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

You know.. i just remember something my friend said, he said, 4chan is just the western version of EDMW and i kinda agree.



Spoiler



EDMW -> eat drink man woman


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

EDMW you mean the movie? LOL! hows 4chan? i had never been there

Vidboy,
NPNT = no picture no talk


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

lol... fatso, you remember the ecareers.sg the online eportfolio thing.

Lol I jsut took the assesment, and I realised that the results were totally different from what I am like. I think the government is trusting this stupid software/site too much. I don't see how doing some stupid scales on how confident you are on doing something ore how much interest you have helps in anything.

And yesterday i dunno why, I went to 4chan and they say my IP tio perma ban. lol never even went before lor. Singnet uses proxy thats why.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

nope, EDMW means eat drink man woman, its a subforum. the people there are pretty no life, see them spam threads on stupid topics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and elixir: just think of 4chan as a place where ppl nothing to do gather and spam the fk out of each other. Well, at least that's my impression of that place. 

also













edit: oO, saw pika nick at playpark forum
edit2: don know le, i totally forgotten about that ecareer thing, let me try it out and have a look. and also, don worry, its like that one, do what i do, proxy that site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also, gamen ma, they trust stupid software more than they trust common sense.
edit3: i guess this is some new software from gamen, cos i don remember seeing this ever.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

mrfatso,
you better becareful with all these picture
one of them my suit you for posting them w/o the permission


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

u mean the one by gamen? cos it impersonate Todays (or what i called Yesterday) and has Lee's face inside?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

hahahaha...
whichever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i pity these pity having their face being posted all around the world
SIGH


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Every single one of them can sue you, this is singapore. We are not U.S.A., I can shop a hundred pictures of how fail Bush is and he won't do anything becasue he knows he can't stop it.

And I think the ecareers is really stupid, it doesn't help anything at all, everythign they say is not what I lanned. And interest and confidence don't prove any shit, why'd the government trust it so much and make sure everyone ahs one of these accounts? blergh.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

everyone meh? then i am who? malaysian meh?(no offense) but i just tried it, and that shitty site told me it doesn't recognised my ic number... knn

and since on the subject of offending sg gamen, gimme me a sec, i go find some joke on them


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

When you are in secondary school sec 3 and JC. Because when you go poly you mostly will coem out to work, and the course is already what decides your future career already.

I think the options are all stupid.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

you sure your IC number is correct?
bad mrfatso!

by the way, when is the school holiday?
soon right?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

don have holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway i am sure that my ic number correct. If u want to say when my holiday should have been, it would be 2 week ago and i should still be on holiday till 4 week later, but i guess year 3 is different :|

and i got this error:


Spoiler



Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]Cannot open database "ecareers" requested by the login. The login failed.

/G_Login_SG/ecareersLogin.asp, line 27



NOOB!!! they learn SQL server so long, end up, also got this sort of error.. knn, noob till like that also can...


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

This week is September holidays. My shcool is gonna have exam two weeks later, cos I heard O levels is earlier this year.

We sec 3 have extended programme. And I have Chinese O Levels. But I think ipikachu should be free for you


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

sian, i can find that joke about pap.  and i don remember where i saw it either.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

what about the joke?
is it some bombarding joke or?

so who is the hottest chick in SG?
fiona ar?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

if i remember correctly, it was poking fun at lee hsin long always in lky's shadow, everything is lky do, and he is just there as poster boy.

and hottest chick in sg, i don know, never give a damn about sg shows, but i guess so?


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> so who is the hottest chick in SG?



ipikachu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Singapore doesn't have many well know hot chicks.

O I know, the hottest chick is from some secondary school or poly! Girls around these ages are young and enegetic and chio bu most likely chioer than adults. Chio lar, hot I dunno.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

i remember hearing someone name fiona xie?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, u named her ma, anyway, if u mean chio busty celebrity, i think is either her or that apple gal(not sure correct or not)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

hahahhaa, you singaporean also don't know her?
LOL! i don't know who is she really
i remember reading articles about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i know the aeroplane swallow (translate to chinese)! fann wong... and one more the aunty from mediacorp


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

i thought the swallow is that zoe tay person, and ya, cos i shut myself from mediacorp drama since 2000 i think, so occasionally suay suay, i see one of their drama advertisement, that's roughly how i know any of them.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

yaya! zoe tay the aunty
alsmot every other show you will see her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i used to watch mediacorp shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hoo hoooo
SG dramas are more to realistic aspect

HK TVB dramas are using the same script over and over again..
the lamest part is the police one!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

that i don know, cos i just got sicked of the actors in every drama also shout here shout there, end up, and the script just gotten a tad predictable.

i miss last time malaysia tv 1 got show garfield and friends.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

oh garfield and friends? that was long time ago!

ya... over SG? even towards the southern part you guys can also catch our local channels?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

ya, last time can, but when i check, don have liao, so what happen to garfield and friends, they shift over to some weird weird time slot?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

nah.. 1 thing i don't follow local TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i should say i haven't been watching our local TV channel for years
they suck!
they love replacing the cartoon without notice
when you start liking the cartoon then they just replace it with others
CRAP

i remember i used to watch tom sawyer!
hoo that want was epic


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

this i have to agree, god darn it, last time garfield was at 6pm, then suddenly at 5pm and all of a sudden at 7pm, heck if i want to guess, i guess that by now, its at 1.46am blah .

tom sawyer... sigh.. another cartoon that i missed out, is it nice? i know got the novel.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

the japanese version of tom sawyer is nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pretty interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i was younger i do curse them alot!
changing the cartoon with another one without finishing the season or anything


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

ya, i know how u feel, same thing happen when last time channel 12 was showing samurai x and the slayers

then all of a sudden, stop showing(well, i didn't realised anything wrong with slayers, cos well, everything ends nicely for each season) but samurai x, i was left wondering what the hell is gona happen between kensin and xxx dude.


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember not finishing Slam Dunk and Gundam Wing on channel 8, man I used to love them and I get dissapointed.

On an unrelated note, should I change my avatr to this?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

i see... guess this happens with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, still no news for pokemon


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

ya, i am still mad that they cut me off for kindaichi, darn it, i want to know who the killers are!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and dom, go ahead ;D and haha, probably is false alarm for pokemon


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

*elixir says no news for pokemon means no release!

i guess sometimes they don't give us choice but to support pirates


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

anyway, this pokemon thing doesn't affect me at all, want to play? i just be waiting for the english version, or at least someone just translated the skills(menu patch not required nor is story required) since the same thing will probably happen anyway.

Stupid team(aka team rocket/whatever dumb name) want to take over world, wake up legendary pokemon, found out they screw up, left u to clean up their mess. you get legendary and carry on your journey of beating up elite 4 with a baseball bat till they drop off and die and after that, proceed to next dungeon, bashing up anyone in your way and collecting that rare pokemon. After that, just more sidetracking and ...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

anyway, this pokemon thing doesn't affect me at all, want to play? i just be waiting for the english version, or at least someone just translated the skills(menu patch not required nor is story required) since the same thing will probably happen anyway.

Stupid team(aka team rocket/whatever dumb name) want to take over world, wake up legendary pokemon, found out they screw up, left u to clean up their mess. you get legendary and carry on your journey of beating up elite 4 with a baseball bat till they drop off and die and after that, proceed to next dungeon, bashing up anyone in your way and collecting that rare pokemon. After that, just more sidetracking and ...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> anyway, this pokemon thing doesn't affect me at all, want to play? i just be waiting for the english version, or at least someone just translated the skills(menu patch not required nor is story required) since the same thing will probably happen anyway.
> 
> Stupid team(aka team rocket/whatever dumb name) want to take over world, wake up legendary pokemon, found out they screw up, left u to clean up their mess. you get legendary and carry on your journey of beating up elite 4 with a baseball bat till they drop off and die and after that, proceed to next dungeon, bashing up anyone in your way and collecting that rare pokemon. After that, just more sidetracking and ...



wait a minute gold is about team rocket?
seriously.. why the hell they want to catch pikachu?
because pikachu is the best?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ipikachu is not cute
> thats the sad part



too bad?

if orc is really going to SG in october stay away from the east side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o and meet with the self-procliamed handsome-est man and mrfatso and take a pic and post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fatso what you mean? my username on PPF is gh0stdriver leh 

my brother got w995 today, thought it was some walkman phone but i didn't  see the 8.1 megapixels wtf. and mine only 705 why they backtrack number sia. i thought is the higher the newer? 
also the covention at suntec, if anyone going must remember bring bag to keep all your flyers, got people like auto stand in a line give, must either run straight or prepare keep declining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anime tom sawyer?

sgforum is fucking weird.. disturbing.


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

The pokemanz effect has already started! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fatso has been hypnotised into double posting! O noes, we are doomed... THERE IS NO ESCAPE!!!!

lol, it'll probably cause another sever crash

But I think the reason ppl are waiting to play a J game is cos its a remake and they know the story well. Did firered ahve english options? If there is, then we are in luck.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> The pokemanz effect has already started!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also pokeymanz cn follow you nao


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> self-procliamed handsome-est man



Erhem hem, whos that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for SE phones, I think I remember my friend say 900+ is the higher quality phones at their release. That means something like my poor w910i was considered high quality at its time but when they get refurnished and released as new ones, they become somethign like w750 or something.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

8MP phone is no longer special
we are now talking about 12MP 599 EURO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




crazy price


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

pika isit? cos i saw another person with the nick:"ipikachu" haha
anyway, the pokemon craze will never catch me, buhahaha, i have ps2 on my mind to protect me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, want to meet, sure as long as if its a weekday, after 6, if its a weekend, anytime, just drop me a message or something. 



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not exactly team rocket but u get the general idea, all the pokemons are basically 1 "evil" organisation want to rule the world, newb trainer keep screwing up their plan and the rest are history(although truth be told, i stop playing the 4th gen games, didnt got far, so hey, surprised me, i guess)


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

i ense a trend, when i had a w910i last year, son plenty of people have it, now this year plenty of people have the w595. glad i dont have it :\


			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> HEART  GOLD IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dumped by XPA








 lmao


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

No, The Pokemanz Effect!!!!!!!!!

And pikachu, you might hve fiven the price a thought, I do notice that lasy uear w910 was cheap, mine was bought at 68 dollars with contract. This year, w595 also dropped alot. And Singapore seems to like SE slide phone. I'm still gonna get a SE phone next year.

Edit:

LMAO

They are panicking like siao, all asking for the file name.

That Chris Skylock was even saying he didn't want to add elixir on his bad list. LMAO. He thinks only philipines is 8:30pm? Tsk tsk, Pokemanz can make smart people lose their senses.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

its not out.. right?
elixir posted the opening screen for silver and i lol'd :'D
i think the best post was rockstar's asking for teh rom lmao

server lag serverlag


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

crap double post >_>


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

darn, hopefully school internet is still fast enuf to access gbatemp tmr, sian, hopefully i have something to do tmr instead of foruming again.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

you can play pokeymanz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you can even change the pokegear theme, not what i expected


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Will this avatar do?

Hm... Soul Silver doesn't seem to work on NO$GBA... Nvm I'll run it on itouch later, its not like I'm really dying to play this now. I'm still rationale now. I might buy the US release for the Pokewalkers.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

change the logo to a pokeball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the ! amrk replacing the part where you press
my theory is that they freeze randomly, only froze once after a battle 
the server is slow or is it me


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

How about now?

Raulpica said in the shoutbox it seems to be soem kind of timer, when you restart it will be ok. But I'm still too lazy to pop it into my sd card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that it'll be fun for me, I never even played Gold Version.

And the server is becoming weirder now...


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

how about today?
sorry lame joke >_>
yeah nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



neevr played silver/gold before? 
server is crashing i bet :\


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 10, 2009)

and so it begins... well, guess i be off gbatemp for a while, hopefully scribbe doesn't pop in soon... if not, there goes my fav place


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't believ the damage of The Pokemanz Effect... it was still running pretty fine just hours ago, now its lagging like hell even on my 8mbps connection.

Then theres Scribblenauts, Mario Lugi RPG, SaGa, KH and dunno what game ppl will like coming out next. Man.... gbatemp... i love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna play crash king next week instead.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 10, 2009)

Pokemon Heart Gold / Soul Silver Cheat Codes





Being Made~! 


Spoiler



!Misc Codes

::Move Anywhere Code
:::Noteress R+B to enable, L+B to disable
::Complete Badges (SELECT+UP)
::Any Pokemon can learn any TM/HM
::Game Play Time 0:00:00 (Select)
::HM moves are erasable
::Select Max Money

!All Item Codes (SELECT+UP)
::Consumables
:okeballs

!In Battle Codes
::100% Catch
::Can Catch Trainer's Pokemon
::1st Pokemon HP 999/999
::2nd Pokemon HP 999/999
:pponent 1st Pokemon HP 1(R+UP)
:pponent 2nd Pokemon HP 1(R+DOWN)
::1st Pokemon PP 99
::2nd Pokemon PP 99
:pponent 1st Pokemon PP 0
:pponent 2nd Pokemon PP 0
::1st Pokemon No Status Abnormal
::2nd Pokemon No Status Abnormal
:pponent 1st Pokemon Status Abnormal (R+RIGHT)
:pponent 2nd Pokemon Status Abnormal (R+LEFT)
::Restore Health In Battle (Press START)

:After Battle Exp Multiplier Codes
::x2
::x4
::x8
::x16
::x32
::x64
::x128
::x256
::x512

!Encounter Rate
::Normal (Select+Down)
::Low(Select+Left)
::Very High(Select+Right)


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

holy crap, i still can type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was expecting gbatemp to be showing me an error like: Server is too busy or Firefox can't find the page gbatemp.net

-Is server still there or something :| 

and oO, mario and luigi is out, guess its time for me to do some searching later on.

By the way, pika, are u by any chance in sgcc (that game making competition in nyp)


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 11, 2009)

nope, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my teacher like only care about that every year njrc, dont care about everything else :\

why are people asking for the full translation patch?! theres already no fix for it, right?..
the server will crash when a fix comes and people spam thanks yous ._.


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Fuck the site is slow like hell.

I want to play Mario Lugi RPG more than stupid pokemanz. Maaaan, the patch was so fast for HG/SS but people are caught up with the pokemanz effect now...

FUUUUUUUU


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 11, 2009)

So I was just talking to Brian on IRC about him calling me a weaboo...

 Seriously
 do you even know what a weaboo is?
 Yes.
 Explain please
 It's obviously someone who is obsessed with Japanese/Chinese culture.

Lmfao, Just fail.


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

I saw, you calling someone fail. Didn't know who.

But well....

Ah crap still can't find mario luigi rpg, and still no fix. Why does stupid pokemanz get so much fucking attention! An the site is dying because of it too!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't recall Dom...
And also...

 Whoa whoa whoa
 iPikachu is in here?
 o-o
 :3


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

I saw that too. Stop hitting on ipikachu! Shes elixir's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't call myself dom.... It sounds stupid.

ahhhhhhhhhhhh, site lagging worse now


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

haha, i guess i should be glad that while school sucks, their internet is still fast enuf to handle gbatemp


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 11, 2009)

i don't think we will see any patch for mlrpg3 anytime soon
LOL


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Nvm... scribblenots is enough for me now! I can wait for the Mario Lugi patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scribblenauts ftw! I'll go try Singaproe now


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

huh? what try singapore? you are singaporean liao, still need to try what lor?

edit: mind if i flip my finger at the screen?scribble and mario on same day, arghh and holy crap, i just realised typo on the title... wow, 92 pages later do i realised it...


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Singapore wasn't in scribblenauts, but theres Singapura...

Guess what? I got a CAT!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL!!

don tell me this game was in the making for 47++ years...

wonder if for malaysia, will it work, or malaya?


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, maybe they are using our "offficial" name? Since we were anmed that in the first place.

But a cat? They insult us really. But I don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its so fun.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

huh? u mean if i typed singapura we get a cat, tsk, not even a tiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




darn don have malaysia/malaya and what the fish is malashola ?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 11, 2009)

long cat and tacgnol ftw!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

pika, i made a wordlist thread at  here 
see if u can got anything nice to see and domination, hope u don mind, i add singapura to the list.

edit: oO, there is such thing as tacgnol, added to the list


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Why would I mind? 

Wtf, I feel super pissed at the forum today for soem reason. Fuck. The pokemanz effect.. the rapid posting in topics, lagging and noobs flood is getting on my nerves.

And i found great music on the irc today lol. Thanks to Antoligy. Trans-Siberian Ochestra, wish Singapore ahd soem badns like that.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why would I mind?
> 
> Wtf, I feel super pissed at the forum today for soem reason. Fuck. The pokemanz effect.. the rapid posting in topics, lagging and noobs flood is getting on my nerves.
> 
> And i found great music on the irc today lol. Thanks to Antoligy. Trans-Siberian Ochestra, wish Singapore ahd soem badns like that.


the one with the christmas lights? awesome
ehh, i accidentally quit irc and am too lazy to go back on.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

guess i should start returning :| missing out so much stuff and dom, nice avatar.


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Returning to what? Here? The sever lag is still pretty serious though.

And the avatar is because I aspire to be like Mr. Dave! Political/human-related avatars ftw!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

irc, but arghh, trying to get odin sphere to work :|

and i see


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

darn u noobs!!!  

double post :|


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

FUCK THE NOOBS!!! I keep on getting errors... Megaclick thing cos I have the megaupload toolbar, for happy hour. You know happy hour is 5-7pm in singapore leh. Shiok sia.

I hope it gets better tmr... Who the fuck am I kidding.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 11, 2009)

don know about megaupload and also, i don really care :| 

i don use megaupload frequently anyway, but still, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG.
The site is finally back up!
Man these noobs are slowly destroying this place.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 12, 2009)

the pokeymanz mario and scribble effect has downed the server. please wait while all noobs are being baleeted.


who cares about happy hour when you got premiuim generators


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> who cares about happy hour when you got premiuim generators



Well, I only use megaupload some times. Most of the things I need can be found using google and typing in mediafire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The pokemanz effect is subsiding a little now. But we are going to have worse hell when the KH effect comes.... You all know how bad the KH fucktard fans caused the gbatemp sever to lag and crash.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 12, 2009)

true, once KH arrived, tsk, tahan lag is one thing, another thing would be for me to even be able to enter the website :|


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

lolwut

My sister is so stupid. She went to KL on a field trip with the school a few days ago, she left here friend's so caleld "sentimental valued" dog plushie or something. And know she wants to go back and get it because the stupid hotel didn't want to send it back to singapore. Wtf. She wanted to go alone. My parents are angry now. lol, so funny.

I think gbatemp cannot tahan the stupid lag and crashes when the KH effect comes.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 12, 2009)

guess we all better find an alternate forum to chit chat till when that happens :|


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

cheats.gbatemp.net/forums ?

SG Forums ?

We make one ourselves? (invision board is free... right?)

September is the month of leaks and crashes. I saw the megaclick page like 4 times before I can come into this thread.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry for hijacking your current topic guys, but any of you SGers know where got shop sell blu-ray movies cheap cheap?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 12, 2009)

i am back from cheat sPREeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 12, 2009)

wouldn't it be better if people had to actually log in to view topics and such rather then just having thousands of guests on at a time making the servers crash?a lot of people are too lazy to register for an account and wont want to and will just go elsewhere.Just thinking out loud =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> wouldn't it be better if people had to actually log in to view topics and such rather then just having thousands of guests on at a time making the servers crash?a lot of people are too lazy to register for an account and wont want to and will just go elsewhere.Just thinking out loud =P



the point of the whole thing here is 

GBAtemp do need this sort of viewers or guests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just think of them as potential customers
any of them would be one of the potential customers for the sponser!


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

We know need to log in to view the boards anyways. But I think the guests are inblockable, but its the stupid noobs who post s much about stupid questions that piss me off. 

Ahhh know that its subsiding lets brace ourself for The KH Impact. Yes impact not effect.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it was just a thought since I have seen other forums that wont even let you view topics without being logged in.I understand that they are potential customers for sponsors but what about a way to not let people create topics without having so many posts first that way they don't just create an account to ask a question asked 100 times already.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

darn those son of a power ranger, arghh,guess the server finally died and it just returning back from its grave.

@delta: sorry, i don really check video stores nowadays, delta u try ask elixir if he know where lor


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

I still want my Malioou ennde Looiugee fix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Partners in tiem was awesome.

But why can't the noobs wait for someone awesome to come out and fix it, instead they spam the topics.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I still want my Malioou ennde Looiugee fix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The current patch doesn't work on your flash cart?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

because they are noobs, and out of 100 noobs only 1 ~ 5 are newbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its the sad truth. 

Dom, u using what flashcart?


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Sadly, not EDGE or Supercard etc. Using iTouch DS on 3.3A with M3 Sakura. 

It doesn't work for me, but I don't keep on asking for patches. Don't care, I jsut have to wait for a few days or maybe a week and some awesome pirate coder will come up with a fix.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well you can always look at it like this the game isn't even out yet so waiting a few more days isn't so bad considering people who actually buy the game wont get it for another 3 days =)


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

haha, like what happen last time ml3 was out, and i was using EDGE, i tried dsatm, i try some other stuff, quite a lot of stuff really, tried this code, try that patch, tried everything, in the end, i waited for a week or 2(actually thanks elixir for reminding me lol, if not, i would have forgotten about ml3) , before a working patch for edge was out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i just remember, that joke that i mentioned a few pages back about pap, it wasn't a joke, more like a podcast by mrbrown.... but it is still quite nice.

http://www.mrbrownshow.com/2009/08/19/the-...day-rally-2009/


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Well you can always look at it like this the game isn't even out yet so waiting a few more days isn't so bad considering people who actually buy the game wont get it for another 3 days =)



LOL. Thats why I said I don't care. I won't whine. I think the guys at the itouch support forum are saying something. Though I'm too busy with scribnots to care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the podcast is not funny, really.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

like i had always say and i forsee this is coming
expect gbatemp down time even more
when those J games are being translated to English 
it would be the case if they use different anti piracy protection just like MLRPG3

hackers from E/U scene should really stepped up!!
or maybe uber hackers are sick of DS thanks to n00b!!!!
even if i have a fix i CBF about releasing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just like my KH AR code


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol well i wasn't trying to make it sound like you were whining and sorry if i made it seem that way.I was just stating that because you said you don't mind waiting a few extra days but even after waiting you'll probably still get a fix before legit copies come out =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

well... normmatt's code is the real thing for mlrpg3
it proves to work on supercard (as shitty as many people condemned)
it also proves to work on EZV (another card that is shitty by many people's standard)
i guess this time around shitty card strikes back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe supercard used starwars ~!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





seriously, i think is better you guys wait for a FIX from the flash cart team


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

lol, I remember some guy telling normatt to gtfo because normatt said the latest build wouldn't be released soon.

I personally still have lots more of Scribnots to play. I can wait for the itouch team (tho they just released an update on sept 10, I doubt it would be soon)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL...
this is why normmatt won't bother to release AKAIO 1.5
i can confirm it works on MLRPG3 and pokemon


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Scribblenauts is fun but it was way overhyped.I'm looking forward to Wizard of Oz and A Witch's Tale i played the Japanese version and they both seem like a solid RPG.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, Scribnots is revolutionary at least. Though GOTY I'll rather give to GTA. 

Though the best game on DS, ever, I'll probably wait for Okamiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And elixir,

I don't understand these guys. Yeah, maybe Normatt sounds like he is flaunting the build or whatever, but when it is released, they will most probably praise him like he is a god.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes Scribblenauts gets a nod for creativity and yes Okamiden is perfect for the DS it was fun on the consoles but the stylus just fits better with it.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

members from gbatemp love hyping things then condemn them when is out


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 13, 2009)

KH DS PAL and NTSC-U Released = Arma-goddamn-motherfucking-geddon.

I swearz.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> members from gbatemp love hyping things then condemn them when is out
> 
> C.O.R.E.?
> 
> ...



I said it many times already too. Now its like something on my bible. Keeping in mind I am not christian. 

hadrian's threads are bibles which predict when armageddo arrives.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

i was never too hyped with it to begin with i prefer RPG and Sports games not on handhelds


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

mind if we make a thread entitled:"F*CK!!* and spam it with that word as soon as KH is out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but seriously, gbatemp should do what antoligy did with his forum just tell noobs plainly we don like you and ask them to gtfo


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> mind if we make a thread entitled:"F*CK!!* and spam it with that word as soon as KH is out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure somebody said registration was closed, if it still is closed then all we need to do is provide extremely limited access for guests temporarily.

At least that way it won't be as bad.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

hadrian doesn't hype stuff
he speaks the fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i agree with law but is not like the admins doesn't know!!
they simply love those n00bs or visitors!!!
as i said traffic = gbatemp's survival!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

true,gbatemp isnt like any just for fun forum, so they probably need all the traffic they need and buying an extra server to deal with the lag would be pointless since this is just a natural phenomenon in gbatemp.

just like what the el nino/haze is to us, these noob probably just popped in, a week later, they will all vanished from the place.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

without traffic why would the sponsors sponsor them?
is a cruel fact but not like we can do anything
unless we own the server!

from an admin point of view
i don't see a point restricting access and etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the more the merrier


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

i still think the minimum post count before creating a topic idea should be considered.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i still think the minimum post count before creating a topic idea should be considered.



If you need 10 posts.

Then there are 10 noobs that day, you'll have 10 additional spam posts and 10 bumped from hell topics... without adding in the noob topic. 11 useless posts per noob, times 10. We will have 110 uselss posts in 24 hours. We need to mod a lot of stuff then.

Though if you look at the sites which appropriate(is that the word?) the price of the sites, they always look at traffic. Traffic is important. Especially for a site like us that don't do ads.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

but is that much different then a bunch of people making an account just to make a topic about the same thing someone else just posted 10 minutes earlier?


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes because you'll see posts just like the poster before or pointless posts every ten minutes. They don't need much time to spam to get 10 posts or whatever.

When we were holding competitions, thepeople who didn't have 100 posts spammed the shit out of us. Topics were revived, topics that were freaking old. It will be worse if its on a daily basis now.

Just let the noobs get what they want and get over with it.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

so make it like 50-100 posts minimum and make a warning for ban if you spam random junk or do bumps on peoples threads.
Edit: you could even have a waiting period for new members between posts.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

50 posts will only make it worse... 51 posts per noob.... Mods are not around all day you know. When the people spammed the hell out of the forum, they only got suspended after they finished. Some of them spam fast, one or two words posts and they can egt 100 posts within half a day. Elixir should remember the damage during the competitions too right?

Plus, they wouldn't care less if they get suspended, they will just make duplicate accounts.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

of course i remember!
admins should give up some privilege for trusted members that can spend their time to help them moderate the forum!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm just going to use this as an example but on the Major League Baseball message board when anyone signs up they require an email confirmation and 24 hour waiting period for 1st post. I'm not suggesting something as extreme as 24 hour wait period just like say for new members in the first 24 hours they can only post like 1 time every 10+minutes. just an idea.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL.

I always help out by reporting the spam posts I see. I'm on the temp almost the whole day anyways. I see lots of spam topics, really. Every member should learn to report.

Though if they made 50 posts mandatory, I don't think there would be anything members can do, reporting them over 50 posts? The mods probably can't do anything. And around our time's afternnon, they are not so active too.

Edit: 

That could help.

Though they will just post their noob topics after the time passes, and it ould prove to be a barrier to potential community additions.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

so there isn't a way to make restrictions on a new members account?maybe even IP Restrictions so they cant make multiple accounts from the same computer(at least not in the same day).


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

IP is not a good idea! it can be dynamic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





syko,
the admins could just close  the forum from registration and allow registration for certain hours only!
like i had said many times is depending on they want to do it or not

domination,
reporting spam post is bloody useless
if thats useful some of the members should be banned by now!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

oh ok it was just an idea =) what about post limitations for new members for first 24 hours? is that possible?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

i don think ip ban would be a good idea, since like elixir has mentioned its dynamic and also, i don like wantin to register for a site only to found out for some retarded reason i got banned.

edit: nah, that wouldn't work, it just means that they have to wait 1 more day before spamming the fk out of said forum, in the meantime they will still spam as much as they can.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

that is possible! still i think mods should be strict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they are pampering them
gbatemp mods are the most lenient mods in the world
infact i am doing this on my forum we set it as 30 minute


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Elixir,
Our mods don't ban people, they may suspend the spammers, but I have never really seen any bots banned by them except the more drastic ones, like those that spam pr0n or whatever. 

I think noobs are impossible to not have in a forum like this. Suspensions and bans won't help. Just let it pass.

Edit: not to mention only Supervisors and above can ban ppl.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

you can't be banning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that is true

restricting access is the key but admins won't be doing it...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well what i meant was like say i sign up for an account first thing i do is go to the topic im looking into and post...then with newbie restrictions i cant make a post for like say 10-20 minutes just make a restriction between posts. for like a 24 hour period(or long like a probationary period)


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> that is possible! still i think mods should be strict
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which i feel is better than being too strict, just  a tad mistake/spelling typo = ban or worse, see your nick not happy = banned


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

yes.. i get what you mean! quite a number of forum i visit they practice that to stop spamming
at the end of the day, there will be some people complaning about it!


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Well what i meant was like say i sign up for an account first thing i do is go to the topic im looking into and post...then with newbie restrictions i cant make a post for like say 10-20 minutes just make a restriction between posts. for like a 24 hour period(or long like a probationary period)



Noobs just need to post one topic, and they just wait for replies. Then never come back. Unless they have more questions. 

And you should bear in mind, not only noobs are newbies, some lurkers or some people who want to join the community also join as newbies. It'll just lower our traffic, again.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

but there is less spam less noob questions(there will always be noob questions)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

i know quite a number of lurkers 
they don't post on gbatemp
LOL

actual fact i don't mind answer n00b question
as long the n00b contain brains


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

yes in all honesty i was one of those people who used to lurk i only recently started to post because i'm out of work just had knee surgery lol.but a lurker is better then a noob asking the same question over and over lol.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

You know, my two friends who own dses joined yesterday to read the mario and lugi and pokemon status, but I think they both never post. *ashamed*

Soem lurkers may want to post and they join. 

And I know there are quite a number of lurkers, you can see them complaining during the competition. I spam too much tho


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well i'm more of the shy type i won't say anything at first but once i start i don't stop haha =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

then join us here for chit chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mlrpg3? lol~!
today i am relaxing from cheat codes
sigh


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

lol I'm currently taking a break from ML3 i got about 7 1/2 hours in so far. I'm addicted to Space Bust-A-Move lol I've always liked those games =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

i am waiting for SAGA2
if the game is not penetrable
i will just get the original from playasia


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm also waiting for Saga2 a lot of people don't like how Square Enix is making a bunch of remakes of old games but i enjoy them its nostalgic and also people who weren't born yet or too young to play them can now get a chance to play all the classics =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

this remake isn't like those remake that SE had made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is a total upgrade by using the same storyline
imagine a game from GB to DS.. how much work ?


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

I have it on my waiting list, but most likely won't play it.

I mean, its a rpg for goddamn sake, why do people play these games when they don't even understand shit, and they probably never played the original game in english before?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

lol yeah that's true they did the same thing with FFIV they upgraded everything to look almost like FFIX


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I have it on my waiting list, but most likely won't play it.
> 
> I mean, its a rpg for goddamn sake, why do people play these games when they don't even understand shit, and they probably never played the original game in english before?



why not? i used to do that when i was younger!
just think that E/U simply lack games....
or E/U RPG? cough.. argh.. i am frozen by one of the game bug from black sigil


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

man, i have so many games yet, most of them are seldomly played, i guess i should thanks nintendo for having shovelwares, make it easier for me to control what game to play and what else to ignore


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

hahahaha
i got tons of game that i didn't play and most likely i won't play them either
not like i am those cry babies that visits gbatemp that need to play every single game

if no fix then they will just CRY


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

lol i have over 250 DS games on my micro all games that i enjoy the problem i have is choosing which one to play.i always get my heart set on playing a game then i scroll through the list to the game and see something else to play on the way haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> if no fix then they will just CRY
> QUOTE(Domination @ Sep 12 2009, 09:18 PM) I still want my Malioou ennde Looiugee fix!



... ?





Personally, I haven't played all of the good DS games, and I don't understand why ppl cannot wait for the patch and just revisit old games. When I was bored a few week ago I tried chibi robo park patrol and it was awesome.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

don't wait for patch
wait for firmware update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to be blunt for once!
most of the elite hackers from U/E cbf about DS scene!
if not normmatt posted that code
i would say every flash cart will continue FAILS!!!
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

really? i had doubts about chibi robo park patrol since in the US it was a walmart exclusive...usually thats a sign of a bad game but i guess i was wrong =)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

wicked laugh on pkmn... until today no proper fix yet


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

it might be because the game requires the poke walker that its not functioning 100%


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still waiting patiently, I still have scribnots and Stone Ocean to pass time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I actually still haven't finish partners in time yet too. I'm just waiting for a ix, for some reason, maybe its the noob in me. Or maybe its to help my two friends.... Both are still waiting for pokemanz and malioou fix.

And chibi robo is a nintendo product(i think), so its good. Most of the first and second party stuff are at least decent anyways. Plsu heard it was pretty good on gamecube. But i think the mini games are pretty cute and engaging.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

i didn't play much of the Gamecube the only reason i bought one was for Legend of Zelda Wind Waker,Legend of Zelda collectors disc...tales of symphonia,ssbm & re4 were fun as well but over all the gamecube wasnt too fun.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

chibi robo park patrol? what's that?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

hi mrfatso! hows sg today? rainy?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a game about flowers(i know it sounds lame) but apparently according to domination its really good i'm gonna check it out later


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

not so sure, i am holing myself up at home with a blanket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




edit: lol,when i saw the word robo, i was thinking something related to robot, so its some sort of flower game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, a tad off topic: Kamen Rider Decade ENDING SUCKS!!!!!!!!!! arghh, those faggots! stupid cliffhanger >


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hi mrfatso! hows sg today? rainy?



Its gloomy... Cloudy more like.

And I think chib robo is pretty god, but it has some things that can be improved on, its pretty interesting in the beginning, but you may get bored of the minigames soon. Tho I didn't.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

i guess the weather is the same here
whole day is being dull and a little chill


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Off topic: whats the average age of active people on this forum...and why do people post things that aren't helpful in my topics...


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Because jimmy Page is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k

Its not offtopic, we don't have topics here anyways.

I think most are teenagers or kids, we are a gaming forum after all. So far, I haven't gotten much useless posts in my three topics. But all three died.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

oh ok...well i had noticed that there were essential ds game sections so i asked what were some Japanese games that required minimal knowledge of the language to play since there's not really any Japanese games on the essentials list. people would just respond with stuff like you know there are Japanese versions of games... or play the English version and change the language to Japanese o.O another person suggested i play the legend of zelda phantom hourglass in Japanese but that makes no sense since i can play it in English lol. so i don't understand why people respond to things when they don't have the slightest idea what they're talking about haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

that's cos they are all spambots in disguise


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

lol must be because if they actually read my post they wouldn't have responded with such idiotic responses haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you might like to search, I remember there was a thread like you well back then, and it got some helpful replies. I personally like Jump Ultimate Stars since I'm a half weaboo. And its a really good fighting game. Oh and the hitman reborn fighting game. I'm a KHR fan too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And LoZ japanese version has native d-pad support. Maybe thats why.

I NEED LED ZEPPELIN RB/GH!!!!!!!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

i have jump ultimate stars already...i was looking for Japanese games that haven't been or never will be localized that i could just pick up and play i had put that they could be any genre just no shovel ware,pokemon or naruto games.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

i don really like fighting games mainly because i suck at comboing haha, i am more of a button masher person XD


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

i like fighting games like dead or alive or blazblue, marvel vs capcom im not really a fan of fighters other then those and the old school street fighters and mortal kombats.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I dunno if they need much japanese knowledge, but the japanes have the DS simple series which are pretty small in size, and I heard some of them were pretty good.

Oh and theres the ouendan or something liddat. J version of Elite Beat Agents, with japanese songs. Two games now, even. And I think.. erm the Shin Chan games? They are platformers, but with story. You may just need to learn the controls to enjoy it, even without story. Oh and if you are willing to play platformers without story, densetsu no starfy 4 would be good, The Legendary Starfy which is fifth in the series was awesome.

And is that guy in your personal picture really you?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

wow thanks i like all genres of games i just prefer RPG and sports and yes thats a picture of me =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Sports and RPG? If you know japanese well enough to play rpgs, I sugges a game called inazuma eleven. Of course I never playd it, but from wha I hear its actually a nice game. Its a RPG where you need to build a soccer team to play or something like that.

And you look pretty cool with the shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


ThoI still think I'm the handsomest, at least for Singaporeans, here. But do you like Led Zeppelin? If you don't like them, you are not cool anymore in my books :|

Edit: yay, just realised theres already a chinese translation for Blood of Bahamut!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

arent u forcing him to answer yes in order for him to be cool enuf?

and i wonder who will be the first to post on the 100th page


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

of course who doesn't love Led Zeppelin i listen to all forms of rock...punk,metal,classic,alternative,grunge etc.=P and as far as the Japanese goes i can speak it pretty good but i cant read it lol i never learned to read it because i was taught by my gf and her parents lol.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

So you are cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just realised on my lastfm account, Led Zep takes up 400+ tracks of my 1900+ tracks played. Thats alot considering the other artistes are all less than 150.

And I dun even know japanese at all. I may be able to know some, but thats because of the japanese characters that are from chinese.

And fatso, one page ahs 20 posts....


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well we go to japan like 2-3 times a year to visit her family we were just there recently that's when i got my red dsi.its actually pretty useless knowing the language living in a community that's mostly Hispanic lol but eh i guess it helps the few times a year i'm in japan


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So you are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see, i thought that that amout would be different depending on if one of the members makes a huge wall of text.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

Wait, see wrong liao. It should be 15 posts per page if your settings is for default.

The first post should be after me.

And I-forgot-whats-your-name, its cool to learn as much language as possible sinve theres such a thing as "globalisation".

Offtopic: Ftso, are you handsome?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

if 20 people put huge walls of text in their posts would it just make the page super long with a microscopic scroll bar? lol
Edit:nevermind my settings are at 30 posts per page.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

You are the first in the 100 page of a thread full of spam, congratz! 

This is like a shoutbox, only with longer text and sometimes more organized topics. lol

Btw, no offense I-forgot-your-name-again, but are you repub or dempcrat? Cos i saw on our news there are many people holding demonstrations against obama, which I think is kinda a waste of tiem, considering Obama's term hasn't been too long and he hasn't even failed half as bad as Bush. No offense really.

I think our country is good tho, we never hold demonstrations. Except for some opposition parties, and they can only keep their complains at the speakers' corner lol.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

My name is Aaron...i don't care about politics i never vote i just live my life whats happening in this country doesn't concern me if this country is destined to fall apart that's ok i have friends in a bunch of countries i can just go there =P

Edit: oooh what do i win for being 1st on 100th page? lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

handsome or not? not sure but i think i am average looking,not too fugly, not too awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@syko5150: i guess your prize would be a mario cookie and a glass of milk followed by a cake


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> handsome or not? not sure but i think i am average looking,not too fugly, not too awesome



Good, that means I don't have to kill you to retain my awesomeness








I think politics are interestig. Well, most of my interests are weird anyways. You hardly see a teenager that will be interested in politics, economy, diiferent religions, and rock that is as old as 1960s.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Best prize EVER!!!!! lol

well i'm not a teen and i grew up listening to all the good rock because of my dad


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

I listen to Blues too, cos Aerosmith and Led Zep have their roots from Blues. And Yardbirds is kinda good. Jimi hendrix awesome. Eric Clapton... kinda good at playing the guitar but overrated.

Ahhhh, need to go do my homework soon, shcool reopens tmr. Bye bye gbatemp.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cya later Domination...I'm off too its 5am for me gotta get some sleep haha.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

haha, glad u like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe for the 150th page, we have even more fancy stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and good bye,syko5150 and dom


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

hooo hooo 100 page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



night mrfatso
i just woke up from my 10 minute nap
it is 9pm
good night singapore


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

haha, not yet anyway, i still be around till maybe 10/11+


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 13, 2009)

[21:57]  dun't ban my ipika

hoo hoooo
my ipika seems like attracting vidboy and also antoligy


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

lol, pikachu is so attractive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taking a break from home work. wtf, the chinese qao juan is so boring and cheem, don't even wanna read the question sia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Later still need to do zuo wen. Fuck. Luckily tmr is slack day for me or else I die liao.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

haha, pika attracting so many people, and looking back at our first page, we have gone really far, even though kjean said that we wont last long, we have now proven her/him wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sian, tmr back to school and probably its back to staring in space again, sign... i am going to be so bored, maybe i take a 2 hour break and walk to library, hmm, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

Gd Morning SG

with domination here we can last for eternity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 hour break to library? NO
is 2 hour break to sleep!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

Good Morning Malaysia/Indonesia and the rest of ASEAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





true, with domination, we will slowly spam this all the way to 1000 pages, buhahahaha XD 

fine, then i take a 3 hour break and waste time in library reading books lor


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I'm not from that part of the world but Good Morning lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

hahahaha
Good Night/Evening US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is great to see the sun is back on my side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i miss the sun


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol its evening here 5pm and i don't like the sun id much rather be in the dark i rarely go outside in the day time lol I'm a night owl =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

na na na batman XD 

nah, elixir its not just US.

Its good morning/afternoon/evening/night the world


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

night owl = club?

hahah... is 8:30AM here
i wonder what should i have for breakfast


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

well for now i don't go to the clubs much because i just had knee surgery i might go once in a while just to hang out and drink lol but yeah night is just better to go out its not so hot most of the young crowd is already home less traffic.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good morning too!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

good morning to you too vidboy


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

i am going out to start my day
have fun my friends


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

OK have a good one elixer


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> night owl = club?
> 
> hahah... is 8:30AM here
> i wonder what should i have for breakfast



nah, night owl over here =  bus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, good morning vidboy. 

Elixir, eat egg prata


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

There's a bus called Night Owl where you live? o.O


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

ya, its more of a bus service that runs at around midnight, but its pretty expensive, 1 trip will cost around 3+ bucks if i remember correctly, compared to 1+ bucks


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, its more of a bus service that runs at around midnight, but its pretty expensive, 1 trip will cost around 3+ bucks if i remember correctly, compared to 1+ bucks


oh lol so its like a bus for the richer people who don't have cars lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

kinda i guess, and for those who love to club all the way till the wee hours of the night before realising how screwed they are


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol well i club all night like that sometimes but we always have a designated driver we switch off every time.who ever is the designated driver cant have more then a couple beers the entire night LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL, thats a pretty good plan


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah i just don't go out much right now since i just had surgery and also a lot of my friends are busy with the new semester of college.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

i see, well hope u recovered fast enuf to enjoy clubbing again


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks but ill be off feet for another 6 months =/


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

well, i guess u can borrow your daughter ds for a long while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 scribblenaut probably will take some time and mario and luigi too. and if that's not enuf, there's a lot of other games on the ds


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol we each have our own DSi i have Red,GF has Metallic Blue and our daughter has a Pink one they're all Japanese Versions.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

red is such a cool color, i especially like how glossy it feels


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah red and black are my favorite colors so i try to get everything in those colors i also have a black ds lite and red/black ds lite and LoZPH DS Lite still in box never opened =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

so u gona keep your LoZPH box with you forever or u gona wait till its a collector item and sell it for profit?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

i might sell it sometime in the future but I'm a big Zelda fan.The Legend of Zelda on NES was the first game i ever played(before Super Mario Bros even) so i like to collect Zelda things.games,comics,collectibles,key chains anything really.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

cool, as for me, i just like collecting anything that i can get my hands on.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol that's a lot of collecting o.O so many things in the world haha...is that collecting anything and everything like Wall-E? or are there specific things you collect?lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

it depends, but mostly soft toys and action figures like gundam and megaman "D


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

i have a ton of plush dolls of anime characters and video game characters i have a friend that makes them for fun the most recent one she made me was a Mr. Mew from TWEWY although i don't care much for pokemon she usually makes pokemon plush she has hundreds of them lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

o cool, maybe next time u can take some pics and share with us


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

sure i'll have to try to take some pics tomorrow when my daughter is at school =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

ahahhahahahaha
daughter is at school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



didn't know you are that old


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

haha, cool, and thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*wonders if there's a jigglypuff/clefairy version*
haha, now elixir and syko can chat about adult stuff


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ahahhahahahaha
> daughter is at school
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not that old i'm 23 but i had my daughter at a young age...15 lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

haha, u are right, elixir, u are still the oldest in here, haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahhhh...
i see.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



isn't it great that your daughter's age is about the same as you
less GAP


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

well its not that close I'm 23(soon to be 24) and shes 8(soon to be 9)


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

yup, less gap hopefully = she being able to related to u easier instead of my parents and i, where everything videogame  related = bad, video game = son, u are turning into a criminal and blah blah blah. 

poor people still believing that videogame will turn kids into killers and not realising that these kid are really mentally unbalanced in the first place.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah well in the area i grew up in video games were an escape from going outside and getting shot lol...I Try to be a more kickback type parent i try to teach her good values and things like that but i think my gf is better suited for parenting then me I've never really been great with kids lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

take your time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the better way is spend time with her


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, well, its been 8 years since u had her, you'll be just fine


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

well I'm not a bad parent i don't spoil her but i get her things she wants just not EVERYTHING lol i think for now school is important(i know this is gonna sound wrong) but i don't see it as like a top priority in her life at the moment id rather see her having fun and enjoying her childhood first(i dont want her neglecting school though) i just don't think school is all that important at least not until like middle school or high school.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

i do think there should be a balance somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



excessive of everything doesn't help


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

well when i was her age my parents weren't around much so i kind of just did my own thing and didn't do well in school i make sure she does all her homework and everything but i also make sure she hangs out with all her friends and keeps a nice social life.Her mother also goes to school and works so shes not home much(although i tell her not to work because i make enough for all of us) but shes one of those independant i can make it on my own types lol.

by the way my 250th post in a week =P i didn't post anything before this past week =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> well I'm not a bad parent i don't spoil her but i get her things she wants just not EVERYTHING lol i think for now school is important(i know this is gonna sound wrong) but i don't see it as like a top priority in her life at the moment id rather see her having fun and enjoying her childhood first(i dont want her neglecting school though) i just don't think school is all that important at least not until like middle school or high school.



ya, its important for every child to enjoy their childhood, cos as soon as that is gone, u aint getting it back, nostalgia wouldn't even help too since u have nothing to get nostalgic about .

edit: hoo hoo, we shall use this thread and help u reach your 500th post


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

yup that's most definitely true once shes about 12-13 I'll probably be on her more about school because it starts to get more and more important at that age(and she will probably complain and whine and scream)....so not looking forward to her teen years i mean when shes in her teen years ill still be in my late 20's to early 30's i'm going to end up with gray hair at an early age lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, stocked up on hair tonic and other hair stuff


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

ROFL =D i'll use shoe polish LOLOL.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

lololol, don forget to bring that polish whirling thing


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol i just responded to a post that wasn't in english something about updating the Acekard2i


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

wow, if that works, then congrats on being able to reply to that person and also congrats on your future 256th post "

edit: lol the video was in english, so why wont he typed in english?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol i don't think i gave him a proper answer he posted a youtube video in the link though to what his problem is but i cant read it because its in spanish(never learned spanish because i dont like how it sounds)lol according to the forum this is my 134th post today...but that cant be right at least i don't think it is o.O

Edit:lol i just noticed that too lol hes probably just being an ass lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

i think he is saying that he has updated his dsi firmeware to 1.4 and now he can't access anything


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

well his vid shows his firmware is still 1.3 so i think hes having problems with the 1.3 to 1.4 update for his acekard.

Edit:AKAIO is the answer to everything LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha, AKAIO to the rescue, soon normmatt and smith should make akaio with a superman icon L


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL it just seems like every post i see about Acekard2i AKAIO is the answer to everyone's problems haha i had seen so many posts about it by the time i finally got an Acekard2i i felt like i was already a pro at it LOL.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL but its true, everything can be pretty much solved by AKAIO, well maybe except the 1.4 flashcart blockthing but that's a story for another day


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well my solution to his 1.4 thing was AKAIO lol well maybe next time he will ask in english...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

hope so, if not, just tell him to use akaio again, fufufu


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol on another note it says that i have 6.26% of today's posts...LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

oO, where did u find that statistic?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

go to the forum section and go down to the bottom it shows top 20 posters of the day
Edit: i don't think it goes higher then 134 posts because i keep posting and it stays at 134 LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, i see, wow, i beat domination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not sure if this is something that i should be proud of .

2.94% guess that's not bad at all


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol i just don't know how i got to 100+ posts in a day i know i posted a lot but i didn't think that many haha 100 posts a day ill be to 1000+ posts in no time.... LOL i have too much time on my hands since i cant really walk.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

when your post increase you will start getting attention from others


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

same here, i am pretty free and bored at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




true and depends, it might be a good thing and it might not be one


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

just as long as i don't get little kids trying to add me as friends ill block them LOL!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

well kids are good as long they meant well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



basically i am talking to lots of kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

true, but watch as i add u to friends, there's nothing u can do about it, no confirmation or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oO, guess u are one of the few who edited settings on their page, first time i saw some pending pop up


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> true, but watch as i add u to friends, there's nothing u can do about it, no confirmation or anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL well until like 30 minutes ago i had everything blocked so you couldnt comment me or add me =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

haha, i see


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

is better that way in gbatemp
there are lots of funny idiots
they hate this site yet they visit gbatemp
i don't know are they asking for fucks or they are just too lonely


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

well i just feel weird having friends on my account that are like little kids. being a parent that's almost like having friends close to my daughters age LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

guess even with all the technology in the world, they still haven found out myspace or deviant art haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

syko... talking to most of you
i am like talking to kids too
i am 28 this year


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well im going to be 24 in November so its not that much of a difference LOL its just i would prefer to chat with people who are over 18 at least lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

well, that's cos i refused to be an adult or a teenager, if possible, i want to remain as a kid forever, just taking life one step at a time, no worries at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but like it or not, next year i have to grow up, darn national service.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol i had to grow up in a hurry i mean i was already a parent before i finished high school lol then going to college while raising a kid and working its no easy task lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

ya, but until life present to me those challenges, i can carry on living life like a kid


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

ahaha lucky you i missed out on most of my teens lol i got to experience being a teenager for 2 years


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

well, look on the bright side, at least u have a lovely daughter out of it l


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah but that wont give me my teen years back D; lol haha but i didnt really miss much everyone just gets into a lot of trouble during that time while i was making money lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

haha, when u are out for a job, u have already had more job experience than most of us


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

i own my own businesses...i own a car garage and a liquor store. i just hire some people to work for me and i make money for doing nothing really although i do enjoy working on cars but cant right now =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

cool you own a business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i know why can you stay here all the day long after your surgery


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

haha yeah i don't lose any money and don't have to go on disability or anything like that =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

cool, your own business and the best thing is u have infinite paid sick-leaves


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

ahaha yeah i could just sit back at home forever and pay other people to do my work lol i never work at the liquor store but i do work quite often at the car garage i like fixing up cars and a lot of times we get requests for rebuilding cars from scratch which is fun i like building classic cars.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

rebuilding cars? cool
we hardly have stuff like that


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

so have u guys gotten any strange request like making a batmobile or anything?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL nope no batmobiles yet but that would be pretty fun especially building the classic one from the original show haha =P um no we mostly get low rider requests the oldest car I've rebuilt was a 1947 Chevrolet Fleetline


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

so i guess is up to you guys to charge them, right?
since is all hand made...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah i charge them a fee based on what they want me to do...then having to find parts(i charge depending on how rare the parts are)and also if they want me to add anything extra like stereo systems,rims or hydrolics. some people just want a fully restored to original form while others just want cars to show off lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

haha, i guess i was thinking of a dream world where u get to build batmobiles and other superhero vehicles for others haha


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

ahaha if you pay me i'll build you any super hero vehicle you want i'll just ask my friend to draw up the blueprints for it lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

i can see that you are really resourceful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahaha

so what sort of liquor do you sell?
wine ?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

liquor stores usually don't sell wine and if they do i don't recommend you to buy it because its cheap stuff. We sell beer,hard liquor,cigarettes,cigars,snacks,soda pretty much all kinds of alcohol,tobacco,snacks and drinks LOL

syko5150   	24-April 09  	292  	139  	6.66% i laughed at this for my posts today


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

ahhahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



careful the mods will hunt 3 of us down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i see.. so liquor is just liquor ~! wine you would have another dedicated shop just selling wine?
so what do you guys like to drink ?
what sort of hard liquor?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

well most liquor stores have cheap 5$ wines so its better to go to a specialty shop that has imported wines...well for beer i drink Heineken,Corona,Dos Equis and Guinness and hard liquor i drink Tequila & Brandy.

Edit:btw elixer did you ever see my post on the cheat forums about magical starsign cheats not working i posted under the name lazydrifter?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

haha, 666 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so snacks, what kind of snacks? those that u had since your childhood(nostalgia candies) or?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol we have all kinds of snacks everything from candy to chips then we have soda,energy drinks,refrigerated coffees,flavored waters...i call it a liquor store but i guess you could also call it a convenience store =D.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

So what dont u guy sell? Seems like its  a store selling almost everything except for firearm and some hardware stuff.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol that's pretty much everything we sell oh yeah we have basic dairy products too like eggs & milk also we have like a variety of bread most of the customers buy beer and cigarettes though.


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2009)

When you post here, the spam count increasing a lot is _compulsory_

Ppl hate other members with high spam count. AKA me. Only Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spamination

j/k

What did you guys spam for the last 7 pages?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

dom, i forgotten haha, i remember something vague about weather, then gundam and store and batman and something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quite a lot of stuff really.

And since elixir isn't here with his daily good morning sg.

Its my turn. Good Morning Singapore and malaysia. By the way, elixir, is your side still raining? 

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening/Night world.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

sorry was busy browsing stuff from amazon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rain just stopped





yesterday was making the character modifier code for pokemon till late night


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here comes the sun, Do-do-do-do


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

vid, u forgot the chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ya, i was  there.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

is still quite gloomy but bird is saying hello


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> vid, u forgot the chicken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a tasty looking cock!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

ahhh... so full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



had a big bowl of noodle and back to work

EDIT: i have no idea why people hate high post count members! it is just that we spent a little more time and being active on the board~!

by the way, over singapore what do you guys love to have for breakfast?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

not sure about others.

But for me, its usually 2 piece of bread with either kaya&butter/jam/ham&cheese/egg
on other day, it would be kway teow/noodle with char siew and egg and maybe a chicken wing or 2.
if not, then it might be hot dog bun/pizza bun/custard bun

Thats if i eat breakfast at home, if not, its off to school and mac breakfast either the big breakfast or the pancake or just the 2 dollar set(1 cup of coffee and 1 SausageMacMuffin)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good morning people


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

argh double post.

Well,good day, Syko


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> not sure about others.
> 
> But for me, its usually 2 piece of bread with either kaya&butter/jam/ham&cheese/egg
> on other day, it would be kway teow/noodle with char siew and egg and maybe a chicken wing or 2.
> ...


=O wheres mine? lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

where's your?? 

i have no idea what u guys ate so??


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol i meant because you were talking about food so i asked you where's mine?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

it sure was a HOT day when i was out
now i am back is gloomy again

when to site and do some sleeve setting work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haven't been doing such work for more than 2-3 years
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

it had been really hot where i live lately but its finally starting to cool down the last couple of days i don't even need the A/C on =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol i meant because you were talking about food so i asked you where's mine?



well, thats' usually my breakfast either one of those. 

but since u asked:







here u go


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol eh i prefer meat i dont like veggies and fruits much lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

cool you have promegades for break fast?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

nope, but i do eat them whenever the tree bear fruits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the fruits are to help with your recovery


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Send me some so i can recover from my surgery =D lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

the fruits are already there, that basket


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol btw my friend sent me a pic of a lot of her pokemon plush dolls but the problem is she did it in a brady bunch square type style of 1 per square and if i post it,it will either be waaaay too big or too small to see them all lol so give me a sec ill upload to a image host and link it =P

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevermind it fit nicely =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

haha, nice pokemons but i have no idea what is the first pokemon.

So, are u and her partnering up and selling those soft-toys? It might be a hit with kids.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

your friend is a GIRL , LOL!!!!

i like the first one on the upper left
the green one


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes Elixer my friend IS a girl lol...i don't know much about pokemon so i can't tell you ahaha um the middle right isnt pokemon thats the one she made me its Mr.Mew from TWEWY. Also i've tried to convince her to sell them like create an ebay store or something but she just says that she just makes them for fun but w/e lol .

Edit:yellow one on the middle left is called Kero from Cardcaptor Sakura & green pokemon on top left is called Banette or something like that and she made it into a backpack thats why it looks weird. =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

can you ask her make another green one for me?

good that you have a girl friend that is good at handy-craft
she must be a sweet girl

wait a minute..? she could always use your store


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol she's not my gf just a friend my gf doesn't have time for things like that with work and school. sure i can ask her to make it the Mr. Mew was one she made for me because i asked her other then requests she focuses mainly on pokemon related stuff.

Edit:lol i'm not gonna sell pokemon in my store ahaha i despise pokemon =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

well, u can use them as promotion, maybe like if your customers spend more than 20 bucks, they will stand a chance to win this? 

anyway, she can just sell them as limited edition items so that way she can carry on making them for fun and selling any extras


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol thats bad for business...pokemon in store=more kids as customers...in Los Angeles a lot of kids like to steal and pretend they dont know any better.....


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

i see, darn, that's pretty sad when kids are known to be theif instead of just regular kiddies.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

i blame the parents lol...well not all kids are like that but a lot of my customer base(car garage & liquor store) are gang members while i don't mind and i'm pretty cool with most of them they dont steal from me but since they're gang members a lot of them don't pay attention to what their kids do so they grow up not knowing right from wrong(or if they do they dont care)but a liquor store in LA will always have a lot of customers lol so i cant really complain =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

I see, ya having friends who are in gangs(in my case, its just one of my friend) can be pretty useful, not that i have any favours to ask from him at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least if anyone steals from u and gets away, if the police can't help, at least they might be able to do something


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I see, ya having friends who are in gangs(in my case, its just one of my friend) can be pretty useful, not that i have any favours to ask from him at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i'm a big guy i can handle my own problems. i'm 6'5 225lbs =p


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

elixir is a kid when standing next to syko5150


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

but if they managed to outrun you? u still have them to help track them down


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

ahahahaha a lot of people are =P haha my gf is only 5'2 95lbs lol so picture that =D...

@Mrfatso: lol yeah i could use the gang members as lookouts to notify me as soon as they see them =D lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

darn i feel like i am staring at my old self who darn is he lucky, to get to his ideal weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big size rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oo, the userbar is back? I haven saw it since i guess a couple of months ago


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol you're right i didnt even notice it til you mentioned it =D how tall are you elixer & mrfatso?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

not sure if i grew any taller but last time i checked, around 170+cm?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

So you're 5'7?

Edit:whats the difference between guest and anonymous users?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

i guest anonymous are registered users who just don wish to be known while guest are just guys who didn't made an account but they are still there.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

oh i see that clears that up =P lol i started this whole conversation by accident in that english game release #4170 LOL i was just making fun of it.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, i see, no problemo.


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn, we became a public site again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least we have the nice bar at the bottom sgain. But that'll expose my identity tho.... Time to sign in as anoynomous.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol i just hate how people want help and cant type in proper English...and hello domination =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol i just hate how people *want help* and *cant type in proper English*...and hello domination =P



Now you see the problem, they want hep here because no one on the internets understand what they are asking

Hi


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

Nah,what do u have to fear, its not like you are superman


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

and because i said that English in America is awful most people can't speak it properly some idiot tells me i should get out of America then if i don't like it LOL!.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

well, u did say that they are idiots, if so, then why do u need to bother arguing with them.  

and remember:


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol but having arguments on the internet is fun and what the internet is all about...i don't however believe in trash talking on the internet that's for little girls...i just like having fun arguments =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

If you didn't know, I know a lot of Americans and Britons which taips laiekz deehs. I think some of them don't have English comparabl to Asians. Somehow.

And fatso, I find that offensive, even if I'm not _special_.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

ahaha i just find it sad that countries who have a native language other then English are starting to speak English better then countries which primarily speak English. I Speak 3 languages with English obviously being my primary language i cant read or write the other 2 languages but i can speak them pretty good.i just don't get why its so hard to type out full words & check for spelling errors i mean if there's a red line under your words obviously its not right unless its a made up word like Scribblenauts lol.


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have spell check lol.

And Singapore has English as the administrative languauge, and everyone must learn English, so I don't think its weird our English is good.

But US and UK... leave me disturbed. They live in a country where there is almost no or little traces of other languages. I wonder how they survived.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well although i live in America i don't have an attachment to it since i was born in Ireland i can just pick up and leave if i want i'll wait til it gets worst then it is first lol and i meant in the box when you're typing your posts a little red line shows up when you spell things wrong or doesn't recognize words.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

sorry about that, but that is still true, arguing on the internet is kinda pointless, since quite a lot of the time, its hard to get a decent argument when they keep on changing the topic, like say u and a dude are having a argument on religion, u are providing an argument but the other guy is constantly changing the topic to about trucks, arghh

dom:

have a look at these links:

http://aspell.net/
http://www.spellchecker.net/spellcheck/

syko: isnt that only for firefox and those who that has spellcheck in their browser? didnt realised that forums have their inbuild spellcheckers.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah but its a pointless way to kill time LOL like the other day remember i was bored so i decided to piss off the pokemon fans by bashing pokemon LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

don u mean fanboys? but i guess so especially if u are touching on a sensitive topic like religion or race,


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Arguing on the internets is stupid.

Because I don't believe that there is a decisive right or wrong. I only believe in neutrality. Like how Kasilin was talking about flashcarts. Well, the governments will never allow it, so I won't care beyond that. For religion, there are more than two or three religions, go figure. Politics, humans are stupid but interesting.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have nothing against anyone's race if i'm to be considered a racist its because i hate everyone equally LOL...religion i don't believe in any of it i think its all just story telling i only believe in things that can be proven but i have nothing against other peoples beliefs everyone has a right to walk their own path and choose their beliefs. and yes sorry i mean pokemon fanboys LOL i hate when they claim pokemon is the greatest RPG or even Game of all time thats just ignorance lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

that's good cos that means in an argument, u can be subjective instead of taking sides, but most people aint like that, just talk about race/religion/politics and people start going into denial mode and start to convert opinions to facts


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

i believe that every race has their good people and their ignorant people.Religion in my eyes is only just a guideline on how people should live(at least for the people who follow it)Politics in my eyes is just people trying to be in control and run things how they want.It has no affect on me whatsoever i pay my taxes but that's it(oh btw) i don't have to pay property taxes because i donate to cancer cure foundations =D Helping people in need and avoiding taxes rules =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

awesome, but how much do u have to give in order to enjoyed the benefits and by the way for that flashcart thread, mind  typing in bullet points? it makes reading it easier


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

is already 5PM!
hoo hooo
i didn't do much work for today instead of wasting my time!

at the end of the day someone said i took their codes !
i was like WTF!!! FUCK YOU!!!!
i am like always wasting time for a bunch of douche bag!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol sure and lol at that English coach thread people keep responding to me and i have to keep writing long paragraphs...

Edit:@Elixer:yeah i seen your posts in the cheat forum about people stealing your codes and putting them on gamefags lol and claiming it as their own that's ridiculous.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

syko,
hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what pisses me off this happens on my own forum!
i flame the guy out of hell!

as for gamefuckers? what? who are those? LOL
actually i don't mind much but RESPECT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is like i am wasting lots of my precious time!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, when SAGA2 is out... i will post some codes and GO MIA


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

elixir, just post all codes in pirvate section lor

then we just leak a few only, maybe the bare basic


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol if we don't see you on for a week after Saga 2 comes out we will know why lol you wont see me for a while when the new zelda game comes out ill be busy collecting every single item getting perfect scores on all the mini games etc =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

Zelda? lol you won't see me for quite sometime when FF13 is out
HYPE MODE!

mrfatso,
if only i am not the admin of the site!
i would have long gone MIA!
there is nothing for me to achieve anymore on the DS scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



frenzy march was KOed by me
lately all the major J .. is either my stamp or my friends stamp
this week will have another CRAZY massive release from J and E
i think it would be done in a day or two...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

i see, u wont see me once my break arrived, gona try and clear a few games on my ps2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DQ8 ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FF12 will probably on the back of my mind :| just not used to having a combat system where fine, i can run around bt, darn cant evade? tsk, in the end, its feels more draggy.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been a huge Zelda fan for 20 years now =D and i'm looking forward to FFXIII also but i'm like so tired of waiting for it im not all that hyped for it at the moment haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

my first zelda game was a link to the past 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and man was it fun till i got stucked and didnt realising that i can use the switch-hook to cross a certain bridge till just last month lol


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol well when i grew up my dad had a NES and he would always play zelda it was the first game i ever played back then my dad would draw out the maps for each of the dungeons and what items were in each dungeon =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

J version is coming out on 17th Dec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as usual i play only J games


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

ist that J version of FFXIII? if so im going to import it


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

as usual. i be waiting for the us version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and also, hi pika


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

i'll just get my gf to translate the story for me while i play it hahaha =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

yes is J version of FF13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so how many consoles do you have?
have em all?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

o dear, 2 people with a huge collection of consoles?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have them all but i rarely ever use PSP or Wii. Xbox 360 and PS3 get equal playing time but i never go online i dont like to deal with idiots online...had enough of idiots from MMOs on PC. and i probably play DS most i play The legend of Zelda(NES) like 100 times a year easy LOL


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

same here .. thanks to being a slave for the n00bs
i hardly enjoy consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, mrfatso go TEST THE MARIO CODES NAO!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL this damn #4170 thing is ridiculous i made fun of it and now its turned into a whole issue about race & how growing up in poverty lowers your chances at success in the future...wtf is wrong with people.....


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 15, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> LOL this damn #4170 thing is ridiculous i made fun of it and now its turned into a whole issue about race & how growing up in poverty lowers your chances at success in the future...wtf is wrong with people.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and whites are superior and deserve to "makes shitty music and thinks his cock is over a foot long" so we should be their dogs right?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

#4170 DS release that English coach game discussion i went on to make fun of it and people started making a big thing.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 15, 2009)

in my opinion(too bad my argumentative essay i have to write later isnt of this topic)

growing up in poverty doesnt affect your chance of success, its your resolution, or rather your attitude or resolve. if theres no will, theres no result. (almost) everyone has a chance to go to school, to learn, to have a chance to get a degree to show the working world that you have that peice of paper which shows you are qualified in that certain soemthing. it doesn't matter if you're rich or not, for example, im from a normal family, normal income for parents,a round 7-8k each month combined i think. but my friend whose family owns a terrace house(or is it a bunglow? i forgot. sorry.) and has a rich family tends to get lower scores than me. why? attitude. she doesn't really care about some subjects, since she isn't going to take it next year. so she justs anyhow do it(sorry for improper english ._.) to get a passing grade, for example art, only me and my (one)classmate bothers to show effort in doing the prepetory studies properly, not like the rest of the class, who either just doodle some shit, hand in some crap late, or not give anything at all. result? they fail. they blame the teacher whose like a veteran in the school having taught for 15 years(the school's 20.)she has the kind of attitude where(by my cca teacher) she is scared that since the art exam is with the other exams like maths, science history, she's scared that we wont be able to do our studies while revising and whatnot. so she is always hurrying us every lesson to do it. a lot of people are unhappy since they dont know this. result? no attitude = no effort = no marks = (infuture) no "success".
no one becomes rich by sitting that like a spoilt shit, they have to work. i dont know, but there may be people who dont work(or learn) because their family is too rich, or something. i think only in this can "growing up in poverty lowers your chances at success in the future" apply because it would be correct if the same went for a family whose quite poor maybe? but the children dont want to work for their future. but when they grow up, there is no family fortune to support them. 
growing up in poverty or non-poverty doesnt matter, something that matters is connections. (did you? i think) you said you "influenced" your friends. i believe people with less money tend to get work earlier in their life for experience. no one will hire a rich man with university degrees over a poor man with university degrees and a working attitude, never mind that he's poor. because he has that attitude in working from younger age, than the rich man who has not suffered any trouble and thus has no experience.


im talking crap here right?

to learn english just read the forum.


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is true he makes shitty music tho. Most raps nowadays are kinda shitty. When I listen to the older rap Mr. Dave likes, at least I can feel a very nice beat. Kanye West spoilt Billie Jean and so many other songs he remade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly, I must say I'm kinda racist because I only like music made by whites, because the blacks do less of the genres I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though B.B. King is an awesome Blues artist.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

i will report to mods to lock it
gbatemp is the last place we should speak our mind out
most of the people here won't / can't accept others view


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> in my opinion(too bad my argumentative essay i have to write later isnt of this topic)
> 
> growing up in poverty doesnt affect your chance of success, its your resolution, or rather your attitude or resolve. if theres no will, theres no result. (almost) everyone has a chance to go to school, to learn, to have a chance to get a degree to show the working world that you have that peice of paper which shows you are qualified in that certain soemthing. it doesn't matter if you're rich or not, for example, im from a normal family, normal income for parents,a round 7-8k each month combined i think. but my friend whose family owns a terrace house(or is it a bunglow? i forgot. sorry.) and has a rich family tends to get lower scores than me. why? attitude. she doesn't really care about some subjects, since she isn't going to take it next year. so she justs anyhow do it(sorry for improper english ._.) to get a passing grade, for example art, only me and my (one)classmate bothers to show effort in doing the prepetory studies properly, not like the rest of the class, who either just doodle some shit, hand in some crap late, or not give anything at all. result? they fail. they blame the teacher whose like a veteran in the school having taught for 15 years(the school's 20.)she has the kind of attitude where(by my cca teacher) she is scared that since the art exam is with the other exams like maths, science history, she's scared that we wont be able to do our studies while revising and whatnot. so she is always hurrying us every lesson to do it. a lot of people are unhappy since they dont know this. result? no attitude = no effort = no marks = (infuture) no "success".
> no one becomes rich by sitting that like a spoilt shit, they have to work. i dont know, but there may be people who dont work(or learn) because their family is too rich, or something. i think only in this can "growing up in poverty lowers your chances at success in the future" apply because it would be correct if the same went for a family whose quite poor maybe? but the children dont want to work for their future. but when they grow up, there is no family fortune to support them.
> ...


WOW!!! i completely agree with you finally someone who gets what I'm saying =D


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 15, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i will report to mods to lock it
> gbatemp is the last place we should speak our mind out
> most of the people here won't / can't accept others view


lock it NAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



true dat


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah that was a dumb topic i don't like kanye west and what he did was wrong but still its not something where race has to become an issue that's just lame.


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

I only find racism from the ppl amusing since I believe in neutrality, but its common, we can't stop them. Normally, theres the saying if you can't beat them join them, but I refuse, I'll rather see them get destroyed by the mods.

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hadrian


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> WOW!!! i completely agree with you finally someone who gets what I'm saying =D


*hi five*

i actually never heard kanye west's songs before, just watched the episode of south park about him being unable to understand the fishsticks joke. but still no reason to sterotype all blacks. what about obama?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

um kanye west is obsessed with himself he believes hes the greatest rapper alive which IMO is LOL!!! haha...i don't really care about politics much so whoever runs the country doesn't matter much to me lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> what about obama?



You probably don't know and haven't seen the stupididty and super ignorance of the Repubs.

They just hate Obama, when he ahsn't even failed half as bad as Supreme-White-Leader-O-Holy-George-W-Bush. 

People who are racist are actually stupidier than more than half of the world population. Theres a lot to learn from other races. They are too stupid to realise that. And I'm actually not neutral when I say that.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

seriously? what are you guys talking about
i have never heard of those people's name
must be some unknown guys


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

@domination:lol i have my own system of politics...my laws are this:i do what i want when i want how i want i dont live by laws other then that lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

hahahahaha
syko,
you are godfather?
hey you don't need to sleep?
you are basically living at our time zone


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> @domination:lol i have my own system of politics...my laws are this:i do what i want when i want how i want i dont live by laws other then that lol.



Well, the budget deficit is mostly from George Bush's administrative from what I read. I don't even know how Dick Cheney was able to run his previosu company. If George Bush never caused the stupid deficits, Obama's healthcare reforms will be more supported and the stupid racist repubs wouldn't be able to have an excuse.

Tho I do believe in freedom. Political, religious, racial, romantical, occupational and whatsoever. But the world is not democratic and probably will never be even when Armageddon comes.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when Armageddon comes(if it does) i'll be on my front lawn with an umbrella lol!


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

When Armageddon comes... I'll jump down the building myself, too afraid to see what will happen during Armageddon.

I hope there is no Armageddon :X I want to live my whole life. AND I'M TOO HANDSOME TO DIE!! And you know, life already seems meaningless, Armageddon makes you want to just kill yourself.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

i live life expecting to die tomorrow that way if my time really does come i'm at least enjoying my life .

Edit:@elixer: i'm actually chatting on MSN to some friends who live near my beach house in Australia lol thats why i'm still up =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

that's a lie and u know it, haha, maybe u can join elixir in staying up forever ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> seriously? what are you guys talking about
> i have never heard of those people's name
> must be some unknown guys



they are talking about some rapper dude, which by the way, another genre that i don enjoy cos to me rap just sounds like guys talking really quickly and they get paid to say common sense stuff.

as for me, i can't wait for Armageddon, hopefully i get hit by so much gamma rays that woot, i became a mutant and i can finally go around the world like a superhero L


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol i'm just an insomniac i haven't slept since my first post...haha how i racked up 400+ posts is beyond me i had 250 yesterday remember?


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

You are in the top posters.... Haven't been the top for some time. Used to spam a lot.

I remembered I first started spamming because the NDS - Games boards were interesting, its pretty boring there now... Then I remembered the Chinese ROMS translation thing lol fatso and my first warns.... I go to general offtopic and EOF mroe now because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the community.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

ive been the top poster for the past 3 days but i mostly chat in the off topic stuff or answer questions i know about scribblenauts lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You are in the top posters.... Haven't been the top for some time. Used to spam a lot.
> 
> I remembered I first started spamming because the NDS - Games boards were interesting, its pretty boring there now... Then I remembered the Chinese ROMS translation thing lol fatso and my first warns.... I go to general offtopic and EOF mroe now because I
> 
> ...



chinese rom translation? i had forgotten all about that haha, ya last time dom was a real spammer, thanks to u, pika lost her title


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Was that an insult?






I spam so much, I probably can overtake awesomedrian. 

But I bever really wanted to spam that much tho. It'll be good if some topics don't increase post count


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

my goal is just 1000 posts i dont care if i have the most posts or not lol at the rate im going ill have 1000 before the week is over =D i had 0 posts last monday


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

500 posts gives you a title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But be careful, a lot fo people don't like spammers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should try socialising with our nice community first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I was getting negative attention when I spammed so bad. Antoligy even commented in my profile @[email protected]


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Was that an insult?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no no, that was a compliment


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't spam though i actually talk about whatever the topic is and answer as many questions as i can...on another note its 7am gonna make breakfast for my daughter then head to bed lol =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

You really think I could still be here and make some friends here if I really spammed? LOL, I would have got warnings nd probably get banned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All my posts are on topic too, its just a manner of saying I post a hell load. I got more posts than people who joined in 06! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

haha, have a good night rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 true, at least your post in the past were all not 
SEFTG 1e89fi or something like that, at least they were all on topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, dom, when are u going back to replying to lots of threads and going back to the top 5 posters??


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

i just post as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i careless about my post count!
1 day i will hit 10000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is not that difficult to accumulate post count
just do it on a consistent basis
answer a few questions here and there


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

The problems is you are helpfl, and you are one of the cheat people. I'm just a random not much helping now poster. I used to have stupid posts, helped a little. Ah, bah "ontopic" and "helpful" are different.

But I actually think elixir can overtake awesomedrian easily


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

hahahaha
i am also spamming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thank god these fewdays i am busy with pokemon
otherwise, i will be spamming with the rest of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




domination,
well who cares! at least your posts are always better than some of those idiots here..
trust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at least your posts are not those DUH post


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 15, 2009)

ya, with elixir and dom, we can get this thread to be the next new massive cheat compilation(size wise of cos) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elixir, u saw one of the idiot post at the cheat forum right?


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to make it the size of the "You Are Banned" game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over 1000 pages lol.

I need to spam less. Ppl hate me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does Antoligy still think I spam very bad?....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 15, 2009)

mrfatso, 
about what? is it asking for how to add cheats?
i was busy didn't reply him

domination,
your recent posts are ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



people hate you? thats their problem?
people hate you easily but takes longer time to forgive you..
sigh


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been spamming recently imo... 
Even though I'm doin it also because KH is coming out. D:


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso,
> about what? is it asking for how to add cheats?
> i was busy didn't reply him
> 
> ...



about downloading action replay lol. By the way,the codes none of them work and hmm, could it be that its cos we are using 2 different rom? Previously i tried the independant aka leaked very early copy and it was able to run on no$, yesterday i tried the xenophobia released and i got stucked at the save selection screen...

and by the way






 to everyone


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I want to make it the size of the "You Are Banned" game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares if people hate you...whether they love you or hate you you're always on their mind LOL! =P

good morning SG/Malaysia peoples =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

yup, and think of it this way, u had a more lasting impression on people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and good morning syko5150


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

what a lame excuse spamming because of a game is coming out

by the way, gd morning folks!
is another gloomy day!
hows SG?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

pretty gloomy as well. Crawling out of bed and towards my breakfast at the moment. So, then elixir, does this mean u need to rehack the game?

and arghh, the noobs have returned,darn..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's clouds with a mix of sun here.
I like it actuelly


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

you guys are lucky its just hot and sunny here i hate the sun =/


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah the damn n00bs returned
RU's dead contributed to this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
no i won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



our DB supports clean rom only


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

i see, guess i wait for a new loader or something, cos the code didn't work for me, and i had to patch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess its back to playing it as legit as possible, well, maybe i hack myself some money


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

darn u noobs, arghh, its the return of double postes


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll be back later tonight going to the Dodgers game =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

okay enjoy yourself and get some rest while u are at it


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

mrfatso?
did you ENABLE cheats on your firmware or that particular game?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

of cos i did, haha, if not, i wont be able to use cheat for other games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: so elixir, need me to send u another save for u to check things out?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

back from the game =p....Mrfatso did you try changing the game ID?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

ya, i did. the clean rom id was 

clean rom(?):              CLJE AE1362E1
patched with xpa(or pretty much, inf's patch): CLJE 7AE2D2D3


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

well idk much more after that =P i decided to give the new pokemon a chance since everyone is like getting their panties in a bunch over it...i dont see whats so great about it. its just another pokemon game.


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

I hate school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Because I hate maths. But I don't hate maths because I hate school.

Cheem~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate maths. I hate numbers. I hate trigo. I hate physics because of the calculations.

Oh my, wheres my neutrality now?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 16, 2009)

2 hates dont make a like





cheem-nology!

i hate science. i hate lamps. i hate light bulbs. i hate my teacher. i hate being forced to draw with a damn ruler. i hate art. i hate not getting proper instructions. i hate waiting for next tuesday. i hate graphs. i hate sleeping in class. i hate the hot weather.

yay fan.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

haha my gf helped me with math all throughout high school and college =D that's the only subject i had problems with.


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> haha my gf helped me with math all throughout high school and college =D that's the only subject i had problems with.



Kinda like me. I had seven subjects. Two out of them were maths. Every othe sunject got 60-68. Both my maths fail.

LOL.

I hate maths.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

don give up, especially since lots of your future modules will have math in them, u can't esc from them


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

YEAH.

I want to take something like business admin (in NYP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) cos its something in poly that actually interests me.

But I want to take political science in Uni. Statistics, but interesting. All about humans


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

i used to want to do something with drawing like become an architect or something but when i was in high school i got stabbed in the hand so i moved on to business and criminal justice as my major/minor


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

nah.. i won't bother to do codes for non-clean rom version
recommend mrfatso you better use back the ol rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had confirmed with normmatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it works for him


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

guess its time for me to find a few sources ;D


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i'm off early tonight i'm going to the dodgers game again tomorrow it starts at 12:10pm early game =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

i have clean rom and you know where to get clean rom for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahem ahem! my forum?

syko5150
night to you my friend


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

ah, that place


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

someone claim he got the game working on r4
there you go

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=179...p;#entry2253613


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

haha, locked already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i have a look when i reach home.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

i reported to the mods to lock it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by the way, if any of you need a temporary cheat database
i had uploaded one on http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=239


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

haha, don really need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since i can just add them myself


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

the game is really a major revamp of the ol one
even bgm is the same but revamp!

EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

err, wrong thread? lol

and thanks for the saga link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess i have a game to play when i visit my doc tmr


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

My ecareer results. Kinda good, with the monetory and business related stuff which I am somehow interested in. But I want to be a Political Advisor! (Not in Singapore, obviously) or a policy maker! (lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) A Political Scientist isn't that cool, Political Science is cool though.

Can't trust the site, still. Probably just gonna forget about it. Waste of my time doing 100+ worthless questions. Meh. "Do you enjoy providing cleaning services?" Is the site admin retarded or something?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

lol, gamen ma, they like to ask all sort of stupid questions :|

edit: haha, tried those clean roms, didnt work, can't get past the save selection screen, but that torrent one(althought its game id is the same as mine, it(the AP) seems to work,as for codes, idk if that's the case, guess i find out as soon as the battle starts.

edit2:haiz, but i cant even build my cc haha, o well, guess its back to waiting for a firmware update


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 16, 2009)

mrfatso,
i can confirm saga2 got tanker


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

Woots... It seems iTouch team updated a new firmware today at 5pm... At it seems its been teste up to Angel Sugar Cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, Mario! Yay iTouch DS!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

is great to see flash cart team working on their product instead of relying on hackers


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

...i feel exhausted from the combination of beer and sitting in the sun for 3 hours...i just noticed saga2 was out gonna check it out =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, back from visit to doc, and good morning/good afternoon/good evening to The World. 

Ya, saga is out, just note that there is a AP just after your dad jump out of the window, so u will need to patch it which u can(its in the release page, first page) but i have no idea if it work or not.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

meh i cant find it and im too tired to care at the moment lol i'll just wait til tomorrow or something to download it =D i'm in no hurry i'm still playing M&L3 Btw i keep getting all kinds of people asking me how to patch M&L3 in my message box kind of annoying i don't how hard it is to rename a rom...click the bat file and wait a few seconds...thats why theres a read me file that comes with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:do any of you know any websites i can buy a NES,SNES or N64 USB controller i'm looking to buy all of them.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

not sure if this is what u wanted: 

[url=http://vpgames.com/nsearch.aspx?keywords=n...n=N64USBADAPTER]http://vpgames.com/nsearch.aspx?keywords=n...n=N64USBADAPTER[/url]

NES:

[url=http://www.retrousb.com/index.php?cPath=21...d4ecbb10e6443f8]http://www.retrousb.com/index.php?cPath=21...d4ecbb10e6443f8[/url]
[url=http://www.phreque.com/index.php?page=shop...1&Itemid=19]http://www.phreque.com/index.php?page=shop...1&Itemid=19[/url]
[url=http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/games/ba5a/]http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/games/ba5a/[/url]
[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?ie=UTF8&am...p;creative=9325]http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?ie=UTF8&am...p;creative=9325[/url]

SNES:

[url=http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-6m-49-en-70-3emk.html]http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-6m-49-en-70-3emk.html[/url]
[url=http://www.japanvideogames.com/ProductDeta...ode=SNESUSB-CON]http://www.japanvideogames.com/ProductDeta...ode=SNESUSB-CON[/url]
[url=http://vpgames.com/p-922-super-nintendo-us...ac-gamepad.aspx]http://vpgames.com/p-922-super-nintendo-us...ac-gamepad.aspx[/url]

N64:
[url=http://www.4triangles.com/catalog/dual-usb...to-pc-p-28.html]http://www.4triangles.com/catalog/dual-usb...to-pc-p-28.html[/url]


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yup thats exactly what i was looking for thanks a lot mrfatso i've been wanting to order them for a while but didnt know where to get them now i can play all the games on my PC i hate playing old school games with a keyboard just doesn't feel right


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

no problem, just glad to help, and darn the user bar thing is gone again


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

I ordered Usb converters for NES,SNES and N64 and also ordered 2 N64 controllers ive been needing new 64 controllers anyway the ones i have the joystics are all wobbly and they move on their own lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

lol, joysticks, i remember back when i was a kid, i had lots of fun with it, especially the turbo button for those hard missions that requires button mashing


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha i remember turbo buttons i think the last one i had was on the PS1 i could just turn on turbo and hold the button instead of mashing =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

so are the turbos back in any controllers?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

good afternoon!
it seems like is going to rain again

selamat hari raya mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is this sunday


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

there might be some 3rd party controllers for Xbox 360 i doubt on PS3 or Wii...am i the only person that still has all the original boxes/plastic covers that came with them for all the old N64/Snes/Nes games? i even have those little plastic cases u put the GB games in =D. i ask because everytime i go to someones house all they have is the cartridge with no box or plastic covers for the games same thing for pics u see on ebay etc...do people really not take care of their things? i used to have a stand under my TV  i would store all my games in there =P

Edit:Good Afternoon Elixer


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

damn is raining heavily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hate rain during this hour
it makes the weather so humid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




humid = sweat = bad mood elixir


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> good afternoon!
> it seems like is going to rain again
> 
> selamat hari raya mrfatso
> ...


good afternoon and selamat hari raya to u too. Hmm, is monday a public holiday?

By the way, how is saga treating u anyway? So far, not raining here yet.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

sunday, monday and tuesday is holiday


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

is it? Cool, guess this means i don have to go to school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and yes!! this means more time to play my ps2 and maybe i should get back to prototype


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

ah singapore's holiday is the same?
2 days for hari raya?
if thats the case a couple of days for you to spam your ps2 ;P


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ah singapore's holiday is the same?



Only 1 day I think....

Monday no school. But meh... I REALLY REALLY HATE SCHOOL!

Oh w/e.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

so it just one day? then monday should be a replacement holiday

even our gov't announce tomorrow as a school holiday
so nice of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hoo hooo hooooo


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

so, dom, only monday is public holiday for us?

sing, 2 games i can't play on my ps2: shadow heart 3 and shining force 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stupid black screen.

edit: hoo hoo, so nice, guess while we can mock our government about this and that, in the end, we are still kinda grateful to them for some of the stuff they have done


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah... Only Monday make-up holiday for Sunday...

Most of our festivals only have one day holidays, except Chinese New Year. Well, I am grateful actually, it may sound like biased, but well we are Chinese Majority after all. At least we have all holidays of all races throughout the year.

And PS2!!! It was really fun... But now I'm trying to learn how to hack my wii... Got scammed for high price, might as well make full use of it rather than playing PS2...


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 17, 2009)

my sister has home based learning tomorrow, might as well count as holiday! >


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

i dont like holidays for 2 reasons...1. everything is crowded where as on a normal day i can go wherever i want and do what i want while people work and no traffic...and 2 i don't make money on holidays people don't work = no business well at least for the car garage the liquor store is open everyday except for Christmas and thanksgiving


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Yeah... Only Monday make-up holiday for Sunday...
> 
> Most of our festivals only have one day holidays, except Chinese New Year. Well, I am grateful actually, it may sound like biased, but well we are Chinese Majority after all. At least we have all holidays of all races throughout the year.
> 
> And PS2!!! It was really fun... But now I'm trying to learn how to hack my wii... Got scammed for high price, might as well make full use of it rather than playing PS2...



your ps2 no games left? and woot, at least got 1 day break from school, sian like that should have change meet doc to friday then better haha.


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i dont like holidays for 2 reasons...1. everything is crowded where as on a normal day i can go wherever i want and do what i want while people work and no traffic...and 2 i don't make money on holidays people don't work = no business well at least for the car garage the liquor store is open everyday except for Christmas and thanksgiving



This is well... Quite different here in SG.... Normally, we would have plenty of stores open on any festival since we are msotly Chinese. Except Chinese New Year, since the Chinese will probably take a break then. For 2 days some more...

And fatso, I don't have any games, all the games from the noob shop are mostly spoilt or they were bad in burning. Meh. I still want to hack my wii tho.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

u want? i can try burn some of the older games and pass to u

currently:

megaman x command mission
kingdom heart
final fantasy 12
dragon quest 8
capcom vs snk
magna carta
growlanser
odin sphere

guess the us culture and us are atad too different, i also thought that its their favorite time of the year whenever there's a holiday. Guess most of them prefer to stay at home unlike us, on holidays, we go out shopping


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Nah... Don't have time to play it lately either... Especially since exams are coming up soon and 'O' levels too.

And its the same for all the western countries... When I went to Aussie for holidays when I was like... p5? I had gastrics, but it was labour day... all the stores and clinics were closed. Had to go to a hospital, but somehow I got better. Thank god, I would never want to go to a local hospital, much less and overseas one. Taxi fees were wasted though... 

On a side-note: Green Day's 21st Century Breakdown album sucks. I don't know why my last year class mates like it so much. Its highlight songs like "21 Gun" are more pop than punk. Meh... I could at least like some of their older material. 

Edit:There are some songs that are pretty punk after listening more... But mostly Pop Punk. Sad... The Stooges is still the best Punk band ever! Sex Pistols... Kinda cool, but definitely not something I like more than "kinda like"


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

@domination: well most holidays my store/garage are open but major holidays we're closed eg. Christmas,Thanksgiving,Labor Day,Memorial Day etc but were open every other day of the year

Edit:Also Green Day SUCKS they haven't been good since the 90's like their albums Dookie and Insomniac
Edit 2:lol my favorite punk band has to be Strung Out


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Nah... Don't have time to play it lately either... Especially since exams are coming up soon and 'O' levels too.
> 
> And its the same for all the western countries... When I went to Aussie for holidays when I was like... p5? I had gastrics, but it was labour day... all the stores and clinics were closed. Had to go to a hospital, but somehow I got better. Thank god, I would never want to go to a local hospital, much less and overseas one. Taxi fees were wasted though...
> 
> ...



good luck with your O level, remember give yourself a internet ban for around 1 month before your o level start and use this time to concentrate on your studies. If not, u might end up like me, didnt work hard enuf to enter Anderson Junior College


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL, thats quite a lot of days that you guys are closed... Isn't it hard?  2 days a year for Chinese New Year is hard enough for me.

The Stooges are pretty good, they have the nice punk rock early style like Sex Pistols. I like both of them alot. They may sound talentless and raw but they were pioneers of punk, and I enjoy them more than the "refined" punk which Green Day does. Tho, the ounk guys think "good" and "talented" is bad and "Punk" is all it takes... Its music man. My favouritest Punk band is actually Rise Against, a Melodic Hardcore band.

I think Green day has some nice songs though... But their new album really sucks, I don't think they can be called "Punk Rock"... "Pop Punk" more.

Edit: I want to go poly anyways... JC is totally not what i want... General Paper is the only thing that sounds cool because it may cover globabl affairs but will be hard. Its just chinese... I think I can handle. Though it will probaably be as bad as my shcool's papers. Higher Chinese sucks, but at least I can retake it again if I really die badly (I believe I will die, but not badly)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

in all honesty i think punk is good but it has to be one of my least listened to styles of music i prefer stuff like Metalcore and Metal(not death metal or black metal or any other type of metal just METAL) eg. ozzy,dio,iron maiden,anthrax,metallica i like vocals i dont want to listen to a whole song with screaming some screaming is ok but a full song of it? thats just for talentless bands...


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> in all honesty i think punk is good but it has to be one of my least listened to styles of music i prefer stuff like Metalcore and Metal(not death metal or black metal or any other type of metal just METAL) eg. ozzy,dio,iron maiden,anthrax,metallica i like vocals i dont want to listen to a whole song with screaming some screaming is ok but a full song of it? thats just for talentless bands...



Well, the bands have some good guitars really, I hate death vocals too but the instruments may be nice. The only shouting vocals I can stand is those you shout loudly in Hard Rock or Metal where it sounds dynamic and not those throughout the song. Oh and the hardcore shouting too.

I like Rock more than Metal though. Rock > Metal > Punk > Alternative > popandotherrapordunnowatcrap


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

well everything u just mentioned is Rock.....metal and punk and all those other styles are just sub genres of rock lol and then there are sub genres of the sub genres and so on but in the end its all rock with a different name its just like how there are different styles of rap but in the end they're all just rap...


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Punk style is totally different, with all the D.I.Y and straight edge stuff and the "rawer" sound back at the beginning with Stooges and Pistols. Metal is more closely linked to Hard Rock than it is with Rock, rock is more vocal friendly and is lighter even with shouting. They may be sub genres, but their sounds are so different, so I view them as different things.

Hard Rock is still the best though. I love both the heavier Aeorsmith  and a softer more blues based and acoustic and folk incoporating Led Zeppelin. i personally think of Blues-based Hard Rock to be different from the heavier Hard Rock.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> LOL, thats quite a lot of days that you guys are closed... Isn't it hard?  2 days a year for Chinese New Year is hard enough for me.
> 
> The Stooges are pretty good, they have the nice punk rock early style like Sex Pistols. I like both of them alot. They may sound talentless and raw but they were pioneers of punk, and I enjoy them more than the "refined" punk which Green Day does. Tho, the ounk guys think "good" and "talented" is bad and "Punk" is all it takes... Its music man. My favouritest Punk band is actually Rise Against, a Melodic Hardcore band.
> 
> ...



well, just aim high so at the very least fail, your grades will still be high enuf to be accepted in any course that u wishes.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Punk style is totally different, with all the D.I.Y and straight edge stuff and the "rawer" sound back at the beginning with Stooges and Pistols. Metal is more closely linked to Hard Rock than it is with Rock, rock is more vocal friendly and is lighter even with shouting. They may be sub genres, but their sounds are so different, so I view them as different things.
> 
> Hard Rock is still the best though. I love both the heavier Aeorsmith  and a softer more blues based and acoustic and folk incoporating Led Zeppelin. i personally think of Blues-based Hard Rock to be different from the heavier Hard Rock.


when you say rock you're thinking of whats now labeled Classic Rock that's the Sub Genre it is now since there are so many styles of rock they don't just call it rock anymore and just because punks style is different its still rock...metal being linked to hard rock is no different from the fact that metal is a type of rock...for instance Black Sabbath was always a rock band back in the 70's but after ozzy left and did his own thing he was doing what was now classified as metal but its still rock.what youre talking about it being more vocal friendly its still just a type of rock some people choose to do like hardcore screaming and some choose to do pure vocals but regardless its still rock but what matters is what type of rock it is...what people claim is "emo" is really a genre called Post-Hardcore which is still a type of rock lol i can go on and on about this but the point is its all rock with different labels...i prefer Metal,Metalcore and Gothic Rock/Metal but at the end of the day i still just listen to rock lol!

Heavy metal (often referred to simply as metal) is a genre of rock music...straight off wikipedia
Also the correct term for punk is Punk Rock thats what it was originally called when it started in the 70's and is still labeled as that now.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, that's alot of rocks


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, its what I personally "view them as" and "classify" them lol, I didn't mean its how its classified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And earlier Sabbath material had what they call "Doom Metal" vibes. All the sub genres are confusing for me, all the linking here and there... So I might as well just classify the sub genres as genres. Tho I do like to Classify Punk Rock as just "Punk".

The fans... Well they will jst think that Punk and having D.I.Y. is cool or whatever... They make it a culture.

The kind of softer rock, I don't like at all. Elvis Presley was kinda cool, but his too vocally poppish. Beatles and Roy Orbison were cool for me too.

Loving Sex Pistols now btw. They rock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I think you need paragraphing


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

I listen to bands like Metallica,Iron Maiden,Anthrax,Slayer,Ozzy,Dio for the Metal bands...then for Metalcore i listen to bands like Bullet for my Valentine,Avenged Sevenfold,Escape the Fate,Atreyu...the gothic stuff i listen to Evanescence,Marilyn Manson,The 69 Eyes and HIM...i listen to a ton more bands other then those but those are probably the main ones i listen to =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Mostly Hard Rock, no matter if they are Blues based or not... Aeromsith, Zeppelin, Bon Jovi, KISS, Mötley Crüe, AC/DC, Van Halen, Joe Perry (Yes, I kinda like his solo) and ZZ Top.

I like the more basic Rock types if they don't sound too vocally poppish... Eagles, Beatles, Who, Rolling Stones and Southern Rock like Lynyrd Skynyrd. And JHeavy Metal will have Ozzy, Maiden, Priest, Sabbath.

I like more modern stuff too... Alternative, like Foo Fighters, Daughtry, a pop punk sort of band called FM Static.

I like good guitars too, so I like all of Zakk Wylde's work too.

I kinda like Grunge too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too much good music, too little time to listen


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

well i like pretty much all the bands on your list but i'd have to take out the eagles,Beatles and Who...i think the Beatles are easily the most overrated band/group or w/e of all time that's not just my opinion either LOL! Grunge is Awesome when i was growing up Nirvana,Bush and Alice in Chains were bands i listened to a lot."Too much good music,too little time to listen" that's why when i listen to music i put it on random play with over 4000 songs i never know what will play next =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I pirate a shit load of music. One day, I would love to find a record store and buy some new album... But well, I'm too lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And not iTunes... Paranoid parents don't dare use credit cards online.

Grunge is awesome, Nirvana somehow mangaed to sound awesome even though it sounds a little rough. Alice in Chains is nice too. Pearl Jam did something nice for Ten IMO. And Stone Temple Pilots' "Sex Type Thing" sounded awesomely grungey. So much grunge on high profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Beatles are good, but because they were so legendary, people will expect much more from them. I enjoy them a lot, but only a handful of songs from before Sgt. Pepper and from Abbey Road.

Music is more awesome than any other cool stuff IMO. You can enjoy musics time and time again though you might give up playing a game another round and you probably wont want to read a manga series ten times right?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

i haven't bought a cd in 10 years.... lol i download all my music,movies and games(the only games i buy are for PS3 and Xbox 360 and any zelda games =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

lol, the only things I buy now are food, drinks, junk snacks and wii games(unoften of course). I don't even buy my clothes, I'm still wearing those that were bought in the past and during new year and those my mum bought randomly when it caught her eye.

I'm kinda an otaku... Whatever, at least I know how to appreciate Rock.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

lol i buy a lot of clothes my closet is like a womans closet i have a bunch of clothes with tags on still and like 40 pairs of shoes LOL


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

I HAVE 30 PAIRS OF JEANS


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

i probably have more then that with tags still on haha i always buy a ton of clothes and then like im really picky about what i want to wear each day so sometimes ill buy clothes and it will be months before i even wear it for the first time...i still have like 5 or 6 pairs of shoes that still have the paper inside the shoes LOL

Ok i think i'm gonna head to bed its 4am now =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

same here i bought lots of clothes without tags but i didn't wear them
2 cupboard full of clothes
if i was single
i think i would have more clothes than now
LOL


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Speaking of clothes...

I want to know why designer's wear all cost so muhc? Yeah, those weird h=guiys with fancy names like vouiton or chanel or dunno what make nice designs, but is it really worth that much? I can wear those 3 for $10 clothing just as comfortabbly. Or those >$20 shirts if I want to look better. Why do ppl pay so much for them?

I really don't understand.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

that's cos they are famous, seriously, if they remove their name tag/label, the price probably drop by a few hundred %

*apparently, its cos the quality of the cloth used is a tad better* 

As for why people like to buy them, to show off, its the only reason why people waste extra money when a cheap t-shirt will feel just as comfortable.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

mrfatso...
i just finish updating my database 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it should be available soon
go grab it


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

okay and
by the way, is the story the same as the gameboy version?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

as mentioned is a TOTAL revamp of the old game
so everything is the same with addon stuff


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

no wonder i find it so familiar, just only problem was that i never did get past the cave so the only knowledge of the game was up till cave, after that, no idea what or where to go haha

So, i guess i stick to just a simple team of human & mutant, no robot or monsters for now :| least i screw up too badly


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

i think is better you have a robo with you
robo could be the strongest in your party during early to mid of the game

robo level up by what you equipt him with
you can try equipt a glass sword with other as combination

robo can easily deal 2000 dmg


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

o cool, so its better to have like 2 humans, 1 robot and 1 mutant or 2 mutant,1 human & 1 robot?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

my party 
human
esper (mutant)
mecha
monster


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

You are inviting _those things_ to your party?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j/k

Is SaGa fun?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

yup, its pretty fun, dom, go try final fantasy legend 3 ( its on gameboy), its a lot easier(actually, can be called the easiest) cos weapons don have durability, so u can just whack whack all the way. Stats are fixed, so no random stats as well, in actual fact, FFL3 plays just like normal fantasy except that u have your standard tranformation items.

@Elixir: haha, i guess that would be my party as soon as a U/CN version is out, at least then i know what skills are those and what meat are those. So, i guess for the time being, i just be 2 human, 1 mutant and 1 robot

by the way,are the following glitches still there?:

--A walkthrough glitch ---
Get a mutant to learn Teleport from the battle with Dunatis. 
Then, on the race circut, while mouted on your dragon, use it to teleport out. 
The dragon will still be with you! You can go through walls, and even over space in the pillar of sky! Use this to collect all the best items in the game early!

---Robot AGI glitch---------
If you equip a weapon like punch or kick to a robot and use the last attack before the weapon breaks, after the battle you will have an empty equipment spot but you still keep the AGI. You can do this as many times as you want to get 99 AGI.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

MEAT!
check the dictionary!
use my dictionary code!

meats are just meats
is a evolution kind of thingy
you can refer to the dictionary on how your monster will evolves!

mrfatso,
you can write a CHEAT guide on SaGa!

dom,
if you ask me to rate which is the most and must play RPG 
i will rate 
SaGa = no.1 RPG
FF and DQ = no.2 RPG

however, i prefer the earlier FF over the earlier DQ
but now i prefer the later DQ over the later FF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still i see FF and DQ = no.2
i hope FF13 won't disappoint me


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

BuMp!!!

good morning singapore ...
is 7.13am here

today would be the day that traffic jam badly!
lots of them would be going home town for their hari raya!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

good morning to u guys as well, and hurray, finally a bleach rpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya, i know about meat, but still not gona get that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Monsters to me are more for expert players.

edit: those were taken from gamefaq, but  i was wondering if u know since u are the saga expert


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 18, 2009)

So in class yesterday one Of our Work Helpers thought Singapore was the capital of Malaysia. 
I Lol'd so hard.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL, tell them that Malaysia and Singapore are one and the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*its true though, long ago we and malaysia really are together*


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

only idiots talk idiots stuff
gamefags are not known for being a faggots or kids without poop for nothing
then don't EAT the meat and GET KO easily during later part of the stage
as the game progress your monsters would evolve too
with better attack and better stats

like i said you need to eat the meat to EVOLVE
they are so nice to provide us with a dictionary to know what would happens and etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol

Vidboy10,
LOL here
10-20 years ago.. if someone says that i feel ashame of my country
now if someone says that i feel that the person needs to go jump down from the kl tower


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

not they say don eat meat lor, is i said one, cos i don remember much about meat and if possible, i am trying not to find all the combination haha


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> LOL, tell them that Malaysia and Singapore are one and the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilariously, That only lasted a year.
People were so pissed off about it that The Prime minister of Malaysia ¨Tunku Abdul Rahman¨ decided to let Singapore back to a normal republic.

But also i was telling the work helper that there a republic not a city and i was trying to show her in the Atlas that it was not connected with Malaysia.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfatso = n00b! 
thats sometimes the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same here.. i am also a n00b

malaysia = peninsula
singapore = island

thats nothing to be pissed because of what our first prime minister did
what he did was more about power
i won't want to speak too much because is rather sensitive that i reason it out why
would be better that our singaporean friends here explain why


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, elixir, did u read about malaysia tourism minster, she say that she want to claim chilli crab and chicken rice as their property. 
Links: 
http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/index.p...-popular-dishes
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090917/...ysia_food_fight

No, i am a newb not a noob!! By the way, how do i use skills anyway? Cos my main tyco learnt her first sword skills.

@Vidboy: 1 word: ISA 

and also,to me, malaysia news are like tv drama, funny while it lasted, but once it end, huh? did that happen??


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfatso,
yes you are newbie but i am n00b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you mean the wong yen yen, old woman?
if so.. don't bother to read what she says..!!!!

skills? i am not that far yet...
did a light bulb crack on your character's head?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

never noticed, i was just concentrating on killing and suddenly this message" something sword something was learn"

nah, u are saga expert, i am the saga newbie.

and by the way, where's syko5150?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

hahahahaha
i haven't play the game extensively yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yesterday, i just went to the muse garden
found out there are some upgrades like that you buy with your MP aka muse point

send me a .sav i will take a look how to use those skills

skills.. meaning COMBOOOOOOOOOOOO

yeah maybe he went for another game?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

...i hate explaining things to people who have no clue about anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have the biggest headache now my mom is the biggest tech noob alive seriously i just spent the last 4 hours explaining something to her and she still didn't get it ...lol
Anyway do any of you know why some game icons don't show up on my AK2i?the roms came with icons but when i used translation patches on them the icons don't appear the icon for soma bringer and puyo puyo 15th anniversary.Soma Bringer icon showed up on R4 but not on Acekard2i it just shows a boring looking grey DS icon


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

at least she is listening right?
i hate trying to explain stuff to people but they just don listen.

As for me, not sure,the games that i played(some were translated, they all came with the icons)

@elixir: okay, i send u my save, i am still at the cave.
edit: hmm,i cant find the skills, on another note: hmm, my mutant has 2 extra spell item which i have no idea where it appeared)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

But i think its more frustrating when they are listening and you have to keep explaining the same thing over and over especially with something completely simple...and i've used translation patches/rom hacks on a bunch of games but its just those 2 that don't want to show up at least their icons anyway the roms have icons ive checked but for some reason AK2i doesnt recognize them.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

strange, soma works fine on my EDGE, didn't try it on my ak2 yet. As for puyo, it shows up fine for me on ak2


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well the games work fine and thats great but little things like the icon not showing up really bug me lol especially since they show up on the R4 so i know they do work.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

syko5150,
i think is because of the size of the header was incorrect! blame those who translate or hacking the rom for putting wrong info 




			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> at least she is listening right?
> i hate trying to explain stuff to people but they just don listen.
> 
> As for me, not sure,the games that i played(some were translated, they all came with the icons)
> ...




as you use your magic and etc
you will learn new magic


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

i never use magic at all(except for the Mr S) the others just keep using their weapons. That's the strange part.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

@elixer is there a way to fix it? if so ill go search on it =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfatso,
i could not find that
i am going to check the official site

syko5150,
i am not sure what exactly is your problem
the other day i had similar problem which is the game header is incorrect on a translated rom
say it suppose to be 32MB
but on the header itself it was 16MB
the ak firmware will counter check on that
if it doesn't match it won't load...

i believe this is your problem 

solutions are 
either you change the size of the header to the correct one ( you need a hex edit program to do that but elixir not expert on these things )
or
hope normmatt had disabled this on 1.5


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

oh ok cool i have a friend who knows a lot about that stuff ill ask her to do it for me =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

you seems like having lots of nice GF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mrfatso,
i think in order to chain you need this item call
????

thats maybe when you can see your skills

use that then you can chain
it also seems like something you can get from the muse garden ( i think i saw those last night before i quit the game )
if thats the case you need MP to purchase it
you either use my MP code or MP multiplier 

SELECT for MAX MP
94000130 FFFB0000
0212397C 0001869F
D2000000 00000000


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

Most of my friends are girls i don't get along with most guys i end up fighting with them haha id say maybe 95% of my friends are females =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

well
that should be the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



girls are for forever

i used to have lots of girl friends
but is always on the wrong side of things
so end up each of them left me
sigh


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well i have a girlfriend shes the mother of my kid were getting married next year after she finishes law school all the rest of the girls are just friends =P

Edit: i don't like to use the word Fiance so i just call her my girlfriend LOL


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

8 years of relationship?

won't she get jealous?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

actually more then 8 years our daughter will be 9 in December but me and her have been together for 11 years now and most of my friends are her friends too so we have known them all for the same amount of time =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

isn't it great that you walked with someone for so many years?
my wife and i we know each other say... 12 years 
we almost got together when i was 20 but i have to further my studies somewhere else!
after that had an argue and stop contact for couple of months to a year?
got together since 3-4 years ago
is almost 2 years into marriage with a 11month old boy


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 18, 2009)

Whoa, ElixirDream, I always thought that you were younger than that.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

okay thanks, if u can find where the skills are, then hurray, if not, never mind, i just carry on guessing, hopefully sooner or later, i get a few more skills and i be able to spot them


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah we would have gotten married years ago but i told her she should finish school first there's really no hurry we still live together we have been living together since i turned 18(since shes 7 months older then me) but yeah we know we're going to be together anyway so theres no rush but we plan on having the wedding sometime next july/august =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

syko5150,
any of us here is invited?

*HIDES*



			
				benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Whoa, ElixirDream, I always thought that you were younger than that.



i know i do sounds like a kid but thats true
my heart is still a little kiddo's heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still wish that i could wield a gun blade and whack all the n00bs

i am 28 if you are wondering


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure I'll invite some of you but it would have to be a few people from GBAtemp or else the entire community will want to go and i'm not flying out thousands of people LOL! =P i'm already flying out people from Japan,Australia,Ireland and Greece so a couple more countries wont hurt haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

nah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats hell loads of $$$


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah well we're going to have a big wedding we're inviting over 500 people i want to see if i can hire a band to play at the reception but we don't know what band we're going to try to get.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

nah, u don need a gunblade, u need 2 gunblade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 twice the speed, twice the joy





 or better yet, get a summon, and aggro/lure all the noobs to one spot and spam the fk out of your summon


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

just summon knights of the round and you wont have to lure them lol! =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

lol. well, u could just use Leviathan or any GF will do.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol well if you can find a way to press select and mash the Square button then you can own all the noobs =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

lol, if only life could be this easy.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

ahaha if life were that easy id just use Level 5 Death and hope that all the noobs levels are an equivalent of 5 lol!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

but that's a tad too risky, any1 whose level is a multiple of 5 would just fall off the face of the earth, as for me, i just take own sweet time casting flare


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

but if you kill them all off at once that would be really boring take your time and enjoy killing them off lol but if you really wanted to kill them all you could just summon Meteor lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

YES!!! Finally free from maths and all the stupid studying for 3 WHOLE FUCKING DAYS!!!!

And iTouch's firmware was released just in time! I WANNA PLAY MARIO!!!!

...

O hai.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol hey domination


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi domination.

Nah, Hmm, or maybe i should just cast fire instead, its mp-efficient and pretty effective as well


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

just use a normal attack and no magic its funner that way =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

What is this topic you ppl are speaking of? Dos it have anything to do with politics or music?

Btw, I CAN'T GET INTO THE FUCKING LEGENDARY RAMONES! Blasphemy!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

@syko5150: Ya, but using weapons just takes too much time, spells are the way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope, it has nothing to do with that. 

Elixir was typing about using gunblade and killing noobs and i reponded, nah, use 2 gunblade or better yet, use a summon, then syko5150 said just use knights of the round and the rest, u can read them yourself.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol then cast slow and stop on people then u can just whack them all day =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

SaGa 2? Sadded... I dunno Japanese!! I'll go see the GB version instead then...

Btw, syko you are going to hire a band for your wedding? Like the Aerosmith rock band kind or those that blow the  saxaphone and have a weird guy on ectasy shaking his head and waving his hands around like he can fly?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well we are doing a gothic victorian styled wedding and it will be at night like right after sunset shes going to wear a red dress we were thinking about seeing if we could hire HIM to play at our wedding but it would depend on how much/if they're on tour or not


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome, a rock band ffrom finland! They look kinda cool, but isn't it expensive? You must really love your girl if you are willing to fork out so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL gothic style. I didn't know ppl liked to go for so many unique and different styles. I tot going to the church was the cool.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol then cast slow and stop on people then u can just whack them all day =D



and cast haste and aura on self, buhaha, and if anyone one is still alive, cast triple and demi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or if u are feeling evil, cast zombie and bersek on them


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

just use Mini and Toad on everyone and just sit back and laugh at them haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

don forget to cast triple, so that will help save time as well


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol but i like to take my time i'm not in a hurry i could even throw some useless equips i'm carrying =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

you mean those mithril knife x99 and those kunai and surikens that are in your bag?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

hi i am back!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol well in FF7 throw you can throw all weapons before that only the Ninja class could throw and had special throw items
and welcome back Elixer
and on a side note i'm looking forward to Three Days Grace's New album comes out next week =P

Edit:@dom: yeah shes fascinated by the gothic style neither her or i dress in that style but for the wedding we will i've always been fascinated with vampires and just dark things in general =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

not only on ff7 you can do that
the ultimate of whacking your enemy from ff5 or ff6 is the skill that you can copy other's attack

fuuma syuriken normally would deal 9999 damage
get someone to copy the attack it would be 9999 x 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then for FF6 it would be great you can two weapons in hand + equipt x2 hit + speed up and easily you can whack your enemy a couple of time


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, reminds me of sabin, each kunckle was dealing 9999 damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and combined with mimic


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> and on a side note i'm looking forward to Three Days Grace's New album comes out next week =P
> 
> Edit:@dom: yeah shes fascinated by the gothic style neither her or i dress in that style but for the wedding we will i've always been fascinated with vampires and just dark things in general =D



I used to like 3DG... Loved "Animal I Have Become" but somehow they became too alternative for my taste, sad that my transition to listening to harder rock made me lose interest in so many alternative bands that I liked. 

And its gonna be cool soon, October will have a KISS album and November will have a Bon Jovi album! Hell yeah! Too bad Steven got injured, or I'll probably be able to listen to an Aerosmith album too... Oh well at least there will be that Joe Perry Project album thats coming out close to the KISS one. 

And vampires are cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The dark occult stuff are as interesting as the orthodox religion stuff. But I'll never become a cult guy, science is what is most logical after all


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

but what i meant was that only the ninja classes could throw in anything before final fantasy VII in 7 anyone who is equipped with the throw materia can throw stuff but you're right i forgot shadow could throw weapons too but the projectile weapons were always better for throwing...i remember one time for fun on FFVII i threw ultima weapon at sephiroth =D


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 18, 2009)

twilight killed vampires.
:<

on an another note it has been raining for the paste few hours. the mangrove swamp is flooding.
oh wait the excess water alrady evaporated.

SaGa is out?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

eh well Twilight was aimed at the female audience anyway i like to watch classic Vampire movies from the 20's-70's =D and yep saga 2 is out =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

never watched twilight so i have no idea

and ya, saga was out i think 2 days ago.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

although i didn't care much for twilight it wasn't as bad as people claim it is its just a different take on the genre IMO


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate anyhting that is even remotely scary for kids. Yeah I'm wimpy, but I think its more because I don't believe in god but believe in ghosts.

Must be missing out on a lot of good movies and books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of books, I like Garth Nix.

And House of the Rising Sun is such a cool song.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

i don't believe in god or ghosts or any of that i'm just fascinated with the creation of vampires...although they arent real theres just something about them i find interesting i think its the longevity of life they have(as long as no one puts a stake in their heart) lmao.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

dom, then just read The Dead Zone, its not scary as in ghost and monsters but its is still pretty thrilling nonetheless. 

@syko5150: i guess i know what they are angry about. Was there no hot vampire chick in the movie?

As for me, i just find vampire fascinating, i mean the power to control lower beings is just so awesome and also, have u noticed how sexy women become after changing into a vampire?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol not really i guess one of the vampire chicks was kind of cute but the main character was just average at best most vampire movies revolve around a beautiful woman who falls in love with a vampire or a Vampire falls in love with a woman and tries to make her his or something along those lines(not always) well Twilight was more of a love story then have anything to do with vampires although there are vampires in the movie its not your typical vampires.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

I see, so the vampires in there are kinda just like any other humans and in a way, they are the extras of the movie?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well they aren't like any other human but they definitely don't have the characteristics of a vampire


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

From what I hear, theres lots of romance right? Wonder why so many people hate it here but so many teenagers around my age are going crazy over it and that seemingly meh movie? Romance man, teengaers.

meh. Typical teenagers, I may have crushes or whatever but I wouldn't go crazy over some teengae love fiction. Its boring as hell.

I much prefer literature of fantasy and action adventure. And those mind-game sorts of thrillers. Those are extremely good literature, they are hard to describe and make extremely good, but romance is just something to make the teenage blush and go "awwwwww".


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well in all honesty i miss good movies now a days all the movies that come out are boring horror movies that have already been done a thousand times...i liked it better when horror movies came out around Halloween time not 2-4 of them every month


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

well, at least "9" is coming soon and cloudy with a chance of meatballs is coming out as well, and they look interesting


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

9 already came out and cloudy with a chance of meatballs comes out today =D well idk about release dates in SG .

Edit:on another note i didn't realize til 10 minutes ago i had 500 posts lol i hadnt really posted much the past 2 days because i havent been home much =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

i see, as for release date, i have no idea as well, i check that  up later.

edit: i just checked, cloudy isnt released here yet, as for "9", it is only in 2 cinemas, but they are pretty far away


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

i am back!!!
hooo hooooo

is HARI RAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well it said that it came out September 10th but idk if thats true or not =p


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

allow me to check my local cinema's screening

is already here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ah that reminds me of my dad actually bought the DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol

the cartoons are a little slow
we are having g-force and up right now
but those blockbuster or major movies we usually have it the same week that US is having 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh.. maybe a day earlier due to the time zone differences


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

welcome back again, elixir, so any luck with finding skills?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, lol people hate twilight since(got the reasons by reading.... haters and fans comments somewhere,)
-character is a marysue(no flaws, etc) and the author had wrote she was a normal girl, YET theres this "handsome" guys chasing after her.
-vampires' eyes turn red when drinking human blood but gold(is it?) when drinking animals. i find this funny.
-vampires dont fucking sparkle
-a million other reasons

edit: elixir i would like some green/red money packets


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

this reminds me of a flash video that i saw.

edit: pika, u go malaysia go find elixir lor.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> this reminds me of a flash video that i saw.
> 
> edit: pika, u go malaysia go find elixir lor.


vid or liez.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't plan on reading it or watching it, these teen romance shit sucks. But i still watch many fail movies anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hardly watch tehm anymore... I want to go watch District 9 online now.

I dunno why Twillight got so successful tho, really.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

the biggest green packet i gave my worker was RM 1000-00 which is roughly equal to SGD 250-00

fatso,
like i said i think skills are related to the destiny thread
you need that to trigger it
in a short while i will start playing the game


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

@dom: i have a completely logical theory as to Twilight's success...its because so many girls like it so many boys pretend to like it so girls will like them LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, that's probably the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@elixir: k, i get back to grinding in the cave


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

no no! because these girls need phantasm!!!

in chinese we say empty heart
they are lonely and they need overexpose guys to fill up their lonely hearty

overexpose in terms of how they shoot/edit the movie


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL, true that. Most of those who will watch it are teenagers. LOL, I do realise that most ppl who like to read the crap are girls, and the ones amongs my friends that read twillight are flirts (I don't sociallise with girls)

But I think I'm just trying to act mature for my age. I guess I need to read a Twillight book or two instead of those Time magazines right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I _look_ like someone who would like Hard Rock music and politics, IMHO.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

Ask them go read 1/2 Prince, Bishie "D


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well my gf has all the books and she enjoys them i think you have to be a female or a romance enthusiast to truly enjoy the series but by no means is it bad its just different in such a way we can't really understand what the hell the author was doing when she pretty much destroyed the vampire genre.

Edit:@ Dom: whoever stated you have to look a certain way to like something?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

during my era was leonardo dicaprio
those lonely girls would orgxxxx  because of him


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

leonardo? who the fish is he?

*is he still as famous as he is?*


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

he is a good actor for sure


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

@elixer: haha its because of that damn Titanic and Romeo & Juliet movies that he got most of his fame and that was the time when girls were chasing him lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

speaking of titanic, why cant people let it rest in peace, stop playing that darn song!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Edit:@ Dom: whoever stated you have to look a certain way to like something?



I think I am contradictory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah.... No one likes my music... So sad. Guns N' Roses are kinda crap, but thats the closest to my music that I think one of my friends like.

And I thought during the older era, crowds orgasm because of Steven Tyler? That guy is really sexy and has HEAVENLY VOICE in my opinion. Don't misunderstand, I am not gay. Its not allowed here anyways.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

hahahahahhaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



syko: exactly!! twilight is just another modern version of leonardo dicarprio!!

fatso.. confirmed
go to muse garden - go to castle of destiny - by those thread of destiny to start chaining


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 18, 2009)

lol domination, you sure do look like a ... rock and politics something enthusiast soemthing. sorry short term memory.

think guys watch the movie for either the girls or the girls in the movie.

250!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well my gf listens to rap and i don't like rap at least not post 90's rap and she doesn't like metal but yet we still manage fine lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

Bryan Adams - "Everything i do" , anyone?

@elixir: i see, darn so no point having skill at the moment :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lol domination, you sure do look like a ... rock and politics something enthusiast soemthing. sorry short term memory.
> 
> think guys watch the movie for either the girls or the girls in the movie.
> 
> 250!



FAIL!
watching a movie for girls that is shit!
i rather download a porn to watch for those girls!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

meh i dont care for bryan adams much ill pass =P...I'm listening to Escape The Fate-This War Is Ours

Edit:@Elixer:LOL i agree with you there


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

i am listening to SAGA's track 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that is because i am hacking and debugging the codes


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> you sure do look like a ... rock and politics something enthusiast soemthing.



lol really? I think I look like someone that will be interested in all the K-Drama and all the teen pop shit. 

Music is porbably my biggest interest, I don't think I have anyting to talk bout with my friends except talk stupid jokes and my big philosopies and use my general knowledge. Meh... Not teenager like at all.

My friend just listens to whatever I let him listen, but I think the max is the 80's, I guess anything before that will be too old for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Watching movies just for the girls is from someone with no or little IQ, no stupid anymore. Those damn flirts are stupid. Or maybe I'm just jealous? lol


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

what do you guys think is the most addicting music from any game for any system? for me it has to be the music from Jet Set Radio Future on Xbox the music was really catchy and addicting lol i couldnt stop playing that game for a long time because of the music LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

so is the OST out yet?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

GAMES and MUSIC are both equally addictive for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now my new found interest = code writting


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well i know but i meant what is the one game that has the most addictive music in your opinion.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

SAGA as well
the opening theme song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is one of theme song that i have been listen for past 20 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
YES! care to torrent it for me?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

found it, just hope this one is real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as soon as i reach home, gona start torrenting it


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

On JSRF the Techno/J-Pop/J-Rap is really addicting for some reason i don't usually care for those styles of music much but i guess spray painting walls is just fun to that style of music lol =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




care to send the link over!?
my new ring tone = SAGA + LOVEPLUS

ya can you find the game tracks for love plus?
not the OST..
game tracks got many more clips than the OST

EDIT: Jpop is good but i don't like HKpop! those girls especially can't sing at all .. they are like mumbling the lyrics! perhaps thats the style of HK music!
however, those really good one would be super-superstar!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

k, send u a pm, 

edit: i think i found it, i pass u a 2nd pm


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

i don't care for pop in general no matter what country its from ahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

hehehehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i used to go so crazy over Jpop during school days

ayumi is who i love ;P
her songs are reflecting the facts and things about our life


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol i grew up listening to Metal my dad used to always listen to Metallica,Iron Maiden and Slayer so i've always listened to that style of music my mom always listens to like pop and alternative rock i dont like most of that stuff so i went with my dads choice lol =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

speaking of which, can anyone help me find izumu sakai "Soffio di Vento: Best of Izumi Sakai Sellection"


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

my dad loves those chinese oldies from 50-70's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he usually sing with it

94000130 FFFB0000
123AF488 000001E6
123AF4A0 000001EF
123AF4B8 000001F8
123AF4D0 00000201
123AF4E8 0000020A
123AF500 00000213
123AF518 0000021C
123AF530 00000225
C0000000 00000007
223AF48C 00000003
223AF490 00000063
DC000000 00000018
D2000000 00000000

fatso use this code!
it should give you all the threads you require for chain attack!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol i know nothing about chinese music so i wouldnt know =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm...
should get mrfatso introduce you some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will try to download soem oldies for you
is a little different


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

I grew up listening to pop because pop is popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its on the TV, everywhere. That was when we didn't have a computer and internet. Found out about the greatness that is Hard Rock because of the net


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

i wouldn't understand it anyway haha

Edit: before you had the internet? but at least you've had access to the internet like your whole life...when i was growing up there wasn't internet and then when the internet came out everyone had such awful computers the pages would take a millennium to load =D haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

U mean the good old 56k dial up? 

sorry, i am not an expert on it, i only listen to whomever i feel sounds nice

of cos, this means that some of the artist that i enjoyed, others wouldnt.

Elixir: i give it a shot later.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

1202fbf0 000046c0

thread never decrease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





syko,
hahahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




true.. when we don't have internet! radio, magazines and friends are our source of information


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol elixer remember recording songs off the radio with blank cassettes? =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> before you had the internet? but at least you've had access to the internet like your whole life...when i was growing up there wasn't internet and then when the internet came out everyone had such awful computers the pages would take a millennium to load =D haha



Because of the internet, I'll say our present generation including me are the ultimate start of human degradation. If the Mayan Calendar crap is true, I think its because they forsee that mankind will turn so ugly and degrade so bad that there is no point on planning anything anymore.

I'll say your generation has had healthy childhood and teenagehood. And get taught right values, and aren't spoilt. And less stress in the past too. If you compare... I think the people in the past looked much younger, I think I look kinda grumpy and all. 

Though, the interent is still one of the best inventions ever.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

hahahaha
i used to record game tracks with blank cassettes and it was fun!

radio one is a little tricky!
is like WAIT WAIT WAIT!!! the track ends!! i will have to make sure i press the stop button immediately


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol that might be true i dont think i had a computer with internet access(dial up *throws up*)til i was in 8th grade which was back in the late 90's

Edit:haha and setting a VCR to record tv shows when you werent home...we didnt have the luxury of DVR when we grew up haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

internet is not the greatest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



computer is or should i say our ancestors yin and yang


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, anyone here still recording shows with cassette tapes? Or has everyone switched over to dvd recorders and the likes?

edit: YES!! i am not the only one who refused to upgrade to dvd recorder and is still recording shows on good old cassette tapes


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

i have a DVR now but i never use it since most of the shows i watch are on at different times the only time i use it is when i want to watch something during the Dodgers games =D i have season tickets so i go to like 95% of the home games the games i dont go to i give to friends/family =D...10 years ago if i would have thought i would have a computer this good i would have thought i was crazy =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

i don't record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i download and i hardly listen to music like i used to do
most of the time i get my dose of music from radio while driving


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

lol, i see. As for me, everyday wake up, i have my mp3 player with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elixir: how big is that saga torrent?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfatso,
haven't check yet because i am making codes for bleach


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

My phone is my Mp3 player/Movie Player/GPS lol =D i can connect my phone straight to my stereo in my car and play all the songs from my phone through my car speakers =D...isn't technology great? we used to have to stick in a cassette into our radios and fast forward/rewind to get to good songs then CD's came out and we had to take out the CDs constantly to listen to songs we wanted to hear lol now i can just plug in 4000+ songs at once and put on random play =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

i see, well, going off soon, so maybe i can have a look as soon as i reach home, 

*hope it isn't 20+ gig*


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

I use my walkman phine to listen to music. I walk to school listening to music everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Want to buy some mp3 or ipod with large memory... Aerosmith has too much good songs. Though I'm still a pirate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And internet may not be the best, but it is one of the inventions that causes one of the biggest impacts on society. The internet revolution is astonishing.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

ya, saving up as well, gona upgrade my m2 memory card next time


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

sigh.. i remember i used to buy lots of nice sony tapes for recording purpose!
i guess tech advance do change our life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in a way save $$$$


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

my phone can hold up to 16GB capacity but i only us an 8GB microsd i have over 4000 songs 100 music videos about 500 pics and the entire Hayao Miyazaki collection of movies =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

nice, mine is only 2G, currently, only has 168 songs


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah 2 GB for SAGA
i was kicked out from gbatemp weird!
anyway bleach codes done!

EDIT: funny part is i have one of the better smart phone and i never exploit the features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so end up i use the china fake HTC diamond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahaha


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 4GB M2 memory card... Used to have a 2GB one and the original 1GB one. I lost the 2GB one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need more memory!! I have like... 666 songs on my card now.

Edit: elxir, board mantainence, costello fixed it now.

Edit2: And I think it was Shaun who was upgrading the sever hardware.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

hi Costello!
you are still tweaking the server?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well i dont think its necessary to have more then an 8gb card i mean 4000 songs is a lot i can't really think of anything more to add to that except for the new TDG album next week =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm re-exploring the past now. Listening to The Animals now... Gonna go find some Creedance Clearwater Revival songs next.

I will need a hell lot of memory.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

most bands dont even have many good songs on each album only the truly great bands have great songs throughout but the fact is there arent many of them.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

There are plenty IMO. I love almost every single song on all of Aerosmith's past albums. I like most of Zeppelin's material etc etc.

But I will delete any song that I don't like to save space anyways. Have 47MB left now... I'll try to cramp some nice Animals and CCR songs inside


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol 47mb=like max 15 songs =D and i dont care much for aerosmith im not saying they're bad because they aren't they're pretty good but im just not a fan as for led zeppelin i like some of their stuff but not all of it i like the harder stuff but its just a matter of taste but they are both really good bands.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Aerosmith is a million times better than Guns N' Roses. Guns N' Roses are fail rip-offs that are so badly overrated, I want to puke. Aerosmith is not for everyone thats for sure, but Steven Tyler has one of the best vocals IMO, you don't really see many people with his style.

15 songs... what bit rate? 320kbps?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

i prefer bands that get no radio play look at iron maiden they're probably the most successful band that never got any radio/tv coverage =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Iron maiden rocks, but Heavy Metal is not as good for my taste as Hard Rock, and Aerosmith is probably the Iron Maiden of Hard Rock for me.

Led Zep is the most awesome bluesy hard/folk rock band.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

the reason i prefer bands that dont get played on the radio is because the radio kills songs for me they play them WAAAAY too much its really annoying.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

It can get annoying?

http://www.last.fm/user/XdotDomination

I listened to Led Zep's "Babe I'm Gonna Leave You" more than a hundred times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't listen to radio anyways, I like bands from the nets. Last.FM introduces new bands to me


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

i hate last.fm they always recommend me garbage songs sometimes they will give me good songs/bands but most of the time its stuff i don't want to hear


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I take recommendations and try to listen. And so far, some are nice. Not all of course. I think the neighbours' taste can help too.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

well i just hate how i ask for stuff that sounds like a certain band and they give me random crap that has nothing to do with what i want...the thing i hate about those type of sites is the fact sometimes they take people who like certain bands i like and recommend me music they like.....which is stupid because some people can like good music and then like something crappy too..... haha

Ok i'm off to bed i'm tired =D going to the Dodgers game tonight =p


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

had my dinner and is raining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
i guess the main road now is freaking jam because many of them would be heading back to hometown

night syko


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> yeah 2 GB for SAGA
> i was kicked out from gbatemp weird!
> anyway bleach codes done!
> 
> ...



ya, getting it at the moment, hopefully it be done by saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way,just want to add: Stupid rain!! >


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

is freaking slow on my side 
is just 1.5%


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

9.7% but too bad, can't maintance it at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was expecting it to be 6G but i forgotten that saga are just sound tracks haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

the love plus one is not what i want
it only contains 5 track

i saw something on tgbxx that one got at least 20 clips


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

I see, then sorry about that


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

don't sorry..
see you have luck or not to hunt down what i want


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 18, 2009)

sigh, no luck on my end, still is those 5 songs.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 18, 2009)

good night! 
>_>


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Shoo shho girls should sleep early if they want to stay young a beautiful.

Staying up late is not good for your kins and you'll get wrinkles earlier! 

vidboy and antoligy and elixir wouldn't want you anymore then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dun mind becoming uglier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll stay up late cos the 3 days of no school is so rare

Edit: Tis' Domination shall sleep now, at the 1 hour after the midnight chime sounded, I bid thee nitest!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

Good Morning folks! is raining over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am going to the market
since the market would be close for at least 2 days


after that i am going to KLCC (my avatar) to do some shopping


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Good morning Elixer have fun shopping i'm going to start getting ready to go to the Dodgers game =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

post 2000 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just came back from the market!
it was full of humans
the reason is our muslim friends are celebrating their new year tomorrow
today is like the eve
everyone rushes to the market

Enjoy your game my friend


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

lol what else will the market be full of? lol =D and thanks i gotta head out game starts in an hour hopefully not much traffic so we can drink some beer in the parking lot before =D haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Bye, hope you enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whats a dodgers game btw?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe dodge ball?

Anyway, good morning to u guys as well.

Anyway, guess i am off to meet my friends, gona check out the GCA(Game Convention Asia) at suntec city


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

lolwut, theres such a thing? I wanna go... Too bad I have tuition later and I have tons of graphs to draw... Not gonna do now tho~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I bet theres nothing much I can't find on the interents though haha, all I want to see the internets can provide.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 19, 2009)

So i Met this SGean on Omegle and im trying to tell him to join this site 
:yayhkers:


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> So i Met this SGean on Omegle and im trying to tell him to join this site
> :yayhkers:



Bad move. He may be a very handsome dude who will charm pikachu and steal her away from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note: Deep Purple roxxor!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 19, 2009)

So i just showed him GBATemp and this topic and he says he likes talking to other people not from his country.
What the eff?


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, he is probably one of the idiots who think talking to foreigners, the "ang mohs" (no offence to vidboy again, thats how we say it) is "cool".

Hes probably a teen or something.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well heres a MSN Convo Him and I had.

Another Version Of the Truth says:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=162641
See?

bored! arg says:
why u showing me that lol i dont care bout sg corner xD

Another Version Of the Truth says:
So? You can make new friends

bored! arg says:
lol

Another Version Of the Truth says:
?
bored! arg says:
not from sg

Another Version Of the Truth says:
you said your from singapore

bored! arg says:
yea
ur from HK right ?

Another Version Of the Truth says:
Yeah

bored! arg says:
but ur not chinese ?!?!?

Another Version Of the Truth says:
.....Alot of White people live in HK

bored! arg says: lol okay just askin

Another Version Of the Truth says:
Remember

Another Version Of the Truth says:
HK use to be owned by the british Commonwealth 

bored! arg says:
doesnt matter lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

dodgers = baseball team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
go try this code
is a modifier code for item/weapon and etc 
well i don't think the syrup for health, str, speed and magic work as intended purpose
the rest should be ok

it changes two item slot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





```
94000130 FFBB0000
1202df32 00006860
1202df34 00006068
d2000000 00000000
94000130 FFEB0000
12000000 00006860
12000002 00003001
12000004 00006068
12000006 000068e0
12000008 000060e8
1200000a 00006920
1200000c 00006128
1200000e 00006960
12000010 00006168
12000012 0000F02D
12000014 0000ff98
d2000000 00000000
94000130 FFDB0000
12000000 00006860
12000002 00003001
12000004 00006068
12000006 000068e0
12000008 000060e8
1200000a 00006920
1200000c 00006128
1200000e 00006960
12000010 00006168
12000012 0000F02D
12000014 0000ff98
d2000000 00000000

sel left = -1 , sel right = +1, sel up = off

switch item to modify items
```


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm back from the game they lost oh well still had fun =D there's always tomorrows game


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome back
now i am out with my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my wife show me her black colour face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know i am sitting in front of the PC too much
maybe i should cut my dose of pc ...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

lol i'm usually on when my gf is at work/school when shes home i try to spend time with her.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

hahahahhahaha
i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will spend more time with family
furthermore, whats a family if without the man/woman


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

online community on gbatemp? lol idk


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

hahahhaa
i just came back from shopping with my friend
end up i haven't go to KLCC (the mall which is located on my avatar)

i bought quite a number of xbox game
prototype,
magna carta 2,
batman

wii..
monster hunter 3
and 
nunchuck


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

cool i haven't bought any games in a while i'm sick of FPS games the whole generation is FPS its maddening lol i prefer games with good story/game play over graphics if a good game has good graphics thats just a bonus IMO


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

this is why my xbox360 and ps3 is always in hibernating mode
i bought them for RPG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



end up....i under utilise them


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sony would dominate the competition like they did with PS2 if they had a ton more Role Playing games thats what i think anyway.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Most of the people who buy wiis are "casual" gamers, so SONY would never dominate unless tehy release ten times more shovelware.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Most of the people who buy wiis are "casual" gamers, so SONY would never dominate unless tehy release ten times more shovelware.


i think more pirates buy Wii then casual gamers i personally don't like the Wii the only reason i have one is for future Zelda titles... i get a lot more use out of my DS & Xbox 360 then Wii or PS3 but i just wish more good games were on PS3 rather then boring FPS i can beat in 5 hours or less then play forever on multiplayer that gets old very fast.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

i don't know how do you define hardcore and casual gamer

i can only see the reason people buying wii is because what they offer that other consoles are lack of
which is innovative, creativity and newage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FPS is just like a fad.. a trend! 
not everyone loves FPS...
same here and not all my friends love FPS too


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

the only FPS that i ever actually enjoyed as in hundreds of hours of multiplayer was Goldeneye 007 on N64 i remember we used to go to our local game store on weekends and enter tournaments and win money/games etc =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

FPS for me is like few hundreds of you whacking each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that would be crazy and fun


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

i think the only FPS im looking forward to is MAG its 256 players online =P that just sounds like massive killing fun =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i think the only FPS im looking forward to is MAG its 256 players online =P that just sounds like massive killing fun =D



that is one hell of a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that is for ps3 right?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

yup on PS3 it comes out in January in the US i think lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

maybe is time to get a FPS game for PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't mind buying games for PS3 as long it is exclusive
that is one reason why PS3 is doomed


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

well 360 had some good exclusive games but then Square-Enix decided to port them to PS3... Star Ocean 4


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

SE is plan is about $$
however, i also feel for those dev.
spending so much money making a game for a platform?
nah, why not just port it to other platform to maximise the profit!

hooo... S04 on ps3.. it would be epic
the game is already one hell of an epic game on xbox360
can't imagine how it would turn out to be on ps3


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

well SO4 on ps3 has already been announced...also i just read about Hitman 5 that square enix is developing...on another note im going to start collecting arcade machines and putting them in one of my extra bedrooms =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

that makes me wonder how big is your house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are you living anywhere near the city?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm in a 6 bedroom 4 bathroom house i live like more on the outskirts of Los Angeles i like it this way not so many neighbors not too far from the city its nice like this =)


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Arcade machines? Won't that be cost a lot?

I'll collect those gramophones and old vinyl discs of Led Zeppelin and other bands when I grow up... If I can find them that is... Vinyl wulaity is the best from what I hear.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

is a big house for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so do you attend any basketball match?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

well i'm also a Los Angeles Lakers fan but i don't go to as many games as the Dodgers...on average i go to 70-75 Dodger games a year(more if they make they playoffs) and the lakers i go to maybe 15-20 games a year(more if they make playoffs...which they always do) lol =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> lolwut, theres such a thing? I wanna go... Too bad I have tuition later and I have tons of graphs to draw... Not gonna do now tho~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HaHa, elixir, don u have prototype on PC? So, why get it again for xbox?


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably go to some Hard Rock concert if I can instead. Too bad its not considered "mainstream" enough in SG. And then, SG is too small for giant superstars to come.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

lol that must suck dom i haven't been to a concert since last year 2 in fact last year...first was Bullet For My Valentine,Avenged Sevenfold and Atreyu 2nd was Iron Maiden and Anthrax =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

The superstars always go to US... I'll like Aerosmith to come for once. ZZ Top is performing for the f1 thing but its not their full concert and i don't like them as much as aerosmith anyways.

Why couldn't zeppelin reunite this year and go on a worldwide tour to here too instead of just playing at O2?

Grrr.. Singaproe is so sad... The only favourite guy that came here was Daughtry(i don't think it was a concer tho). And I don't even like him that much.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lol well i seen Strung Out live in Tokyo a couple years ago =D just jump on a plane and go see them live wherever haha =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

I didn't download
like i said my wife is fucking pissed with me staying infront of the PC


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

lol well at one time me and my gf used to play online games together i would use my pc and she would use her laptop we usually do stuff like that during summer/christmas break from school so she doesnt really mind me on the PC a lot =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Lol well i seen Strung Out live in Tokyo a couple years ago =D just jump on a plane and go see them live wherever haha =D



A plane costs a lot. A teenager can't afford it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Probably not for many years too. I'll rather get a gramophone and vinyl collection in the future. So I can see the greatness of the bands when they came out.

It seems the super rock stars all like to go to Japan for tours... Dunno why. They are so lucky, their own stars are cool too. Ozzy, Aerosmith and I think more have gone there for concerts. No Singapore


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well Japan has always been a big spot to go to for concerts...the best place for metal concerts is probably Brazil those people rock hard =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 19, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I didn't download
> like i said my wife is fucking pissed with me staying infront of the PC



your bad habit again haha, i thought a few months ago, u said that u wont be in irc all the time, to spend more time with your family, guess that wasn't enuf, now u have to change it to spend less time here and more time with your family


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

@elixer: you should try to create a time schedule for when you could go on gbatemp or w/e and then the rest of the time spend with your family =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Singaporeans!!! My sis suddenly says she wants to play Sims 3, and she wants to buy it.

So.... Anybody know where to buy it at low price?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 19, 2009)

no idea, u can try comic connection or any game store.

Or, if she really can't find it, pirate it :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

just had chillis
the food is FACKING SALTY!!!
after eating it i feel like puking
lousy food


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hi Singaporeans!!! My sis suddenly says she wants to play Sims 3, and she wants to buy it.
> 
> So.... Anybody know where to buy it at low price?


Funz Centre in AMK Hub... good place...


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes pretty good place, I used to go there to buy games before I started pirating. My Wii and Guitar Hero World our band set all from them, my iTouc DS too. Very nice service. But its my sis, dunno if she would go there.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

dom,
you could have told me
i saw lots of pirate versions of SIM3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kidding

games like SIM3 should go for original
so you won't miss much of those addons


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 19, 2009)

ya, i can probably get a copy of sim3 from my friend as well.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

First thing she asked me when I say that she should go to the "shop I regular" she asked is there discount. ..... 

Anybody know the average price, or the price there? The site doesn't have it and I'm too lazy to email them.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 19, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I didn't download
> like i said my wife is fucking pissed with me staying infront of the PC


go and spend time with your wife? and your kid?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 19, 2009)

Pika, make sure u be so annoying that elixir stay off irc, if u can succeed then at least elixir has one less place that he don want to visit. Let's call this operation "Make Elixir have more free time" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if they ban u, i log in irc and unbanned u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Domination said:
			
		

> First thing she asked me when I say that she should go to the "shop I regular" she asked is there discount. .....
> 
> Anybody know the average price, or the price there? The site doesn't have it and I'm too lazy to email them.



if and i mean IF i remember correctly, it is around 69.90 or was it 79.90? i only remember its really expensive, BUT not as expensive as last remanent so u tell her bring 80, confirm can buy it, and with the leftover, she can go eat her lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (like what i always do, bring extra money, buy the stuff i want then lunch time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Elixir, next time tell your son come here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




80 dollars? Sia, sims so ex... I remember Sims 2 was like 60 or 70. 

And the Belgians have a speaker's corner now! Copycats


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> First thing she asked me when I say that she should go to the "shop I regular" she asked is there discount. .....
> 
> Anybody know the average price, or the price there? The site doesn't have it and I'm too lazy to email them.


The prices are usually below normal to normal price... Expect ~$55 lah


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 19, 2009)

ai ya, best is overestimate just in case that store jack up the price and u too lazy to go home take more money


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Elixir, next time tell your son come here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I win!


















Spoiler



Ha! I won!





Spoiler



YEAARRR!!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 19, 2009)

tj Didnt win?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got in from the Dodgers game another victory =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

seems like dodgers are on a row!?!?!?

syko5150,
can you explain to me how the baseball league work
in terms of playoffs?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats Overlord Nadrian for having your own speaker corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe one of these days, we will have one of each countries, from malaysia to indonesia all the way to russia or even greenland


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

is ok about m'sia
only a minor few who are active here
i can say 3-5 of us
but i have only seen lcleong

the rest are on wii scene or no where to be seen


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

@elixer:sure i can explain...in baseball there are 2 Leagues American league and National League...each league has 3 Divisions West,Central and East both leagues will have 3 1st place teams and the best 2nd place team going to the playoffs so 4 teams from each league then there are 3 rounds of playoffs...Division series is a best of 5 series then Championship series and World Series are best of 7 game series.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

this have always been puzzling me, how American and National league different from each other?
is it like the better team play on one of the league or what?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

well American League is a different style of play then National League...American league has a Designated hitter rule where they use a good hitter instead of the pitcher batting in the National League the pitchers have to bat and most pitchers are horrible hitters so the strategy is completely different.Each league has their good teams and Most people choose 1 league to watch not many people pay attention to both leagues like i'm a Dodgers fan so i follow the National League mostly i only hear about the American League and what they're doing on sports shows like on ESPN or other channels =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks for the clarification

i used to watch ESPN alot
but now i don't because they have localize to our asean version
which is just about soccer/football! 
i even cancel the sports channels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who needs all the soccer everyday!!!
only those people who gambles need that
THAT SUCKS


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

i dont like ESPN much anymore we on the West coast of the US calle ESPN Eastern Sports Preferred Network....all they ever talk about are New York and Boston....on another note i made a list of Arcade games I'm going to buy.Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,The Simpsons,X-Men,Sunset Riders,House of the Dead 4,Mario Kart Arcade GP,Marvel vs Capcom 2 & Castlevania when it comes out =Di should have plenty enough room for all of them.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha
how about tetris?

anyway, i got a bad feeling about all the speaker corner's thread
soon it will be banned


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol they had a tetris arcade machine? im talking about the big cabinet arcades when we used to go down to the arcade as kids and throw all kinds of money away on them =D...also i'm going to try to continue to post exclusively in this Speaker Corner and i don't see why it would be banned its an off topic discussion thread its not like people will be spamming OMG POKEMON or stuff like that haha =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, you see, our corner is like somehwer to get +1 post count without contributing much... And we made so many ohter speakers corner come up too.

Though I would think that if there is some way to freeze post count increase here, it would be better. This is more like friendly chatting.

But we already spammed nearing 140 pages you know.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

yes they do
those big one that you need to insert a coin to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i remember seeing one back 18 years ago!
someone was on level 110


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol i used to have nightmares of those damn blocks from my big humongous gray Gameboy haha...my gf wants me to get a DDR arcade thing but idk if that will be too big to fit through the doors or not =P ill have to get a measurement of it or something.


----------



## Synchromatic (Sep 20, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> yes they do
> those big one that you need to insert a coin to play
> 
> 
> ...



A warehouse club near me (Costco) was selling those arcade systems. You could make it insert a coin or play for free. Cost about $1000 though. :\


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Mario Kart Arcade GP and House of the Dead 4 Arcades are around 16,000-20,000$ each the classics like Ninja turtles and the simpsons will be like 800$ or less depending on where you buy them but yeah the newer they are the more expensive they can be.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 20, 2009)

Any of you guys know any good Singaporean Death or Black Metal?


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Any of you guys know any good Singaporean Death or Black Metal?



NeSchn is a troll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.

I don't think there is any. Maybe the underground scene, but not any taht gets coverage. They only like pop, alternative, rap and other crap.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_black_metal_bands

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_death_metal_bands

there u go it lists bands and what country they're from


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

NeSchn.
This the only good one i can find.
http://www.myspace.com/vedicmetal


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahaha
> how about tetris?
> 
> anyway, i got a bad feeling about all the speaker corner's thread
> soon it will be banned



Why will they be banned, its a nice spot for their fellow countrymen to gather and chat with each other and at the same time, other people get to join in and find out more about their country


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah i agree and whats the point of banning off topic discussions? well at least non advertising ones =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

ya, it is off-topic to begin with so, how can we go wrong?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

on another note that new My Dangerous Pet Spider game is pretty fun lol it has RPG type battles when youre trying to feed the spiders =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

lol, i guess that's why its called dangerous, u can't even feed your pet without getting into a battle?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

well the idea of the game is each mission you have something to do like catch so and so type of spider or so and so type of snake then you have to feed them or create anti venom for each type...when you feed them youre on a map with other spiders/scorpions and your spider has to fight them to get to the food =D and it goes into RPG styled battles its pretty fun not a great game maybe a 7/10


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

I see, sounds like a game with a nice concept which for some reason sounds like a flash game that i played a few months back.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol well its nice like each type of spider/snake has its own style of being caught and you have to be careful not to get bit or u lose health.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

I see,

by the way, does anyone find today to be awefully silent ? :|


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol ive just been responding to other peoples posts =D and they're talking about music in my Three Days Grace topic lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

i am back
went for this pork noodle
somehow they change the soup
then went to mall
funny thing is they have this mid autumn decorations mixing with the hari raya decorations
LOL

just incase syko5150 wonder what am i talking about
the next time i head to a mall i will take some pictures on the mid autumn decorations 

mid autumn is where we chinese celebrate the mid of autumn
everyone of the family will gather during night and enjoy the moon 
the moon during that day is the roundest of all year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we usually will have mooncakes (made of bean paste + salted egg yolk) and kids will play with lantern + candles


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

that sounds nice =D i wanna come =/ lol too far


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

hahahahhahahaa
you should head to the chinatown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they should celebrate that

anyway, i think my bad feeling is getting stronger
another new speaker corner's thread


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol yeah i just posted in it and also i drive through chinatown every time i go to dodger stadium =) i know a shortcut through there =p


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

Ya,we have another speaker corner, soon we have a speaker corner for every country known and not that well known 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel so proud haha, wonder if dom feels the same


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

i'm going to start an Antarctica Speaker Corner lol it could be a place for me to be really cold and talk to myself =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Ya,we have another speaker corner, soon we have a speaker corner for every country known and not that well known
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon all of them would be locked and we won't have a place to voice our concern


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually elixer i think they are good its a better place for people to spam/talk about random crap now everyone will have their own sections and there will probably be less spammed topics in off topic =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

You know, I think it will be good if all are merged better than closed. 

And I am not proud, it makes me look like I'm using the threads as an excuse to +1000 post count.

I think its lame really, U.S. and Canada maybe, but singapore and belgium hardly have any more active members.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

i still prefer SG Speaker Corner i doubt i'll post in the US section why would i want to talk about the boring US? =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

hahahahahahaha
we shall sit down here and have a cup of coffee, tea, wine, bear or any other drinks and see what our mods/admins decide to do with us


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol well i doubt they will delete the speaker corners but at least not this one its been around too long lol


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 20, 2009)

-


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol well i doubt they will delete the speaker corners but at least not this one its been around too long lol



Thats the problem, they will kill the thread with most spam first!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

but its not really spam we're having actual conversations and since its off topic stuff what does it matter we arent the ones spamming omfg pokemon doesnt work fix it pl0x or M&L3 fix doesnt work for me omg fix it or im gonna hang myself ... we actually have conversations so it should be ok =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

yup, that's true.



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> i'm going to start an Antarctica Speaker Corner lol it could be a place for me to be really cold and talk to myself =D



don worry, i send some penguins and polar bear and seal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Elixir: i bring along some roti prata and 1 box of sugar and 1 barrel of curry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@CloudSE: why thank u


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol ok but if the penguins start trying to steal my food supply then they become my food


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> TornZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



feel like sharing


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lolol thats funny =D the only game ive encountered problems with cheats so far is on Magical Starsign lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

darn, u reminded me that till now, i still did not complete magical starsign |
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, relax elixir, relax

*give elixir a cup of teh tarik* 



Spoiler



teh tarik is pretty just tea with milk*
and i think the only difference is  the tea is tarik'ed (pulled) by successive pouring from one container/cup to another and back.

Which i practice at home as well, makes my hot coffee cools down faster


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

hahahaa
i am lazy to flash my xbox360 myself
hustle
going to send it out for people to do it


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> darn, u reminded me that till now, i still did not complete magical starsign |



i beat it but when i went back through to do like godly with high exp main character doesn't get quick level gain other characters do though.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

syko5150,

this is teh tarik http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh_tarik


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

looks delicious...*hops on a plane*


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

make sure you order less sugar
people over here prefer sweet drinks
which i hate the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




malaysia consumes the most sugar in the world


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

i don't like much sugar i try to stay away from junk foods and most sweets occasionally is OK but i prefer to eat healthy(actually the gf makes me) lol! but its ok i always say if something needs sugar then its not really worth eating/drinking the good foods/drinks don't need sugar =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

don worry, its teh tarik with less sugar, i myself cant handle too much sugar anyway


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

idk i just like good foods/drinks =D as long as it tastes good its alright by me haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

then you should visit us
we have lots of nice food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i am hungry.. is 5pm


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol i'm still full from dinner that was like 7 hours ago =P and i'll probably eat a few Dodger Dogs tomorrow at the game only 4 Regular Season home games left before the play offs start(14 Games in total) =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

it seems like a busy month for you


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

well tomorrow is the last game of this particular homestand then the dodgers go on the road for 10 games and come back to LA to finish the season with the final 3 games... so for those 10 games ill get a break haha but then the playoffs start on October 7th and i already have my tickets for that as well haha =D being a season ticket holder is great because we get first grabs at play off tickets =D.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

i see
whats their chances to win it all?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well they have the best record in the National League for now but once play offs start anything can happen...the good teams get beat by the mediocre teams its a game of luck as well as skill so i guess to answer that question their chances are 1/8 haha =D but we have some good competition so it wont be easy.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

hoo hoo, we have another speaker corner and this time, its Croatia


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

haha i just posted on it =p i wonder why everyone is suddenly starting to copy you haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

I have no idea, maybe its a sign of how popular i am good things to come in future? XD

or maybe they are all drawn by domination's handsomeness the current fad


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

haha i can't stop listening to the new TDG album =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

haha, just started listening to the saga 20th aniversary soundtrack


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol its 4:43am and i'm still awake =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

lol, go to sleep!!

shoo shoo, this corner doesn't welcome zombies


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL i'm gonna go to sleep after i finish this last beer then i have to wake up in a few hours to go to the Dodgers game =D haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

good for you,well good night


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

haha good night =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

"Music washes away from the soul the dust of everyday life"

So true


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

OK i finished my beer off to bed for a few hours then off to the Dodgers game...Post 666  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha goodnight SG


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is always something in every country. I have found black metal and death metal from countries that I have never even heard of.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 20, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> OK i finished my beer off to bed for a few hours then off to the Dodgers game...Post 666
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, finally u are off to bed


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 20, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


singapore has...
crap music? :\


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very crap music, to be precise.

And mostly chinese. In fact, dominated by chinese.

I'll love to be born in U.K. Maiden, Sabbath, Priest, Rolling Stones and Zeppelin etc. are so awesome. U.S. is good too, Aerosmith and lots of other awesome bands.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 20, 2009)

That sucks, I'd hate to be Singaporean. I would love to have been born in one of the Scandinavian countries so I could make some Blak Metulz or Deth Metulz


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

i am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just had rendang for dinner
it was fabulous

thats my fav dish

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rendang


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 20, 2009)

i wanna be born in japan. :\


chinese songs are horrible. >_>

also anyone got read the news about those cult idiots jumping off the building last year?(which somehow surfaced this eyar)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

i wanna be born in a country that consist of obvious 4 seasons

sobbb..

NO ipikachu!!
by the way, ipikachu do eat durian?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 20, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i wanna be born in a country that consist of obvious 4 seasons
> 
> sobbb..
> 
> ...


any country except singqapore has me, including msia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




durian = x_x


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



suprisingly, the weather for today is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how was singapore's weather?
raining and gloomy all day?


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh NeSchn, having crappy chinese scene isn't bad, the internets give me a good source of music, how else could I find Zeppelin? I would probably still "enjoy" some crappy C-Pop music now. Tho I'd love to be at O2 Arena and see Zepeplin for my own once, too bad


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

whats cpop?
are you all trying to tell me some of those hong kong idols that knows how to mumble lyrics only?
LOL

well there are some nice artist! really nice one!
but i won't consider them as cpop


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 20, 2009)

cpop = crap pop.
amirite

weather was.. fine? :\ had to write a compo turned comprehension for some newspaper article


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 20, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i wanna be born in japan. :\
> 
> 
> chinese songs are horrible. >_>
> ...


Orh the demon slayers ah? Quite sad man... they'd have made good soldiers...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

talking about crap pop
we are also having heaps of cmovies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only 1 out of many which is worth watching

the reason cmovies = CG movies
is too fake until i rather forget about watching it
chinese movie is degrading over the years

each year only a few which is worth watching


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 20, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the ones who thought they would die to revive as SLAYERS to prevent WORLD WAR III and SAVE THE WORLD 
which is... truly wtf.
in one chinese news paper, there was the word of an expert who said it was games who caused them to turn out that way, then in the english version(the paper? the free bilingual one) said the coroner ruled out the theory that they were like this cause of games, because they had no pathological gaming habit etc. then i was arguing with my mother. >_>
lol soldiers? i guess they would be loyal and sacrifice themselves blah blah kind of fail that the remaining people who are alive got scared because they saw the dying guy in pain and whatnot


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 20, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah these are some pretty messed up kids. 

I argued with my mom too. I said some bullshit like "see? this proves that at least 10% of the Singapore population is devoid of common sense. these guys died not because of silly video games, but more because of a lack of common sense" 

She kinda agreed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least the "cowards" had the common sense to not jump... Otherwise I'd have to bump up my percentage to 30% or something...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

as we sleep there are a few new speaker's corner
LOL

hoooray!! finally the HOT SUN IS BACK


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good Morning Elixer yep more speaker corners...i just got home from the Dodgers game another victory =D 12 games left til play offs


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

they are in great form before the playoffs

so besides baseball
what other sports do you attend


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

just basketball but the season hasnt started yet almost =P i used to go to football games when i was younger but my team moved to St.Louis so dont go to football games anymore


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good for u, as for my parents, they probably ignored the lack of common sense part and just say, see fatso, don play computer hor, or else u end up like they go around kill people -__-ll

Well, woot, public holiday today


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

basketball? lakers or clippers supporter?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a Lakers fan =P most of my family are Lakers fans not too many baseball fans in my family


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, my mother said around the same :\ then ask me "games dont tell you to go and die right" >_> 

today public holiday, yesterday mother teach chinese today suddenly take leave with my father, yesterday she say "today study tomorrow your do your own thing" then today she say study, like wtf >_> keep lying de. i say then like that you lying right then my brother kbkp be mother dog say my chinese bad sill don't want study then i say i sec 4 o level be like him, dont study la, (he play computer, he study = go out, who knows if he got study?)then somehow berserk button activate become gangster mode >_> meh. he say he got study show notes, sure, everyone have notes also. then he say "you think i not scared to hit your friends is it"(my friends came over once they damn noisy, that time he lock his door [smoking or something idk idc smelt smoke >_>] then i tell ym friends stfu they still noisy)but why should i care if my friends got beaten up.

>_>


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Sec 4 O levels? I think you should aim for Higher Chinese and get Chinese O Levels in sec 3. Its really beneficial, especially if you are aiming for JC. 

And if you fail at sec 3 at least you can retake next year


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

true, worse come to worse, take N level first than O level lor


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

o.o.... i don't understand how your school system works lol =P


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i wanna be born in japan. :\


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Sec 4 O levels? I think you should aim for Higher Chinese and get Chinese O Levels in sec 3. Its really beneficial, especially if you are aiming for JC.
> 
> And if you fail at sec 3 at least you can retake next year







im aiming for singapore poly? dunno. @[email protected] or nyp. no uniform 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my borhter in sec 3, the whole year never see him study. :\

@ vidboy:

?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

kobe had impressed me with his maturity


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

yes i agree as a Laker's fan i've got to witness his entire career so far and it used to sicken me how he used to be a ball hog and think he was the whole team now that hes older he finally realizes that he needs the entire team to win and they did win because of that =)


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> true, worse come to worse, take N level first than O level lor



LOL you are cursing her?

And Syko,

Primary School (Up to 6)
|
PSLE,a National exam, with 4 subjects and totalling up to 300 in total
v
Secondary School... If you get 188 or above(i dun remember) you get into express stream, which you only study for 4 years and take o level in sec 4... 188 and below you get into normal adcademic stream where you study 5 years, taking n level exams in sec 4 and  levels in sec 5... if its like 2 digits you'll get into normal technical where you study 4 years but only get to take n levels
|
v
graduate and go on to tertiary education. We have Junior Colleges which are only 2 years but is more of theory stuff, you must get L1 B5 of around 18 even for the worst JC, the lower the better btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or you can go to polytechnics where its more of skills and practicals and preparing you for work. L1 R4 this time, and the lousiest course seems to be 26 points... Or ITE f you really can't get into either
|
V
Work or go university.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol still lost dom haha oh well i'm finished with school already college and everything =P thats all in the past haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

well, just looking at the bright side, but if u want me to curse her then fine, i will BUT only if she starts to act like my brother, play mmo/games all day long, never even study for his O level, then i hope u fail and start working hard(too bad, it didn't came true)


@pika: don go nyp, its freaking *small* and boring, the bold part especially after u ate 3 years of food at nyp, so boring, nothing nice to eat, south is cheap but u can get stomach easily, north is abit more expensive, but nothing there that's worth eating otther than the indian store(western not worth it, especially the pasta, another stomach-ache food)

mac


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> @ vidboy:
> 
> ?


Because you Acted like a freaking massive weeaboo right there.
And that's what made me rage.


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually, the food will not be boring considering we eat 6 years of the same primary school canteen and 4 years of the same secondary school canteen.

And when you go home late, theres always the shopping centres around your house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And AMK Hub is close by too.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

that's cos she is one !! > 

We need pitchfork!!

by the way, meant to ask if dom is reading this, but why is your name underlined and others are not?



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Actually, the food will not be boring considering we eat 6 years of the same primary school canteen and 4 years of the same secondary school canteen.
> 
> And when you go home late, theres always the shopping centres around your house
> 
> ...



true, but these few days, school has been ending at around 7++, by then, i am too hungry to walk the extra mile.

Hmm, speaking of miles, anyone remember that movie "_____ _______ Miles" that has a black guy who has supernatural powers and he is able to absorb injuries?
edit:oO, i remember, its "The Green Mile"


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

I has become mod!

Nah... Those who are posting get underlined names.

And pikachu has always been a weaboo, vidboy. Don't cry.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> that's cos she is one !! >
> 
> We need pitchfork!!


You better not be fucking around dude....


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

eh blame my brother who had a bleach wallpaper on the computer once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


he started it D:

although a weeaboo means something like OCBC{(orang china bukit china? i forgot the correct form but technically means being chinese[behaving etc]but not chinese) which was used(and now is still) to make fun of this classmate who insists he's peranakan.(spelling?)}except generally used for people who aren't chinese/ japanese(or does it extend to asians? do malays count?) but want to be chinese/japanese by following their lifestyle etc





eh.

i still count my self sane though, i dont write fanfics(seriously wtf is with yaoi) or role play or act er too much. especially in this forum.

pitchfork?

edit:
how many speaker's corner are there lol.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

Brian here thinks that Weeaboo also means Being obsessed with Chinese Culture.

What a douche...

Even though I still like my iPika :3


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

there are tons of speakers corner there for you guys to spam

syko, 
for malaysia our education work like this

pre-school (before 7yo and its not compulsary)

elementary/primary School = 7yo-12yo = year 1-6 = primary 1-6

you will have an exam at the end of primary 6 before you enter any secondary school (its not an important exam)

secondary school/high school we break it into 2 parts but i will break it to 3 parts 

junior high = 13yo-15yo = year 7-9 = form 1 - 3 

you will have another exam at the end of year 9 that determines what you will study the rest of your high school from year 10 - year 11

senior high = 16yo-17yo = year 10-11 = form 4 - 5

over this 2 years you will select what  are the core subjects you wish to major/study

during the end of year 11 you will have an exam that decides your fate

if you do well you can always apply for the local year 12 (form 6) which is 1.5 years
with good results you can easily enrol yourself to our local uni or any private uni

most of us will elect for college/private uni after year 11 to do our year 12 (foundation year) on college/private uni


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

its similar here except pre school is usually around 4 years old then we have a Kindergarden level for 5 years olds then elementary is years 1-5 and junior high is years 6-8 then high school is years 9-12...high school is usually age 15-18 sometimes start at 14 for me i started high school at 13 but i went from year 6 straight to year 8 because i scored high on my state exams at the end of the year =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

the education system works more a less the same for each country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




same here some of us here starts their preschool at the age of 3-4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is like a compulsary of 12 years before you head to uni
of course some of them would take 10-11 years or etc with various reason


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Brian here thinks that Weeaboo also means Being obsessed with Chinese Culture.
> 
> What a douche...
> 
> Even though I still like my iPika :3


lol, i think i remember the glitch thing where if you replied to a long dead topic you would be the TC and there was the thread with "so im going to hong kong" or something?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah i hated school seemed like it would never end ... i'm just glad its over i feel kind of bad for my daughter having to go through that long tedious thing called school haha


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lol, i think i remember the glitch thing where if you replied to a long dead topic you would be the TC and there was the thread with "so im going to hong kong" or something?


Yeah, technically it was just a joke but people were just being a bunch of pissy fucks...
So I told mthr in the IRC to close the topic.
He said If I ever bump a old thread ever again he'll give me warn.

D:


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

so, has any new speaker corner spawn since i last clicked on the off-topic link?



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> there are tons of speakers corner there for you guys to spam
> 
> syko,
> for malaysia our education work like this
> ...



Well, the difference i guess would start from secondary school.

As for us,secondary school would be 13 ~ 16/17 depending on how well u do in school and where have u been separated to:

In secondary school we have 3 path: Normal Technical(considered to be the worst) Normal Academic and Express and (correct me if i am wrong) only express students will be in school for 4 years unless he/she doesn't do well and has to repeat his/her year.

After that, they will take their major exam at the end of their school year, the "N" level (i guess N for normal) or the "O" (ordinary) level and depending on their result and their choice, they are further seperated into 2 path: JC (Junior College) or Polytechnic 

JC would typically be 17 ~ 18 while Poly would be from 17 to 19.
note**: a student can say, reach his/her final year of their JC and just switch over to poly, it happens, i have friends who are 22/23 years old in poly, because they find JC too stressful and they switch over.

-----------For males only---------
After completing their JC/degee, males would then be required to do their nation service(at this point, all your studies will be plunge and wiped clean, so don feel bad about your studies sucking)

----------For Female----------
Life goes on after their completion, and they can choose to start work or go to a university(this part for male will happen around 2 year later)

Note: the age may vary depending on if any of them fail primary school or any of their year.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope just the same ones the newest one is that British Speaker Corner but that has been out all day =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

trust me none of the corner would work well
only this one would survive the battle
because we have all the greatest spammer for gbatemp gathers here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, 
is tomorrow a holiday for SG?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol this speaker corner has been around for 3 months and has like 10 or less people who post regularly and has this many posts? lol its amazing you guys did this for that long =D


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> trust me none of the corner would work well
> only this one would survive the battle
> because we have all the greatest spammer for gbatemp gathers here
> 
> ...


nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



spam community ftw?

anyone know how to get a train ticket and clear the blockade in fuschia? in hg/ss :\


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

that's cos we are just that awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and @elixir: not for me, tomorrow returning back to my 9 to 6 room and staring at the screen till my butt gets numb again. Hmm, i guess from tomorrow on, i should just walk to amk for my lunch, make my break last as long as i can...

@pika: check out the old walkthrough at gamefaq 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: By the way, any singaporeans know if we have something like tootsie on sale?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

i used to post somewhere else before i join the speaker crew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ipikachu, 
cheat code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
you reminded me that ihave been walking alot for the past fewdays
i do need a healthy diet
sigh...
FAT FAT FAT


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol i hadnt made many posts when i joined speaker corner i had less then 100 posts haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

we are all being eyed by others for making so many posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some of them even say domination spams the most but he is not banned
sigh.....

syko,
what do you think of the lakers chance of repeating?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

nah, i think now its syko5150's turn to get blamed for spamming, and elixir, thanks for reminding me to cut down on some of the stuff on my to-eat list, since going to see doc this saturday and get my results :|


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

but he spams in EoF so thats ok it doesnt even increase his post count so it shouldnt matter and like i said before Off Topic is ok to talk about whatever you want i think people should only be banned for harassing/flaming/advertising etc


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

especially posting porn links, arghh!! If there's a way to reach through my screen and connect to those bastard's screen, i will go over there and give them one tight slap followed by ensuring that they will never reproduced ever again!!! >


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha yeah also having nice conversations about random crap is still a million times better then noobs creating accounts to make topics that have been answered 1000 times(that same day)...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

some of them will just fire you because you are posting and higher post count!
i mean define spam?
useless reply?
posting lots of posts in a day?

at least i do see syko posts are incomparable to those name jakob95 (you can't compare a spammer's post and a legit posts)
your posts are legit one
furthermore, whats off topic section for if we can't post anything which is non related to game?
then they should remove this section

if having higher post counts would be targetted by other members
i rather gbatemp admins give me -5608 posts now!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah spam is if i was to post OMFG POKEMON...OMFG POKEMON on like every post i make for every topic...or just putting random crap in a post...i admit that sometimes i post things that are kind of obvious and not need be said but i try to stick to topic as much as i can(even if the topic at hand goes off topic) lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

If you realise, I got like almost 1000 posts from general offtopic, from just the rate the song topic and here, so yeah...

I thought Antoligy is part of C3 and he doesn't like me.

Spammination.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Also i don't spam all my posts in like a few hours all of my posts come at all hours of the day since i have so much free time i can come on like at any point in a 24 hour day =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> If you realise, I got like almost 1000 posts from general offtopic, from just the rate the song topic and here, so yeah...
> 
> I thought Antoligy is part of C3 and he doesn't like me.
> 
> Spammination.



so, one person don like u, this is one huge forum, so only 1 haters, it isn't so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hmm, i wonder if there is a way to make an off topic post off topic without inclusion of advertisment/warez/etc? or rather is there such thing as an off-topic off topic post?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol how can something be off topic of off topic? lmao

Edit: i was referring to how we were talking in Saga2 remake post and how we went off topic and start talking about other things.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

o that, nah, we are just generating buzz for the game


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

but what i meant is we were talking about the game then we would talk about other things that had nothing to do with the topic and then go back to the topic...so i stick to topic and if that topic goes off topic i stick to the off topic topic? lmao or something like that haha =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

well... i know dom posts alot
but still his posts are not those shitty posts made by those spammers

anyway,, we rules and keep this thread going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is fun to discuss stuff with you guys


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha yeah ive only been here for about 50 pages but its been fun so far =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

its get better ever since you join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so don't go !!!
hooo hooo hooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is about 7pm
tonight i will go and collect my 360... and go do some shopping from pasar malam / night market


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha thanks =) i'm staying up throughout the night this time...my gf doesnt have school or work today and if i go to sleep now i wont wake up to take my daughter to school haha so all nighter =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

anyway, we are still generating buzz for saga 2 and that's a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoo Hoo, the granddaddy of all speaker corner will live on when the others has fallen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe its cos all the stuff we typed about are pretty general stuff, while those in other threads seems to be more country-centric, so unless u have some info about that place, there isn't much to type about.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

ahaha thats why i stated that the american speaker corner would be boring for me i'm not interested in my own country lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

hahahahaha
syko can be so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
i will continue my saga2 by tonight
last night my wife slept too early
before i could grab the charger


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol i still havent played Saga 2 i just patched it to make sure it worked and it did then i started playing My Dangerous Pet Spider LOL its a really lame game but its still a nice way to pass time ahaha =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

is really weird that someone who is so active on the flash cart scene in terms of posting
asking which flash cart is suitable for him..

i do consider those as spam


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol i actually didn't see who the poster was i just responded then i noticed after that it was someone who posts a lot on flash carts =D i personally prefer the Acekard2i i've bought 3 of them and they all work really well =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

arghh, i keep forgetting about saga 2, i have been saying i get back to the game but never did...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha yeah and there are still games coming out that i want to play on top of Saga 2...like Kingdom Hearts(i played J version just to try it but didnt play a lot), Witches tale & wizard of oz...also that Hero's Saga Laevatein Tactics & Nostalgia(US version) hopefully i can get a chance to play and beat all of them before Zelda comes out in december =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

i will make a wizard of the oz dpad control code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so no more stylus!!!

hooorayyy


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

i actually enjoyed spinning that onscreen ball to make the character run it was fun =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

it makes us feel like quitting





anyway, thats one and only code i will make andwe don't have that for our J codes!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

you should make a dpad option on the new zelda because we all know it will be touch screen only haha =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

hahahahahhahahaha
if n00bs pay me for doing it
but even i don't do it
many others would

is a big title and it usually would draw some hackers interest
the zelda game would be U release right?


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL posting from my dad's laptop now hes using the desktop for something, i don't understand why people use laptops even when they are at home, it feels so uncomfortable and the volume is awful, sex pistols are supposed to be loud and noisy.

And I still have friends on the temp tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But some people think I spam a lot. Well, i just post and find it hard to restrain myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my EOF posts are supposed to be 40% of my grand total throughout the forum sia, god knows how big my spam count would be


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

if domination spams alot then i am even worst than you...
sigh...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

@elixer:yes that U version of zelda =P
@dom: only haters care if you spam or not i dont mind haha =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

cool, its a U version, i thought that that would be a JP version(guess i am too used to japan getting the good stuff)



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> it makes us feel like quitting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, but after a while, u get used to it, so after a while, i forgotten all about that spinny ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@dom: its simple really, not everyone has a desktop like my friend, he only has a laptop so what can he do?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i agree once you get started spinning the ball it feels natural and then you can go into your DQ/SMTS styled battles and spin the ball some more haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

What game are you talking about?

Btw, nearing page 150 alrdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This laptop really sucks, I will remain loyal to my desktop even if i get into poly in the future.

And look, this is another spam


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

We're talking about Wizard of Oz/Riz-zoawd


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

which is a pretty fun game, i really didn't realised that i had to beat that dragon to learn my first skill though, i was just exploring the place and bam, i fought that dragon and got my first skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, dom, there is a CN version of that.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

the game surely being innovative with the control
like using stylus to sudden stop and etc
still i am a tradition gamer
i prefer D-Pad than stylus or those wii controllers


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

eh, good laptop > computer with 512mb ram no graphic card no driver shitty mouse right button spoilt and frequent BSOD.






...
i feel liek raging >_> i was going to reach the stairs, just stepped on it and my battery went flat. perfect.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

i never beat the game i just tried it out for a while to get a feel for it =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

syko,
heheheh! U version would be here anytime soon?
infact, October is full of major J release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> eh, good laptop > computer with 512mb ram no graphic card no driver shitty mouse right button spoilt and frequent BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats an antique!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Zelda comes out December 7th i was just saying for when it comes out =P wizard of oz comes out same day as kingdom hearts

Edit: why is everyone talking about good laptops over 512mb pc? my laptop is 8gb ram =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

syko,
because you are rich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KH? hahahah i won't give a damn about the game
i would be happy if SE put a new piracy protection for the game


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine is only 2G in ram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note to pika and dom: When in poly, NEVER EVER buy any of those laptop sold there, its old and tsk.... u can get a better one for the same price, so what if there isn't some of the tools there, OPEN-SOURCE people, open source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No photoshop? Gimp or torrent. No MS word? Open office


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

my laptop is 3GB DDR 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think is sufficient enough...
since it is only used for laptop and not for any gaming/work purpose


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

my current PC is also 8GB ram but i just ordered a new Alienware gaming PC with 12GB ram =D


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed.




poly got sell laptop?  i thinking when go poly buy ehh vaio or some other brand can't remember, current one is lenovo good mah?

elixir wanna trade computers?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

DON BUY FROM POLY, its just companies like fujitsu offing their old goods, want to buy laptop? Go to IT fair and buy, seriously, don make the mistake that i did..

So, many games can't play, so many course near fail thanks to crappy specs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like how the fk am i supposed to play unreal tournament 3(strictly course related) if my computer can't handle it?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

well i never use my laptop my gf uses it more(she likes to play MMOs) =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

I tot they only sell laptop at the beginning of the year for the new students? My sis bought a fujitsu from NYP sia.

I want to buy a Toshiba when i go to poly, cos it looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i dun remember toshiba in the catalog


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

trade computer?
which do  you want?
my core2 laptop (FULLD HD + BLUE RAY)
my core2 pc?
my quad core personal pc with the capability of output 4 monitors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or
i7 pc ?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I tot they only sell laptop at the beginning of the year for the new students? My sis bought a fujitsu from NYP sia.
> 
> I want to buy a Toshiba when i go to poly, cos it looks cool
> 
> ...



well, if u want, u can go buy from them when u are year 2 or 3, bit still, don get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, ask your sis, how's the sauna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(don know if she'll get this, since that's why my friends called my laptop haha)

edit: just made a new game+, and sigh... this time round, so unlucky, never get a new skill, on the other hand, managed to link 3


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

hehehehe
i took my son for a carspin and he fall asleep during the car spin
;P


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol isnt great when something so simple will put them to sleep? =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net:8080/forum/viewt...p?f=5&t=636

you guys should read this post of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syko5150,
if only that happens everyday
putting him to sleep is the havoc part


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

well i never had much trouble with my daughter she usually got to sleep at a certain time on a regular basis only once in a great while we would have real problems with her haha...is that post supposed to be a joke to that person because they were bugging you to make cheats?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

nah.. is a legit one!
he is a legend code hacker also known as hentai-master


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

oh ok ugh im not used to being up at 6am lol its too early i usually sleep in til 10...


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay! Theres a merlion in the game!

At least it makes up for the dissapointment of singapura!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Yay! Theres a merlion in the game!
> 
> At least it makes up for the dissapointment of singapura!


what game is that ?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

haha, so what does the merlion do anyway? fire particle beam?

edit: by the way, that 1400 weapon in saga 2 1st shop rocks!! pity about how random the damage is though, 26 ~ 488 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@syko5150: scribblenaut


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=180...view=getnewpost

try get yourself a glass sword
it inflict 1024 points of damage


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

oh i see i got bored of that game already...i'm currently messing around on RE5 =P


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hehehehe
> i took my son for a carspin and he fall asleep during the car spin
> ;P


how old is your son? o.o


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

ipikachu,
11 months old


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol elixer you're still in the early stages of fatherhood...in a few years ill be dealing with teenager whining and back talking =( not looking forward to that haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

well... this boy already giving me headache
he learn things in light speed!
tsk tsk

he now knows how to move away obstacle to reach what he wants
best part no one taught him how to climb ? he already trying to climb up the drawers and etc
is not that i overestimate him but he is really strong enough to lift himself up
craziness to the max
maybe he knows and want to fulfill my dream for taking part on sasuke/ninja warrior


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha =P welcome to parenting


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

isn't that a good thing? having a smart kid?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

he is just too smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



imagine your son try to outdo/outwit you when he is just 11 months old
sometimes his sudden burst of strength is out of my imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well being smart is good
but being so smart gives us headache
basically, he knows what he wants and want things his way..
is a little hard to guide him


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

it could also be really dangerous imagine a small child getting into something they arent supposed to they could seriously injure themselves and eat something they arent supposed to.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> it could also be really dangerous imagine a small child getting into something they arent supposed to they could seriously injure themselves and eat something they arent supposed to.



thats the point of the whole thing
he yet to know how to WALK but he already climbing the stairs 

he can stand and walk with support but can't walk properly without any support! the reason why is he slow on walking is simply because he could crawl since 3mo! 
he is just being LAZY or should i say smart
lately he is learning how to stand up by himself without any support!
so far i have seen him did it twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



once was carrying a laundry basket with load (around 1 KG) heavy
second time was standing up to grab my pants


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

I see, poor elixir, he has a smart bratty kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don know if that's a good thing or a bad thing

Still, does your boy listen to your wife? maybe ask her to ask him to slowly walk

edit: hmm, speaking of smart baby, suddenly i am reminded of an old sitcom that i used to watch, it involved a smart baby that can already speak.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

brat? nah won't give him or allow him to be one

yeah, poor elixir! this is why his wife is always mad at him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



poor elixir for sure
anyway, talking about wife
i am OFF! going back to the room to accompany her while spam my saga2

night folks and good morning syko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:-
basically he do things with his own will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no one could ask him to do things he doesn't want
sigh


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

good night elixir, and remember spend more time with your wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: that means he is strong-willed, so a good thing would be that in future he wont give in to peer pressure easily, so no smoking/drug abusing/fighting i guess.
But then again, look at how my brother and i turned out. When we were 3 years old, i was tall and skinny and he was short and cute. Now i am shorter than him and chubby and he is taller than me and fugly. 

He used to be a clean freak as well, heck, during SARS, that lame advertisement on keeping yourself clean couldn't compared to my brother's hygiene habit, but now, all of that is gone


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha =P yeah when my daughter was first born we still lived at my dads house and we had to child proof EVERYTHING doors,cupboards,drawers,electrical outlets etc...it was such a hassle sometimes child safety things can be a pain for even adults to access haha.

Edit:gnite elixer =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

wait i am back for a while
remember a code to make for SAGA2
money never decrease


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

hey elixer is there a way to make exp worth less? i know there are exp multipliers but what about exp decreases like say monster is worth 40 exp and i do a 2xexp decrease and its only worth 20?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

haha, don tell me next code is some sort of monster mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, darn now i remember how random monsters are, sometimes pathetic weak and sometimes decently average :|

Sometimes i wonder if i should have a monster in the first place...


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Your child is smart, and sounds very cute too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like cute things (including girls of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

If i ever become a parent, i doubt i know what to do. Teach him about neutrality? Develop an interest in politics? Let him like Blues, Rock, Punk and Metal stuff? I doubt I can say good things about humans in front of him too...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> hey elixer is there a way to make exp worth less? i know there are exp multipliers but what about exp decreases like say monster is worth 40 exp and i do a 2xexp decrease and its only worth 20?



it can be done
but i have never try that

mrfatso,
hahahahah! told ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well thank god this game not like the ol saga
monster get stronger as you get stronger regardless where you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




money never decrease and it should work 12098f7e 000046c0

domination,
would do ;P
i will give him the freedom for him to explore what he wants
as long is not something bad


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Your child is smart, and sounds very cute too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! although i think its great to help your child make the right choices in life i think its important to let them choose their own interests if you try to get them to like what you like sometimes they might end up liking it but it could also push them away from it.

@elixer: oh ok i always wanted to play a game like FFIV or FFIII with less exp and more grinding for your glory haha =D


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 21, 2009)

your child is smart.
hm...
father your child to become like you, teach him ar coding when he can read?
err, nothing


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Tell him to come here next time and I will help you make a child full of philosophy and complex stuff. Except math.

I won't force onto him Led Zeppelin music, I swerz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And make him stay away from vidboy and pikachu, he might be enticed to start romancing early


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha dom you do know there are other bands besides led zeppelin and aerosmith right?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



new? old? i only vaguely remember FFL 3 haha, but hmm, if i guess i stick with monsters, in the end, i can just wait a few more hours into the game before deciding whether or not to restart again


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll be back in a bit gonna take my daughter to school =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> haha dom you do know there are other bands besides led zeppelin and aerosmith right?



I don't care, I shalluse sublimal music in my child's sleep to make them fall in lve with aerosmith and zeppelin.

If they can accept these music, they could except modern music too, like me. And modern music is probably what my wife would like since all singaporean human like pop, especially if its from korea.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

Hah!! I hate korea pop and J Rock!! so there goes your all singaporean theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, i been wondering about this for a while but why do people use the word all like all people will like this, this is all i got when its not true, not everyone like that, and u still have some extra stuff in there, so that's not all of it.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

ok i'm back and Mrfatso can you rephrase that i'm like confused haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

I like to exaggerate when I am talking about the failness of S'poreans. And I said Singaporean women... I never knew you were female! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Edit: Fuck, just realised the major typo in my sentence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People use the "all" because humans think whatever they think is what every other human is like. There are no such things as exception for half the population of stupid humans.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

i mean guys who use words all in a sentence, when that isn't true, although technically, i guess u could considered them to be correct since those guys that domination know of love pop especially korean pop but to say all singaporean human like pop especially korean pop just isn't grammatically correct.

and that's the part that i find strange, all the grammar nazi that i know of(as oppose to me just typing all the grammar nazi in the world)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha oh i see i think because i'm tired i didnt catch *all* that the first time around =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

shoo shoo, go back to sleep, being a zombie isn't fun, u know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, make your sons and daughter rebels:


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol well i was going to go to bed last night but then my gf told me she was sleeping in because no work/school today then i realized that if i went to bed i wouldnt wake up in time to take my daughter to school =P i need a minimum of 5 hours of sleep or i wont get up haha.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

I see, well, as soon as u send your daughter to school, make sure u get back home pronto and get some rest.


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Using "all" is wrong in technical sense and common sense, but not unjustified when used to get your point across. Its the human way, Ninty will say all the people with flashcarts are pirates. The racists will say all blacks/whites are stupid. Or at least in smaller cases, they use "most". They will never think more than that. Humans never think efore they speak.

I never really thought it through when I posted it either. Guess I'm not really that into neutrality.

w/e... You know what I mean. And it was a typo, I meant women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So many girls into whats that called gang bang or something liddat? Weird korean girl group from some k drama. Boys over flowers I think. There are still girls with taste though. But hey, its the singapore culture we like to worship japan and korea. Well not all, but a lot.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

by the way, dom, i think u will like this as well






well, can't blame u though, neutrality is the hardest thing to get into, its so easily to get into 1 side or the other, but to be objective and neutral, not that easy


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol i already took her to school and i'm back home now =P i feel like a zombie and look like a zombie so i must be one ahaha

Edit:LOL at that comic =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was talking about something like that with my friends the otehr day!

We should have DLC and Kirby will be one of them. Then there will be a special engine made for kirby and he will change accordingly to whatever he sucked in.

God Kirby!

Well, thats just my imagination.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol i already took her to school and i'm back home now =P i feel like a zombie and look like a zombie so i must be one ahaha
> 
> Edit:LOL at that comic =D



well, then go to home, 

and @dom: glad u like it, i was catching up on some of my old comic and i saw them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and well, see ya guys, i am off


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

ok gnite everyone im off to bed its almost 9am ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

and good morning everybody


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good Morning MrFatso


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

morning is 9AM here
the sun is back for the 2nd day and i hope it last for the whole day


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good morning Elixer i cant wait for the sun to go away its been sunny and hot since may its been consistently in the high 80's-100's in that time span =/ that's Fahrenheit as for those of you who go by Celsius that would be between 30-40


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

oO, 30 - 40, that sounds pretty warm


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

and it gets really humid so its really sticky on top of hot we spend a lot of time inside with the A/C on or in the pool =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

So, what do u guys do on these hot days? play summer games? eat watermelon?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol stay inside in the nice air conditioned house until the sun goes down ahaha or at least try to my daughter likes to go swimming so i usually have to go out there to at least keep a watch on her if i don't get in myself.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

syko,
akaio 1.5 is out
go GRAB it


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Elixer its already on my flash cart =D i got it as soon as it was announced =D

Edit:ill update to 1.5 on my gf's cart and my daughters later.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

now redling ml3 and updating the cheats, finally, i can buy stuff instead of being too cheapo cos i was saving for some future gear


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol i think M&L3 is too easy to have cheats same with all the Mario Role playing games


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

well, it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mainly because after using cheats, u can take your own sweet time to get the timing right


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol im pro at the timing because i played the hell out of the first 2 and the Paper mario series and i used to beat the hell out of Super Mario RPG on SNES although the timing on that one is quite different from the rest...i think Square-Enix needs to make another Mario Rpg game that would be awesome


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

good after mrfatso confirm it is working
please please 
post a note on cheats.gbatemp.net the ML thread say that codes work on clean rom + 1.5


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

so far not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am deleting my save and retrying from a new game

@syko5150: i see, as for me, its pretty casual but is it me, or are the timing alot easier on the previous 2 and really easy on paper mario?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

n00bs will always be n00bs
they claim mlrpg3's for U version is greatest of all time
if thats the case why is it still crackable
they just don't understand why until today there isn't a proper patch for their DSTT and r4
no offense to anyone...

there are really tons of idiots on gbatemp


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i couldnt agree more with you elixer before i got my acekard2i for me and my family we all used R4 and honestly i never encountered many problems with it other then the fact i couldn't play Mystery Case Files there was always a patch or something else for the games i played but before i encountered any problems with that outdated cart i upgraded to Acekard i dont see why others don't do the same its not like acekards or other newer flash carts are really expensive.

@mr fatso:i actually find this game to be just as easy with the timing as the old ones idk it might be because i had played M&LiT like a week before the US release of M&L3 i was already used to timing.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahahhahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love r4.. in fact i am getting one later of the day


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe that's the case, since i didn't really went back to mario after clearing the 2nd and playing the jp version for a while, so i might have gotten too rusty


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol i never had much problem with R4 like i said haha and i never used YSmenu or any of that just the official firmware for me LOL! as long as i was able to play all the Square Enix titles and zelda i was happy and i could =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

lol, just like my friend, i told him about yasu and he just told me, but why should i upgrade my r4 frimware when i can play the games that i want to, just fine.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

haha isnt that the truth though?why use something that has no bearing on what i'm already doing ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

as for me, i just like to keep my firmware as up to date as i could, especially for EDGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 while it is my backup cart, it is still important for me to make sure that it is up to date just in case any new game comes along which by some strange miracle isnt able to run on ak2, i still have my old EDGE to back me up


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

the redbox r4 is the only r4 i would recommend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at least they do provide fixes and etc on their product


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol on another note i think Final Fantasy XIII looks good and all but i'm looking forward to the Alternate Final Fantasy Versus XIII i know it probably wont be out for a long time but i like the way it has a dark feel to it and honestly it looks better then the other one =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

both would be a different game but equally good


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

elixir: codes still doesnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tried it with the AP code just for the heck of it, didn't help


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah but i like the games that have a more dark feel to them like i'd love to see another game with Vincent from final fantasy VII but like not an action game like a deep story RPG game doesnt have to be Vincent but i just meant like something dark =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

so games like castlevania are your thing?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah pretty much =D...btw am i the only one having problems with 1.5 AKAIO? most games only load if i hold X...i'm not using cheats or anything M&L3 loads normally but most games dont.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

damn.. i accidentally delete my .sav for SAGA2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there goes 2 hours of progress but nvm will just continue from my other .sav


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm switching back to 1.4.1 proper holding X to load my games is really annoying...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

hmm, that reminds me, i didn't try saga on the new akaio yet.

By the way, elixir, were u able to run code(s) on ml3 using the new akaio?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

mrfatso, 
normmatt did the test for me on 1.5


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

ok i'm back on 1.4.1 proper i never had any problems with any of my games anyway lol idk why i bothered to upgrade haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

guess, its time for me to find another source for the game :|


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey syko, didn't you say you had a daughter?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

yes i have an 8 year old daughter


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

after lots of hustle
i finally got my xbox360 to go LIVE

have to move the xbox from upstairs to down stairs
thank got my satellite TV requires internet connection
therefore, there is this CAT5 cable for networking
otherwise, i am going to FAINT


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

so what was stopping u from going to xbox live before?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

hmmm
i need an external wireless device or cable in my room for that purpose
which i don't have those in my room


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i dont like playing games online i don't have the patience to deal with idiots...=/


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i dont like playing games online i don't have the patience to deal with idiots...=/



thats another reason why i never go live on 360 or my ps3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i love to explore things myself
however, ps0 for ds was exceptional
that one was fun
mrfatso and i teamed up together


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

well my gf used to make me play MMOs on the computer and i hated it because there were so many stupid kids that can't act right...so i would just end up grinding for a few hours at a time and ignore people lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

lets wait for elemental hunters
if the game is as good as advertised
maybe fatso, syko and i ... 3 of us could game together


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

whats Elemental Hunters?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

some new game which is coming next month
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=180874


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

Wikipedia provides the answer


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

oh another non English game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

wikipedia surely provides answer
basically i usually use wikipedia to explain things to people


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

*waits patiently for Dragon Quest X which apparently wikipedia says is on Wii*


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah DQ10 is on wii for sure
i think that would be either end of 2010 or 2011
hope wii won't be dead by then


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

why would it be dead with WiiHD coming out lol


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

wikipedia does not lie


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

thats not necessarily true i've seen tons of false information that ends up getting edited later on wikipedia


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes it gets edited by people with intelligence so it does not lie


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol you're not understanding people put false information FIRST before it eventually gets edited lol so therefore its not always the truth.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

it requires us to feedback say there is a mistake or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is our job to make sure wikipedia kick ass


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

yes i know but the point i was trying to make is that its not always the truth like alidsl claimed eventually everything is the truth but it doesnt always start that way almost everyday i see some false information on a lot of pages from wikipedia.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

i get what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



another quiet day with limited release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
finally i am playing magna carta 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hoo hooo


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol i can't wait til my freaking leg heals its so boring staying home all day long its not a good idea for me to be driving unless i drive my gf's car since hers is automatic i feel like a prisoner lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahaha
where would you go?
back to work?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol well i like going to work i feel like i'm doing something even though i don't really HAVE to go since i own the place but i really enjoy working on cars it's more a hobby then a job.Also i usually go to nightclubs or to bars etc to hang out with all my friends.Driving to Las Vegas to hit the casinos etc.I don't mind staying home but when i pretty much don't have a choice but to stay home most of the time it's maddening lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

for me i rather stay home than going out
since there isn't much place that i will be fascinated with or wish to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i only go to the mall once in a while to do some crazy shopping for myself !

by the way, how far is LA to LAS VEGAS?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i get what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so bored of the game yet? By the way, how's the combat system? Do they still have that annoying trinity circle thing?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's about 3 hours drive to vegas from my house also my mom and sister live out in vegas so i visit them when i go out there...btw elixer i read that post you just made on the 1.5 AKAIO if i reformat with panasonic will that fix the hold X to load games problem? if not i don't want to bother i have over 15GB of games to back up lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

just started for few minutes so i can't comment
it seems like an action RPG to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syko5150,
NO... holding X or A is just to switch mode
formatting won't help if the game requires you to switch off the DMA mode to run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by the way,  did you try to run the homebrews that was giving you problem?

3 hours drive? it ain't that far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is like 2/3 of the way to mrfatso' place


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

well the problem i have is the only game i dont have to hold x for is M&L3 the rest i get a white screen i've tried putting 1.5 back on multiple times also i don't use cheats on my games i dont like to use them until after i beat the game so i can go back and mess around.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

syko5150,
what would those games be?
will holding X / A help loading those games?
as far as i know only some games require the old dma mode / disable the dma mode

saga2 is one of them


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

o ya, forgotten that u had my address. Haha

oO, sounds like the old system is back
edit: darn, just read gamefaq, guess they realised just how crappy that trinity thing is, every freaking attack requires perfect timing


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Every game i have other then M&L3 like Age of Empires:Age of Kings,Gensou Suikoden Tierkreis all the Square-Enix titles(i know about Blood of Bahamut) i have close to 300 games and i get white screens on all of them and they all work fine on 1.4.1proper repack.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahahahhaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 of this day i should go visit you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially bully ipikachu

syko,
thats BAD!
as far as i know it works well on my side
so what are you trying to say holding X / A make those 300 games work?
whenever i need to hold X/A thats when it is some save related issue
i won't know formatting would help or not on your case
but thats what i used to solve my problem when i get white screen from all the games


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

yes i can load ALL games with holding X but that kind of defeats the purpose since i didn't have to do that for 98% of my games on 1.4.1 proper


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

haha, just give me a msg first so at least i can buy some packet drinks

edit: guess for now, u could return back to 1.4.1, as for me, i am going to have a look at ackeard forum, see if anyone else has a problem with it.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm back to 1.4.1 already but i've read other people getting the white screen problems with their games and the solution everyone gives is just hold X but i don't see a point to upgrade to a newer version if i have less convenience factor then i had in a previous version...i mean sure it fixed a lot of games but most of those games already had fixes/or are games i dont even want to play haha.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

i only need to do that with saga2
the rest is just working fine

i have been using 1.5 for a while
these game doesn't give me any WHITE SCREEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love plus
army men soldiers of misfortune
dq9
idol master
suteki ni nurse day
super robo gakuen
marker man adventure
pkmn HG/SS
core
treasure world

they are all loading in NEW DMA MODE (Green Word)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

hmm idk then most games didnt work for me maybe i should try reformatting.....lol i guess its worth a shot and i have plenty of free time to do it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: im going to reformat a 2gb card and try it first before i waste all the time with my 16GB one....


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe you are just unlucky?

edit: guess r4cce in my cheat folder doesn't have any effect on cheats :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

mrfatso,
i was having the same problem
i formatted my microSD twice


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

idk i just reformated my 2gb micro with panasonic and now i'm going to try gensou suikoden tierkreis since that was a game i had problems with on it.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

Suikoden loads on my 1.5 with green loading word
of course i am not talking about whether it can save or not


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Elixer it works fine so that means if i reformat my 16gb it should work too... just the thought of doing it is a pain in the ass =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

glad that it help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




guess i will be posting that piece of info on the 1.5 thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well it save fine on my 1.5 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have fun


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

okay good luck. Hmm, guess i try reformatting again once i reach home.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i have to transfer all my games to my PC first before i can reformat


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

by the way, elixir, do u want me to post magna carta concept art book here?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

syko5150,
mind backing up what i just said
since it works for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181...p;#entry2269296


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

ok done =D lol it says theres 120 minutes remaining on my transfer zzzzz...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

crazy and massive amount of games you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what i just posted is what i have in my 4GB microSD card
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol i have 16GB card with only like 200MB of space remaining haha =D

Edit: and thats ALL games only...i have a cell phone for all my music/movies etc.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

wow, i only have a 4G card and 8G onwards is just too expensive to me :|
and music is only for my handphone.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

well i bought my 16GB card at the mall and i have 2 other 8GB cards that came with 2 of my acekard2i i purchased 2 of those acekard2i/8gb micro combos for my gf and daughter a little bit more expensive they were $37.99 each +15 fast shipping from china(i'm impatient) lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

i won't be upgrading to 16GB
since i have many 2TB of internal and external HDD to store those games for me


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol well as soon as 32GBmicros are available i'm going to grab one haha i have a ton of space on my hard drive as well but i dont like keeping all kinds of files just laying around lol like i delete all my music off my computer and store it on an 8GB micro and then just put it into the USB when i want to listen to all my music =P same with all my movies i'll put movies on discs or on other storage devices i just like to keep the computer completely free of stuff =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

isn't it wonderful
one little piece of memory card could store tons of information,data and files


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

yes imagine if we had this kind of technology when we were kids lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

that would be wonderful
i remember that games were just in floppy disc and those greater games would be like a few floppy disc






what suprise me the most is
as time goes by....is still cost us the same getting the same thing
but only now we have bigger memories and etc


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol i remember when i was a kid NES games used to be like 50-80$ depending on the popularity of the game.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

[18:39]  no pm's thus far
[18:41]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[18:41]  the only problem is
[18:41]  the double shite screen
[18:41]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[18:41]  white
[18:42]  just make sure ask J-love include that in the wiki
[18:42]  format your microSD if you get double white screen
[18:42]  what double white screen?
[18:42]  well
[18:42]  quite a number of them having problem
[18:42]  after upgrading to 1.5
[18:42]  after loading games they will get 2 white screen
[18:43]  so what they neeed to do is format
[18:43]  obviously they didnt copy over the __aio folder
[18:43] * fgghjjkll ([email protected]) has joined #NDSCheats
[18:44]  haahahhahaa


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i copied over all the files ..... still didnt work i even did it multiple times and same problem over and over.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

so i hope FORMAT helps


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

haha yeah i've been playing on my other micro im playing U.N. Squadron on SNES emulator it probably has the best old school gaming music EVER!!! lol =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

ah.. thats a good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hip hip hooray!
now is mrfatso to confirm on that


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol 52 minutes left on transfer =/ haha i just realized that after the 2 hours ive spent transfering to my pc its gonna take just as long to transfer it back LOL!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

is time for you to do some spring cleaning


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

but i did that in spring lol! =D any good SNES games that dont require hours of time to play them? just so i can pass the time ive been playing U.N Squadron and Sunset Riders =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ah.. thats a good news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



confirm what? just got back home :|

by the way, akaio 1.5 rocks, at least on gba side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no more, do u want to backup your save, no more accidentally, arghh crap, i forgot to backup my save for gba games and now its back to regrinding, hurray


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i think if you can get 1.5 to work properly


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

I see, well i just finished reformatting, now to try again


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

waiting for mrfatso's news

ah.. clean rom freeze on my akaio 1.5
so i am going to try format it


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

well, if u mean i can load saga 2 and mario without any white screen then yes, but darn, still can't use code for mario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: never mind,just saw why.. softreset was disabled, cheat code were disabled as well -_-ll


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

HOLD X for codes


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

what do u mean by hold x? i just load the game as per normal and just use cheats as per normal as well.


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Anybody read today's newspapers? Wtf, some german company seems to want to bring a Zeppelin service to our region!

AWESOME. It will either be in SG or Malaysia. Hope its in singapore. but it seems to be too expensive. 100 million wtf.

Better if they invite Led Zeppelin to an opening ceremony, if its in SG!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

ok then...
some people say hold X to use cheats for ML3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well do whatever that suits you
my SAGA2 (clean rom) gives me white screen
now sourcing another copy

EDIT: problem solved with new loader http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

haha, i have already download that loader unless that's an even newer one than the one that was updated this morning ;D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

i was too busy to download the loader





now everything works well


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

i see, well glad everything work out for u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by the way, x2 exp in mario is already too much for me haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

mrfatso, there are another new sets of loaders
go grab it


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

wow, that fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: nope, still the same, what do u mean by new set of loader anyway?

edit2: oO, wifi update, first time i used them, cool, so the latest is 23/9


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

It is another different set of loader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, care doing me a favour?
if you are free
please change the activator of mlrpg3 for hp/sp never decreae from L to L+R
thanks


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

sure, i get to it right now.

and also Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening Singapore/Malaysia/USA/Hong Kong and the rest of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:done


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

mrfatso,
new loader! fixes ookami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway... morning to everyone
although is still holiday for many of us here
but i am back to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good Morning Elixer...Reformating worked fine for me =P i moved all my RPGs to another memory card they take up way too much space on my 16gb games like KH,DQ9 & Suikoden take up like 700MB just those 3 games LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

still not holiday for me yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i already updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@syko: maybe u could just trim them? 


off-topic: hurray my results are in, and hey, at least i pass my modules


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

wonderful that reformat works fine for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, the father/artist for crayon shin chan died


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good morning Chaps


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

morning to vidboy10...
hows things over there?

i am a little sad because the father for crayon shin chan died
meaning no more shin chan?
sigh...
i grown up with shin chan


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol @mrfatso:they are trimmed lol they're just 256MB each before trimming...
@elixer:thats awful news i've always liked Crayon shin chan for like 15+ years or so now =/
@vidboy:good morning =D


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nothing much really.
Im just going to going back to HS in an hour


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

darn, what a weird day to wake up to.

Feeling happy seeing as i had pass my stuff
now feeling pretty aweful as well, darn, so what's gona happen to shin chan now? Are they just gona end it with some sort of cliffhanger? 

Sigh, guess i better start saving up and wait for the next wet market, they probably still have some of the episodes on sale..

Good morning, vidboy

Edit: this was mentioned in wikipedia:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> On September 12, 2009, Usui's family reported him missing from his hometown of Kasukabe when Usui did not return from hiking in nearby Gunma Prefecture. On September 19, 2009, a body with clothes matching those described in the report filed by Usui's family was found at the bottom of a cliff at Mount Arafune in Gunma. The body was identified by dental records and family members the next day as being that of Usui. His camera was recovered and the final shot was taken from the cliff.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

that sucks =/ maybe they wont cancel the show and keep going as to not let his work go to waste at least finish the series...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah he died because of trying to take a shot off the cliff !
i am going to miss him for sure
yeah hope someone would carry on his work
shin chan never fail to amaze me with all the weird ideas
he have been consistent with this for so many years yet still going strong


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

ya, i hope they managed to find a successor so when i have kids of my own in the distant future, i can stll show them shin chan


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

i've always liked the original version of Crayon Shin Chan but i have to admit the american version is hilarious because of all the stupid references to celebrities here and other stuff like that lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

thats one thing i always wanted to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thinking and thinking 
should i ?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

yes, u should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go intro your son to shin chan haha

edit: maybe you can start with some comic @ http://www.89890.com/comic/1679/

note: its in chinese so good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For english: http://www.mangafox.com/manga/crayon_shin_chan/


Elixir: http://www.chinanews.com.cn/cul/news/2009/...3/1880525.shtml

in a nut shell: shin chan might carry on living.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

lol confused what ur talking bout, to lazy to read past pages


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

currently talking about shin chan's artist and some other shin chan related stuff


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

i googled it and it looks like something funny


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

haha, i also saw that picture


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

interesting
a mirror for the ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he is so cute!?
he could be mischievous but actually he is a smart and good hearted boy!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol thats funny =D that little boy looks just like shin haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

hahahahaa
that means shin chan actually exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




he is not fiction !!!
lol


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol my friend is burning me a bunch of copies of Wii games my gf's sister lives in japan and i wired her money to buy me a black wii and ship it to me. when it gets here im going to mod it and i'll have all the games already =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

haha, now that's efficiency


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

i like to plan ahead and its cheaper to have someone i know buy it and ship it then it is to buy it on like play asia or other websites lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

ya, so true, at the very least u don want to waste time finding those games when u already have them, the only bad part would be if the disc burning fail, u wouldn't know till u test it yourself on the wii.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah thats true but i can always burn again lol my friend has hundreds of Wii games stored on her computer already so its not like we have to download them =D.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

wow, so is she trying to set up a wii rom site?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

no she sells bootleg games and movies for 5$ each but i get a 18 years of friendship discount LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

so does she do ps2 games?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

im not sure if she does PS2 she might? i only talked to her about Wii i'll ask her tomorrow =D i made a list of like 100+ games for Wii for her to burn me


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

i hope u get a good discount haha. 100 games, i guess they should be able to last u a lifetime


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

well shes selling them to me for 3$ each so while buying a small amount 2$ off doesnt seem like much but a large quantity that saves a couple hundred dollars =D

Edit:also not all the games are for me i got a lot of kiddy games for my daughter as well =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

HaHa I see, but still 100 games still feels like a lifetime of games, but then again, i only completed a few games and i am a slacker in games, so who knows?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

you better complete SAGA2
otherwise, i will skin you alive


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

haha i'll get around to SaGa 2 eventually i removed 2GB worth or RPGs off my 16gb replaced those games with smaller file games and now i still have 900MB left now i have plenty of room for new games that are coming out =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

same here, saga 2 = take my own sweet time and pray i managed to get a new skill soon.

By the way, elixir, what other weapons are govern by speed? Seems like i be using rapier for eternity, the other weapons damage seem to suck alot.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

What's the massive hype about SaGa 2?
And also I'm Typing on my HTC Dream to go on the interwebs Since it's lunch time here. :3


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

?? what do u mean by hype? I don think i ever saw any hype thread for that game.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

i'm going to go pick up Order of War for PC tomorrow looks interesting a Square Enix World War II strategy game...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ?? what do u mean by hype? I don think i ever saw any hype thread for that game.


It's because exilr keeps bragging about it...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

well for elixer its because SaGa is like his favorite games for me i always enjoy Square-Enix games but i dont think it was that hyped other then a few people on GBAtemp its more hyped in japan though.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

ya, i don think that most people even know that this used to be called final fantasy legend 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but then it has SE tag on it, who knows? Maybe it will be really popular?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

it would probably be more popular outside of japan if it gets localized in US/Europe/Australia etc but its not likely at this point anyway =/


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

so let us thank rom hackers as soon as they are done with their project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to think long ago, things like rom hack were unheard of, back when we were young, so what if a game is in a foreign language, tough luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You want it? go master that language buhaha, now we get to play games that we probably werent able to play thanks to language barriers.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

haha yeah i like RPGs but they kind of need a story to fully enjoy them and if you cant read it its almost not that fun anymore lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

ya, a rpg without a story = some lame game where u just go around killing something for no reason "| It does gets really boring after 1/2 hour on grinding on something when u have nothing much to look forward to.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah thats why i don't understand why my gf likes MMORPGs.... you just grind and grind and grind and grind for no reason and deal with little kids who think they're high and mighty because they're higher lvl then you LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

just do what i do, and ignored them.  They are just no life basement dwellers anyway.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol its still boring to just grind for no reason most MMORPGs don't have a story anyway


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

true, and the only story they have is at their front page and even that can be read in a few mins


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

someone just posted a rom site
so funny

by the way,
i had finished all the roms released till today




hooo hooo hoooo


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

haha or they expect you to make your own story by interacting with stupid people LOL!


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

HAHA I HAVE FINALLY GOT INTO QUEEN'S MUSIC!!! I knew I could like them.

Meh... 

Lots of tests lately. Wtf. Two tests tmr. One test today. Another one on friday.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

haha i like Queen =P...do any of you know any good RTS games for DS?


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

I was never really into Queen until lately when I have become super interested in music.

And Lock's Quest is my personal favourite. And what others say are good RTS include Lego Battles and Robocalypse.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

i just put Lock's Quest on my lists of to download lol and Lego Battles is fun and ill check out robocalypse right now =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm, Robocalypse?

It is quite fun


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol the only RTS games i've played are Lego Battles,FFXII and HoM(i enjoyed it people hated it not me) lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

Just remembered Knights in the Nightmare. Could be said to be RTS, but its actually really special.

And if you consider tower denfense as a form of RTS, you might want to check out Ninja Town and Desktop Tower Defense


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh right i have Ninja Town and the Age of Empires games also i have knights in the nightmare =P ill check out desktop tower defense =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

robocalypes was one of the fun game i learnt alot on coding
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

are there any good Japanese RTS/Tower Defense games only one i can think of is Fuuun Dairoujou


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

i think that's it, unless u translated ninjatown to japanese lol

as for me, not really a fan of hero of mana but hey, i cleared it(thank u cheats






) although to be honest, even with cheats, the game is pretty hard


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol i beat Heroes of Mana without cheats =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm, by the way, is the other mana game nice?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

children of mana? um its ok once again i enjoyed it but most people hated it lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

so what were its so-called flaw of that game?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

people were expecting too much of it and don't like the fact that there isnt much to do other then dungeon crawling lol and not much reward out of it but as for me it reminds me of like SNES games so i enjoy it =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

SE have been known of making shovelware by milking too much of their well known titles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the only tower defense i can think of is the fuuun game


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm, in other words, i might like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, it is just like sword of mana and the rest of the series?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah it is but not as good as the others =P it got bad ratings but its still an enjoyable way to pass time haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

I kinda liked it, but it got a little boring and repititive for me. Queen is getting a little boring now too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I just finished the Jojo's Bizarre Adventures' Stone Ocean arc!



Spoiler



Poor emporio... Stairway to Heaven is one of Zeppelin's best known songs man... How can it be so evil? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel sad that Jotaro actually died. Though not technically. But he still died pretty bad. He was awesome. So was Star Platinum



Gonna read Steel Ball Run now.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol Manga has been pissing me off lately i have no patience for it i hate waiting a week for 18 pages lol and even worst a month in some cases....


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm, i just had a look at gamefaq and hmm, sounds alright in my book

Well, just find some completed series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were quite a few to keep me occupied


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

well ive finished a lot of completed series...i usually just read One Piece,Full Metal Alchemist,Soul Eater and Fairy Tail


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

don't read bleach?






Spoiler: about this week's chapter....



the fandom got trolled.



soul eater's monthly isnt it? FMA already came out but SE's missing.

jojo's bizarre adventure is err..
anyone tell me what happens to dio? he got the mask but he didn't die? became some funny vampire?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

well i read bleach and naruto also but i kind of find them not as good anymore it seems like they're just dragging it on every week instead of doing something already. lol

Edit:Soul Eater and FMA are both monthly releases


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

You don't read KHR? THIS IS BLASPHEMY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And pikachu, dio became a vampire, yes.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

soul eater's late.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stupid cliff hanger.

bleach just killed off its drag i believe. the fodders died :3


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

One piece has really been pissing me off though its normally an every week thing but lately its been every other week...=/


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

syko? are you sure?
i know they haven't been very consistent
but is still 1 week once for me
for the past 2 months i know they stopped at least 2 times


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

well there was no release 2 weeks ago and 2 weeks before that..... and they did the same thing like a month before that i know 1 week none of the WSJ releases came out but the rest of the times they all came out just not one piece =/ and i hate how short each release is its like 18 or less pages and its over lol


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

i think it was due to some festival no WSJ came out, though i believe d.gray man jumped out of hiatus that week?
how's one peice?(has not read due to english dubs in childhood and dislike of pirates, ninjas ftw.)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

One Piece is awesome its full of comedy,adventure,action etc =D theres 557 chapters so it will keep you occupied for a good while...also the english dubs fail badly and pirates are awesome =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

mrfatso,
go grab yourself the latest DB 

syko,
one piece for this week will be epic
can't imagine what will happen


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

haha i know i just wish they could make the anime hurry up already its soooo far behind i almost dont want to watch lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

anime is based on season
so no choice but wait
hahahahahaha


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

i know i just wish they would have new episodes mon-friday or something LOL! i just went back and read the first page of this topic and some person said they didnt think this thread will survive any longer back on June 20th and today is September 23rd =D lol thats quite a long time for something that wont survive =p


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

i just noticed that its welcome and not welocome on the topic sub heading.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

hahaha so people from other countries AREN'T welcome because it says welocme LOL!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

contradicting kills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just had dinner
so freaking full

syko,
another sleepless night?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

ahaha yes the other night like killed my internal clock now i'm on your timezone ahaha =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

hahahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you are asian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
can you try rename usrcheat.dat to cheats.dat
and see whether it loads on your edge?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol well i'm not asian but my daughter is half? lol =P i prefer to use cheats.dat over usrcheat.dat...when i had an R4 when i went in r4cce i just sorted by region then deleted all the non (U) titles...now i just use the cheat.dat and everytime i upgrade to a newer version i have a list of game IDs for my hacked/translated versions so i just change them real fast and i'm set =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

syko,
i think your homebrew now work perfectly on akaio1.5
right?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

homebrew? o.O lol i dont like homebrew unless you consider emulators homebrew haha =D all of my games work though 100% =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> haha i know i just wish they could make the anime hurry up already its soooo far behind i almost dont want to watch lol



go watch the latest episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its totally worth it, seeing as u know how we only get to see a little of what happen to straw hat's crew right? Well, the current episode expand on those story and apparently it was written by the mangaka himself so huzzah, its not a filler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:@elixir: okay, i give it a shot
edit2: yup like i had thought, doesn't work, has to be saved as a cheats.dat


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

i think the latest episode i watched was 408 LOL!so i have about 10 episodes to watch to catch up on the anime ill probably do that in between taking my daughter to school/the dodger game =D

Edit:i'm watching Married...With Children right now and seeing Katey Sagal(peggy bundy)playing that role and then watching Sons of Anarchy is just a completely different character personality haha.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

by the way, any bleach fanguy/fangal in here reading this;

Is it worth it to watch the anime? kinda stopped after at around 190 and i have no idea if i should resume. 

So, is married... with children any nice? If so, is it available on youtube?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

eh bleach is ok to watch its not that great anymore honestly...um Married...With Children is an old show lol it ran from the late 80's to the late 90's its a funny show it might be on youtube idk i hate youtube because they make you watch episodes in 3 parts i want to watch my show all the way through LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

I see, that reminds me,whatever happen to 3rd rock from the sun and the 70s show? i remember watchin them on my television when i was a kid and when i was still a teenager and all of a sudden, my channel stop showing those shows, so were they cancelled mid-way or something like that?


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

lol just realised the cadbury song I always laughed at was by such a famous band like The Beach Boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was searching for their songs on youtube and it was the first to come up


----------



## alidsl (Sep 23, 2009)

Video?

Which song was that?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

i think he was talking about this:


and good morning/afternoon/evening Singapore. Malaysia, Hong Kong, England and USA and the rest of the world


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good morning Friends.
Im going to get on the metro to go to school soon.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I see, that reminds me,whatever happen to 3rd rock from the sun and the 70s show? i remember watchin them on my television when i was a kid and when i was still a teenager and all of a sudden, my channel stop showing those shows, so were they cancelled mid-way or something like that?


3rd rock from the sun was canceled a long time ago and That 70's Show still shows lots of reruns on different channels but the series ended a few years ago.

Good morning to everyone in SG and elsewhere =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

Syko..
good morning to you!
but don't you need to sleep?
or you live on asian time


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i slept already...i went to sleep after i dropped off my daughter at school and woke up like an hour before i had to pick her up haha.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

How old is your Daughter again?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

8 soon to be 9


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wait. You had a kid when you were 15 or 16?
Sounds kinda wrong...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

she was born a month and a half after i turned 15...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

nothing is wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he is capable of raising his daughter till 8


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Having a kid at 15 is pretty wrong imo.
And according to the net...
The legal age to have sex in California is 18...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah it wasnt easy i had to give up a lot of stuff like sports i used to be on the high school baseball,basketball and football teams but had to drop all that to go get a job and since i was 15 at the time(you have to be 16 to legally work in california) i had to get a job getting paid under the table...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

But was your mother pissed?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well she was kind of upset but i didn't live with her i lived with my dad and he was pissed haha my gf's parents kicked her out and she ended up living with me and my family.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well if this was the 1970's i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

so the movie "17 Again", kinda reminds you of your life?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

the show would have bigger impact for me

mrfatso,
new mario codes on the cheat forum and i had added them on my db!
i will send to you shortly via email
new saga codes of course
maybe 1-2 of them is broken


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

@vidboy: you would be surprised most people here in california have kids between the age of 15-18 
@mrfatso:never seen the movie so i wouldnt know lol =P.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

okay, thanks, i have a look at my email later. 

@syko: I see, well the movie in my own opinion is pretty nice.

edit: okay, got it, but i have a look only after i reach home, school computer has no foreign language support


----------



## Splych (Sep 24, 2009)

O_O. Soo many pages. Wowz.

Did anyone watch the movie Gamer and 9 (By Tim Burton)? If you did, don't spoil it. I wanna watch em ^^


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i haven't seen 9 yet but we're going to see it over the weekend.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

not yet as well, i probably catch it as soon as it reaches shore


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

@mrfatso:so 17 again is a good movie? ill have to download it later lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

well, it is a pretty good movie to me.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 24, 2009)

anyone know if inglorious bastards is a good movie?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

yes its a good movie =P


----------



## Acenima (Sep 24, 2009)

k i might get it


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

How about "The Green Mile"? Anyone still remember that movie?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah that movie was ok but i'll pass on most movies based on Stephen King books, they usually arent that great lol =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

wait? That was based on a book by Stephen King? Didn't realised that haha

but i kinda like The Dead Zone drama series though.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well a lot of people like movies/series based on Stephen King books its just not my thing i like comedies and adventurous type movies.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

I see, as for me, i prefer stephen king's book mainly because there isn't any monsters in there and the only scary thing are the humans in the book.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

the books are fine i enjoyed them i used to read them a lot when i was younger i just dont care much for the movie adaptions.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

the dead zone movie, i didn't watch that

but i did watch the series and thanks to that, i was hooked on the book, so i did what any guy will do as soon as he found out  that the series was cancelled, save up and bought the book


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i dont think there was a movie for the dead zone i think it was just the mini series or w/e.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

i checked wikipedia and it says that was a film adaptation of the dead zone in 1983


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

oh lol before i was born haha =D...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

by the way, the movie "inglorious bastards" that u guys were talking about, is it the 2009 film or the old version?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

2009 film is called Inglorious Basterds the old movie is Inglorious Bastards.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

Never noticed that differences in letter before.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha =D Yeah well most Quentin Tarantino movies are good but honestly i don't like when he appears in the movies hes a horrible actor haha =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

haha, but i bet he cant be as horrible as Uwe Boll the noob director


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

back from lunch
had pak kut teh... so full


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol MrFatso... hes really bad hes one of those basement nerds he has a great imagination but is a horrible actor...and Elixer whats pak kut teh?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Back from School.
I'm sick. D:


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

that sucks take some medicine...i'm going to go make a really long list of albums i own for your thread then since downloads count... i'll just post it in spoiler tags.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

is a famous dish at malaysia and singapore
you don't find it else where

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bak_kut_teh


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

hmm it looks good =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

it sure is good
every shop got their own taste
the shop i just went to is top 10 of central malaysia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the city that is located 20-30KM from me
got tons of these shops


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol MrFatso... hes really bad hes one of those basement nerds he has a great imagination but is a horrible actor...and Elixer whats pak kut teh?



its pork rib cooked in tea or chicken broth, its been  a while since i last had them.

wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bak_kut_teh

darn too late, so elixir, you guys have you tiao as well?

@vidboy: go eat bak kut teh


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing is better then eating Dog!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sure you want to try?
we have shops here that serve that purpose


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

hmm never tried dog but i have eaten Kangaroo when i was in australia lol my friend accidently hit it with his car so we had a BBQ =D lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

oO, not turtles?? I heard its good for your health ..

edit: ya, ours has a lot of pepper, good for working out a sweat without exercising


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

they have monkey brain, squirrel, fox and etc


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol monkey brains? hmm i wonder what that tastes like lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Dog tastes like chese and chicken mixed together.

But I'm going to have a rest to heal my cold.
I won't be on untill tonight.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

speaking of monkey brains, i was reminded of a horror movie that i saw as a kid, i don remember anything other than monkey brain was involved :s

but it probably just taste squishy and weird


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i don't eat such stuff
so no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181...p;#entry2274546

this is interesting


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol wtf? ahahahaa


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

wow, that's amazing but not gona post there. i am just gona carry on reading it though


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

r4 1.18 works with MLRPG3
thats a great news for all the n00bs
i should spread the news and allow people spam the dude's mailbox?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

zzzz that took too long listing all the albums i have on my phone no way am i listing all the albums i have on my computer.........


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

folks,
how was the tokyo game show?
tell me about the games
i don't want to know about the chicks


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

i have no idea, never been to tokyo in my life


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Rock Raiyu and granville have been posting user submitted news about all the games from TGS =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i am talking to Granville about it


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol ive only been posting for like 3 weeks now and im almost to 1000 posts woot by the end of tomorrow i should have a red ribbon =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahahah
crazy post spree from you


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i blame the bad knee from keeping me from doing anything else but sitting here talking about games =D lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

how long more before you recovers?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

like another 5 months....the reason my knee is so bad is because i injured it pretty bad when i was like 16 playing baseball and i never had the money to get it fixed so over the years it got worst and worst and never healed so i had some bad cartlidge damage and the bone was a bit crooked so it needed realigning.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hoooo
so we will have you here for 5 months
maybe you can challenge hadrian for the no.1 position


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

hahaha thats doubtful 1000 posts every 3-4 weeks for 5 months will give me at least 6000 posts maybe if i keep the pace that is haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

not really!
how many post you make a day?
close to 100?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

don worry, with the power of this thread, we shall make you top poster for a while


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

um i make usually between 50-120 posts a day currently it says im at 93 today =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

so, thats 27 till your current max record?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well no on average i do 50-120 but my max was 156

Edit:also i started posting 3 weeks ago...but i didnt really start posting a lot til i joined this thread.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

I see, wow, that's quite a lot for just 1 day.

edit: moo hoo hoo, thats wonderful


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

it shows my first post on this thread was on page 93 on september 12th if i remember right i only had like 96 posts when i first posted here so from then til now im at 923 =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahaha
i was away for awhile you made another few posts


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol i try to avoid the stupid pokemon topics but sometimes i have to school the noobs and teach them a history lesson like yesterday someone asked why they call it pokemon now instead of pocket monsters and some dumbass said its been called pokemon since the GBA era o.O i was like um?no lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

because if it was poke monster
the franchise would fail!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol i used to play Maple Story because my gf used to make me play and i remember one time someone thought Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time was the first zelda game i was like um zelda had been around for an entire decade before that i swear some kids say the dumbest things lol =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

well because kids today only know whats killing!
they failed


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

to this day i would rather plug in the old school NES and play those games then PS3/Xbox 360 or anything else lol The Legend of Zelda is my favorite game i know where everything is on both quests and ive easily beaten the game over 1000 times and i still can't get enough lol.i hate this whole graphics generation i can careless if a game looks realistic or not lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol i try to avoid the stupid pokemon topics but sometimes i have to school the noobs and teach them a history lesson like yesterday someone asked why they call it pokemon now instead of pocket monsters and some dumbass said its been called pokemon since the GBA era o.O i was like um?no lol


ya so true, why when the first pokemon on the gameboy color came out, it was already called pokemon while the japanese version translated would be still pocket monster i guess


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well the point is even in 1996 when pocket monsters first came out in japan a lot of Japanese people were calling it Pokemon for short that happens with a lot of stuff in japan people end up using a shorter variation for names of things they even do that with peoples names to form nicknames.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [15:54]  N where can i meet penpal?
> [15:54]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol girls rarely post in forums about games...i have a lot of friends that love to talk about video games in person or in instant messages and stuff but they rarely go in forums and talk they usually are the lurkers lol.

Edit:one of my 3 friends on my friends list is a female LOL!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah.. my question was where to meet girls :"P


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Myspace? lol! i always get random girls trying to add me on myspace but my gf gets mad so i just ignore them all D; lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

because you are good looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo hooo


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

go elixir, go make an account at myspace haha


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol! well my gf doesnt use myspace or facebook and i do and she doesnt mind but she gets a bit jealous sometimes...i dont like facebook i just use it to do the never ending movie quiz lol im like ranked in the top 50,000 out of 15million people on that haha.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

haha, but facebook game is pretty boring, i wonder when will some programmer make an rpg on facebook, a real rpg by the way, not the current click on button genre


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol nevermind i just checked on face book im ranked 33,151 out of 15million people = D...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso,
myspace good?

syko,
told ya! you are good looking


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Myspace has lots of girls you can meet elixer also they have videos,and tons and tons of music from thousands of artists =D

Edit: that number 33,151 is my rank on the Never Ending Movie Quiz they ask thousands of multiple choice movie questions from new movies, first movies ever made to independant films ive learned a lot about actors/actresses and directors and stuff i didnt know


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds interesting
maybe i should register as elixirdream
see any girls would add me for who i am


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol well you can just use whatever email u want to create an account but u can change your username a billion times if you want haha. it doesnt effect who youre friends with.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

ohhhh
interesting.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me go hunt around for actual MAIL penpal


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

you can also browse through different people from any country you want.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

don ask me about myspace, didn't make an account there and i heard that its a gathering of emos, camwhores and attentionwhore or something along that line, so therefore, i avoided that place like a plague(not sure if this is true or not.)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahahhahah
WHORES camp? LOL

talking about it.. i love reading some of those girls blog
some of them doesn't need to work
yet they have money to go here and there everyday
craziness


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mrfatso thats true about almost any online community but u also get a lot of normal people as well haha. and some weirdos...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

is 4:30pm!
is almost another day
sigh...

time just don't stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i want a HDTV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so i can game my XBox or Ps3 downstairs


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

you don't have a HDTV? o.o i thought pretty much everyone had one already lol my computer monitor is 1600p 30 inch monitor mounted to the wall =D.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i have one but need another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol

so i can game freely downstairs!
well... better not getting it...
i don't want to spend so much
have been spending freely


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well you can get some 20-32 inch LCDs for pretty cheap now but you probably would want bigger then that lol =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahahaha
yeah 32 inchers are damn cheap!

anyway, is ok..! saying it and doing it is 2 different issue
not as if i will be gaming in front of the TV so often


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i spend a lot more time gaming on my DS then in front of the TV they should make an accessory to play DS on TV and on games where you need to use the stylus u can just touch the DS screen and it shows u touching on the tv LOL =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i think you can do that via a slot 2! 

you reminded me.. someone played some xbox game via DS screen
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol i remember playing Xbox all the time i used to play JSRF,DOA3 and XIII the most lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> you don't have a HDTV? o.o i thought pretty much everyone had one already lol my computer monitor is 1600p 30 inch monitor mounted to the wall =D.



not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still watching tv from my old tv set bought from around 10 years ago


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol...i have a tv by the pool so on hot days i can relax in the pool and watch Dodgers/Lakers Games lol =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

lol, isnt that a tad dangerous, seeing as i doubt that the tv is waterproof or anything like that.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well no because we have a little sitting area near the pool and i put a 32 Inch tv mounted on the wall you can see it pretty good from the pool but if you make a huge splash the water still wont quite reach that area =D.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




trying to fix the mlrpg3 codes before narin updates


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

were you able to get them to work? i need to get back to playing that game



Spoiler



i'm at the part right after you get the skill for bowser where you rescue those koopa turtles...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds further then where i am at



Spoiler



just gotten to old toad town and by the way, the x2 exp rocks


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah i think i'm a bit further then you but not by much i havent played in a few days though.

Edit: theres already a new loader for AKAIO dated 9/24


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 24, 2009)

damn!
i fell down at e!hub today.
my arm feels weird.
yay floorball tomorrow.
@fatso: watch the anime why not


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

the HP/SP codes are fixed
as well those misc codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today will not make any codes for all the new release
going to RELAX


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha do the new releases need codes? i dont think shovelware deserves codes and the new professor laytons for various regions people really need codes for that game? o.o even if you dont get max points on all the puzzles you can beat it =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso,
mind telling syko how many games do i have in my DB?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

pretty much most of the games(and yes, shovelwares are included) + the translated cn games 



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> damn!
> i fell down at e!hub today.
> my arm feels weird.
> yay floorball tomorrow.
> @fatso: watch the anime why not


hmm, i guess so, seeing as i might as well, get updated with bleach after which, off to watch element hunter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe needless


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

is your DB only DS? or wii also?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

just DS


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

DB for DS
too bad there is only one elixirdream
if only there are five elixirdream


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well then all the DS games even shovelware?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i will PM you my forum's address
you go there and take a look yourself


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

yes even shovelwares, mainly because just cost most of us hate it, doesnt mean that the miniority hate it as well


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

basically not all shovelwares really that bad
only 1-2 that i can recall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah... my makeup and my dressup 
this 2 titles are the worst of all


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol i cant even read it o.O where am i supposed to click?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

is in chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





basically i have cheats for 4100 games


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well i was able to translate the page to some english so where do i go from there?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

sound like they are a combo set haha, i guess that's why they have only 50% effort in each of them


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

allow me to send you another link

EDIT: sent

basically thats the archive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you should see release number + game name


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha im such a noob i was already on that page and had it translated into english and i couldnt figure out something that simple bwahaha =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahahaha
CHECK the bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



126 pages!!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

ahaha yeah i see it now, so whats different about this then the cheat database here?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

4100 games compare to 1500 games?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

oh haha i put the site on my toolbar =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahhahahaa
i thought of hosting my DB on gbatemp.net
but... 
people would whine
how come the chinese DB contains 4100 games but the english one contains only 1500 games


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahaha well i dont usually use cheats until after i beat a game anyway also its nice to go back on those oldschool games that were virtually impossible to beat you know the ones that are like just impossible to beat even the first level? then use infinite health/lives and beat it haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

same here
i usually don't use those cheats

i will use speed multiplier, walkthrough or maybe no random encounter


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha i would still like to see an exp subtract thing lol! also 37 more posts til 1k =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

that can be done!
like 0.5 times of your actual EXP or you can just rewrite the whole routine


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah like i was saying the other day it would be nice like if a monster normally gave 40exp it would only give 20 that would make the game more difficulty and thus more fun =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

would be better make all monster's HP 9999/9999


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha i told mrfatso the other day that i want to do FFIV with no random battles and just give myself the best equips from the start and only fight the bosses lol!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahahhahaa
that can be done right ?





yesterday i was using no random encounter for SAGA2
just to speed up my progress a little to catch up with my previous save


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

idk imagine fighting a boss late in the game with barely any exp to gain you would be extremely low level and while the equips would give you good defense your attack would be awful even with the good equips.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

sometimes the equipments are better than level up

levels = higher HP are only protecting you from 1 hit kill or such


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

but also when you level up your stats go up a set amount like Str,Def,Speed,Luck etc.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

good equipments handle those
i have seen some of those weirdos KO the boss with low levels
craziness

anyway, i am going off for a while
talk to you later (7pm)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha ok cya later elixer =P


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 24, 2009)

? what game are you guys talking about now?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well i was talking about FFIV cheats and asking Elixer if there was a way to make less exp instead of more exp..


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i am sorting the release number of our cheat database

going to follow the one from ds scene

crazy job to do


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

can you sort them by Region instead? that would make it easier i think


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

we do things based on release number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





since on china most of them uses ds scene's format
so we are just following the rest
if not our database looks like outdated and it also confused other users


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well i didnt mean not use the release numbers haha i meant like make a way to sort them by region?


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> we do things based on release number
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. Even iTouch's team follows DS-Scene.

On a side-note: I think Juda Priest's Painkiller is fucking overrated. British Steel is better.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i think Diminished 7 is going to be a really good band in the future they still haven't released their first album but they have 3 songs up on their myspace they're all good =D its Gothic Metal


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

well region?
that can be done in some manner
but it would be awkward

because 

our database stores things in such manner

RELEASE NUMBER(COUNTRY) - GAME NAME (REGION)

sort by sorting the games based on region wise
would be a little messy

you would be seeing something like this

1000J- ipikachu (J)
1702J- ipikachu 3 (J)
1501J- ipikachu 2 (J)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well you see stuff like that on rom sites as well(well at least the ones that have sorting options)well its not much of a bother if you don't put it =D oh btw is there a way to enter a release number and it takes you straight to that game or do you just have to click through all the pages?


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i think Diminished 7 is going to be a really good band in the future they still haven't released their first album but they have 3 songs up on their myspace they're all good =D its Gothic Metal



I only like Heavy Metal. And the classic kind about occult and all that. Especially the NWOBHM kind, Iron Maiden and Judas Priest(a little).

Or the Heavy Metal-cum-Hard Rock kind like Van Halen. I hate GNR tho. Their music sounds even more rough and unoganised than VH. And Slash is overrated.

I still like Hard Rock most tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And lol elixir, ipikachu?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i like a lot of different Gothic music i like the dark feeling music =D
on another note 5 more posts for 1k =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i like a lot of different Gothic music i like the dark feeling music =D



Doom metal? Listen to Sabbath's first album. Pretty heavy and dark atmosphere. Totally not for me, it felt weird. And Ozzy's vocals _raw_ was ear toture for me in Black Sabbath. I like Ozzy but I think his unique voice is best only when complimented with heavy background music.

I still prefer classic heavy metal. The awesome guitar tuning and sound is very awesome sonding and the vocal styles are always special. Bruce Dickinson and Ozzy etc.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i like sabbath but i'm kind of past the old music at least for now ill rediscover interest in it eventually but for now i prefer post 2000 stuff =D...


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i like sabbath but i'm kind of past the old music at least for now ill rediscover interest in it eventually but for now i prefer post 2000 stuff =D...



Post 2000? I listen to post 1990s a lot actually. Rise Against, BLS, Foo Fighters, Fuel, FM Static, Nirvana etc. And the newer albums from the veteran bands. 

Especially Rise Against, my favourite punk band of all time, more than sex pistols. Melodic Hardcore is the shit!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

idk i prefer a lot of the newer music i get kind of tired of listening to the same thing over and over...
Woot Post 1000 Red Ribbon for me =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

haha, congrats on your 1001 post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now its 1001 forward and backwards


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

aww sorry Mrfatso now its 1002 i ruined it the 1001 lol =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

haha, o well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 get your post to 1234 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i missed my opportunity :| and also, nice avatar change. What happen to link anyway?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i decided to change it every 1000 posts...according to elixer i'm on pace to most posts haha over 1000 posts for me in 3 weeks so far =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

i see, as for me for every 1000 post, i ask toni to give me a 10% warn, kinda like a counter telling me:"Dude, u are wasting too much time on the internet"


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

hahaha well as for me i'm spending a ton of time on the internet but because i'm recovering haha when im fully recovered ill still be around but not 24/7 i still have another 5 months of healing i'm going to try for 6000 posts in that time ahaha =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

PREPARE TO BE FLAMED!!!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I think I'm gonna get 3000 soon. Shit.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



remaining editing work will be tomorrow


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol 1000 was my goal but i might as well go for 2000 for now =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahhaa
soon each of us would be suspended
domination if you get flame for 3000
then it would be worst for me


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

what about me getting to 3000? i can probably do that in another month lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

why not with this rate you could hit any goal in a short while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




narin allows me to host my DB on gbatemp...
but question is there are 2600 more games than the gbatemp one
who will translate those codes?


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> what about me getting to 3000? i can probably do that in another month lol



If the rest of the community don't even know you that well, the chances are you'll face a wall of bastards.

And i think I need to freeze my post count or something, I feel I spam too much. I shall stay off the speaker corner to prevent over spamming


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

or how about me as well? i bet that now at least 40% of my post are here, probably another 40% was at the old cheat compilation thread


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol 80% of my posts are here probably lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

SG Speaker Corner

mrfatso - 660
elixirdream - 524
Domination - 499
syko5150 - 483

Most posts are from us.

I have more posts in the EOF than in any other boards on the forum.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

how did you count all those posts?


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> how did you count all those posts?



I have a record of them on notepad and I update them everyday.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha oh i see i was like theres no way you went through and counted them just now lol i know i started posting on page 93 so almost 100 pages for me ive been here =P

Edit:I'm on 145 Posts today that's 11 away from my most in a single day =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

lol you seriously tot i was saying the truth? Go read tj_cool's gbatemp tutorial if you really want to know.

Shit, i post too much here.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

10% of mine is here.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats how professional spammer works = domination


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

woot, 5 more to go before i reach 666


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol the number of the beast =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

i remember i was having 666 on the cheats forum
hahahahahah

everyone was greeting me with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so fatso.. hows the new codes? tried yet?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol i posted about my 666 post on here somewhere lol =D...on another note i have a tattoo of the name SYKO and theres hidden numbers in the name and people think its gang related LOL!...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds like you are really some gangsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahaha....

is almost 10:15PM

so syko? ain't fetching your daughter to school?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

If you look at it upside down it shows the number 13 which i put for the first letter of my last name M which is the 13th letter in the alphabet...also i dont have to take her for another 30minutes =D...


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

How young is your daughter?

Using the crappy laptop again. Getting used to it, but its still pretty crappy. Asus... meh.

If EOF count was included I'll probably be on the calier of elixir


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

My daughter is 8 she will be 9 in December.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> How young is your daughter?
> 
> Using the crappy laptop again. Getting used to it, but its still pretty crappy. Asus... meh.
> 
> If EOF count was included I'll probably be on the calier of elixir



hahahahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



domination!
seriously, who cares about who would flame you
i mean...
if they don't like you then don't fucking read your posts!

i mean if we don't post on gbatemp! then who else would post?
those flamers? those bullies or .... ?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha there would be 200,000 pokemon fans asking for a fix for R4 if we didnt post LOL!...


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't really care because the typical netizen is probably stupidier than the lowest scorer of my cohort. But I still feel bad.

But what you said is true.

I think we should just remove the post counts, its meaningless. I mean, if some noob see me giving advice he'll think I'm correct because of my high count when I only know minimal amount of flashcarts stuff.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol but people who have higher post counts generally will know a lot more about most of the topics on here because we have seen them get answered hundreds of times.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

yes post count is meaningless
i would say if not because of post count i would post more than now

by the way, what is a poke course?


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

Tue but I don't even understand wii hacking basics so I won't understand whatever they write! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bye... I have a stomache got to rush to the toilet. Never should have drank milo after only having coke 20 mins ago. But Milo rocks. Nestle rocks.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL! i don't know anything about Wii really i own a Wii but i don't use it much i know shit about Wii Hacking so i just avoid all topics on it and focus on DS/Off Topic stuff =D...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

since i am active on DS
i will just stay on DS

is not like i have nothing to say on Wii scene
is just i am not active and there are better guys could answer better than i 
so i don't go there

same thing as psp


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

well my friend knows a lot about Wii so when my Black Wii arrives shes going to mod it for me and shes already burning a bunch of games for me =P i wouldn't want to do anything to mess it up so ill leave it to someone who has done it before haha

Edit:ill be back taking daughter to school =P


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

oO, just remember about them


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

fatso,
will send you another update in 2 minutes time

i didn't write pointer code for the ????? not sure will it corrupt save


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

OK i'm back bah i hate that new school policy thing where we have to stand around with our kids til their teacher comes and gets them stupid child molesters of the world......


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

no worries, take your time, for some strange reason, akaio isn't able to read the chinese words right, so now i have to translated them manually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wait, as in, u can't bring your daughter home, unless the teacher came out and confirm that? That sucks

edit: by the way, is that code what i think it is?it makes u like say 7 times more likely to learn your skill?Something like that?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

So i just woke up from my cold...
What did i miss?


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> So i just woke up from my cold...
> What did i miss?



I proposed to ipikachu and she agreed. Better luck next time.






Nah... nothing much.

SHIT tons of chinese home work. Two mock papers to do. Full prelim mock papers from other schools. FFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no worries, take your time, for some strange reason, akaio isn't able to read the chinese words right, so now i have to translated them manually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have to stand outside the gate of the school with our kids til their teacher comes and gets them after school we cant take our kids until the teacher knows that we are actually there to pick them up so my daughter cant walk from her class to my car i have to get out and go get her...the US has major problems with child molesters especially the past 10 years its a serious problem...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no worries, take your time, for some strange reason, akaio isn't able to read the chinese words right, so now i have to translated them manually
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO!
it reads!

go download the akaio 1.5 from my forum
use my language.txt for CN

CN = simplified

or did you use r4cce to convert the DB coding from SJIS to UTF-8?


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

syko, enroll your daughter in some karate or taekwondo lessons and maybe then you can show the teacher "Ha! My daughter can kick Jet Lee's ass anyday. Just GTFO already. Pedo's around the world fear her as mch as chuck norris"


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

isn't it already in UTF-8 already? and i see, didn't realised that there was a difference


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> isn't it already in UTF-8 already? and i see, didn't realised that there was a difference



sobb...
mrfatso never use my DB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just sent you another copy on gmail
is utf8

i had also fixed the code
is under P1, P2 stats related
loaded the game and no black screen
would not know it works or not until i further unlock that part of the game


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol its ok i dont mind picking her up and besides if i seen anyone messing with my daughter i would kill them literally i always carry a knife on me lol.


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

You'll go to jail and you can't protect her anymore in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't all Americans have guns? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I think its good if she can learn something like that. C'mon when she grows into a teenager you still gonna ferry her around like a little girl? Some times, you should let her learn independance.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

?? i am using your DB lol


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i have guns too but they're illegal to carry and with a knife as long as the blade isnt bigger then 6 inches i can carry it legally and there isnt a jury in America that would convict someone of killing a potential child molester while protecting their kid.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

i think one of these days, i just stop making my own cheat file and just load the whole thing uneditted :|


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i think one of these days, i just stop making my own cheat file and just load the whole thing uneditted :|


lol why don't you? thats what i do the only thing i edit on the database is IDs for the Patched/Hacked games...


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

Guns are cool. But I think its stupid to allow the carrying of guns.

They should think two ways: If some one uses the guns for self defense, some one else can you the gun for offense.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

i like to keep my cheat file small and tiny, but if one of the problem is due to some software interfencing with the file, then forget it, i just dumped the whole thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: strange enuf, the thing just appear as a bunch of glibblish, which is strange since around 3 days ago, chinese characters appear fine :|

edit: hhmm, for some reason, some of the softwares are acting nuts ...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

the only people allowed to carry guns are law enforcement people and people who have special permits to carry them but they can never be concealed they have to be visible.in order to get a permit to carry a gun on you is a rare case it usually only happens in cases where someone is threatening their life. like for instance theres an actor named Edward James Olmos and when he portrayed a member of the Mexican Mafia in the movie American Me the real Mexican Mafia was pissed and wanted to kill him so they allowed him to carry a gun for protection.


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I mean just having it, wether you bring it out or not is bad. 

And wtf, mexican mafia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell me more about that.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

it originally started a prison gang here in California and has since developed into something much more.We have whats known as Sureno and Norteno gangs Sureno being from southern California and Norteno from northern California.Sureno's are pretty much run by the Mexican Mafia while Nortenos are run by another prison gang called Nuestra Familia.those 2 gangs pretty much control all the Hispanic gangs in California.Surenos are known by wearing the number 13 and the color blue while Nortenos are known for wearing the number 14 and the color red and each side hates each other and will kill each other on sight.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

by the way, anyone know of a similar tool like NJstar communicator that allows the user to see chinese words?

edit: holy, applocale works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i thought it requires me to have microsoft word in the first place :S


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

ok i'm off to bed cya guys later =P


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

It's 5 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to bed in 5ish hours


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

Its 12 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to bed when I finish the two chinese mock papers


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

well, see ya guys as well, i am off.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

morning morning !!!!
is 8AM
the sun is my new best friend


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, i was waiting for u to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning to u as well, by the way, one piece is out


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

One Piece the manga? Woooo.

I like One Piece, but I think it drags on too long. I mean there's 500+ episodes already, and doesn't seem to be ending anytime soon.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good morning everyone...its freaking hot outside =/


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> One Piece the manga? Woooo.
> 
> I like One Piece, but I think it drags on too long. I mean there's 500+ episodes already, and doesn't seem to be ending anytime soon.



but at least they don feel as draggy as naruto or bleach ...

i swear, bleach is reaching its end already for it to be so draggy... probably after this is done, bleach has concluded


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

oooh brb gonna go read it haha and bleach is starting to take on that DBZ element where 1 fight will last like 3 months LOL!...(over exaggerated)


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

Good thing I've never read Naruto. I've read three episodes of Bleach, it seemed pretty awesome, although I'll have to reconsider seeing you said it's "draggy."

I like One Piece, but the fights are pretty boring, in my opinion. All Luffy seems to do is go, "Gomu Gomu Gatling Gun!" or "Gomu Gomu Bazooka!"


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol well bleach is pretty good for the most part it just seems like the later chapters/episodes drag on too much...naruto is good but you pretty much have to start from the very beginning when hes an annoying kid to get the entire story ... one piece is just good all around and while yes luffy does end up using the same moves over and over the series is freaking hilarious at times.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, i was waiting for u to post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will read that when they update naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reading two comic in a row is my practice


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

haha normally i read bleach,naruto and one piece all at once...but if one piece gets a release early ill read it by it self =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

same here
i prefer to read comic in a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially those completed one


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol my girlfriend is throwing a fit because she went to go get fast food and they messed up her order so she went back and they messed up her order again LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL, she sure is unlucky

@elixir: go re-read jojo again haha if that's the case

By the way, has anyone read Ghost Sweeper Mikami ?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

she went to order nachos and she told them no sour cream so they put sour cream on so she goes back and said  no sour cream again so then they dont put cheese,sour cream or jallapenos on it hahaha she got mad and complained to the manager =D

Edit:nope never heard of it i've been reading Fairy Tail.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

ya, i kinda get that sometimes when i order my MacChicken, no mayonnaise, but sometimes they screw up, and the burger still comes with their crappy mayonnaise. But, thankfully, i have no allergies to it. I just don like the taste of that.

Well, ghost sweeper is a pretty nice manga, u can have a look at it sometime, it reminds me of the old style artist used to use, kinda like the old gundam manga


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

JoJo?
i had catched up to the latest issue 

where valentine is on the train


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

@mrfatso: i was never a fan of gundam i found it boring...also whats jojo about?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 25, 2009)

In other news The Temp is acting up...
Im getting a 502 bad gateway message when i click on a topic the i haven't replied in.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> In other news The Temp is acting up...
> Im getting a 502 bad gateway message when i click on a topic the i haven't replied in.


that happened to me yesterday the way i fixed it was right click on GBAtemp and click view page info and go to security and click cookies and delete all cookies and relog into your account.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

just settled all the latest professor layton release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it was a cake


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol what cheats are there for that game anyway just dont lose picarats and infinite hint coins?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> @mrfatso: i was never a fan of gundam i found it boring...also whats jojo about?



well, i haven't gotten far yet, but so far its about a family fighting some vampire or monster. Typically the hero name can be shorten to jojo so that's why this manga is called jojo _____


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

oh i see...i feel too lazy to read anything today lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

KH is out!
go grab it folks


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

where did you find out that its out already?

Edit: i'm still trying to find that damn hello kitty game for my daughter ...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry is a fake annoucement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hello kitty game? yeah i saw that release


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

i tested out the (J) version of that Hello Kitty game and its something most young girls would enjoy so i'm trying to find the (E) version.

btw i like the name of another (J) version Mainichi Suteki! Hello Kitty *No Life* Kit


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, no life kit, i guess for the japans, they really know who they are targeting with this game


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

ahaha i'm kind of disappointed that Hero's Saga Laevatein Tactics got pushed back to October 13th instead of September 29th....i guess they didn't want to compete with KH.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

syko got your kitty game yet?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

no my usual sources dont have it =/


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

hooo it is so hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think i should switch on the fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so what are you guys playing
i am still playing SAGA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is getting fun

syko5150,
can you check your PM?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

playing flash games at the moment and refreshing onemanga and mangafox hoping for new manga to read. haha


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

ok elixer i think i got the right one it was the one named "Kit" right?

ok i got it thanks elixer =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

kit? what kit?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

kit=hello kitty game lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

lol, i see, i was thinking of some other development kit.

By the way, is there any miracle way of sobering up? i accidentally ate a chocolate that was filled with wine ..


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

small matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




they have a japanese release for this game?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

ya they do: release no: 1944

by the way, naruto is out.

and also, in case syko is reading this:
Final Fantasy 6 : Last Hope is out


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> lol, i see, i was thinking of some other development kit.
> 
> By the way, is there any miracle way of sobering up? i accidentally ate a chocolate that was filled with wine ..


Dunk your face with ice cold water, or gulp down a cup of coffee

Solutions proved by MythBusters


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

is 5PM and i am already hungry
lol

tonight would be heading towards the mall


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

fatso, it is a different game


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

Double post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And... Foreigner is pretty boring for me... The only song I like from the band is "feels like the first time"... the others are pretty not hard rocking enough.

And yay final week end rest before end of year exam.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info

then elixir, what are u guys talking about? so lost


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hes talking about the game.

I was just randomly talking. About music. Ignore me pl0x.

And mid-autumn festival is coming too


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, dom is come here talk with syko about music, then elixir and syko just talk about anything, as for me, i just cut in haha 

oO, moon cake festival coming, i always thought that it was already over..


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

moon cake festival?
yeah next week!!!

tonight will go to the mall and check the decorations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way... managed to do almost all games released till today
no codes for 4222 and 4219 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still downloading 4219 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone play my sims agent?
if so please give me a .sav
i managed to squeeze some shit out
but my .sav was corrupted due to i overmessing it 

so far i got all money and all chracters


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol i was gone quite a long time its already 6am o.O


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

it seems like today is pretty quiet
just got home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



going to take a shower then continue my saga2


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah well i was spending time with my gf thats why i haven't been around =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry, just got back home from school, so syko, tried that new FF6 hack yet?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

what ff6 hack *clueless*?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

anyone tried the game DJ star?
it seems like some huge E game


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

nope what is it like Guitar hero but with a turntable?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

this: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/597/

website: http://ff6lasthope.yolasite.com/

hmm, i thought i mentioned this on the previous page :s


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol sorry mrfatso i didnt go back to read what was posted =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

DJ star is more like DJ wannabe
don't know how to play
is more like i am lazy to explore bout the game

mrfatso..
i am going to send you the latest DB


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

i don't even listen to music that uses turntables so i'll pass LOL!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

nah, no worries, today was just too quiet

@elixir: okay.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

maybe its because i was gone it was so quiet usually i'm really talkative =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i don't even listen to music that uses turntables so i'll pass LOL!



I still think Linkin Park is good even though I don't like them as much anymore.

But they are still kinda popular...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

tbh dom i used to like linkin park when they were still unknown but people killed linkin park for me they're way too overrated now and played out ... =/


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't like older material as much... Nu Metal is good but they are always repititive. I prefer te softer metalcore songs like What I've Done and Breaking the Habit.

But yeah, they are fucking overrated. How they got such a big fan base even when they only formed for 10+ years is beyond me.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

Metalcore i prefer BFMV,A7X and ETF.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

maybe cos they are good looking?



Spoiler



by the way, who or what is this linkin park that u guys are talking about?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

its some nu-metal band thats pretty popular around the world but they're really overrated and don't deserve all the success they have i blame the radio for over hyping them by mass spamming their songs....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

lets flame jakob95!


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

You are being sarcastic, aren't you Mr. Fatso.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> lets flame jakob95!


lol for what? being a fan boy?i try to avoid fan boys they just make me sick lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrfatso, you seriosuly don't know?

I'll ask you about soem mainstream stuff... Do you know who are Rise Against, Red Hot Chili Peppers... Or maybe Fall Out Boy? FOB is too poppish, so it sucks for me, but they are pretty famous amongst the younger crowd.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

for being stupider than antokan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, i am going off for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tata foljks


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

idk even know who antokan is nor do i care LOL! and cya later elixer =D


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

I may get crucified for saying this, but I actually like FOB. And I'm older than you, Dom..


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

YOU DON'T FUCKING KNOW ANTONKAN?

.....

He used to type like this, using the arial font by choosing it from the selection of fonts. Please use the reply button to tell me what you think.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

nope and i don't really care who he/she is lol its not of my concern ahaha

Edit:No comment on FOB i dont like them but im not gonna hate on your taste....


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

Benjamin, I said it was very popular among teen crowds, but I didn't mean its not popular elsewhere. They have catchy songs so they can attract fans of all ages. I still prefer nice guitar work, emotional vocals and epic compositions over catchy stuff anyday.

And syko, Antonkan is reaaaaaaally famous around these parts.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

thats the spirit!
you don't like but you don't hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




back for 7 minutes


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

well sorry dom im not one to jump on someones jock over popularity lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

benjaminlibl,
you are from china?
which part would that be?

mrfatso,
you got my DB?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Benjamin, I said it was very popular among teen crowds, but I didn't mean its not popular elsewhere. They have catchy songs so they can attract fans of all ages. I still prefer nice guitar work, emotional vocals and epic compositions over catchy stuff anyday.


Who doesn't?

I like a lot of the stuff you listen to too, but it depends mainly on my mood.


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

7 minutes? Why so odd number? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think pop sucks in general, I do like some people because of their nice vocals, like Leona Lewis (Her performance with Jimmy Page at Beijing Olympics closing ceremony is awesome). But a lot are just untalented overrated people. But obviosuly I could get into it more than non-rock, punk, metal stuff because I listened to it since young, so no hate.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

domination,
shoulder massager, per session is 7 minutes


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl,
> you are from china?
> which part would that be?


Elixir, I'm from SG. I've been staying here for a long while though, currently in Shanghai.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> 7 minutes? Why so odd number?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think pop is horrible...and when the world stopped to mourn Michael Jackson i didn't give a shit about it i just went on with my life like nothing changed and still to this day people are making a big deal of his death who freakin cares hes dead let it go already...i hate how people in general get all stupid over celebs they're just people ...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

benjaminlibl,
i will assume that you are working there?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i think pop is horrible...and when the world stopped to mourn Michael Jackson i didn't give a shit about it i just went on with my life like nothing changed and still to this day people are making a big deal of his death who freakin cares hes dead let it go already...i hate how people in general get all stupid over celebs they're just people ...


I don't really know how to reply to this.


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

Michael Jackson does have some nice songs, Beat It especially. Beat It has Eddie Van Halen on guitars. People don't like VH but I like EVH and his skill and the song was mainly rock.

One thing about pop is there is plenty of generic vocal skill. You can see all the idol contestants have simillar style and tone. I like Daughtry because Chris was one of the ppl who made rock more popular on American Idol and I don't have to face generic shit everytime.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

no idea who the hell they are, never even heard of them 

*thank that soundproof rock that he has been living under*

oO, i know who michael jackson is, that guy with the broken nose who was accused of raping little boy, but he really was innocent and in the end, he die from unknown course right?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

i think shows like American Idol have ruined TV...im so freaking sick and tired of contests and reality television.....what ever happened to good old fashion comedy sitcoms and GOOD animated shows...also VH is awesome =D


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl,
> i will assume that you are working there?


No man, my parents are. Just call me Benji, man. Benjaminlibl is a little too long to type..


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i think shows like American Idol have ruined TV...im so freaking sick and tired of contests and reality television.....what ever happened to good old fashion comedy sitcoms and GOOD animated shows...also VH is awesome =D



It is the repeating of the contest over 8 seasons that makes it irksome. The only season I even remotely liked was Season 5, Daughtry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Van Halen is awesome but their music actually has a sloppy and rough sound IMO. EVH's guitar has a nice tuning in most songs, what you less seldom hear on other Hard Rock artists. I prefer Sammy Hagar over David Lee Roth. Most of my favourite VH works are from David, but Hagar is just a much better singer than him.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

i have no idea what so nice about american idol?
never ever watch more than 2 episodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




benjaminlibl,
nice meeting you


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

my favorite VH song is Ain't Talkin' Bout Love


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i have no idea what so nice about american idol?


Probably the only reason people watch it is so they can get a good laugh.

Seriously, are all the contestants that go up for real?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

benjaminbl,
scripts


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> my favorite VH song is Ain't Talkin' Bout Love



My favourite is probably the the one with Sammy Hagar "Can't Stop Lovin' You", "Jump" and "Panama" and "I'll Wait" come in second tho.

Amd fatso, lol you come on internets so much but you dunnno about these stuff? Michael Jackson is one of the most famous guys ever.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some people know they're bad and go on for TV time...also some people think they can sing really good i know a few people like that but they really sound awful...the way people hear themselves is different from how others hear it haha.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

ya, the only good part about american idol and the rest of the idol series are the first few episodes, laughing at joker is a nice way to destress ;D


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

ahaha my gf and daughter like to watch that garbage lol


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going to sleep now guys, see you tomorrow.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

gnite benji


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

I think American idol is good for laughing yes. But there are some really talented vocalists, but probably not the winners.

Anybody know any good blues artist to listen to? Feel in a bluesy mood. Don't say things like Rolling Stone, yardbirds or Jimi Hendrix I listen to them often already.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

nope sorry i don't care much for blues...go listen to Billy Idol =D hes awesome haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

I know theres there are two billys... Billy Talent and Billy Idol... I remeber I didn't like one... Which is good?

And really no Blues recommendations? Maybe I'll go listen to some Clapton (never really liked anything but LOVED Tears in Heaven and Layla)


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

good night ben.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

Billy Idol is freaking Awesome hes considered a mix of hard rock/punk


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh? His that Rebel Yell guy? Didn't think much of it. 

And is Clapton's solo better or Cream or Derek and the Dominoes?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah Billy Idol is the Rebel Yell guy =D hes freaking awesome...hmm i'm not sure which is better ive never really been a fan of clapton....not that hes bad hes awesome i just never really listened to him much.


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't liek idol, sadly. Punk vocals are not really that awesome considering the style is more of raging tha actually singing with emotion.

Oh well, Clapton is a pretty cool guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And going to sleep soon. G'Nite.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gnite dom i already got my sleep so im up for the day =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2009)

came in and spot check
i manage to find 1 of the 3 missing rom
but no luck on the remaining 2.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4181, 4182 - Pixeline Skolehjælp


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol those are those dutch games right? maybe they were a hoax =D lmao.


----------



## Splych (Sep 25, 2009)

lulz. Dutch games... I wonder how those were discovered...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good morning chaps


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 26, 2009)

Sup, Viddy. How's things where you're at?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

mrfatso,
told ya! the game is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KH

syko5150,
is being announce on the major sites that do rom listings
so is valid


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 26, 2009)

Whoa it's out?! I wonder if there's anti-piracy measures.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 26, 2009)

*yawn* i just woke up from my nap =D


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, welcome back Syko. What's up.


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

Benjamin, I'm very happy for you and Ima let you finish, but Pixar had the best "Up" of all time! Ok, pretty irrelevant.

Hey I heard you missed us! We're back!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: anybody can help me with the KH hex edit? Normally I wouldn't care, but I wasted half an hour looking for the line but I don't find "0C"... I'm too pissed off to stop. Both patched and unpatched roms don't work on itouch.

Edit2: Nvm... It was just ultraedit.... the x something programme worked... But I swear I succesfully used ultraedit to fix the J rom...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 26, 2009)

hey benji sorry for late reply i was outside drinkin with my friend lol

@dom:I'm very happy for you and imma let you finish,but acekard has the best flash cart of all time! lol
no but seriously i just used a clean rom of KH and it works =D no hex editing for me woot!


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

I could paly Mario Luigi early.. iTouch is still awesome and i'll never want to waste my money on some other cart. AK2 may be awesoem but iTouch is as awesome, really. Even supports M3 Sakura, I don't care much for AKAIO too.

And drinking is abd for your health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Iggy Pop


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 26, 2009)

Drinking is the cure to life it makes all the bad go away and brings endless amounts of good =D...


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

You are saying that to a minor?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think music is the cure to everything instead. Punk for rage against governemnt, Bluesy for sadness and love, Hard Rock for crazy party stuff, metal for just plain anger. Music is everything. Without music, the owrld will be plain and dead.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 26, 2009)

well i've been drinking since i was a minor haha and thats not really true there was a time when people didnt have music except for at festivals and stuff like that and they managed just fine...sure music is a part of our everyday lives but its not necessary to it.its nice to have but people can manage just fine without it.


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

People could live even when they were minors. But tehy have listened to music since youth. It is more likely that music will have more impact on some ones life than beer or sex.

Man, I'm horny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now now, I don't mean I want to have sex or anything now....


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 26, 2009)

but beer and sex go together with music they both make each other even better haha ...well i better go to bed i have to take a class to renew my CPR card tomorrow =/ gnite everyone cya later.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks elixir, anyway i get the game tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and woot, finally i can remove that old kh that's stuck in my sd all this time ;D

As for me, i just don really like the bitter taste of beer, reminds me of bittergourd juice haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

CODES DONE
another piece of easy shit


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

fatso, you are _legal_ now right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k

KH isn't very fun, the jumping looks stupid, even. Still gonna play it later. Scribnots is tons better.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Domination,
this is why gbatemp n00bs love oberhypes the game


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

ya, i am legal, 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i still don like beer, give me soft drink and other so-called sissy drinks anyday then that beer :|

Well, now that i think about it, KH is still using that old combat system and that annoying disappearing money, grrr, only differences would be ps2 is more grindy cos lack of codes haiz


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

_Legal_ has more meaning than not being caught for buying beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The only cool thing about KH is the characters. They are all very cool. But the gameplay... I did enjoy it a little when I played J, but when it gets to more actiona nd combos, something like FFCC will still be best.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

mrfatso..
would you play the new scoobydoo game?
if yes please give me a .sav
if not then is ok


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

okay, let me see if i can find it first if not, i get it to it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@dom: oO, what other meaning are there?

edit: at the moment, cant find it, i check again tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aand woot, the entire futurama series is gona finish, hurray for childhood


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

i just need you finish the first episode


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

haha, too much speech in this game as usual?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

is just that i am being a little lazy
same goes to my sims agent


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

okay, so my sim already done already right? 

and hmm, still no sight of scobby doo


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

basically all games done besides winx club
well if someone need a few mroe unlock codes for mysims should give me a .sav


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

so is scobby out yet? i still can't find it :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

is out and i already have the rom since lunch hour
do you want it!

wait a minute post 6000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 26, 2009)

congrats on your 6000 post elixer! =D


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 26, 2009)

how was the f1 race? didn't watch.

damn you elixir for having 6000 posts already.congrats


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

didn't watch either
was busy with 4183E- Flunkerne Paa Maanen


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 26, 2009)

lol, what the fish is that?

pika: never watch the f1 race as well, so i have no idea. Guess my source are just that slow haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

some eye testing game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is about finding matches through pictures
really nice game

anyway i had got winx club and consider all those laytons are done


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

bah CPR class was lame my gf almost started a fight with some other girl just for looking at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i swear pretty soon girls around me are going to have to get their eyes sewn shut to be near me when shes around lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

told you!
you are good looking and thats the price you should pay because you are good looking
muahahahahahhahahaha

morning


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOO Syko is handsome? I HATE YOU!!!!!






CPR class?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

eh i dont think im like "OMG HES SO HOT" lol i think im good looking but not like top of the line haha =D also its good to know CPR and i had to renew my card now i have a new one i dont have to go back til september of 2011


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

darn, speaking of which, i wonder if mine has expired, i took CPR lessons around 3 years back 

hoo hoo, dom has a rival in handsomeness haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

hahahahah
syko give domination your picture or tell him where can he view yours
to overkill him


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol its on my profile thing here on gbatemp lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw it before but c'mon its so small I wouldn't see it properly anyways.

STILL YOU SHOULD GO AND DIE!!!!!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

haha oh well whether im good looking or not has no bearing anymore anyway haha i'm already getting married soon so theres no point in caring anymore ahaha =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





come all and place your bet, who will win the title of handsomness? Dom or syko?

The bets for dom are 1501:1 and for syko 2:1


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

dom wins idk even know what he looks like lol but he wins lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

lol, I'm just joking, I don't even look that good.

Why in the world would some one care if his handsome or not.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol my gf has it all though shes hotter then me and shes a lot more violent too lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

ya true, as long as u feel good, who cares what people think, i say i am handsome and no1 else can persuade me to say i am not that good looking


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

it doesnt matter if youre good looking or not all that matters is if you have the confidence to go after what you want =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol my gf has it all though shes hotter then me and shes a lot more violent too lol



pics pl0x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been having lots of pimples lately. Puberty....


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol most people get lots of pimples during puberty i did but didnt get it real bad just lightly...also i'm not posting a pic of her on here ill do it on MSN or something but she would get pissed if i posted her pic on the net =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

ahhahaha
better not simply post her picture anywhere


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah she don't even like me to post her pics on myspace(on my myspace) lol well everyone i know on myspace knows her in person anyway so idc haha....3 more outs in the Dodgers game and they clinch a play off berth =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

She must be too hot so shes paranoid. Is she blonde? What size? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k

Anybody like Red Hot Chili Peppers?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

eww no blondes are bleh i dont like blondes i prefer dark hair...its not that shes paranoid shes just not into the whole internet thing like when we play MMO's she makes us have like different names and a different lifestyle ahaha...and eh red hot chili peppers are alright but meh ... lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, shes japanese or something? Didn't you say you go to Japan with her?

Red Hot Chili Peppers are good for some songs, but some sound like rappish songs. I like songs like "Californication" and "Otherside" tho.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

She is Japanese/Filipino/Hawaiian and yes we go to japan about 2-3 times a year and then to Australia for about a month every year =D.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

wah...
being you is wonderful
is always flying around the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but is also tiring


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah being you is wondeful, travelling around the world and having a girlfriend that sounds so hot.

I still think Singaporean girls are the hottest tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You won't be able to gauge it here, because we only have ipikachu... which is far from the hotter bunch.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

well its only a few times a year haha then the rest of the time we're home we are trying to do it as much as possible now because after she finishes school and starts really working we probably wont have as much time to do these things.

Edit:and tbh me and her didnt really start to get serious til she got pregnant before that we were together for a couple years but it was just like having fun nothing serious we would just hang out a lot.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Edit:and tbh me and her didnt really start to get serious til she got pregnant before that we were together for a couple years but it was just like having fun nothing serious we would just hang out a lot.



Haha, not enough sexual education? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 horny bastard, should've just fapped a few more years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And she wants to work? As what, lawyer or something? Doesn't your store earn enough?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol we used to use condoms every time just one broke LOL!The health education teacher at school used to give out free condoms if we asked haha so we took advantage of it =D...

Edit:yes shes going to be a lawyer shes about to finish Law School next summer also shes one of those independent i can do it on my own type if i tell her to stay home and let me make the money she will just get mad and a fight will immense so i just let her do what she wants haha =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Sexual education is important! But its good though, it at least made you more serious in your relationship. Sex may not be a bad thing after all! LOL words from a virgin don't have any ground anyways.

Lawyer? Lawyering is a tough job, is she planning on prosecuting or defense?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

shes going to be a Public Defender...if you don't know thats where she would get assigned to people who cant afford a lawyer and the government would pay her...and its not like we had sex a few times and she ended up pregnant lol it was over a 2 year period of having sex she ended up pregnant lol...


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah ha! You are horny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Publice denfender? Thats a noble thing, but do they earn much? I don't think the organisations are really that rich. 

I want to be a political adviser! But I don't think theres such a job... At least not in singapore. Or just do some business and investments is dine by me.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

its not about money she knows i make enough money but the whole point is she wants to feel like shes doing something for herself rather then just relying on me...and she wants to help people at the same time...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

dom: i think for political adviser we don have them, either that or they are called LKY haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> dom: i think for political adviser we don have them, either that or they are called LKY haha



We probably don't have it now because PAP don't need it. But maybe a few decades later when the youngsters crave for chnage?

And i think we need a music section, the general off-topic is lame. WE NEED MP3TEMP!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

im sooo tired but its too early its only 8:30pm...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

well what to do..
basically you are living on a wrong time zone


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol its because i got up super early for the damn CPR class lol i was playing KH earlier it seems like a fun game to kill time with but kind of repetitive lol and definitely not as fun as the PS2 games =D SE needs to make a remake of FFV and FFVI on DS maybe FFIX too lol =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

like i said
KH is just a hack n slash game
there isn't any challenge lie within the game


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

well the old KH on PS2 were hack n slash also and i enjoy that but this isnt really doing anything other then 3 minute missions LOL!and the story is kind of boring at least to the point im at...i want a remake of FFIX or at least a sequel or spin off screw FFVII and all its spinoffs lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

this is why i always say DS rpg is rather dissapointing
is tailored for 5 yo kids


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

well i enjoy the SE remakes (Chrono Trigger,FF3,FF4,DQ4,DQ5) its nice to be able to take them on the road...if i had to choose games to be remade by SE it would be Star Ocean 2,FFIX,Parasite Eve & DQ7

Edit:for Star Ocean 2 i'm not talking about a port to PSP i mean actual remakes for like PS3 =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

i rather SE spend more time on NEW GAMES than remake
how many remakes do we wish to see?
i mean i am lucky enough to play all those games 
i am looking for SO5, FF15 and etc
not remakes remakes remakes
or
busy porting GAME a to console A then console B...

this only show that the company have no confidence with their own company name!
they have to use such low end marketing strategy to capture the market

remake is just their strategy of spamming the FF franchise

however, they have been aggressive on the DS scene 
1 game per month since june
thats the SE i want
the OLD Square
not the remake and company that makes shovelware like FFCC:EOT


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i rather SE spend more time on NEW GAMES than remake
> how many remakes do we wish to see?
> i mean i am lucky enough to play all those games
> i am looking for SO5, FF15 and etc
> ...


lolol screw that by the time we finally get FF15 ill be in my 40's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahaha i mean they announced FF13 i was still in college and i graduated a few years ago LOL!...i mean all the games coming out for PSP by SE people have been waiting for those for YEARS lol and they're finally coming out early next year in japan but who knows when the US will see them maybe by the end of next year lol =p


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

i wonder, when will we be seeing the real FINAL final fantasy? This series is getting to be more and more overrated... i miss the old tba gauge instead of all these action rpg stuff :|


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

PS3
FF13... mid of december 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



english version would be somewhere next year

PSP
no idea... 

well.. thats the point of the wholething
the company basically fail on developing new games
for cries sake is just a game ..
how many delays you need
and is not for 1 title you are delaying
is for all the major titles that you are making

i won't comment the one on PS3/XBOX360... 
since those games usually take longer than other console's game to develop

but numerous delay on KH psp and ds is really SUCK
same goes to DQ9 .... !

while all the majors are being delayed
they rely REMAKES to make their profit and lost statement looks good
SHANE on SE


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

idk i'm more of a fan of The Legend of Zelda series then FF but i'm probably one of the few who actually liked FFXII...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

Zelda..
i remember the one on SNES was hard..


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

the hardest zelda is Zelda II:The Adventure of Link on NES...Best Zelda game=A Link To The Past on SNES...my personal favorite is The Legend of Zelda on NES...although i really enjoyed both N64 games and they are really great games too many people have kind of put me off of them because of little kids who grew up on it claiming its the greatest because its the first zelda they played...i also really enjoy the creativity nintendo is bringing to the series...Cell shade graphics,sailing around in a ship...full touch screen controlled game,a zelda where you can turn into a wolf...and the upcoming title with a train...i'm actually really excited to find out what nintendo will bring next for the series =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

i guess, i for one am just not used to FF12, i kinda am too used to the idea of enemy just dropping coin instead of materials for stuff, and instead of just going to store and sell off anything, i have to be careful because i might accidentally sell off some rare materials... 

As for me, the only FF that i ever liked was 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Terra and sabin rocks


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

haha well series have to eventually change and have new ideas or else you just keep recreating the same game over and over like nintendo does with pokemon haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

true, but for a 1st timer, its really confusing, what can i sell, what can i keep, so in the end, i am just a guy who unfortunately might have to turn to crappy gear run, another thing i am not used to is this: Why let us run around when i can't even dodge their attacks, running around in circle still gets me damaged.. you might just make it into a regular turned based battle...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

hi mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hows your day
is it raining over there
we are heading for 200 pages


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

@mrfatso...you can avoid magic spells/attacks in ff12 the whole point is to move out of range of their attacks to avoid being damaged.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

syko5150,
it sounds complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i barely could remember ff12 story
guess the game play was like ff10


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

ya, elixir, the game is pretty complicated, u also have one of those grid thing in FF10, only that its called a license board, so now u have to waste extra time grinding for LP to unlock those things.

i have no idea about the weather, i don see any rain, but i do feel atad cooler than usual, so maybe it did rain


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

no the gameplay was different from FFX in FFXII you could run around while in battles if you got really good at it you can sneak up on an enemy attack them then get out of their attack range before they attack =D...

Edit:also mrfatso its possible to unlock most of the good skills early in the game just by re-entering areas and fighting all the monsters =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

well i remember playing that
is just the game somehow is erased from my memory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can only remember the opening sequence


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol i remember standing in the freezing cold rain at 11pm to get my early preorder on the night before Halloween. ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

lol, probably i still suck since i only just got started, pretty much still at the first area training myself.

edit: cool, playing scobby doo now, so far the game seems to be better than the previous or maybe its just me, anyway elixir, expect a save soon

edit2: sent, 1st stage completed, gotten everything except for 1 medallion...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

hoo ohooo
thanks mrfatso!

anyway.. this flunkerne game is cool
gives you images and expect you to find the correct match from a big map (not really that big)
crazy


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

haha, no worries, and save file has been send.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks man
that save lots of hustle
would tackle those unlock stuff when i am really free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so who won sg f1?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

i was watching a movie right now it was pretty lame lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

no idea never watch, currently stuck at bowser train boss, arghh,keep losing :|

edit: arghh, finally got it, hope i never have to do that again...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

with cheats you still lose?
bad fatso
what happened?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

Do any of you play guitar hero? if so can you tell me whats so great about it? i've never played it i was always going to play it but never actually got around to it lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

syko..
is nothing so great (IMO)
is just some rhythmic game


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

oh i see it just seems like everyone is going so crazy over playing fake instruments the past few years i was wondering why LOL!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

the first few was something new
after that is just shovelware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same thing over and over again


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

ahaha ok ill just skip it then the reason im asking is because my friend is burning my games and i'm buying accessories like Wii Perfect Shot,Wii Wheel etc... i purchased 200 16x Lightscribe DVD-R discs to burn the wii games =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> ahaha ok ill just skip it then the reason im asking is because my friend is burning my games and i'm buying accessories like Wii Perfect Shot,Wii Wheel etc... i purchased 200 16x Lightscribe DVD-R discs to burn the wii games =D



why don't you use usb loader ?


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Guitar Hero is unrealistic and stupid, you click on the frets and push down the strum button, not even half like the real guitar. But I still like it of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The drums are a tad more realistic, but still fake, the vocals is just like karaoke, nothing special.

But its fun for people like me who can't play real instruments. And some have nice set lists, but ppl prefer Rock Band.

But GH/RB officially suck until they have Led Zeppelin inside or until they make a Led Zeppelin game.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

um dom you do know that you could edit songs for guitar hero right and put your own songs you just have to create a virtual guitar tab for them =D ive seen guides online about this you could just add your own led zeppelin songs haha...


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

I know, but I dunno wii hacking. Oh and I refuse to play a Led Zeppelin song on GH/RB if the sprite doesn't hold Jimmy Page's signature double neck.






I haven't started on Mario Galaxy yet too. Too scared that it will brick my wii, because its retail and I dun een know my wii's fw (I know its easy, but lazy to)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol i can careless about retail games as soon as my black wii is here my friend will mod it and i'll sell all my Wii games and just have burnt copies =D

Edit:wow 1st on page 200 =D i was first on page 100 also =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

someone updated the unofficial firmware
so there is already a fix for r4 and DSTT for mlrpg3


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

took them long enough the game was out what like 2 weeks ago? =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

hahahaha
but thats good enough to provide hopes for the n00bs


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

i think i injured my hand during CPR class LOL the bone on top of my hand is hurting like mad =/


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> with cheats you still lose?
> bad fatso
> what happened?



lol, cheats have no effect on giant browser, probably health was on a different address, not that it matters, this battle has a time limit as well, wasted 2 retry clock on this :|

and also, congrats syko


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

lol thanks do i get another mario cookie? =D


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 27, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> someone updated the unofficial firmware
> so there is already a fix for r4 and DSTT for mlrpg3


Best news I've had for a long time.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mrfatso,
i will be sending you a new update in short while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: ideas and desmume can't read your .sav
sorry for that mrfatso.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



give up


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks elixir, what about no$?



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol thanks do i get another mario cookie? =D



nah, cookie was for the 100th page, u get a mario cake instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













and a free trip to a buffet


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL YES!!!!!!! i'm on a roll first i get cookies and milk now i get cake and a buffet? lol what do i get if i get 1st on 300? =D lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

morning folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



today onwards would be busy and much dedicated to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
no$ doesn't load the game at all


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

good morning elixer...what kind of work do you do?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

syko5150,
pipe installer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i run my own company

mrfatso,
send me your KH .sav
i need to check the item codes
someone complaint is broken


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

oh cool =D you run your own business too =D...3000 post =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

lol, elixir no point, i am only at day 0 haha havent even started on the game yet and too bad about scobby not loading on no$,  i guess the same thing happen for mario for me. Didn't had any luck with the jp version then, didnt have any luck with the us version now :|

@syko: i don know, maybe an island? and good morning to u guys as well,


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah.. running my own business thus i have the flexibility
however, i have been abusing such freedom
hence!! LESS TIME ON GBATEMP AND CHEAT SCENE

mrfatso,
is ok as long the panels are unlocked then would be great


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

okay, i play the game during my lunch break, hopefully i be quick enuf to unlock those panels.

Ahh, i see, i always thought that u are a manager or a pretty high position at a company, but woah, a boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: save coming soon


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

mrfatso,
i had encrypted version of my usrcheat.dat
i will send you a UTF-8 version shortly
you can test those codes on other games for me?
see whether will those games affected due to encryption

i had tried it 
so far it works fine


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

okay, i test them once i reach home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: save sent


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

mrfatso,
thanks, i had fixed the KH item codes!
2 typo error that i realised myself but was not any major error

apparently, undubbed seems to alter the address

anyway, just test the encrypted DB will do


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

okay will do and thanks for the codes.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 28, 2009)

what do you guys do here


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

just type about anything, heck u can just jump in and derail the thread to whatever topic u wish


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> what do you guys do here



everything

game..
culture
country..
life..
cheats..
girls..
guys..
drama..
movies..
daily update of what we did...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

i just got home from my friends house i got all my burned games now i just have to wait for the black wii to come my tracking number says it will be here sometime in the next 2-3 days =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

cool, so what's your current collection?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

lol you want me to list them all? that will take a while haha


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

sure, why not


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

Spoiler



The BIGS
The BIGS 2
Bleach:Shattered Blades
Bust-A-Move Bash!
Call of Duty 3
Call of Duty:World At War
Dead Rising:Chop Til You Drop
Death Jr:Root of Evil
Dragon Quest Swords:The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors
Fantastic Four:Rise of the Silver Surfer
Far Cry:Vengeance
Final Fantasy Fables:Chocobo's Dungeon
The Godfather:Blackhand Edition
House of the Dead 2 & 3 Return
Legend of the Dragon
Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
Mad World
Manhunt 2
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Strikers Charged
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
Medal of Honor:Vanguard
Metal Slug Anthology
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Mortal Kombat Armageddon
Muramasa:The Demon Blade
Need For Speed:Carbon
No More Heroes
Okami
Prince of Persia:Rival Swords
Punch-Out
Rampage Total Destruction
Red Steel
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles
Scarface The World Is Yours
The Simpsons Game
Spider-Man 3
Spider-Man Web of Shadows
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Tales of Symphoniaawn of the New World
Tatsunoko vs Capcom:Cross Generation of Heroes
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Smash Up
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam
Trauma Center:New Blood
Trauma Center:Second Opinion
Wario Ware:Smooth Moves
Wii Play
Wii Sports
Wii Sports Resort

and now Gamecube games lol!

Alien Hominid
Beyond Good and Evil
Blood Rayne
Eternal Darkness:Sanity's Requiem
F-Zero GX
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Ikaruga
Killer 7
The Legend of Zelda:Collectors Edition
The Legend of Zelda:Four Swords Adventure
The Legend of Zelda:Wind Waker
Lord of the Rings:The Return of the King
Lord of the Rings:The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings:The Third Age
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Kartouble Dash
Mario Power Tennis
Mario Superstar Baseball
NBA Street V3
Paper Mario:Thousand Year Door
Pikmin
Pikmin 2
Prince of Persia:Sands of Time
Prince of Persia:The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia:Warrior Within
Resident Evil
Resident Evil 0
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 3:Nemesis
Resident Evil Code:Veronica X
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Star Fox Adventures
Star Wars Rogue Leader:Rogue Squadron 2
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Smash Bros Melee
Tales of Symphonia
True Crime:Streets of LA
Viewtiful Joe
Viewtiful Joe 2
Wave Race:Blue Storm
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends II:Rise of Apocalypse
XIII




These are just the games i got for now i still have over 100 DVD-R discs left so when i think of more ill let my friend know =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

how about phantom brave? that game looks nice enough

edit: nvr mind, its a rpg with grid, so u might be interested in that.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

I like SRPG games the whole point of that other topic the argument was that we dont like SRPG being called simply RPG...i see so many sites like Gamespot or other gaming sites simply call them RPG and thats really annoying...since they arent really RPGs just strategy games with rpg elements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah ill add it to my list of games to get...also mrfatso i'm changing the region on Black wii from japan to US do you know if i can still play jap games on that or do i have to region change back to play japanese games? and i cant seem to find the answer to this how do i put VC games on my wii everything ive searched always brings up the twilight hack and i know thats for older systems.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry, don ask me, i don own a wii, so i might not know the answer, elixir might be a better person to ask

hmm, reading the wiki entry on phantom brave @ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Brave#Gameplay, seems like a nice game, seems like it has some stuff from disgea


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

its ok but now i can understand why there are so many noob posts all the time...the search function isnt very user friendly it brings up a ton of outdated topics and lots of topics that have absolutely nothing to do with what im searching other then the fact it has a word or 2 out of my search words LOL!

Edit: oh and cool phantom brave is made by NIS i usually like their games =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

syko,
yes you can still play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bear in mind you might not have 100% compatibility
thats all


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

oh ok thanks elixer =D i was just wondering because there are a few japanese wii games i want like Bleach:Versus Crusade and the One Piece games(dont want the euro versions) =D there might be some more but not sure...now i just need to find out about the VC games =D

Edit:Currently downloading that level-5 demo =)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

normally a JP set have better compatibility on their native language games
vice versa for E / U set

however, i am out form the wii scene for quite sometime
i am not sure whether the usb loader had changes this fact or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, mrfatso.. realised anything different from my signature at cheat forum?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

well i'm not using a USB loader i'm using actual discs


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

it should be alright


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

ok cool =D all of my discs are getting lightscribe labels so i know which each are and dont have to have ugly writing on the disc lol...and since theres no cases i bought a 352 disc binder to put them in =D...i'm about to play the demo for ninokuni =D

Edit: i love japanese games with voice acting lol

Edit2:omg ninokuni has one of the hardest first boss fights in a very long time =P


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been waiting for the demo for quite some times... Still can't find it. So, how is it? Are the graphics awesome? What does it play like?

And hiiii.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

hey dom =D um the game is really nice graphically i really enjoy the voice acting so far and the battles are pretty much the same old same old but still nice =D...professor layton= i fail horribly haha i cant read japanese so i cant solve the puzzle haha


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net:8080/forum/viewforum.php?f=7


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

whats the link for elixer it just takes me to the list of games with cheats


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> whats the link for elixer it just takes me to the list of games with cheats



Its the cheat forum, hes trying to show-off his spamming powers. Bastad. I can do better.

Anybody got a premium account on rapidshare to share? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k

Ppl seem to liek RS more than MU or Mediafire... fuck them. Mediafire is the most awesome.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

mediafire got some compatibility issues with browsers
but lately it seems to be working good


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

dom i just used the megaupload version it works fine rapidshare doesnt let you download more then 100mb files for free...


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah just started downloading...

Should have found it earlier and downloaded during happy hour tho.  Just a few hours ago man....

And elixir, mediafire always worked fine on mozilla for me. And it has friendly free service too.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah i prefer Mediafire as well i hate rapidshare...megaupload is annoying too but i prefer over rs...but mediafire is preferred choice =D.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

Domination,
want try my chinese .dat?
cheats.gbatemp.net/chn


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

ya, saw it, hoo hoo, so is it a direct mirror of the one at WNB? or a tad different? 

Mediafire and iFile rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too bad my school isn't able to load ifile properly. and for some reason, now that i can have wallpaper on the school PC, i am now unable to download from rapidshare or megaupload.. sigh..

But to be honest, i have no idea why people like megaupload and rapidshare, they are both annoying and crappy, heck, there are so much better file sharing sites out there, like 4shared.com or zshare is pretty alright, but darn it has some strange browser compability issues...

This is my list of crappy file sharing site

Deposit file


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

mrfatso,
is the mirror of wnb + encryption 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course i changed the title a little
still is gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: for unencrypted version.. check your email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



should be there shortly


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

lol out of boredom i went through the NDS essentials list and i have 103 games out of that list =D but honestly i dont think pokemon should be on the essentials list because thats only an essential to someone who likes pokemon...an essential is something that EVERYONE should have...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

maybe it was added for not being nag or bug


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

its added because people vote it in too many pokemon fans...in all honesty we all used to play pokemon years ago but i have to give an award to pokemon for Worst Battle System In An RPG Of All Time =D.


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

You know, when I download albums, I use Megaupload, Mediafire and Filefactory, The others are either crap at being free user friendly or their speed is abysmal. I suffered crap speeds using the premium link generators, so I wouldn't use them again.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

i dont use any of those for downloading albums lol i only download full albums if the entire album is good if not i will just download the songs i like off each album =D i would say what i use to download music but its probably against the rules so ill avoid saying =D...


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL, its because I download the "best of" albums to test the songs first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still a filthy pirate nonetheless... But I'll probably go bankrupt because I'll need to seek for vinyls with my taste lol

Mediafire is still the best for everything you download


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

i usually use Imeem to listen to songs before i download i dont like to use youtube cuz they have crappy quality LOL...

Edit:@dom: my gf said when we get married she doesnt want the traditional wedding music she wants to walk down the aisle with the song "Join Me In Death"by HIM lol so yeah it would be nice if i could get the actual band to perform it =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

You download from imeem? I used to have that program but it seems imeem now doesn't have much full length stuff. I just find randomly, and I'm too lazy to source so I just download the "best of" albums off mediafire.

And I think all the illegal mp3 download sites have test hearing?

Edit: Why don't you just ask their record or agency company or something for a schedule? Maybe they aren't on tour?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

no i don't use imeem to download i just use it to preview songs before i download on another thing...they do have previews but thats after you download and you have to preview what you have downloaded so far which is annoying id rather hear a full song first...imeem has a lot of 30 second songs now but if you search around you will find lots of playlists of bands with full songs =D...well im willing to drop a lot of money to have them perform at our wedding but the problem is tour dates happen so suddenly its hard to determine what they will be doing next summer...


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Imeem's 30 second previews are the main off point for me... I would rather use youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i think if I were to get married, I'll force Jimmy Page and Robert Plant out of retirement if they ever retire to perform "Celebration Day" for me


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

well 30 second songs are because bands complain about their music being played for free on the website but people keep uploading the songs over and over they are available in their entirety most of the time...i hate youtube because the quality is awful...id rather listen to music on myspace...and haha would they still be able to hold a guitar at their age? lolol =D and also they wouldnt fit into our wedding theme which is a dark gothic theme =D...


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Never tot of that... How would Robert Plant's half screaming voice sound like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure Jimmy Page could still play some notes. I'll go learn guitar and I'll play lead, he play second/rhythm guitar. I dun have favourite bassists and drummers, so I'll just get some random ppl.... Or I can get Zakk Wylde to play bass!

Dark Gothic? Get MCR!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

as for me, i don mind youtube, mainly because i can't tell the differences in sound quality haha


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

O.o wtf dom? lol MCR is an Emo band ahaha they arent gothic LOL


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I always tot goths were emo.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nvm then. I think a doom metal band can work... Hire Black Sabbath! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still want Led Zeppelin to perform for me.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

lol nope goth and emo are 2 completely different things lol =P and no although i like sabbath i dont want no old people performing at my wedding they might go senile and forget the words to their own songs LOL ahaha =)


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I'll get Yardbirds to perform instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can hire the Jimmy Page-Jeff Beck duo!

Actually how much would it cost if you hire them and made such a unique style wedding? 10s of thousands?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

well im willing to spend between and up to 50k-100k on them performing but i don't think it will cost that much...


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I seriously need to open an alcohol store, no, an alcohol chain franchise. Maybe I can hire a gig for my wedding. And then a 3 day concert for my funeral

OMG, you can spare 50-100 K for one wedding!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

mrfatso,
another update sent


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah well...theres a reason why i had the money to open both a car garage & liquor store i didn't just one day be like hmm i feel like opening my own businesses *puts hand in pocket and pulls out hundreds of thousands of dollars* lol it didnt work like that i did a lot of stuff i'm definitely not proud of to get money(not drug or sexual related) stuff i would never tell my daughter about lol...but yeah anyway...Mrfatso my 1234 post =D lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to open a political advisory company!!! In the US of course, how much would it cost? 

I still want a gog for my wedding, a 3 day concert for my funeral and a party with rock stars at the hollywood stone walk(or something liddat) for my birthday every year.

And all will be headlined by Led Zeppelin or the yarbirds. Ft. me as the leaf guitars and vocals except for the funeral even if i do suck!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

well first you have to take in to consideration how much a plot of land would cost you and that all depends on where the location is etc...then you would have to pay to build the company...unless you just bought an already made building thats a different cost...but yeah depending on how big of a building it is it could be a few thousand dollars to hundreds of thousands it all depends on how far you want to go with it =D...

Edit: as for me i bought 2 old beat up places and destroyed them and rebuilt to my specifications.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

darn, missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and thanks elixir, and also, would u mind slowing down haha, its like after i get home, immediately or 1 hour later, ta da, a new DB is out


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha sorry mrfatso ill try to rewind time and do it over =D haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to play with investing in currency exchange! Lately, my father went for a course and hes been playing around with it a lot, looks pretty fun. And its investment, another ne of my interests...

Maybe after exams, I'll go make a demo account to test play, maybe I can start earning money during holidays?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha yeah lol for me my family thinks i was a drug dealer at first lol because i went from being broke to just barely finishing school to having a nice house,cars and businesses lol...with minimal effort lol.


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

So you played with investment? Securities, shares and currency stuff? 

I think I want to find a forum with investment experts to let my father ask questions. His been really keen on this, more than other stuff. He seems like his having fun.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha i dont deal with all the technical stuff my uncle is a financial adviser i let him worry about all the figures hes very trust worthy and i pay him well so i know he wont rip me off =D...i give him all the money that's needed to pay my bills etc then the rest of my money goes in the bank and piles up lol...i have no interest in all the technical stuff i just like making money not having a headache =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I would never leave money to solely anybody... Well, I will probably leave other things to others if I become a boss, since investment is my intererst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys know any forums for investors in currency exchange or something?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

well like i said its my uncle its not just a random person he's not just my financial adviser hes family and i go to all the dodgers games with him and stuff like that so i hang out with him a lot...and nope i wouldn't know anything about anything that doesn't interest me LOL!...


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Actually, our interests differ alot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find investment is just a oschological thing. You study news and the investors' reactions to any changes, and thats prety interesting. Its just like political science, its the studying of human nature.

Well, not that you care about politics lol you can just leave america.

And good nite


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 28, 2009)

well, dom, only advice i can give  you, is waste a day or 2, do some research on the market and just split your investment, don invest all of your money in 1 stock, split them up, maybe 2 ~ 10

o well, syko, maybe you could aim for 2345 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybw 1337 post haha

By the way, dom, my school, nyp has made some facebook game called fame, u could try that out, its an investment game.


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

lol is that really advice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ANd NYP has a facebook game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to go to business admin next time, whats the cut off?

I'll just go play with a demo account for currency exchange. Not shares, thats more hard to invest in.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha yeah well hopefully you will be around for the next milestone post lol =p


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

hahahaha
infact if you want..
i have another update
which is a very very minor one ;P

LOL
this is the wonder of my DB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is ever constant update


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

ahaha elixer he keeps getting an update of an update before he can use the first update LOL!... =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

Man, tmr my shcool has late morning assembly, and I start shcool at 8+, yay. But then, there will be Amaths remedial after school and then when I come back rest a while, will have amaths tuiton. Sad day.

Who created Amaths should go and die.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 28, 2009)

man i should be sleeping right now but the dodgers game is on early start time... 9:30am start time because they're in a different time zone... =/


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

ya, i will never get round to updating my DB cos i am constantly waiting for the next DB haha



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> lol is that really advice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess its more like common sense and yes, and by the way,not sure if this promo is still valid: but 
edit: never mind, the promo has ended.


Spoiler



Dear Nanyang Polytechnic community,
We would like to invite NYP students to try this free-to-play Facebook game at http://FameXc.com/nyp. NYP students will receive additional chances to win IPODTouch (promotion ending 31st July!) by using coupon code of “innovateme"!



Anyway, good morning guys,abd syko, just skipped one game and get some rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zombie mode is fine and all, but constantly being a zombie isn't good for your health and might delay your recovery rate.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

As you all know i got a new Ava and Sig.

What do you guys think?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

you have a new avatar vidboy? it looks the same...but yeah nice sig =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

your sig looks pretty evil to me,

Anyway, weird, i can see your warn level... strange

As for avatar, isn't it the same?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

do any of you know any good DS games(preferably in english) that aren't on the Essentials thread?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

no idea, i never used the essential thread, i just go to gamefaq click on ds and clicked on rpg and took my time and looked through them one by one haha

edit: saw it, hmm, quite a number of the games are in there.

The following are not in there:
--In JP language--

Sigma Harmonics


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah well i have all the RPGs...well at least the good ones and i have 85% of all the games on the Essentials thread lol and i still have like 1GB of space left lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

lol, i think i only have 40~ 60% of them, and by the way, i had editted my post.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

eh i'm waiting for nostalgia and dragonball z to come out in english(this year for both) and i played xenosaga trilogy on PS2 ill pass on super robot wars =D...i cant really enjoy japanese games unless they're like Ninokuni with tons of voice acting i cant read the story on japanese games unless my gf is right there with me to translate for me but if there is voice acting im ok since i understand it =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

same here, i am beginning to relied more and more on voice acting instead of kenji to know what i am supposed to do, so a game like ninokuni is greatly welcomed in my book.

I wish that xenosaga and ninokuni will have a localization soon, especially ninokuni, since i have a feeling like this will be another game that i probably wont be seeing in english soon, maybe chinese but hmm, its still too early to tell.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 29, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> As you all know i got a new Ava and Sig.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I can't see your sig. And you avatar looks the same to me, haha.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

hello folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i am so sleepy
damn it


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> it looks the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys can see my new Ava now?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

ya, i can see it now, strange that it look so long to have an effect.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

what avatar? nothing different..


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

vidboy changed his avatar, that's all, from the previous, one stick figure guy plain face, to one with color and elixir, another sig change


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

no idea
looks the same to me
maybe my eyes are crooked
lol


fatso
expect a new update tonight
did you try the new saga code
item modifier


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 29, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> You guys can see my new Ava now?


For me it's totally gone. There's nothing there.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

elixir: nope, still playing mario and luigi at the moment and argh, looks like its a forever new update for me.

ben: have u try clearing cache and deleting the cookies? That might help


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Imageshack blocked in china or something?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

no idea, but how about photobucket or tinypic?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

How about now?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

mrfatso,
hahahahahahha
this is customer service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i won't be updating my forum and gbatemp until weekend


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

haha, your customer service is too good haha. 

@vidboy, no idea, i still am able to see your new avatar, guess u have to wait till ben reply.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

hahahahahahhaha
where is my DUE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, 
i am so freaking sleepy
can't gather strength to do my work
guess i am really lack of sleep
even though it was a good sleep


mrfatso,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ??,elixirdream?
> ?????????????,??????R4CCE??????????
> ?????????,???????????,????????~~=.=


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

haha, go take another nap haha

and your due? isnt it already on your desk?

edit: 
by the way, have u read the front page news? 

hoo hoo, i see, already your first victim


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

mrfatso,
check my edited post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it seems like it works :>


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

ya, i saw it, congrats but i guess there's your first problem already, if a user wants to have his .dat in a different language, he's screwed unless he can somehow decrypt it first.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

true true
that his problem
i will give him the non encrypted version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if he leaks it
then i will just stop doing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: yeah, i read about it


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

haha, then the only decrypted version would be yours? or will i have one of those as well?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

i thought i have been sending you those non-encrypted one
so you can fully manage your own db


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

ya,sorry, feeling really sleepy and careless today


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

In other news, Firmware 4.2 for the wii has been released.
there's like over 200 people reading the topic....


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

ya, i just returned from that thread. Thankfully, this thread is forever peaceful


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

hahahahhaa
put it this way
gbatemp is full of war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



warzone

n00bs vs smart wannabe


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

haha, glad i don own a wii yet, or i probably end up acting like them.

and phew, finally i am done with my flash project(finally, the darn spike works, now its time for me to hardcode them for now in order to fix 1 too obvious bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), there are a bunch of bugs, but i fixed them tomorrow, back to more slacking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: by the way, did u gotten a timed out message from gbatemp just now?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

well
wii is a just a little complicated
so the best is mod chip!
the only problem is they force the update
however, i do think nintendo is not really putting effort into blocking pirates

EDIT: NO


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

hmm, guess its a temporary thing.

and what make you say that?


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2009)

My wii will probably get bricked some day, so I will stay off playing games... for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm scared Mario Galaxy will brick mine so I haven't played it. Is more than a month alrdy.... so the receipt would be useless... Shit.

Btw, my previosu year class wants to hold a chalet, they said our teacher booked a changi chalet... And my friend said there are hauntings there? Is it true? Cos I'm a wimp and scared of ghosts....


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 29, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> How about now?


Ya, I can see it now, looks very cool.

To answer your question, YES, Imageshack is blocked for some weird reason.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hahahahhaa
> put it this way
> gbatemp is full of war
> 
> ...


lol where do i fit in,in this war?i'm a smart noob =D haha

and vidboy nice avatar =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 29, 2009)

well we are outsiders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sitting out here enjoying the drama


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

haha i see hey elixer i was just wondering how come there arent any codes for 2923 Guitar Rock Tour(not a guitar hero game)i just happened to notice it wasn't on the DB here on GBAtemp.


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool, I jsut got my filthy pirate paws on KISS' new album!!! Its a great rock album, even if ppl say they have worsened over the years! Modern Day Delilah is good too. I think the new Spaceman may not be able to replace Ace Frehley, but he is good enough to at least play guitars for Paul Stanley and Gene Simmons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhhh, october will haev Creed and KISS albums! And Bon Jovi albums in November! Rock on!!!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

booooring lol i dont like generic rock like creed LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

woot, grandia 3 is done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and darn, looks like i gotten rusty :| but hmm, aerial combo is a lot easier than i had expected haha


----------



## ScottySniper (Sep 29, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Precisely. We are not America. Hell, a US speaker corner can survive for years no problem until some troll or flamer joins in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>implying that americans speak their own language.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

lol he was stating that a US speaker corner would survive because theres a lot of US people on this forum while theres only a small handful of people from SG on here...he never said that you're putting words in his mouth...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, October 1st is going to be insane here in HK.
I'm not telling you why though.


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2009)

October 1st? IIRC, its Children's Day here!

Exams start this firday for me... 

And yes, I meant US has more ppl to contribute.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope, The PROC turns 60.
Its going to go insane.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

is the national day...
is the celebration of mid autumn
is a freaking long holiday

thats how crazy that is


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

oO, dom still celebrating children day? Man, i missed that  day, on that day, come to school get free candy, watch movie so relaxing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, mid autumn, that means mooncake festival is coming soon, right? can't wait to eat lotus paste/black sesame mooncake again


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

coming soon?
mrfatso is funny
it is this weekend


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

o wow, i really lost track of time, havent i?

but then again, i had a bad feeling about today, got out of bed late, went to bus got on it and then realised forgot my money, and went back, return and another bus just nice went pass me, finally got on another bus, but i have to transfer to another bus. Reach my destination, got off bus and just nice the bus that i was waiting for, went past me.Reach school and it was only 9.18 when yesterday i reach school at 9.25 and i was still "early" instead got me another late.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

hahahahahaha




well thats the way of our..
we can't predict the future


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

true about that, if we could predict the future, think of all the wonderful things we can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




first thing i am gona do is strike it rich, buy my own island and have my own army buhaha and also, this would be a wonderful place for shopper, no interest at all, for owner, zero rent. So, stuff can be sold cheaper.

After that, build up my connection with lots of people, that way i can get games(and other stuff) early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Housing/water/electricity will be free as well mainly because its a small island that a few windmill should  be enuf to provide(if not, solar power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

[11:01] * elixir-abc changes topic to 'The official channel for Nintendo DS cheats for GBAtemp.net '|' Latest Cheat Update: 09-26-09 '|' http://cheats.gbatemp.net '|' The Huge Cheat Database now has cheats for over 1400 games! '|' *THERE WILL BE AN IMAGINE SERIES CHEAT SPAM* '|' #PSPcheats now open'

1406 - Imaging Happy Cooking (E)
1489 - Imagine Fashion Designer (E)
1495 - Imagine Pet Vet (E)
1597 - Imagine Babies (E)
1789 - Imagine Animal Doctor (U)
1807 - Imagine Fashion Designer (U)
1817 - Imagine Babyz (U)
1854 - Imagine Happy Cooking (E)
1924 - Imagine Master Chef (U)
2117 - Imagine Figure Skater (U)
2382 - Imagine Rock Star (U)
2501 - Imagine Girl Band (E)
2575 - Imagine Teacher (U)
2602 - Imagine Teacher (E)
2702 - My Secret World by Imagine (E)
2721 - Imagine Fashion Model (E)
2722 - Imagine Baby Club (E)
2723 - Imagine Modern Dancer (E)
2818 - Imagine Babysitters (U)
2842 - Imagine Fhasion Designer New York (U)
2863 - Imagine Figure Skater (E)
2915 - Imagine Dream Weddings (E)
2950 - Imagine Interior Designer (U)
2951 - Imagine Wedding Designer (U)
3125 - Imagine Gymnast (E)
3154 - Imagine Movie Star (U)
3199 - Imagine Ballet Star (U)
3244 - Imagine Interior Designer (E)
3361 - Imagine Cheerleader (U)
3363 - My Secret World by Imagine (U)
3441 - Imagine Movie Star (E)
3473 - Imagine Doctor (E)
3575 - Imagine My Restaurant (E)
3826 - Imagine Makeup Artist (U)
3832 - Imagine Ice Champions (U)
3843 - Imagine Family Doctor (U)
3882 - Imagine My Boutique (E)
3966 - Imagine Music Fest (U)
3966 - Imagine Music Fest (U)
3994 - Imagine Boutique Owner (U)
4103 - Imagine Soccer Captain (U)
4147 - Imagine Teacher School Trip (E)
4156 - Imagine Detective Adventures (E)
4202 - Imagine Party Planner (E)
4226 - Imagine Teach Class Trip (U)


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

wow, that's alot of imagine out there, hmm, wonder where has syko gone off to.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

*[11:09]  to show our support for the imagine series
[11:09]  we will be spamming the cheat forum with all imagine games to date
[11:09]  when? soon w/o any notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

is sure is ....
still they are missing out on the imagine prostitute, imagine godfather and etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn ubisoft!
when are you going to make some imagine games for the guys


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

ya!! darn ubisoft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only targeting girls which bets the question, are there really more gal gamer than guy gamer? i always though the opposite is true

and elixir, think u have enuf to beat your old record?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

is just the matter of willingness to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't forget i got a bag of codes


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

EDIT: hitting the reply button once = 2 posts?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> is just the matter of willingness to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, go and spam 2 page full of codes 

Probably just lag causing u to have 1 extra post.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

not sure
it was instant reload from my side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so hows the weather from SG?
lots of rain?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 30, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> school's in 3 days.. i'll be less *attractive*
> lol fatso, your december no holidays?



Fix'd an old ass post.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> not sure
> it was instant reload from my side
> 
> 
> ...



no idea, whole day in a room surrounded by walls, and outside those wall are more walls, so ya, no idea what the weather is like.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm having sunny with a mix of rain.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

room w/o windows?
that surely is an ill design room
bad bad abd


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

there are windows, but they are facing other walls lol so ya, still no idea what the weather is like, but i guess judging from my walk to lunch maybe there was a light drizzle? either that or it just sunny as usual with rain mixed in.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

hahahahaha
i am really sick
since yesterday... body lack of strength..
sigh
got a dateline on friday 12PM
not sure can hit or not


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

go listen to saga music, hoo hoo or watch some funny shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or go eat some fruits and take some breaks, can't u ask your worker to do those things?


----------



## mysterio123 (Sep 30, 2009)

Imagine: gangbang.
When is it getting released?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

is bidding
so i have to do it myself
no one knows


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

EDIT: another 1 click = 2 posts problem
crap


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

i see, good luck with the bids.

and guess today just isnt your day haha, 1 click 2 post


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

i think something is wrong with my mouse
lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

lol, touchpad rocks in this sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just tap once and tada, well harder to messed up with the clicking


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

Exam starts this Firday... I really want to start studying today... Social Studies on Friday... But i don't have the momentum...

Fuck. Any tips?

And if pikachu comes here, tell her to scan some of her sec 2 maths paper for me pls... I want to practice my sec 2 work.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

poor domination!
is time for you to play some educational DS games on maths
*hide*


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

poor domination!
is time for you to play some educational DS games on maths
*hide*


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here you go dom try this 3293ersonal Trainer: Math LOL!
and elixer you double posted again haha =D lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

haha, double post again.

Only tip(s) that i can remember are these:

-read more papers, quite alot of topic are linked somehow/one  way or another to other stuff.
-google up old WW2 stuff and singapore stuff.
- checked up on your old papers to have a gasp of what were the stuff that were in it. Cos there is a high chance that they will turn up once again, one way or another.


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

No i don't mean tips for the SS paper... I meant tips that can get me studying... I have never studied non last minute, ever in my life, even for something major like PSLE, so I dunno how to get to it.

And c'mon... Does the game even come close to knowing the basic angle of sin125 degrees?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

domination!
front page!
check the homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*hides*

Hi syko,
how are you?

for domination and syko
http://cheats.gbatemp.net:8080/forum/viewt...699&start=0


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

im doing fine i just got home lol its like 3:30am i went to have some drinks with an old friend

Edit:lol elixer one of these days im gonna sit down and play all the imagine games from start to finish to see whats so great about them lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

is not that bad
at least it is better than many other ds games


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

lol like that Plushees game? lmao =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

I WANT TO FCUKING STUDY!!!! But... my nature makes me slack like hell.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fahter has been rather tough at work lately, so I figured i should finally pull myself together, but I'm just too used to laziness!!!

Anyone knows where I can read the Thor comics?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

idk i never used to read comics i do read manga but thats it and i didnt even start reading manga til about 2-3 years ago haha....my KH game locked up on me i got to this part where i had to fight a character and after i beat him the game froze the music kept playing but the screen was black =/ hopefully not a problem and just a one time thing...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

domination,
appreciate what you have

by the way.. anyone from singapore here felt the earthquake just happened?

syko,
when was your last update for loaders?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

on 27/09/09 mine are 25/09/09 should i just update them?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

YES


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

haha ok thats like the 4th loader change in the last week o.O lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

there might be one real soon





hope everyone is doing well from the earthquake


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

there might be one real soon





hope everyone is doing well from the earthquake


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

lol another double post =D haha well hopefully this fixes the problem because i dont like getting so far into a game then it just like cant go any further lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

No, didn't feel anything.

I think I should deserve to burn in hell, I said I would study but I can't make myself do it!!! FUCK.

And what loader change


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

for AKAIO dom


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

domination,
akaio's loader for KH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by the way.. i think i mentioned this
you can use my chinese DB for your itouch


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

im testing it out now to see if it works =D


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

i am off to sleep
have fun folks


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

good night elixer

Edit:ok the loader fixed my problem =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

So, dom, i guess this means u want to be a cleaner/toilet washer for life eh? Since you don want to study.



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> No i don't mean tips for the SS paper... I meant tips that can get me studying... I have never studied non last minute, ever in my life, even for something major like PSLE, so I dunno how to get to it.
> 
> And c'mon... Does the game even come close to knowing the basic angle of sin125 degrees?



chey, i thought what, and i seriously doubt that, at most its just simple math.

Anyway, this is what i always do
-Play any music BUT make sure they are not those sleepy music. Play some upbeat or inspring music, or i guess in your case, heavy metal(your aim here is to force your brain to be awake at even 3~4am, make sure u fall asleep by 4)
-just force your brain to remember stuff, its pretty much what i do,force it to remember
-go find some assessment books to practice, cramping is fun and all, but being able to do those questions are more effective.
-Flip through your book and make notes(i never quite got the hang of it, but it does help)
-On the day of the test, don forget to go through those notes.
-Drink lots of coffee, hate those? then fine... spam those bottle of coke/root beer/anything that has caffeine in it except tea for obvious reasons.
-and how about this, if you don study and fail, u die die also will be cleaner, at most salesman(not that i have anything against them) but if u fail, then your future is gona suck, say goodbye to games, cos u be working those 9 ~ 9 jobs
-Say goodbye to that political adviser bullshit as well, if u "don" feel like studying for your bloody major exam, but hey, its your future that u are ruining, so why the fk should i care?

What NOT to do:
-go to failblog/sgforums/any forum
-go to any video sharing site and look at funny clips(believed me i did this before my O level geography paper, thank god i am a natural bser in the past)
-relax, stress is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that's it, only stuff i can suggest and i practice them myself too, so u know it works, when i managed to pass my O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and MAKE sure the music isn't sleepy, i lost count of how many times i fall asleep for a while, waste time...

@elixir: never felt that, i was asleep when that happen, but my classmate told me that there was a tremor.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

update new loaders for akaio!

crazy game with freaking lots of piracy check


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

update new loaders for akaio!

crazy game with freaking lots of piracy check


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 30, 2009)

huh? what do u mean? the latest is on 27th or am i missing something?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

ill be back later going to the bank then out shopping lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

hahahahaha
guess normmatt didn't upload that


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah i downloaded 27th also thats all there is =P and elixer what game were you talking about when you said crazy game with lots of piracy checks?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

Giant Dragon = 81 piracy checks
all flash cart = dies expect  ak+akaio


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

lol that game looked really boring so i passed haha oh btw i just got my wii like 20 minutes ago =D my friend is gonna mod it when she gets off work =P


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

another girl FRIEND
make sure you do read the front page on 4.2


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah shes modded literally 1000's of Wii systems before she does it as a side business to her normal job =D lol hopefully my Wii isnt 4.2 already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it is ill mod my old wii in the mean time =D


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Giant Dragon = 81 piracy checks
> all flash cart = dies expect  ak+akaio



holy crap... i guess ubisoft were too free... 81... the hell, so what's next? they are going to attempt to break that record and make a game with an AP at every step of the game? Crazy guys...

Anyway, good morning to malaysians, americans, hong kongers and the rest of the world.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

yes ... it is 81 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it was a complicated one

it was checksum on 7 routines and ... another 7 checksum on that first 7 routines
so imagine how crazy is that


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

wow, that does sound insane and guess once the loader is out, i can try the game


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 1, 2009)

hmm so let me get this straight companies like ubisoft are putting 81 piracy checks on a horrible game while square enix barely puts anything on their good games? how does that work?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

no idea...
it is maybe a start of something
who knows what lies in the future
as far as i am concern...publishers are getting serious on fighting piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from now till the end of month
we will have tons of J release
so if anything changes
would be those


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

Elixir, any nice JP games coming soon?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

mrfatso,
good question
is always nice JP game
since when we have nice E/U game, unless you consider KH, ML as nice E/U game? which it is just translation of the original japanese game

today inazuma11 2 ... next week blue dragon 2
the whole october, november is frenzy month for J release



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> anything before the official release date is a leak...and its only a matter of time before the PS3 gets hacked too


is not really a leak my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sometimes they just sell it earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



unless you define leak as selling them earlier


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

Pwned

:3


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

haiz, why they just banned that guy already, and that url in the title isn't helping either.

okay, then how about any upcoming jp rpg/platformer?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

mrfatso,
did you read what i posted to you on WNB?
LOL

those that i mentioned is RPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the inazuma 11 2 is sports RPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iron master?
final fantasy
shin megami
white comic
bakugan
astro boy 
rune factory 3
might and magic


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

WNB? i never checked there for a while and i don think u post to me anything other than those usrcheat.dat.

hmm, i remember u mentioned iron master a few months ago, so any news on that?

edit: white comic? that's new..


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

i thought you were at wnb ...
i saw you mrfatso1
so i sent you a pm on my flame post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





these are coming out on this month


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 1, 2009)

not many games i want til december...i need to start buying more PS3 & 360 games =D


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

I see, let me log in to my WNB and i have a look

edit: saw it, nuts there's no reminder that i had a pm, if u didn't tell me, i wouldnt have noticed it at all.

By the way, final fantasy? is it that one with the animal crossing like characters? and cool, white comic looks like a rpg version of jump! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darn japanese, they get all the cool crossovers while we get left with nothing much

Hikari no 4 Senshi: Final Fantasy Gaiden


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

yes! mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E/U gets nice game too
like battle of giant dragon with 81 piracy achecks


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

so elixir, your loader is the newest one that hasn't been uploaded to gbatemp server yet, right?

ya, we do get nice games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the next imagine game will have 88  APs in there


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahhaa
basically i asked you to read flame post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love flaming
especially i hardly flame on my forum side
what to do
i was so free last night
hence FLAME


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

so how are u feeling today? so when's the imagine spam coming?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

should be saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am feeling great today with strong confident level even i am just completed the thing for 5%
anyhow i must complete the bid before 10am tomorrow morning
12am is the deadline
lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well as you all know todays the big day. :yaychina:


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

i know
i saw them demonstrate the nuclear war heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo hoooo


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

where elixir? any link available? 

seems like alot of people will be bz tmr as well, my friends just got a message from his supervisor (who disappeared for 2 weeks) and was told tomorrow they have to present something to samsung lol


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

mrfatso..
nope.. it was live telecast from tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tomorrow? hahahaha why is tomorrow a big day?
saturday is!! 
hooo hoooo hoooo


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm watching the Peraide on CCTV4 right now. It's awesome.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

argh, darn, i am in school, and the only tv there that i see are showing reruns of d. gray man episode 1 for the nth number of time, arghhh 

not for us, since tomorrow, the cilents will be coming to our school, so nervous...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just in case if you want to watch it guys, the channel is CCTV 4.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

even if i want to, also cannot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, just share with me the details.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

is superb
remember the opium war?
china was bullied?
today they used that as a message to show the whole world
they are not the old china 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is like 169 years from now
so they got 169 soldiers marched for 169 steps to raise the flag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



each soldiers footsteps are synchronised to 1 step 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

i saw them display their tank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo
world strongest fire power tank
yet is the top 3 tank in the world in terms of defense, offense and overall


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

All I'm seeing is Hu Jintao in a big limo and is waving to the massively huge Chinese army.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

arghh, why cant i be at home, i might be able to catch that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope they have a webcast of it soon or that someone post this clip on youtube. darn, the sound of 169 guy marching at the same beat would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

Now theyres just a bunch of marching soilders going in a circle in a small temple. Plus Jintao and Zeminis are just watching them.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

i think what vidboy watching is replay


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 1, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i think what vidboy watching is replay


Are you sure? 
Because it's 13:07 here and that seems like a reasonable time to have a celelbration.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

I see, well, this is the internet age after all, guess i checked youtube once i reach home, probably there would be someone who has film it and post it on yt


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

well the celebration started since early morning ler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




unless it is so many hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo hooo

mrfatso,
once inazuma11 is dumped
get ready
codes will out in seconds


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

no point haha, i am at shcool,so i still have to wait. by the way, where can i find the manga of that?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

i have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahahhaa
well what i mean is when the game is out
so no worries :>


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 1, 2009)

i felt tremors today at 10am. yesterday also. quite fun though


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

ah, okay, hmm, speaking of which, wasn't there an translation attempt at that game here?
edit: oo, knew it, there was one.. but guess it stopped 

oO, lucky, i didnt felt that at all


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

same here ..
i have got no feel for anything?

translation.. since when most of the E/U translation had went well
is just a bunch of attention seekers or wannabe
the most impressive one is mother3


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

nah, its at indonesia what, so probably the tremor too far away for u to felt that.

and I guess that seem to be the case for ds side at least, seems like other console have better luck. speaking of which, argh, i forgotten what nice translation there were for the SNES, i remember Eien no Filena and that's it, o ya, live-a-live, what else?


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 1, 2009)

my whole school evacuated for 1 period and then went back. miss my most hated lesson hahahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

not really mrfatso..
some of them from KL actually felt that


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

wow, guess i really must have felt asleep to have missed that. 

and congrats mysterio123, haha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

[16:39]  NDS Release: Inazuma Eleven 2 Kyoui no Shinryakusha Fire (JPN) [BAHAMUT]

[16:39]  NDS Release: Inazuma Eleven 2 Kyoui no Shinryakusha Blizzard (JPN) [BAHAMUT]


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

oO, i guess i get fire, i prefer something warm that the cold anyway


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

Wouldn't Inazuma Eleven 2 be Inazuma One Hundred and Twelve instead? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And meh, I don't care about china war stuff, i think weapons are cool but its not good. War should be condemned. Guess the Chinese must be really proud. I think they should just fight with US and get all their weapons destroyed along with US' to free the world of war.

FUck. I'm emo today,

I'm loving Public Image Limited tho.

And gonna start studying for the SS paper tmr after a while.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

shoo shoo, go away we don welcome you for this month till November,  go and study for your O level. If u are feeling emo, then just spam cheery music, problem solved.


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ima postin' in your thread. C'mon its just chinese O levels, I can't really study it.... But maybe I'll just stat studying more since exams is alrdy here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I dun listen to cheery music.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

well. its the fastest way to get out of emo, aside from watching funny clips or pics all day long

or ksing noobs in maplestory, somehow it has a lot more happiness factor than any other game.

Well, just do some light research for chinese, like elderly and vandalism, they probably ask u something about work balance or some other topic like drugs and etc.

and also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 curse you for posting here >


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG, I just made a facebook account. Like so shocking right???!!!! I think I need to self mutilate myself for the humilliation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j/k theres really nothing cool on facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna study _soon_ fb is  not something interesting enuf to let me waste my time.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

inazuma 11 2 is epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



after i finish saga 2..
is either bluedragon2 or inazuma2

oh my god..
the whole month of october is just full of freaking epic J games


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

i just got it and woot, gona completed mario in a while, i guess i just skipped the darn minigame and go for the all item code blah.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 1, 2009)

khr Spoilers have killed people.

today i had EL and chinese paper 1...?? ??? was the question i did and im not going to type what i w rote(because i interpreted it as a "recall of a meeting in a cinema/theatre") did argumentative for english(youngsters do not know the importance of good education for their own future. do you agree/disagree)

also i didnt know changi had a secret recreation club! 


also happy 60th birthday china lol.


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

KHR spoilers? Kawahiro?

And pikachu, you have scanner? Can scan me some of your old math papers pls... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, facebook is boring. Mafia Wars is just clicking here and there. FB is overrated boring shit.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

why the heck are u playing MW anyway? that game is darn sian, for no-life guys like me hor, go play tetris haha, at least more fun


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> KHR spoilers? Kawahiro?
> 
> And pikachu, you have scanner? Can scan me some of your old math papers pls...
> 
> ...


eh no not kawahira, but hibari.



Spoiler











this one is the colour spread, super fail.



Spoiler











issue cover of shonen jump



Spoiler


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't see the spoilers anywhere. And if by "color pages" they meant taht, I'm pretty dissapointed, or is there actually really color page?

And I play Mafia Wars because TrolleyDave played it. I dunno what games are fun. Well apparently, most games some require friends to be fun, so I guess I'll just stick to Mafia Wars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or I'll just go play something like AQ Worlds instead.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 1, 2009)

hm, reborn's having 3 more cover pages(this week the next the next and the next.)
the giant one's a colour spread or something. got some more pics but too lazy to link, just go to mangahelpers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i play mafia wars.. like once a month.


wait, you really got a facebook account? emailaddressplz


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

Meh... I just want the color pages this week, Just 2 or 3 is good enough. I miss seeing KHR in color during anime, but manga is awesome. I really want to see KHR anime but no time.

And what, my email. I dun have one. I have a gbatemp account, a gamespot account, a gonintendo account, a flashcartreviewsaccount, a youtube account, a facebook account, but no email account. Sad me. *TROLLING* Muahahahaha... 

Man.... Only tenpers I have friends are TrolleyDave and Hadrian. I need more hawt caucasseans(however you spell them)

Edit:
VV_VV


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 1, 2009)

i gave up on the anime after the latest episode. >_> ugh the kiddiness of it all. seriously..

didn't you say you played mafia wars? o.o


caucasians? lol. isn't vidboy one?

edit: lol muttons to midnight keep bashing ris low and her "boomz"


----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)

What in the world is a muttons to midnight.

ANd vidboy you got facebook? I'm collecting caucasseans(or however you spell them) now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Mafia Wars suck. Its boring.

KHR anime is cool... haven't watched for a very very very long time already.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

of cos its boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait till u get to my level, even worse especially since the money is so hard to get, darn moscow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




99 energy and i only get 5% mastery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hm, pika is the facebook game expert, she should know some nice one, after all, she intro me to some worm like game.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

mrfatso
codes for inazuma 11 is out!!!
go download the temp.rar 





i will send you the password via msn


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

so fast .... i just finished mario lol, not gona do the minigame legit, just use all item cheat and got my rewards


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

ipikachu,
just incase you always want the latest cheat
try the chinese DB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is almost as good as the gbatemp english version


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

that's not exactly true, the CN version has more cheats though haha

edit: well, see ya, i am off and good luck with the bidding. as for me, hope i don messed up, tomorrow meeting cilent ...

edit2: By the way, One Piece is out.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks mrfatso for the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck with your meeting
may ps3 with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahahahhaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 

hahahahh about the chn db


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 1, 2009)

its cold today its so nice =)...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

someone said this to me...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Exilirdread you have to understand that patience is of the esence and wii sucks
> 
> my reply is
> QUOTENintendo Champion,
> ...


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 1, 2009)

im home from helping my friend move(although i shouldnt be doing that stuff because of my knee) im glad it wasnt hot today =D


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 2, 2009)

morning!!!
i didn't sleep the whole night
trying to finish my tender
guess i can relax a little
the remaining one won't consume too much time

thank god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but a 50k approximate 14-15k usd deposit is epic


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 2, 2009)

wow, as for me, i just didn't get any nice sleep, can't stop worrying about part of my codes and how to fixed or refined them. 

well, remember elixir, drink lots of coffee, hmm, todays the day that dom is taking his test, well, wish him good luck.


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 2, 2009)

go old town drink white coffee


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> And vidboy you got facebook? I'm collecting Caucasians(or however you spell them) now


No
I think Social Networks destroy your life...
BUT, I have a Twitter account.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, twitter for what?

Anyway, vid, did any strange people add u to their following as well, these people really nothing to do, tweeting blank accounts haha

edit: holy.. didn't realised that namco X Capcom has a team translating it


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 2, 2009)

hello
i am back!!!!
just woke up from my slumberland? nah actually woke up for quite sometime
internet connection was dead for sometime
CRAP


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 2, 2009)

crap on the internet and internet dead?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 2, 2009)

mrfatso,
please check the cheat forum on my PM
and please download the latest DB


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 2, 2009)

no idea, well, back from cinema, cloudy with a chance of meatballs is a pretty good movie, hey, it kept a sleepy guy like me awake for the entire duration of the movie, glued to my seat so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: elixir, i found a ps2 game called Zill’Oll Infinite that u might like, it has that open scenerio concept that u liked and there's a translation patch for it @ http://transgen.890m.com/download.php?view.6

not sure if u knew about it.

edit2: okay, i have a look, elixir, if its a port of the jp code, then ya, it probably have the same issue as the it, in that it works, ya, but only till the first objective, and that's it.

edit3: anyway, i have a look tomorrow, gona go to sleep early... never ate dinner haiz, underestimate ticket price and gona go to bed and hiberate for a day


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 2, 2009)

Zill? i think i have the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso... i had updated the chn db with those codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go try it..
nah.. the problem is the dude who file the report complains the code doesn't work
as far as i can recall it won't work on all missions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it depends on the nature


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 3, 2009)

this thread is getting dead..


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

ya, syko not posting here = no1 to chat with me and bump this continuously haiz.

So elixir, what does that patch translate anyway? currently getting that capcom crossover game ;

@elixir: ya, that's what happen in the jp version, so i am guessing that it should have the same effect here. Anyway, my ds just finished charging, so i am off to test the mission code.

edit2: only tried the max gauge when increased it work as per intended so far i guess, will try it again next time i get to addlin town


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 3, 2009)

nah it works as intended
i even put up a note on that code
it WORKS for NORMAL MISSION!

is just that dude didn't bother to read

no no.. i didn;t check the patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i said i got the game


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

Haiz, i see, too bad r4cce doesn't allow u to put colored text, if not, add red to it haha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 3, 2009)

i cbf...
thats why i say people blind!
don't read but complain
still i just check for the sake of incase is really broken instead of not working

anyway... i also CBF about the item codes
if they want a fix they send me a .sav
like my chinese forum.. they want code for this inazuma11
they send sav
i make for them


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

so any other games like inzauma? sports rpg or just this?


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 3, 2009)

hentai games are fun


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 3, 2009)

next week would be bluedragon 2 and other japanese game
isn't it crazY

LOL

we are trying to get a FTP


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

you mean that forum of yours? 

anyway, watching element hunter now, pretty cute and pretty nice so far.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




spent a couple of hours studying cheat codes




we are actually discussing the possibility of having a cheat oriented forum like gbatemp


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

i see, and haha, i just found out from wikipedia that element hunters is a science-fiction adventure aimed at children to teach chemical elements.

no wonder i felt something feels off haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its cos its educational haha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahahahaha
so would the wifi co op being educational?
damn ... i hope it is as good as the ps0

new DB would be up in short while
eta 5 minutes
i will put up a changelog from today onwards


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

hope not haha.

Anyway, if the game is same as the anime, then changing elements will change our weapons directly into something else, so far, i see a boomerang, a scythe, a sword and gun and flamethrower.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 3, 2009)

i want something as epic as ps0





kekekeke

the saga item modifier code is really epic too
you should try
this satelite laser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hooo hooo
super tank


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

arghh, spoiler haha

Anyway, saw another weapon at the episode 11xygen-> A tennis racket haha

, 1 more episode left to catch up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, far looks pretty epic, there's a total 113 elements, and u can combined them, so it should be epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just hope the inventory is limitless though. Hmm, wonder if they will use ps0 engine for the game.

If its the same as the anime, i am gona aim for Chlorine, get me a boomerang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe silicon(no idea what is it, but it looks nifty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

edit2: just caught up to the latest. Anyway, it seems like there are multiple form of the elements, so i guess u can somehow configure it to be different type of weapons?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 3, 2009)

make sure they won't use ps0 epic way of keeping item stats
never seen such a difficult one
hope this game won't be that manner


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 3, 2009)

well, guess we'll find out as soon as the game is out.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

before that lets get blue dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



morning ..
is a sunday
beautiful day as it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my son woke me up
if i am free today will continue study some codes


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 4, 2009)

lol i haven't posted in a while...been playing Wii and finishing KH going to the dodgers game in about 20 minutes =D ill be back later tonight...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

okay, see ya syko. 


@elixir: ya, its a wonderful day, gotten more used to grandia 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still not sure how to exactly leveled up skill :|

edit: for those who give a damn, bleach 3rd movie is now in sub and is out.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yo Dom.
You know Fort Canning Park?
Well my Favorite band was there on August 10th


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Yo Dom.
> You know Fort Canning Park?
> Well my Favorite band was there on August 10th



What? For the F1 thing?

I remember for F1, there was ZZ Top. Man so cool that a big abnd like them came to SG, but too bad I never went to see it.

Wait... You mean NIN? I don't remember seeing any ads for them...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

I dun really like NIN, but I guess they should be all right for me.

But Lady Gaga... I hate , the only song I like is poker face, and only when its covered by Chris Daughtry's sexy rock voice.

Keane, dunno much about them, but seems like another alternative band with coldplay and U2 like sound... I dun really like those bands.

Why didn't they have an ad for ZZ Top? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I didn't see the ad, probably cos I dun switch on my TV often, and when I switch it on, its the chinese channel.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

mrfatso... new update ! go grab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo hoooo
lots of nice cheats for inazum11


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I dun really like NIN, but I guess they should be all right for me.


They actually did some badass performances...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

i have no idea who they are
must be some unknown band


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i have no idea who they are
> must be some unknown band



LOL they are very famous..

I can't believe that one of the ads of the LG F1 Rocks didn't list ZZ Top in it. Blasphemy! ZZ Top has been more iconic than beyonce and black eyed peas throughout the last half of the century. 







This sucks, can't find any good quality ones... And it was rare for them to come to SG too... Wanted to see how good they were. The guitar was still kinda clear tho.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

so dom, how's your test, @elixir: okay, which one, the temp.rar with that very long and hard to remember password or usual?


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Not test, exams. SS was pretty fail... HCL was even failer.

Tmr theres EL paper2 and DnT... Fuck I hate DnT, should have took Computer Studies instead. Oh well, too late.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

then shoo shoo, go study for your exam, unless u want to repeat for a couple more years, a week or 2 without internet wouldnt kill anyone anyway.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 4, 2009)

great game =) the Dodgers won the National League West Division Title today =D playoffs start on Wednesday =P


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

i do hope domination being retain for 1 year
he is always full of excuses
if i am the admin of this site
i will ban him for the duration of his exam


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello guys, does anyone knows where to get M3i


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

sorry, no idea, too contented with my current flashcart to go around searching.

@elixir: agreed, but we are not mods nor are we admin, so we can't ban anyone during their exam duration, but still not much point, only gbatemp, he probably still have other source, unless we are able to block his internet...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 4, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i do hope domination being retain for 1 year
> he is always full of excuses
> if i am the admin of this site
> i will ban him for the duration of his exam


That's harsh dude...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

no, it isn't because its true what, he don want to fail, but he don want to study, so probably if he retain he will work harder next time round.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no, it isn't because its true what, he don want to fail, but he don want to study, so probably if he retain he will work harder next time round.


I think the ban thing is harsh.
And besides, if exilr even did ban him for not studying, a Mod or an Admin would remove exilr from the staff because he would be abusing the power.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

well...
because he could have really go to study
but he rather spend time here
i rather being harsh or mean.. but i do care for his academic results
i was there when i was younger
so i know how things work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fatso.. do you think bowser walks too slow?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

not really, maybe at the beginning, but after the carrot part, where u get that dashing skill, i feel bowser is alright, at least he is faster than mario haha.

Ya, and in singapore, that piece of paper is very important... You entire future depends on that, sure there are success stories of guys succeeding but that's cos they put in effort and are hardworking, both qualities that i don think dom has them.

In other words,like hell we will ever see dom succeeding in his life, he probably end up as a parasite of society, blah, i doubt he even get a job as a cleaner and reason why? He probably come up with bunch of excuses, like location too far or too stinky and blah blah blah.


In the end, it all comes to he is too lazy to give a fk about his life, so what can we do? As his friends, as another grownup? but to force him to work hard by whatever means we have, in this case, ban him(i guess we can only do that for the cheat forum and thanks for reminding me, gona find his post and ban him for a month)

edit:done


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

trust me.. bowser just flew through the map 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fatso..
new DB in eta 5 minutes


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

haiz, haven updated my DB for a week now, guess i look at the changlog in future.

Hmm, beginning to enjoy element hunter more and more, especially since the villains are not those kind buggers, who say, hey, they are weak, let them be strong enough to be a threat before we struggle with them, instead let's removed them as soon as possible.

At least, that seems to be happening at the beginning of the new episode, wonder how that turn out.


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @domination: Nanyang Poly, if u are interested in programming but u want to do less programming more designing, go singapore poly, they are like the inverse of us


the quote might be old...but nvm...


hey mrfatso, i'm in NYP too...
my 1st yr, studying digital media design (games) XD


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice, i hope u enjoy drawing 3D stuff in Maya.

From what i heard from the guys in DMD who are working with us in the final year project, u guys will be doing 3D maya stuff in 1st year, 2nd year, branch into animation or 2D drawing.

Animation will required more advanced stuff in maya and probably other tools as well, not sure if u guys will be doing scripting. 2D drawing, is just that, learn photoshop techniques.

Probably, storyboarding will be involved in one of the modules as well.
Not sure if u guys will be doing motion capture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If u want, i can ask those in DMD what did they do in 1st/2nd and 3rd year, so u have an advantage in that, u know what to prepared for.

and crap, thanks for reminding me, monday is week 6,which means i need to hurry up with my game prototype for the cilent. 

Well, i guess for lunch, i go to amk again haha. Any nice thing to recommended at ang mo kio? If not, i think i go sumo house have a look,see if its really 2.90 for 1 set.


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

i'll be having introduction to 3d module in my 2nd sem which is a few more weeks time
wad my course seem to be teaching are designing concept...drawing...story writting...animation...writting GDD...and idk

it will be nice if i get to kno wad yr 2 n 3 is doing but...the course depends on unique concept stuff...so idk

i dont kno any stuff in amk as i dont live there....i live a distance of 1 hr mrt trip away T_T

at bedok...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

okay, cos i am just sian of school food, so at the moment, lunch i just go amk eat, more stuff.

By the way, avoid the noodle hut and that yon tao fuu store there at south canteen , both of their food darn dangerous, gotten stomach aches a bunch of times there.

GDD


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

hahax...same here, i hated the south canteen food after my 3rd or 4th time in there
just by looking the the utensils bowls n stuff...70%+ are unclean
i ended up in koufu / mcdonald all the time nw

i'm doing GDD alrdy in my 1st yr 1st sem...and it has alot to write....get confused easily
i know its important as all lecturers called it the bible of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GDD the heart
Script the brain
Controls the bones
Graphics the skin
Player the muscles


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

oO, for us, we don have that method, we just remember and try and guess what we are supposed to do.


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Studied for a few hours... Having dinner now.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, dinner at 8.07pm, so late then eat dinner


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

Its late? The earliest time I've had dinner was at 7+... Cos normally when my father return from work, he go ta bao what. So around this time lar...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess late by my standard since last time i eat at 7, but now... its pretty random 8 ~ 9++pm


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

I think its more normal to eat around 5~6... But I guess I'm like that from young...

Anyways almost finished, gonna go study soon.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

hi mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hows life 
hooo hoooo

had my dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



updating DB right now

EDIT: today is quite a productive day.. in terms of making cheat codes





 really materialise some of the concepts and idea i got! now is only one last piece of code i should try to make and after that i guess i had master all search techniques other than some of those crazy ASM hack


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm having a mooncake now as desert, sorta.

We have two boxes and some more that my auntie made and we haven't even ate a single one yesterday.


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

finally got back...after a long dinner and tv break

i missed dumplings whn it comes to mooncake festival for some reason


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

huh? mooncake festival? ITS TODAY??!

well, guess i missed it, maybe i can just go out and buy myself a mooncake tomorrow. 

@Elixir: wonderful, just went past the entire romhacking.net site and found most of the old games that i lost when my pc crashed a week or so ago. Found some new gems along the way. But for others, arghh, still can't remember them, i know i got a few more missing but what???

@dom: better to have a constant eating habit then to suddenly eat at 7, next day at 9 and on another day at 8 and shoo shoo, shouldnt u be studying now?


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

hmm... i tink mooncake festival is ytd....the 15th of the 8th month
today is the 16th


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

i see, well, another festival missed, guess i have my own mooncake festival tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hopefully mooncake has gotten cheaper by tomorrow as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wonder, what's the usual price of a mooncake anyway?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just did a facial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo hooo ~!
tested those new mario codes
works well


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

awesome qns which i myself am wondering as i'm not a guy who goes shopping XD

i tink it shuld be around $10-$20 per box...will reach $70+ for those high-class shops


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net:8080/forum/viewt...p?f=7&t=736

what what ? what is 10-20SGD perbox?
what did i miss?


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

mooncakessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
about to say dumplings some how...lol


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

a box should be around 20 SGD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that depends on the flavours you buy


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

i wonder if there will be any more those 1 day stores in nyp, then i can enjoy those free samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but as for me, not gona buy 1 box, just buy 1 will do, i can't eat too many sweet things anyway.

edit: anyway, just chill, drink more tea, or better yet, don make any code or look at the cheat forum till your bid is done, then u be more relaxed


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone in Singapore/Malaysia


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

night time here...good morning to you i guess

@mrfatso: how often do nyp have those 1 day stores or week fair? coz by looking at my 2nd sem timetable...i need a place to wonder around if i reach too early to nyp


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

lol, its not morning, its currently 10.44pm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i am off to bed, its gona be a stressful week come monday. Have fun chatting guys, and see ya.

@david: not sure, usually out of the blues i guess. but i think they have one of those hard to find leafets telling u that they have this event. Those business people really suck at organizing these things. Do they expect people to have super vision to spot their hard to find leafets? And that what? everyone bring 50++ bucks to school everyday, i really don think so, at least not me.

So, how do they expect electronic to sell well, u need quite a lot of money to buy those. Same goes to the stuff like handbags and t-shirt and camera, only thing that i can buy with my tiny allowance are just hot dogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wanted to buy cake/ other stuff, but never was able to, i mean how to? When i only have 1 hour break, going back home and back, will take more than that already.

Speaking of which, i wonder if this year, they will be selling comic again, although i wouldnt be surprised if it has already fade away silently.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 4, 2009)

lol well its morning here its only about to be 8am =P goodnight mrfatso.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

i am chill for sure
is just sometimes we have to fire back
they made it sound like we are working for them
i say fuck you


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

goodnight mrfatso...

such coincidence to meet a person of the same sch on net randomly though hahax...mayb we had walk passed eachother before too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its Davis not david
i bought a razor mouse though during the may (i tink) electronic fair...and staved for 2wks...XD


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

it won't be hard to locate mrfatso!
it is because he would be the blur and clumsy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




youshould eye any guy that carry a DS


----------



## davislim (Oct 4, 2009)

lol...
so are you recommending me to run up to random ppl with blur and clumsy looks with a DS and shout: Yo, mrfatso
i might end up in blacklist XD


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 4, 2009)

why not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just make sure they don't reply you with Z


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 4, 2009)

lol i downloaded that Where's Waldo game for my daughter and she beat it already o.O lmao talk about no effort in making a long game lol!


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello guys, does anyone knows where to get M3i in SG?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

nah, i just be walking around looking for food at around 12 to 1pm. Probably will be at amk if not, at south canteen if i am eating with friends.

@kohkindachi: sorry, only way i know to get flashcart at the current rate would be to buy them online. Well, i can try and help u check in amk, do they sell that.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

mrfatso,
remember the scooby game... ? game solved with all the unlock codes!!
someone send me another save and i tried it on no$zoomer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wonderful


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm back from the Dodgers game last game of the season lol now the play offs start wednesday...btw elixer is that scooby game any good it looked nice but any fun?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

better than average 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats what i will comment on the game


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 5, 2009)

cool well it looks like something i will enjoy then =) rather then something just for my daughter haha i grew up watching scooby =p


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

you can see some efforts there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is not any spectacular but at least is not shovelware


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

@elixir: i see, well, u could just leave that inzama thread locked with the post, instead of deleting it, its just 1 guy whining anyway. 

@syko: its pretty fun, only thing i don like is how easy it is to accidentally hit your partner and they did managed to reproduced scobby and crew's voice pretty wonderfully as well.

overall, its quite a decent platformer. Its definitely not shovelware, there are effort in making this game.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 5, 2009)

well the last scooby game that i played(that was enjoyable) was on the N64 i dont remember the name of the game and it wasnt very long but the whole point of that game was to set up traps and stuff to catch the bad guys lol! =P.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

lol. sounds like that game that i used to play on my friend's gameboy, i think it was called spy vs spy


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

whining?
it doesn't sound like whining to me!
it sounds like i am a mother fucking pathetic no life slaves for idiots!


*I presume it is your job* to make me a code to unlock all the Relation Scouting machine's all recruitable characters?
Also a code to make GP and TP infinite? not to change them to 999 would also be appreciated.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

hmm, now that i re-read that bold part, and looking at first post, ya, it looks pretty rude.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 5, 2009)

lol screw them elixer btw elixer i need a code that unlocks all NDS games on my R4 can you do that plox? lmao jk =D oh btw that scooby game was called Scooby Doo! Classic Creep Capers on N64 it got a bad rating but i found it fun even though it was really short =P lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

haha, could i have a code that translate all foreign language to english while you are at it XD

hmm, creep capers, that sounds kinda familiar, like i saw that word somewhere else.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 5, 2009)

lol it got like a 5/10 rating lol um if i remember right the cartridge was blue =p


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

lol, i have no idea about cartidge colors, never noticed them in the first place haha. i still have no idea what my gameboy cartridge colors are lol 

Scooby-Doo! Classic Creep Capers for Game Boy Color


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 5, 2009)

lol im talking about the N64 game =D the N64 cartridges came in different colors like Zelda was in Gold...wrestling games were in black and then Donkey Kong was Yellow some games were red,blue,green,grey etc =D


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah, i see, never knew that. but then again, i dont own a N64


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i dont own a N64


.....
>_____>


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

well, its true, i was born too late and at my age then, even if there's a N64 on sale and if i ask my parents, they probably say, NO! we cant buy that cos if we do, it will explode the tv and other weird excuses.

edit: vid, go look at this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=183718 and rage your heart out


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

could i have a code that generate $$$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mrfatso,
yes.. i am mad because of that ! not mad because of request
don't think is our duty to satisfy your needs
actually i could easily make those but meh..
i got much interesting codes to do


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

could i have a code that generates a fountain of youth and an int++ potion for me to spam? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, didn't realised that there are guys who can confused japanese with chinese. I mean they don even look alike..

By the way, have u saw Law's thread on NDS games?: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=183163

You know, speaking of needs, i read in a physiology book that s3x is actually on the bottom of human's needs, sad..

edit: found it.



Spoiler


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

mrfatso! you failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




needs at the lower tier of the pyramid are the most important 
hence physiological needs are the crucial
without them... any single race will go extinct
w/o sex you have no family


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @kohkindachi: sorry, only way i know to get flashcart at the current rate would be to buy them online. Well, i can try and help u check in amk, do they sell that.


Thanks, but i dun think AMK has it already. Last time funzcentre have, my i dun think so now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone using AK2i? Is it recommended?


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.... Last time I buy iTouch from them... They also sell R4... Then I remeber just a f ew months ago I ask for my friend, they say dun have liao.

And AK2i is probably one of the carts tempers would recommend strongly...

Shit, DnT fucking hard... Half of the terms I dunno... Hope at least the other half i know can help me pass... Tmr English paper one.... Easy. Paper one is alwasy easy....


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

@kindaichi: ya, just went to amk, only game connection has flashcart for sale. Only Ak2i, and i also just found out that xing tien ding stop selling ds stuff, there only got comic and lan shop. Haven check amk hub yet, not enuf time.

@dom: You sure its that hard and not u never study and practice ? Cos i remember my friend took D&T and he was in normal technial, and he told me it was pretty easy, same goes to another friend in another class who is in express steam as well. Or that since 3 years have past, somehow their standard for D&T rise while the rest dropped? 

@elixir: ya, i just realised that during lunch,is inverse of what i typed.
But i remember there was a pyramid of it that's inverse. i just don recall where and which book was it that i saw it.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

mrfatso,
you are always funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, please check the CCC forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

okay, by the way, have a look @ http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2305412

Maybe u can help. My chinese deteriorated again..

edit: saw it, and i am fine with it. Hmm, 200 more post before i request for another warning.

and i guess u have to edit the rules, since someone bought up that wifi code request.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

as funny as things are
you want to do something yet you can't do it
that is really....


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

do what??

edit: Inazuma Eleven CN is out, and haha, for a moment there, i thought that holy god, they translated the 2nd game already?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 5, 2009)

wut?

chinese paper two this thursday kbai


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 5, 2009)

who the hell studies for a language paper?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

blue dragon 2 is out


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, its like the scene group got a discussion and dump all the great games at once, Big Loser


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 5, 2009)

mrfatso..
new DB is out

EDIT: 

another new DB is out

can you try to finish star wars first mission for me?
so you can accumulate some credits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i want to make some unlock codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2:

is ok with the save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is a little headache making the health code
hahahahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

okay, just got the game just nice.

Anyway, good morning boys and girls from singapore/malaysia/hong kong/usa and the rest of the world.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good morning Mrfatso =P and everyone else in Singapore/Malaysia...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

good morning syko, and elixir, just finished the first mission on the bus trip, tiny save on its way,


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 6, 2009)

Sup guys.

It's national holidays here in China, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

hi ben, so how's the weather there?


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey ben...i'm trying to find a site that sells faceplates for guitar hero WT/5 that arent skins but actual faceplates lol....


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice day, sunny, but cool. =)


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 6, 2009)

hahahah

mrfatso,
sorry for the trouble
by the way i had made those codes i wanted
guess you didn't check my DB


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey elixer you know a bit about wii right?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

oO, its already in the DB, that fast?! Next u tell me u have games that are from the future.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 6, 2009)

i didn't realised i didn't upload the latest built
well
i just fixed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the HP and Shield Code (don't use)


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

okay, dling it now, so i can update at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so get the temp.rar or the other one?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 6, 2009)

get the one and only file with password


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 6, 2009)

lol so my internet died on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i spent an hour on the phone with my ISP getting it fixed since it was a problem on their end...the guy who was helping was named Cloud which was kind of weird lol...ok i have a question for any of you other then N64 wads is it better to just play games like nes/snes on the wii emulators or the VC versions?also since ive soft modded my wii does that affect me playing my legit games i havent tried them yet because i wasn't sure...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 6, 2009)

syko,
are you playing the new star war ?





mrfatso,
check msn for the code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please test it for me...

EDIT: if any of you playing spore with a good save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please forward it to me


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

haiz, fake msn sucks, i can't copy the code over.

dling spore now, as soon as i can play, i will try and pass u the save file as soon as possible.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i need a save that you can roam freely + battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i can make health code
if  you see some parts
just make sure you don't collect them
maybe an unlock part codes


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

what do u mean dont collect them? shouldnt that be the other way round? 

no worries about the save.  Going off in a while. So,i can start playing the game. By the way, how's dragon and saga

edit: just finished the first planet, and ship has been repaired, so pretty much, u can go to other planet, only 1 small problem, at the moment, its just 1 other planet, never the less, u still can travel back and fro.

And save has been sent, if its not far enuf, i try and clear the next world.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 6, 2009)

nope sorry elixer i'm not much of a star wars fan although the lego star wars games are fun haha =P


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 6, 2009)

thought of asking you be my guineapig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, mrfatso... another update! fixed all the damn blue dragon codes ! please refer to my wnb thread~! it might not work perfectly! but any fixes i think would be ASM~!
would do that during weekend
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

okay, let me go grab that.

and Good Morning to u guys.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

they say after CG the codes won't work
but after saving and restart it works
if you get any SAVE before CG send it to me
i think it could be the game is not reading from the check
check changes due to some reason

i am not sure how they consider CG
i do consider some cut scene as CG 
lol

EDIT: i had did the spore inf life code! will send to your mailbox shortly (is utf-8)! i tested on killing some critters! not yet find any big alien to test~! seems like there are a few codes to make for this game


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

lol, okay, if i have a save bfore that, i send it to u.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 7, 2009)

good morning everyone i just got back from my knee rehabilitation class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

cool, so how long more before your leg fully recovered?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

i think the last time he mentioned still a few more months


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

well, that just mean that for a few more months, we get get this thread larger at a faster rate >


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

hahahahaa...
evil mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just had lunched so freaking full ;(
yummy!

i just checked my DB
if i paste them on word
it contains say 15000 pages 
CRAZY stats huh?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

nah, this thread now so quiet, how grow it 

Same here, just returned from lunch, next time, crappy ramen... not worth that 4 dollar tag when its just noodle 1 egg and a little bit of meat and the standard soup.

and congrats i guess??


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol stupid ISP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the internet died again i threatened them on the phone i told them fix my internet NOW!!!!!! you have 12 hours to fix it or im switching my service lol they fixed it pretty fast lol...and yeah i still have another 5 months until my leg fully recovers.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

lol, guess u are lucky that they are quick enough to fix it instead of just going back to sleep after that.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol all it takes is a little threat that youre going to change to another ISP and they work fast ahaha they dont like losing money =P


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

this is what i usually do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but sometimes it doesn't work because over here everything is almost monopolise
LOL

mrfatso,
new DB download from cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 7, 2009)

o_o

this week is very good!
very nice!
good episode good posters!
tomorrow's chinese, weekend don't need to look at the assesment books!
though english also.
and geography and maths
umm.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, that was fast, its like elixir is 24/7 creating a new DB, once that is done, create the next DB "o

@elixir: kinda same here, singtel monopolise most of the stuff, electricity, telecommunication, internet, well, the other alternative is Starhub but i heard that starhub is pretty laggy.
what's the password?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

mrfatso,
don't need to test blue dragon!
i had made an ASM code for health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i need another favour from you get me a decent .sav for shin megami


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

shin megami? which one?? 

by the way, i wanted to tell u about your health and mp not working, guess i was too late haiz


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

which mp code?

which one? new one!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

the one that u passed to me in the email.

i tried the main character and the all team member, hp/mp never decrease didn't do anything, their hp and mp still decrease as usual.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

hahahahahaa
wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so far no one from wnb said it doesn't work
i tested it on akaio and it works for some reason
well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the one from email is damn old!
most likely is the non pointer version
give me 10 minutes
i upload a new DB
go download from gbatemp

i still need shin megami save
mine died
because i over-messing stuff


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 7, 2009)

oO, i just saw it on my source, that new shin megami, well, i play the game tomorrow.

I thought u were talking about persona series lol, so blur ~.~ 

Hmm, about blue dragon, is it cos i used a different patch? i used nori's patch if that helps anything.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 7, 2009)

because you used the old database my friend


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good Morning everyone from Singapore/Malaysia/Hong Kong/everywhere else...ill be back later going to get ready Dodgers Game 1st game of the playoffs =D...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 8, 2009)

enjoy your playoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo hooo

a few more games came out
but i will take it easy for today
settle shin megami is the goal


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 8, 2009)

i try and pass u a save by tonight. today is gona be pretty bz, mid project presentation today.

@syko: enjoy yourself.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 8, 2009)

well depends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i might go through the game once more
just to make a inf HP code
ASM ASM


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 8, 2009)

ookay, good luck with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this isnt the same as ml3 where the cheat engine got blocked by the patch haha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 8, 2009)

mrfatso! just run akaio
should not be a problem

anyway, i don't need megami save
i played the game a little
now try to make unlock all weapon and equipment


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 8, 2009)

back from the game woot another victory =D


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 8, 2009)

Just bought a ak2i for my NDSL, so lousy one, the menu doesn't show ak2i logo most of the time(dunno if it's my cart or dsl prob) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone recommend M3i Zero or CycloDs? And which online mart you guys went to buy?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 8, 2009)

i am reaching my breaking point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am going to take a break from cheat codes
will only make codes for my own DB
thats all...

too tired and breaking apart


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 8, 2009)

DAMN I CANT FIND MY TABLET PEN


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 8, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso! just run akaio
> should not be a problem
> 
> anyway, i don't need megami save
> ...



haha, i am running akaio, anyway i check back later and see if there's any updated db 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go and take a break 

@pika: got check under the couch ?

edit2: elixir, save file for megami has been sent, only went past the 2 starting fights and that mandatory speech, overall, most of the stuff should be doable like hp/mp/recruit, the basic necessary codes can be done, as for items


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 8, 2009)

MRFATSO,
AIYO...told you don't need it already
sorry wasted your time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had uploaded cheats on wnb
later will update the ftp after i make a few new codes for games


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 8, 2009)

ai ya, so blur today. So many things going on today..

edit: got my fire out.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 8, 2009)

what fire?
anyway, iron master out
check wnb for cheat codes
lazy to make unlock code
hoooo hooo hooooo


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 8, 2009)

nothing, just typed a rant and after that removed it. 

Remind me to trim my roms one of these days and try and get more space out of my sd haha

edit: so any AP in there?

edit2: don want to double post: Good morning Singapore/Malaysia/USA/Hong Kong and China and the rest of the world


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 9, 2009)

haven't test the game yet
just used that to make cheat codes





haven't been playing games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sob


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 9, 2009)

Back from the playoff game...best game of the year...comeback victory =D

Edit:Sigh no One Piece next week =/


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 9, 2009)

same here, blue dragon is still feeling lonely :|


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 9, 2009)

syko.
it sounds like the match was damn great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mrfatso,
you said you send me a pkmn save? where?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 9, 2009)

sorry, just got back from school, walked to bishan today, damn, that's a pretty good lasagna and only 4.90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nearly half the price of usual stores.

anyway, save on its way, so far, finished the starting dungeon, and cleared the next dungeon.

At the moment is that save that Azuarmil quest at that mountain.


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2009)

How does Lasagna taste anyways? Garfield love it so much XD

Been walking to and back from school lately. Don't like taking bus, so cramped.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 9, 2009)

quite nice.

its like a layer cake only instead of cake, u have those pasta as layer, in between are a mixture of tomato and minced meat, then at top layer, sprinkle mozzerlla cheese and bake it.

So end product is a little like that chicken bognease pasta that u eat. but much nicer in my own opinion.

At pastamania, lasgana cost 9.90 here is 4.90 so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 half the price and its still pretty good as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O ya, elixir, save has been sent.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 9, 2009)

hooo hooo
fatso..
you will love my update for today
damn big update


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 9, 2009)

where? wnb or gbatemp?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 9, 2009)

WNB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehehehee
updating soon

as usual get it from the FTP ok?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 9, 2009)

okay, will do. i just hope rizoad doesn't pop up soon, my sd is running out of spaces, i just checked, left 700mb

edit: hmm, i never realised this before, but wow, i have a huge sig space


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 9, 2009)

buy a new SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go grab the latest built 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lots of codes added
hahahahaha
crazy spreeeee

the mystery of sky..
i didn't test those codes well enough
could be broken here and there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kekekeke


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

that i wouldnt know, at most, just use x2 exp and inf tummy and hp/mp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm, wiindsbbs still has the one from 2 days back, so its the one at gbatemp i gathered? 

Anyway, good morning singapore/malaysia/hong kongers/USA


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 10, 2009)

mrfatso..
cheats.gbatemp.net/chn
download the temp.rar
the usual password

your rizoawd is out


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

lol, i don remember the password, so long :S

the only thing that i do remember is that it contains elixir and the word the or something like that.

edit: got it.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 10, 2009)

hahahahaha
alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how is it?
love the change log?
by the way rizoawd codes are done!
check cheat forum for it
i will update my DB later


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

changelog? i don see it. If its instead the temp.rar, can't access it since i don have the password haha.

Finally, just finished jojo's stardust arc.

edit: okay saw it.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey guys.. where do you all get your manga? The one I go to doesn't update very frequently.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

onemanga or mangafox.

and thanks elixir for the pm.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

try onemanga

Edit:lol mrfatso you beat me to it =P...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 10, 2009)

no problem
hooo hooo hooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mrfatso,
tell me hows the change log , k?


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

people dont like to respond to simple questions about wii so maybe you guys would know.......if i was to unsoftmod my wii and change it back to normal can i still use my VC/Wiiware games that i have saved on my SD card or would they become useless???...also elixer since youre a cheat code person how would i go about making a cheat db for wii emulators like snes9GX?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 10, 2009)

cheat code? you need usb gecko to make some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they have some tools for compiling cheat database
but it would be better you use usb gecko
so you can switch on and off the codes easily via wii
otherwise, you have to use your pc to do the work

can't really answer you since i haven't been touching wii for ages
try go usbgecko or wiird forum


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

oh ok thanks ive been looking at like 5 different forums and i cant find an answer about keeping my VC/Wiiware games if i can keep them im going to make my wii factory state again if not ill keep it modded.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

hmm, for some stupid reason, notepad wasn't able to read those words, lucky i have open office and nice change log 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the codes looks pretty fancy. 

and also, on another news, there's a patch for secret of evermore at romhacking.net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which rebalanced the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can find more info here: http://www.ninakoru.com/SoE/index.html


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 10, 2009)

syko,
i didn't help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
hahahahahahaha
yeah lots of fancy code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i am working with one of the guy to make the DB fuller


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

haha elixer its cool =D if i dont get the answer i'm looking for about VC/wiiware then ill just leave it softmodded um and i think ill just make the codes using snes9 PC emulator its only like 70 games so it shouldnt take long ...its not like doing a 4000+ game db like you =D haha


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

hmm, elixir, i thought u were learning wii code making?


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

Syko has deviated onto our timezone once again. Sorta... Its about morning, but yeah you get what I mean.

Wii has cheat codes?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

yup, they do, elixir shown me once a wii booklet on how to make codes.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

i wasnt looking for Wii cheats i was looking for cheats to use on SNES emulator for Wii =P and idk what schedule im on lol i just lost track of time ahaha i was playing onslaught.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

Bad schedule... Its about morning in U.S. already right? I'm sure you have eye circles and eye bags right? You stay up too often.

But nvm... Haven't talk to you for some time.

And I still love Led Zepeplin. Isn't that a suprise? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm listening to The Who more now. Cool band.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

so how's your study for O level? or again, gave up?


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

Errrr what study for O Levels? Chinese? Still ok, doing a few mock papers here and there. I think its paper 2 that will kill me. At least paper 1 has dictionary.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol yeah i know i havent been around much lately but i probably should get to bed so ill be up in time to watch the Dodgers game =P they're on the road this time so im not gonna be at the game lol.


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 10, 2009)

We should let this thread die someday. its too friggin long


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 10, 2009)

haha, that was what dom said 232 pages ago


----------



## davislim (Oct 10, 2009)

232 long??? man i was hoping for a thread to go over 500+...lol


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 11, 2009)

232? we aim for the same pages as hadrian's post


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

haha, that's a good plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don worry, with me and elixir and syko and the rest of u, this thread will survive where the others has fallen


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol although i haven't been posting as much lately haha ill try to post more =D


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 11, 2009)

others? what others?
since when you have similar threads like this
LOL

EDIT: mrfatso.. witch's tale is out!


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol im addicted to Space Invaders Get Even lol its fun destroying everything =P


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

as in those other speaker corners.

and ya, i got the game already. Just that, i am feeling pretty tired of rpgs, taking a break now.

@syko: thanks for reminding me about that game, wonder if i am still able to find my old save.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrfatso i think you're thinking of Space Invaders Extreme & Space Invaders Extreme 2? Space Invaders Get Even is a WiiWare game where you play as the aliens destroying the humans =D


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 11, 2009)

space invaders extreme is really crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i love that game is like total destruction


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 11, 2009)

Elixer have you played Space Invaders Get Even on Wii? lol the each level it tells you what your objective is then you just blow up everything while u do it =D.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 11, 2009)

wii is a little too complicated for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my wii is on the shelves :
hahahahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

ya, i was thinking of the invader extreme, but the wii version sounds nice, instead of us destroying them, its their turn for revenge ;D


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 11, 2009)

its not a typical Space invaders game though where its just enemies coming down...

http://media.wii.ign.com/media/142/14239088/imgs_1.html

Edit: 1337 post Mrfatso =D i wont post anything til you see ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

haha, saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, go take a screenshot as a memorair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and oO, that game looks like something that i played a long while ago, probably on PC i guess


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 11, 2009)

meh its nice to see the numbers once but i dont need to take a screen lol =p


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

lol,1 more post before i get a nice number that's the same from front to back and vice versa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the moment, rewatchng a couple of old animes that i had completely forgotten, one of them is trigun, next would be the blue dragon anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: note to self- remember to watch final fantasy unlimited and Final Fantasy: Legend of the Crystals


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 11, 2009)

went to this book warehouse sales
end up bought lots of books for lil boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



today was a lazy day for me 
kekeke
ZZZZZZZZ...

mrfatso,
hows your witch tales?
love it?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 11, 2009)

i think....

i'll pass my chinese


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

@elixir: haven play yet, still watching trigun

and darn, my dad interrupted me, can't play grandia 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and crap, i hope my speaker are working, later on, there's gona be some president star charity or some shit.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 11, 2009)

today played some saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehehehe
fun fun fun!

ipikachu,
don't be a disgrace


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

started on a witch tale and i remember, darn, the first level is really hard since the enemies have such high health, gain 1 level and realised just how big a differences it made


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 11, 2009)

use quick levelup code just to make yourself comfortable


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

nah, i just found out what u mean by easy game.

just defeated my first card enemy, and fking hell... i been encountering that bastard for at least 20 battles and it keep running away and even if it doesnt. only 1 puny damage to it, so sad :| only way to kill was to have a crit which is hard enuf in the first place.

But, finally after 20th++ encounter, i finally defeated it and boom, level 3 -> level 7 instantly... wtf

this game after decent level, easy = yes, frustrating?? = yes as well thanks to these card enemies, i feel like putting my ds down and removing the game, but i must perserved, if not, i have too many games!!

edit @ 7.40am on 12th Oct : Good Morning to u guys from singapore/malaysia/hong kong/USA and the rest of the world

edit @ 9.26am on 12th Oct: Any singaporean or anyone reading this, mind helping me check if saizeriya is halal or not? Thanks

also, can u guys help me check, is there any cheap halal buffet that u know of that's below 30 if possible,


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 12, 2009)

lol, what disgrace?

on a side note i think i'll pass my paper 1 maths but not paper 2.


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

My school doesn't have 2 math papers, only one. So I think I most likely flunked math. 

I'm gonna go mug for Amaths. Anybody here profecient in Amaths? I can ask questions if I dunno? Fatso?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

my internet died~!
now i am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mrfatso,
got a better .sav for pkmn that can recruit?


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 12, 2009)

just got home from a BBQ =D ate too much...lol elixer my internet died 3 times this week they had to give me a new modem lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

lol, so how soon will u be sueing them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Domination said:
			
		

> My school doesn't have 2 math papers, only one. So I think I most likely flunked math.
> 
> I'm gonna go mug for Amaths. Anybody here profecient in Amaths? I can ask questions if I dunno? Fatso?
> 
> ...



not yet, i see how much can i rush after school.


----------



## davislim (Oct 12, 2009)

it seems that when you come to poly....u wont get a chance to use what u have learnt in secondary sch much


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

ya, most of the stuff has been evaporated, even my chinese also starts to fail, tsk, sooner or alter going to end up like pika's chinese level.


only a little bit of my matric survived, and the most basic of my chinese as well. Thank god for talking to myself all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way: http://www.cnngo.com/singapore/none/worlds...ore-no-1-399897


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 12, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, most of the stuff has been evaporated, even my chinese also starts to fail, tsk,* sooner or alter going to end up like pika's chinese level.*
> 
> 
> only a little bit of my matric survived, and the most basic of my chinese as well. Thank god for talking to myself all the time
> ...


;_;
eh, my chinese is of the lowest level, you wont get that low.
im sure one thing which will stay when i go poly/somewhere is art


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

ya, but pika, its true, my chinese really falling like fly, sooner or later, will reach your level de. Its just a matter of time. Maybe one or 2 more months? who knows..


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net:8080/forum/viewt...2&start=260

syko,
apparently they are upgrading the telephone system around my area
i saw them changing new panels and etc
that explains the down time ;(


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

haha, that part has already been done around  a month back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no downtime for me.


edit: and woah, that's a lot of spam in that thread.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

i hope that translate to HIGH SPEED BROADBAND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
you saw the pkmn thread right?
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

ya, poor elixir, no1 helping you with your save issue.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

true...
guess one request answered
which is the team rocket request


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

ya, and also, how was pokemon? fun ma?

Breath of fire new version is out @ http://www.romhacking.net/trans/1384/


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

nah...
not intending to play
lately studying cheat codes

will attempt a Dpad Code for a witch's tale + speed modifier
anyway, can i have your .sav
anywhere will do


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

okay, witch tale save should be arriving in a min at the cheat forum.

edit: posted there.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks man
your request answered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please take a look and test that for me

A typo on the code
fixed


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks elixir for the code, and hmm,it doesn't feels instant encounter more like increased encounter though.

edit: anyway, i am off. see ya


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it fits the purpose then
have fun


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks, by the way, your code, need to edit the title, is not normally no encounter, more like normal encounter and press left for increased encounter.


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

Wtf, I think I really need to practice more Amaths if I want to pass Os next year. Its like even as I refer to the solutions on the e-learning thing, some qns are still incomprehensible for me.

Die tomorrow. Need to work hard after exams liao.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

mrfatso,
check the forum~!
the problem here is today no fruitful results on Witch Tale on Speed modifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sigh..... 
feel depressed

Riz Zoawd - i made a size modifier code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hoo dorothy doesn't wear panty..
ipikachu better don't learn

i will still try to attempt the speed modifier codes for these games when i am free 

witch tale is harder because is using stylus!
so first thing is hunt down the dpad code


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Riz Zoawd - i made a size modifier code
> hooo hoo dorothy doesn't wear panty..
> ipikachu better don't learn



wat


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

he telling u don act like paris hilton go around don wear panties one, tsk tsk. 

Okay, looking at the forum at the moment.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 12, 2009)

well
dorothy is a little too short!
so i decided to make a her a little taller
but i regretted on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just flamed someone on cheat forum


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

ya, good morning to u too as well.

??what happened??


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

read the pkmn thread


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

okay, saw it but i still don get what u are mad about. only plausible reason that i can think of is cos he quote a lot but post a little.


----------



## Domination (Oct 13, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> paris hilton go around don wear panties one, tsk tsk.



So fatso isn't that clean after all eh?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

woah, dom, what type of rock were u living under? this was reported in the news a few months back, now its kinda common knowledge lol


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 13, 2009)

please please please let this thread die. its getting boring day by day


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> okay, saw it but i still don get what u are mad about. only plausible reason that i can think of is cos he quote a lot but post a little.



nah... was complaning shit when he said !
those damn codes are not in the first post 
when it was

yeah..
i think i am going to disable quotes for testing purpose
it gets annoying...
whenever the quotes just get too big
one page = 1 quote kind of thing


----------



## Domination (Oct 13, 2009)

mysterio123 said:
			
		

> please please please let this thread die. its getting boring day by day



O yeah I do remember someone in the forum rules theres this rule "You must read the SG speaker corner everday, rain or shine, or else you will be banned". Somethign like that? It was yu who bumped it too last time it died.

Well I'm posting less here already since its really getting boring, its all up to fatso and elixir.


----------



## mysterio123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> mysterio123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was still interesting then. i revived a mess.


----------



## Domination (Oct 13, 2009)

Like what everybody on the internets will say, if you don't like the thread don't post in it or even look at it. Simple as that. If it gets boring and all, no one will reply and it will die naturally.

And anybody here listens to Allman Brothers Band or Chuck Berry?


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol dom my dad listens to the allman brothers =D i dont care for them much...


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 13, 2009)

paris hilton what?
i read newspapers on weekdays 


lol, nowadays only fatso and elixir are active here, i dont really post since theres no point(i dont understand their codes and blah anymore) and.. im too lazy


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

iPikachu,
is ok we don't miss you here or IRC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so you can don't post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Domination,
i agree! if people find this thread is bad!
they won't post!

Syko,
so how was your wii


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wii is going great i ended up buying a 1TB HDD instead of using a ton of discs im gonna end up using all my extra DVDs for movies & Gamecube games...i have a couple of free days with nothing to do so expect me to be here more lol next play off game is on thursday =D...


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> iPikachu,
> is ok we don't miss you here or IRC
> 
> 
> ...


then why am i always kicked after being not on irc for some time


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

guess we should stop using celeb as examples when we typed next time, since pika and dom don understand them.

hmm, do u guys know what boomz means? and who was the one who coined that phrase?\

@dom: hmm, when was that rule made anyway??


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

i hate when people make stupid words like Boomz and try to start a crappy "thing" it gets really annoying lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

i didnt even know who coined that word till yesterday haha. 

In the end, i hope that that's only a passing fad that wont be revived in  a year or 2 time.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

wtf does Boomz even mean? it just sounds retarded no matter the definition...


----------



## Domination (Oct 13, 2009)

Fatso, no the rule was never made, I was just making my point.

And Syko, mind asking your dad for some cool Allman Bros songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And do you listen to Rock and Roll? Not rock, but old kind with people Cuck Berry.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

@dom: oO, i see. 



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> wtf does Boomz even mean? it just sounds retarded no matter the definition...



apparently, wikipedia was able to define it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boomz

before it gets deleted:"Boomz is a self-coined word by Miss Singapore World 2009 Ris Low. It is a Singlish, single word to summarize a combination of loud, bold, stunning and awesome. She defines it as "something red and loud", "you know, boomz!"."


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

sure dom ill call him after he gets off work tomorrow...and mrfatso no wonder i never heard that word it originated over there =D if any of my friends start using the word Boomz their gonna get a boomz to the back of the head =D haha


----------



## Domination (Oct 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> sure dom ill call him after he gets off work tomorrow..



Are you kidding? Cos I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And its embarrasing how we made such a tasteless new word.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol i'll really ask him if you want haha i dont mind


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

ya, it was still a nice and hilarous show when she spoke in that interview with her broken pronunciation.
and if anyone ask, not gona post that clip, just gona let this part of our history die


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

hahaha good idea mrfatso lmao i wouldnt want to show an embarrassing part of my culture either =D lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

who  will be anyway? i don think that there are any one who's proud to wear "i with stupid" t-shirt and tell people that they are next to stupid


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

hahahahaa
i will smack the dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, i just launched another flame on cheat forum


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol i know a lot of people who wear stuff like that =D haha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

hahahaha
i see people often wear those i love NY.. i love XXXX kind of t shirt

last time i used to have this t-shirt that bart simpsons showing you a middle finger 
another cool t shirt was the dog fucking a dog


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol i have a shirt that says "I Support Single Mothers $1 at a time" and shows a stripper on a pole =D


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

darn, those are the shirts that i wanted to buy, closest i had was something about being huggable.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

hahahahahha
mrfatso = fail!!!!

the best you should have should be mrfatso.com


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

Mrfatso you should get a shirt that has this LOL!


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

mrfatso,
get ready for cheat spree from next week onwards till december
proudly present by elixirdream
lots of J games are coming
hooo hooo hooooooooooooooo

*HYPED*


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

arghh, hope i get into attachment *WITH* money, gona need lots of that to spam on mirco-sds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@syko: lol, i would totally get that if possible and wear it to school all the time buhahaha

and atad off our usual chitchat:

Zone Alarm Pro Free:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=185387


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 13, 2009)

Spoiler



[18:31]  ah...
[18:31]  white comic!!
[18:31]  ninja captains looks fun
[18:31]  hmmmmm
[18:31]  fighting fantasy, some RPG
[18:32]  nah..
[18:32]  this week won't be busy
[18:32]  all the major titles are coming next week
[18:32]  rune factory 3
[18:32]  elemetanl hunters
[18:33]  ah...
[18:33]  ubisoft's cop is coming
[18:33]  on the 29th is crazy
[18:33]  FF
[18:33]  sword world 2.0
[18:33]  one of the fishin game
[18:34]  and GTA:CW J
[18:34]  ---
[18:34]  november
[18:34]  star wars again? elite squadron?
[18:35]  finally... style savvy!
[18:35]  this game is coming
[18:35]  this game was a huge success in japan
[18:35]  another shovel ware of the year
[18:35]  COKING MAMA
[18:36]  sakura note seems to be a good one
[18:36]  some nice platofrmer.. WIRE WAY
[18:36]  of course...
[18:36]  summon night X
[18:36]  hoo o hoooo hooo
[18:37]  chaotic: shawdow warriors, assasin creed and might and magic
[18:37]  these games look promising
[18:37]  wizardry!!!!! 
[18:37]  monster finder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
[18:38]  hoooray..
[18:38]  my favourite!! moomin
[18:38]  another new professor layton
[18:38]  november is another J spam 
[18:38]  ---
[18:38]  December
[18:39]  Yggdra unison, beyblade, pro yakyuu 12
[18:39]  cross treasures 
[18:39]  7th = ZELDA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[18:39]  10th Luminous Arc 3
[18:39]  ah.. finally
[18:39]  9 hours 9 persons 9 doors
[18:40]  waited this for quite sometime
[18:40]  waited this for quite sometime
[18:40]  hooo
[18:40]  some GAY novel game
[18:40]  winter sonata 
[18:40]  crap
[18:41]  hahaha post pet ds
[18:41]  finally
[18:41]  some moe moe world war 2 game
[18:41]  this is epic fail
[18:41]  new atelier game
[18:41]  ---
[18:42]  january = quiet month?
[18:43]  good
[18:43]  when i go holiday on christmas
[18:43]  there won't be any games that require cheat codes


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 13, 2009)

hoo hoo, did i saw the words summon night? 

arghh, crap i just remember, i was supposed to complete twin age a couple of months ago, but just never went through with it.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 14, 2009)

hahahaha
i will try to complete SAGA2 by this week
after that will start playing more on xbox360 or ps3


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

haha, good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for me, i guess i will carry on playing a witches tale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by the way, will removing the 1st half has any effect on the game?

Anyway, good morning guys, so what's new?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 14, 2009)

Fatso, why don't you just get the picture and bring it to print somewhere?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

lazy and plus, no idea where to go to print t-shirt


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 14, 2009)

tampines got one  shop at 3/4th floor for t shirts 

history was so easy today.


me and friends keep saying "boomz" lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my friends can imitate her "when im feeling naughty i like to wear soemthing rad, and lourd, something like, you know? boomz" nicely


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

smack your friend for me, that gal should be ignored forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hm, tampines where lol, that place so big.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

mrfatso all those type of shirts i just order them online if they dont have them at the mall =D


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 14, 2009)

my class loves ris low.

lol, tampines mall? not tampines 1 

theres a shop where you can make your own shirt i believe.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 14, 2009)

mrfatso,
*I make hell lots of codes, i collect them from others, i add them to my NDS database
i am proud to say my database is 15624 pages and still growing! It grows by 1-2 pages a day*


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 14, 2009)

large font type?

btw anyone watched bleach 241? awesomeness


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

@pika: thanks, i see if by friday they still can't settle on the class gathering, if they cant, then screw them, i will go to tampines mall and have a look. 



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> mrfatso all those type of shirts i just order them online if they dont have them at the mall =D



haha, i don have any means of buying things online, so i can only get things locally.

and thanks pika, i watch them once i get home, brr, walking in the rain sucks :|

@elixir: congrats, hopefully one of these days, yours db will surpassed the number of pages of the bible


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

if i get Download Content for a game does it work with the legit copies of the games? or only with the downloaded copy?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

not sure, if u are talking about ds, then i think so. i did received those downloadables for picross.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

i meant for Wii i decided to go ahead and buy a guitar hero ultimate package bundle and an extra guitar came with 4 guitar hero games so i was wondering if i could use download content i download off the net on a legit copy of the guitar hero games or not =D


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

ah, i see, then sorry, i have no idea since i don own a wii, 

and i asked elixir, he told me that he isn't sure as well since he hasn't use his wii for quite a while.

edit: crap, i just remember that i didn't clear Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure, crap!! and i have already gone near the end of the game too haiz..


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

its cool ill figure it out eventually when i try it lol! =D


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

okay, good luck with that.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 14, 2009)

why isn't my avatar changing


----------



## Domination (Oct 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> why isn't my avatar changing



the one with the lechorous mukuro?

And I'm watching Gurren Lagann now and godamn, that rossiu has to be the biggest faggot i've seen in any manga or anime.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 14, 2009)

isnt your avatar still that blondie?

edit: oO,next week bleach episode is gona be a slugfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit on 15th Oct: Good Morning to u guys.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 15, 2009)

Morning, MrFatso.

Damn, it's nice weather here today. Very cool.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah dom its supposed to be that...wait didnt i change it again?
 still looks like that guy with the


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 15, 2009)

see ya, pika. and good afternoon ben, sorry for the late response, my account in school was disabled so i wasn't able to log in till now haiz.

so pika: which are u, the left or right gal?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 15, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> see ya, pika. and good afternoon ben, sorry for the late response, my account in school was disabled so i wasn't able to log in till now haiz.
> 
> so pika: which are u, the left or right gal?


lol, none? thats chrome and thats chrome. i mean, nagi.


turns out five hundred days of summer was at 17:30 while that meatball one was at 16:00 so i watched the meatball one, kinda okay i guess. 

...
gummy bears.


----------



## Domination (Oct 15, 2009)

i'm sure pikachu is hotter right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of pikachu, haven't seen vidboy posting here lately. I wonder whats up with him?


And on a side-note: Facebook is actually lame.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 15, 2009)

dom, what took u so long to realised that? i already realised that on day 1, i just stuck to it cos arghh, i am so bored, its either this or neopet :|

By the way, did anyone watch Legend of the seekers on channel 5?

all i remember was boobies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



darn, i just realised that i have played too much games, u know how u always say, pff, there can never be too much gaming, well, i just realised that that isnt true and all it took was realising that i could summarize every fantasy story into something like noob kid suddenly found out that he is a hero of sort who soon becomes uber and defeat boss and restore peace and all the crap.

Anyway, guess i stop playing for a while, in the meantime,gona see if i can find the book, judging from wiki summary, this seems like a truely epic novel, well as epic as 11 novels goes.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 15, 2009)

isnt vidboy still active?

facebook is lame but.. eh.

i used to insult facebook sying its useless >_> until i saw pet society and played finished the tutorial... and thats the end of it.


i want to find flash foward's book. anyone watched it?

btw, anyone watched SG idol yesterday? epic fail


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry, don watch sg idol, heck the last idol i watched  was a year or 2 ago :| 

Flash forward?? never heard of that, what genre is that?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 15, 2009)

white comic is out!
awesome game

it kicks those pathetic bleach ass


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 15, 2009)

Holy crap, thanks for the awesome news, and woot, just finish reading  Metro Survive, great manga with a solid storyline

http://www.mangafox.com/manga/metro_survive/

edit: guess i have a look tomorrow


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



white comic seems like a collection of the manga heroes
lol

you collect them and use them to attack enemy
in other words similar to card game


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im still active.
But there isnt any good topics really...

And i've also been on VGBoxart lately since its my second most visited site i go on.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

it seems like everyone is busy

mrfatso,
tomorrow is deepavali


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 16, 2009)

every sunday at 10 or 11 pm, i forgot. doesnt it spam adverts all over channel 5?

today almost all the female teachers dressed up in.. the sari? or whats it called >_>



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> it kicks those pathetic bleach ass


aww ;_;
though its an rpg... erm got list of characters?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

its sari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so what did ipikachu dressed up with?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2009)

ya, i was bz with final prototype, didn't log in till now

Anyway, no point, i will still be at home sleeping, on monday, i will still be in school. 

@pika: just play the game


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 16, 2009)

uniform? lol.

it isnt out at my usual source, btw, is the language barrier thick?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

language is never a barrier
is just that you won't understand the plot


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2009)

ya, thats the only problem with jp games, at worst u just have no idea current plot is. the menus and skills, u can roughly guess.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

thats why those angmo love jp games
they prefer don't understand and play it
at worst some of those people will jump in and say
i want to translate this
but the funny part is the translator itself is an epic fail
beucase he/she doesn't even know how to translate the language

example:-
some translation that mrfatso asked me to help


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 16, 2009)

what lulzys.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2009)

oO?

but one thing that's good about foreign language games are that u will have to go back to the good old days of rpg, talk to everyone chat with with everything, look everywhere in order to advance plots


----------



## Domination (Oct 16, 2009)

Japan gets lots of exclusive games that are awesome. JUS is the best example!!!!!

And I just realised my classmate requested friendship on facebook... But I don't want to add real ppl I know....


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

ipikachu,
its just the fact

just look at chinese team and those we see from gbatemp

those we see from gbatemp is more about personal glories
those from chinese is to serve the country
mentality wise is different

look at the chinese
they are almost done with ookami?
gbatemp? we will be hearing all the people asking for translation
sigh...


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 16, 2009)

okami? the fox one? 

did i add you yet dom?


lol serve the country.


----------



## Domination (Oct 16, 2009)

Not yet. I know who you are and you haven't add me. 

And serve the country? To me, serving the country has a more political and abstract meaning. I'll call taht serving the chinese scene. Serving the country would require loyalty, but more importatnly patriotism. And to me, patriotism is doing something that is effectively beneficial to your country on a long-term basis. And serving the country is aiding the government, but yet aiding the people and future generation at the same time. The government is not the country, and most governments are myopic nowadays.

And I haven't seen Syko for a long time too


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2009)

i think he is out watching another game.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

well.. don't forget their mindset is different from ours
their mentality is serve the country (modern mindset + communism)
of course, better word would be serving the community
on the other hand, serving the community is also serving the country! 

in general, they just do it and asking nothing in return


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2009)

ya, mainly because they know that without them, they wont be able to enjoy any other games aside from those 5 games legally of cos. Still, thanks to them, i get to enjoy quite a number of games as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: by the way, mind if i swear at white comic? S.O.B made me too engrossed in the game, end up, i had to transfer same bus 5 times because i keep missing my bus-stop...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

hahahahhaha
what so attractive about the game
well i had made a money code and item code for the game
feel free to use it
ya.. can send me your .sav
so i can double check the item code i made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the rest of those codes are for battles are pointer code
hence they don't work





anyway, i had updated my DB
feel free to grab it
all the latest game besides the dolphin and squeeball
i am off to finish saga2 by tonight

by the way saga2 the HP max is 99999/99999
same as white comic


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL, why is there a need for such a high health?

Anyway, save is in forum at tj's thread... sign, there already put big big words, attach a save, why no1 listen... Its like they asking us to become like normmatt and be really strict. 

As for why is it attractive, i have no idea, i am just playing and praying that i get kindaichi and conan soon, I WANT MY DEATH GOD TEAM!! i 

but i have no idea, who else could i add to the death god team :|


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

mrfatso..
ok, will go download now! 
anyway... i had made a few useful code for you (download the latest temp.rar)
uploaded a few miuntes ago

GO TEST IT!!!!!
battle codes
should be working
at least it works for 2-3 battles

i won't be posting them
i will wait for japanese to post codes
this time around i won't post any codes
lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: got your .sav! you can remove them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe delete the post


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2009)

okay, got it, the temp.rar has updated yet, i guess it's gona take some time before the changes reflect?

Anyway, i am off to bed, i have a look at the temp.rar page again tomorrow.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

anyway, i had just updated the DB again
if you can't get the codes
just buzz me on msn

EDIT: updated


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

let me clear my cache and cookie first.

edit: got it. 

edit2: hmm, i just heard that chen wei lian song on radio and i remember that i saw him at ang mo kio central yesterday at 6, he was there promoting his album.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 17, 2009)

who?

the blind guy?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

ya, that blind dude.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

last night...
the indians here went wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they blasted the fireworks for almost an hour non stop!!!
awesomeeeeeee


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

So good, i guess if i go to little indian, i probably can hear some sort of celebration.

Anyway, so far so peaceful here,


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

is quiet here after the wild celebration
i guess some of them just went back home town


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

so what are your plans for today? just sit at home and sleep?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

only 3-4 games that requires code for my DB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am not going to give a damn on them
today is code making break


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

good good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now is public holiday after all, take a break from the code making and go visit the zoo with your family


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

hahahahaha...
too late for zoo
would be freaking hot

actually i want to know... or find out 
any short cut on adding codes
as such

::Leader 1st Move Modifier
121BA650 0000xxxx

CODE
0000 - Nothing
0001 - Iron Tail
0002 - Ice Ball
0003 - Yawn
0004 - Lovely Kiss
0005 - Nightmare
0006 - Morning Sun
0007 - Vital Throw
0008 - Dig
0009 - Thrash
000A - Sweet Scent
000B - Charm
000C - Rain Dance
000D - Confuse Ray
000E - Hail
000F - Aromatherapy
0010 - Bubble
0011 - Encore
0012 - Cut
0013 - Rage
0014 - Super Fang
0015 - Pain Split
0016 - Torment
0017 - String Shot
0018 - Swagger
0019 - Snore
001A - Heal Bell
001B - Screech
001C - Rock Throw
001D - Rock Smash
001E - Rock Slide
001F - Weather Ball
0020 - Whirlpool
0021 - Fake Tears
0022 - Sing
0023 - Spite
0024 - Air Cutter
0025 - SmokeScreen
0026 - Pursuit
0027 - DoubleSlap
0028 - Mirror Move
0029 - Overheat
002A - Aurora Beam
002B - Memento
002C - Octazooka
002D - Flatter
002E - Astonish
002F - Will-O-Wisp
0030 - Return
0031 - Grudge
0032 - Strength
0033 - Counter
0034 - Flame Wheel
0035 - Flamethrower
0036 - Odor Sleuth
0037 - Sharpen
0038 - Double Team
0039 - Gust
003A - Harden
003B - Disable
003C - Razor Wind
003D - Bide
003E - Crunch
003F - Bite
0040 - Thunder
0041 - ThunderPunch
0042 - Endeavor
0043 - Facade
0044 - Karate Chop
0045 - Clamp
0046 - Withdraw
0047 - Constrict
0048 - Brick Break
0049 - Rock Tomb
004A - Focus Energy
004B - Focus Punch
004C - Giga Drain
004D - Reversal
004E - SmellingSalt
004F - Spore
0050 - Leech Life
0051 - Slash
0052 - Silver Wind
0053 - Metal Sound
0054 - GrassWhistle
0055 - Tickle
0056 - Spider Web
0057 - Crabhammer
0058 - Haze
0059 - Mean Look
005A - Cross Chop
005B - Outrage
005C - Low Kick
005D - AncientPower
005E - Synthesis
005F - Agility
0060 - Rapid Spin
0061 - Icy Wind
0062 - Mind Reader
0063 - Cosmic Power
0064 - Sky Attack
0065 - Powder Snow
0066 - Follow Me
0067 - Meteor Mash
0068 - Endure
0069 - Rollout
006A - Scary Face
006B - Psybeam
006C - Psywave
006D - Psychic
006E - Psycho Boost
006F - Hypnosis
0070 - Uproar
0071 - Water Spout
0072 - Signal Beam
0073 - Psych Up
0074 - Submission
0075 - Recover
0076 - Earthquake
0077 - Nature Power
0078 - Lick
0079 - Flail
007A - Tail Whip
007B - Selfdestruct
007C - Stun Spore
007D - Bind
007E - Shadow Punch
007F - Shadow Ball
0080 - Charge
0081 - Thunderbolt
0082 - Mist
0083 - Fissure
0084 - ExtremeSpeed
0085 - Extrasensory
0086 - Safeguard
0087 - Absorb
0088 - Sky Uppercut
0089 - Skill Swap
008A - Sketch
008B - Headbutt
008C - Double-Edge
008D - Sandstorm
008E - Sand-Attack
008F - Sand Tomb
0090 - Spark
0091 - Swift
0092 - Kinesis
0093 - Smog
0094 - Growth
0095 - Sacred Fire
0096 - Sheer Cold
0097 - SolarBeam
0098 - SonicBoom
0099 - Fly
009A - Tackle
009B - Explosion
009C - Dive
009D - Fire Blast
009E - Waterfall
009F - Muddy Water
00A0 - Stockpile
00A1 - Slam
00A2 - Twister
00A3 - Bullet Seed
00A4 - Twineedle
00A5 - Softboiled
00A6 - Egg Bomb
00A7 - Faint Attack
00A8 - Barrage
00A9 - Minimize
00AA - Seismic Toss
00AB - Supersonic
00AC - Taunt
00AD - Moonlight
00AE - Peck
00AF - Arm Thrust
00B0 - Horn Attack
00B1 - Horn Drill
00B2 - Wing Attack
00B3 - Aerial Ace
00B4 - Icicle Spear
00B5 - Swords Dance
00B6 - Vine Whip
00B7 - Conversion
00B8 - Conversion 2
00B9 - Helping Hand
00BA - Iron Defense
00BB - Teleport
00BC - ThunderShock
00BD - Shock Wave
00BE - Quick Attack
00BF - Sweet Kiss
00C0 - Thunder Wave
00C1 - Zap Cannon
00C2 - Block
00C3 - Howl
00C4 - Poison Gas
00C5 - Toxic
00C6 - Poison Fang
00C7 - PoisonPowder
00C8 - Poison Sting
00C9 - Spike Cannon
00CA - Acid Armor
00CB - Take Down
00CC - Jump Kick
00CD - Bounce
00CE - Hi Jump Kick
00CF - Tri Attack
00D0 - Dragon Claw
00D1 - Trick
00D2 - Triple Kick
00D3 - Drill Peck
00D4 - Mud Sport
00D5 - Mud-Slap
00D6 - Thief
00D7 - Amnesia
00D8 - Night Shade
00D9 - Growl
00DA - Slack Off
00DB - Surf
00DC - Role Play
00DD - Needle Arm
00DE - Double Kick
00DF - Sunny Day
00E0 - Leer
00E1 - Wish
00E2 - Fake Out
00E3 - Sleep Talk
00E4 - Pay Day
00E5 - Assist
00E6 - Heat Wave
00E7 - Sleep Powder
00E8 - Rest
00E9 - Ingrain
00EA - Confusion
00EB - Body Slam
00EC - Swallow
00ED - Curse
00EE - Frenzy Plant
00EF - Hydro Cannon
00F0 - Hydro Pump
00F1 - Hyper Voice
00F2 - Hyper Beam
00F3 - Superpower
00F4 - Steel Wing
00F5 - Spit Up
00F6 - DynamicPunch
00F7 - Guillotine
00F8 - ViceGrip
00F9 - Knock Off
00FA - Pound
00FB - Razor Leaf
00FC - Baton Pass
00FD - Petal Dance
00FE - Splash
00FF - BubbleBeam
0100 - Doom Desire
0101 - Belly Drum
0102 - Barrier
0103 - Light Screen
0104 - Scratch
0105 - Hyper Fang
0106 - Ember
0107 - Secret Power
0108 - Dizzy Punch
0109 - Bulk Up
010A - Imprison
010B - FeatherDance
010C - Whirlwind
010D - Beat Up
010E - Blizzard
010F - Stomp
0110 - Blast Burn
0111 - Flash
0112 - Teeter Dance
0113 - Crush Claw
0114 - Blaze Kick
0115 - Present
0116 - Eruption
0117 - Sludge
0118 - Sludge Bomb
0119 - Glare
011A - Transform
011B - Poison Tail
011C - Roar
011D - Bone Rush
011E - Camouflage
011F - Covet
0120 - Tail Glow
0121 - Bone Club
0122 - Bonemerang
0123 - Fire Spin
0124 - Fire Punch
0125 - Perish Song
0126 - Wrap
0127 - Spikes
0128 - Magnitude
0129 - Magical Leaf
012A - Magic Coat
012B - Mud Shot
012C - Mach Punch
012D - Protect
012E - Defense Curl
012F - Rolling Kick
0130 - Substitute
0131 - Detect
0132 - Pin Missile
0133 - Water Sport
0134 - Water Gun
0135 - Mist Ball
0136 - Water Pulse
0137 - Fury Attack
0138 - Fury Swipes
0139 - Destiny Bond
013A - False Swipe
013B - Foresight
013C - Mirror Coat
013D - Future Sight
013E - Milk Drink
013F - Calm Mind
0140 - Mega Drain
0141 - Mega Kick
0142 - Mega Punch
0143 - Megahorn
0144 - Hidden Power
0145 - Metal Claw
0146 - Attract
0147 - Mimic
0148 - Frustration
0149 - Leech Seed
014A - Metronome
014B - Dream Eater
014C - Acid
014D - Meditate
014E - Snatch
014F - Luster Purge
0150 - Leaf Blade
0151 - Recycle
0152 - Reflect
0153 - Refresh
0154 - Revenge
0155 - Dragon Rage
0156 - DragonBreath
0157 - Dragon Dance
0158 - Ice Punch
0159 - Ice Beam
015A - Fury Cutter
015B - Comet Punch
015C - Skull Bash
015D - Lock-On
015E - Rock Blast
015F - Cotton Spore
0160 - Struggle
0161 - Aeroblast
0162 - Volt Tackle

0165 - Bide
0166 - Revenge
0167 - Avalanche
0168 - Wide Slash

018A - Vacuum-Cut

01AE - Hammer Arm
01AF - Iron Head
01B0 - Aqua Jet
01B1 - Aqua Tail
01B2 - Aqua Ring
01B3 - Spacial Rend
01B4 - Dark Pulse
01B5 - Ominous Wind
01B6 - Gastro Acid
01B7 - Healing Wish
01B8 - Close Combat
01B9 - Wood Hammer
01BA - Air Slash
01BB - Energy Ball
01BC - Tailwind
01BD - Punishment
01BE - Chatter
01BF - Lucky Chant
01C0 - Guard Swap
01C1 - Heal Order
01C2 - Heal Block
01C3 - Shadow Sneak
01C4 - Thunder Fang
01C5 - Rock Wrecker
01C6 - Focus Blast
01C7 - Giga Impact
01C8 - Defog
01C9 - Trump Card
01CA - Grass Knot
01CB - Cross Poison
01CC - Attack Order
01CD - Ice Fang
01CE - Ice Shard
01CF - Psycho Cut
01D0 - Psycho Shift
01D1 - Me First
01D2 - Embargo

01D4 - Seed Flare
01D5 - Brine
01D6 - X-Scissor
01D7 - Natural Gift
01D8 - Payback
01D9 - Zen Headbutt
01DA - Wring Out
01DB - Gyro Ball
01DC - Shadow Claw
01DD - Shadow Force
01DE - Gravity
01DF - Vacuum Wave
01E0 - Stealth Rock
01E1 - Stone Edge
01E2 - Switcheroo
01E3 - Dark Void
01E4 - Earth Power
01E5 - Gunk Shot
01E6 - Seed Bomb
01E7 - Double Hit
01E8 - Assurance
01E9 - Charge Beam
01EA - Pluck
01EB - Night Slash
01EC - Acupressure
01ED - Magnet Rise
01EE - Roar of Time
01EF - Poison Jab
01F0 - Toxic Spikes
01F1 - Last Resort
01F2 - Dragon Rush
01F3 - Trick Room
01F4 - Drain Punch
01F5 - Mud Bomb
01F6 - U-turn
01F7 - Fling
01F8 - Worry Seed
01F9 - Crush Grip
01FA - Heart Swap
01FB - Force Palm
01FC - Aura Sphere
01FD - Roost
01FE - Bullet Punch
01FF - Power Whip
0200 - Power Gem
0201 - Power Swap
0202 - Power Trick
0203 - Sucker Punch
0204 - Feint
0205 - Flare Blitz
0206 - Brave Bird
0207 - Lava Plume
0208 - Defend Order
0209 - Discharge
020A - Fire Fang
020B - Magnet Bomb
020C - Magma Storm
020D - Copycat
020E - Lunar Dance
020F - Mirror Shot
0210 - Miracle Eye
0211 - Bug Bite
0212 - Bug Buzz
0213 - Wake-Up Slap
0214 - Metal Burst
0215 - Head Smash
0216 - Captivate
0217 - Avalanche
0218 - Flash Cannon
0219 - Leaf Storm
021A - Draco Meteor
021B - Dragon Pulse
021C - Rock Polish
021D - Rock Climb
021E - Nasty Plot

01D3 - Judgment (no name)

0163 - regular attack (Normal A-button attack)
0169 - (Breaks wall piece in front)
016A - (Slashes in a circle)
016B - See-Trap (See-Trap Orb)
016C - Takeaway (Mug Orb)
016D - Rebound (Rebound Orb)
016E - Bloop Slash (Lob Orb)
016F - Switcher (Switcher Orb)
0170 - Blowback (Blowback Orb)
0171 - Warp (Warp Orb)
0172 - Transfer (Transfer Orb)
0173 - Slow Down (Slow Orb)
0174 - Speed Boost (All-Mach Orb)
0175 - Searchlight (Luminous Orb)
0176 - Petrify (Petrify Orb)
0177 - Stay Away (Stayaway Orb)
0178 - Pounce (Pounce Orb)
0179 - Trawl (Trawl Orb)
017A - Cleanse (Cleanse Orb)
017B - Observer (Foe-Seal Orb)
017C - Decoy Maker (Decoy Orb)
017D - Siesta (Slumber Orb)
017E - Totter (Totter Orb)
017F - Two-Edge (Two-Edge Orb)
0180 - No-Move (Silence Orb)
0181 - Escape (Escape Orb)
0182 - Scan (Scanner Orb)
0183 - Power-Ears (Radar Orb)
0184 - Drought (Sunny Orb)
0185 - Trap Buster (Trapbust Orb)
0186 - Wild Call (Rollcall Orb)
0187 - Invisify (Invisify Orb)
0188 - One-Shot (One-Shot Orb)
0189 - HP Gauge (Identify Orb)
018C - Shocker (Shocker Orb)
018E - Famish (Hunger Orb?)
018F - One-Room (One-Room Orb)
0190 - Fill-In (Fill-In Orb)
0191 - Trapper (Trapper Orb)
0193 - Itemize (Itemizer Orb)
0196 - Hurl (Hurl Orb)
0197 - Mobile (Mobile Orb)
0199 - See Stairs (Stairs Orb)
019A - Long Toss (Longtoss Orb)
019C - Pierce (Pierce Orb)
018B - Reviver (Reviver Seed?) (Does nothing?)
0192 - Possess (Does nothing?)
018D - Echo (Normal attack?)
01A8 - (Warp foe in front)
01A9 - (Petrify all foes on floor)


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

Or catch a movie or two? Or shopping?

Or listen to older discography... Would be good to reminiscent your teen days....

Listen to some Beatles.... Well, I am listening to them now


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

i am listening to ermmmm manic monday....

well should be going out later of the day


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

maybe u can try asking narin cos what i did was manuelly did those, but darn are those time consuming, anyway i see if google/yahoo has any result on that.

edit: nothing much, other than what we already know of. anyway


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks man
if i can find a way to add them ASAP
next thing i need to learn is abstract files from the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sigh.. sounds like many things to learn


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

extract files? i think dsbuff and those hacking tools can help u with that.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

AHAHAHAHA
damn...i am lazyyYYYyy

i am going back to white comic and study some codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



study but not making
is two different things!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

okay, well enjoy yourself


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

thats nothing to enjoy
is just studying how the game works


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

well, still its a holiday, enjoy yourself.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah...
waiting for my dad to get me lunch
after that will finish up saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hooo hooo hooo


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

haha, so how's the black hole spamming coming along?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

hahahaha
black hole spamming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just flamed mbruno and bloodadept!

mrfatso i am going to upload a new database in a short while ;P


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

okay, i will have a look once its up and thanks for it.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

a few more games came out
i would say is rather major for U release


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 17, 2009)

what games came out elixer? im exhausted i hate sitting in the sun for games X_X...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

Bakugan Battle Brawlers

Cooking Mama 3 Shop and Chop 

Marvel Super Hero Squad


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 17, 2009)

hmm ill probably get the latter 2 but ill pass on bakugan i'm not interested in that lol


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

Marvel superhero? Oh yeah, was waiting for it!

Cooking mama.... Meh, I'll rather have iron master in english.

On a side-note: The Beatles' "White Album" rocks!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

cooking mama cheats done!


----------



## Pcygigas (Oct 17, 2009)

happy deepavali to anyone who celebrates it 
finish my EOY papers felt so refreshed


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> happy deepavali to anyone who celebrates it
> finish my EOY papers felt so refreshed



Wh celebrate it!!!!! By enjoying the one day holiday on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Finished EOY papers on tuesday and had two days marking day immediately after that too!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 17, 2009)

lucky u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will be in school on monday, arghh, week 8, that means we got 2 weeks left to finish our crap, arghh 

and just returned from chatting with my friends

edit: woah, its 9 already? crap... haven eat my dinner.. ughh


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 17, 2009)

mrfatso..
come to msn now ;P
send you the latest db


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 18, 2009)

too late haha

Anyway, good morning everybody


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 18, 2009)

morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehehe
mrfatso.....
i requested codes from those newbies
i bet none of them could answer


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 18, 2009)

well, prof 9 will answer it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should add, could anyone other than prof 9 and helder and (insert those u considered pro enough) help fullfill these request.

edit: seems like there's gona be a new snes translation coming soon during novemeber for banish 2 and hehe, Mahou no Iroha is so cute


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 18, 2009)

come to msn.. i will send you the latest DB


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jeez mrfatso except my Msn invite...


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Jeez mrfatso except my Msn invite...



Its accept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay public holiday tmr!

Listening to Allman Brothers Band now!!! Rock ftw!


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Yay public holiday tmr!


yay 3 days in a row holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mon to wed)


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 18, 2009)

lucky, i still have to go to school, vid, resend me the invitation/


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? Marking day? I had mine last thursday and wednesday right after the exams.

And I made a mistake, its only holidays for schools tmr...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 18, 2009)

today i relax at home
try to finish saga2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know i have been saying that
the last BOSS just KO me so many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



god damn it


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think so,  but nonetheles im having two days of holiday and cupboard cleaning and one day of sentosa with friends. whee. :3


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 18, 2009)

mrfatso...
Still waiting....


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 18, 2009)

same here, its not appearing.. anyway let me try adding u instead.

edit:done


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 18, 2009)

finally finish SAGA
next will play megami on DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and wait for the new FF


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 18, 2009)

so how big was the difference between the gb and this?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 18, 2009)

basically is the same
but of course with MODERN gaming technology
it gives you another experience

however, the game is easier


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

hmm, that could explain the lack of gameover at the cave. but then again, havent been playing this for quite a while.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

ermm..infact during the later stage is very easy to get gameover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



imagine being surrounded by 30 monsters

anyway, why did i say the game is easier
ok..
because the map
it shows you where are all the monsters, items, and etc
it makes the explorartion part so much easier
saga2 GB was known for SEARCH for it...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

ah, i see, 

By the way, any good suggestion on curing headaches?


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

You have Panadol? Or just have a nap in the lecture theater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, LED ZEPPELIN ROCKS. Ok, randomness over


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

don have any of those and i am not in lecture threater, more like in a cubicle


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

when i have headaches i just stand and clutch my head till its over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






also yey fruity pebbles


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

okay, i give it a shot and thanks pika


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 19, 2009)

Why wont Pika accept my msn invite? ;_;


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

because im not on msn?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

or she got her anti-stalker script on?

Anyway, thanks pika, it work kinda... now my headache shifted from front of my head to the back haha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

pika? the last time i saw her was many months ago
muahahahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

haha, true, last time i saw her was when she was on irc and asked me to add her or was it the other way around, but after that, nope, haven seen her online ever since


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

i was online two days ago but was too busy, the msn iun this computer is screwed, keeps telling me to troubleshoot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no stalker script


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

ipikachu,
get a new PC / laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats the best solution


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

wait till i go poly


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 19, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> or she got her anti-rapist script on?


Fix'd

And also i think this song would totally fit this thread.


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Why is MSN so popular? I just log in to it because sometimes I have the sudden rush to insult my friend. While they are offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I just got a haircut cos my fringe was too long, i look like an idiot now. lol.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

pics? lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, dom really nothing to do. Anyway, dom, just enjoy msn while u can, next u go attachment, say bb to msn, facebook,frienster and whatever those things are called.


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

I dun really use those much... Facebook was still ok for the first few days, now I think its lame. And some people from real life found me, bleh.

I'm starting to feel bored with the internetz too.

And pikachu, no pics. Go ask vidboy for some of his. Shoo.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 19, 2009)

Hai guys!

Hai Pika


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Hai guys!
> 
> Hai Pika



After learning the truth at vidboy'ds KYT, you are gonna hit on pikachu?

Beware of vidboy


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

i used to use mirc and icq alot
msn was ok
but nowadays basically MSN is dead for me
since no one would buzz me
hahahahahahaa


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

i would like some copic markers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




er hai benjaminlibl? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im using a petsociety hack for coins, right now im spamming stuff for my house o.o


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> im using a petsociety hack for coins, right now im spamming stuff for my house o.o



TEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Petsociety looks.... lame.

And btw, Mario Luigi RPG is fucking fun, dood!

Lastly, looks like being obsessed with pikachu is the fad nowadays. So... Hai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :dommycreep:


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

hahahahhaa..
i wonder why no one talks about drawn to life : the next chapter
it seems decent


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

use cheat-engine and a blog = money
my sister played drawn to life until she died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i dont have the patience to sprite the weapon since im playing fire emblem now


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Meh... Fire Emblem was cool until I let all the imba characters get killed and saved. Then I game over.

Drawn to Life? Lol, I can't draw shit. The first game's character was just a fucking stick man with a mustache.

Also, I can't get into this obsessed with ipikachu thing. She just ain't cute enough.Don't kill me vidboy....


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, usually the noob characters are the ones who died while i abuse them.
my drawn to life was actually stickman and pals, until i started spriting the gun. which looks like crap.

im not cute.


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I'm noob and I suck a strategy games, its a miracle I even got into the castle to fight gandorf.

Also, I dunno how to sprite, I dun even know how to make a smiley for god's sake.

Lastly, you are too shy, vidboy begs to differ :dommycreep:


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> use cheat-engine and a blog = money
> my sister played drawn to life until she died
> 
> 
> ...



QUICK!
don't be a fish monger


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello everyone i havent posted in a while lol...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

hello!
how's your playoff


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Hai syko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How has life been for you? Any nice music?

And the new trend is that everyone must write lewd love messages to this Singaporean girl called iPikachu :dommycreep:

O and, elixir and pikachu, is that thing supposed to be _real_ money?


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

LOL! we got killed today now are losing the series we have 1 win the other team has 2 wins its a best of 7 series game 4 is tomorrow need a win lol =p

Edit:hey dom =P um not really anything new just the same old music haha...and i dont write lewd love messages to minors =D

Edit2:i just downloaded Okami it was 37 files and the 3rd file didnt work so now i have to wait for the person who uploaded to get my message about it not working *pulls out hair* lol =D haha


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

fishmonger? o.o

28k and counting, and i believe that if your friends are desperate they will buy your coins? lol. tohugh im just gifting them for free, free exp too.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And the new trend is that everyone must write lewd love messages to this Singaporean girl called iPikachu :dommycreep:


wat


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Same old music? So, "The Song Remains the Same" huh? (Led Zeppelin reference)

You have returned to your time zone for some time already huh?

Edit:
I'm just kidding bout that. If I did that, I'll probably puke more than I eat :dommycreep:


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol nah im just the most random person ever when it comes to time zones...i talk to people in like 7 different time zones so sometimes im stuck on Australia time or sometimes i'm on Ireland time or sometimes im on normal US time etc.

Edit:ive been listening to AFI and The 69 Eyes a lot =P


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

ipikachu,
fish monger = selfish
so tell me what blog and how!!!
otherwise, i will spam you


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

you have facebook?


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol nah im just the most random person ever when it comes to time zones...i talk to people in like 7 different time zones so sometimes im stuck on Australia time or sometimes i'm on Ireland time or sometimes im on normal US time etc.
> 
> Edit:ive been listening to AFI and The 69 Eyes a lot =P




LOL, modern music. I've been listening to old discography more than new music. The newest music I've listened to is... KISS' new album Sonic Boom and Lynyrd Skynyrd's new album Gods & Guns.

Dun ppl get jet lag when they go to other countries because of time zones? Do you get jet lag everyday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ipikachu didn't know what fishmonger meant? Stupid!


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

nope i didnt D:


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol i do a lot of traveling though so I'm kind of used to it...we go to japan a few times a year,australia once a year for 2-4 weeks at a time and then we usually go to Ireland once to visit some of my family there and maybe we will go to other countries occasionally lol when we used to play a lot of MMORPGs before we were stuck on Australia time for a long period of time ahaha...and i dont really listen to many of the older bands anymore i still like them but i think it was time for some newer bands at least for the time anyway =D...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> nope i didnt D:



i am asking you how to cheat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quick!


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I've been listening to modern day crap for the last decade, so I never really heard much of an bands like Led Zeppelin or Black Sabbath, so I'm exploring their rich and awesome history. Listened to Led Zeppelin's Presence and Black Sabbath's Black Sabbath lately. Really good guitar work. 

And I think people should try to live according to their time zones, you'll lose touch with people of your own time zones


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

my belief..

spending too much time ONLINE will be the main reason you lose touch with people of your time zone or i should say reality


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick Elixer at the main menu press Up,B,A,Left,Down,Y and if that doesnt work go to the password menu and put in 007 373 5963 LOL!

Edit: but sticking to my own timezone means i lose contact with everyone OUTSIDE of my timezone...i still make time for everyone in my own timezone as well so its ok lol


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arent you the cheating god o.o


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets make AR cheats for pet society! lol.

I just finished my lunch! Mmmmm.... Yummy.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

syko,
alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god? am i ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nvm...next time you ask me questions...
i know how to answer


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 19, 2009)

didn't signz say you were the god?

fine later i write instructions lol >_>

open cheat engine 5.5 set process to mozilla firefox
open pet society, go to bet, then select anyone but dont click the ready button
go to patiniox.blogspot.com, theres a window which says carrer coins soemthing like that
copy the numbers beside "hex"
at CE paste it into the value box tick hex select 8 bytes and also scan read memory
click new scan/first scan
when the solo address appears right click dissassemble memory region
right click the first addres "go to memory"
copy the address
go back to the blog paste it in the blank click the gen button
copy the paragraph code
go back to CE and under tools "auto assemble"
paste
ok
confirm
injection blah
click ready
????
profit!


your *lunch*?
me and my sister's taking turns to make soup for dinner. mmm eggtofu


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol the guy was taking too long to reupload that 1 link for okami so i started downloading another one 3.7GB almost finished only 450MB to go =D


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

What are you using? Torrents? Torrents suck man.

And yeah I meant to say dinner.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol no i hate torrents im downloading from MU/RS/MF etc =P

Edit:LOL WTF??? the dude fixed his link and now the final links of both Okami files are downloading....... ahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 19, 2009)

torrents are the best if you find the good seed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




usually chinese seeds are good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially roms

ipikachu,
i love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you are the best


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

ive had bad luck with torrents though especially on big files like movies or wii games the files always come out corrupted or something like that i prefer direct downloads =P


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 19, 2009)

ya i know what u mean and but hey, at least the torrent works right? torrented tales of shadow and a bunch of other games, wasted a few weeks getting it and after i burned it, black screen...

Anyway, woot, i just saw a store selling tales of shadow 3: from the new world, now to save up.



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> hahahahhaa..
> i wonder why no one talks about drawn to life : the next chapter
> it seems decent



Because this game isn't bleach/naruto/one piece/anime crap creation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, just kidding, probably not many people other than u and i enjoy drawn to life

and crap, thanks for reminding me, i need to draw my sword, brb off to hidden street

and By the way, Hero's Saga Laevatein Tactics will be dumped soon, since i just saw this game on sale at a store near my school for 47 bucks (with artbook too)

argh, yet another game that i wanted to buy but no money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Good Morning to u guys.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Hai guys!

Hi Pika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go away VidBoy10.


			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> ipikachu,
> i love you
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding!

I always thought that game was the coolest. The first one, I mean. I mean, sure, the guy you draw isn't too well animated, but it's an awesome concept. Is the second one better?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 20, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Hai guys!
> 
> Hi Pika
> 
> ...


actually elixir was the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like the concept, but i hate it when i accidentally sprite the wrong section, its troublesome to erase then dot again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 think the second one's better, you got 3 weapons to choose from.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 20, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Hai guys!
> 
> Hi Pika
> 
> ...


Hey, Fuck you.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 20, 2009)

hahahaha...
i mean the game is not that bad..
how can it go under the radar so badly...
at least is better than some of those J games that being sough after by gbatemp n00bs
well i guess... n00bs are n00bs


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 20, 2009)

well people dont like the way they move? since its just rotation of the pixels.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 20, 2009)

at least the game got some stories...


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hey, Fuck you.








 Why so serious?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 20, 2009)

cos ben is too handsome and vidboy scared u steal his girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, i just realise how much i suck at drawing, i couldnt even draw this:


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> cos ben is too handsome


Ya..


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> cos ben is too handsome and vidboy scared u steal his girlfriend



No. Cos Ben is ugly and vidboy is even uglier....

There are no good looking people among the peopple who posted here.

I am so ugly, I destroy 21 mirrors a week.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 20, 2009)

tsk, that's weak, i wasn't even near any places with mirrors and i was able to destory all of them within a 10 mile radius


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fellas.

Don't be jealous.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 20, 2009)

lol dom are you calling me ugly?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Uh-oh..


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Fellas.
> 
> Don't be jealous.



Pics or it didnt happen. That is the law of teh intrenetz.

And syko,


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 20, 2009)

well im not bad looking(pic on profile)lol but then again i dont have to worry about looking good or w/e anymore im already settled down and have a kid lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 20, 2009)

haha, ya, and elixir doesnt have to worry about it as he has a wife as well.


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

After all the updates... Updated match statistics for the ipikachu hunt:

vidboy 9001
ben 2
mrfatso -1337

Who will win over ipikachu?







Man, I love Led Zepeplin, have I ever mentioned that before?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Pics or it didnt happen. That is the law of teh intrenetz.


LOL.

I'll be serious for one second. I'm not so insecure that I'll go and post random pictures on the internet to be complimented by random people. 

P.S. Cna yuo add one mroe too my score?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 20, 2009)

ai ya, since u mentioned this is the internet, u can just grab any pic from google and no1 will question it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as long as its believable enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and argh crap, destroyed  my record.

anyway, where did that 1337 came from?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 20, 2009)

wife? lol......

i have 3 virtual wives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso, 
got my pm from the cheat forum?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Spoiler









Hi guys!


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

Now you see why I obliberate mirrors.

Say hai.

And fatso, that is minus 1337, look carefully.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn, Dom, you're young.

By the way, what is -1337? Isn't 1337 fail enough already?


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Damn, Dom, you're young.
> 
> By the way, what is -1337? Isn't 1337 fail enough already?



no I'm not young! Can'tyou see all the hair growing on my face?

And -1337 because he doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahaha. Reminds me of one Family Guy episode where Stewie takes Brian's fur to make a beard.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 20, 2009)

who is that boy..
so cute


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 20, 2009)

elixir, just got home and saw it.

wow, does that mean that i am so elite that 1337 get reverse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for some reason, that kid looks like someone i know, dom, do u by any chance have a brother who used to study at bishan park secondary school and he is a scout?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 20, 2009)

want me to draw that sword fatso?

elixir is a pedo o.o

i think i saw that mutton dj with his son at cheers today  even my friend say he was.

had fun at pasir ris park today, until my friend started spamming the damn camera >_>


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ]had fun at pasir ris park today, until my friend started spamming the damn camera >_>



I think we found vidboy in disguise!!!!

And fatso, no. I live in Yishun and only have an idiotic sis.

Omegle is cool, there was this pretty cool guy/girl there. Had fun chatting with him/her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I just realised the pait.net-ed pic actually made me look quite like Tommy Iommi


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er no, my friend's a girl. 
siblings are nice. until we fight for stuff. twins worse.
omegle ? lol.


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> er no, my friend's a girl.



Which part of "disguise" do you not understand?

And maybe your friend is really that tasteless and thought you were cute and took your photos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whats wrong with Omegle?

Edit:
Yeah, I just rmb, ipikachu's failbook account have the famous amos cookies thing, is it tasty? Cos one store just opened in Northpoint and quite ex.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 20, 2009)

What?! You've never eaten Fmaous Amos?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 20, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=186430

i want famous amos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is getting pricey.. sigh


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 21, 2009)

i bought amos once, and darn are those cookie expensive, if i remember correctly, wont they 10+ dollar for 100g? 



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> want me to draw that sword fatso?
> 
> elixir is a pedo o.o
> 
> ...



sure, if u are free, then sure and by the way, need my save?

@elixir, haha typing with morons again


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 21, 2009)

my friend's skin is quite light o.O

anything fatso, should i sprite it  horizontal?

my body hurts ._. shouldnt have exerted my self yesterday >_>

its i think around $4.20 for 100g, almost everytime i go to tampines i'll buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 expensive, but sure nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
lol dom you sure never eat before?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 21, 2009)

okay, anyway, i send u my save.

edit: done

is it? i don remember the price since the last time i bought it was around 8 years back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chocolate chip is the best


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 21, 2009)

8 years?! go and buy some now lol.
chocolate no nuts ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: file sent

edit: this week's reborn is awesome. 1st gen mist guardian GET


----------



## Domination (Oct 21, 2009)

Nah My mum bought some yesterday... with nuts. And tbh, i think its so-so. Not worth its price tag though. $4+ for 100g is too much!

Reborn is awesome every week. Blaspehmy ipikachu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my school is stupid. Probably the entire education system too. Seriously? Social Etiquette workshop? Did I just hear me laugh? Social etiquette is cultivated, not taught over a few hours. I dun really feel like joining the course.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 21, 2009)

pika cannot, i now on cookie-free diet, must watch my blood sugar and also, davis if u are reading this, i just found out that our school is offering free download of windows 7 professional


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 21, 2009)

is the sword okay fatso  looked weird to me

why not be a pirate and do what you want cause its free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll just c&p the whole thing...


Spoiler: reborn






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






i guess vendicare loves chaining people up!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 21, 2009)

haven try yet, need to wait till i go home first.

edit: YES! its 6pm which means i am free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i just had a look at the sword and wow, it looks really nice, how long did it took for u to made that anyway?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 21, 2009)

mrfatso,
elemental hunter is out
there are already a few codes from my side

by the wya, i had fixed the item code for white comic
check gmail for the latest db


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 21, 2009)

ya, sorry for late reply, i was busy playing knights of the old republic 2


----------



## Domination (Oct 21, 2009)

I just used pet society on failbook, and i think its a cool digimon game! Chibisatanmon looks too.... chibi though.

And ppl keep dsiconnecting on me in omegle


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 21, 2009)

huh? facebook where got digimon ??

Anyway, elixir, u never tell me that they had finished translating kindaichi and conan that game :|

now, brb while i go revive one old thread


----------



## Domination (Oct 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> huh? facebook where got digimon ??



Oet society. All the pets look like fucked up chibi digimon.

I made mine look like one either ways.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 22, 2009)

HaHa, i see, i remember my friend he nothing to do, go make his pet look like a messed up maid :|

Anyway, Good Morning everyone from singapore/malaysia/hong kong/usa/the rest of the world.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Nah My mum bought some yesterday... with nuts. And tbh, i think its so-so. Not worth its price tag though. $4+ for 100g is too much!


..No. You should have ate it on the spot man.

Anyways, are you paying for it? If not, don't complain about it man.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 22, 2009)

true, the cookies are best eaten on the spot, once u bring home, the cookie already not that nice le.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey, what's up MrFatso.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi ben and nothing's up.

i just went back to a blur sotong today, mixed up my modules timing, 1pm became 9am, haha


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 22, 2009)

WTF how did you manage to do that?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 22, 2009)

fatso - about 40-50 minutes?


i would like some cookies.

i failed my chinese.... 43/70 for compo adn 25/70 for paper 2 because my apparently for some reason i didnt get marks for not rephrasing the answer?(as in copy from passage) since people always score that way.
75/100 science
38/100 design and technology
maths paper 1  29/50, paper 2 16/50
my history teacher told me "good for you, not good for me"(in regards to marks) then later said i got an a1.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 22, 2009)

Ben, just ask elixir how blur can i be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@pika: i see. Well, u can't just copy and paste, wont get good marks for either your chinese/english/social studies or any of your modules. You have to learn how to rephrase the answer. Maybe u can try practicing saying the same thing in  a different way, like good morning become good day.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 22, 2009)

eh? lol. though i was quite suprised because i've never been penalised for not rephrasing before, my parents always told me that english = short, because rephrase, chinese = long because literally copy everything.

oh well. i got my art and history and science to cover up everything.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 22, 2009)

ipikachu,
you are epic fail!
if i ever see you in real life
i will pinch you


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 22, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ipikachu,
> you are epic fail!
> if i ever see you in real life
> i will pinch you









..............................








pinch?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone! Hi Pika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like I'm early.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 23, 2009)

careful ben, don let vid catch you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and good morning to u as well.



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> eh? lol. though i was quite suprised because i've never been penalised for not rephrasing before, my parents always told me that english = short, because rephrase, chinese = long because literally copy everything.
> 
> oh well. i got my art and history and science to cover up everything.



If you are in sec 2 then its okay, but sec 3 onwards,u have to start rephrasing le.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 23, 2009)

mrfatso,
did you check your mailbox?


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> If you are in sec 2 then its okay, but sec 3 onwards,u have to start rephrasing le.



No.... AFIK... Yesterday when we HCl started doing mock paper, a lot of my friends jsut copy and paste.

Rephrasing chinese is hard... Rephrasing English is easier.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 23, 2009)

@elixir: ya, got it, thanks

@Dom: then your school is too lax. For us, starting from sec 3, our teacher start to train us to rephrase stuff, like for example, social studies, the japanese killed many americans, rephrased it to Many americans were killed by the japanese, same thing just worded differently.

Anyway, u want to c&p for mock paper, go ahead, but for your O level, say hi to your 5th year for me, would u? 

By the way, if any japanese are reading this, sorry if the above example offended u guys.


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> No.... AFIK... Yesterday when we HCl started doing mock paper, a lot of *my friends* jsut copy and paste.








I rephrase everything. Thats why I get half-assed marks in the first place cause my chinese expression just sucks.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 23, 2009)

but hey, if your chinese is really that weak, then just aim for a pass


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 23, 2009)

mrfatso,
can you provide me a report on those elemental codes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if nothing else goes wrong i am going to tackle another game


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 23, 2009)

yay top in class for history.84/100, though wasnt quite.. sastified, 2e1 got 90.

i do that rephrasing thing in history all the time. btw, anyone took history here?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 23, 2009)

not me, i only took geography and social studies.

@elixir: health and gauge are working nicely, tested on a couple of missions. 

As for the rest, in a sec

edit: well, i am S rank, so the S rank code works, since i am able to build a B rank item.

All element unlock work as well, but i am not sure what is happening, cos i wasn't able to build the level 3 versions, level 2 are alright though

edit: oO, level 3 and 4 needs to be combined with other elements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2: Hm, unlock all mission, does it work for the party or single player?

cos i only see 4 missions in the 1 person quest, all of which were unlocked by myself, the code didnt do much, as for the one that allow party of 3, same thing, nothing happened.


----------



## davislim (Oct 23, 2009)

lol...i juz gotten Director's List award for sem1 yr09/10
it is so sudden....during the ceremony u nid go check urself thn kno 1 lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 23, 2009)

lol, congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, by the way, u know school got let us download window 7 prof for free right?


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 23, 2009)

well.. then i will just leave it be
just finish hacking some codes for WWE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




connection have been bad... hence take me ages to download game
connection keep dying
damn it


----------



## davislim (Oct 23, 2009)

whn issit??? at the where???? i only hear it n idk the details....
for laptop rite???


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

@fatso, The whole NYP? I gotta tell my sis.... If she doesn't already know.

Singapore need more Beatles bands!

Oh yeah, suddenly remembered. Yesterday for school assembly, that Nick guy, the lead guitars and vocals of the Superband winner come to our school. But too much of alternative and pop crap, luckily there was one more rockish song.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 23, 2009)

@elixir: haha, all elements already unlocked and inf hp/sp = more than enuf, the only boring part is to slowly create and upgrade them all.

@davis: i think that event was just to install window 7 on your laptop, but the actual one think can for desktop as well. Anyway, i finished downloaded it but haha, gona deleted and redl for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@dom: think so, not quite sure, i only know that we got this msdnaa account and we can download window 7 from there.

http://msdn70.e-academy.com/elms/Storefron...campus=nyp_poly


----------



## davislim (Oct 23, 2009)

i cant get in wif whatever user i use or passwrd
do i have to sign up for it or someting??? coz i'm frm SIDM so it shuld be correct...

and i dont recieve the email


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 24, 2009)

Sup guys. Morning to everyone.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 24, 2009)

mrfatso,
how is the creating items like?
kekekekekee
maybe it can be done with cheat codes

by the way,
i raged on this dude...
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=187211


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 24, 2009)

What, there will be no more cheats update?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 24, 2009)

@davis: userID is your school email. Anyway, your password i think it should in your email. If not, guess u have to go to school and ask those software admin people at the helpdesk there. 

@ben: we will still have them. But is depend on when elixir will update and also if we have enough game for an update and also, good morning to u as well.



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso,
> how is the creating items like?
> kekekekekee
> maybe it can be done with cheat codes
> ...



lol, captain obvious :| 

Well, to create an item, first 

You know that screen where u choose your missions right? Its where u are after clearing the tutorial.
Go outside and u are in a map that looks has 3 enterance :  \ | / 

go to the / and u are in a dark room with some green stuff. Then run up and talk to that thing in the middle. After which u have a few options, just choose the 2nd option to make your weapon.  Anyway, u will only get to equip 1 weapon at a time. So, the weapon creation are pretty much just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just a note: level 1 ~ 3 are usually the same combo, but level 4 might have a different combo all together, for example. the H element rapier. Level 1 to 3 is a simple multiple stab combo while level 4 lets u spin around like a tornado.


----------



## davislim (Oct 24, 2009)

oh well...no mail n stuff...and tried sch mail as userid
i go check with the staff on monday thn...


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 24, 2009)

ben,
there will still be
i said the opposite on the cheat forum
thats to scare of the n00bs


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 24, 2009)

no problem, worse come to worse, i just see if i can "order" another one lor.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 24, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ben,
> there will still be
> i said the opposite on the cheat forum
> thats to scare of the n00bs


Elixir, you're the one doing all the updates?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 24, 2009)

ya, he is, well at least till narin makes an official update.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 24, 2009)

Wah, so cool! Thank you for the codes!


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 24, 2009)

elixir so evil sia ;_;



jk.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 25, 2009)

nah, evil is when he doesnt post the update but tell them that the update is there, make them search for an non-existant file


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 25, 2009)

lol the best just flame until kena edited


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 25, 2009)

aiyo..
what to do...
we cannot be nice to idiots or n00bs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, good morning!
this week will be busy...
got course for 4 days yet i need to work
wtf!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 25, 2009)

@pika: too bad, elixir will never be this evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@elixir: good morning to u as well, anyway, enjoy yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Morning Guys and gals from Singapore/Malaysia/Hong Kong/USA/the rest of the world.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 26, 2009)

Good morning Cheng


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 26, 2009)

good morning to u as well.

So, any how's your cold? all gone?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 27, 2009)

Good morning everyone. Wah it's cold here man.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 27, 2009)

ya, cos even in a  thread with no main topic, we also starting to run out of things to say.

So ben, u there got any nice and unique food to share with us?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha, ya. But I guess that's normal after 254 pages.

Heehee, why suddenly talk about food? Fatso, are you hungry? Shanghai isn't very famous for it's food, because it kind of sucks. It's oily, salty and generally unhealthy. If I decide to eat out, I'll look for something that isn't Shanghainese.

I like Xiao Long Bao, but it's more of a Chinese thing than a Shanghainese thing.

There is a kind of Hokkien noodle I like to eat here, I'm not too sure if you can find it in Singapore. There isn't really anything special about it. There aren't very many ingredients, in fact, almost none at all. But it's immersed in a special kind of nutty sauce, which is pretty nice.

Also, I had these Yun Nan noodles once, they're pretty good. They give you a lot of small dishes with different things and you combine it all into the noodles. One of the small dishes was deep-fried bee larvae, if I remember correctly. Surprisingly, it is quite good.

I can't think of anymore interesting things. There really isn't anything too special here.

Now, Taiwan has some good food.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 27, 2009)

cos nothing to talk about, unless we start typing about the weather or about the government or i go back to typing out new paper article and we discuss together haha.

Hmm, that hokkien noodle sound really nice. As for the yun nan noodle, for some reason i cant picture myself eating any bees or insect for that matter, cos i keep imagining the thing's guts. 

and ya, i have to agreed, i am still regretting having stomach ache on day 2 when i was at their night market, missed out on having a decent dinner and end up eating bread haha.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 27, 2009)

What, Fatso, you've been here before?


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm back finally ive been playing host to my GFs family they've been here from japan for the past week so its been pretty lively around here.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome back, syko, guess this thread will get more life now



			
				benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> What, Fatso, you've been here before?



nope, never been to china, only been to taiwan for holiday. As for china, its just based on watching those shows showing food sold in china.


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks...yeah im going to start posting again


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 27, 2009)

is not that we have nothing to say
is just both syko and i have been busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hahahahahah
how could we run of things to say

what am i busy with.. as usual.. cheat codes
of course this time around i am busy with my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have to attend multiple courses
this week.. next week.. after next week
is mere havoc


----------



## Domination (Oct 27, 2009)

My school is holding e-learning day today!!!!

We are gonan do the whole of today on the internets!!!

My friends they are go on MSN now... I think.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 27, 2009)

ya, as for me, its week 9 of my final year project, just 3 more weeks to D-day.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 27, 2009)

hooo hooo
after that mrfatso is free as a bird..
meaning spam games

i got a feeling the new FF should be out by today


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 28, 2009)

took everyone out to eat just got back =P...how's it going everyone?

Edit:lol i just realized i have to start getting ready for the Lakers game 1st game of the season =)...Dodgers got eliminated from the playoffs =( oh well it was an exciting season...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

@syko: pretty alright i guess, by the way, it seems like the english version of that kitty platformer is out, only problem was that i still cant find it. 



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> hooo hooo
> after that mrfatso is free as a bird..
> meaning spam games
> 
> i got a feeling the new FF should be out by today



haha, i wish, after that its inhouse industrial attachment project  (IAP), so i will still be busy probably till april unless i am lucky enough get something like what my friend is doing at his IAP, waste 3 months thinking of product name haha

edit: anyway, not sure if anyone has posted any news on it, but i just got a new email from SE and they mentioned a new FF





and also, looks like other than crystal bearer, there's another FF game for ipod/ iphone/iphone touch and xbox arcade called crystal defenders





and yup, just like the title suggested, defender = its a TD(tower defense )


----------



## syko5150 (Oct 28, 2009)

is that crystal defenders an actual game? or more wiiware? i have crystal defenders r1 and crystal defenders r2 both are wiiware

Edit:nvm i reread your post but the 2 wiiware crystal defender games are pretty fun


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

so what other tower defense game are there on the DS? other than ninjatown and that other jp defense tower game?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 28, 2009)

i got my tentative result slip today to reference for what im going to choose for next year...

english - 64
chinese - 49
maths - 50
science - 70
geography - 75
history - 84
literature - 56
design & technology - 73
art - 76
home economics - 69



UUGGGGGGGGGGGGH WHAT HAPPENED TO MY HOME ECONS  AND MY ENGLISH ASDF


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 28, 2009)

So i think i have the flu...
Ive been puking and sneezing like a motherfucker.
Im going to see the doctor later today.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

wah, so closed, 1 more point and your chinese will pass, jia you 






@vid: what are u doing here, shoo shoo, go visit a doctor NAO/NOW!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 28, 2009)

Im going soon.
Jebus Cripes.
Just need to finish some HW and me and my dad will see a doctor.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 28, 2009)

and one more mark to a for home econs... FFFFFF

eh vidboy, sick still doing homework? go to bed ?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

that's what i have been telling him, health first than homework, tsk can get MC then use that next day take own sweet time do don't want.

and wow, elixir was right, the new FF gaiden is out.

edit: have a look at: http://www.ds-scene.net/ 

Fresh PreCure! Asobi Collection looks cute, but darn hope my sd has enough space


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 28, 2009)

i got a link to it, but rapidshare's giving me crap again..

time to continue my WIP


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

well, maybe u can add some chinese games to your life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and phew, just finished the first chapter of kindaichi and conan crossover and crap, this game is starting to feel a tad spooky.

edit: definitely getting 4341 - Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Kanzenban, looks like a decent platformer @ http://www.genterprise.jp/umihara/feature.html


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 28, 2009)

Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Kanzenban

this is one of the game that i was talking about 
lol...

well someone did FF codes
guess i will do a few more hero codes


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

ya, i checked the site and found that it look like a fun platformer, although to be honest, i wouldnt mind if what they said about the pics turn out to be true


----------



## davislim (Oct 29, 2009)

oh wow to dsi ll....welcome to the failblog, nintendo....zzz


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 30, 2009)

a larger screen DSi? lol..
how much different would that be?
hmmmmm


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 30, 2009)

nothing much, its just for people with bad eyesight who refused to wear spectacles or contact lens i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, davis, were u able to download it?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 30, 2009)

I think unless there DS is able to handle better graphics, having a larger screen is unneeded.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 30, 2009)

ya, if not, what's the point of having bigger screen and blurrer graphics anyway?

edit: by the way, davis, there's some halloween event in school at Block M, u can go around knock on lecturer room and say trick or treat and get free candies.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 30, 2009)

mrfatso,
ermmm.. vistabuser is back on IRC


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 30, 2009)

cool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## davislim (Oct 30, 2009)

nope unable to download....the staff say wad over liao....oh well...
and yea my fren dress up and went door by door for sweets for lecturers...i lazy go...lol

edited: well frm i tink...dsi ll is created to fall together with psp go....a competition to c who fall more....
and nintendo went for a direct pixelated graphics...instant win


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 31, 2009)

i think DSI LL will have its customer base
basically is DSi.. with a bigger screen

it provides the customer 2 options when choosing for DSi
slightly cheaper = DSi
you want a bigger screen + slightly expensive = DSiLL

if i haven't get my DSi... most likely i will go for DSiLL


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

davislim said:
			
		

> edited: well frm i tink...dsi ll is created to fall together with psp go....a competition to c who fall more....
> and nintendo went for a direct pixelated graphics...instant win





Are my eyes just bad, or are there really not much pixels? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DSi LL is just for choice... PSP has 4 revisions so far, DS only had 3.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 31, 2009)

@dommy: hmm, that looks pretty nice, i thought that the pixels would be blown out of proportion. 

@davis: darn, that sucks.. 

swear words ahead


Spoiler



and crap, school just send me an email showing art book for sale, FUCK!! i need 38 bucks for shining force EXA artbook

edit: FUCK!! megaman zero book sold


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 31, 2009)

sp sells megaman art books? lol.


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> dommy



When did you start calling me that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought you guys called me dom.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 31, 2009)

i there was one thread where you asked trolley something related to your name and he said dommy?


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i there was one thread where you asked trolley something related to your name and he said dommy?



Thats what people who use the shoutbox call me. First coined by Hadrian.

But then, it feels weird.

Whatever, Dommy sounds kinky


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 31, 2009)

lolwut
sounds like a girl's name


----------



## davislim (Oct 31, 2009)

my fren recieve a reuter ent sms saying abt the dsi ll....
he mispronounce it as ds ill...lol


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lolwut
> sounds like a girl's name



Thats the reason why its kinky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And davis, why are you taipeeng layk dees?


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 31, 2009)

sms style? lol.

the dsi ll looks nice


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 31, 2009)

DSi LL=Ninty's PSPgo


----------



## davislim (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry there, too used to typing in short forms XD


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 31, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> DSi LL=Ninty's PSPgo


In my opinion, it's nowhere as fail as that.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 31, 2009)

@dom: i don know, but dommy seems nicer.



			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> sp sells megaman art books? lol.



nope, NYP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 argh, next week, i am not gona eat, i gona see if i can make some sandwich and bring to school :|

edit: finally i managed to t_____t the book and wow, it is really amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gona change my avatar to fit the awesomeness of X


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 2, 2009)

crap im screwed for the rest of my life because my lovely parents forgot all about my sec 3 streaming form until TODAY when it was supposed to be handed up YESTERDAY


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 2, 2009)

Nut bunnies, i think i remember back when i was in secondary school, they did gave me an extension as well for the forms, so you should be alright(i think)


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 3, 2009)

really? the deadline was on monday and (y\my fault too i completely forgot yesterday because of fire emblem 7, though i did try to find the requuired paper my parents hid it without a signature, so pretty screwed up?)



Spoiler










awesome


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 3, 2009)

can la, go and hand it now,  and look on the bright side, at least u not like my brother 1 year later then he go take his o level cert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, finally i got myself an mc thanks to fever and pain in butt


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 3, 2009)

ORLY? your brother pro lor. handed in at 7 plus after i told my mother i needed to hand in papers other than online submission, took a while for her to register that it was late lol ._. 

you got an mc for the former or the latter


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 3, 2009)

both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ya, he just now return from his secondary school with his o level cert lol


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 3, 2009)

After 9 years of living in China.. I'm finally coming back to SG for good.






Just thought I'd share.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 3, 2009)

ORLY

come back and regain the singaporean accent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





go and stalk fatso lol.


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

What subjects did you opt? And i remember I hand in the form last day too...

This thread is dead without syko, and a topic.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 3, 2009)

they said on monday, though i think results are released on friday (is nov 6 friday?) if im not wrong, i dont know why my school wants an online submission, a printed copy of the online one together with a paper they gave us(which is basically the same)

(they give you a list to select your order of preference)
for humanities:
1 history
2 geography
3 literature

for sciences(for non purists)(added with physics)
1 chemistry
2 biology

for course work
1 art
2 design and tech
3 food and nutrition

and a maths >_> (compulsory for first 3 classes)


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ORLY
> 
> come back and regain the singaporean accent!
> 
> ...


I have the accent OK. Singaporean parents ma. Cannot change even if I wanted to.

FATSO WHERE ARE YOU.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 3, 2009)

actually with the patience and talent you can do it, my friends can do lots of accents (for mocking tbh) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WOWRLY

anyone watched bleach 244 yet?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> actually with the patience and talent you can do it, my friends can do lots of accents (for mocking tbh)


Too bad I have none of the said qualities.

I changed my mind. Pika, can you gimme permission to stalk you.


----------



## Domination (Nov 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> *snip



Pretty good, the combination I wanted to take(minus course work), but then too slack... Bastard teachers, I wanted to take chem + bio for comb sci, but then they make it choose all the sciences for us already. Fuck I hate physics.

You take Amaths? LOL, I wanted to take PoA but then I reckoned nobody would take it (true, my whole class take amaths)

Too bad you couldn't take Higher Chinese, that would have gave you an advantage.

Sigh, if only I worked harder for fucking maths. We needed at least A2 for maths and science. My Science got A1 and around 80 marks but then my maths only 65. Bastards. My school is fail shit.

Ahhhhh, no point pondering over that, I should just work hard for poly. My L1B4 now.... CMI.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 4, 2009)

@ben: at bishan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's all i am gona leak.

@dom: pika cant take higher chinese lor, u want her die till she get 0/100 meh?

haha, u have to take physic whether u like it or not, as for me, i choose chem and physic mainly because bio keeps giving me a mental image of dead frogs for some reason. 

So, then what topic should we go with?


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 4, 2009)

no one knows where i live! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but not taking physics closes lots of roads for poly i think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my teacher told a group of us, that if we wanted to take a maths we cant slack. (because no one in that group is good at maths...)then my father said i need to go tution. >_>

i go higher chinese get single digit for effort lol. 


actually when i was sec 1 i was actually set on biology because of dissection... until i got averages on digestion, and As in chemistry. 


topic?


dead frogs


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 4, 2009)

Man, *FUCK THIS FLU*





Ive been puking and snorting like a Mofo.
I also have a bit of a rash on me bum. :X

Anyways, Thats great to hear ben! :yaysg:


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 4, 2009)

Hope your bum get well soon, i know mine hasnt yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank god for painkillers.

@pika: can other topic? cos i don remember the taste of frogs, i only know i did ate them long ago when my dad keep telling me how much i love eating them when i was young haiz.

Also, Holy Umbrella: Dondera no Mubo has been translated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u can get the patch at romhacking.net ;D or here


----------



## Domination (Nov 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i go higher chinese get single digit for effort lol.



Not really, its more of the Express Chinese O Levels during sec 3 thats important... I'm actually doing pretty ok to good for my mock papers... I go like 53 over 70 for a paper 2 paper from Anglican High School (heard its a good school)... I think I just need to brush up on Chinese. Its really better and more advantageous if you can take HCL.

And I don't think we can find a topic, thats why we are still dead.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks VidBoy10. So you're cool with me going after your Pika and whatnot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> @pika: can other topic? cos i don remember the taste of frogs, i only know i did ate them long ago when my dad keep telling me how much i love eating them when i was young haiz.


Frogs are good man. Just ate a few days ago. Deep fried I think.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 4, 2009)

never ate a frog before... what does it taste like?


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 4, 2009)

apparently, it taste like chicken, and speaking of frogs, darn, accidentally drank ant soup just now :|


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't really know how to describe it. It's like chicken and fish together, but not like chicken or fish.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 5, 2009)

i guess in a way, that fit the taste of frogs. Anyway, since the current topic are on frogs and food, so what were the strangest food that u guys ate?

For me, if i remember, it would be some lolipop with a bug in it, i don remember where i got it(i think it was given to us during a school fieldtrip) nor do i remember the taste. 

Anyway, good morning guys.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 5, 2009)

I think it would be the wasps. Didn't find anything else too strange.

I ate rabbit once. I only found out afterwards, felt kinda sad. 

It's good though.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 5, 2009)

So, what about ostrich meat or crocodile meat? i think last time singapore food expo had some on sale. Did anyone try them?


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

i dont even eat vegetables, so cant really say i ate anything weird. 

though there was once my sister found an insect in her food where it was perfectly camo'd within the food, luckily my sister found out lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 5, 2009)

weird can be anything, according to your taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like for me, i find abandone weird while my parents seem to enjoy it, same goes for sea cucumber.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 5, 2009)

I find bitter gourd beyond weird... does that count?


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

lol, i find heineken weird. a bit tad bitter.

i find everything save for a few foods weird. because i dont eat meat(save for ham, sausage + a few more) fish(deep fried fish fillet only plz, i espcially hate ikan bilis [the eyes are staring at you.]) veg(tofu ftw.) etc.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 5, 2009)

eat the small ikan bilis, that way u don see the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@zaf: don worry, u are not alone, when i was young, i hate eating bittergourd. Now? I just hate bittergourd tea or whatever the heck those drinks are called. 

If its coffee, i am fine, but when it comes to bittergourd tea, i am not...

@pika: i just find the taste of beer weird, to me, beer = bittergourd juice, only alot more expensive


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> weird can be anything, according to your taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't get why so many Chinese parents/grandparents or anyone older in general seem to think that abalone is the bomb. It's like *THE* thing to eat during any celebratory event. I've had it a few times, but really, it isn't great at all.

I find rum weird.

Now, iced beer is pretty good.

EDIT: Good morning!


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 6, 2009)

nah, i don really like beer, root beer on the other hand, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And sorry for late reply, not feeling well these past few weeks.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

never ate abalone before.






































i got into the last fucking class with POA and no coursework.















i think its because i handed in one tuesday, and the person probably just left it on the table, and since if no submission = anyhow put
then i told my father its because of ^ then he said why im so irresponsible when he was the one who took the paper and totally thinks he has no fault in it, but tbh idc














im gonna apply for second class with a maths and coursework on monday.


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> *snip



Good luck, appeals do work... My friend's worked, too bad mine didn't. Still sad, but glad taht the boys still sticked togetr this year. But it may be different next year...

Chinese 'O's this tuesday, asfter reading my teacher's materials and doing all the mock papers last few week, I'm not as unconfident anymore. I can pass Chung Cheng Main paper, get distinction on Anglican High Paper too, and also did fairly well for Commonwealth paper. Not bad for me. Just need to brush up on zuo wen.

I'm damn touched by my teachers... I appreciate their hard work for us, marking all the mock papers in 2 days for 2 weeks, and brewing up all the notes. Our HOD is stepping down end of this year... I feel sad really.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese 'O's are always easy. Trust me. It'll be a cake walk for you CCH guys

@Pika: Sorry to hear about your situation. But don't give up hope on that appeal though, it's what got my friend into the triple pure science class back in the day.


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Chinese 'O's are always easy. Trust me. It'll be a cake walk for you CCH guys
> 
> @Pika: Sorry to hear about your situation. But don't give up hope on that appeal though, it's what got my friend into the triple pure science class back in the day.



Yeah, compared to our school paper, I found Anglican High's EOY paper relatively easy. And I heard Anglican is not a bad school, and also all our teacher say O papers are always easier than school ones. I guess our teacher's are really good, able to prepare us. I'm touched. I really am.

And yeah pika, if you have what it takes, aim higher. I'm like in second last class and I'm pathetic.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2009)

^ You're in the second last class in a top school. Big difference man


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

and yeah dom, biiiig difference. cch.


but theres this one thing.. im confused by the appeal form

Loyang secondary school
appeal letter for secondary two streaming
-
name of pupil
class in sec 2
register number
class posted to in sec 3
-
options offered
class offered
humanities offered
c&t subject offered
-
appeal
class
humanities required
c&t subject required
sci/EBS for sec 3 N(T)

2009 results
(insert blanks here)

reasons for appeal
(insert lone line here)




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> options offered
> class offered
> humanities offered
> c&t subject offered
> ...


 this aprt im confused. the first part, what does it mean? :I offered by the class i want to go? and the second one, the school never said anything about requirements (although its obvious that you cant get a maths if you fail etc) and im just so wtf'd because i didnt get in sec 3e2 but my friend (who sucks more than me, except for maths which is better because i only got a 50) got into 3e3. my maths teacher said she would vouch for me though. then she said my art teacher can speak for me too(since i got always get As.) though i think she'll screw me since last time she told my classmate(who told me) that i dont appreciate art so cannot blah >_>


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> ^ You're in the second last class in a top school. Big difference man



We are the fucking branch and the CCH Main EOY paper makes our paper look pathetic, really

And pika, there are requirements for some subjects. I couldn't get into the class I wanted because my maths didn't get A2, which was a requirement. Go check the school website or something. The requirements always look at EMS, english maths and science. Thats how it works in my school.

I really don't understand the rest though.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

my above mentioned friend i believe, also barely passed maths. she's the type where had the " since im not taking this next year dont need study one!" attitude for plenty of subjects lol. then she kept saying about how she wanetd a maths(i dont get her, shes not the type who would study)


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> my above mentioned friend i believe, also barely passed maths. she's the type where had the " since im not taking this next year dont need study one!" attitude for plenty of subjects lol. then she kept saying about how she wanetd a maths(i dont get her, shes not the type who would study)



Amaths... Its actually pretty important I think, because when you face Fmaths and the whatnot, they are much worse. But then, PoA may not be bad for you since its basically not a maths subject, its more theoretical....

About your friend, I'm really baffled. Are you sure her EMS is not better than yours? You could check overall score too, msg isn't that important. And english also is important in streaming.

Edit: http://www.chungchenghighyishun.moe.edu.sg...w&rid=50420 heres the streaming excercise for the sec 2 in cchy this year, its the same a lat year either ways. You can see they have minimum requirements, thats the part. You must achieve the criteria and they'll judge the rest based on EMS.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

lol, she once pronounced oven as ohven. (when she ordered the subway meal)and many other words, my english's better 
my overall was 12th position in class, 666/1000(nifty number eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) while she was around 20 something. 25 and below iirc.

and another thing, i dont know why my other friend cried when she didnt get e3/2 because she wanted f&n, when im quite sure she wont be pursuing a f&n related course in poly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"what you want when you go poly?" "idk" 


oh crap i didnt know the fe boss could move D:


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, that part is true, mainly because u guys have been doing mock paper, and slowly but surely u guys are used to the pressure so when o level arrived, u guys can just treat it as a mock paper and the pressure will be more or less gone.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys can treat the 'O' levels as a cake walk. Really. Your mock papers make 'O' levels look like some cheap knock off.

Just don't be careless. Carelessness can mean a big difference between an A1 and A2.

Trust me, it's going to be friggin' easy. Don't be overconfident though. Check your paper!


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 6, 2009)

Dad lives in Singapore with his singaporean wife, so I go there every summer. I love the place, the food is great and everything is cheap


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> everything is cheap


I lol'd


----------



## Domination (Nov 7, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Norway sells expensive stuff? We don't really have much inflation, only GST.

And good to see you like SG, Jdbye!


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 7, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, avoid flash website or any comic site least u get distracted and forget everything. if u really want to listen to music, i recommend those nature music since they will help calm u down.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 8, 2009)

strange, my brother studies for his o level by 
1. switching on the laptop
2.facebooking
3.watch tv
4.(in the afternoon) go out
5. comes back generally late as after 12 am
6. wake up late
repeat.

a bit concerned tbh



			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Domination (Nov 8, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> strange, my brother studies for his o level by
> 1. switching on the laptop
> 2.facebooking
> 3.watch tv
> ...



Unless he is a genius, you will be seeing more of him in his uniform.

And I think I'm gonna focus more on gong han and lun shuo wen, because I've always been doing si han... And then for compo I know my narrative cmi already.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 8, 2009)

he's not a genius. the thing is that my parents like........ dont care?  eh his cca was npcc, so i guess you're right.


lun shuo wen =  wut
gong han is formal right? or informal? @[email protected]


----------



## Domination (Nov 8, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> he's not a genius. the thing is that my parents like........ dont care?  eh his cca was npcc, so i guess you're right.
> 
> 
> lun shuo wen =  wut
> gong han is formal right? or informal? @[email protected]



Maybe his cca points can help him... Uniform groups usually have high points.

And lun shuo wen is something like expository essay. Gong han is formal.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, good morning guys and gals.



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or if he is just smart like my brother... Before O level, 
his schedule was something like this

8am: wake up
8.30am~ (10~ 11)pm : play mmo/game
10/11pm: sleep and repeat when its 8am again

and he managed to get a bettter grade than me for his O level result -_-ll


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 9, 2009)

i am back
where have you been mrfatso
the manastone code was fixed this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



finally i know what you mean
gold one eh
is for you to establish contract/relationship with the monsters

D O N E


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 9, 2009)

where have i been? on msn the whole day haha.

Also, bandish 2 is now out:
http://www.romhacking.net/trans/1442/

and while i am at it:

Jajamaru no Gekimadden is out as well
http://www.romhacking.net/trans/1444/

and sorry about that pointless spam on msn a few hours ago. So, any idea what do the white and black gems do?


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 9, 2009)

man i wish my father would stop thinking that me and my sister are one person! >_>
/rant


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 9, 2009)

i wish i can go over and help smack your dad for you. As for me, HELLLO!! i am 19 bloody years old, not knn 3 years old, can stop treating me like one, and knn, u give me gangster look, i diam diam, i stare back at you, you say my wings hard, why are adults such fktards anyway? i hope in 2 years ++  years time, i don end up like an asshole.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 9, 2009)

precisely ;_;
about a month ago my sister went to complete an offer for free pet society cash coins, but small text read 6SGD/week, then today the bill came and my father went mad over 6 dollars " oh grow up already is it? why never ask permission? got a lot of money is it? pfbhfbhtf is it?" >_> the thing was that last time we asked permission to buy prepaid cards for maple, they said no and that it was a waste of money, so why bother asking for permission? but then the worst thing was him shouting "you want me hit you until go hospital is it?!" because... its totally retarded and it would be child abuse, but gov prolly doesnt have a law for threatening under violence >_> then he was going "both of you the same, always *copy and paste above dialogue*" because earlier for some retarded reason my sister chose to LIE that she didnt know what the bill was for, which led to having her face slapped.i wanted to tell him "OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE WE'RE NOT FUCKING TELEPATHIC WE CANT READ EACH OTHER MINDS";_; but stuff like that doesnt happen. i dont have the guts to throw 6 dollars in his face.

inb4 tl;dr


----------



## Domination (Nov 9, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> gov prolly doesnt have a law for threatening under violence



you might want to look at this

Not exactly what you want, but hey, at least theres lawful protection for children!

Studied a little of chinese, gonna go offline soon and read some more and sleep earlier today.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 9, 2009)

o.o
still, i'm going to give them years until they realise how oblivious they have been  now i dont respond back to them, just stfu and think of what i would say, but my sister seems to be worse ;_; her short temper has returned >_< bang the door, etc even when parents clam down she still see red.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 9, 2009)

good luck to you. I really wonder though, did adults somewhere along the line when they had kids, did they suddenly removed part of their childhood memories?

Why do they think that all of us are physic, why do they keep having these double standard, u act like gangster, sure that's okay, but when i just ignore you, you called me a rude kid and blah blah *inserted broken recording here* and yes i typed broken recording, but its simple, you guys have mentioned the same crap for over 10 fucking goddammit years and we know.. we know... we bloody god darn know what that next word is... and why do they get mad at the slightest thing anyway? So, i don comb my hair at home, what is the big deal anyway?

OH NOES... my son didnt comb his hair, the world will end by 1 day faster each time he does that..?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 9, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> good luck to you. I really wonder though, did adults somewhere along the line when they had kids, did they suddenly removed part of their childhood memories?
> 
> Why do they think that all of us are physic, why do they keep having these double standard, u act like gangster, sure that's okay, but when i just ignore you, you called me a rude kid and blah blah *inserted broken recording here* and yes i typed broken recording, but its simple, you guys have mentioned the same crap for over 10 fucking goddammit years and we know.. we know... we bloody god darn know what that next word is... and why do they get mad at the slightest thing anyway? So, i don comb my hair at home, what is the big deal anyway?
> 
> OH NOES... my son didnt comb his hair, the world will end by 1 day faster each time he does that..?


I also went through a period in my life when it seemed like they were scolding me for every single thing I did. It felt like they didn't want me to live my life, to have any fun, despite what they claimed.

So I acted up. I'd go out at 1-2 AM. Once I walked out of the house and left. I'd do things that were stupid and illegal.  

But bad things happened. Only then did I realize they were justified in doing what they did or saying what they said. It was stupid, but it took a huge incident before I understood that maybe everything they said was for my own good. So I changed to some extent, and my life got a whole lot more enjoyable. Now, things don't get as heated over small things and they leave me to myself for the most part. They definitely don't scold me for not combing my hair anymore.

It's damned cliche, but yes, what they say or do is for our own good. Maybe sometimes they don't know how to get their point across, so they resort to other methods of communication, which turn out to be unhelpful in the end. But humans are fallible. Parents, especially. I'm quite sure that parents make more mistakes when they have children than when they're by themselves. But you can't change the fact that they're your parents. No parent wants bad things for their kid. Maybe, they're trying to help, but you don't understand yet. Or maybe they're just unreasonable T____T

Good morning!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Dom...
http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/has-stev...quit-aerosmith/


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 10, 2009)

@ben: darn u broke our parent rant thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now we need another topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but ya, most of these are for our own good. Its just probably the way they act and talk that gets on our nerves sometime.

haha, one of dom's band that he enjoy has taken a hit


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 10, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @ben: darn u broke our parent rant thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, I'm sorry.

I HATE PARENTS! 

There, we're back on track.

Actually I like Aerosmith too. Probably not as much as Domi, but still..


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 10, 2009)

lol, how can you hate your parents for no reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least we gave a reason, haha


----------



## Domination (Nov 10, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hey Dom...
> http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/has-stev...quit-aerosmith/





Spoiler: rant




NO FUCKING WAY...


















AEROSMITH IS NOTHING WITHOUT STEVEN!!!! AND THEY WERE GONNA HAVE A NEW ALBUM!!!!!!

I like Perry, but then, tbh, Brad Whitford is a better guitarist than he is. More rhythmic skill than he has, because Brad was taught how to play.

Aerosmith can't have a new vocalist like Iron Maiden or whatever, a vocalist like Steven is harder to find IMO! They should just disband like Led Zeppelin did when Bonzo died if Steven really quit. Please let it be a publicity stunt!




















Oh and on a side-note, O Level toay was.... Ordinary? The mcq questins were easy. The comprehesion passage were easy to understand, but teh questions are stupid. Most of them are different from what I did in mock exams!


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 10, 2009)

told you already, all those mock test that u did are paying off. In the end, to be honest and on foresight, the only reason i guess that O level was hard was because of the pressure. 
Also, pika, if u are looking for a tablet, i just received an email from a lecturer selling his tablet.
I mean just the thought, that this bloody O level is gona affect your god darn future is pretty nerve-whecking by itself and they have been telling you this from sec 1/2/3 onwards that screw up O level = death thing when in fact, the worse case scenerio is just if u fail O level and you are not repeating it, then you just be going to NS first

Spoiler for that tablet below















Spoiler



Dear all,

Ad 1
I am selling my Wacom Intuos3, 9x12 size tablet (PTZ930) for $380 OBO (or best offer) because I have switched to Cintiq last year.
Original price up to S$729.

Tablet is still in very good condition, been used for 2 years before the switch, plenty of life left.
Comes with never been used mouse, pen stand and sealed grip pen with nibs.

More info:
http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Intuos3-12-Inc...y/dp/B0003009AI


Ad 2
I am also selling my copyrighted version of Manga Studio EX 3.0 for Windows, purchased from Amazon 2+ years ago due to recent upgrade to 4.0
Only 3 discs without the box because I dumped it in USA.
Disc contains the user manual and power tones pack with a lot of screentones.

Selling at S$50 only (OBO) or you can spend more to buy the other Comic Studio Pro 4.0 releasing in Singapore.

More info:
http://www.amazon.com/Manga-Studio-Profess...195&sr=8-10


Please let me know your best offer price if keen by 16th Nov (Monday).
Thank you!


Regards,

Evangeline Neo (Eva)
Lecturer
SIDM
x1658


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 11, 2009)

mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its all good! feel free to move it to the general hacking discussion column

oh make sure you put the titles as something like -> A Basic Tutorial on how to make cheat codes for DS

my comments are bold + red 
i had also provided you the PROPER emucheat


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 11, 2009)

okay, i have a look as soon as the darn thread is able to load, for some reason, gbatemp loads fine, but the cheat forum takes forever and 10 F5 to get through.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha
i saw that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well done!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey elixr, look what Malaysia has.


Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Nov 11, 2009)

OMFG. ARE THOSE ALL PRESTIGE EDITIONS UNDER THOSE COPIES!?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 11, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> OMFG. ARE THOSE ALL PRESTIGE EDITIONS UNDER THOSE COPIES!?


excuse me wtf r u doing


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 11, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> OMFG. ARE THOSE ALL PRESTIGE EDITIONS UNDER THOSE COPIES!?



Go Splych go, go and fly to malaysia and grab those copies


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 11, 2009)

i want to buy a psp... >_< for at most 250 lol.(my father said there was one for 100 idk)

buy sim lim square must check like hell right? --"
at http://forums.sgclub.com/singapore/guides_...nned_70973.html says dont go 1 or 2 floor?
anyone got tips?
though my father say he going to buy from his friend or something


----------



## Domination (Nov 11, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i want to buy a psp... >_< for at most 250 lol.(my father said there was one for 100 idk)
> 
> buy sim lim square must check like hell right? --"
> at http://forums.sgclub.com/singapore/guides_...nned_70973.html says dont go 1 or 2 floor?
> ...



Didn't your father buy an overpirced DS?

If I'm gonna buy a PSP, its for those gundam games, all other games are either o-so-genreic or I can probably play it on the ps2. Then it will be a fucking waste of money.

Holidays coming in 2 days! Can't really say the extended curriculum helped much. Oh well. My sec 2 classmates are gonna have a class chalet next month... At changi. Heard its haunted, and I'm damn scared of ghosts.

And wtf, I started accepting IRL people on failbook and now they are as much as gbatemp friends. Not quite what I wanted... 10 people who know you IRL looking through your fail internet account >_


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 11, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i want to buy a psp... >_< for at most 250 lol.(my father said there was one for 100 idk)
> 
> buy sim lim square must check like hell right? --"
> at http://forums.sgclub.com/singapore/guides_...nned_70973.html says dont go 1 or 2 floor?
> ...



YES!! when u go to sim lim, you must search and check like mad, because of one simple fact, all of them are out for your money and that means they will try and overcharged you as much as they can. So, if possible, i would say, don go sim lim buy... If i remember correctly, at junction 8, 4th floor, there's a place selling mod psp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: and also, good morning guys, and i guess Narin is now a happy moogle now that ps0 is out.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 18, 2009)

so hows orchard road?
is it ready for the christmas?
any pictures?
what is this year's theme?


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 18, 2009)

ya should be ready for christmas since they already have the decoration since if i remember long ago i think(i know ang mo kio hub has setted up their stuff since a month or 2 back).

As for this year theme, idk to be honest, seems to be just a regular christmas theme 

and no pics, my phone reso is too sucky.

Anyway, if i don log in to msn or irc, more or less, its cos i gona rush these few days and hope i don fail this final year project... finally my blurness has killed me, pissed off my supervisor till she kaboom le..


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guys should I go for cyclods or M3i zero for my ndsl? _In terms of games compatibility_


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 8, 2009)

don think anyone's gona reply since this is a hard question.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 8, 2009)

well...


GET AN R4 DUH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 8, 2009)

haha, but true, its still pretty easy to find an r4 these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they cost what??? 20? 40+ bucks?


----------



## outgum (Dec 9, 2009)

About $6 to 9$ Actually


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 9, 2009)

theres somewhere near my school sellin r4i for 50 lol


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 9, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> About $6 to 9$ Actually



that's true only if you are buying online but if like us, u have no way of buying stuff on the internet, then your best hope would be to buy from shop owners and yes... they will charged you a lot


----------



## outgum (Dec 9, 2009)

How come you cant buy online?


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 10, 2009)

no credit card or paypal or any of those


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 10, 2009)

credit card is pretty common at south east asia
but it is not a common thing for teenagers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one problem with vendors around south east asia
they tend to over price a product

a flash cart that cost 10 USD could easily be 30-40 USD 
i guess someone have to pay for the rental


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 10, 2009)

yup, especially considering this:

a 35 cent microsd adapter(according to email or some site, i don remember the url), here, they are selling it at 10 ~ 15 bucks, now tell me that this isnt ridiculous... cant wait till u get me a job then i can have credit card and huzzah, the ability to buy stuff online.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry for not being around with you guys

anyway how was the firework show in SG?
this is what i took during my trip






photo shot with my fullHD videocam while i was shooting the video (approximate 2-3KM) away!

what happened to ifikafhu and iraichu?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 6, 2010)

no idea, those 2 seems to have eloped with pika, both of them MIA.

and nice firework, too bad i wasnt awake when the firework occur, but knowing mediacorp, there probably will be a encore something saturday or sunday.

So, how's your trip?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 6, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> sorry for not being around with you guys
> 
> anyway how was the firework show in SG?
> this is what i took during my trip


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2503346


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> sorry for not being around with you guys
> 
> anyway how was the firework show in SG?
> this is what i took during my trip
> ...


you really went to sg?  or from johor take vid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eee server not found, cannot see.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 6, 2010)

my trip was ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ipikachu are you sure you from SG? 
LOL


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2010)

o_o of course i am

got buy souvenir mah.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 6, 2010)

since when SG got such tower?


----------



## Domination (Jan 6, 2010)

I think fireworks weren't even fired that way... I think.

Oh wtf, I missed countdown and fireworks T.T My friends and I originally wanted to go Marina Bay to admire the fireworks and also countdown. We wanted to go Esplanade roof but it was closed off then there were a lot of people all around, so we decided to go to our friend's house cos he invited us for a stay over. 

That fucker refused to let us go to his house until 12:30(He lives in a condo, so we are powerless), cos his girlfriend over for dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We were at the bus stop outside the condo when 12am reached, we could hear fireworks but couldn't see them, we didn't even countdown cos we lost track of time. The fucker still had the nerve to say he saw the fireworks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side-note: Sec 4 this year, shall start getting into serious mode next week, need more motivation!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

i will skin the fxcker alive
how could he


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

don worry, dommy, u are not missing much, i went to marina once and ....

I AM JUST KIDDING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so darn awesome, the feeling of looking at the firework instead of reading or seeing it in the news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But on the bright side, at least u have a day worth of sleep advantage. I still remember after last year when we wanted to go home, bloody crowded, until car wait for us, not we wait for them. The entire street from marina all the way to escpalade, all full of people. 

In the end, we cant go home, cos we missed MRT last timeslot, so end up, we all go K-BOX sing karaoke till 6am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks to my imbalance internal clock, reach home by 7.30am, sleep till 9am nia T_T After that, cant sleep le.


Well, good luck for your O level, once your O level is done, then u go countdown, if not, your head will be splitting like siao, and also, don forget to bring lots of money for k-box if not, u will not have anything to do but camp at MacDonald.

@elixir: where's our souvenir lol ? and also, probably pika never go out much.


Also, come and visit me at NYP le


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

souvenir is i am back for good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it have been a quiet november and december (this thread)
what happened to you guys?

hahaha... i am not really fancy with the fireworks
if i am at home
i will go up the hill (which is 1 minute drive from my house)
probably i can see 80% of the fireworks show around kuala lumpur


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

no idea, probably ran out of stuff to talk about.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

so is the new casino ready?

what is the entrance fee?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

not yet, speaking of which, yesterday there was a news report of them already trying to snatch customer from suntec city lol 

As for enterance fee:

"Casino entrance fee for Singapore citizens and PRs: $100 a day and $2,000 a year."


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

interesting
is the fee applicable to singaporeans only?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

no idea, the Singapore IR website never mentioned anything about foreigner or tourist, but i think should be around there, maybe instead or 100, its free or 150/200+ ?

Link: http://integratedresorts.com.sg/

(also, ya i know how pathetic it looks)


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL, i thought they say suppose to complete by when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~

nah, i think the fee is applicable to the singaporeans only
furthermore, i think the conditions are meant to deter locals to go casino! 100SGD is alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

ya, i confirm wouldnt be going till i have at least spare 1k with me, that way at least i have enough money to spam


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

i have no love for casino ......so i might not be going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, what did the operators do to get the customers from suntec?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

no idea, the person that they interviewed just say that there were people from the IR coming over and poaching our customers, that's it, never mentioned any detail


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL
they have shopping malls there? or convention centers there?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

to be honest though, i have no idea, the only thing i know is that ya, they will probably have a convention centre, a shopping mall, a hotel and casino, all in one.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds like a typical setup of a casino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i never like suntec ... would prefer vivo

ipikachu,
when was the last time you visit vivo? it seems like ages

anyway... any CNY feel?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

for me, last time i visited vivo, probably a week or 2 ago when i went for NS med checkup, along the way, went inside just go go hiome haha

As for CNY, nope, never feel anything special, on the bright side, i managed to complete prototype


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL
prototype the game? damn... you are cool!

i see... CNY is just a month from now....
a few days of laziness!! i hooray for that


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

nah, if u want, i can pass u my save file, web of intrigue only 60% , but not really proud of it cos i used trainer 3/4 of the game in, just to rush the remaining 1/4 of the game.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

its alright, i have no time for pc games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




will do some coding catch up during this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if i have the time i rather take to destress or play some ps3/xbox360


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

So, other than FF13, still playing any other games on your console?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

not really... is just FF13 and waiting for the infinite game that i show you earlier on

anyway, hows the FF fever in SG? over here is just quiet like usual... 
of course the ps3 website for m'sia have the trailer for FF13


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

no idea le, never go out much, so never heard anything and too lazy to check EDMW(hardwarezone) or sgforum to check the hype level , but since it's FF, there will probably be lots of hype thread and etc, probably all saying how much FF rocks and stuff, you know.. the usual stuff.

hmm, if pika did come to nyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today got lots of student, some from my secondary, some from don know where, all come here look at that racing car game.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

if pika come and didn't look for you then pika sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ohhh... racing game? which one?

anyway, well i thought lots of damn for FF?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

no idea, probably all silent or something.

Anyway, it's some racing game that our school made for the F1 grand prix. You sit in this chair and got a steering wheel.

When u drive the time, if u hit something, the chair will vibrate de.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

ohhhh
as good as GT5?

interesting and the game will appear during the SG F1 Grandprix?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

it already appeared i think, if i remember, they were passing the game out back then, it just that the last experience i had with these sort of game(those free single player, freebie given at mrt station type) just hasnt been pleasent


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 7, 2010)

COOL!
too bad no freebies for our F1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want freebies!!!!
anyway you been to those race?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

anyway, i tried the game with the actual chair thing and just one thing came out of it. I am not suited to drive a car. 

Probably will be like spongebob, perm stuck at his driving school haha 

Anyway, nope, never been to any of them, the tickets are too expensive, so i only watch them on tv.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 9, 2010)

was playing FF13
you know what is the best part of the game

your leader get 1 Hit KO by enemy when the Boss is about to die
LOL

that means rebattle from start
thank god the boss ain't that hard
otherwise, i will do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: it happened on 2 boss


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 10, 2010)

What the hell? I know what u mean, i was playing mmo the other day and i got killed by mobs even though all of them were just about to die.

Forgotten that i had only 7 pots left in reserved and had already used them up haha.

Anyway, open house is over and so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no1 visit me.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/video-zpa...-backup-system/

ifikachu and iraichu didn't visit you?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 10, 2010)

nope, on the dark side though, i saw a me from the past, a me that equaled playing game = programming lol. Only diff would be that he saw some source code(from me) so he will probably know what he is getting himself into, unlike me who went into my course totally blur.

But still, it is a good thing that he has a smart parents who realized that instead of my parents who just say, choose what u want.

@link: oO, so u gona get that for your ps3?


----------



## Domination (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't really go to any open houses because I'm not really interested, there are still open houses next year if I'm interested. Though I'm pretty dead sure if I go poly I'd go to NYP and Yishun JC if I go JC.

School arranged us to go to SP for open house, really boring. Oh well, at least I ate cheap subway and got free coke


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 10, 2010)

well.. people are debating about the product from the link
whether it is a FAKE or REAL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL.... i remember last time nanyang poly actually came to m'sia to recruit us


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 10, 2010)

lol, anyway, well, next year dom come visit my friends who will still be stuck there for a while, can talk to them instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This year NYP open house freebie:

Thursday/Friday

- 1 white/black(rare) sling bag
- 1 packet containing 3 packet of acne cream
- 1 key chain
- 1 file folder
- 1 leaflet about driving test
- 1 leaflet about the awesome of navy/police/whatever
- 1 booklet about courses in NYP

Saturaday

If you are lucky, u still can get the sling bag, but everyone else, 1 herbal toothpaste

And Also, fk.... i have lessons on thursday, if not, i go ngee ann, republic and SP, their goodie bag are pretty good one, well, if their standard is the same as 3 years ago.

RP


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 10, 2010)

Offtopic: WTF this shit already hit 3999 replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ontopic: Nothing, just wanted to say that.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Offtopic: WTF this shit already hit 3999 replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SG is known for 5K and 5C
but
i say this is SG Power!


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Offtopic: WTF this shit already hit 3999 replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and congrats on hitting the 4k post count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way elixir, what's the 5K? 

i know 5C are:

condominium
credit card
cash
car
country club


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 11, 2010)

kiasu


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 12, 2010)

chey, i thought what. 

And good morning to everyone reading this thread and feel free to change the topic to anything else.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 12, 2010)

so am i right about the 5k?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 12, 2010)

last one i am not that sure, i always associated the last one with kaum boi liao

but the rest, pretty much so.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL... i wonder will there be a version for ipikachu

went to the mall during the weekend
not all the malls have the CNY decoration up yet
will try to visit another few malls throughout this week to see whether they have the CNY decoration.

As far as i know some of the hypermarkets are starting the CNY goodies sales


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 12, 2010)

ya, i know at junction 8, at the shop & save there, they have those new year goodies le, they even starting to sell Yusheng le.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 12, 2010)

yusheng? LOL! 1 month to our annual holiday!!!
hooorayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

so where are you guys going?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 12, 2010)

no idea, this year probably will be alot more peaceful than usual.

One of my relative have to sell their long living property and move in with their son which is my uncle.
Then, my parents have to help support them as well, since that relative is my mom's maternal mother. 

So, most likely this year i will be at home as usual, maybe just go to my friend house wish him happy new year and sit there.

Elixir, what about u? doing anything on CNY? like say visit pika?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 12, 2010)

Chinese New Year = Laziness for me
basically, i don't go anywhere during 1 whole week of holiday
i prefer to laze at home!
everywhere else is car and that translate to JAM
i hate traffic JAM!
this is why i choose to stay at home or visit the nearest mall


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, the malls are still open during that period? For us, everywhere is closed, so either way, i just be visiting relative if not, i will be at home.

Hmm, maybe if no1 disturb me, i can get back to shadow hearts 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe grandia 3


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 12, 2010)

hahahahhahaa
my brother will be back
meaning we will be gaming during late night till some wee hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




damn 2 more weeks before the eternity game is out!

well malls still open only some chinese managed shop will be closed
but generally 60% of the shops should be open
because we have our malay and indian friends

the same happens during their festive holiday
they will be having their holiday and we will be working during those days


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 12, 2010)

so u guys don get to have a day off on hari raya/deevapalli? 

that might be the reason why, since for us, its like, oo, deevapalli, yay, day off for us, same goes for hari raya, i think the only holiday that doesnt apply would be valentine day, easter day and halloween.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 12, 2010)

we do have days off during those days
but what i am trying to say is implying to the retailers


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 12, 2010)

ah, okay, but strange, always when it's new year, i seldomly see any shop open at toa payoh hub, same goes to junction 8, both places are usually so quiet :| Heck, i think the only shop open would be MacDonald.

So, elixir, expecting to give lots of ang mo this year as well?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 12, 2010)

hahahahahahaha
well.. i have a fixed amount of niece and nephews
therefore, is basically RM 200 can settle the angpow

unless, i am giving my cousins which are in Taiwan
their angpow will be a BIG one
which i think i should give them each RM 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



afterall, my uncle and aunty have been pretty nice to me 

anyway, i went to 2 shopping centers
they are all in the midst of preparing the CNY deco
i guess it should be done by the end of the week

normmatt quitting akaio is creating some minor stir


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

well, that's to be expected, but hmm, on the bright side though, i can try out the official firmware once akaio has become too outdate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and wah, you give so much, for my family, at most would be 50, min would be around 2/5 dollar lol


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

nah
200 split among 20 kids and thats is usually more than enough?
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL, i thought u meant 1 person 200


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

crazy
got $$$ will give ipikachu "BLUSH"


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

haha or gimme me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then i use it to invest in more flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: and also, just send u a quick save game for that post pet game, starting chat done, got the bush thing and my own house, now he(that dude outside your house with a paperbag on his head) is asking u to go to north place do something


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

heehhee
i need a .sav because i can't get pass the character customisation screen

some of the recent game is really painful on emulators
damn


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

I see, so currently what emulator are still decent? desmume and ideas left?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2010)

This thread keeps reminding me of this.




(Gibson SG)

That is all, good sirs.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

flameiguana,
nice guitar



			
				mrfatso said:
			
		

> I see, so currently what emulator are still decent? desmume and ideas left?



Yea,
there is a slight improvement in terms of speed for IDEAS (on the latest build)
however, i think no$gba + zoomer is still one of the better emulator out there


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder when iDeas will be better than no$?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 13, 2010)

i get around 6-4 for distant relatives... 



although i save all, i am so poor.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL 
i wish ideas/desmume will be better = faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iPikachu,
you poor? thats the understatement of year 2010


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 13, 2010)

lol understatement


well my siblings always take a share of their ang bow money the rest bank, i always bank, in the end no money leh


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

good good, that way, when you reach their age, you can laugh at them being poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, ang po money = see what necessary thing to get, so for now, it will probably be a external hard-drive


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

just finish hacking 2 games
a little warmup for something 
if i have free time during weekend ... i should start studying some codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~

mrfatso? MSN?


----------



## Domination (Jan 13, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> *snip*



That's smexy, I wanna learn guitar after O levels at end of year, if I could I want to buy an electric guitar in the not-so-near future.

Hi S'poreans, I got banned from the computer until I finish my homework, so you won't see that much of me anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used all my ang pao money to buy Guitar Hero World Tour last year lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

Serve you right mr domination!
whenever i come online i will see you on GBATemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



time for you to get serious a little

ipikachu,
another understatement from you!
damn... you are good with understatement!!!
so you got a LV wallet from mum?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 14, 2010)

later when i reach school, then i will log in to MSN

@Dom: I knew it!! You camp in gbatemp far too much le, and plus this year is your O level, unless you like to be like that dude whom i still see everyday walking to school, (he is probably sec 7 by now), you better work hard.

Just do some assignment book, heck, copy the answers for all i care,but make sure you know how they arrived at that answer.

Crap, world destruction is out, that probably will cut into my castlevania time :| Either way, i could take a break from grinding at owls just to make my summon reach level 3.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 15, 2010)

yesterday was busy!
next week would be busy as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think things would be better as it progress
at least i have some time tonight to continue my FF13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yesterday worked till 11pm
craziness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




later after my meeting will go to the mall and have a look at the decorations (provided the road condition is friendly)


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 15, 2010)

haha, at least you can have a good night rest, don be like me, force myself awake till 12 then end up, my body start crapping out on me and fall sick again :|

which also mean that my own NS mental training have to stop.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 16, 2010)

busy busy busy...
now i am taking a good break~~!

anyway, whatsup singapore?
any interesting news..
is the market being busy? since people will start stock piling goodies


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 16, 2010)

no idea on news, but today is a pretty crappy day to wake up to. I mean, waking up to exercise is bad enough for me but to wake up and hear my parent say something the line of "son, your aunt is dead" that just plain suck... 

well, either way, i guess i wait till the funeral to check if any tears do come out... since i am not very close to  my aunt, heck i only see her once a year during new year and nose feeling stuffy... not a cheery thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, elixir, any cheery things to talk about?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 16, 2010)

that sucks.. :\ well i suck at comforting people..


cheery stuff? err today i finally found copics! but like so expensive, sketch is 6 SGD(5.85) so i bough ciao each 4.07, bought 21 of them, wished i brought more money.. meh

but still finally copics!





today i went to buy a shirt and a pair of shorts.. and bed sheets from expo, eh


----------



## Domination (Jan 16, 2010)

Well anything happy...

I've finally found a math tutor that I like... Not that I didn't like the previous one, but he kept just demanding answers from me even when I clearly am clueless and raises his voice very loudly at those moments. While this teacher is patient enough to teach me every detail until I'm clear, and is more understandable too. Cheaper too. ^^

Oh and fatso, I'm planning on read an entire textbook twice to grasp a subject first... Which I start with, Chemistry, Physics(both are combined) or D&T. I'm not gonna start with math first cos I'm afraid I'll spend too much time on it and get less time for easy and quick stuffs like Science.

P.S. iPikachu, thank you for accepting my facebook invitation... BUT YOU LOOK FUCKING UGLY. GET AWAY FROM ME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nah just j/k, you look normal-ish, I guess.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 16, 2010)

why do you think i dont pose for photos?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu, thank you for accepting my facebook invitation... BUT YOU LOOK FUCKING UGLY. GET AWAY FROM ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What are you talking about?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 17, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> that sucks.. :\ well i suck at comforting people..
> 
> 
> cheery stuff? err today i finally found copics! but like so expensive, sketch is 6 SGD(5.85) so i bough ciao each 4.07, bought 21 of them, wished i brought more money.. meh
> ...



what's copic? 

Dom, be careful, now that u accidentally insulted pika, vid is coming for you and nice to hear that you have a great math tutor.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 17, 2010)

i thought ipikachu loves kicking ?

anyway,
not sure is it my eyes or what
the new super mario for wii's graphic is really terrible
not sure why.. but thats what i see from my TV
pixelated on a standard 4:3 format
anyone can help me on making the graphics look better?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 17, 2010)

Is there a option in the game to change your resolution? or change the frequency?

edit at 9.45pm : FK YA!! just survived a christian sermon... seriously, i went to a funeral not to church on a bleedy sunday and arghh, i need rock music, that darn unholy music is raising my pissed off level to quite a few notch :|


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 17, 2010)

i don;t think there is such option in the game
or it could be the game is really pixelated on HD TV !
if thats the case
is one of the worst mario game ever made ...
all the mario game got nice colourful graphics

i will try to tweak a little with the settings from the USB LOADER
hope it helps

---

anyway, many hours of grinding for FF13
finally each character is about to finish one ROLE!
no choice but have to grind
after 8-10 tries
i finally beat king behemoth 

max damage per hit was 30k !!!!
hooo hoooo hoooooooooo

using blaster to boost the chain
then get enhancer to enhance atk with fire
then jammer to weak, deprotect, deshell the king behemoth

after that use ATK + Healer x 2 to whack the fellow
crazy idiot
one blow = 2800 ?
thank god i grind my HP to 3300 !!! 
so my leader won't be 1 hit die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still i can't whack the giant turtle...
adaman xxxxxxx

one hit 9000 x 3 = 1 hit all party dies


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> edit at 9.45pm : FK YA!! just survived a christian sermon... seriously, i went to a funeral not to church on a bleedy sunday and arghh, i need rock music, that darn unholy music is raising my pissed off level to quite a few notch :|



Rock music is not satanic...

But if you want, try listening to Heavy/Death/Black/Trash Metal, lots of occult and satanic references in their lyrics.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 17, 2010)

iraichu,
when are you intending to dominate gbatemp
it seems like you dominating everything ...

how about dominate and rule sg?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 18, 2010)

Good Morning Singapore/Malaysia/Hong Kong/the rest of southeast asia and the world.



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



however church songs are satanic to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just need the opp of those cheery song praising/glorifying god  and also, why are u still here? should be bz studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and @ elixir: holy shit.. sounds like if i ever do the game first thing is to train that leader as a sentinel/tank/whatever... so i probably will have 1 tank specialist/healer , and the rest idk


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm jealous.

SG's get a Speaker Corner. We need a Canadian Speaker Corner!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 18, 2010)

Revolutionize,
I remember there was a canadian speaker corner thread

Mrfatso,
NO, they need to be equal
eventhough they don't participate in the battle
they still get the crystal point
that basically makes everyone equal


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 18, 2010)

ya, but making your leader a tank means that your leader wont be dying that quickly. But then again, i usually choose defense over offense. 

@Revolutionize: there was a canadian speaker thread, heck, there was hell lot of speaker thread, but by now, it's probably at page 5 or 6 or something.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 18, 2010)

Like i said... all characters get their share of crystal points
So if you grind the leader that will equilavent you grind the rest of the members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however, unless you grind  your weapons or accessories
otherwise, how powerful your character can be is depending on your crystal and role

for instances ...
lightning is much stronger in terms of attack + HP being average 
hope HP is the lowest among all but magic is on the high side

that would also be the case if you master all 6 roles for your characters


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 18, 2010)

haiz this wednesday need go singapore poly do current affairs mcq... 100 questions..  meh (fatso y7ou in sp right tell them 


copics is http://www.google.com.sg/url?q=http://copi...6K0f-mcrm5YOXNw


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry, i am not SP, i am nyp lor, quite a big diff, they suck at programming, i rock


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 18, 2010)

mrfatso, 
yeah train them to the specific role!
but they balance things out properly
like 10 HP upgrade for attack, 9 HP upgrade for healer, 8 HP upgrade for enhancer


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 19, 2010)

I see, well, anyway, just returned from jurong medical center and all i can say is that argh, so boring, go there lie down naked and they ask you to sleep, but cant cos got 1 roller pressing against your rib 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now i feel like sleeping le :| 

Also, i didnt realised how great a laptop fan is.

Without fan(if i remember): start up, 60 degee, then after that, each core in laptop average 98+/- degee
With fan: 30(start up) after that average 60+/- degee,

so in the end, its a difference of around 30 to 60


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 19, 2010)

went to JB and work
saw those girls there
they are really very chinese


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL! is nothing bad or good
is just there give me a different feel!
of course there are girls in KL dress like them
but well is just prove that JB is pretty chinese

i think is good


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 20, 2010)

What do you mean by pretty Chinese? As in their fashion sense, looks like they are wearing clothing that are influenced by traditional Chinese design?

edit today: Crap, i just realized how long 6 years of not cooking anything has affected me, today i tried cooking fried rice and i messed up the entire thing.

remember the garlic, which is great, but that was about it.

So, i cooked the egg first instead of cooking the meat/vege first
So, in the end, everything was a tad char, but then again, i added soy sauce and dark soy sauce... even though it should be just 1 of them, not both.

So, the end product was a charred fried rice with too much pepper and overcooked egg


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

Chinese? well can see that those girls got the chinese educated feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL

you will realised those chinese girls that go for chinese education and english education tend to have different dressing style.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

I see, maybe cos when i go out, i usually just go out look for food or on personal errands, so never really notice.

Only thing that i noticed is that all chio bui seem to be all taken, since last time me and my friend was camping at a shopping mall, chio bu watching, all the time, we see one chio bui, only for their boyfriend to appear a few min later


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

i wonder is ipikachu been taken?

so hows those pretty babes bf look?
those fat and ugly one or ?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

pretty average look, not too fugly, not too handsome till you say, ai ya, of cos good looking together la,knn.

Hmm, if what i noticed in plaza singapura is true, then probably... So, PIKA, intro to us your boyfriend le


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

pika very secretive
don't like the way she handle  things

LOL
the other day i saw a set of pictures
the GF super pretty the bf is super humongous


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

oO, dommy reading this, so, dom, how's thing with pika? 

Oo, humongous, as in how big?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

aiyo
damn big size la
can go for competition on those real life diet show


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm, that sounds like there's hope for my friend, cos he is pretty big size lol


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!
humour always win a girl's heart


----------



## Domination (Jan 22, 2010)

Pikachu should introduce her boyfriend to us, so that I can have better insight and refrain from making friends with these fiends of paranormal taste.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmm
Domination,
for once i have to agree with you


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

paranormal taste?


secretive wut?



o_o

on wednesday go poly got owned by raffles hwa chong and dunman in current affairs. ouch.

i dont have one. o_o





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> humour always win a girl's heart




lol


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> LOL!
> humour always win a girl's heart



err, cold joke counted? Anyway, if it's my friend, can confirm the gal will be safe from anyone, but those people will curse their luck for meeting him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Dom: ?? You are not pika's boyfriend meh? If you are not, then pika, tell us who is your boyfriend le? So we can stop guessing.


@pika: STOP BEING SECRETIVE LE!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

if pika is always a serious girl
i think we will ask her to F off
thank god she is a boy
ops...
thats why we love talking to her


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha, true, it is fun to bully pika, just like it is fun for me and my friend to make fun of our fat friend :3


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

got photos what. go facebook check lor. dont puke can already.


no boy friend lols


dommy's gf is aunty hadrian


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

facebook, arghh i remember facebook... let me log in check lor

edit: fruit... i cant get pass that stupid privacy crap...


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
ya right no bf
but maybe got lots of GF 

aiks.. scary


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

dont post it in temper thread can le.

elixir so scary.
im straight.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

hahahahaha
ipika is pretty and attractive but is a boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sad case

straight? LOL another understatement from you


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

haha, once i can log in to facebook, i will get your pic and post in temper thread }:3


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL
why can't you get into FB?
post it everywhere!!!!!!!

especially mrfatso.com


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

what a spammer you are
you suck by replying with an emoticon
so ifikafhu .. you downloaded the latest hitman
by the way, i find that you are epic fail while comparing to lisa courtney!

anyway, do you guys like durian?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

don know... seems like firefox has problem rendering the webpage.

and who doesnt love durian? especially durian puff? yum yum, too bad i cant eat them anymore


----------



## Domination (Jan 22, 2010)

iPikachu looks normalish... Nothing too pretty, more towards the ugly side.  I added her on facebook just so I can see some photos, must say, I am gravely disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I got the year book for last year and I look damn retarded in the class photo, maybe cos of my chubby face.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

lisa courtney?


eh i use flock instead of firefox i dont know why.

i hate durian!

⊙口⊙


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

pika isnt singaporean!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about mangosteen ?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

NU D:


actually never try before.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

this is why ipikachu is always fail

EDIT: 
maybe she doesn't belong to SEA


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

so true, not even mangonsteen?

and i thought my friend has no childhood since he didnt even know what those melody pop is, you know? that lollipop with the whistle in it?

Nor did he know about a few other sweets.

edit: probably, that's the case...


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

damn, those melody pop used to come with notes on it 
you can actually play a tune out of it

i have to come into conclusion
ipikachu only knows things out of SEA


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

ya, she is probably one of those weeaboo that we heard so much about.

Anyway, there is a note list for you to play? i don remember seeing them, all i remember were buying those sweet when i was young and just playing with it.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

they do have the note list
i still remember the advertisement

all the lollipop will come into a line and start playing the tunes
argh....

one sweet day


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

haha, guess i will have a look at the sweet on monday.

and hmm, speakin of which, i wonder if diablo 3 will be as mod intensive as torchlight?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

diablo 3 or giraffe 3

blizzard is one of those company is damn good at marketing strategy
they hype the game by keeping the fans wait


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

lol


my friends, half of them dont like durian also, i bet all also dont know what lollipop your talking about eh... age gap? :\ sorry that i suck in current affairs.


i remember got this sweet the wrapper can blow inside >_> lol

btw: jojo how many chapters?..


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

nah
age gap my ass
fatso and ipikachu should not have that much of age gap
you just admitted that you suck.. that will do


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

does this mean that we are too old?

Anyway, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 another avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@elixir: what's giraffe 3?

Anyway, hmm, maybe this saturday i go to junction 8 and see if i can find torchlight, after that, upgrade from my illegal copy to the legal copy


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

what do we always say.. when someone keep us waiting too long
our neck will become as long as ?
LOL

ipikachu, 
seriously, don't be so ignorant to whatever is happening besides you.

EDIT:
tomorrow i will go and have a look at the CNY deco


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, speaking of CNY deco, lots of places are already selling CNY snacks, probably a week or 2, our school will have a CNY fair or something, probably gona wait till then to buy new clothes.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

okay im confused so i will just say that i suck?...

o_o


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

ipikachu,
you saw the news .. another new hitman reborn is coming out

mrfatso,
talking about durian
my dad spent RM 400 to get 6 durian
the problem here is..... we can't even finish the 6 durian
the meat is damn full! the seed is so tiny
then each durian contains many fruits
crazy

EDIT: i want DQ6.. so we can have some decent game that i can make codes for


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

another? not DS right? havent tried the DS one anyway, lool. all minigames?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ipikachu,
> you saw the news .. another new hitman reborn is coming out
> 
> mrfatso,
> ...



use them to bake cakes and make cream puff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@pika: think is ds.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL
have you guys tried keeping durian in the fridge before you eat them?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 23, 2010)

nope, since usually we were able to finish all of them


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 23, 2010)

well
it doesn't matter you can finish it all
try keep one or two durian in the fridge for a short while
it is fabulous


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 23, 2010)

Haha, will do as soon as we buy durian or the usual, someone buy too many and give us some


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL
so where do the durians come from?
thailand or malaysia?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 23, 2010)

No idea since to be honest, its been a while since i had any of them. But it's probably malaysia, if not, then it's probably local.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 23, 2010)

would be interesting to try SG durian
i think it will cost so much more than importing
agree?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 23, 2010)

no idea though, last i remember there were those 1 dollar durian... 

but generally, importing something always cost more.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 23, 2010)

hahaha
1 dollar
just like we have 3 for RM 10-00


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 23, 2010)

that's sound pretty cheap.

Anyway, what other fruit is currently in season?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 23, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmm
i see durian
i think mangosteen should be in season

will go to the market to take a look

i love duku langgsat


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 24, 2010)

What's duku langgsat?? Some kind of fruit?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

some brownish fruit
very small
bigger than grapes 

the colour of the fruit is white in colour
it can be very sweet
the seed can be brownish green


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 24, 2010)

hmm, sounds familiar.


Speaking of which, i should have a look at the trees outside my door more often and check that the lime tree has sprout fruit or the the tree has grew fruits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, speaking of fruits, what were your fav fruits? This question is directed at everyone who is having a look at this thread.

Mine would be peach and mango.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahahaha
i love fruits
all types of fruits


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 24, 2010)

lol, no preference at all??


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

no preference at all
i love fruits for many reasons 
just had durian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i just encounter a SG user on one of the forum
that member really behave like some ah beng with the 5k mentality
guess what? the fate of the member was banned
is really a disgrace that i see so many SG users on that forum but he/she wants to spoil the image of SG

EDIT: why 5k
because besides having the gov't plan and prepare everything for him
he can't even do something for himself..
thats a sad reality


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 25, 2010)

and the sad thing is that it's true.

I heard from my mother that they had a graduate in her company but that guy... oh my freaking god.. i am typing omg out because i still cant believe it. He doesnt know how to even make a cup of milo, i really wondered how long before that guy starved to death, to be honest.

If you tell me, he can only only cook instant noodle, cant cook any of the other fancy dishes like lasagna or etc, fine, but it's freaking milo for god sake, just take 1 teaspoon of milo powder, put in cup, add hot water, stir and ta da, also, condense milk is optional.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 25, 2010)

hooo hooo,
good morning mrfatso!
this week will be another busy week for me
damn it


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 25, 2010)

good morning to you as well.

This is going to be a busy 2 weeks.

currently, we are at project week 10 for my final year project 2.

Which means i have 2 weeks left to rush everything out and make it look nice enough, since final week 12 will probably be clean up and etc.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 25, 2010)

good luck with your project
spending the whole morning
i managed to complete 1/4 of my work
thats a good sign


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, good luck with your stuff as well.

Just realised that i need to redesign my stage, so far it's pretty good, cleaned up the code, fixed some stuff, not bad for a monday.

edit on wednesday: hmm, i just bought the melody pop and nope, don see any musical sheet


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 30, 2010)

1 whole month only towards end of this week i have some spare time.

anyway, one of the mall over here decorate the mall with gigantic lai lai mao
i was like wtf!
year of tiger but using cat ?

my dad say tiger is part of the cat family
i was like wtf!!!
i think chinese today is really disgrace! they fail to understand their culture and knowing the roots
no offense to cat but....  cat was a .... in the race

take a look yourself~! wtf... year of the cat...?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 30, 2010)

since when cat == tiger? fk if they want to do that, put garfield la...


speaking of cny decoration, haha, amk hub is reusing the old Christmas decoration lol . Just switch some of the items around, and ta da, CNY decoration done haha


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 30, 2010)

cat is domestic tiger lor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 err i meant descendants?
(why the cat so ugly de)

loyang point using tiger i think.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 30, 2010)

haha, and next time you see fox cos it's orange as well


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 30, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> cat is domestic tiger lor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
cat is domestic tiger
we can only say they are relative (distant)
but they are not related

if you guys heard of the chinese zodiac 
you should know what role does the cat play

seriously, whats wrong with the chinese today
their brain is full of junk?

another funny part,
i got a friend wedding.... this is the fucking most pathetic wedding
why do i say that

chinese custom = as part of the manners, we have card and courtesy to invite by ourself
my friend's wedding = get someone else to do the confirmation
upon confirmation = no wedding card
even before wedding = not even a call or shit to reconfirm

busy is shit.. even my bro and sister in law flew back from oversea just to handout their invitation card
initially, i wanted to give a bigger angpow
at the end of the day.. i cbf and just going to give the minimal

wtf is this
seriously, chinese are degrading themselves from their roots
what is formality? what is custom? what is manners.. i think this is what the younger generations should think about'

if not one of my friend asked me whether am i going or not
seriously, i won't be going there for shit


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 30, 2010)

sigh, speaking of that, i wonder when will my parents let me visit my aunt grave, 19 years and still counting, haven went to a xin ming yet. 

Your friend wedding sounds alot different than the ones that i have been to...  but not in a good way... i mean even if the wedding is different, there are something that should be done, if you invite people, need to confirm if they are going, if going, send a card and also a reminder, it is common courtesy ma.

and hmm, i think i still remember the story, if not, i think i might still have the book somewhere in my cardboard.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 30, 2010)

this is why i say
they are practicing the opposite
even the other day

my mum could not attend a relatives' wedding
then my aunty tried contacting me and make sure i could go.
she and her daughter actually sent the card to my house personally


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 30, 2010)

well, at least they send a card to you personally.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 30, 2010)

http://forums.asiasoftsea.net/showthread.php?t=755047


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 30, 2010)

apa brotherhood

ipikachu i thought you got your pokeclan

mrfatso,
yeah.. thats why i say my friend is epic fail
chinese with fail manners
wtf...

brotherhood is even better


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, that fail brotherhood shit.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 30, 2010)

pokeclan? lol
got clique only nia


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 30, 2010)

what cow, cant take it.... their blog has too much fail le...but must train mental strength for NS ...

edit: sorry pika, that blog got too much fail le, cant even read 1st post :|


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

8 glasses of wine

puke because of orange juice and guava

verdict : acidic


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, who asked you do that combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but then again, i will probably do that myself since i don like the bitter taste of beer/wine/alcohol in general.

Maybe even mixed it with coca cola


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

no choice
the service was not good
normally, we get refill of tea in a fast pace but not yesterday's wedding
anyway... 8 glasses of wine FTW!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, 

For me, it would more like 10 glass of sprite + F&N Orange combo ftw is what i wanted to say, but everytime i asked them to give me half half, they always look at me funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, it's more like just 10 glasses of sprite.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

thats mere killing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, i might play some DQ6 for today

now i need to do some cleaning


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

CLEANING!? WHO CLEANS THESE DAYS! LIVE IN FILTH, LIVE IN FILTH, LIVE IN FILTH!


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

@outgum: well, it's a chinese tradition, do some cleaning a week or 2 before the new year, it's to so-called sweep away all your bad luck/misfortune. 

Also, during CNY, we usually hide the broom somewhere and not do any cleaning since superstition says that if we do any cleaning during this period, we might sweep away good luck or heck, the god of prosperity. 

Also, welcome to the thread.

@elixir: i know that, but you know with my medical condition and all, cant really drink too much sugary water.


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

whats the medical condition, if its ADHD me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no sugar/cafine based things for me, i do it anyway, 

...... wasnt it new years like a month ago?......
But i do like chinese tradition,  like just the way it is


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

outgum,
for chinese we celebrate the lunar new year aka first day of spring 
thats like 2 weeks from now
the first day falls on the 14th


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it just to be different? or is there a specific reason for it? i would like to hear why


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

Is not chinese wish to be different. The same would apply to korean and japanese (however, they now celebrates the first day of the year as their new year). 

We started to celebrate spring festival back thousands years ago

one of the main the reason chinese celebrates the first day of spring would be the following:-
our ancestors are mostly farmers. They start harvesting from autumn and rest during winter. When spring arrives they view it as new beginning or sign of new life. Spring is also when they start going back to their farm.

----

Of course there are many variations of the story
but i think the above version would fit the purpose of why chinese celebrates the first day of spring.

----

In lunar calendar, we mark first day of the spring as the first day of the year. Each year's lunar new year will fall between end of january to mid of february
---


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

Oo, thanks for the info, i wasnt really sure about the origin of chinese new year myself, other than it represent something related to the chinese lunar calender.



			
				outgum said:
			
		

> whats the medical condition, if its ADHD me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, just diabetics


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

you are welcome always....

i think most of us would think we celebrate CNY because of the defeat of a monster


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

O ya, that's was the story told to us by my primary school teacher. 

And that was also the reason why firecrackers were to be played on that festival, just too bad someone deem it too dangerous so it was outlawed.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

trust me.... thats not only happen in SG but in many parts of the world
damn....

it was really nice to have firecrackers when i was young
too bad ipikachu would not know whats firecracker

LID and RUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

ya, i mean i don blame her, i myself have no idea about firecrackers other than know what they look like from documentaries.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

Aiks...
well some of us still lid the firecrackers when we go ching ming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its illegal but who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, what do you guys do on ching ming anyway? Never had the privilege of experiencing that day.

Speaking of illegal stuff, i remember back then, we could go to any shop and buy a bomb bag for 20 cents, but thanks to those fktards terrorist, it was deemed too scary to have a bomb bag anywhere and now they are banned...

Stupid fkers...


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

bomb bag?
is it those white colour thingy?

well? is about cleaning the grave and refurbish it
i guess the whole purpose of the ching ming is for gathering and remember our ancestors
i do visit my great great grand father's grave
epic huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





well thats still early to talk about ching ming
lets talk about CNY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since it is around the corner

so what are you having for CNY dinner


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

not sure, but there will probably be shark fin and abalone, probably some other fried food.

But then again, i never quite like the taste of abalone, so i usually don touch that, and if anyone give it to me, i will just put it where it is. 

By the way, speaking of CNY, i remember going to pasa malam yesterday and they have this red soft-toy on sale lol, and it's a red tiger.

Seems to me like an obession with the color red going to a new level.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

we are having buddha jumping over the fence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is the 2nd year..
so far from what we had spent is 
per pax approximate 30USD = RM 100-00


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

oO, Buddha jumped over the wall, i don think we will be having that, probably just the usual, roast chicken/duck and etc.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL...
i am not sure what are we having for the first day...

anyway, we will be going to restaurant for the dinner on 2nd day...
this is the first time we head out for dinner during CNY


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, nice, and as for me, this is the first time i heard of people going out for dinner during CNY, since i usually pictured everyone just at home with relative, talking cck and playing majong

Speaking of which, i should start turning my money into changes, that way when my mother's friends come around, probably will play a few match on poker or blackjack


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

Well... is pretty common for people to go out for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't need to prepare, cook and clean..
that saves lots of time and of course if you have a nice venue for dinner
it would be so cool
absolute family time


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

ya, and you don have to worry about the mess or what to cook, dont even need to plan the menu, just go out, spend a few hundred bucks and have a family meal together..

Speaking of which, those last 2 years, its always my mom planning and organizing the menu instead of going to her friend house for CNY meals.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL
CNY is always busy and it translate as LAZY for me


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, so how's your majong/poker skill coming along? 

As for me, i not sure, but maybe i will find a way to disappear in a cardboard till everyone's gone if not, they will start asking me when will i have a girlfriend and stuff.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

we don't gamble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL!!!!

good la.. you should start some dating


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

don want lor.

Anyway, i am only small gambler, only bet 50 cents to a 1 dollar each time haha


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL
start some dating after your NS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, whats the average total you get from CNY angpow?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

let's see

should be if i remember 40 from my parents and 50 from my uncle

But since my aunt died and my uncle is in debt, probably just 40. 

Or maybe during university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thinking of going to NTU for that course on Psychology. Might be tough but i probably prefer it to programming, since at least i have interest in that field and hope to be a hypnotist when i grow up.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

hahahaha
psych is tough for sure.. lots of reading

anyway, what happened to toni?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

no idea, did something happened to him?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

no idea.. maybe domination have some idea!

so domination... how are you going to celebrate


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

where's dom anyway? he was here a moment ago.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

i think dom begin to hate us
after we had expose him as iraichu...

so what did you buy for your CNY shopping?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

a basic thick blue t-shirt and my first pair of jeans, good for those days where they want you to dress smart casual.

Even though i have no idea what that means, since smart casual should just mean wear casually and don be stupid like come to school in pyjamas, that's all, if not, it would have been better and clearer to called it half-formal instead.


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

i brought nothing XD, Thats ok though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 imma get me a new DS =O My hinges broke, it can go along with my brand new Flashcart i won for tempmas XD


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

hi outgum, care to join our discussion on stuff ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

your first pair of jeans?
i remember my first pair of jeans was D&G and Versace (replica) when i was 16YO
1 was skinny and the other one was straight cut
i still have them in my cabinet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mum i love you!!

anyway, i have like 20-30 pairs of jeans in my cupboard
90% of them is levi's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like this new jeans i bought 
is oniarai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mobile01.com/mpitemdetail.php?id=106090


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

i try to join, you all type to fast XD, Im surprised Hatsu hasnt found his way into this thread and sabotaged it XD


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

outgum,
you read my explaination on chinese new year aka lunar new year?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, this thread would be the new Hatsu canon fodder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, i am glad mine isnt a levi, i saw the price tag and all i can say wtf... 109 dollar for a pair of pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine is a verindine and it was on sale, cost around 24 bucks only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and nice jean, love the design


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL
hatsu? LOL!
are you guys summoning that guy that promotes idiotic on all threads?
if thats the case i guess this will be the official spam thread

another pair of my jeans will be arriving by next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i should do some cleaning on my cabinet
and start buying some pants


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

No No, i like this thread to be some blank and msn like as it is, any drop in quality would result in a hatsu magnet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, if it does becomes the official spam thread, i will pm a mod to shift it to eof, till then, it is still a nice glorified chatbox like what dom has said


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

of course it is a nice MSN atmosphere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we have all sorts of chats from SG to CULTURE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nothing is as good as this place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope some idiot won't just come in and trash this place
who knows that motherfacker got no brains.. it might decide to trash this place with all those motherfacker brainless tiny post


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

too bad the internet isnt like real life where if we ignore those tards long enough, they will shut their trap and disappear, instead they will probably spammed more.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

anyway. back to topic
how many days do you guys usually go on leave/holidays?

the official holidays would be 2 days for us (first and second)
however, most of us would have at least 1 week off


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm, my project ends on the 12th of feb, just nice next week is CNY, then on 18th to 20th of march, we have our graduation show.

So, after that i should be free till NS comes around.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

so when is your NS?
damn..... the day you are going for your NS is the dead of this thread;(


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

nah, probably will be able to return on weekend, and as for when is my NS, no idea, still waiting for news on my medical review.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

i see..... so you guys get to go home during weekend?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

ya, unless we suay get stucked for night duty...

just too bad i have no idea how to replicated insomnia, if not, i wont have to worry about that.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

i remember i heard you talking about
you will be based more on office right?
then it won't be that bad...


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

ya, but i am just hoping that i wont be doing any programming work during those 2 years, 3 week project feels just right.

3/ in my case 6 months project already feels like hell... i cant imagine working on the same thing for 2 years, so that's why i kinda have more respect to programmers. They are god for being able to look at the same thing for all those time.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

thats the cycle of life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so we should just keep it going and get good at whatever we are doing

anyway, i am OFF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



going to the night market and then dinner with in laws


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

see ya, and dom, finally going to join this discussion on stuff?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

i don't think dom did join here right...
i guess he doesn't wish to be part of us anymore
or he is trying to concentrate on his studies
at any rate, all the best dom

today is wilayah day... that means all the federal territories are having holiday
however, that excluding me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sigh... work work work


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Well,  if he is concentrating on his studies, that's great.

Not everyone has the devil luck like my brother, play dota the entire year and his o level result can still be better than me when i gave up internet for around 3 ~ 6 months and just spam assessment books and well, on the bright side, i did managed to pull my A-Math from E-8 back to B3/4 although it was on the expense of my other subject. 

Haha, poor elixir, don have his free holiday.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL.... 2 more weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will work hard for the rest of the week and next

hip hip hooray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so hows SG ?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

same here, next week will be hell, my savings will probably be swearing at me for not saving them up.

This week, i have a few important stuff to implement and sign... gona spend some time figuring out how to do them.

Anyway, SG is as just as cooling as usual, how about your side? How's malaysia?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

i guess the CNY atmosphere is around
is just i haven't been out enough to witness it
they have this beer spam discount

one competitor dis on another 

hypermarket T was selling 88.88 then disc hypermarket G for cheaper than them by RM 1
then
hypermarket G throw price at 83.88 then disc hypermarket T for breaking promise as the cheapest

is darn funny


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, good old CNY competition, always helping us save money.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, good old CNY competition, always helping us save money.



It sure is! they tried to rip us off from many other occasion
now is time for us to get some goodies and benefits


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

ya, wonder how much lower the prices will drop


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

hahahahahahha
i have no idea...
i think they are going till their profit...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, maybe later you go see, they are selling it for 40RM cheaper


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

that will be like losing lots of $$$
i doubt anyone will be so idiot 
but i just wish to find out whats the bottom line they can go


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

hard to say, lose some money now, but in future, more ppl will come to your shop to buy stuff.

It's the common tactic, lose some but you earn more in the long term. (if i remember correctly)I remember a few months back, during the petrol price war, there was a time, where they drop it till really low, about 5 bucks less than usual, or was it 10? i only remember that there was a huge jam thanks to so many ppl Q-ing in front of the station.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

thats the purpose of them throwing price
the lower they throw... there will be attracting more customers to come to your store to purchase goods
however, it would be heart breaking if all the customers go to the shop only for the beer
then they will really lose some $$$$


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

worse are those shops that really want to do good.

Like there was a report a month ago, about a shop owner who set up store, he came from china and come here, and he wanted to give something back.

So, he ownself set up a elderly pack containing a small bag of rice/milo and some other stuff and he went to give to those elderly. But instead of being thankful, a number of them was complaining about how little item there was or that the items were so cheapo.

Then, there are leechers who just keep taking and taking, end up, his shop business like shit and he have to slowed down to give once a month in order for his business to be profitable.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL.... the 5k comes into action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do agree?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

ya, and it's pretty sad. 

Especially coming from elderly, which was what i wanted to think till i remember reading an article today about elderly becoming bitter and refusing help, well it's something to that effect.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

refusing to help?
sometimes i feel like helping elder but sometimes i don't

sometimes i see some elderly would just beg for $$$
in my heart i wish to help but i am reluctant
i have seen those elder people just to collect rubbish from the dump site
i mean why can't that elder person do the same instead of beg


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

ya, i saw them as well, heck i seen some elderly selling tissue in hawker center. 

Well, maybe they beg cos they have a medical condition that isnt obvious and that condition prevent them from working? 

I mean look at those around you, i bet maybe 1 or 2 around you have some condition like high blood or some other stuff. Only diff is that they can work and afford medication to keep their condition while elderly, they probably have to think more about their next meal and cant or not willing to use their money on medicine.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

well, i understand that but i still believe that working for your own $$
because i have seen some really weak old folks go search for alu cans and recycle stuff
they would be easily on their 60s - 70s


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

yup, sometime if i see them, i finish drinking my can and if there is a toilet near, i go in wash the can and give the can to them.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL, i will collect them and donate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





we usually collect all the recyclable stuff and donate them


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha, i have a plastic bag at home for those cans, and a separate bag for general recyclable items to toss into a recycle bin near my house.


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> outgum,
> you read my explaination on chinese new year aka lunar new year?



Just letting you know, yeah i did, It makes sense, i like it, kinda cool how its done in spring and the reason for it


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

smart casual is probably like shirt + tie/vest etc?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> a basic thick blue t-shirt and my first pair of jeans, good for those days where they want you to dress smart casual.


>_> yesterday i went bugis to shop, bought like 2 shirts(i bought a brown shirt with teh famous domo kun face on it >_>), total got 4+? shirts, my mother complain that i shouldn't wear normal t shirt for the first day or the smart casual day >_> so in the end but one extra white one like button up de. pants on the other hand no complain 2 shorts one skinny jeans one half 

wah elixir pants so nice ah levis also have... wait didnt i read this last year hmm yeah. rich sia


white sands always see buskers, always give money to my friend to throw if got coins.

my family doesnt recycle at all just throw everything to rubbish chute :/ dont see any recycle bins anyway either except for my school..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL! elixir is working thats why could afford something he likes
if only i was richer i would buy much expensive one
but thats the story for another day

a jeans thats approximate SGD 100-150 is what i will pay for
anything beyond that is something i really like
normally would be stitches or some nice patch work


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

yup, he got a job so he can buy what he wants, for us, we just choose something cheap le.

Anyway, smart casual means something like a top is formal shirt and bottom is jean, something like that.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL
i went to my friends wedding with long sleeve then jeans (with two ghost head) and boots


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL, like that also can meh?

I though go wedding is have to wear more formal than that?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

lol
that depends ler
like if your friend can relax a little

i mean seriously it depends


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

boots!

LOL

2 ghost head?
last year my school 20th anniversary must wear smart casual, got people wear suspenders lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

i think anything with collar is consider smart casual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.calldoor.com.tw/mystore/newjersey/products/105639


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

I see, i never knew that, thanks for the info.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL...
thats my definition
of course slipper is a NO NO

at the end of the day is how you want to carry yourself

its like 
jeans and t shirt
and 
jeans and polo t / shirt 

which do you think is smarter? 
as for me... its always anything with collar


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

suit is smarter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



depends polo t shirt look like what for me.. sometimes look like crap, sometimes very nice.


wow there's actually a reborn game in april >_> the heat of fate or the other way round.. zzz cant play


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

for me, i would prefer just pants and t-shirt

its probably better if i don wear my usual cargo pants if they ask for smart casual.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

ipikachu,
thats the problem with you
you rather trust those idiots and n00bs but not me

just think about wtf would i get for lying...
its time for you to learn some respect

EDIT: no offense.. but cargo is really out


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

i just rechechking derp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (freb still got psp game.. haiz.. lucky by then exam over)


cargo pants huh.. lol taper them then wear lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

cargo pants ftw lor, so many pocket to put stuff.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL
cargo pants = when elixir was teenager
hooo hooo

used to see babes wear tank top then cargo pants


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

my mother say cargo pants for boy only sia..


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Pika, why you worry? you boy ma? Either way, i don see why girls cant wear cargo pants, it's airy, it has lots of space, heck, you can do what i do, organise them into section, left for wallet, right for phone, bottom left for necessary stuff like tissue and key and btm right for game and electronic, back pocket to hide stuff. 

haha, makes me glad i am still a teenager 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  a few more months of teenage to go before i go NS and am force to admit that i am an adult


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

cause she keep saying girls cant wear cargo like too big, etc etc.

wow i dont keep anything in pockets other than phone/key/wallet


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, i will never go anywhere without my DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's also why i don like jean, so little space to put stuff.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, when i go out i always bring a bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





okay now need go study maths le tomorrow got test haiz. completeing the square, formula method fractional equations, problem sums, 8 laws of indices and standard form >_>


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

oO, good luck with your test and don forget to do those last min revision


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 2, 2010)

thats why i keep all my stuff in a bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sometimes cargo is good
but having too much stuff in the pocket it feels like it is dangling around





anyway, going down to JB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will back by night

mrfatso.. i will send you an akaio version of the db
so you can use it straight away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a huge update on old games


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 2, 2010)

ya, i got it and thanks. 

I guess it depends, for me, personally, i like having extra pockets for junk.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 2, 2010)

hooo hooo
just came back from JB!

JB chicks rock


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 2, 2010)

Greetings all, what's the latest talk around here?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 2, 2010)

At the moment, seems to be about CNY stuff.

Delta, bought your new year clothing yet?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh okay

Nah man, no time. I'm going army in like 4 days time

Wish me luck


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 2, 2010)

army? ohhhh...
fatso is joining too

good luck sir






this is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, delta, i probably be seeing you in a few months time and good luck with NS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Elixir: too bad we dont get to wear gantz outfit, that would be too cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, my friend found this video and i thought i share it here:



edit: for those who cant see it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW5ohDcPvno


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL GANTZ COSPLAY

cant see the vid fatso D:

edit: as soon i pressed post it showed.. >_>



............
wtf LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 3, 2010)

haha, pika, nice vid?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 3, 2010)

i was a bit creeped out at first but it was damn funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw: orange tic tacs are in white colour? or more orangey... last time it wasa white, then the previous one was somehow orangey, today also orangey.. like spoilt food o_o


----------



## redact (Feb 3, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Well, delta, i probably be seeing you in a few months time and good luck with NS
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  why did i watch all of that?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh heyyyyyy never noticed this here before.

What's up, y'all.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi flame, was wondering when the rest of the sg will start posting in here

@merc: cos it is too awesome and plus, lady gaga has that sort of effect on people.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

ipikachu,
you fail!
is GANTZ movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GANTZ FTW!!!!!
too bad i don't wan to see her die

actually, i am pretty happy that you all can identify is GANTZ

EDIT: tictac flavour? jealous!!


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 4, 2010)

HUH

MOVIE AH

real live action movie but not so fail liek DBZ's?

well only gantz got that type of armor lols


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

well is made by Japanese..
so it won't be so fail like the DBZ? by the way, since when DBZ have a movie?
are you referring to those DBZ movie's by the chinese?
it was pretty good

GANTZ!!!!!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 4, 2010)

the shitty american one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got chinese one meh?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

shitty american?
i didn't know there was one! 
i guess it was really epic fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, there is a chinese version DBZ by the taiwanese or hongkees
it was back 20 years ago? LOL


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 4, 2010)

20? got so long ah.

the dragonball movie crap lor.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

well.. you should youtube or youku for the ol DBZ movie
it was baby goku
its pretty funny 

given that they used to produce high quality movies in the 80's


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 4, 2010)

and cant believe i am gona type this:  well, the title of that shitty American DBZ movie is



Spoiler: ARGHHHHHHHHHH




Dragon Ball Evolution





			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> ipikachu,
> you fail!
> is GANTZ movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GANTZ FTW!!!!!
> ...



tictac, argh, its been a while since i ate tic tac, and GANTZ movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When will it be out?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

i think 2011


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice, just hope i can find the online version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wonder what will that movie be about?

the first few mission? An Alternate mission when that dude and his best friend live and he is married to that gal? 

It's been a long time since i read one chapter, still waiting for it to end before reading it in 1 shot.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaswd_YWD8...feature=related

there you go..


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 4, 2010)

isnt tic tac avaliable almost everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 orange flavour!


only 14 seconds lol D:


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL
i want GANTZ nao!

well not really...
tictac used to be widely available when i was younger
but today it is not really they widely available

i remember i used to collect tictac boxes
kekekeke


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 4, 2010)

?? what thing 14 sec?

edit: oO, so short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, pika, now got what other flavour? Last time i remember only got orange and mint.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

i think they have a few..

got this 
green box
white box
orange box
blue box


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 4, 2010)

sigh... its been too long since i had a tic tac, now i don even know what flavours do they have.

same thing happened today when i remember an old mmo that i used to play but at that time, my internet was too shitty and i lagged too much to be able to play that mmo.

So, a few years later, i checked and holy crap, last time i played that game, it was only at episode 3, and now... i think it is episode 10++ and they even have some rebirth feature :|


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

Tic Tacs come in many different flavors. Here are some examples:
Passion Fruit (also called Maracuja) (Summer edition, 2007, France; Netherlands; Australia, Latvia, Brazil, Belgium, Poland, United Kingdom and New Zealand)
Mango (Summer edition, 2007, Australia, France, Hong Kong and Netherlands. Introduced in Singapore, 2009)
Melon Mix (2008/2009) (Summer edition 2008 - Serbia/2009 - United Kingdom])
Tropical Acerola (Summer edition, 2007, France; Australia, Netherlands, Latvia from 2008, Summer 2009 Germany, Poland)
Pink Grapefruit (Summer edition, 2007, France and Australia)
Cinnamon (first alternative flavor from 1970s, "limited edition" in UK called Winter Warmer)
Tangerine
Orange (added after the Tangerine was popular in the double pack)
Wintergreen (added in 1980s)
Cool Cherry (UK- added in 2008)
Spearmint (added in 1980s)
Lime (added in 1990s)
Fresh mint (Europe/US); Peppermint (Australia)
Fresh Melons (Germany)
Fruit Festival (limited edition)
Citrus Twist (limited edition)
Tropical Twist (UK - passion fruit)
Extra Mint Cherry (Brazil)
Honeycomb
Extra Strong
Hexa (Brazil)
Carnaval (Brazil)
Bold! (strong flavors, apple, sour berry and mint varieties)
Lemon Mint (Australia, Argentina, Belgium, Brazil, Hong Kong and Poland)
Eucalyptus (Winter edition, 2007, Poland and Slovakia)
Paradise Mint CHILL (2008)
Strawberry (2008) (Christmas Edition)
Cherry (2008) (Summer edition, 2008, France, Poland)
Up! (flavors like Passion Fruit and Acerola, with vitamin C) (Brazil)
Alpine Mint (Germany)
Cherry Passion (combo of cherry and passionfruit flavors)
Citrus Punch (Limited Edition Big Box, triple flavor: Orange, lemon and grapefruit).
Coconut and Pineapple ("Goût Coco Ananas", 2009, France, Poland)
Piña Colada

this is extracted from wikipedia
of course the actual flavour should be more than these...
hooo hoooooooooooooooooo

GANTZ


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 4, 2010)

HOLY SH1T!!! So many flavours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomorrow, gona go school and see what flavours do they have and buy all that i haven try yet.

Also, CNY!!!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah CNY!
i might start work a little early
just to make sure my projects are on track

still i don't have the CNY feel or spirit yet
am too busy
but by next friday!!! IS HOLIDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FTW!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 4, 2010)

Probably, well, my presentation is on thursday, after that, on Friday, gona start watching movie in school and go into total slack mode, till then, just gona make sure nothing screws up and go go go


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol getting into the CNY mood everyone?

My deadlines are all before CNY, thank goodness. Still got tons and tons of drawing and painting to do... D:


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Lol getting into the CNY mood everyone?
> 
> My deadlines are all before CNY, thank goodness. Still got tons and tons of drawing and painting to do... D:



what do you do for living?

CNY mood? 50% 50%


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol I'm still studying in Poly. NYP, Digital Media Design, final year orz


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Lol I'm still studying in Poly. NYP, Digital Media Design, final year orz


good luck then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i blame mrfatso for reminding me gantz latest episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



because of you i was reading gantz since 10 till now 
damn.................

GANTZ FTW!!!!

i will start with Gantz anime in near future


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

Buhahaha, that's great, that means that you have less time to make code and more time to read comic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Lol I'm still studying in Poly. NYP, Digital Media Design, final year orz



YO! NYP Digitial Entertainment Technology Final year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, do you guys have to pay an exit fee? Or after module/IAP/Final Year project, it's over? 


Anyway, hmm, my neighbourhood store has mango flavour tic tac for sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for CNY mood, probably just 20%, i can already predict those nephews will keep pestering me for my maple account and after that keep on asking me to give them yugioh cards or some other trading card, even when i dont want to. As usual, i probably be sitting with them staring at the tv screen.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

you could just say you gave everything to huiyi


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

nah, they don know who she is, and i cant just conveniently, say o, she my girlfriend and run away, if i say that, wait they ask me bring pika to my house, then really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lor 

So, i just gona hide in the closet till sometime later. Or maybe i should go out take a long walk then return.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

i don't think pika would mine
going to your house would be a fex extra SGD for her

i am going to another mall


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

haha, but i will, since that sounds like i am spoiling her reputation/image of a pure girl. Plus, i have no idea how to explain how i know her or even how she know my address if that happened.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

i never have good impression on a girl that swears as she speak


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

^ lol


local got orange mint blue and green mint? idk got mango?

in other news i am dead for my maths test because this was the first question:


knowing that x=2, y=1:
2ax +3by = 10
3ax - 7by = -54
FIND A AND B.

>_>


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

oh my god
thats so easy

substitute X and Y into the equation

2a(2) + 3b(1) = 10
4a + 3b = 10
4a = 10 - 3b
a= (10 - 3b) / 4


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

err...so easy lor

4a + 3b  = 10
6a - 7b = -54

b = 54 + 6a / 7

4a + 3( 54 + 6a)/7 = 10
28a + 3(54 + 6a)  = 70
28a +162+ 18a = 70
46a = 70 -162
46a = -92
a = -2

b = (54 + 6(-2)) / 7

b = 42/ 7
b = 6

There you go.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

ERR... WTF WHY NEGATIVE 54 = POSITIVE 54


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

aiyo
because you switch from LEFT to RIGHT (vice versa)

whenever a switch from either direction
positive  positive


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

but 54 needs to be moved? o_o i thought just moved a to > can le


----------



## Domination (Feb 5, 2010)

You are seriously taking Amaths like that?! That's considered fucking easy for Amaths standard...

Wait till you come to trigo and binomial, you will die.

Not that I'm any better, but that sum is far from undoable.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

hai dommy.


well we sort of just started, all the people i asked also said it was hard.

what i did:

4a + 3b = 10
6a - 7b = -54

-7b = -54 -6a
7b = 54 + 6a
b = 54 + 6a/7

????


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

i remember doing geometry that requires us to find out X Y Z

aiyo..
its about simplified A and B
then substitute....

ipikachu,
pay some attention ler
i don't like calling you ifikafhu


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

maths is the my first priority in terms of focusing in class... even the first class people couldn't do it ._. 




oh crud


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

no offense..
if the first class can't do it
then the math standard for your school is pretty poor

just compare yourself with dommy and fatso


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

RIGHT

dommy school is good school, mine neighbourhood >_> hmm i guess so>? fatso too smart already


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

ifikafhu,
you could improve by swear lesser
stop burning the ants colony
don't show your flying kick

anyway, hows your CNY mood?


----------



## Domination (Feb 5, 2010)

Nonsense, how can simple substitution and simultaneous equation be hard for your best class. 

IIRC, simultaneous was already taught in sec 2.

And I don't come from a good school. We are just a branch, our standard is still crap compared to our "big brother".

Get a good tuition teacher if you really can't even figure out simultaneous. 

And pay attention in class. I'm completely ignorant of everything right now because I just can't stand listening to the lousy teacher teach, though if I listened it might help.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

domination,
how are you lately?
it seems like you are rather quiet...


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

i dont like tuition/ tuition teachers... waste of moneh

err, i "slacked" in sec 2,(coincidentally simultaneous equations was the exact chapter that i didnt concentrate)  thats why i only got 50 for EOY and had to appeal in to my current class.

*goes back to studying*


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

so do SG school's practice retain you in a grade if your fail for the year?

i would vote for a yes.. it would be great for people like ipikachu


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

well usually is at EOY total subjects combined eg 1000 for all subjects if you got below 500(?)(also if english fail i think?) then you would have to stay. but two of my last year classmates got conditional passes. (even though they got below 500)

i got 666 last year. no wonder im so unlucky


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

you should fail for once
then you learn some lesson!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> RIGHT
> 
> dommy school is good school, mine neighbourhood >_> hmm i guess so>? fatso too smart already



Bull shit, i also neighbourhood school and don lie lor, i haven touch math for a long time, all these time was just matrix and 1+1  = ? 

Pika... seriously, go spam those assesment book, go memorize those formulaes, like what dom has said, this question is too easy...

Anyway, i think you need to fail, seriously, that was what woke me up from my mmo grind in sec 4, my A math from usual A1 dropped to E8, at that time, i knew that it will drop, maybe to B3/4 but not that much, and from that day, i asked my mom bring me to tution and start to pay attention in class. If i dont know, ask teacher to clarify things.

Also, don blame 666 for your rusty brain, 666 is just bullshit...


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL Neighborhood school graduate here too. D:

Never took Amaths tho, took POA, and did okay-okay only. D:

@ mrfatso
Oh hey, fellow SIDM-ian! I have quite a few friends from DET too! (Mocap is fun huh, lol. Anil is awesome) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah we do have to sort of pay a fee. It's for Fusion though. Still have to go complete my website and portfolio pieces and stuff. You're taking part too, right?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

i already failed. more than once. my teacher had said "its just about consistency"(example phythagoras theorem was okay, but simultaneous just cmi)


uhh lets just say that today i learn one thing, chances are if you give me the same thing tomorrow i'll forget and start to ask questions.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

Pika... all i hear is excuses and more excueses... Math is not that hard, just remember or write down the formulae on a piece of paper 10 time for each formuale and after a while, you will remember them.



			
				FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> LOL Neighborhood school graduate here too. D:
> 
> Never took Amaths tho, took POA, and did okay-okay only. D:
> 
> ...



Ya, i am taking part in that, but i probably wont be updating the stuff till after 12th feb, that way i can add in my final year project stuff.

Also, i am in Danny's class not Anil. Anil is my god of misfortune, always when he come to our session and tweak things, somehow everything will crash and we cant proceed with our session.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

hehehehe...
pika... all you know is just comic and comic and comic...
pay some attention ler!

so CNY pika visiting me?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

i wasn't defending my self o_o lol

okay i cant concentrate with my cpu randomly going "DRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR" now and then


edit: no money go lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

lol, go off your com and study lor. 

then you want elixir drive car from malaysia visit you?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 5, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Ya, i am taking part in that, but i probably wont be updating the stuff till after 12th feb, that way i can add in my final year project stuff.
> 
> Also, i am in Danny's class not Anil. Anil is my god of misfortune, always when he come to our session and tweak things, somehow everything will crash and we cant proceed with our session.



LOL!

No idea who Danny is, must be a DET only lecturer D:

Okay lar, actually nowadays a lot of crashing or whatever happening because of the TO lor. He anyhow go in touch touch meddle meddle with the systems and stuff unti lthe licensing got problems and stuff like that. D:

Still need to faster go attach 3D models to my 2 person animation for second assignment... Ahh so much to doooo...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

i travel to JB on every tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my working place is only 20 minutes from second link


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

elixir, go visit pika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then she get free ang pao haha



			
				FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have no idea which department is he from. Anyway, gogogo, next week is last week, then it's back to slacking at home till fusion. Then, after that, slack and erase everything related to course till NS


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha exactly right.

More time to finally catch up with all the games I've missed! 8D


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

same here, gona try and finished spiderman web of shadow, and maybe clear 1 or 2 ps2 games.

And while i am on break, i can finally get back to those online duties that i was supposed to do.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

HooooooooooooRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

7 days until chinese new year!

just now i went to this place that they have lots of florist!
hoooooooooo
the business is freaking good
i remember 1-2 years ago
the boss complained business is not good
but this year his business is superb!

they are so busy until they got no time to come my house to plant two giant pine tree
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

haha, nice, speaking of that, seems strange that my parents haven bought another plant to add to our little garden, since that was what they had been doing since a few years back.

Anyway, hoo hoo, as usual, my mom just made another batch of pineapple tarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, that's one item off the list


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 6, 2010)

today had to clean the house... clean chair clean wall clean plastic plants also >_>


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

haha, today we had a nice reunion dinner.

Ceral Prawn, pineapple sauced pork, steam chicken, chicken rice, cabbage, vegetable and rice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And my parents just bought the abalone. As for spring cleaning, most of the stuff have been clean, just need to arrange them nicely, that's all.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

today i just threw some old working drawings away
tomorrow will start some serious cleaning + cleaning spider webs


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

Oo, spider-web, i probably have those behind the closet, but too lazy to shift the closet forward.

So, have you guys bought all your CNY snacks?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

my dad bought two big packets of fried prawn crackers

but i prefer the brownish fish type


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for reminding me, since we probably wont have any candies this year, i can replace them with that fish ball cracker and other salty snack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, any interesting thing happened ?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

went to the mall
mid valley and gardens

their decoration is pretty nice
its pretty simple but being clean
too bad i didn't bring my camera


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds better than junction 8 fair, i just saw a news about that place while i was at my relative house.

They were complaining about getting tricked, cos by right there were supposed to be a huge crowded, but those guy end up will arrived next week and by then, most of the store owner have been making a huge loss, so a number of them just quitted.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

huh? what happened?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

no idea, something about a bunch of people from china were supposed to be here to set up store and also, some other crowd thing...


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 6, 2010)

i think got famous people supposed to visit there but never so the shopkeeper sad? lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

oh
you mean those chinese visitors ar?

that mall sell many expensive stuff?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

is not mall lor, more like a glorified pasam malam


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 6, 2010)

lol china? 

brb leg numb


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

then how can chinese visitors save the pasar malam
since 99% of those goods would be made in china
they might as well buy it from china


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

i have no bloody idea... they even had a concert setting there... so probably they wanted to invite some band over to sing and attract ppl ?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

hoooooo
thats cool!

still if people would want to go there
they will still go
you don't need attractions to do the job


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

nah, they will need the attraction, if not, no point, the stuff there are overpriced higher than usual, and some of the stuff sold have no link with CNY, like those ball game... really? dont those stores only appear at pasam malam? what are they doing at a chinese new year good fair?

All in all, it really just feels like a huge pasam malam then a decent new year fair. Cos, if not, i might as well, go to my friend house, it is a 1/2 hour walk from my house and the fair has more or less the same item at a cheaper price.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

well.. sometimes they use chinese new year to SPAM $$$$$$
thats why i never pity those vendor crying on the papers saying this year business not good


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

haha, well at least we don have to spend money on pineapple tart, my mom made a few batch of it.

But the same issue with her pastry, its a tad too dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, i guess i be buying more drinks tomorrow for the fridge


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

i wanted to buy this grape shandy
guess what it went out of stock

damn ... its limited edition!!!!
any special drinks?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 6, 2010)

the best thing about CNY is that its just after exams, and you have the right to earn money while gambling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (black jack ftw)

meh my family don't bake so we have to buy all those snacks, today i see on the table those fishball crackers and love letters o_o


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, chinese new year is about snacks
i love the cookies that my mum in law bakes
but i don't think she is doing any for this year
DAMN!!!

i might hunt some muruku!!!
muruku is muh favourite!!!!!!!!!!

ipikachu, 
gamble? i wonder will it help on your maths


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

it probably will, but she should play 21, should be easier for her. No need to worry about combination and etc. 


and argh, thanks for reminding me, on friday, gona go to shops and change all my notes to coin


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 7, 2010)

isnt black jack = 21? lol i meant 21 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i remember a 2/3 years back we played roulette.. lost some of my money >_>

this week already start saving coin, although i always bet very small de


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

oO, roulette, i never play that before.

Anyway, haha i only bet 50 to 1 dollar only


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

ipikachu,
spend sometime on your chinese and maths 

mrfatso,
LOL, just now i went to the market! freaking lots of people!!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, to be expected, since everyone doing their last min stock up.

After all, during CNY, most stores will be closed and on my side, the wet market will be closed for a while.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

well.... i think all the stores will close from saturday or sunday onwards till at least wednesday?
kekekekee


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

not really sure how long, either way, it will last a long time. So, everyone gona start stocking up now, better than during last week, where everything gets jacked up even further.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

jacks up! i just saw someone's newspaper this morning!
mushroom +60% 
i was like.... f you vendors!

hope no people will buy their stuff and then they start crying


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

WTF?? mushroom also jacked up.

Hope, no1 despo or suay enough to buy from them, let them cry and whine about their business sucking and how they have no idea why is that.

Bloody bloodsuckers... close to new year can jack up price la, but everything also jack... Also, must have limit de ma, not everything should be jacked up more than 50%...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

exactly, sometimes i always laugh when they cry on the newspaper complaining their business is bad
i mean, its a festive season but why jack the price up?

supply and demand comes in to play? come on.. don't shit on me!!

this is why i adore the price war on beer between the hypermarket!
instead of jacking they go until as low as possible!!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 7, 2010)

my standard bet 20 cents only.. near end of the rounds then start 50-1 dollar, since playing with kids.

chinese ah.. it was pretty much established to us that to poly chinese < english so even my classmates have pretty much given up and sleep during the classes >_> haiz lol oh well at least i did my homework

k i go do my online maths


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> my standard bet 20 cents only.. near end of the rounds then start 50-1 dollar, since playing with kids.
> 
> chinese ah.. it was pretty much established to us that to poly chinese < english so even my classmates have pretty much given up and sleep during the classes >_> haiz lol oh well at least i did my homework
> 
> k i go do my online maths



i have to SPAM once

YOU ARE A DISGRACE FOR BEING A CHINESE


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

the supply and demand part i can understand, since i remember that time my parents and i went to wet market buy meat, and my mom was complaining to them about how every year, everything so expensive during this period and the people were sighing that although they want to earn some extra money, but most of the time, it was thanks to their supplier.

Supplier jacked up price = they have jacked up even more to earn the same profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> my standard bet 20 cents only.. near end of the rounds then start 50-1 dollar, since playing with kids.
> 
> chinese ah.. it was pretty much established to us that to poly chinese < english so even my classmates have pretty much given up and sleep during the classes >_> haiz lol oh well at least i did my homework
> 
> k i go do my online maths




FK YOU FOR LOOKING DOWN ON CHINESE.

seriously, when i was in poly, i wanted to take up Chinese supplementary but thanks to guys/gals like you, that class was canceled and i took Japanese instead. I mean, dont you find it sad that as a chinese, your chinese language is inferior to ang mo and even Indians(no offense to you guys) ??


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, too bad i don't live within their circle!
what i can do is just ignore them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, is just a festive season for a fewdays!
no point paying extra for these idiots 

just now i passed by a saloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and they have a piece of paper there

"NO PRICE INCREASE"

---
no offense, we here always fight for the chinese education. fear of losing it! 
one of guy's citizenship was even taken away by govt' because of chinese education.....
parents here try to register their kids to the chinese school as early as their kid is 3YO
yet.....

another thing, even malays and indians here attend chinese school!
having a chinese saying such stuff... you are not a disgrace is what?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

speaking of that, i find it really strange, food increased are what i am used to already..

But why barber have to jack up the price as well? I still don get the reasoning behind that.. 

------------

Dont forget americans and other ang mo also learning chinese.. Heck, i wanted to take chinese because i am scared that one of these days due to lack of using chinese, i will forget everything...

I am already starting to forget nearly everything related to it, the only reason why chinese is still alive, is because i talk to my parents in chinese, talk to my friends in chinese, and i still have those chinese comic to read. 

And pika, while it is true that chinese is not required to get into poly, but if your chinese is that sucky, how are you gonna communicate with those lecturers from china? they say talk to them in chinese, but we all know how sucky their english is. Or even talk to their students who do not understand english? Yes!! i know of a few who do not understand english so i have to talk to them in chinese.

Think about it, are you really that willing to give up your roots?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

I think she is one of those that doesn't concern about her roots

no offense to any chinese christian
just like some of them say i am a christian and i don't practice chinese tradition like ching ming
then why they celebrate CNY?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

probably to leech free holidays... But let's not bring religion in here, its too easy to turn religion into a flame thread but it is always the hardest to get on topic...

Hmm, suddenly i remember, CNY is when the internet is the laggiest of them all. Any idea on how to improve connection?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, is never the case for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




how? complain to the ISP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least thats what i will do!
i mean we pay for it then give us service
if no service then refund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mentality


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

nah, i just blame everyone else for hogging my internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hmm, i hope singtel doesnt suddenly fk up like recently, internet lag like mad till a few days later then it gotten a little bit better and a day or 2 after that, then it is finally back to normal..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

*guys from other countries are welocme as well*

i just realised the typo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

anyway, i am expecting the highspeed broadband which will be coming soon
if the price is affordable
i will go for the MAX
which is 1MB ? or 2 MB...
can't wait for more details about this


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, ya, that typo has been around since the start of the thread, but i never got round to reporting it, in the off chance that a mod comes and lock this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And good luck with your new plan and make sure it is after CNY, that way, there's no way they can fk up and blame others for spamming the hotline. 

At least, after the new year, they have one less excuse to use.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

from what i heard is around march
so we should start seeing some ads in near future!

talking about CNY...
i want fireworks!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

darn, you reminded me, i remember a few years back, i always buy 3~5 boxes of firework sparklers and when my relative come around, i will bring out the box and we will play with it.

But as they grew older, they stop playing it and i stop buying it cos waste money..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

hehehe
i saw those today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i love those which will fly to the sky

damn... this year our gov't is dropdead serious on catching people


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, wonder if this year we will get to watch them on tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and catch who? guys who buy fire sparklers?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

NO... those artillery type of fireworks
LOL

thats who they want to catch..

actually i don't think fire sparklers are legal


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, i see, didnt know that you can still get them

I am not sure about fire sparklers since i still do see them whenever i go to east coast for those class reunion bbq. 

So, i think it is still pretty legal.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL....
of course there are ways to get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is just whether you want to take the risk or not


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, nah, i am too much of a wuss to want to get them


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, who wants to take that sort of risk just for fireworks..
thats not me for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it seems like it is going to rain
hows the weather there? raining quite frequent right?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

nope, today is pretty sunny. Recent week was just a tad colder than usual, that's all.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

ah.... recent week is either very hot then we get some free shower...

damn... the dry and hot month is coming
everytime during chinese new year is HOT HOT HOT


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

which is what i like, i prefer sunny days and warm night, that way when i go to sleep, it will be just nice toasty.

Unforunately, my brother is a tad imbalanced in this aspect, for him, this will probably be cold as heck, so no fan for me when i go to bed


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, regardless cold or hot! i prefer the cold side!
hot makes my temper bad!!!

it seems like we are going to get our dose of tropical rain maybe in an hour time


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

hmm, cold = hot for him, so ah crap..
he will on the fan which means it will be extra cold to me. Well, thanks for the heads up, gona warp myself in my blanket.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, we are like 400 KM apart
what happens here might not happen over there
kekekeke...

so when will dommie being free..
miss his posts


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

probably after October, since if i remember correctly, O level last till October then you are free for a few months before you go to JC or poly.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

damn..... he will be missed for so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




its more a less the same
we have all the major exams on october - december


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

and i will be in NS by then. 

Well, on the bright side, incoming vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still, i am not sure how to ask my parents if i can go NTU to take a course, since it is pretty expensive... Guess i will wait till after NS, get a job, maybe work for 4 years, then go back and applied as mature applicants.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL
trust me working adds in to your experience
and they will definitely help you on your future studies


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, anyway my current plan is to get a job that most singaporeans wouldnt want to take, something manuel like cleaning toilets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of cos, i know a lot of guy will be typing like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are a game programmer why be a cleaner? And simply because it is easier to get a job and plus with my current portfolio, i doubt anyone will want to hire me. Since all of my work are pretty average or sub-average and it's better that i get a job first then worry about stuff like ambition later.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL,  you are funny!
nothing its wrong on cleaning toilet and i doubt people will give you such senior position or duty when you just started.

so go do what you really want and start accumulate some experience


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

lol, senior position, i wasnt even aiming for that, i just want a steady job, get some experience and that's all. But i wonder... if i can apply as a librarian, that way everyday i get to be surrounded by books and think of all the novels that i could be experienced to, i start to feel giggly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and knowledge is power, pretty soon, i will be overwhelmed with retro knowledge and other fun trival


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

OH no.. then i hope you are still fun to talk with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hows the employment over there?
hard to get a job ?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, when that happened, i will be able to participate in every subject 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except current affairs lol 

not sure, according to the papers, we still have some way to go, but then again, i never really bothered to check.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

as i said the chinese new year shopping scene seems encourage
how bad the economy it is .. won't be as bad as 2-3 years ago
where the petrol hike


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

yup, anyway, finished packing your ang paos? 

So, during CNY, planned any activities?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

haven't really got the time to change the $$$
might go to the bank to do  that by tomorrow

CNY? not really.. i think gaming is my sole plan


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

no need to be host to your relative and visitors?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

besides 2nd day we go my dad's home town for praying
otherwise, NOPE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its more like a family thingy during CNY


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

I see, not like us, from 1st ~ last day, its always relative come to our house or my mom's colleague come and visit and have free meal


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

Good man!
such a happy CNY!
it sounds more like Busy

guess your CNY would be very busy
too bad WNB is not here anymore
otherwise, we will have spam party


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

speaking of which, whatever happened to WNB anyway? and also, Hi Dommy.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

it was shutdown due to some paperworks
i guess its not really my business
those mods and admins there are just talkative and non productive....

the forum headed to downside when vv just left


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

You know, I'm planning on sacking my previous tuition teacher since I found a new better(and not to mentioned fucking experienced) ex-teacher at my school to be my tutor....

Had my last lesson with him and he did make me comprehend some Emaths topics. Just basic matrices and basic vectors, nothing much.

So I feel sad that I'm sacking him. Oh well. It's not my fault I don't understand his Amaths teaching. Undegrad, heh.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

@elixir: i see.

@dom: well, to be expected, undergrads still need experience getting their materials through, while teachers are already used to that, so they can get their point across easier. Anyway, good luck with your O level.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

well, don't feel bad on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, domination.. whats your plan during the holidays?


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Plan in holidays as in after O Levels?

Don't really feel like getting a job, I'm too lazy to do that... But maybe I'll find one with some friends(maybe, since they have other friends too and they might have reached agreements). Maybe I can try asking my cousin if his company is hiring, my sis did that.

And my friends say they are planning on going to our friend's house in Beijing to play(he's a Chinese national)... Might go, depends on parents. But it'll be great if I can see snow.

Then after that, I want to take guitar lessons... Been wanting to do that for some time.

And my friends also had an idea to start a jam band(just play around, not recording) and we can cover songs or jam about some instrumentals a little.

But I don't now if my plans will change by then(since it's more than half a year). But hope I can at least do some of them. Especially the guitar lessons.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

nah, plan as in CNY. Any activities planned during CNY or just gona stay in room all day?


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

Considering the size of my family on both of my parent's side and that we have stopped going to most of our relatives' houses, there really isn't much to do.

So just reunion dinner with father's side of family on eve's, visit grandma's house on 1st, and lunch with my mother's side's relatives.

Probably stay at home and sleep or maybe play Super Mario Galaxy(bought it like almost half a year ago and still haven't played it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

cool, well, for me, i probably return back to maplestory for the 1st or 2nd day, then back to my ps2


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

for me will be trying to get FF13 done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just cleaning some stuff and got win7 out on my server pc 
now trying to get my photocopy machine to work on it
arghhhhh


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

oO, thanks for reminding me to get grandia 2 back to my laptop


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL!
i am back from dinner
i had satay!
its my favourite!!!!! 

anyway, 7 days before CNY!!!
hip hip hooray!!!
i think next friday will be holiday spirit


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice, and hmm, maybe this friday i will have satay for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, had braised chicken and cabbage for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cant wait till CNY is here, then i will have extra money


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL!
talking about $$$$
hopfully i will get some collections by tomorrow
otherwise, stress nia


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, good luck.

Dom, how much are you expecting to get this CNY?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL!!!
i am expecting to receive more than 250k of payment


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

wow, that's a lot of money... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from your cilent overdue payment?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

various project and they are suppose to pay us by monday


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

well, hope they pay up and not blow you off.

So, looking forward to any games?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL
DS Games? Hacking... yeah lots of nice games are coming soon
so well...

i think the new yugioh should be out as well
i think yugioh is not as popular as it used to be
since no one talks about it


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

but it is still played none the less, occasionally when i go out for dinner after school, i see kids playing yugioh.

On the other hand, i seldomly see kids playing magic the gathering or pokemon or dual master.

and nah, not just DS games, any other game on PC/XBOX/360/PS1/2/3/ and etc .


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

magic the gathering ? card game? LOL
maybe is expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




furthermore, i don't they have a good pool of magic the gathering games on console
i could recall one ... which is many years ago on PC


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

ya, maybe that's the case, same with dungeon and dragon, even though that was a tabletop game, but there were a bunch on consoles.

So, maybe they just play that instead... But the same argument can be used for yugioh as well, so i wonder why not magic the gathering or duel monster? Is it cos yugioh has an easier rule than the others?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

no idea...
i never play yugioh..
so i have no clue

i like magic because of the artwork


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

same here, i like reading the little message at all those magic the gathering cards.

While, others like yugioh/ duel master/neo pet have them as well, they are not as fun to read. 

Hmm, speaking of that neo pet trading card game, i wonder what happened to that as well as the megaman card game, last i check, i don see them anywhere... maybe they are too unpopular haha.

Anyway, ninja blade and alien vs predator looks nice, but other than that, don think i will bothered about the rest, not interest in mass effect 2 since i have not even gotten started on the first.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

i heard someone say neopet is dead...
not sure about is the game still alive

my poor lyshan is eeyrie


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

yup, the game is still alive, last i check was a year back when i was bored in school.

Anyway, as usual, i have forgotten my password and username haha , i remember mine is that chaa dog monster


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL
my lyshan would be some old pet...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, maybe one of these day i will create a perm neopet account for the sake of fun and linked it with my standard password 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still remember, last time, those pet can be out of stock and you will have to be lucky to get those jetsam pet but now it is alot easier. just choose and you are done ..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

hahahahaha
i remember i always goto the pirate island to earn those coins
it was fun

then the one day tombola thingy!

what i admire them is during christmas
they are really on a christmas spree by giving out lots of items
hooo hooo


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

They do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guess i should check that out as often as i did for kingdomofloathing, that way i wont miss out on the goodies.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

You should for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope GBAtemp can be as generous too
LOL

freebies for the span of december
thats festive season for sure

anyway, 6 more days to CNY!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

haha, that will be nice but if they do that, they will go broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oO, just remember, there will probably an event on that day for kingdomofloathing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid valentine...

So, elixir giving free ang po to your workers this friday?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

No.. not intending to give
will wait for the day they resume work
LOL


----------



## redact (Feb 8, 2010)

the last time i played neopets was like year 6 and i remember thinking that they must have not wanted kids playing because you need an email address to sign up and only big adults had email addresses and mobile phones


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

the last time i play neopets was 8-10 years ago
that time i don't remember they were introducing such rules
we were able to have multiple accounts

however, there are 2 reasons that stopped us from playing
1, the speed of loading the flash games
if i am not wrong we were using 1mbps
but its slow!!!! 
could be ourside or whatever....

anyway, what really stop me from playing was the rule change
from easy of earning $$$ to difficult
somthing that we used to spend 1 hour was then changed to 2 hours
some games that used to give up coins no longer do...
that makes things so hard for us... hard for us to catch up with those who are ahead of us

in other words, who got that sort of time


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

ya, i agreed, the last time i played was around last year and it was very different from how i remember it 11 years ago.

I guess it is the same for all mmo, there is always a huge changes, differences would be what had been changed, like for maplestory, they changed the maps, added medals, tweak it so it is really really easy to level up, back then, i would need  1 week, same hour putted in and i would have reached level 15 or maybe 20 if i really been training and not slacking, but now? 1 week is enough to hit level 30..

Speaking of changes, the thing that irkes me about these site is that it is near impossible to find a decent changelog, i don mind digging up old threads, but the problem is that they are only till 3 months old, beyond 3 months, and i have to guess...

I also wished that these mmo site would have just a text file or something with what has been changed so i know what to expect, what skills have been nerfed or buffed and other misc stuff..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

well... sometimes i think they should not make MMO too hard
i know there might be too many godly characters
at least they could do something like before certain level
make the level up process shorter
after hitting some level make it harder...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

true, most of the time, it is not simply a matter of just speeding up level up, the money aspect have to be taken into account, like the current maplestory, back then, by the time you are level 15, you will be self-sufficient in that you can just npc and collect junk and you will have more than enough money to buy your next gear.

Now? From level 10 onwards, i have to start saving up, and if i don use potion and be a cheapo, i will have just enough money for my level 30 gear and maybe some extra money for potions, but it's barely enough, i will still have to do suicide training more frequently, which i don mind, but for others, it is an artificial pain in the ass, since that is the only way that you can survived enemies at your level instead of argh, enemies are hard to kill, my damage is too low and their damage to me is too high.. 

And i cant visit the free market cos somehow before that there was some event of sort where they managed to earn lots of money, which means that the market is too expensive to buy anything and for those who cant be ass to study the market, all it means that they wont be able to earn a lot of money and even then, cos of all these high prices at all the stores, guys like me will assume that everyone is a bloody cny vendor and stop visiting there, so we end up have to farm our own equip which by the way, is still low as hell. 

Anyway, i probably expect the required exp graph to be as crazy as it, so probably this time round, for me to be rich enough for future stuff, i probably have to grind till 50+++


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

In other words why are people like ifikachu still paying for trouble?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

I have no idea, there just something about that game that keep sucking you in... they probably placed some sort of hyponotic messages in that game. that somehow attracts all the rich brats to that place.

So, all these rich people will whine about how hard it is to train/earn money and since they are rich, they will waste money on those prepaid cards and in the long term, asiasoft will earn more money since it's like what my friend say, now that it is too easy to earn exp but too hard to earn money, the only way you can balanced things out is to buy the x2 mesos card and that cost so much money and last for a while only.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL, i have no idea!
i rather buy a ps3 and get myself a MAG
so i can game with a 1-200 hundred players
thats something i say EPIC
massive war

afterall, i have heard bro steal sister's money just for maplestory
thats from SG
thats really PATHETIC


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

i know... i rather spend my money on mechquest, one time payment and i get the premium stuff, of cos there are still the more stronger and more cooler stuff, but that's another story all together. 

As for me, i rather just prove to guys that you dont need cash items to train, so for most of the games that i play, i never used any cash items, even those that are given to me as a reward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But elixir, the most pathetic thing is still that old news article about a dad who wasted 30k on a maplestory equipment for his son.

When i saw that news, i really want to called up some friends and ask if they know any gang and ask them to rob that guy house lor... 30k for a equip that doesnt even last 30 days... what a waste of money...


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

^ well, since time passed and i dont really feel anything so i dont really care anymore i guess....



(fuuuuuuuuuu)


lol neopets,
when i was sec 1 my friends tell me play... sec 2 totally forget... until my sister go tell me play (near EOY) then i forgot my birthdate >_>" (put fake one uhh yeah....) so cannot login, in the end create new account, sigh.

now jetsam still cannot create, must wait till jetsam day. 

neopets now easier earn money, last time from wheel of knowledge tio job scroll(silver brightvale), tada, im rich.. 

(why did i do a job... fff)

i play maple is somehow for the graphics, since i like them sprites...  but now maplestory, if you want play must pay, or you will be damn slow. i see forums, they say cap dex at 40, my dex 90 already.. last time help my friend search gunner training place, only got leeching guide..

.. i need to play once evan come out and that other one..

now one day = lvl 30+. my brother play like siao. (like 12+ hours?)

huh.. kol got what events soon? O_O


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

wah... ipikachu sounds like some EXP gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




kekekekekee


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

probably that valentine event ma, don forget 1st day of CNY(if i remember correctly) is valentine day.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

Yup it is!
now i start hearing those selfish woman saying
you love me then don't celebrate chinese new year
CNY is not excuses ...
blah blah blah......

why valentine!!! every freaking day is valentine
i guess valentine is a trap that many falls 
and retailers LAUGH!
because a bunch of xxxxxxx actually fall for the trap


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

ya and the stupid thing is that, you want buy rose, wait till after valentine day la, it's always on that day, rose suddenly become 10+ 20+ dollar and same for chocolate... but all the same, there will be some poor bloke who end up buying them just so that their girlfriend will be happy. 

Anyway, WTF??? why those woman ask ppl to not celebrate CNY? cos what they wont have someone to abuse and shout at for a period of time, so they damn bui song is it? 

So, i guess i should be glad that as usual, i am single and at home gaming?

@pika and dom(if you are reading this): join us in msn le..


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

lol where got experienced



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> now i start hearing those selfish woman saying
> you love me then don't celebrate chinese new year
> CNY is not excuses ...
> blah blah blah......



LOL


oh ya.. by that time i should be emoing because probably my maths cmi, play psp wait for 25 feb only.

valentine's day is an excuse for wasting money i guess.


brb finding thumbdrive

edit: found it phew.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL~! its a business thingy!
seriously, i find most asian xxxxx fails
look at japan

valentine is girl pamper the guys
white day is the guy pamper the girls
that should be it!!!

always yelling for male and female equal... wtf
thats something they should learn about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+1 for EQUAL


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

Equal?? what the fk does that mean anyway? I still don get this whole woman equal right thing, to me, i don give a fk about that, if my wife want to go work, so be it, no need to start some long whining bs campaign about that... 

And plus, thanks to all these bs, now so many ppl are now scared of woman, since if they not happy, they can just say you molest them and in the event that it is their word vs your word, as a male, you auto lost and thanks to them, we get so many rules and so many words have to change..

Like give me a fking good reason why i cant say chairman and have to change to chain person and all the other retarded words...

I am all for equality between woman and man if they ask for reasonable things in a sensible manner.


Anyway, do you think we will ever have white day?

I mean somehow easter/halloween travelled to our malaysia/singapore but a nice day like white day? ...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

exactly!!!!!!! EQUAL +1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seriously, we only hear alot about this on Asia
LOL
on some of the countries
they even recognise female rape/molest male

woman for NS!!!
ipikachu go


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

^ NO D: i even 2.4km/16 mins 50 secs so long already, still can tahan ns? (random history of asthma ftw)

lols, my school de chairman will always be chairman, cause we always call them by nickname or something else. (ce-meh? )

i thought 2008/9 got one news about woman raping a boy? forget le.. oh well.

my teacher once said that women now got "power" because in history they always kena "bullied".. lol >_>


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

I think woman can already go for NS le, but you will need to sign up yourself i think... 

Speaking of that, i still cant believed that at those rural villages, the woman who were raped are considered as outcast while those rapist can go scot-free... Everytime i read those articles, i find my temper flaring up, but in the end, i will cool down after realizing that i am not rich enough to afford a private army to whack war on those countries... 

And for those who say violence isnt the answer, then i asked you, why then is it that there are wars in the first place???


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

aiyo....
is not in history kena bully!
must study how the society used to be!

man out woman in

man go to farm and farming
woman at home take care of the family
short of one also cannot ler

no woman cook man hungry
no woman take care of family.. how to have 2nd and future generation

thats why only stupid woman says woman was being bullied

i have to admit some culture look down on woman but not always the case
some country woman is even powerful than the man
even chinese have woman emperor aka empress


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

i miss the good old days where everyone will confirm be married thanks to arranged marriage, so some people say that's bad but hey, at least it's better than you being too shy to ask girls out and being lonely when you are old man. 

Anyway, i just take it as those woman nothing to do but to complain about stuff.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmm

if you think about that sort of marriage
it works like that

why they investigate your families background
because they want to make sure your family is not prone of any genetic disease...
isn't what we are talking about it?

the shallowness of modern people leads to all sort of dis about our ancestor!
is pathetic that they fail to understand their roots and they are commenting shit

in other words, go study WHY before you CRY


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

Elixir, you are overestimating these people, if they got brains, they wont be whining about everything.. It's sad that last time they were whining about how arranged marriage suck and look at china, look at the recent news, got a news about some match making which works a tad like arranged marriage if i remember correctly, both side send each other info and then they meet up. 

It's a sad world when chinese are not giving their ancestor the proper respect...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

sigh,...... 
sometimes arranged marriage / match making is pretty good
people today don't even have time to find their partner


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

you mean those rich china bachelors finding gf?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

not only rich bachelors
from middle class onwards

i even saw an add that this woman is looking for husband
a young girl but is millionaire
LOL


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

wah, pika, go crossdress and go marry her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, that's my plan as well, probably after i earn enough, go matchmake and have a wife and that's all i want in life


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

i remember you saying Vietnamese wife?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

do not want o_o

lol later after marry find out your wife got a lot of secrets scratch that, go thai land and find one

no real roots D< 0
real and equal roots D = 0
real and distinct roots D > 0
real roots D >= 0
right?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

AIYO!
maths ar!!!
i faint nia!!!!!!

mrfatso to save the world!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

@pika, sorry you need to wait for me get home and check but i think so? 



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> i remember you saying Vietnamese wife?



ya, assuming that they are the same a few years in future, just want a room over their head, don mind a small flat with no car. no branded items, i am happy enough, willing to stay at home take care of kids if she ever get pregnant and be a good cook. Hopefully this isnt too hard to find.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL, find some local Msia la
communication better and there are some really very nice one..


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

haha, wait till i get a job first lor... 

Now i am still a bum, so cant comment on others "D


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

i would say come out from NS first
so you will be gone for 2 years?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

elixir why don't you be matchmaker for him? LOL


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

ipikachu and fatso would be a good match


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

^no


too young


----------



## redact (Feb 8, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^no
> 
> 
> too young


he can be your suitor


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

well... its alright... you both will age
take your time


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

oh u


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i would say come out from NS first
> so you will be gone for 2 years?



nah, i will still be here during weekend, just weekday, i wont be around. 

Anyway, merc, i let you have her


----------



## redact (Feb 8, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
what a good friend fatso! :')
now help me get her into this kidnapping burlap sack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



i kid, i kid


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL, now the problem is
how do we get ipikachu to aussie


----------



## redact (Feb 8, 2010)

well, dx has free shipping..
so if she travels to HK...
 i can buy her and get free shipping!!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

well, if she can get her way to hongkong
i don't mind buying ipikachu

at the end of the day
it could be a bid


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2010)

but i have never went to HK before.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

well, you can start now, merc and elixir will make all the necessary arrangement, i probably just provide snacks


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> but i have never went to HK before.



i might as well get your to KL
shorter route


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

haha, and it is easy to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just go with friends on a "trip" and disappear, of cos i will be seeing you in newspaper really soon if you do that.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

damn, this just sing game is crazy!!!
hooo hooooooooooooooo
karaoke on DS
my family will think i crazy


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

nah, just tell your family that you are singing on the n-age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so any idea when 1.6 will be public? cant wait till then, then i will be able to sing in public


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL... 1.6? i have no idea man
just like 1.5... it took normmatt quite a while


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

ya, just slowly wait then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If games cant work and no updated loader, i still got those patches out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, since i posted that in irc,might as well, post it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






originally wanted to put this as an easter egg in project but we cant do that since it is too rude


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL!
tomorrow i am heading down to JB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i won't be around till evening
damn


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

See ya, then, well, my partner will be in his ns medicial checkup, so i will be rushing work tomorrow.. maybe even stay in school till later than usual


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

i see
your school don't shoo you guys home?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

they do, but if you want, you just have to play hide and seek with security and you can stay there forever.
As for me, worse case will be i will be there till 8, never later, since i also want to go home slack and read books.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

how come they don't promote 24/7 ?
i remember my uni used to do that
and i used to go back to uni during 1-3AM


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 8, 2010)

probably cos they want to save money, or maybe they are scared that people will steal their stuff if they let them stay 24/7?


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2010)

lol, i wish tafe was like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it closes at 5pm :{


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

oo, go us, 507 post more to go to the 5k halfway mark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merc, cant you sneak around in there? or is the place too small for any sneakiness?


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2010)

there are security doors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we need a swipe our card just to get into class if in it block 
and they disable us from swiping our cards after tafe is closed ;(


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

I see, sounds just like what happened in here, but i guess those guys were able to handle the heat and they probably bought their own snacks to last them through the morning.


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL
someone have an overnight camp at your uni?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there...
i am  backed from JB


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm back...finally lol I'm surprised you kept this thread going so long =P


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I'm back...finally lol I'm surprised you kept this thread going so long =P



where tf have you been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we missed you!!!
maybe not the rest but i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so how are you my friend?
hows your injury? fully recovered?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

haha yeah my leg feels fine...we packed up and left the US were in japan she wanted to be closer to her family.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

what happened to your business?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back syko5150 to the thread.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

sold them both,I'm currently looking into maybe buying an apartment complex or 2 or opening a store or something not sure yet.i sold my house too i got a lot more for it then i originally paid which is quite unusual with the bad economy but w/e lol.

Thanks mrfatso good to be back =P


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

[18:38]  hooo hoooo
[18:38]  love plus 2
[18:38]  some extraordinary living experience 
[18:39]  i wonder whats that?
[18:39]  living together?
[18:39]  LOL

---

anyway, just now we went to buy abalone ler
damn expensive
100 gram already cost us around SGD 150


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> LOL
> someone have an overnight camp at your uni?



nah, i am still in polytechnic, so i still have this last stop and national service before going to university(if possible)


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL!
poor mrfatso
so nwo we have the same time zone (well yours are 1 hour ahead from us)


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah but its not like the time made any difference before i was still on at the the same time as you guys haha the only problem is my Japanese sucks really bad so my girl does a lot of translating for me haha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

big difference
at least you would have a proper life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




damn... we do miss you for sure

you went off without saying a word!
how could you!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah sorry about that her dad got really sick so we kind of left without saying anything to anyone then i went back to the states to sell the businesses and house and came back. I've kind of fallen really far behind in the gaming world so many new games and stuff out now haha.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 9, 2010)

heh don't worry, the games won't run off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I PASSED MY E MATHS HAHAHAHAA LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah the games wont run off but idk if i have enough time to catch up on all of them =P...and congrats on passing math =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> heh don't worry, the games won't run off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THERE IS A GOD!!!! pika, who did you pray to get this miracle?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

you should not sell your business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you could still cash in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i support your decision!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

haha its ok i made almost a 50% profit on my house and i sold the liqour store and car garage for quite a bit each im planning on buying property here but im not sure what i want to do yet i might open a restaurant or something. I think its hardest on my daughter though now she has to go to Japanese school.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

true.. that might be some tough transition time
i think is better you get a shoplot or sort
downstairs business - upstairs house


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah i was really considering buying an apartment complex and just raking it in on rent lol...we live about 10 minutes from the Square Enix building =P


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

well, if you have the CASH!
sure... its better you do that
in japan...every inch is GOLD

--

ifika, 
congrats!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah because i was looking into this apartment complex there was 24 apartments at about 170,200yen each which is about 2000$ US each


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL, you should invest if you could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



seriously, having some apartment complex in japan (tokyo) its really worth something

so did you pretend you are SE staff? went into their building and grab us some souveneirs


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

hahaha no but they do have a lot of cool stuff in their shop and they have a nice museum attraction in there. Yeah ill probably look into buying an apartment complex or 2 =P i still might be interested in opening my own restaurant i love to cook.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

i think having your complex should be priority
from cash you generate cash and they income source will be permanent as long you upkeep it !
i only see your fortune will increase if you know how to spend smart

thats a friend's advise


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah i have to agree with that =P the only bad thing though is since i don't own a liqueur store anymore i have to pay full price for beer =(


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL! then start save up $$$$ and then get yourself a liquor store


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL i doubt ill do that though because then ill have to find a new employee to trust with my store it was hard enough to find someone last time haha btw what happened to my sig? its like gone haha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

gbatemp was hacked
so singature was disabled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

so hows japan?


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2010)

you're near SE building? D:
and you didn't take any happy snaps for us?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh i see lol um japan is nice ive always enjoyed it here but im too lazy to fully learn another language i already know 2 languages im lazy to learn a 3rd haha

Edit:sorry mercluke i'll have to take pics next time i go there =D


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> oh i see lol um japan is nice ive always enjoyed it here but im too lazy to fully learn another language i already know 2 languages im lazy to learn a 3rd haha
> 
> Edit:sorry mercluke i'll have to take pics next time i go there =D



go there NAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, merc this is syko... our friend that used to stay in US and now he is in Japan for good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syko... merc is our friend from australia. he got a cute sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*run for life*


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

hello merc i have a ton of friends in Australia in the Melbourne area and a cute sister huh? too bad im taken already =p haha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL, ipikachu.. where were you! i thought you are supposed to move down to KL with me?
you lied!

anyway, CNY 5 days!!! hoo hooo hooo
i keep thinking today is wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my dad and i went to bought some dry abalone for our eve dinner
damn... abalone is expensive


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

so now we had to cancel all the reservations and stuff for the wedding and are planning it here hopefully for early may and are just going to fly out friends and family from the states


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

hahahaha... wedding in japan? thats really a BOMB! a HUGE BOMB!!!!
lol, normally they only invite real close friends...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

im flying everyone out here im making everyone who doesnt have a passport get one now im already starting to try to make lots of reservations at the park hyatt hotel we are flying people in from the US,Australia and Ireland most of her family are in japan already


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL! so whats the guest count..


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

we've invited just over 200 people but like 80 of them are in japan already lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

don tell me, 100 people in total?

edit: darn, i am off by 200%


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

well im assuming that not everyone will be able to get time off work and everyone who IS coming has to RSVP by march 20th so we can start buying plane tickets and stuff


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

what does RSVP stands for?? 

Anyway, good luck with your wedding preparation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if you have any secret news on SE stuff, feel free to share them with us


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

Reserve for Place?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

RSVP=Répondez s'il vous plaît which means please answer and thanks its a pain because we had everything set and had to cancel everything when we moved so now were starting from scratch haha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL..... thanks for that~!
nevermind... its only 3 more months until may

by the way, you guys read the front page news?
syko... becareful of the japanese new law...
downloading rom = offense


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

oO, i thought RSVP stands for really special veteran person or something.

Pika, if you are reading this, traveling trader is back.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL!
i think people should not use ancronym/abbreviation on their wedding card
because not all of us would know what Répondez s'il vous plaît stands

i can guess from repondez = respond.. but not the rest


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

lol i never read the newspaper/or watch the news i dont care about whats going on in the world =P i just live my life how i want haha...and i have a hard drive for my wii with over 100 games on it lol oh well idc really whats the fun in life if you dont take risks =D and lol mrfatso

Edit:elixer actually RSVP is very common in a lot of places in the world on invitations for anything people will put something like please RSVP by so and so date.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

wait...
Répondez s'il vous plaît is a French phrase that means "Please, answer" ?

If so, why not, just say, please replied by XXX date or something?

I mean that phrase just sounds so complex when a simple" could you reply by this date" would have suffice and most of us would have understood it immediately instead of googling or checking a dictionary.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

i know RSVP is a very common word
i have seen it for many years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is just sometimes not everyone knows what RSVP mean..
just like LOL...
not everyone would know what LOL means 
right?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

lol in the US everything says RSVP on invitations even for birthday parties ahaha i guess in the US people are just used to seeing RSVP and know what it means =p and i didnt make the invitations i just sent them out but we need to know by the 20th of march so we can book all the hotel rooms and flights.

actually i think LOL is universal these days and its probably the most used thing on the internet/cellphones


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

It sure is but if you start typing LOL for non english speaker
they will be like wtf is LOL
anyway, thats the beauty of internet and language

actually talking about RSVP
i remember i read an article on explaining that
however, thanks to you! RSVP will be in my mind for the rest of my life


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

nah, you wish, my supervisor yesterday asked me what NPC stands for, and in a video game no less.. i thought by now, everyone who played games would have heard of npc and know what that is?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

NPC :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is always not really the case
we should not view things in that way
common sense doesn't work
our common sense and other's would be different
do agree?

just like CNY... who the hell knows?
i guess only m'sian and singaporean knows what it stands for


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

well actually you dont really hear the term NPC in video games other then online games and actually i know a lot of non english speaking people who say lol all the time


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its common yet it could be some HUH kind of thing ....

damn... thunder but rain yet to come.....


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

i was in the US a few weeks ago and there was massive rain storms and a tornado lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

ya i guess so, well that just mean that i will be bz with last min stuff tomorrow, adding the rest of the definition for everything


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

ah.. i read the news... some snowstrom struck washington fewdays ago..

actually... seeing rain is a good sign
because february is usually known for being the dry month or being hot..
i guess the same applies for SG


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

rain is great, make it good for sleeping


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

true...
we usually complain.. chinese new year being damn hot..
which is the actual fact.....

chinese new year = HOT ....


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

hot day is nice for eating dessert and drinking cold drinks, while cold day makes all those hot food taste extra good


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

im still not used to the lifestyle in japan everything is so different ive been here multiple times over the years but it was always like a couple weeks at a time ive been here since november. i always go and hang out at this sports bar during the day and just drink lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

well.. i guess the japanese chicks will drool all over you..
right? am i right? lol...

mrfatso,
hows your mood for CNY?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

wont have mood for CNY till saturday, just found out that i have to hand in report and tdd tomorrow by 6
so rushing at the moment

So, i apologise if i take longer than usual to reply.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

haha yeah and thats not a good thing though my girl is always giving other girls dirty looks and she has a violent personality so thats not good at least for the japanese girls lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

well... work is always important than anything else
so .. go do your stuff and get it done!!

EDIT: hahahaha... what to do... mr syko is some hunk that many asian girls would love


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

haha, will do, too bad i messed up on my compilation, now i have to do more stuff in school.

Thankfully, project wise, it's just some minor grammar issue.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

i see.....
so school would be break for how many day?

our official is Sunday, Monday and Tuesday (replacement)


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

its because im a giant compared to people here lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

not really syko..
your looks is also a factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so into japanese baseball?

---

so i read ipikachu passed maths? then congrats to her


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

elixir, starting to believe that there is a god now that pika pass her math? 



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> i see.....
> so school would be break for how many day?
> 
> our official is Sunday, Monday and Tuesday (replacement)



pretty much, after this friday, school ended.

All that is left is for us to go back for my graduation show.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yes ive always followed the Tokyo Yakult Swallows but i think my size has a lot to do with it too =P girls always like really tall guys.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL... tall but no looks = NO!!!
i see...
the way the japanese fans react is very different right?

mrfatso,
GOD? i always do.. 
thats why we go to temple on the 2nd day of CNY


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *LOL... tall but no looks* = NO!!!
> i see...
> the way the japanese fans react is very different right?
> 
> ...



talking about yao ming?

Haha, you guys go on the 2nd day? For us, we go on the 1st day, and i guess this time round, i should try the free noodle there instead of running home after praying to some gods.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

yao ming ? LOL... he got a babygirl..
congrats to him ...

normally people go on the first day but our family tradition is the 2nd day
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah Japanese and Korean baseball is a lot more exciting to watch then american baseball although american baseball is a lot more popular yeah i guess thats true but being tall has its advantages even for guys who arent that good looking lets see you guys use the metric system? so im 198cm


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

hahaha
i am good with using feet and cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



198 approximate 6feet6?

---

i think the devotion of the fans are one of the main reason that J/K baseball is much more excited...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

holy rubber chicken, i am only 171cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@elixir: i see, cos less crowded??


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

mrfatso,
not really... since my dad doesn't go back his hometown for the eve and 1st...
so we just go back on the 2nd...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

6ft 5inch =P and i agree in america the fans go to the games and just get drunk and fight with other fans ahaha but here everyone just has a good time and cheers on their team =p


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

@elixir: i see

@syko: so how are you enjoying the matches? So, any reflex actions while you were there?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

mrfatso,
so what other things do you all do during CNY?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

well the season doesn't start til april so havent gone yet but i already have all my gear for the games haha i need baseball i lived at dodger stadium back in los angeles every home game haha i dont think i could live somewhere where there is no baseball my hometown doesnt have baseball they just play cricket which is a lamer version of baseball haha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso,
> so what other things do you all do during CNY?



nothing much, probably just play any games(other than vampire the masquerda.. damn, i want to play that) and just eating snack and watching tv) 

Since usually, on CNY, my dad will be playing majong, while the rest of my relative just watch tv, and that's all.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

im gonna go lay down and try to get some sleep i want to go out early tomorrow to look at things to invest in lol ill be back on tomorrow cya later.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, see ya and good night to you.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

i am off too...
good night folks


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2010)

elixir: is CNY going to be as expensive as a dsi again this year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(my "sister" is so hot XD)

edit: you guys posted like 4 pages since i read this last night? o.O


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 9, 2010)

nah, it will be more expensive, maybe 2 dsi or more depending on what you bought and taking into account the extra food that you have to buy for the holiday period since most store will be close and also all the other expense like new plants, new furniture(if applicable) and etc.  

and of cos, syko is back and our power just got boosted


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 9, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> elixir: is CNY going to be as expensive as a dsi again this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merc: yeah, its expensive.. i had spent like 200 USD for one dinner and my dad just addon with another 150 USD
actually, the total should be around 300 USD.
however, my dad wanted to buy the dried abalone
so he went to the shop and get another sets of abalone

that means we have a dried abalone and those from the can
LOL

Edit: yeah, syko is our man! what to do... we haven't been chatting with each other for many months. lots of reunion chat


----------



## redact (Feb 10, 2010)

so much money just for dried sea snails :S


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good afternoon to everyone in SG,Malaysia & Australia oh and anyone else who comes here haha...so i managed to buy the apartment complex today im gonna look into buying more maybe tomorrow or next week


----------



## redact (Feb 10, 2010)

congrats syko, now we can have a place to crash when we visit japan


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol well as long as its not occupied by tenants which it better be so i can get paid hahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

well make sure syko have an unit for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



always empty unit!
muahahahaha

free lodging in JP!!!
hip hip hooray


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol but wouldnt i be losing money if i did that =p and elixer do you know much about the wii?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol but wouldnt i be losing money if i did that =p and elixer do you know much about the wii?



merc is the guru of wii


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol ok then merc whenever you come in this chat ill leave this to you its nothing difficult all i want to know is if i have a game thats in ciso form and i change it back into a burnable iso can i take the iso and scrub it? the reason i ask is because some games i get are only in ciso form and i cant find an unmodified or scrubbed version and then the game either doesn't work while being that compressed or it freezes a lot in the game or cant get past the menu of the game without it freezing.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

we don't burn
we use usb loader

buy yourself a harddisk
then keep the games all there


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

i do use a harddrive the problem i have is that a lot of ciso games dont work properly when they're compressed to that small of size and theres a way to uncompress it to a burnable iso(you cant burn ciso games) all i was wondering was if i uncompress it from ciso can i then take the iso and scrub it to put it back on my harddrive?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

the problem is
when you use harddrive to store
they only reflect the actual size of the rom

for instance some games instead of taking out 4GB but it will only take out 100 MB of your hard disk space


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

well say for instance call of duty waw when its in ciso format the graphics are all screwed up like the layers in the background will disappear because the game is too compressed after the game is compressed that much theres a way to change it back to an iso that you can then burn would i be able to then scrub the game after i change it back to normal iso?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

i have no idea about this..
you need to ask merc the wii god


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha yeah...see when i look for games i prefer to get them already scrubbed but if they dont have them scrubbed then i go for clean versions and if still no luck i go to last resort and download ciso versions which sometimes they work and sometimes they dont because the game gets too much compression and then the game might not work right im just trying to find out if i can change a ciso back to a normal iso then scrub it myself to put back on the harddrive because most of my games are scrubbed but like 4 or 5 are ciso and dont work right.

oh and i already know that to create a ciso and to change it back to iso you have to use wbfs intelligent gui


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 10, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol but wouldnt i be losing money if i did that =p and elixer do you know much about the wii?



nah, eliixr will help pay for us


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha ok well if elixer is paying then ok =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL, i am so broke

mrfatso,
today few suppliers gave me mandarin orange
now i have 6 boxes of it


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

i feel so lazy today oh and you know what really sucks unless i learn japanese i have to import NTSC PS3 games =/ i should probably learn japanese but it will take forever


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i feel so lazy today oh and you know what really sucks unless i learn japanese i have to import NTSC PS3 games =/ i should probably learn japanese but it will take forever



there are shops in japan selling Eu/US games


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

really? ill have to look around for one ill be buying all my games there i want to buy Dante's Inferno =p


----------



## redact (Feb 10, 2010)

elixir: i am not wii god :S
i have been not paying attention to wii scene since usbloader popped up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, about your prob syko, when stored on a wbfs partition, a normal iso will automatically get scrubbed...
so you should be able to decrypt ciso then put on wbfs drive


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok so all i have to do is take my ciso games change them back to iso then put on my harddrive? thanks =)


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

hehehehehe...
merc!!!
welcome back.. so hows your program going?

syko,
i am positive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will try to flip through my magazine


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha well when angel gets back from her parents house im sure she can help me find a place that has it since shes fluent in japanese


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

ok.. got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is next to club sega (tokyo - JR akihabara station)

URL: www.gmh.jp
TEL: 03-5297 3281
SHOP: Game Hollywood
Uchida Biru (building) 5th Floor


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

oh cool thanks ill have to go down there tomorrow its not too far from me


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> oh cool thanks ill have to go down there tomorrow its not too far from me



no problem, i am not sure they have what you got..
but at least there are one of the shops that sells Eu/Us game


remember our loot from SE building, LOL!


----------



## redact (Feb 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hehehehehe...
> merc!!!
> welcome back.. so hows your program going?


good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i made a number guess game: http://www.mediafire.com/?y0uznmrmmjh


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah they do i checked the website the games are 88$USD each -_- lol oh well i guess you pay more since they're all imported =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

merc,
after you went of.... ohsix was talking about your code
i can't remember what was that about

syko, 
LOL, Games are relatively expensive in JP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think 88 USD is like their local price
maybe you can get some 2nd hand games...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha i dont mind paying a bit extra i dont like buying used games the only time i will ever buy a used game is if its really hard/nearly impossible to find a new version of that particular game i would rather be the only owner.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

i see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it seems like is going to rain again

the weather have been pretty typical

Scorching during day time
then
thunder thunder before the rain comes during night time


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

its been raining here all day i enjoy the rain though its peaceful =)


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

raining? LOL!!!
spring!!!!!!!!!!!! SAKURA!!!

damn, i hope my business will be good
so i could afford to go japan during 2011


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

i need to start looking for a house but this apartment is sooo nice i cant help but stay here lol were renting this 4 bedroom luxury apartment from her uncle so were not under lease or anything but its so nice i dont want to leave haha but rent always ends up adding up over the years when i could own a house instead


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

how much is the rent? LOL....

you need to start looking for a apartment complex
so you can start being the evil landlord!

sometimes, i feel like doing something but thats like something holding me back
DAMN it


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

you didnt see my post earlier today? i did end up buying the apartment complex =P you convinced me ahaha and im paying 2500$ USD a month right now which is actually a lot cheaper then what its worth.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL!!
i missed that...
so how many rooms are there (14?) and more info please


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

its 24 apartments 10 of them are 2 bedroom at 2000$USD 6 are 3 bedroom at 2400$USD and 8 are 1 bedroom at 1800$USD so it comes out to 48,800$USD a month which is 4,366,231.26 yen a month(it sounds so much more in japanese money)ahaha =p


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, that sounds expensive.

but hey, at least you have enough rooms to rent out


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

well japan is a lot more expensive then the US well theres currently 2 rooms open the rest are occupied by people


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> well japan is a lot more expensive then the US well theres currently 2 rooms open the rest are occupied by people



interesting, so i guess with the rent you are able to collect
you should be able to sustain yourself and continue your liquor + restaurant dream
LOL

how old is the appartment?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

its fairly new built in the last decade and everything in the apartment is in working order so thats good no need (for the moment anyway) to upgrade/fix anything =P. and i have money to open a restaurant and liquor store right now but the thing is im not sure if i want to do those things.right now im trying to decide if i want to do the same old things i did in the US or start something entirely different here the apartment complex will at least bring me a good steady income for the meantime until i decide on what to do =P haha i should open a video game store that is only US/EU games so i can get free games ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm, let me see if i can still get a lucky guess in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My guess is that the house is relatively young, maybe it is around 2 years? 

So, syko, how much are you charging for the rent?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

its 1800$ for 1 bedroom 2000$ for 2bedroom and 2400$ for 3 bedroom =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

mrfatso,
go back to the last page
its some CRAZY figure..
trust me.. its a crazy figure
i could go retire with that figure



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> its fairly new built in the last decade and everything in the apartment is in working order so thats good no need (for the moment anyway) to upgrade/fix anything =P. and i have money to open a restaurant and liquor store right now but the thing is im not sure if i want to do those things.right now im trying to decide if i want to do the same old things i did in the US or start something entirely different here the apartment complex will at least bring me a good steady income for the meantime until i decide on what to do =P haha i should open a video game store that is only US/EU games so i can get free games ahaha



take your time...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah well i mean this apartment i spent just over 2mil to buy it but it will bring me in over 500k a year so in a few years ill have made back what i spent to buy it =) so for now im just going to look into buying a house and maybe later this year or even next year ill think about starting another business or something =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 10, 2010)

well, good luck with your future business


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks =) i think i should make a list of all the PS3 games that have recently come out so when i go to the US/EU game store i can just pick them all up while there so i dont have to keep going back all the time lol

off to bed cya later everyone.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

CNY count down....
today is THURSDAY 
and 2 more days left - FRIDAY & SATURDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## redact (Feb 11, 2010)

the three main things you need to hit it big are:
-cash to start you off
-experience
-smarts

you have all of those so just go ahead with your plans to eventually start a new business once you have the cash, just pay all your bills and food/utilities, stash a little in a savings account for in case the worst happens and everything goes to shit, stash another bit to go towards future investments and lastly stash a smaller bit for games and stuff
you may not get all consoles on the day of launch but you'll still have enough for your gaming appetite, you'll have assurance that you can survive even if businesses got to crap and you'll have cash to eventually buy more businesses

rinse and repeat till you have a monopoly of all big Japanese businesses then call us over for a private tour of that new island you bought called Hokkaido


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol i laughed at the last part of that about my own island ahaha...and ever since i opened my first 2 businesses back in Los Angeles i've always done 4 things with my money...1.pay my employees...2.put a portion aside for bills...3.a large portion in savings...4.the rest in my daughters savings. =P


----------



## redact (Feb 11, 2010)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just make sure you give your daughters great business experience so they don't become like paris hilton :{


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol first i dont think ill ever be even close to as rich as the hiltons haha and second my daughter doesnt get spoiled she gets things for bday/christmas only oh and i made her a pirate she has a flash cart =P ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 11, 2010)

haha, don forget to teach her the pirate song as well


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

hahaha i just dont let her take her DS to school or anything last thing i need is for her to get caught in japan with a flash cart haha


----------



## redact (Feb 11, 2010)

just don't give her an r4


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

haha we had R4 when they were good lol now we all have Acekard2i =P and 2 hard drives 1 for each wii lol


----------



## redact (Feb 11, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> haha we had R4 when they were good lol now we all have Acekard2i =P and 2 hard drives 1 for each wii lol


why 2 wiis?
i can understand something like 2 360 or two psp and have one for yarrrr and one for normal but two wiis doesn't make sense :S
unless you want one to play while kids use other?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

i have 2 Wiis because one is mine and the other is my daughters(mine is black japan wii hers is US wii) then i have 1 360(which doesnt get used much) and 2 PS3s 1 in the living room and 1 in the bedroom.


----------



## redact (Feb 11, 2010)

D:
i wish i had that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have one wii and one pc (although it can play new games)
and dsi, dslite, ds

but to be fair, if you add in my my semi-retro collection then my game console collection is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps2, psx, gameboy, gameboy pocket, gameboy color, gameboy advanced


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

i still have my original NES lol i think i got it in like 1987 or somewhere around there


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

i am back!
today was a busy day...
lots of collection mrfatso....

damn, my new printer failed 
doesn't support windows 7
wtf.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, bad window 7

Haha, can't believe it's been 3 years since i took a course in my polytechnic, back then i thought good at games = good at making game

Love of game = making game easy

From a newb who has 0 knowledge of programming, heck i thought programming was a guy use a tool and just write

gemme me a world
this is a rpg
main character is emo dude with big sword
generate rpg

and that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To a guy who understand programming in various language and well, i am not that naive anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and finally i will get to play ps2 today and have a good night sleep


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 11, 2010)

wtf
my sister says jojo sucks because of the ART
then i said i read it for the characters/plot
then she say i like the character?!
but its impossible cause he's gonna die.. people like her how take art... lucky never


on another note today i had my e maths ca.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 11, 2010)

those people are called graphic whores... 

tsk tsk, only see everything must look generic anime style then she like, other style cannot meh? 

If singapore future artist like that, 

one word - FAIL!!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys im back was watching a movie with the fam...i went to that store today elixer i bought 7 games and preordered 4 others =P


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

depends on JOJO?
i think JOJO's art is good
infact is very good
look at the details yourself....

i guess your sister love sissy

---

syko... LOL

---

guys what do you think of a i5 laptop = 750 USD = 1030 USD


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

hmm im not sure elixer i dont know much about laptops i don't use them...

i ended up buying, BioShock 2,Borderlands,Dante's Inferno,Demons Souls,Dragon Age Origins,Star Ocean, and White Knight Chronicles and i preordered FFXIII,Heavy Rain,Last Rebellion and Resonance of Fate. =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 11, 2010)

same here, but hmm, 1k sounds pretty cheap, this old dual core laptop that i am using cost me 2k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




got to love school scams


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

syko, thats lots of game! have fun with them
as for me.. i will continue to play some EOE and FF13 during this holiday

---

i think that laptop is a damn bargain for sure
same spec different brand is almost x1.8 - x2


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

i can buy FFXIII right now but i want to play it in english =P yeah and its just to kill my boredom i can only really go anywhere when angel is around because ill get lost on my own haha next week im gonna start private lessons on learning japanese.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

i don't see a problem
most likely lots of girls will escort you to their place





*hide*


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol lucky for you angel went to bed she would be mad at that comment lmao and im sure thats true but i like having certain parts on my body remaining attached LOL!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

all parts would be attached..
thats the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





however, if you ever being escorted to other's house
make sure she has internet access + PC


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

they wouldnt be attached anymore if she seen me with other girls lmao and why do they have to have pc/internet?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 11, 2010)

that way, you have something to look at while they are off changing

*fatso hides in under his stone of + 3 invisibility *


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol the walls in this apartment are amazing they're sound proof so i can listen to loud music in the living room and you cant hear it in the bedrooms =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

pc + internet = gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



unless you love replying us via mobilephones :>

i dozed off ...

tomorrow is my last day of work before going holiday for a few days


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

ahaha so im gonna be temping from random girls houses? lol.

oh cool what you gonna do on your time off?

and i hate doing anything on my phone other then listen to music/text i cant stand using internet on the phone no matter how good of a phone you have and how good the service mobile internet is still garbage imo lol


oh and who still replies on this thread? just elixer,fatso,pikachu,merc and myself? or are there still others?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

mrfatso
ipikachu
elixirdream
syko

newcomer = merc

domination = studying 

---

true, i can't stand using internet from a phone
i prefer keyboard, mouse and monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what am i going to do? play some games.. laze around with my family... do some work


*Posts merged*

mrfatso
ipikachu
elixirdream
syko

newcomer = merc

domination = studying 

---

true, i can't stand using internet from a phone
i prefer keyboard, mouse and monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what am i going to do? play some games.. laze around with my family... do some work


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

oh no wonder i havent seen dom in this thread since ive been back lol yeah i also prefer the mouse keyboard and monitor well i dont like computer monitors though i use TVs 32-42inch as my monitor and my keyboard/mouse have to be wireless because i move around too much for wires lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey syko! Long time no see!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey vidboy hows everything going in hong kong?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso
> ipikachu
> elixirdream
> syko
> ...



not sure why Pcygigas stop posting, same goes to mysterio123 and xoinx and davislim

I think this is the full list that's maybe missing a few people.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

vidboy? i haven't seen him in ages...
there goes 1 post from vidboy...

i guess vidboy had found his new love...
ipikachu is free from his claws

anyway, 1 more day before CNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hip hip hooray
today, is basically last day of many things


----------



## redact (Feb 12, 2010)

elixir: not newcomer, more of small time lurking, then started posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




man i'm tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



stayed up from 10pm-12am playing pw 3 and had to wake up at 5:45am 
to make it worse i forgot my glasses


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

elixir: good luck with your last min shopping, my parent took a halfday off to do their shopping as well. 



			
				mercluke said:
			
		

> elixir: not newcomer, more of small time lurking, then started posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least you were doing something, my brother was rushing his proposal and he didnt went off to bed till around 2am, and i should know, the entire room was bright as heck and i couldnt get to sleep


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

mrfatso,
LOL, last minute shopping? not really... i am still working
clothes? LOL we don't wait till CNY only we shop!
i have been shopping all the time

so how was your work? you got the game id for DQ6 CN yet?

merc,
new comer in this thread?


----------



## ericling (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey! am i consider new comer , elixir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds like elixir cant wait for his CNY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha, p/s I cant wait too -.-


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

well.. for me is just a fewdays of holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



having a little more time to play my games

eric,
you better settle zoey ler
don't make a girl angry with you for so long


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone i slept in today haha(all day)


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso,
> LOL, last minute shopping? not really... i am still working
> clothes? LOL we don't wait till CNY only we shop!
> i have been shopping all the time
> ...



all done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and just bought 1 pack of Tyrrells potato chip and 1 packet of kettles to celebrate last day in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and gimme me a sec while i check r4cce.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 12, 2010)

THEY POSTPONED THE A MATHS CA TO NEXT FRIDAY

D:

in other news, today i went back to my primary school and my ex-teacher gave me a donut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cinammon with milk chocolate. nom


my friends say poly laptops are cheaper than IT fair's?...


----------



## redact (Feb 12, 2010)

i went back to my old primary school once...
it was weird, my fav teacher had left ;-;


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

i left and i will never turn back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ifikachu.....coming to KL or going anywhere?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol i agree with elixir thats all in the past =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> THEY POSTPONED THE A MATHS CA TO NEXT FRIDAY
> 
> D:
> 
> ...



nah, IT fair one are better in my opinion, cos to be honest, part of the cost for laptop sold at poly are for those 1time software, so if your computer reformats, say goodbye to them

since they are not in the reformat disc that they gave you.

The only reason why i go back to my primary school is for the cheap food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and plus i live near the place, so it's alright, a few min walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But other than that, nope, never went back since my fav teacher stop teaching the day i grad from psle.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

all i feel like doing today is drinking and listening to music i dont feel like gaming today =p


----------



## redact (Feb 12, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> all i feel like doing today is drinking and listening to music i dont feel like gaming today =p


i feel like sleeping and music
no drinking for me


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

im drinking New Castle and Habu Sake =D


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

merc.. since when you are in the 1337 group
damn...
haxx0r here

syko,
you have to get your shop back


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol if i open another liquor store it will be for the sole purpose of being able to get alcohol whenever i want not for the money =p


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

isnt that one of life's job in owning a liquor store?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol i guess so its like having an unlimited supply of booze haha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol i guess so its like having an unlimited supply of booze haha



woot, free booze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess we know who to find if we do go to japan


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

hahaha i always keep a good supply of booze at the house too =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

Spoiler











the above content is not  suitable for underage..
stay away


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

elixir, which game is that from? 

cos from the graphic, it looks nearly ds


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol wtf elixir what kind of perv game is that =P haha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

i bet that's photoshopped right?

it cant be a nintendo game if got, god darn where are all my other ero ds games!!!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

no mrfatso its part of the new Adult rated nintendo games lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

its a DS game
check the release thread


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

then it's about fking time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and but still, i hope this doesnt create a new form of shovelwares, where you know they are shovelwares but you just cant take your eyes off them if you know what i am saying


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL
you can download the game and compare the image and graphics yourself
no point i lie
but that image could be created due to distortion


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol we dont need more games like that elixir i mean theres already some weirdos in japan who are married to video game characters who are fully clothed ahahahaha


----------



## redact (Feb 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boobs! BAN HEEEM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

not like you have anything to worry about, those bewbs can only be seen on emulator


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol theres no smiley face to show how red my eyes are right now from drinking all day haha ive already finished off a 12 pack of New Castle drank about 6 glasses of Habu Sake now im working Captain Morgan =D


----------



## redact (Feb 12, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> not like you have anything to worry about, those bewbs can only be seen on emulator


so they programmed em in and made them not show on ds?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do that so if you complain about the nudity in their game they will be like "well if you seen that then you were playing our game illegally" lol =)


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

love plus + FTW!

that game is coming to town in near future
is an upgrade version of love plus!!

poor people like me need love plus
people like ericling doesn't need love plus


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

i dont even know what love plus is so i guess i dont need it either lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i dont even know what love plus is so i guess i dont need it either lol



it just some sim game, but then again, not a fan of those sim game, so i have no idea what i am missing.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

oh meh i dont like sim games either so im not missing much lol


----------



## ericling (Feb 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> love plus + FTW!
> 
> that game is coming to town in near future
> is an upgrade version of love plus!!
> ...



Hey guys!
Who said I no need love??!! Just no one give me love and i dun know give who love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## ericling (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey why everytime I put spoiler always inside got another spoiler box inside there? 

Is it this way to type spoiler?


```
[SPOILER]THE TEXT[/SPOILER]
```

or? .........


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

[ spoiler] [/ spoiler] 

remove the spacing my sir
hows zoey..
say hi to her

zoey loves you..
thats where your love is coming from
but you don't love zoey
so you have no love to give

actually huiyi is pretty good
you can think about her

--

syko,
love plus is the game..where the guy married to a game character


----------



## ericling (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL.

I like " The Sims" soo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Chinese New Year guys!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2010)

ya, 1 day and 1 hour and 46 mins left


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 12, 2010)

yup.... tomorrow we are going to have buddha jump over the wall
hooray

eric... i want angpow


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

haha, elixir, you are married le , so no ang pao for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




woot, 14 and 1/2 hour left to chinese new year


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

hahahhaa
good morning folks
mrfatso... want your CNY update?

its quiet...
its chinese new year...
city is carless


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

sure, now that you are saying that, i never realized that i could hear birds flying in the wind ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yay for peace


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

hahahahaha...
i know how it is like
because 7-10 million of them
would be out from the city


----------



## ericling (Feb 13, 2010)

The one want ang pow should be me! I haven married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still youngy.and singlely AHAHAHA.

This year's CNY sooo damn quiet


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

idk what ang pow is but my girl is bugging me about tomorrow being valentines day -_-...i think valentines day is a day women made up to make men buy them crap -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

syko,
angpow = toshidama = is the packet that japanese gives during the new year


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> idk what ang pow is but my girl is bugging me about tomorrow being valentines day -_-...i think valentines day is a day women made up to make men buy them crap -_-



well, ang pow is basically a red packet containing money.

Married people people usually give them to single(at least i think so) for good luck or something, i am not really sure on this whole concept of it though. 

So, what item are you getting your girlfriend for valentine day??


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

syko, 
you tell her practice the JAPANESE tradition
valentine's day she should give you chocolate
and you will return her favour on white day


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah thats what all of our friends here are doing but she wants to stick to american traditions -_-

i got her a diamond heart necklace and were going out to dinner tomorrow night to some fancy restaurant


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2010)

So... I've been thinking of changing my phone, my phone is basically crap now, doesn't even receive the messages or calls sometimes.

Well, I want a touch phone since those are pretty much most convenient, and not to mention stylish... My friends are crazing over the crappy iPhone, which may sound good and all but actually isn't one of the top-tier phones. 

I've been looking at HTC, The HTC Hero sounds good, but the price is a little too "beautiful" for my tastes.  And Windows Mobile and Android don't really offer much in terms of apps like the iPhone does, because there are too many stupid people in the world and they all like iPhone thus the massive support for iPhone apps. 

So I'm asking for some opinions now, any idea what I should get? Maybe Nokia, HTC or Samsung? 

Oh and elixir, don't tell me to get a China imitation


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

domination,
i think HTC diamond 2 is good

syko,
its not she wants to stick to the tradition
she want some stuff from you, LOL *ahem*
yeah, if you go through a few pages ago
we were condemning about valentine day


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

i have a motorola droid(that i'm paying a fortune on for the international plan) i dont give a damn about all the apps i just want music/texts touch screen isnt so important to me...so in short as long as the phone has a keyboard and music capabilities im happy =D haha

i know elixir shes part of the worldwide female conspiracy lol but i figure a gift tomorrow will keep me on her good side for a good while ahaha so i cant complain i guess.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

i am currently using sony ericcson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is a 2008 model 
it does everything a little
so i think is a good phone

too bad i don't 3g or mms
otherwise, i would get some good phone

syko, 
i feel sad for you.... we say this always
everyday is valentine day


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah elixir, I think so too, but it's got no 3.5mm jack, not convenient at all. Though it's sexy as hell other than that. Other one I'm considering is Touch 2, one of the cheaper HTC phones and it has a 3.5mm port too. But Windows Mobile has far worse looking apps than Android.

Nah syko, it's just for entertainment, like something to play with on the phone when you're bored... Like some recorder or some music gizmo to mess around with. And some games that can occupy me whne I'm outside with no DS. Music quality and other facotrs are more important though, that's why the iPhone is lower down on my list even tough it has great support form app makers.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

im looking into getting a japanese cell phone as well i might go with NTT Docomo as my provider but idk what phone i want yet.

dom you can get a 2.5mm to 3.5mm converter for like a few dollars =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

if you are looking for smart phone... stick with either HTC or samsung omnia series
it won't go any wrong for getting them
i think sony latest X series is pretty cool
think over it ..


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

has any of you played Zangeki no Reginleiv? it looks cool and im downloading it now but i was wondering if any of you have tried it yet?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

zangeki? hmmmmmmmmmm sounds familar...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

#1930 on wii release list check it out


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah, google got me there
not yet.... the latest mario game i have is super mario bro..
that reminds me of 1.5 mil
damn


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol idk my harddrive for wii is up to 109 right now with just over 200GB remaining


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> dom you can get a 2.5mm to 3.5mm converter for like a few dollars =p



It's a HTC-unique 11 pin connector that the Diamond 2 uses, though it's cheap(what I found on the web) I'm too lazy to source for it in Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ANd yeah Elixir I know, HTC or Samsung Omnia are one of the best...

Or maybe I should really get the crappy iPhone and follow the crowd? Haha, I'll do more research first.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

dom the easiest solution is this buy Bluetooth headphones thats what i use no crappy wires in the way lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Oh and elixir, don't tell me to get a China imitation



lol, that was the first thing that came to my mind as well when you were asking for a phone.

Anyway, whatever you do, don get a sony ericsson w910i, if you read any review saying it awesomeness, type this -> nln 

seriously, these few days, my phone has been becoming screwer and screwer, i mean how the fk can i create a blog when i wasnt even surfing the net on my phone, but wouldnt you know? 3 days ago, i checked my phone and noticed that i was at some blog and my phone just got an sms telling me congrats you have a blog..

I was like wtf? 1st, you fking autocall my friends, fine... i can explain that, same goes to the autosms...

but now, you waste data charge going to the net, bad phone.

And i am still annoyed at how my phone love to just off itself whenever it feels like it, even if my phone is at full battery...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

get 1.5 TB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

domination,
iphone is not that crappy but it is just not powerful enough
still HTC or omnia would be the best

even the hype iphone has..
it is not the best phone in the market
iphone is just a brand success


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

what use is 1.5TB? that seems like too much space for anything


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL.... so you can have infinite supply of wii games


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol idk about that elixir im using a 500GB hard drive now and im running out of games to download at least good ones anyway i think after i finish downloading my list of megaupload links ill have maybe 80GB left on the hard drive.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> what use is 1.5TB? that seems like too much space for anything



nah, it is never too much space, if i can have 1TB, i will never have to delete any thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can toss in all those "i wanted to play but i have no time other than to turn them into iso" games and hurray for backup


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

hahahahahaha, i understand the pool of games that wii has is really discouraging


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

but i mean how many GOOD games are there on the wii? ive already download over 100 and some of them are just average or OK games lol you would probably need 1.5TB if the PS3 ever had USB harddrive options haha i mean FFXIII is like 40GB by itself haha.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

How about storing ps2 games in there?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah i guess PS2 games are good too lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

well.. exactly, wii is just dissapointing
aside from nintendo...
i think there are only a few nice third party games


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

i like My Life As King ive been playing that a lot lol

Also Little Kings Story


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

thats a wii ware right?

anyway, domination... made up your mind yet? GO HTC or OMNIA!! they FTW


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

syko, dom, add us to your msn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not, you could get PS games in there as well


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

My Life As King is Wiiware yes...and whats your MSN pm it to me


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL.... mrfatso, give them my msn
talking about msn

syko ... do have facebook?

add me elixirdream ....


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

i dont like facebook or twitter its highly overrated haha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

it's easy to find elixir, probably just as easy as it is to find me.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL, damn i thought i can show my good looking friend

you guys had your lunch yet?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

just starting to choose item for my lunch, 

roast chicken, noodle, that pink kuay with rice inside


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL, we are having mcdonalds for lunch
damn..

no choice... since most of the shops are not open


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

i dont like mcdonalds its nasty lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL, Mac?

i thought you would have choose that KFC CNY set.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

i prefer those small time fast foods like the burger stands or whatever not the big chain fast foods


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i prefer those small time fast foods like the burger stands or whatever not the big chain fast foods


Smart choice. Large chains are so horrible for our health.
At least the smaller ones won't be nearly as bad ;P


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

DarkSlayerEX said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not only that but smaller places have better tasting food and they're usually friendlier when they serve you haha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

ya, and the best thing is that, you can chat with them and if you are lucky, they will give you extra ingredients


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

haha yeah and mcdonalds has a set limit to each of their products and who knows how long their food has been sitting out before u order it and smaller places will make it when you order it


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

no choice... shops are closed
damn it


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

id rather starve then eat mcdonalds hahaha =P jk


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 13, 2010)

But mcdonalds is one of the worst places anyways. i'd rather eat umm.. cardboard than eat there.

sure the food gets addictive if you eat it, but cardboard is at least grease-free


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> haha yeah and mcdonalds has a set limit to each of their products and who knows how long their food has been sitting out before u order it and smaller places will make it when you order it



Well, according to my teacher who supposedly has a friend or relative working at mac, they have a set quota they make for each hour, and their counter people will try to push to sell them and if they don't sell them they get thrown away.

Well at least that's what she said, and it's for Singapore. Not sure about other countries.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL, sometimes i condemn the mcdonalds we have here
they are SLOW and HOT!!!


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 13, 2010)

don't forget that they can easily afford new stuff. they don't need to be careful with their food wasting


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

interesting facts that you guys have there....

i knwo they have a quota sales kind of thing
but didn't know they have that sort of quota


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

well here in japan mcdonalds is pretty much grease free but still i dont like their food ive never been much of a fast food person i do however love pizza lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> haha yeah and mcdonalds has a set limit to each of their products and who knows how long their food has been sitting out before u order it and smaller places will make it when you order it



yup, and i wish all hawker stores practice this as well, i know of a japanese food store in my school where all ingredients has already been cooked and left to cool for god knows how long and when you do ordered, don expect them to warm it up, no siree, they just put in that cold rice, that cold meat and pour some hot gravy and called it good..

I tried that store once and never went back again


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

well i am a pizza lover!
we just had pizza last night
we have some local flavours for pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like curry pizza or tandoori pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




however, nothing is as good as +cheese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yummy


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

well theres this italian place not too far from us and they make good pizza and lasagna so we go there quite a bit.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

argh, i remember, i wanted to buy lasagna on my last day of school, but somehow it evolved into a meal at popeyes lol 

but still, i had my first bite of fish in 19 years time, yay


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol im not a fan of seafood other then shrimp =p


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

lol, that's the only seafood that i am willing to eat, that and fishball. 

I hate the taste of fish and the other seafood category.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

i love all kinds of shrimp except for scampi that stuff is sick lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

lunch is back
i will be away for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is really HOT....


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

not sharing i see? lol fine =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

fly over now!
quick... its still warm..


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

its ok i can warm it when i get there ahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL, your girl will skin you alive for leaving her...
i don't think right now is the right time for  you to visit us
is scorching hot

---

i wonder where is ifikachu..

so mrfatso.. how is SG?
whats the best CNY deco?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

its 3 C here so its pretty cold


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> LOL, your girl will skin you alive for leaving her...
> i don't think right now is the right time for  you to visit us
> is scorching hot
> 
> ...



no idea, i am just cooped in my room. 

and pika and dommy are probably together in their love nest.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

hahaha
i am sweating like nobody's business
damn it

its like i am sitting in a sonar room


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

haha, free spa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why dont you on your air con?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

actually, i have no crave for aircond... ;P
i love cold weather but... aircond = co2

anywya, i sleep with aircond that is also because of a boy
otherwise, i got this giant fan in my room... keep blowing air on me


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol i cant stand the hot weather im glad its freezing here or i would be in the a/c all day lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

the lil boys at home got themselves an inflatable pool

my brother was suggesting using a bicycle pump to fill the air
i was like LOL.. that will take an hour or two...

thank god i have compressor at home
using that also took us like 5 - 10 minutes
LOL

then they say water is slow.. i wanted to ask them need a PUMP


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

who needs a pump to blow up a pool? use your mouth LOL!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL.... i think we will be bloated before we could even fill up the pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




finally get some of the stuff ready for my laptop


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

you might pass out from letting out too much air into the pool ahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL....
fatso.. we are going to have our dinner in a short while!!!

hooray CNY!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

same here, 15 mins left to dinner


----------



## redact (Feb 13, 2010)

there was some weird drumming in the foodcourt today for CNY
was when i was on 15min break so i watched the whole thing
was damn loud


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

they're probably celebrating in shinjuku lots of chinese people there =)


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> there was some weird drumming in the foodcourt today for CNY
> was when i was on 15min break so i watched the whole thing
> was damn loud



lion or dragon dance?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

oh ive seen the dragon dance thing in china town in los angeles its really cool


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

hehehee... you guys should come malaysia..
we got the best lion dance team in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~

anyway, DINNER time


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

i ate waaaaaaaay too much food =X lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

strange, this year dinner, there are no vegetable :| 

So, how are your dinner?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

dinner? not bad.. chicken, pork, soup, prawn and lots of dishes
kekekeekek

blurp...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 13, 2010)

haha, that's probably tomorrow dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sharkfin and lots of fried food


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 13, 2010)

actually i don't fancy sharkfin... why? because it is tasteless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it need the soup to be yummy


----------



## redact (Feb 13, 2010)

we went out for dinner last night because i was my dad's b-day
seafood salad, egg salad, Caesar salad and ribs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(the ribs were not very good :


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

merc....
did  your sister follow you :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, strange thing....
my dad bought this set of praying stuff for the god of fortune..
it went missing from the house
wtf...


----------



## ericling (Feb 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> merc....
> did  your sister follow you :
> 
> 
> ...

































































God take it away? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scary...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

not sure... my house ain't that big but is missing from my house

unless my dad didn't buy it.. 
otherwise, where could it have been? 
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

maybe he forgot it at the store or in the car? lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

no idea... he said he took it out in the morning..
so is either i believe him or label it as weird..

sometimes things are just a little weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so syko!!! happy valentines day!!!! hooo hoooo hooooo.. why are you home!!! bring her out


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe, anyway, happy chinese new year to you guys.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

mrfatso,
how is the collection so far? whats your plan with the $ ?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol i havent taken her out yet because her parents are out for valentines day lunch and they're going to be watching my daughter while we go out haha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

Awww... so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anyway, have fun and enjoy your day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last night i manage to hear some fire crackers..
damn.. these people are so daring
last year, during one of the festive season..
those 2000 people surrounded a few police for warning them not to play fireworks
that resulting our gov't say they will be very strict during this CNY


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol im not looking forward to conspiracy day lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

too bad.. our mood here is all chinese new year and we are not talking about valentines day at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syko,
i heard about this ps3 game heavy rain coming soon...
apparently they gave it some good rating
heard of it...?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

yes i preordered it at Game Hollywood that store you recommended me ive been wanting the game for like 2 years now the graphics are amazing on it...

i finally got my 2nd red ribbon =P


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

congrats with your second ribbon.

it was really a very hot day..
i spent half a day to get my another wii to work perfectly
hooo..

sometimes is not n00bs don't read!
is just information is not done properly...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

what a long day....i just got home went to Rangetsu some fancy restaurant in Chuo im glad nothing else until mothers day -_-...

Btw...the restaurant charged like 300$ per plate i hate fancy places -_-....


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

300USD x 2 = 600USD?
oh my god.....
thats like super ripped off!!!!
how many ps3 games!!!!!!!

white day!!! revenge of the father 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Go GO go


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol thats just for the food not including drinks + tip -_- i told her next year no matter how much she bugs me im taking her to mcdonalds for a happy meal and her gift is gonna be one of those 25cent rings that you can blow in and they whistle and she'll like it =D haha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

tell her.. follow the japanese tradition and stop being a puppet of marketeer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hides* from angel...

well... we didn't even celebrate any valentines day..
whole day at home...
tomorrow we will be heading to the temple... early in the morning
so when i am back should be evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then going hotel for a dinner with my uncle


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

the bill was 600$ for food 65$ for drinks and 15% tip so i gave them 100$ tip -_- the food was really good but i could have gotten really good food for like 10-15$ at a normal restaurant haha...sounds like a busy day for you...when you go to temple is that a religious thing?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 14, 2010)

going temple is not really a religious thing..
i would say is more towards a culture...
since i believe there is a god
i just go there and thank them protecting us for the past whole year and asking them to do the same for this year ....

is just like why the japanese go to the temple during new year..

by the way, i am a free thinker which believe in god..
thats all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



weird things do happen


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

oh yeah angel and her family and my daughter do that stuff not me i dont believe in anything that cant be proven but i have nothing against what others believe i just live my life as best as i can and whatever happens in the end is fine with me =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso,
> how is the collection so far? whats your plan with the $ ?



phew, most of them just started going back, so i have some time, at the moment, i can only have what my parents gave to me, so idk what i would have gotten if i can have all of them.

Anyway, i got me 100 bucks, so hopefully, this is enuf to get my extern storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





By the way, does anyone know how to play ps1 games on a ps2? or any idea on how to add junk data to pad a cd till it is big enough to be fitted on a dvd?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 14, 2010)

why do you need to add junk files to fill up the DVD? ~(_8(l)


----------



## redact (Feb 15, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with softmod like freemcboot you can't play ps1 (backups) on ps2 but you can use a ps1 swap disk to play them or you could get a modchip for it...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 15, 2010)

I see, thanks merc, guess i will try and get one of those when i am free ;D

@syko5150: it's more like cos i am too used to playing dvd-converted version of ps2 games, especially those small cd games like marvel vs capcom.

Anyway,happy 2nd day of CNY, well, i am off to visit my relative.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 15, 2010)

i know but like im lazy ill put like a 1-2GB file on a DVD and thats it the rest will remain empty idc they arent that expensive like 100 DVDs for 30$


----------



## redact (Feb 15, 2010)

it's like $25 for 50 here :{
but that's probably because i buy retail...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 15, 2010)

lol i buy retail also i bought a 100 pack of memorex dvds for 30$ sometimes ill pay for the more expensive dvds like lightscribe but i usually buy lightscribe for CD only and imprint the picture of the album onto the discs.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 15, 2010)

hello, i am back : P
went to uncle's place
lunch with them
5 tables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hooo hooo .. epic right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




going for another dinner...
tonight is going to hotel for dinner


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 15, 2010)

lol sounds like fun elixir =p...im trying to find an ap patch for cross treasures the one in the release page is removed from megaupload =/ other sites are removed also...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 15, 2010)

go to the DB2 thread..
download the patch
is universal

FUN? but i am dropdead tired...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 15, 2010)

universal patch? u mean it works with all games? idk remember ive been out of the scene since october lol

elixir i tried using the patcher but it gives me an error message saying "cant find the universal code pattern to be patched"


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 16, 2010)

it was out way earlier then october
norinori was the guy who used to post it on all the jp release thread
aiks... really? then it might have another different AP protection

anyway, i remember you were using akaio1.5 right
then why need to be patch?

morning folks! is the third day of chinese new year
i still declare today as my holiday


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

i didnt know it could be run on its own but i cant seem to get Final Fantasy Gaiden or DQ6 working and ive tried patching both with their respective patches and the universal patch...final fantasy gaiden just gets 2 white screens on start up and DQ6 remains at the first part where it keeps sending you back and forth to the beginning and ive tried patching multiple times. =(


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 16, 2010)

good morning elixir, and yay, today i will have more money to my saving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since my parents told me that whatever i collected today, i can keep them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, syko, how about switching over to akaio 1.5.1? there were some fixes in there that might help.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

i do have 1.5.1 but the games still dont work and ive tried patching them =/


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 16, 2010)

as far as i know Cross Treasure and FF Gaiden was fixed
because i was playing and testing on non patched version

do you have the 1/1 loader in your akaio1.5.1?

---

For DQ6 it won't work on akaio1.5.1 since normmatt didn't release any latest loader to address that issue


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 16, 2010)

I GOT TRIPLE 7 IN BLACKJACK YESTERDAY 
I GOT TRIPLE 7 IN BLACKJACK YESTERDAY 
I GOT TRIPLE 7 IN BLACKJACK YESTERDAY 
ON MY THIRD TRY
I THINK I READ TOO MUCH REBORN BECAUSE I WAS THINKING 73

kay i lost it all later back to my brother because he's a gambling god


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 16, 2010)

i think you are hallucinating!
go get a life ifikachu.. instead of gambling

got the time then go brush up your maths and chinese


----------



## redact (Feb 16, 2010)

i love that sig pika O.O
reminds me of tea mini-game in diabolical box


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 16, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> I GOT TRIPLE 7 IN BLACKJACK YESTERDAY
> I GOT TRIPLE 7 IN BLACKJACK YESTERDAY
> I GOT TRIPLE 7 IN BLACKJACK YESTERDAY
> ON MY THIRD TRY
> ...



damn, where is pika for me to leech some luck, got a gambling match in a sec, hopefully i have enuf money


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 16, 2010)

hahahaha..
maybe mrfatso will win himself some new gadgets
good luck


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 16, 2010)

haha, just got back from my match, from around 7 bucks, i made a profit of 6 dollars and 70 cents


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

i just got home right now we were out all day shopping...maybe thats why my final fantasy gaiden didnt work i just assumed it needed patching never tried it clean lmao and yes elixir i have the latest fw/loaders on my acekard thats the first thing i did when i came back to gbatemp lol =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 16, 2010)

oo, just saw a review for Heavy Rain: http://ps2.boomtown.net/en_uk/articles/art...newsletter=true

god darn, it sounds really interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, found a review for MAG, elixir, you might be interested in tis:

http://ps2.boomtown.net/en_uk/articles/art...newsletter=true


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

the japanese version of heavy rain comes out this week but im waiting for the US version that i preordered which comes out next week


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 16, 2010)

cool, i didnt know that. I only recalled someone mentioning heavy rain, was it you or elixir or someone else, and i thought i share that site. 

So, syko, any ps3 game that you are looking forward to?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII,Heavy Rain,Last Rebellion,Resonance of Fate,MLB10 The Show(im a huge baseball fan),God of War III,Nier and Red Dead Redemption to name a few =D


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 17, 2010)

i knew about heavy rain.. was thinking whether should i get that
anyway, i should start getting busy with Wii code hacking..
i just ordered an usb gecko..
cost me a little bomb.. but meh..
since i got laptop.. hacking wii codes would be possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mrfatso,
you sent me the link


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

meh idk anything about cheating on the wii or what i need etc......


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 17, 2010)

link? what link? Anyway, now that CNY is over, how are you guys feeling?


----------



## redact (Feb 17, 2010)

feeling left out ;-;
i wish i got to have great celebrations like that
for new years (western one) all we did was sit and home and watch tv.
wasn't even a fireworks display this year :/


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

its ok merc i dont even remember new years i drank so much and passed out haha =p


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 17, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> feeling left out ;-;
> i wish i got to have great celebrations like that
> for new years (western one) all we did was sit and home and watch tv.
> wasn't even a fireworks display this year :/



that was what i did as well, just sit and watch tv during the new year celebration(1st Jan)


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 17, 2010)

trust me...thats what i am doing for most of the time..


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 17, 2010)

never go out with friends?


----------



## redact (Feb 17, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> never go out with friends?


i don't drink and none of my freinds drive
what were we to do? =p


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 17, 2010)

no friends to go out with
so i am basically at home....

poor thing huh..


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

its ok most of the people i know in japan are angel's relatives all of my friends are in the US mostly =/


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 18, 2010)

blah, who needs friends when you have a console all to yourself, a crate of moutain dew? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, awesome i returned for a while and there's a short drama at saga 2 thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now to grab some popcorn.

Also, any nice movies to recommand? My parents just gave me a free movie ticket,so i probably will be out tomorrow buying my extern drive and catching a movie while i am at it.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 18, 2010)

lol or in my case a crate of New Castle? =D i dont drink much soda if ever this damn yugioh game made the server slow down like crazy a while ago i hate yugioh its so lame lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 18, 2010)

i stopped playing yugioh ever since the old GX, so asking me to play yugioh again would be me having to relearn every damn new rules that they have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and wow, gbatemp server lagged? i guess that's good news in that means that we have more users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, another fight at: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=209312

Nice, i was just checking out random threads and i found 2 drama already. Tis a good day to buy popcorn


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 18, 2010)

fight? final fight?
anyway, i am back!
consider ragnarok and yugioh done

hooo hooo
i still yet to lost my touch on games





anyway, my usb gecko is arriving
expect me starting to hack some wii codes


----------



## redact (Feb 18, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i still yet to lost my touch on games


you never will ;D


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 18, 2010)

i take that as compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so hows SG after CNY?

over here is still quiet


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 18, 2010)

really peaceful at the moment, my brother occasionally go back to school for his progress report, my parents at home till next monday.

As for me, clearing up vampire the masquerade - bloodline at the moment, 2 more mission and it's over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, going out tomorrow to buy my extern 500G harddrive, any brands to recommand?

Also, any movie worth watching at the moment? Thinking of watching either 72 Tenants of Prosperity or Percy Jackson. At the moment, leaning towards percy.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 18, 2010)

i use a Western Digital 500GB but they're a bit more expensive i paid like 100$ for it


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

morning!

syko,
sorry about last night!
was very busy with the cheats...
anyway, what can i do for you sir?

mrfatso,
LOL.. WD is cheap and good


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 19, 2010)

lol its ok elixir you actually solved my problem while helping someone else a little while ago i was just trying to find out from you how to get the latest cheat db but you posted that mediafire link and i got it so thanks =D


----------



## redact (Feb 19, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i take that as compliment


it was


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

mercluke, 
so how are you mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syko,
LOL... sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will make another update by today


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 19, 2010)

is ragnarok on the newest update?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

i am afraid yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P
its more than that


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 19, 2010)

hmm it looks like the only good DS games coming out in the next 4 months are Estpolis,Shin Megami Tensei(U) and lego Harry Potter(yes i like the lego games =D lol)


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 19, 2010)

okay, thanks i will try and find WD later when i am out. Anyway, i don mind the price since i set aside 200 bucks for it, i rather get someething that's durable then something that gets corrupted under tiny jump like my previous hard-drive, shouldnt have scrimp on it... 

Cant wait for Estpolis, maybe i should start playing lufia one first and lufia 2,especially now that i did learnt how to make codes on the ds, and on the snes emulator, the code seems to be similar , so there's my advantage. ^^


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 19, 2010)

i just hope the random battles arent ridiculous like the first 2 they happened so frequently it got annoying fast but i guess with cheats we can lower the encounter rate =p


----------



## redact (Feb 19, 2010)

elixir: good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



spent my day off yesterday chatting on irc and doing a (tiny) bit of homework





got my discount card finally too so i got my dad a $6 discount on shopping and used 1.50 of it to get some cool Japanese coconut coated peanuts
they taste so good


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

today is our "official day" of back to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




went out and gave my workers $$$$ as well as some redpacket


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, i just bought me a WD My Passport Essential, but urgh, having trouble with installing this thing, when i plug it in, first thing that i saw was this message: "The application has encountered an unexpected error and is now exiting"

Anyway, gona try and follow their advice before doing anything else.

Man... i really have no luck with external harddrive..


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 19, 2010)

......................................

careless mistake on question 1


----------



## redact (Feb 19, 2010)

fatso: maybe it has an autorun program on it?
try hold down shift when you plug it in so it won't autorun the program..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

just access the harddisk via explorer and delete those program...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 19, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> fatso: maybe it has an autorun program on it?
> try hold down shift when you plug it in so it won't autorun the program..



oo, never knew that, anyway i am trying to install that program lol, since it sounds nifty.  If it does suck, only then will i try and remove it. 

@elixir: i don seem to find it and it's displayed as a CD and a harddrive, the cd itself is occupying 640mb worth of space while on the harddrive, 79mb has been used up for unknown stuff, so i still have 465G to work with. 

Although i still don get where the fish is my other 35G went to, probably the same as my laptop, gone off for some backup reason..


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

why need the CD..? is those synchro programs!

anyway, the 79MB could be some system files
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 19, 2010)

mrfatso 465GB on a 500GB harddrive is normal its just like an 8gb microsd is really only 7.39gb

i need help remembering this japanese tower defense game for DS i cant remember the name of it -_- elixir i think youre the one who told me about it a while back

nvm i found it, it was Fu-un Dairoujou


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> why need the CD..? is those synchro programs!
> 
> anyway, the 79MB could be some system files
> LOL



ya, just found that out, and damn, when i read the back of the box, it sounds so fancy, in the end, it just some thing to backup your stuff and to let u check how much space you have and that was it. I think i will just delete that. 

@syko: hmm, that could explain why my thumbdrive has less than 4G, i always thought it was due to reformatting my thumbdrive too many times.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 20, 2010)

anyway, mrfatso!
a massive update in our DB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MSN and i will send it to you!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 20, 2010)

okay sure, and phew, just finished backing up all of my stuff on my laptop, now the only item left is try and get my desktop to run.

So, how's everyone today? playing any PC games?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 20, 2010)

today is a drinking day just feel like relaxing and not doing much of anything =p


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 20, 2010)

I see, as for me, just chilling, trying to finish reading harry potter and the order of the phoneix and playing edgeworth, so far so good, just that the way some of the choices are and my own way of thinking is totally wrong so i gotten stuck 2/3 times.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 20, 2010)

i'm replaying all the Ace Attorney games in order before i start AAI and i know what you mean that particular harry potter book is really long ive read all 7 books but that one has to be the longest one...


----------



## redact (Feb 20, 2010)

i didn't really like order of the phoenix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i mean, 1 - 4 were good, 6 had some enjoyable stuff


Spoiler



snape kills dumbledore


7 was alright but at least it tied up all the loose ends, but 5 was just kind of lame :|


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 20, 2010)

hmm i agree with you for the most part but i kind of found 7 a bit more enjoyable then 6


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

anyway, i think you should be alright playing edgeworth, its just that some stuff might not be fully understood. But overall, just playing the 1st game should do it. 



Spoiler



like his reaction to wendy


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

i just feel like playing them all in order even if its not necessary =P im in no hurry whatsoever to play AAI i still have a ton of PS3 games to play haha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

I see, anyway, i guess i was awake enough to spot some typos in the game, like common was misspelled as comon haha.

Same here, i just figured out how to play ps1 games on my ps2 yesterday, so i guess i be regrinding xenogear sooner than expected


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

i still have my original copy of Xenogears and all of my PS1 games with original cases and mint condition discs =D


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL... i am back again!

tictac.. guess what ifikachu..
i found a mango flavour!
yes and it taste like mango which is not that nice
i think i prefer the original orange or the white box one


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

lol elixir i havent had a tictac in ages i usually go for gum or other type of breath mints


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

i won't get a tictac as well
if not ipikachu was talking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the price is doubled since the last time i bought it
inflation kills


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

mango suck so much that i left one box for cny and no1 touch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




original taste better than their wussy extra strong mint, it's not even that strong, heck i need to have 5 in my mouth at 1 go in order to feel any impact. 

Speaking of mint, what are your favourite brand?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

lol...
you know walls have this cube type of sweet?
that one is pretty cool

hmmmmm...
i used to buy polo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



since is cheap... but i reckon is a little sweet


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

haha, polo is fun to play with, put it in your mouth and blow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, extra strong mint ftw


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL! exactly, what i used to play with polo!

if only polo is not that sweet
otherwise, it is might best choice of SWEET


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

well, there are still those whistle lollipop to play with and i still remember last time i buy that sweet but i don remember its name, it starts with r______ and it has lots of different flavour and it's sort of gummy. I used to buy a pack of it and after i made one of them wet enough, i stick it on my forehead and pretend i am an indian


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL! sometimes you can be creative
so how come you bought an external harddisk?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

cos i am worried that my computer might fly off to electronic heaven soon since my last reformat, my computer has been acting weirder and weirder.

In the past, after i off my computer, i can on it immediately, now if i off my computer, it will take a few hours for it to cool off. In the meantime, pressing the on button will not work.

Also, in the past, my connection works just fine, now sometimes i cant connect to the net. 

Also,my computer is becoming more sluggish.

So, just in case the next reformat is my last reformat, at least most, if not all of my stuff are still with me.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL!
it seems like you are one of those that love install and uninstall stuff
have you try cleaning the registry


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2010)

yup, used ccleaner, managed to free up 5G + worth of junk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but either way, i bought an extern for any in-case event.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

i need to get some sleep but im not tired im going to start looking at houses today i hope to find something by the beginning of march but i don't really want to rush it and end up getting a house ill regret later. I might move away from the city so we can live kind of isolated lol.


i have an appointment on wednesday to go look at this 7 bedroom house in shinjuku im really interested in it thats plenty of space and its not far from where we are now =)...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 22, 2010)

wait... isnt japan one of the most concentrated city? So, i don think u can live in peace isolated from anyone.

Anyway, good luck finding a new house? What's wrong with your current house anyway?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 22, 2010)

well i sold my house in the US and i'm currently living in an apartment owned by my fiancee's uncle its a 5 bedroom apartment but i want a house of my own and there are some places that are away from people but i would have to move away from tokyo...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 22, 2010)

I see, i thought the current house that u were living was your own.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 22, 2010)

nope this place is just temporary its really nice but i like to own my own place not pay rent =) and besides im kind of breaking the rules with my fox here this is a no pets building haha =P


----------



## redact (Feb 22, 2010)

you have a fox for a pet?
nice


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 22, 2010)

a fox? oO, what's is it's name or do u just call it Mr Fox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, i am back searching for tales of game and time for me to completed the full version of tales of phantesia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beat the gba version, so now all that's left is to beat the ps1 version


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 22, 2010)

yep i have a fox her name is Yume i got her for Christmas lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 23, 2010)

cool, i didnt know that they allow u to keep fox as pet. So, what other pets have u seen while you were in japan?

Anyway, anyone with an xbox 360, are u guys looking forward to Alan Wake?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 23, 2010)

i haven't really paid attention to other pets people might have...well some countries have laws about having a pet fox i know back in the US some states allow you to have them but you have to get a permit/register them and other states dont allow you to have any kind of wild animals as pets.Japan were allowed to though =D im supposed to keep her in one of those 5 story ferret cages but i decided to buy her a 5 story wooden house that has no door so she can come and go as she pleases and ive pretty much got her trained to use the litter box and trust me as soon as she goes you need to get rid of it because it smells horrible.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 23, 2010)

I see, since the only other animals that i heard that were kept as pet were the usual cat, dog, hamster, guienie pigs, parrots, canary and other than that, lizard, pigeons, crocodiles,python and i guess that was it.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 23, 2010)

lol well i have other pets as well but they're still in the US until we get a more permanent home i still have my 2 Wolves and my Chinchilla back in the US my best friend is taking care of them for us

i want to get a crow or raven as a pet too =D that would be cool walking around with one on my shoulder lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 23, 2010)

holy crap, wolf as pet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and next, u spring a surprise that u actually have a tiger and a zoo named after yourself


----------



## redact (Feb 23, 2010)

the chinchilla turned into a raisin? D:


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 23, 2010)

should i get heavy rain
it should hit the stores by tomorrow


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 23, 2010)

YESH!! but only if you enjoy text heavy game with ever-changing scenario that will be dependent on your choice.

But even if you are not, that game sounds nice and awesome, i mean a game where you can influence the main character in the beginning to actually die and this will affect the entire game instead of some weird shit of sudden revival.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 23, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
let me read some reviews before i decide to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, where are you? want to send you the latest DB


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 23, 2010)

lol mrfatso didnt i tell you a long time ago that i had 2 wolves?
elixir if you've ever played Indigo Prophecy for PS2/Xbox/PC Heavy Rain is a game similar in style to that
im going to pick up my copy tomorrow after i go look at the house =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 24, 2010)

@elixir: in school doing some last min stuff for my graduation show and playing edgeworth, must get bitch her jail time :| and also, last chapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@syko: Hmm, i guess i must have forgotten and i check i have a look at indigo Prophecy .


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

i went to check out the house this morning its 7 bedrooms,4 tatami rooms(that i will change into other types of rooms) and 3 bathrooms i just have to fill out some final paperwork with the real estate agent and then the house will be mine =P

I also got my copy of Heavy Rain =)...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 24, 2010)

7 bedrooms, that seems like quite a lot of extra rooms, guess u can be your own landlord and rent those out. 

What about the view? is it close to any nature or near any transportation area?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

No... i think i will get heavy rain a little later
since i am a little busy with all sort of stuff


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

yes it has a garden in the backyard and there are cherry blossoms and its about a 5 minute walk to Shimoochiai Station.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

so you have 2 properties now?

1) your own house
2) your $$$ generator


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

well i will by tomorrow that's when I'm supposed to go to sign the final paperwork and stuff but yes so far 2 properties in the Tokyo area. next is having my friend back in the US send us the rest of our stuff and my pets then I'm eventually going to start looking for another property to buy for another $$$ generator and before i know it ill be retired before I'm 30 LOL!!!

oh and mrfatso i need the extra rooms because my friend from the US is going to be moving in with us when she graduates from college in June and we plan on having more kids eventually so we will need the extra rooms =P


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

you must have made some damn good decisions
you are loaded O.O


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

hmm no its more i made a lot of really really bad decisions doing things i regret in order to make sure i had money to take care of my daughter and that money also helped me pay my way through school and i just managed my way after that


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

things you regret?

like illegal, money-making things?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah i refused to deal with drugs or killing people so mainly i was making money to send messages to people through violence


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> yeah i refused to deal with drugs or killing people so mainly i was making money to send messages to people through violence



still i adore you for having $$$$$ by liquor store and workshop


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

ahhh, debt collecting of sorts
at least it was not drugs/prostitution


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

it wasnt really debt collecting it was more like people interfering where they didnt belong and needed to learn not to interfere type of things or going after people who mess with the wrong people.
and yep elixir after i finished school i started doing everything on my own by opening those 2 shops and all the money that i made doing the bad stuff i took to my rich aunt she put it in her bank account then transferred to my account so it looked like she just gave it to me lol thats how ive gotten where i am now...and i think when i open my next shop im just going to own it and hire everyone to do the work i want to retire early and just enjoy my life instead of work work work lol.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

*[12:33] * ClassStarted ([email protected]) has joined #NDSCheats*


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL wtf haha no ip 4 j00 thats too funny


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> LOL wtf haha no ip 4 j00 thats too funny



hahahaha.. thats our dear friend merc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




he came in and disturbed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, get yourself another few money $$$ then you are good to retire


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah im in no hurry though i plan on retiring by 30 i still have another 6 years my goal is just to make sure i have enough money to live the rest of my life with and to have enough money to send my daughter to college haha....

yay i finally got my outdated sig back ahaha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> yeah im in no hurry though i plan on retiring by 30 i still have another 6 years my goal is just to make sure i have enough money to live the rest of my life with and to have enough money to send my daughter to college haha....
> 
> yay i finally got my outdated sig back ahaha



i don't think is that hard!
as long you maintain your $$$ generator (your building)
i don't see why would you run out of cash!

of course, you would run out of cash if you do something stupid!
i guess you are mature enough to judge that!
actually, you can consider yourself now being retired? can't you!!!
LOL


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

well i guess ill never retire since ill have to manage my properties but at least its not an everyday job haha


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *[12:33] * ClassStarted ([email protected]) has joined #NDSCheats*


XD
yeah, i change my nick to that everytime the lecturer starts talking so that people in #merc don't think i'm rude for ignoring them

i saw you post in the thread at exactly the same minute as me so i knew you were not idling


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

hahahahhaa.... 

lately, the weather here is horrible! is freaking steaming!


syko,
i consider that as retire

merc,
LOL, well AFK would be as good!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah i guess when my daughter is old enough i can make her take care of the properties then i can just sit in my chair and watch tv all day ahaha =P


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

elixir: |AFK is reserved for my home pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: 37 more posts and this thread will get a 5000 posts party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2066458


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

lol wow i didnt even notice that...when i first started posting on this thread there wasnt even 1500 posts yet lol

lol merc yeah who would have thought that this thread would have survived so long i think at one point before i left it almost died but mrfatso and elixir kept it alive


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

because elixir is a spammer


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 24, 2010)

hey, what about me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, just got back from school and went on a mini shopping trip and i can say, finally i completed my captain underpants collection excluding the coloring books version of cos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yay, for new bakery, i just love bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i just tried the big carl burger and all i can say is that it's a overly huge double cheeseburger and it's worth every penny that i have to pay, even if it means that i have to cut back on that future bag of potato chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@merc: nah, it should the post #4


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

i used to love the captain underpants series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i lost my books of it though ;-;


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 24, 2010)

too bad my desktop is broken, not sure exactly what is broken? the moniter or the cable or the ac adaptor, but if somehow i managed to get my desktop working through obsessiveness , i see if i can scan them


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> too bad my desktop is broken, not sure exactly what is broken? the moniter or the cable or the ac adaptor, but if somehow i managed to get my desktop working through obsessiveness , i see if i can scan them



desktop? well what is the problem?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 24, 2010)

not sure, the cpu is working but either the moniter is spoiled, i can see any output or the cable connecting them is spoil or maybe that adaptor thing that let u switch between 2 cpu is screwy.

I think it might be the moniter, i might need some testing, in the mean time, i could try the different cable, but i wouldnt know, since the cable is the middle object, since i don hve an extra lcd moniter to test things out, same goes for that adaptor thing.

Anyway, all i can say at this point in time is urgh, the last case in edgeworth is so long, probably will take u around 2+ hour if u press every statement.... arghh, long case.

edit: indigo is done, guess i have a look at the game later at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit @ 10.50pm: finally i am done.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

indigo? what is that...

anyway, i had done wizman and fuurai shiren 4
the rest should be done by tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so hows your PC?
don't your laptop have output?
try connect laptop to your monitor


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 24, 2010)

elixir he downloaded Indigo Prophecy its a game similar to Heavy Rain in a few hours im going to go sign the paperwork and the house will be officially mine =)


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

hmm, never thought of that, guess i will try that later.

and yay, the remake of lufia 2 is out, same goes for wizman world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note to self: do not play Indigo Prophecy at night, still scare the fk out of me.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol mrfatso its not that scary of a game =D
i bought the house =) we're moving in on saturday 
ok im going to go continue playing heavy rain =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe not to u, but as a scary cat, it's pretty scary when i am playing it at 1am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's probably due to a combination of fear, suspense and wtf, i killed someone arghh and probably the look on that crow eye.

Anyway, gona share any pic of your new house?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah ill get some pics up maybe this weekend =P
i need to start planning modifications ill be making to the house as well lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

do i foresee an sauna in the making? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, is japan snowing at the moment or is the weather sunny with a hint of rain?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 25, 2010)

nope it rained a couple days ago but its been sunny today not hot though


----------



## redact (Feb 25, 2010)

;[

yes, yes it is ;-;

edit: bit too much swearing in that image


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 25, 2010)

oh wow merc you live far from my australia beach house you live on the complete OTHER side of australia


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

that's nothing, check this out: 







go us go


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 25, 2010)

when is sega going to release another jet set radio game? they keep using characters from that series in all their games like sonic & sega all stars racing and that sega tennis game but they never want to make another jet set radio game that game was so much fun =/,,,


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

jet set radio game? is that some sort of flight simulator?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol no it was Jet Grind Radio on Dreamcast and Jet Set Radio Future on Xbox i think there was a GBA version also you go around on rollerblades spray painting the walls and you have to avoid the cops and take on other tagging crews it was fun


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

I see, from the description, it does sound familiar, or maybe it was another skating game that i played.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

mrfatso,
got .sav for estpolis?
i can send you the bypass code if you want


----------



## redact (Feb 25, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> that's nothing, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine was in Celsius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



over 100F :'


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

how do u change it to read the temperature as Celsius instead of Fahrenheit ?

@elixir: if possible, mind passing me the bypass?


----------



## redact (Feb 25, 2010)

fatso: you click the checkbox at the bottom ("I WANT FUCKING CELSIUS")

edit: what's that nice flower theme for firefox?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

cool and thanks for the tip.

As for the theme, i am using this persona: http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/44497


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL! is tomorrow a holiday for SG?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

It is? cool, a new holiday that i didnt know about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, what day is tomorrow?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

is not...
is just Nabi Mohammad birth


----------



## redact (Feb 25, 2010)

monday is a public holiday for me


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

i see, well happy holiday in advance, merc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, who is this nabi person?


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2010)

navi?

HEY! LISTEN!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

Arghh, 

Navi Alert!!

Code Blue!! Code Blue!!

Where's my fairy repellent when i need one? Seriously though, i wish they just shut up instead of whining like a broken recorder all the time. 

So, anyway, what was your favourite legend of zelda? Mine would be the oracle series,it was the one of the few rpg(s) that i managed to completed. Big gordon sword ftw


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2010)

i grew up with a 64 that had OoT but not majora so i guess my favorite is ocarina just for memories that go with it


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 26, 2010)

a lot of people didnt like majora because its not as straight forward as OoT i enjoy all the zelda games though but my favorite will always be the original on NES i can play that game a million times and never get bored of it =P then A Link to the Past is second then OoT =P

whoever is next post is 5000!!! =P


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2010)

i've never played the nes one,  i did eventually play majora on VC but i lost my save :<
i did enjoy and complete minish cap and that snes one with the pendants though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: osnap, 5k


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 26, 2010)

5000 post!!!!! =P
and merc you should play the first one its still fun 20+ years later you could play the GBA version of it or get the virtual console version


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2010)

i really should...
are there any ports of it other then the gba one?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 26, 2010)

nope just the GBA and virtual console you could always run the NES emulator on your DS


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

congrats merc on the 5k post count. You deserved a few huge cakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














As for me, i didnt like majora mask because well, it's only 3 day to run through everything again and again, and for some reason, i find that game too creepy, might have something to do with that moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and merc, i think u are talking about a link to the past, i still cant believe how close i was to the end game before giving up, literally, i was at gordon castle before i stop and gave up ...


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2010)

lol, best edit ever

now let's have some cake


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

oops,forgotten the sword to cut the cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: found it.

Hopefully, this sword is big enough to cut the cake:






if not, there's always this sword:


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2010)

that big sword reminds me of a rupee
are there silver rupees in zelda?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 26, 2010)

i think silver rupees are in the N64 and newer zelda games in the first one theres only orange and blue
and you can only hold 255 rupees in the first one but the most expensive item is the blue ring and thats 250 rupees


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

i didnt knew that, all i remember were the old green rupee


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 26, 2010)

nope in the original Legend of Zelda the 1 Rupee is like a peach/orange color and 5 is Blue the only way to get more then 5 rupees is by finding the secret hideouts where the moblin will give you money but it still looks like peach/orange then in A Link to the Past the green rupee was 1 blue was 5 red was 20...in the later zelda games Purple is 50,Orange is 100,Silver is 200 and Gold is 300 and in Phantom Hourglass they had those Black Rupoors that stole Rupees from you when you get them lol...

oh and 1600 post =P 400 more til my next ribbon 1400 more til i can be cool and have a blue ribbon like mrfatso and elixir lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

I see, i wasnt really far in phantom hourglass, all those backtracking back and fro got really sick after a while.

as for me, i cant wait till i get 4444 post, then i will be pming mods to give me my 20% boost to warn level


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

hahahaha..
i am back...

what is march when we have february frenzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is fun...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

welcome back elixir, anyway, it's not that great a month, 2 of my fav game and i keep screwing up the hex edit, they keep giving me either a black or a white screen of doom. Well, thankfully i have other games to play with, so o well.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmm
i will talk to kenshin later
he tested one of the fix for estpolis and is working on DSTT
so he could be able to come out with a patch
he is good at those stuff


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

cool, so, what have u been bz lately?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

well... mostly work and last 2 days should be codes
still haven't lose the touch
however, is a shame that i could not cover those games in details

simply feel too tired and lazy


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

I see, and yay, i just got 1 more game to play, the bard's tale, seems pretty fun which i guess might be cos part of it make fun at rpg clince like rats in the cellar and how killing random encounter give u absurd things that doesnt make sense, the game even joke about the main character killing a tiny rat and out pop a huge treasure chest and how he was able to get lots of furniture from them


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

so how are you guys celebrating the last day of CNY


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

by not doing anything, for us, CNY is only those 3 days, the rest are back to school days for my brother, for my mom, it's her shopping day, for me, as usual, slacking at home.

What about u? did anything on the last day of cny?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

chinese new year is 15 days
so the last day will have steamboat


----------



## redact (Feb 27, 2010)

fatso: this game?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/41900/
i think i might get it when i have cash..


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

ya it is, nah, just get it by the alternate means unless aus has blocked all other means of getting your stuff online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if u know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




speaking of steamboat, it's been more than 3 year since i last had one of those, guess this mean i know what i am getting after my graduation day


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

im taking a break for lunch been moving stuff since 6am -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

i thought i posted something
guess it didn't go through

mrfatso, 
i thought steamboat is the most common dish/meal in asia?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

not sure about that, but at least i still can remember my last steamboat, i went and treat my friend to seoul garden to thank him for all the help he gave to me over my secondary school year, i had wanted to invite my best friend as well, but i think he was bz at that time. 

Anyway, what are your favourite ingrediants to toss into a steamboat?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

oyster is always the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course those thin sliced meat!!!
yum yum!!!

seoul garden is expensive nia!!
guess you really wanted to thank the dude

anyway, what is the paste you like?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

ya, cos everytime i helped him out a little, even if it's just tutoring him, which to me is a small deal, i mean i just like to help, if u ask me to teach u math, i will. but to him, it's a big deal, and always somehow, this will lead to him treating me xiao long bao. 

Same with any thing that to me is no big deal. Just i thought him that i will treat him instead this time round. 

Anyway, what paste are u talking about? it's been 3 year since then, so i don really remember much about the place other than we end up, wasted a few prawn, cos he wanted to use them as soup base.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

you know when we eat steamboat ... normally we will have some sauses, paste and etc there?
thats what i mean...

ifikafhu should ask you to be her mentor..


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

hmm, i guess it's just the usual, chilli and ketchup as condiment, maybe thousand island dressing, maybe mayo, but i think i am the only one who will toss mayo or thousand island dressing into the soup just to experiment and see if this will taste nice with vegetable and meat to use as soup ingredients. 

haha, i wish i can help, i forgotten quite a lot of math stuff, so more likely i be studying with her instead lol


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

you toss them into the soup?
damn..

hahaha i like soy sauce (those japanese soy sauce for steamboat) it blends with the meet!
sometiems i am crazy! i will grab a tube of wasabi!!!
muahahahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

sure why not, experiment a little, what's the worse that can happen, u in toilet for 2 hours that's all, it's always nice to try out other ways of eating, unfortunately, most of the times, my view on mixing stuff is not shared with my classmate, end up i just forget it, go out eat alone, no need to see their face and hear their opinion on how "strange" this combo might be. 

by the way, who was the one who invented soy sauce combo with wasabi anyway?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

is not the matter of experiment!!
i will get slaughtered by my family for doing such a weird stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, who was the one who invented soy sauce combo with wasabi anyway?

SASHIMI ?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

not even if u set aside some for yourself?

Maybe? Or maybe it was done so that those who dont enjoy wasabi will enjoy them, now that it isnt that "spicy".

i tried wasabi once, i only felt that it taste like a coarse bitter pepper, that's all.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

wasabi is always my favourite
i like the wasabi green pea
i think one of the brand now sell an afforadable one


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

oO, speaking of wasabi food, i remember my parent once bought wasabi seaweed, in the end, we only tried a bit before we toss it after since we didnt enjoy the combined taste, haha. 

So, any interesting news these few days?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> oO, speaking of wasabi food, i remember my parent once bought wasabi seaweed, in the end, we only tried a bit before we toss it after since we didnt enjoy the combined taste, haha.
> 
> So, any interesting news these few days?



wasabi seaweed my favourite!
today, i went to a malay's wedding
pretty nice

i just feel shame being a chinese
why... chinese are always known for being late (wedding)


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

i think is more like u suay, since for me, whenever i go to a wedding, it seems like everyone is on time. 

haha, i think the last time i went to a malay wedding was about 6 years+ ago, that was when i get to enjoy free flow of briyani


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

hmmm
you mean the wedding do start as stated?

say 7 and they start at 7 ?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

yup, if the card say the wedding will start at 8, everyone arrived before 8, latest would be 7.59.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

hahahahaa
then i should rephrase!

malaysian chinese is known for being late (wedding)
seriously... until the recent wedding
i am just being late
everytime they say start 7/7.30 i reach like 8!
damn it
3 wedding i attended so far (nov-jan)
none is being punctual

i find the host is being RUDE + NO respect


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

haha, sounds like my regular scout meeting, i remember last time they tell us that we have to go to this campfire at this school at xxx time... Always it's 1 hour ~ 1 and a 1/2 hour later before everyone finally turned up, infact i think i was the only guy who was early by 1/2 hour.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

ugh im so tired from moving everything finally finished(for now) i still have to wait for the rest of my stuff from the US to come like my piano and pets and stuff -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, sounds like my regular scout meeting, i remember last time they tell us that we have to go to this campfire at this school at xxx time... Always it's 1 hour ~ 1 and a 1/2 hour later before everyone finally turned up, infact i think i was the only guy who was early by 1/2 hour.



thank god i am not in the community activity
most likely i will go home after waiting for 10-30 mins


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

@syko: wait, pet from us to japan, how long will that journey last anyway? 

@elixir: nah, it's not community, to me, it's actually more like torture but well, since there's an award for going to these place and shouting at the top of your voice,  that's enough reason for our scout troop to attend the event, since we go there sit around a fire and listen to the same old songs been repeated for god-knows-how-many times...  and at the end of this, just some light refreshment, some cocktail sausage, some chips, some sandwhich and we go home.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

well my pets can come over on plane which is only 12 hours i just couldnt bring them with me because i had no where to keep them here til now and the rest of my stuff will come by ship most of the stuff i dont really care about but angel wants them only thing i want is my piano and i told the people shipping it if theres even a scratch on it im going to sue them lol...i payed too much money for that piano


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

lol, as for me, i felt like i am more worried about pets on a plane, wouldnt they feel afraid and scared during their 12 hour journey?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

nah they will be ok lol um i was told someone on the plane would constantly check on the animals and make sure they have food/water etc its just the 2 dogs and my chinchilla my friend is supposed to take them to the airport tomorrow and then ill pick them up when they arrive


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> well my pets can come over on plane which is only 12 hours i just couldnt bring them with me because i had no where to keep them here til now and the rest of my stuff will come by ship most of the stuff i dont really care about but angel wants them only thing i want is my piano and i told the people shipping it if theres even a scratch on it im going to sue them lol...i payed too much money for that piano



interesting...
would japan allow you to bring in the pet just like that?
don't / won't they require you to go through some quarantine period?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

well after i pick them up im supposed to take them right away to be registered and taken to a veterinarian but i shouldn't have any problems i found out all the required information ahead of time =P so i just need to get the proper documents filed and ill be set =D they said i have 1 week from the time they arrive to do it all or else i have to send them back lol


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

cool, more information on pets "D 

So, prepared any welcome feast for your pets?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

well i dont feed them dog food i feed them raw meat they are wolves after all haha


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> well i dont feed them dog food i feed them raw meat they are wolves after all haha



just make sure you handle them properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





japanese...
they might different set of laws
i guess you know these well


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 27, 2010)

well even though they're wolves and considered "wild animals" ive had them since they were puppies so ive trained them really well shouldnt be a problem =p ok well im gonna eat something then head to bed early ive been up since 4am -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

hahahahha... good night syko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am going out for dinner + going to some LED festival which is located 10-20 KM from my place
yeah.. LED = trees decorated with LED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



suppose to be celebrating chinese new year


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

haha, good night skyo, and oO, LED festival, never heard of those before. So, what's it all about?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

well.. i am going nao to find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



willl try to shoot some pictures if possible

the weather is BAD


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

okay, sure, hee hee, maybe they will even have a LED man or something like that, a guy dressed in not that bright LED givin out freebies


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> okay, sure, hee hee, maybe they will even have a LED man or something like that, a guy dressed in not that bright LED givin out freebies



NO!
they have an indian man selling LED toys
the best i saw was mickey mouse ears (LED) + blink blink effect!

--

i would not say is fascinated
but...
thats some effort that


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

haha, sounds like a toy fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so bought any toys for ur son?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

its not even a toy fair
is a chinese new year fair i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they have some performance going 
however, they say is 7-9
hmmmmmmmmm
the performance only started at say 8?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

probably that is the actual timing, they will start at 8 and probably wont end at 9. But if they do end at 9, tsk tsk at their work ethic , come to work late, and just work till the contact time instead of the correct working hour. 

Anyway, that sounds like a night market, so did they have any of those mini roller coaster rides or those bouncing castle?


----------



## redact (Feb 27, 2010)

whoa, that was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the wedding reception went from 6pm to 12:30am
and it was so fun that even me and my older brother went on the dance floor (neither of us _ever_ dance)


my dad gave a stirring speech about my nonno that sadly passed away 11 years ago, there were lots of funny speeches by the groomsmen, my uncle got up and played sweet child o' mine with the band (on his very rare '59 les paul)
great night all in all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: there were also mini guitars for everybody (the type varied depending on seat) i managed to get a les paul


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

well, wedding is always fun if it is kept as only closed friends and relative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nice instrument you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can i have it ?


----------



## outgum (Feb 28, 2010)

no, no you cant XD


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

oo, u guys have speeches at wedding, i always thought those were myths


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

it's freezing here im not used to this weather im enjoying the rain but not the cold =/


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> it's freezing here im not used to this weather im enjoying the rain but not the cold =/



i thought there are some 4 seasons from where you used to stay?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

i blame time zone and region differences for that.


----------



## redact (Feb 28, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> oo, u guys have speeches at wedding, i always thought those were myths


you guys don't have speeches at weddings? o.O

there's all the best man's speech, the maid of honor's speech, the father of the bride's speech, the father of the groom's speech, and then the groom and bride each have a speech which is pretty much just thanking everyone for helping with the wedding

in the case of the father of the groom, since he is not alive my dad did the speech in his place


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah in california it goes nice weather,hot,scorching hot,warm...lol


----------



## redact (Feb 28, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like perth :[


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most of Australia is like that i go to there around June/July and just relax on the beach =P


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

anyway,
i know japanese wedding do have speeches (from really close friends and etc)
same goes to chinese (usually short one)



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CACTUS!!!!


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

lol i hate cacti i fell in a patch of cacti a long time ago that wasnt fun..... and japan has taken on a more western tradition with weddings thats why =P


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i don think i ever heard most of them aside from father of groom/bride speech and after that, that's it, at most they will be going around shaking hands and i think that's it.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

mrfatso i have a quick question...youre into PS2 softmodding what do i need to do so? dont feel like going over the guide at the moment but i have 3 PS2 1 original PS2 and 2 Slims i just want to know the basics of what ill be needing eg. hard drive etc...


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry, i have no idea, since my ps2 was given to me by my friend and he modded it with a modchip. Maybe merc or elixir or someone else who might know how to softmod a ps2


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

oh ok its cool i was just wondering if i could do USB Loading or do i have to use discs?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

i am using disc, but sometimes i wonder, wouldnt it be better to use usb, especially after i noticed that playing atlier iris 2 20 times made the disc load slower and slower and more scratches on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks for reminding me to burn shadow heart to an iso


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

mine is also mod chip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i didn't know that you can soft mod ps2


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

apparently, a shop owner knew that, but i told him nah, i don need a ps2, i already had one.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> apparently, a shop owner knew that, but i told him nah, i don need a ps2, i already had one.



LOL, perhaps i should ask LMZ or skiller about these stuff
they know ps2 very well

anyway, i have yet to seen any soft modded ps2
those we have here are always modchip


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

meh, or maybe the shop keepers were baiting me, who knows, any must-have games for ps2 recommendation?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

ok so i was out shopping today and exploring the city a bit and i came across this shop that will either find/or custom build arcade machines for you so i put in orders for like 10 arcade machines to put in my basement =P

oh and my Wolves & Chinchilla arrived today and i already took them to the vet got the paperwork and ill take it in tomorrow =)


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

wow, that sounds awesome, didnt know that u had a huge basement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, what games did you choose for the arcade machine? Double Dragon??


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

BlazBlue Calamity Trigger,House of the Dead 4,Mario Kart Arcade GP,Marvel vs Capcom 2,Silent Hill,Street Fighter IV,Sunset Riders,Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,The Simpsons Arcade and X-men.
I might get DDR3 and i want to get Bram Stoker's Dracula Pinball and when it comes out i want to get the Castlevania arcade game. oh and btw all fighting games are Japanese versions


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

what about those card game type like Lord of Vermilion ? So, they only have the games in japanese language or do they have the option of having the english version just at additional cost?


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 1, 2010)

fatso if you're looking for electronics (or if you see them stores) could you mind asking around how much is a tablet pen(wacom) because i asked an online friend and she said 150 SGD (for a PEN? she went to dont know what store her nother go and ask, then when come back the person dont want to sell? cheapo)>_>

my teacher said challenger got? wtf

(and yes i lost mine it dissapeared with the lizards)

i have camp next wed to fri at changi coas adventure centre yay


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 1, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> fatso if you're looking for electronics (or if you see them stores) could you mind asking around how much is a tablet pen(wacom) because i asked an online friend and she said 150 SGD (for a PEN? she went to dont know what store her nother go and ask, then when come back the person dont want to sell? cheapo)>_>
> 
> my teacher said challenger got? wtf
> 
> ...



i think i saw them selling on JB ler
is it a pencil that writting on a special paper?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

okay,maybe tomorrow i will go to jurong east or maybe woodland there check, i remember i went to either one of these 2 places and they have a challenger shop.

Anyway, if i am correct, tablet is that thing that has 2 parts right?

1 plastic pen thing that look like a giant ds stylus and the other part is a flat plastic screen that look like a pancake lcd screen.

so, that's a tablet right?


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah. (sometimes got additional mouse) if possible ask for wacom bamboo cte-450 D: thanks


(now to celebrate because i passed maths lol)


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

lol, congrats pika, so now, gona celebrate throughout the march holiday or prepared for next exam like those no-life kids? or half half?


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 1, 2010)

well i have camp next week, and in the holidays class gathering so i guess all play and study in may? 

whew today oral so random, the passage was about some thing ( a place? ends with a "yuan") and the topic to talk was about how students aren't reading books anymore, i say they read manga read english cause chinese too chim for them lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

lol, haha, if it's me, i probably just tell them, bullshit, i am living example of a kid who has read novel and start to trail off to unrelated items.

but seriously though, i cant believe how lucky my friend was, during our O level oral, i was talking on topic and got a C or was it B, but my friend, he just went there and talk crap on off-topic thing and he got distinction haha or maybe that's the main aim of oral, not to test ur knowledge but just to test how good u are at talking.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 1, 2010)

actually what so good about the pen that ipikachu wants?
i saw it the other day...
all i can understand is.. it reads the world from a special paper?

please enlighten me..

--

i went to tebrau city!
was really amazed and i think SG did affect on how JB is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the popular bookstore there have a whooping collection of chinese book!
non from KL has as much as the one i went!

+1 for SG


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

yay for us.

Anyway, nope, i don think it's paper, cos i was at some IT expo a few months back, and i saw a tablet on sale.

Just think of the tablet  as the bottom half of the DS without the D-pad and buttons.

edit:

*IPIKACHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO PLAY Utacchi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE'S YOUR FAV BLEACH SONG AND HELL, THERE'S PROBABLY REBORN THEME SONG, but i wouldnt know since i dont watch its anime. 
*


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> what about those card game type like Lord of Vermilion ? So, they only have the games in japanese language or do they have the option of having the english version just at additional cost?


they have the option to get games in any language(well as long as the game was released in that language) but i just made the choice to get the fighting games in Japanese that's just the way they are meant to be the rest of the games(except Silent Hill because its only Japanese) are in English...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 2, 2010)

I see. So, how much did they cost, i once asked my friend and he told me that it would cost a few thousand SGD, so your case, did it cost tens of thousand of yen for 1 machine?

Also, how easy is it to be a millionaire ? (as long as u have more than 1 million yen, that's millionaire for me)


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

older machines were anywhere from 400$-1000$ US.Mario Kart was 18,000$ US but it comes with 2 seats and it has built in steering wheels,House of the Dead 4 was 16,000$ comes with a 42inch monitor and the 2 guns,Street Fighter IV was 12,000$ and i got BlazBlue for 8,000$ and Silent Hill for 5,000$ the rest were under 1000$ with Sunset Riders being the cheapest at 400$

my receipt shows 4,817,294yen which is just under 54,000$ US


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 2, 2010)

wow, that's does sounds expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





iPikachu, if u are here and reading this, sorry, i wasnt able to find your wacom bamboo cte-450, but i did managed to get a rough price of some of the other items

Woodlands MRT @ the shopping centre @ level 4 @ PC Zone

Bamboo Pen -> $129
Bamboo Pen and touch -> $179

Bishan MRT @ Junction 8 @ level 3 @ BEST

Bamboo Fun @ $299


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah its expensive but the good thing is that they can build the cabinets/joysticks/buttons brand new so they will last a long time and im still considering buying some more stuff like i mentioned i want to get DDR and Pinball and maybe some others they have a huge catalog and i still have to check out all the other games they have


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 2, 2010)

so, everyday is gona be video game day at your basement?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

haha yeah im going to add a ping pong table and pool table as well =D then put a bar in the corner so i can get easy access alcohol while playing games haha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha, and what's next, hire a band and turn your basement into a fully functioning pub as a side business?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

ahaha nope im too greedy to let strangers in my home =P haha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 2, 2010)

haha, that's what she says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe if in the distant future, if any of us ever goes to japan, we have to make sure that we visit your "pub"


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah that would be fine but not if you all come in a tour bus ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha, of cos we would be coming by buses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the very least, a plane worth should do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i was out helping pika looking for her stuff and i saw this snack shop with a pretty plain name, the place was called uncle tibit, but in there, i could see my childhood flashing past my eyes. All those sweets that were no longer sold at my neighbourhood stores, i could find them here.

Even that cheap packet of chocolate, and it does bring back good old memories, especially i remember eating chocolated bear biscuit with my dad when i was 2 years old and my brother was being born next door. 

So, what were your recent childhood memories that resurfaced?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 2, 2010)

after being taken down by body heaty, fever and sorethroat for 4 days
i am back...
now 100% but at least 60% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hip hip hooooooooRAY!!!

---

anyway talking about snack? do you guys have those donut shops?
i remember malaysians acted like they never had donut before
they queue for it..
but today.... there isn't any queue anymore


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 2, 2010)

today i went white sands challenger see bamboo fun, but so big.. haiz

wait was that the whole set? since i only need the pen.. orz

i guess next time i try sim lim square ask that store if got sell pen only


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 2, 2010)

ya, that was the whole set.

@elixir: if u meant those donut empire/ shop that sells only donut to the point where sooner or later, i can foresee a chicken rice donut on the menu, then yes we do have that, taiwan also have those.

By the way, speaking of donut shop, do u guys still have those coffee bun shops or have they been wiped off the malaysia map?

and welcome back, just return to spam those fruits


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 2, 2010)

i know taiwan have those donut shop
but malaysians was acting like some kampung kid
came out from no where and donut was like the first thing they ever seen in their life
long queue... paid handsomely for some not so nice yet undersize donut

TOO SWEET... what a shame

guess what happens to these shops
they are now the new official flies collector

coffee bun shops? never heard of ....


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

coffee bun are those bun where i think they sprinkle coffee powder on the bread and inside the dough, is a chunk of butter and then it's baked at a high temperature. So, the end product is a brown bread with lots of butter inside. 

Not very nice in my own opinion though. It just smells nice, but taste pretty bland. 

That's just sad, they don even know the simple joy of a regular sugared donut :|


----------



## redact (Mar 3, 2010)

it tastes bland because you forgot to put jam in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cut it in half and whip out that there strawberry jam


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2010)

mercluke, have you ever tried this? Looks nasty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> it tastes bland because you forgot to put jam in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true, but i rather eat it as soon as it has been baked, at least that wouldnt be that bad for a while. 

But i think peanut butter will be better, everything taste better with peanut butter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 esp the chucky version


----------



## redact (Mar 3, 2010)

vegemite is great if you know the exact bread:butter:vegemite ratio
as bread slices are all different, it can never be taught.  you truly master it on your own
if you get this ratio even slightly wrong, it will taste like shit

that my son is why the silly americans can never like it, *ever*

recently a concoction known as "cheesybite" (formerly named iSuck2.0) was created using cheese in place of butter and is available as a pre-mixed alternative to help noobs that can't get the ratio right but the original (when used correctly) will always be far superior..

pro-tip: i am directly related to the inventor (Fred Walker) 
can't remember which but it's either my nanna (on mum's side) 's father or her grandfather...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

cool, so any benefits to that? 

heh, well, at least now i know another person who is related to something popular/known. 

the other person would be a classmate of mine whom apparently is a grandchild of the creator of neopet, not sure if this is true or not, though


----------



## redact (Mar 3, 2010)

no benifits 
not even free Vegemite


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 3, 2010)

well apparently all of my furniture should be arriving tomorrow so tomorrow will be another busy day for me =/


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

i see. hired any movers to help u out?

yum, just had one of those meat pancake and it feels pretty good to be eating a hot pancake with juicy chicken in it


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah ive hired a few people were going to have to take the piano in through the back it wont fit through the front door lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

So, what's next on your list for your house? after all these are done, bring the wife and your mother-in-law in as well?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 4, 2010)

was such a pain moving the piano into the house lol and no i dont plan on letting her family move in with us =P


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 4, 2010)

haha, guess i should get rid of those mother-in-law jokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just got back from my errand, and argh, i am just a grad student, why do i even need 200 namecards for? Either way, bye my 34 bucks.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 4, 2010)

i can finally relax a bit now that all the moving is pretty much complete =)


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 4, 2010)

popping any champage to celebrate or gona spend the rest of the night on your mini pub?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 5, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> popping any champage to celebrate or gona spend the rest of the night on your mini pub?


were going to have a house warming party next Saturday to celebrate =) but i think this next week i want to just relax


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 5, 2010)

are we invited?

so hows the weather in SG?
over here is scorching sun ...
i am still sick
yeah... sicked for 1 week..
thats how bad it is ...........

body heaty!!! damn it..... GET WELL


----------



## redact (Mar 5, 2010)

finally starting to cool down a bit now here in perth 
woke up this morning to a pleasant breeze from the window :]


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 5, 2010)

well, the weather is a tad warm, but nothing like a cup of ice water while bathing in cold icy water to cool down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not, well, i still have a box of peppermint in my fridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@elixir: SPAM those oranges and bottles of ribena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 5, 2010)

lol sure you guys can come if you like i don't mind just don't drink all my beer ;D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 5, 2010)

haha, i am a non-alcholic, so i probably be asking for juice or even milk instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, anything interesting happened to anyone today?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 5, 2010)

still being sick.. but lost 3 KG within a week
thats a PLUS ...

as usual.... coding as business
settled 1 old game + 2 new games
there should be an update by tonight....
including codes for keroro


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 5, 2010)

nope not really i just went for a run today with my wolves now that my leg is recovered im trying to build up strength in it again...and i since i have a daughter i have plenty of juice/milk so drink up ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

elixir, do u need to see another doc to get a 2nd opinion, since that sound pretty serious..

@syko: haha, don mind if i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: hmm, just started on the 1st episode of code gease and oO, mind control skill, now i am hooked


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 6, 2010)

well.. feel better today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



infact alot more better
throat still pain but i can talk with ease and drink !
yeah drink

---

fatso... there will be another update tonight!
pkmn ranger!
elix ftw!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

so, what's the differences between the 3rd and the 2nd? or no diff at all

Glad to hear that, and yesh! 514 post more to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 4444


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 6, 2010)

why not aim for 31337? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meh, damn vocaloids are taking over my youtube time


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 6, 2010)

what is vocaloids?

ifikafail..
we already have 31337 on irc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mrfatso,
i think there are some differences in terms of 3rd
first, you start of with a little scene
second, you are a ranger... you are not an apprentice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



third, i think is pretty cool as a pkmn ranger


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

vocaloids ? arent they those 3d model that just play some song endlessly or something? 

@pika: i dont have hatsu spamming skills, so it's not possible for me to hit 31337

@elixir: i see, doesnt sound a lot different then the 2nd.


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 6, 2010)

STUPID KONAMI THING MUSIC GAME THING GOT THAT NARUTO OP ONLY keep failing >_>

pokemon ranger? there's no pikachu on the cover >:I

vocaloids are those sound synthesizers (the videos i watched so far all have to do with children + gore/violence lol >w> watching reborn parodies of them)

here is good breeding ground for post count you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: wrong name >_>


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 6, 2010)

hahahha at least the game play is a little different than the shovel mainstream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ifikachu.. you failed again
there are tons of pichu in the game


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> STUPID KONAMI THING MUSIC GAME THING GOT THAT NARUTO OP ONLY keep failing >_>
> 
> pokemon ranger? there's no pikachu on the cover >:I
> 
> ...



?? what konami thing? if u mean utachhi, U FAIL LOR!!! got 2 la, go back thread and see the list, i filled in some info on them.


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 6, 2010)

OH SO THATS WHAT ITS CALLED i couldnt find it on the first page >_>


WHERES THE SHOP


all < pichus < raichu < pikachu.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

wait ar,

Single Player
Wai Wai Mode (Multiplayer)
Download Mode (Multiplayer)
Omake

At Single Player

Campaign
Free Play
Tutorial
Shop


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 6, 2010)

i see, thanks. omake?... lol
i some how half expected a container of bleach to be the animation...

i rarely get the green text when i tap/ flick/hold >_> always get yellow


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

i thought green is just scatch left and right like zig zag motion? that works for me.


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 6, 2010)

in the tutorial its up and down, but the annoying thing is that they suddenly randomly stop half way >_> barely passed asterisk.. and i realized that song which is gintama's op had that guy which looks like gin lolwut


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

it's up and down? i didnt know that, i always just scatch left and right and it works for me, maybe it work as long as there is some sort of movement?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

i got an early release of FFXIII =D my preorder came in early so if you dont hear from me much this weekend you know why ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

sure, and u can ask elixir for some tips while u are at it


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol ive been playing FF and other RPGs since NES =P i dont need tips ahaha i just have to wait til my gfs parents leave before i start playing or else ill never hear the end of it -_-


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

i know what u mean, its the same issue that i have whenever i am playing my ps2 at the only time available to me which would b 10pm onwards. 

well, since its at a late hour, i tend to lower the volume till it is just barely audible, unfortunately, my parents seem to have developed a super hearing at late hour of the night, haha.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

does your TV have a headphone jack? i know when my gf goes to sleep ill plug in my headphones to the TV so i can watch tv/play games without disturbing her i have those big stereo headphones that cover my ears so i can have them on full volume and she wont hear it at all =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

dont think so, i might have to check that up. Hopefully, my ear piece is long enough.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

when i was younger with the older TVs i would use one of those red/white to headphone adapters to connect to my TV only problem with that though is you can only control the volume on the headphones not the TV


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

haha,that's not  a problem, it's just troublesome tweaking the vol control on my tv set so that it wouldnt be that low and moving my seat so that i have a nice distance between the wires


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

well if you do have a headphone jack on your tv you can always buy a headphone extension cord i have a 10 foot extension on my already 15 foot headphone cords haha

also im thinking about changing my name but not sure how many max letters i can


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 6, 2010)

ifikachu, syko
http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/index.php?...pmxblog;sa=list

new stuff for the cheat forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy my friends...


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

ive said this 1000 times but when is Sega going to kill off the dumb hedgehog already?....everyone obsesses over how "great" the original Sonic games from 15+ years ago are and that Sonic is so great but yet other then those few games from the 90's there have been sooo many more fail Sonic games then good ones which makes Sonic fail...just ranting to you guys =p


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 6, 2010)

well...
everyone else here knows sonic fails in the current era!

the problem here is sonic is something like mario
is a name that might still worth something
until its value is totally gone
then you won't see sonic


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

but mario unlike sonic has kept a good reputation over his entire existence even the bad games were still somewhat fun lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

well, that's sega for u, even the rpg wasnt really memorable or that fun. 

and elixir, i doubt we will see the last of sonic, even if he isnt on a game, he will still appear as a mascot to sega's product, heck sonic will just appeared as cross-overs in worse case scenario.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

if you play Sonic & Sega All-stars Racing check out how many characters there are that dont even appear in games anymore lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

nah, not a fan of racing game, mario kart or nfs.. but knowing sega, it's probably more than what i wish to know or expect.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

i dont like racing games that use real cars eg. gran turismo & nfs... but i like the arcade styled racers like Mario kart etc but i prefer Diddy Kong Racing over Mario Kart but the n64 version is superior to the ds version


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 7, 2010)

i suck at racing games
i share the same taste like syko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am feeling great for today
still having a little sore throat but i should be good in another 2-3 days


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 7, 2010)

its already 6:30pm and all ive done is sit on my ass all day playing FFXIII ill continue playing tomorrow =p


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2010)

darn, i just learn that all those times i have been paying gst and service charge for meals at restaurants, i am not giving a tip to the waiter/waitress... and apparently service charge will just go directly to the boss pocket... what the fish? isnt that contradictory to what a service charge is? 

As for me, thanks to my computer refusing to start up till 5pm, i was playing tales of abyss all this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to that, i am getting a tad better at the game, but darn it sucks that equipment cost an arm and a leg and all i have to show for that is a sword and a rod, that's all i can afford after grinding for 3 hours..


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

service tax is never meant for waiter and waitress

it is a tax that gov't forced the shops to impose!

over here if your shop earn more than a stipulated sum
then the shop owner should collect service tax


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

and thats where crooked business owners come in and pocket a lot of money and lie to the government haha


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

that depends on how they want to lie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



unless they fake their total revenue!

this is why i never believe in giving TIP (at least not in malaysia/singapore)

anyway, you got your FF13 ENG version? if so.. how was it?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i got it 2 days ago im really enjoying it but its hard finding time to play. I was able to play for about 6 hours yesterday its just that with Angel's family coming over all the time its rude to sit there and play games while they're here and then with planning the wedding and making time for my daughter and helping her with homework its like meh... i cant wait til the wedding is over the planning is nerve wrecking.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 8, 2010)

as for me, i always thought that service charge was the tip so i don bothered with tipping them on top of that. So, elixir gona get the english version and replay the whole FF13?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

NO!!!
i am short of fund!

in other words, i don't feel like spending that much!
have been spending a lot!! this month's credit card bill is more than 1000 USD!
so i won't be spending alot until May or June


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

i always leave a 15% tip to my waiter/waitress well only if they give me good service/are nice if they're a jerk to us i wont give them nothing


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 8, 2010)

i heard that japan doesnt have any service charge and that tipping is optional, is that true? 

@elixir: woah, what did u spend during these 8 days?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

mrfatso, 
chinese new year!!!!!!
well, my monthly commitment is already pretty high...

insurance, maid.. is already killing me...

---


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

as far as i know only at most hotels and 1st class restaurants they do service charge and tipping isnt required but i always tip anyway

elixir i want to get a maid =/ but angel wont let me get one because i want a hot maid lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 8, 2010)

@syko: i see, so generally, how much do u tip anyway? 10% of the total bill?

@elixir: i see, i guess that's one small disadvantage to being a boss, all those cny bonuses, anyway, ur wife also working or she is a housewife?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @syko: i see, so generally, how much do u tip anyway? 10% of the total bill?


ive always given a 15% tip thats generally how much you would tip in the US and im just used to doing that so i do it here as well...


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

mrfatso,
her life got nothing to do with me
all i know i am low in fund every month
every single shit i buy will be extra budget!
that means i am using money from future!
the things accumulate and my financial situation get worst!

this is why i said when the maid is due to return
i won't get another maid!
i can't be spending 800-900 USD a month on a maid, some fee and insurance for rest of my life
that is ALOT of money and pretty stressful whenever i think about it
my excuse is i tend to make codes to get over it...


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

wouldnt you save more money if you just cleaned the house yourself? you only really need to do it once or twice a week


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

hahahahahhahahahahaa
i remember thats this chinese boy...
get paid for cleaning house
he is damn freaking rich

why i need a maid = baby ?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

ive never had a maid and i have a kid too lol i want a maid though i freaking hate doing dishes and laundry and dusting and vacuuming and GAAAAHHH!! lol =p


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

well.. if there is someone taking care of a the kid
then is alright..
my problem is no one taking care of him..

can't allow him running around like a hooligan....
especially at this age..
you should know how curious they can be!
touch this .. climb here... run there....
headaches


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah it was a major pain for me because i was going to school.working and coming home to take care of her and doing homework -_- i swear i literally got 1 night of sleep a week back then...


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

isn't that life
what i am unable to do
i have to rely on third party!

thats where the pain come into my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




furthermore, he is freaking naughty!
sometimes you really feel like spank him but ....


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 8, 2010)

@elixir: then smack him, of cos, the disadvantage would be when he grew up, he will be an rude ass like me. Got to thank my dad's happy canning finger... 

haha, like my family, back when i was a baby, my grandparents were taking care of me, so we didnt have to spend money on having a maid. 

As for me, i am just too lazy to do a proper cleaning of my room, so i just do a quick sweep, just ensure that everything looks clean enough and i am done with my chores


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

i just dont like anything lying on the floor or any dishes left anywhere etc and i like all my movies/games to be in abc order and never left inside the consoles lol im picky like that haha


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

my problem is i never had a good chance to do all these stuff..
in reality i prefer neat and tidy!

not the room i once posted on temp!!!

too bad my house is cramp of stuff
otherwise, many thing is possible
one of my idea is convert my roof to another floor
but that might also resulting some structure issue

TSK TSK


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah and you might not be able to live in your home while they are doing the work building the next floor which could be a problem because hotels get expensive


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL.... don't wish to think about these stuff! it gets depressing!!
LOL.....

anyway, there goes another unproductive day from work! wtf.. time flies and things just so screwed up!
the most depressing stuff is later i am going to bank and bank in more than USD 1000 !!!
hooo hooooooo

i believe i can cry!

anyway,.... anything interesting happened?
the weather over here is changing
from super hot to mix... hot + tropical rain


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

nothing interesting really just waiting for my future in laws to leave so i can play FFXIII -_- its been raining off and on for the past 3 weeks now i really like it =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 8, 2010)

as for me, i just started playing the bard's tale, i got to thank let's play for this though, i remember seeing this game back a few years back, but thought it looks shovelish.

still, cant believe how fun this game is, even if there are some things that i don like, such as the slow moving speed in the overworld and how it is possible to walk pass a mountain, thus crashing ur game... 

but other than that, it's pretty fun, especially those parody comments on rpg.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

they're finally going to be leaving in a while i swear since we moved into the new house her parents are here more then their own home -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

a game that you need to brush the characters teeth
you shave for him... too fast is ouch
you wait for him to think so you can react

this game is crazy that is heavy rain!
will definitely play the game when i am freaking free
mrfatso! the game is damn good


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

yes its a great game i want to keep playing it but i want to continue FFXIII =) which btw im going to play until my daughter gets out of school =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 9, 2010)

elixir, i already knew that heavy rain is awesome, if there's a reason to get a ps3, it's not for blue ray or for ff13, it's for this game


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

and for Demon's Souls and Bayonetta and God of War III along with FFXIII and lots of other games =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 9, 2010)

too bad, i am not a fan of any of those DMC like games. I rather prefer the old press a button, stone for a while rpg


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 9, 2010)

i heard sony is going to introduce another game which is larger than GOW3
can't wait for it


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 9, 2010)

oo, what's the name of that game? any info?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 9, 2010)

no info yet...
it might be announce in the next game EXPO
hooo hooo
hopfully is something epic
sony loves epic stuff

so how's sentosa


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 9, 2010)

?? what about sentosa? guess i must have missed out on another event.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 9, 2010)

casino...
everyone we talk to...
talks about sentosa or using that as a joke


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

nah, i cant be bothered, plus i am a singaporean, so before i even play, i would have already lost 100 dollar...

Anyway, as usual, the news is still talking about jack neo, yesterday another actress was exposed, and today a 16 year old french was named as well...

FK!! hopefully this doesnt get international attention, since if possible i would prefer us not to be associated with having a singapore version of tiger wood...


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

hahahahaha.....
is known that some girls they would do everything for $$$
even is forced or what.. they could have just voice out..
is not like we are in some uncivilized world..
then their counter arguement is they fear they will lose their job in this industry
at the end of the day, you could always get something else to do
just say some of them would do anything for the sake of $


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

i guess i see if tomorrow's report turn up more dirt, i guess i should change my mindset that married guys with kids cant have affair since they are too busy if i read more report on this sort of thing again.

Well, guess i can get akaio 1.6 from u officially now that they released akaio 1.6


----------



## Splych (Mar 10, 2010)

This thread... I honestly, don't get it... What are you suppose to do here anyway?
Talk about life?
It's has over 3000 posts and I honestly, don't know why x]


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 10, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> This thread... I honestly, don't get it... What are you suppose to do here anyway?
> Talk about life?
> It's has over 3000 posts and I honestly, don't know why x]


over 5000 posts and we just talk about anything and everything...what we did today lifestyles in our particular countries etc...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

pretty much like what domination has mentioned, a glorified chatbox where we are posting on anything and everything, heck, u can type your day log for all i care.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 10, 2010)

finally a peaceful day at the house future in laws are going to be busy for the next few days so they wont be here =)


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

yup... wanted to tell you guys that akaio 1.6 is out

Splych,
it is in an off topic forum
we talk about life and things
and
some culture exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eventhough we are neighbours but i tend to ask mrfatso alot about singapore


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

hoo hoo, i have finally completed bard tale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i clocked around 22/23 hours in this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guess i should check what's next on my to complete list... next would be grandia 2, my fav rpg, gona completed this for the 4th/ 5th/6th time


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

ahhahahaha
next week i will buy ryu ga gotoku 4 and GOW3
lots of game for me to play!!!!
ps3 frenzy here i come!!!

i think heavy rain is a delicate game


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

delicated? what do u mean by that, the disc quality or?


Grandia 2 here i come


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

well.. talking about  it..
i was having some lag on this game..
weird.. this is the first time i have a cut scene lag on a ps 3 games
hopefully it was just that part of the game

wait a minute
the game also hanged on me..
yeah.. my hero sit down on the table and no progress (i guess there are some bugs out there that need to be catched)

----

delicate because for some actions you can be too rough..
i came to this part where i need to hug my wife
then if you are too rough or fast with the control will fail!
and 
also a kissing part...
tapped too hard on the button also fail

---

putting plates on the table! being a little too hard/harsh.. your wife will F you


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds like this game, i better run far far away from u, my fingers are not that nimble after all, since judging from that, it sounds really difficult.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

someone from the forum said..

whatever you do in this game dictates the outcome of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thats interesting right...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

yup, like a review that i read, where they say you can even kill your main character right from the game, and now i see what they mean, if you screw up plates, shaving and even eating, you can give your main character a death due to hunger or even a life empty of joy or anything like that.

So, gotten a divorce from the main character wife yet?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

i think so ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ah.. this game is complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need something easier!! guess god of war 3 should kill sometime
i heard they have this sex mini games in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



better get the first release!!!

did you know heavy rain was banned in SG & m'sia


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL?

didnt know that, but why the hell they banned heavy rain anyway? cos it isnt fking final fantasy or some other popular game?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

i think the content is a little...
not there yet.. so i could not say much

however, i should also say those custom department being xxxxxxx
simple.. if they ban heavy rain they should just ban 95% of ps3,xbox360 games!

i think holding a gun shooting people's head is a bad influence

+1 for ban all FPS or similar type of games


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

blah, might as well banned any game with human in there, on the off chance that they might influence kids to have a natural and healthy attraction to the opposite sex. 

if it's cos of nudity, then wow, so gta can have its nudity,other game like god of war can have their nudity, this one cannot?

edit: also, is it true that heavy rain doesnt work on a phat ps3?

edit2: elixir, look at this: https://app.mda.gov.sg/classification/Searc...IDX/1003/000099

edit3: haha, guess i wasnt the only one sick of the song "nobody", even the singer themselves are sick of it, according to a report yesterday.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

i'm currently on Chapter 9 of FFXIII been trying to fit in my daily exercise routines and family time also =P oh and btw elixir i lol at your facepalm pic in that that pokemon thread =D

on a personal note tomorrow will be exactly 28 months since i quit smoking =D


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL!,  the pkmn thread is the funniest shit ever happened in gbatemp! everyone went wild! i wonder what would the mods reaction when they read that thread


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

lol im soooo glad i dont like pokemon anymore i havent played since the original gold but it sure is funny as hell to sit here and laugh at everyone crying for it =D


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

it kept me awake!
too bad the thread had died off a little
i hope the thread will come alive and guide me till next morning
rushing for a bid


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

so i upgraded my AKAIO to 1.6 and ive been playing Alice in Wonderland but ive been getting Lag/long loading times is this normal in this game? or maybe i got a bad dump?

the lag is always after a battle is over like when you fight the red knights and the loading times are after going through doors


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

bad one for sure
i used that to test my codes and works well


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

ok i need to find another source that has it then because mine has crazy lag during the intro tutorials as well


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 11, 2010)

?? what did i missed while i was away? seems like a fun thread popped up


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah that pokemon thread where elixir is messing with all the pokemon fanboys and showing them how he has the game already lmao....


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

i didn't show them i have the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it was the others..
but the french version is bloody legit for sure


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

lol oh you know what i realized i have 140 games on my hdd for wii and yet i rarely play any of the games for more then 20 minutes lol im always too busy playing PS3 and then when i turn on the Wii i go into USB Loader GX and im like wtf so many games i cant decide what to play lol...


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

hahahaha.. thats the problem with pirate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same here.. i would rather play my ps3 than the rest


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

i only buy games for my PS3 these days the Xbox 360 has more use right now as my foot stool im so sick of all the damn FPS games and thats what microsoft makes its money on i like RPGs and action adventure games well all consoles lack in the RPG department, for RPGs i have to go to PS2 or handhelds


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

RPG is really lacking on the current generation consoles
i guess is not selling $$$$$
LOL

by the wya, pkmn thread locked
after 6 hours of craziness... the thread is dead
damn


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

its because everyone is too damn busy playing online FPS games and the PS2 had sooo many good RPGs on it but i guess Sony would rather stay in 3rd place in the console wars if they started releasing a bunch of RPGs on PS3 Sony would give Nintendo a run for its money =D


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

that depends i guess...
i think in the past few years we do get lots of RPG
and the trend is a little different today...

FPS....

but i see another new trend coming which is those relax game


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

i feel really bad for kids now a days growing up with so many garbage games...what happened to good FPS games like Goldeneye that had a fun single player mode and was really fun multiplayer even with no online lol i try to let my daughter play a lot of classic games i have every game that ive ever bought still with the exception of some wii games and DS games that i sold since i got them free =D...


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

i won't let my son touch those FPS!
seriously they banned heavy rain but not these FPS!
what kind of odd world is this..

anyway, mthrnite is doing some house cleaning!
his post is rather funny

you tried mass effect 2?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 11, 2010)

no i havent played mass effect 2...i remember the good old days playing Goldeneye and Super Smash Bros(n64) and they would have tournaments at a local game shop every saturday and me and my brother would go and win some free games or other prizes =D also i dont let my daughter play any games that are higher then a T rating i know shes not a teenager yet but i dont see any content in those games that you wouldnt find on TV but shes been playing a lot of classic RPGs lately shes been playing FFIX(which is my favorite in the series) =D


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

after FF6, FF9 is the last true final fantasy!

anyway, going for any sakura ?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 12, 2010)

well FFX was fun and i was one of few that liked FFXII but i would have to say FFV,FFVI,FFVIII and FFIX are my favorites with FFIX being my favorite and are you talking about Sakura Wars? if so im like 50/50 on it not a fan of turn based strategy i like RTS though...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 12, 2010)

yes, i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Probably this will be my first sakura war game, excluding the one on the ds.

Speaking of FF9, i still have not gotten started on it yet, as for FF6, how long have i been saying i will completed the game only to swear at my computer for getting a blue screen and crashing all of a sudden?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 12, 2010)

mrfatso are you playing FF6 on PS1,SNES or GBA? i personally prefer the GBA version at least for computer emulators


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 12, 2010)

HAI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




over there at changi its semi-imposible to sleep, first day got extremely loud airplanes and mosquito bites second day gopt cramps on my hands/wrists and more bites >_> stupid makan cheer.. say treat us like adults but give us childish cheer?...


eh it was fun


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 12, 2010)

@pika: what do u expect? School camp is like that one, thankfully i always have scout camp to bait me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least we are cooking for ourselves, so at least can guarantee the quality ourselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, just do what i do, just pretend to say the stupid cheer and instead sing a song or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> mrfatso are you playing FF6 on PS1,SNES or GBA? i personally prefer the GBA version at least for computer emulators



on the SNES emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since that was where i first encounter the Final Fantasy 4,5,6 and that's where i plan to one of these days completed them on.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 12, 2010)

EDIT: link removed 

this is for ifikafail


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 12, 2010)

lol, elixir, that wouldnt work, u just get some message about illegal linking or something



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Illegal action request
> You have requested a illegal or unknown action.
> Click on Back and try again.



http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/index.php?...;cont=11;uid=54


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 13, 2010)

anyway, i can see gbatemp is still limbo for anti piracy fix for pkmn hg/ss ?
LOL on that

seriously, why can't those people shelf out another 14 USD for an ak2i?
what happened to those people voted DSTT and r4 as the best flash cart
damn it


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

OMFG ive been going to a local gym here for about 4 months now and i just signed up for a personal trainer omg shes a freaking monster shes so tiny but she works me hard =D shes like 4'11 100lbs and then im 6'5 230lbs lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 13, 2010)

isnt that usually a good thing? 

@elixir: no idea, but i am censoring my eye and removing anything that has to do with pokemon till a week or 2 later.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah its a good thing its just funny to see such a little girl bossing me around =P


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 13, 2010)

i am done with the major pkmn codes

the remaining that i might do is nature and tm modifier
which most likely i won't do
too tired with those stuff


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 13, 2010)

I HAVE RETURNED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i guess this is to be expected of my old laptop, it's fan was spoiled but has since been fixed, now it's internal hardware issue.

Yay for legit training, it reminded me of how much time i used to spend in childcare, always looking forward to my computer time slot and putting one hour of my life daily into pokemon, those were the good old days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: wow, didnt realized what a no-life my brother really is, i know he spend a few years of his life waking up and playing dota from morning at 8am till night around 11pm and that's it, but wow, it evolved into something new today, he is now official a no-life guy in my book for trying to look at my msn conversation for entertainment sake, isnt there a lot more interesting stuff to look at then another person msn conversation??  -_-ll


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

lol mrfatso wouldnt it be easier to just buy a new laptop rather then fixing your old one all the time?


----------



## redact (Mar 14, 2010)

but where's the fun in that :'(

also, recently heavy rain adds started showing on tv alot and now i wanna buy a ps3 >.<
looks so epic.  i need cash...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol mrfatso wouldnt it be easier to just buy a new laptop rather then fixing your old one all the time?



haha, i will do that once i waste enough time in national service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and once i got a new laptop, i need to ask if my friend would like to join me in destroying my old laptop


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that actually sounds like fun taking a baseball bat to the laptop =D

@merc Heavy Rain is awesome but theres also a ton of other games that would make you want a PS3 also =P

hopefully they dont have a shortage of PS3s in Australia like they do in the US lol


----------



## redact (Mar 14, 2010)

where i work we have a whoile load of ps3 slims in the stockroom so i think when i have the cash i can reserve one to buy


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

ok cool =P yesterday my brother was looking to buy a PS3 he lives in the US he tried 50 different stores and no one had any PS3s and most US stores are sold out online and people on Amazon are selling them at increased price i told him to order from SonyStyle and he has an estimated ship date of April 1st lol...


----------



## redact (Mar 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> ok cool =P yesterday my brother was looking to buy a PS3 he lives in the US he tried 50 different stores and no one had any PS3s and most US stores are sold out online and people on Amazon are selling them at increased price i told him to order from SonyStyle and he has an *estimated ship date of April 1st* lol...


it's an april fool's scam


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad that is the only thing that i would like to own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, well, at least i have screwdrivers, so either we will stab my laptop to pieces or use it as a frisbee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wonder how many laws would i have broken by doing this at a public area


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

too bad you dont have like a rifle or a shotgun or something you can play Skeet with the laptop have your friend throw it really high in the air and then you shoot it =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

ya,i guess that's one disadvantage to not having a rights to firearm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i guess having a hammer or using it as a rectangular soccer ball will do the trick


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol or if you dont destroy it you can sell it to a pawn shop or on ebay and make some money =D ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

nah, no1 will want it, my laptop isnt even in a decent condition, a hinge broken, cracks in my laptop, the back of it has parts of it destroyed, i doubt that i will be able to get a few hundred for this, much less 50.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol but if you can get even 10$ for it thats 10$ more then you had lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

ya, that's true, i can have more money to waste on other stuff.

maybe when that day arrived, pokemon's clefairy series will resumed


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

you have to pay for graduation dinner? isnt your family/friends supposed to take you out and treat you to a celebratory dinner?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

hello i am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am just being random!
i am officially done with pukimans

hahahaha...
surprisingly, there isn't a fix for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, how are you guys
is a weekend? no datings?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

im going out tonight =p to a night club we went 2 nights ago also should be fun

funny how a game like pokemon that never changes over all the years has the toughest piracy on it =D lmao


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

haha, elixir, u know me, always at home slacking and only going out to watch movie or buy books. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, why worried? it's just frequent freeze, that's all there is to it. So, all it means is that i need to save more often ... 



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> you have to pay for graduation dinner? isnt your family/friends supposed to take you out and treat you to a celebratory dinner?



they are? i didnt know that, but even if they do, i will probably have one on my own. It's always nice to have a dinner to your own and eat however you want to, without listening to comments on the "proper" way to eat this, eat that, and how it's improper to mix this sauce with this way of cooking..


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, elixir, u know me, always at home slacking and only going out to watch movie or buy books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can eat on your own anytime when i graduated from both high school and college my family took me out to eat and they let me choose the restaurant and eat as much as i wanted =D


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

slacking is good
i am also slacking at home
hacking some rpg tsukuru codes
not going to hack too much 
just a few to fill up my database


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

elixir when you get a chance would you mind making me some codes for either DQ IV/DQV or FFIII/FFIV
if you could i want a code for 1/2 exp 1/2 money i want to make the games more challenging


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

no luck for you
i never look backward on games
unless next week is a dry week
if yes
then that is interesting


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

im in absolutely no hurry to do it its just something i want to try in my spare time =P


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

and a enemy hp multiplier while u are at it? haha, i wondered if this is doable, an enemy stats multiplier code, that should make the game hell lot more harder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so, hmm, anyone have any nice movie to recommend? Maybe something like "you dont mess with the zohan" or a similar movie?

Also, anyone tried out the new "So Blonde" game?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

enemy hp multiplier can be done easily or difficlut
it depends on whether they shares the same routine
the easier way... is reduce damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Blonde! she is really hot and typical blone!
damn it...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

haha, i dare you to make an player only deal 1 10 damage code, buhahaha, i like to see how long they take to finish off the battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, the final battle will be epic, i wonder how many hours will it take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, downloading the PC version at the moment and after i am done with the PC version, i will play the DS version, since according to a comment at a  certain rom site, the DS version is an alternate story.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

well.. messing with damage or hp can be done ;P
seriously... is like what prof. 9 did for the rockman 3 game ;P

ah.....
is it? i think blonde game is pretty fun
do you think it looks like the runaway game?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

not sure, i haven try it yet, waiting for the PC version to be done, curse the lack of seeds.. 

but looking at the youtube clip and ignoring the producer voice, it looks sort of like what they mentioned a monkey island mixed with that other game. 

as for me, i just hope the controls isnt as fk up, i didnt know how to interact till i was lucky enuf to find a walkthrough telling me about that..


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

i know the DS one have lots of mini games..
perhaps i am free now .. should hack a few mini game codes: P


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Damn, the final battle will be epic, i wonder how many hours will it take


me and my fiancee used to play Maple Story a while back and we would play on Private Servers we played on this server that only had normal things so there wasn't any upgraded items exp was high but items were normal stats and i soloed the boss called Horned Tail while i was lvl 190 took me 6 1/2 hours =D it was an epic battle


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahahaha, you just reminded me whacking some ps2 boss for 4-5 hours


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol i really enjoy having epic battles that last hours upon hours...its not fun when you can beat a boss in 10minutes or less =/


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

man... the longest battle that i could remember would be spending 1/2 hour fighting bahamut on the moon in FF4... and having a hard time fighting those enemies in that city even after hitting level 85 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, i remember doing that when i was playing private server, god it was awesome having 50++ rebirth and being able to deal insane damage


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> man... the longest battle that i could remember would be spending 1/2 hour fighting bahamut on the moon in FF4... and having a hard time fighting those enemies in that city even after hitting level 85
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i enjoyed playing the normal Maple Story but it got over populated with KSers and hackers so we switched to Private Servers we preferred playing on servers that had less then 500 people that way you can know most of the people and its not too laggy =P

also i got banned for selling NX cash to people in game -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

i enjoy final battle that are epic

high damage from both parties
i remember i whacked this saga frontier 2 boss
some special boss
hoooooooooooo
1 hour of whacking!!!
the best part is
i was launching my best attack on all rounds!!!!
until i am totally dried out on skill points and magic


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

Speaking of epic boss, i remember a year or 2 back, when someone mentioned a entire guild spend a few days trying to kill a boss in Final fantasy 11. 

Let me see if i can find that link.

edit: found the link and it's not a few day, it's a day.. 
this is the link: http://rukenshin.livejournal.com/17133.html#cutid1



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad, it seems like everyone is a bot, there's no longer anyone other than me who say hi to any passing maplers, on the other hand, seems i am playing with bots... everyone is just killing and not chatting, which isnt one purpose of MMo to let u play and interact with other people? if i want silence, i would just play single player rpg instead


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahaha.. they should place random intelligent check on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



few days? thats crazy...
i guess i won't be those crazy one spending days just to kill a mob


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Speaking of epic boss, i remember a year or 2 back, when someone mentioned a entire guild spend a few days trying to kill a boss in Final fantasy 11.
> 
> Let me see if i can find that link.
> 
> ...


lol i was making like 100mil+ a day on NX cash i had 3 accounts filled with mesos lol then they banned me and i quit playing normal i was at lvl 137 Dark Knight when i got banned =/ but yeah i had started playing during the beta days and watched it fall apart to hackers and KSers multiple times over the years


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

As for me, i quit mainly due to all the kser and fags that were popping up, i don really care about hackers since it's only 1 place and i can just change channels, but those fags who act like they own the entire map and who WILL run to me whenever i am passing through and ks any mobs that i am attacking, that annoys me.

Another thing that annoys me would be how they act like they have a higher level of education and still act like a 5 years old. So, pretty much, it was the social factor that put me off maplestory. 



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> hahahaha.. they should place random intelligent check on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, i just editted my post before u post your reply, anyway, it's not a few day, it's 18 hour +/- there instead, but it's still pretty crazy..


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah i know what you mean then the guilds who boss hog and dont let you go to high lvl maps -_- oh well...i'm going to jump in the shower were heading out to a nightclub right now probably be out til 5am =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

not guilds per sec, but rather the individual even in low level areas...

well,enjoy yourself


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

i got 4 hours of sleep lol and now i cant go back to sleep -_- and its only expected to get KSed in low lvl areas though because they don't really know the rules that well


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

only 1 small problem, those are guys who are too high level for that area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and when you say rules, what do u mean?

If you meant ks, i always thought it was common sense not to kill that monster that the player is attacking unless he is seen running away from them. 

So, syko joining elixir in his sleepless club?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

ive been apart of the sleepless club since i was 15 =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

haha, i only joined the club for a day before i quit and i have never regret it ever since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, how many more pointless pokemon thread was created today? 30+ ?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

probably there's always a ton of threads about the same problem i honestly think some people make new accounts just to make a thread to piss people off -_-


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

haha, in real life, there's the hunting season, in the internet, it's the trolling season


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

lol we should go troll hunting then =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

so shall i get started on the hunting song?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

lol thats awesome =D i beat FFXIII already but i need to go through and do all the side quests and collect every weapon/accessory for a trophy =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

haha, so u are going for an actual 100% rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and wow, is FF 13 really that short?

http://imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=ee31f67...54521606e1f2b60


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

you have to remember i got the game 2 days early and ive been playing it a lot and theres a trophy that requires you have held each weapon/accessory at least once and another trophy requires that you 5 star the final form of the final boss... i like to get 100% completion on FF games =D i wish Wii games had a trophy system =/


----------



## redact (Mar 15, 2010)

just got the brief for my first c++ assignment
we have to make a simple 2d game using directx :3
i made pong just to see if i could and now i need to think of a better game to make for my assignment 
(pong would be too simple to hand in for a finished project)

edit: i can probably re-use some code i have from before to make a game where an object randomly appears and you have to click it before it disappears, maybe if i couple that with pong as a mini-game collection it will be enough :3


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 15, 2010)

i just updated the TEMP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats because i was bored

anyway getting my GOW3 and Ryu Ga Gotoku 4 by this week
would be rather busy with ps3 in the coming weeks


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

@syko: i see

damn, having a screwy L/R button really suck, i cant play a bunch of gba games since most of them that i current have, requires R/L button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@elixir: how's your heart after looking at all those pokemon threads? 

@merc: good luck with that, if it's up to me, i just see if i can grab my old snake code and toss it back to the lecturer/teacher with updated graphics, haha


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 15, 2010)

yes my copy of God of War 3 should be in tomorrow =) i want to replay God of War and God of War 2 before i start 3 though just so i can have longer hours of bloodshed =D


----------



## redact (Mar 15, 2010)

that's cheating fatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[titleong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit: maybe i should port it to ds just to try familiarize myself with libnds?
i can't see that as being too hard, code's already there


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

no it isnt, that's called code reusability


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 15, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @syko: i see
> 
> damn, having a screwy L/R button really suck, i cant play a bunch of gba games since most of them that i current have, requires R/L button
> 
> ...



how is my heart.....
i feel like laughing and give them that evil grinz that they are being and moron!
someone even said i have no idea what am i talking about..
when he was the one that actually have no idea what he is talking about 
and 
keep posting useless shit (fake fixes)
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213...t&p=2667916

cheat codes not equal to registry? LOL
then why am i using a debugger to make codes?
how do i trace codes?

however, talking about 8000h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



finally, today i have the time to take a look at what normmatt used to say
hey... it make sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with that i can see some 8000h + offset


----------



## redact (Mar 15, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no it isnt, that's called code reusability


it's like plagiarism for coding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am meant to write it from scratch


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

no it isnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i reuse code all the time, well, i did tweak it a tad, but overrall, framework wise, its' the exact same copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, poor elixir, getting surrounded by all those noobs. Drink more green tea


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 15, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no it isnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was i surrounded by n00bs?
i doubt so..
members from the cheat forum is being the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course.. the usual part they don't check the first post

hahahahahahhaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i spammed all the codes before they have a chance to spam it back to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course i am lazy to make those tm modifier and shit.
is really tiring and wasting lots of time
not being easy!

this is why i get a little mad when people say port
they are not like an one line code that can be ported via offset or what
they are really codes that you need to go through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




especially the nature modifier i made
it contains multiple line of jump
so what i need to do is hunting them down
..... meh tiring


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

crap, i was being bored when i typed my username into google, and fk... now i know why am i getting so many people following a blank twitter.. 

first page 7th result is my twitter page lol even though i dont use it and just so u know, 1st and 2nd one isnt me, 4th ~ 6th isnt me either, i think pretty much the only one that i recognised as me would be the 3rd result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what about u guys, managed to find any interesting thing when u typed your username into google?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 15, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> crap, i was being bored when i typed my username into google, and fk... now i know why am i getting so many people following a blank twitter..
> 
> first page 7th result is my twitter page lol even though i dont use it and just so u know, 1st and 2nd one isnt me, 4th ~ 6th isnt me either, i think pretty much the only one that i recognised as me would be the 3rd result
> 
> ...



why not you try that for me
will be appreciated


----------



## redact (Mar 15, 2010)

we all love you elixir ;p

edit: i see soul in that facebook link description :0


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 16, 2010)

and the bottom of that page:






i swear one of the pages further in was linked to a brazilian forum featuring elixir's code.

edit: damn, time really flies... this is the week of my graduation stuff and i haven even gotten started on them :|


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 16, 2010)

hahahahah.... i think you will see me on different country..
i wonder how many elixirdream do we have..
finally, i got my ryu ga gotoku 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hoooo!!!
too bad i am tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my GOW3 might arrive tomorrow!

anyway, its raining season here..
how is SG?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

ya, it's raining, thank god that i woke up around midnight++ to off my fan or i be shivering and not having enough sleep as per recently.

Anyway, i am off, gona buy prata for my breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woot, egg prata ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: damn... 1 plain 5 egg =  SGD 7.30 ... i guess that might have been the reason why we haven try it ever since around 6~8 years ago.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 17, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, it's raining, thank god that i woke up around midnight++ to off my fan or i be shivering and not having enough sleep as per recently.
> 
> Anyway, i am off, gona buy prata for my breakfast
> 
> ...



thats some crazy price!
even its a dollar for a dollar
it won't cost the same in m'sia ;P

yeah.. i was in JB yesterday..
hoooo freaking heavy rain since noon
so i expect its the same in SG
since we are so close yet can't meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahhaaha

ifikachu.. where are you


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

i blame heavy rain hype, whenever i see the word, even if it's the weather, i still pictured the ps3 game in my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i was out just now, have to bring my mom's ancient computer to repair shop and on my way, i went to check up on the price for pokemon.

62 dollar at a game shop, 2 shop away at comic connection.. 65 dollar.. haha. Too bad, they don have the lugia toy with it


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 17, 2010)

ive been organizing some things around the house and was straightening up all of my games and stuff i thought i had more PS3 games then i have... i have 63 guess i need to buy more =P


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 17, 2010)

it rained? lies? so hot in the middle of teh night.


i cant find my supercard's micro sd.. good bye r4


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 17, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> it rained? lies? so hot in the middle of teh night.
> 
> 
> i cant find my supercard's micro sd.. good bye r4



you are back.. where have you been
miss the notorious side of you





anyway.. is bloodyhot for todaY!
i hope the raining season don't come in another 1-2 months
so i could do all the our door works


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on your 8080th post. 

back from buying a black long sleeve shirt...

it's a good thing that i was checking my email today, if not... all i can do is smack my head. Jackass, today then tell me need black for smart casual tomorrow. 

Anyway, mine is totally black, so if anyone there dare to tell me that shirt cannot, i will ask them why cant, if i am lucky and they say it's not black enough, i can called them a racist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, warm weather is great, at least it's better than cold weather


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 17, 2010)

but cold weather is awesome D:

meh i got physics holiday homework.. my teacher unfortunately just gives us a worksheet with a page explaining the facts and the rest all exercises.. like this she dont even need come school ler


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

sad, i hate having a teacher teach a bit then suddenly, disappear..

that was what happened to me when i was in pri 6. We have an awesome english teacher, during english lesson, we don read textbook or do homework de. Our teacher instead tell us stories, play games with us.

Like if we answer this question correctly, we can win something(i won a goldfish, but the curse of goldfish is strong in my bloodline, so as usual, after a few weeks, all of them went to heaven and that's the last time i buy worms for their dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Then he was telling us a story and he promised to tell us the ending to it the next day, but on the next day, we got a new english teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lucky, that story is pretty old and my parents still have their own story book, so i managed to find that story and read its ending just 4 year ago.


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 17, 2010)

awww. story plz?

two more days of holiday but im using the time to play with copics instead of homework.. eheh


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

i don remember much of the story le.

I remember something about there is a cursed item that will grant you a wish, but after that wish, he will have to give his soul to the devil in the lamp or something and the only way to get rid of it is to sell to a person for a cheaper cost. So, if i buy that lamp for 10 dollar, i cant sell it to another person for 11 dollar. If i do that, the 11 dollar will return to that guy and i will still have the lamp, so the cheapest i can sell it would be for $9.95

Anyway, that's all that i remember of the story...

O and by the way, today is  St. Sneaky Pete's Day! at KoL.

edit: woot, tomorrow will be that fusion show at NYP, so pretty much, graduation going soon, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2: well, i am in school already bored, especially since the computer do not have volume control and i cant get into control panel, damn admin bs... Anyway, good morning to u guys


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 18, 2010)

guess what mrfatso..
they banned heavy rain but allow GOW3 to sell here
GOW3 contain sex scene in the mini games

yeah is much hardcore then heavy rain
from what i heard the sex scene of heavy rain is nothing big deal

anyway, +1 for ps3

hi.. ifikachu..
iguess you don't miss me


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 18, 2010)

i got my copy of God of War 3 but i haven't even opened it because im addicted to Zombie Panic in Wonderland lmao


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 18, 2010)

just got back from school, well, at least i managed to give out 10 cards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, tomorrow's gonna be another boring day, i just hope my leg doesnt give up by then. 

Haha, well, i guess that's one part where singapore is better than malaysia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we still have the game, but i am not sure if they censored it or not...


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 22, 2010)

hahahhaa
we got the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i think god of war 3 is worst than that
anyway, like my new signature

this is the highspeed broad band that will be introduce by wednesday!
go telekom!
for once you guys rock


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 22, 2010)

? what happened in god of war 3? they censored the whole thing?

Anyway, good for u, unlike my own speed


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 22, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ? what happened in god of war 3? they censored the whole thing?
> 
> Anyway, good for u, unlike my own speed




i used to have something similar
download would be 480kb/s 
upload would be 50 kb/s 

what i like is the upload speed that i am having


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 22, 2010)

no kidding, with this sort of speed, u can start a emulation site of your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to do that, but after a while and realizing that i dont have a lot of stuff to share, i stopped.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 22, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no kidding, with this sort of speed, u can start a emulation site of your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a huge commitment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



telekom give us a free for 3 months to test this
then free modem, phone blah blah!!!

seriously!!! THEY ROCK!!
a very happy customer for once


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 22, 2010)

wow, sounds great unlike us, we have a free mioTV which is some cable tv service, but too bad, we dont have any use for them mainly because not easy to use, the controls and menu are not that easy to navigate, so in the end, my family doesnt use that at all.

So, after 3 months and if you say dont want, do they take away everything or just the modem?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 22, 2010)

hahahahahahhahaa..
is actually like an upgrade of my current service..
hope the new package will be the same like my old price

i guess so


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 22, 2010)

so, what's the current pricing of your plan? 1 month RM 120?

Anyway, anything interesting happened lately?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 22, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so, what's the current pricing of your plan? 1 month RM 120?
> 
> Anyway, anything interesting happened lately?



RM 188 - 4mpbs and free local calls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well... nothing much...
its all about cheat codes

you?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 22, 2010)

if i remember correctly, our current plan cost around 60++ per month.

Anyway, nothing interesting happened.

that pre-graduation show is a huge waste of time, everyday we go there set up our booth and from 9 to 6~11pm, we just spend our time sitting on a ground playing psp/ds/reading novel/comic.

Anyway, seems like a lot of people are looking for flash programmers, judging from my friend card, around 30++ people have taken mine card as well. I-phone has around 2~5 people looking for them, the rest i have no idea.

I still find that 60 dollar to be a exit fee and a freaking expensive one at all. Lousy event, only 2 tiny buffet and on the last day, we still have to provide labour f.o.c

Anyway, today i went to watch alice in wonderland and all i can say is that it's nothing much, not very interesting, not a snooze-fest either...

i still cant believe that the school hire noob to make our website, ya ya... the site looks nice, but fking hell... dont these people know how much of a memory hogger flash is? never even remove child... fk, just loading the site and already 200,000 kb worth of memory has been used up and each time u go back and fro, the memory keeps on stacking... NOOB and they have more than 3 months to do this site, and on the day of the event, the website is still broken... unprofessional noobs, if it's me, while i hate programming, i will still make sure that major issues like these are fixed at least 1 week before or worse case scenario, 1 day before..


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 22, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> if i remember correctly, our current plan cost around 60++ per month.
> 
> Anyway, nothing interesting happened.
> 
> ...



200MB ?
they can burn in hell!

by the day.. did you know the first game that uses 512 Megabytes catridge is not ni no kuni!?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 23, 2010)

and they are supposed to be graduates working at some company... I pity the company that hired them but then again, how of us actually checked and see if this game leaks memory or not... probably not many people and instead it's those who are in the field who might check that the as soon as a game crash or something. 

and nope, i didnt know about that, i thought that game was the first to use a different cartridge. So, then what was the first game?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 23, 2010)

busy day today been looking at different properties i might be interested in buying...also i only have 32GB of space left on my HDD for wii games =/ looks like all the games coming out this year that i want will be the last games i get for wii unless i delete some others and i got a trophy on FFXIII last night for getting over 100,000 damage with a single attack =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats on getting that trophy, so the next tier would be 999,999 damage in 1 single attack?

Anyway, i got back my final grades for my course and yay, i got my first "A" grade in 3 years, yet i dont feel any surprised at all, probably because i was already expecting a decent grade maybe a "B" for that particular module.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 23, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> congrats on getting that trophy, so the next tier would be 999,999 damage in 1 single attack?
> 
> Anyway, i got back my final grades for my course and yay, i got my first "A" grade in 3 years, yet i dont feel any surprised at all, probably because i was already expecting a decent grade maybe a "B" for that particular module.



so you are graduating with one color?
congratulation then


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 23, 2010)

what do you mean by one color?

Anyway, should be, last i checked, all my modules has been cleared, those that i once failed, i passed them as well. 

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 23, 2010)

one color = good la

many colors = fail and pass


----------



## redact (Mar 23, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> one color = good la
> 
> many colors = fail and pass


i was many colors ^ u^
didn't fail any classes but i only got c in half of em


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 23, 2010)

@elixir: oO, that's what you meant, guess i will know as soon as the letter arrived, since i am not sure if they are gona included my previous failed modules.

Multi-color is great, at least visually, it is more pleasing


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 23, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> congrats on getting that trophy, so the next tier would be 999,999 damage in 1 single attack?


nope 999,999 is max damage you can do on the game but no trophy for it =/


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 24, 2010)

weird, they reward you for hitting 100k damage but not for being able to deal the max damage, what's their problem anyway?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 24, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> weird, they reward you for hitting 100k damage but not for being able to deal the max damage, what's their problem anyway?


well theres an automatic 99,999 damage cap on FFXIII the only way to break the cap is by getting the Genji Gloves i also heard you can break 99,999 using Death but haven't tried it yet =p


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 24, 2010)

I see, so is there a 100% item collection trophy as well? 

Any interesting trophies in this game?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 24, 2010)

yes i'm working on it thers a trophy that you can get by collecting ALL weapons and ALL accessories which will take a long time to do...theres also a trophy for fully developing all the characters which is basically getting role lvl 5 on all 6 roles for each character and also getting all abilities/stats for each character and then earn 5 star rankings in all missions and 5 star ranking on the final part of the final boss so yeah theres a TON of stuff to do even after you beat the main game =D which makes it an awesome game =p...i would really like to play God of War III but im so into FFXIII right now ill get around to it eventually ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 24, 2010)

sound interesting, wonder if there are other pointless achievements like in megaman x command mission, there's a reward if you talked 100 times to NPC, which would have been fine if it isnt for the fact that there's only 1 town (well, 6 hours in the game, and this seems to be the case) so, i will have to go press "X" 100 ++ times. 

The thing about trophies that i really liked are the ones that u can get them through storyline plots because it takes your mind off grinding and give you a goal to work towards to, like for example, a bronze trophy for killing 100 enemies, a silver for 500, a gold for 2000 enemies, a plat for killing 10,000 enemies. 

Even better would be if they give some sort of benefit, maybe for those who managed to save up a few mil, a benefit could be to give an increased chance to steal an item.

edit: just got back from a walk, and i tried this producted called potato tornado, which is basically 1 potato tossed into a machine which turns the item into a spiral, and well, for $2.50, i guess it's pretty expensive, but i guess the machine must have cost a ton. So, anyway, it's just a potato turned into a spiral, which is turn deep fried and seasoned with flavouring such as onion/cheese/chilli/and some season called blurgio or something.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 24, 2010)

lol well on FFXIII you also get story line trophies just for getting to the next chapter lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 25, 2010)

lol, that's quite a easy trophy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, anyway, how's the story in this FF as compared to any previous FF of your choosing? decent? or maybe FF has been stagnant and the story just doesnt match up to it's predecessor?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 25, 2010)

well i'm enjoying the story but i also enjoyed the story in FFXII where as most people complained and said that story sucked but i enjoy the story in most RPGs well the ones that put a good effort into it anyway unlike some overly popular RPG that people like so damn much and spend thousands of hours playing for no apparent reason lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 25, 2010)

i wouldnt know anything about ff12, i still cant get used to it's battle system but story-wise, from the 1st 3 hour, it seems like the story would be pretty good, probably different from what i have seen in previous FF.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 25, 2010)

well i enjoyed FFXII and i liked how if you opened certain chests in the game you WOULDN'T be able to get the best weapon in the game lol if i remember correctly there was 3 or 4 chests that had to remain untouched at all times in order to get the final weapon and theres no possible way anyone could ever know that without a guide but yeah unlike most people i really enjoyed FFXII ever since the Demo that came with DQVIII but FFXIII has a ton of stuff to do it in it also i mean the game came out about 2 weeks ago and im still trying to get everything lol =p


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 25, 2010)

I really hate that though, who will know that without a guide anyway? It's like saying it's not enough to just buy FF 12, you need to buy the official guide too or u will not know that u will lost the best weapon just because of some stupid programmer bs... 

I never really like games with cryptic crap, there's a limit to exploring and this isnt it...

edit: i just remember, something similar happened in castlevania 2 for the NES, i never could figured out how did they even clear those stages.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 25, 2010)

so mrfatso.. any new drama on your diploma? no news?

damn, its so fast and its another week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigh... it seems like my work is piling but never get sorted


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 25, 2010)

no news, my parent want me to just wait and see. 

So, that's pretty much what i am doing and playing lunar silver star harmony in the meantime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the moment of posting, clocked 27 hours and 45 mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should be able to completed the game within these 2 days, since if i remember, what is left is just.

- rescue a fag
- destroy final enemy's weapon of destruction
- loot friend shop
- go to final area and fight through the entire base(should take a day or 2)
- reach the final final area
- kill boss
- buy stuff and enjoy the ending


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 25, 2010)

mrfatso i remember playing the hell out of that game on PSX back in the day then after i beat it i would play the arkanoid styled game on the other disc lol


----------



## Domination (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey fatso, I need tips for Social Studies...

I'm planning begin my more strict revision soon, and I want some help for my second weakest subject...

Mostly tips on formats to answer SBQs and SEQs.

Pls?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 26, 2010)

@syko: yup, it's my most played game with regards to remake, i played the gba, the psx and now the psp version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's surprisingly more fun than any FF that i have ever played though.

@ dom: crap, i forgotten what does SBQs and SEQ stand for.

Anyway, all i did for social studies was simply read newspaper and do some research on those stuff that happened in world war 2 in singapore/malaysia 

read up some stuff on the Indonesia confrontation stuff.

Mostly, just find some extra info on those world war 2 stuff and if you have grandparents, ask them about their time during the japanese occupation. 

edit: Thanks to my brother. 
SBQ -> Source Based Questions
SEQ -> structed essay questions

hmm, i see if i can find any of my old social studies paper, then i see if i can scan them and u can have a look.

edit2: hmm, i cant find any of my answers that i am happy with to scan(all of them were L2 and below, i cant find any L3 and above)

Anyway, the good news is that i do have a few of those that my teacher deem as model answers. I will be scanning them shortly.

edit3: uploading scans,will update post as soon as it's done

edit4: here u go, a bunch of scans from my teacher tips to my classmate model answer to one of mine that i could find that's L3(which is good enough to be shown).

Should be easy to tell which is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 26, 2010)

i think Star Ocean Second Story is my most played RPG ever =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 26, 2010)

star ocean is too complex with me, what with the talent and skill but i like the whole you have the whole field to yourself combat.  It makes every battle interesting and also, laser gun ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Made it really easy to train to level 15


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> star ocean is too complex with me, what with the talent and skill but i like the whole you have the whole field to yourself combat.  It makes every battle interesting and also, laser gun ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that's so cheater ahaha its funner to beat the game at low level =P


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 26, 2010)

well, they were asking for it for giving me such an awesome weapon at an early stage of the game and also, it makes early grinding easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just too bad that gun was busted at such an early part of game


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 26, 2010)

lol good riddance to the gun ahaha =D i prefer to run around whacking monsters with my sword anyway haha =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 26, 2010)

to each his own, i prefer shooting at a safe place while the rest of my team members are protecting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and only if i have to, only then will i prefer a short sword and a shield rather than a broadsword 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I choose defense over offense any day


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 26, 2010)

lol i prefer a stick over a sword to deal less damage =D ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, if that's the case, grab a balloon sword, those weapon are practically painless unless you are talking about this sword


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 26, 2010)

lol nope that sword isn't weak enough for me =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 27, 2010)

then this sword should be weak enough


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 27, 2010)

lol my kind of weapon =p


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 27, 2010)

haha, what about defensive gear, which would you pick, magic defense or physical defense?

edit: woot, just beat lunar silver star harmony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's 1 rpg down, probably 19++ left to go


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 27, 2010)

a good offense is a strong defense but since i have a crappy offense i better get defense huh? or maybe not it makes it funner when enemies can deal more damage to you ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 28, 2010)

haha, or maybe just grab a gear that has low defensive property but with awesome bonus like for example: maybe a 1/2 physical & magical damage, HP regen each turn, MP consumption 1/2 and moderate resistance to all elemental spells with 10% chance of sleep, 10% chance of silence, 1% chance of instant kill non-boss enemies and 20% bonus chance to crit?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 28, 2010)

lol how about an armor that has really low defense and has a curse on it that drains your life =D that way you have to constantly watch your HP lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 28, 2010)

nah, that isnt insane enough,how about an armour that has only 1 physical and magical defense with a curse that reduced your armour and attack by 100 and it turnins you to an undead, all spells to you will deal 50% bonus damage and out of battle, every 10 steps will drain 1% of your current health, at the start of the battle, you will be inflicted with a random status,it could be poison, sleep, paralyse, silenced or charmed or defense down or etc. 

Now that's a difficult battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You cant heal and you have to keep your eye on your health at all time


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 28, 2010)

lol ok thats the perfect armor i have no complaints =P


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 29, 2010)

so, next what about enemies, would you prefer them to be scaled to your level or would you prefer that they are all in a general level range in a particular level? 


For me, i would prefer if they do not scale, makes it easy for me to overtrain instead of dooming myself one step further.


----------



## redact (Mar 29, 2010)

this thread has xbox2 number of pages...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 29, 2010)

haha, guess that's another milestone for us. Go us,yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, anyone looking forward to clash of the titan(2010) film?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 29, 2010)

i prefer all the enemies to be at such a level to where i have to plan out some really awesome strategy just to barely survive lol also there cant be any automatic refill of health after battle like FFXIII thats probably the only thing i didnt like after every battle you get full health again =/...also yeah i'm looking forward to Clash of the Titans it looks like a good movie.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 29, 2010)

in other words, forget regular scaling, you are looking for enemies that will scaled at 10x your level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe scaled with a weird formula that involved quantum physic and other complex maths equaltions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just think if someone actually programmed this game, i wonder how many nerds and geeks will be killed daily thanks to this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same here, gona ask my friend to watch the movie with me once it is out in my country, i can just feel it's epicness rising to a new level with each passing day, i just hope i dont overhyped the movie to myself.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 29, 2010)

i am looking forward for avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



getting the blueray (60%)


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 29, 2010)

?? Wasnt avatar shown a few months back in december ? 

Or are u talking about some other avatar?? 

Also, what is that % of? 60% chance that you will be buying a blu-ray and 40% chance that you wont?


-------------------

Anyway, i just read the news today and woo hoo, another complain about our casino, if this carry on, who knows, they might finally get around to fixing things up instead of finding excuses


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah that movie
i am a n00b
didn't watch that

yeah... hesitating whether to buy or not


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 30, 2010)

to be honest though, to me, avatar is just one overhyped movie, sure it is graphically sexy, but storyline wise, pretty boring, like what my friend say, feels like he is watching 3D version of phonohanos lor, but to each his own, maybe you will enjoy it.

To me, feels more like the novel "john carter of mars"


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 30, 2010)

hahahahaha
this is why its a 60% 40% situation

but am thinking of getting this 
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Planet-Earth-Blu-ray/384/


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 30, 2010)

oo, planet earth, i think i once saw that on tv a long time ago, never the less, i still enjoy it even though i don remember any bit of it, i blame all the other documentary that's competing with each other to be the reason


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 30, 2010)

hahaha
you can watch it on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purpose of buying its for the 2nd generation to cherish earth


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm, didnt know youtube got those show, since i always just watch on tv. Thanks, well, i have one more thing to add to my when-i-bored list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, anything interesting happened to you?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 30, 2010)

work work work work work!!!
all the work!!!
never ending work!!!!

thank god the scene is slower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i can have more rest than i used to
hopfully it will be like that more often


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 30, 2010)

well, march is over, and the rest of april should be a slow release as per last 2 year.

So, ya, i think i can assume that you will be able to get more rest day this upcoming month


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 30, 2010)

even march was f-king slow!!!
damn it..

well yeah, infact i am relaxing during the whole march
but too bad was always busy with work
don't have the opportunity to exploits some codes
if APRIL is this bad.. i guess that would be good for me


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 30, 2010)

yup, spent more time with your wife and your son, at least that way you dont have to worry of the sad future that your son one of these day might called you "mister" instead of daddy/father.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 30, 2010)

hahahaha
trying to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



infact, he knows how to call me dad but not mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+1 +1 !

anyway, usually when i am free he is asleep!
should find mroe ways to spend time with him


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 30, 2010)

Just popping in here to plug this.

Best voice acting I ever heard. She sounds like Rosie from Phua Chu Kang. LOL.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 31, 2010)

you sure that isnt rosie mah? Sounds really like her le. Anyway, thanks for reminding me, it's been a while since i last went to mrbrown.com .

edit: i was googling stuff as usual, when i clicked on a link that linked me to a new taiwan drama called pandaman.

When i saw the summary, it sounds promising, a new take on the masked rider story, i watched 30 mins of it and already i can feel disappointment.

It's a nice idea of mixing handdrawn cartoon, 3D art and live action, but excution-wise, it is not very well done. You dont put special effect and the next sec, immediately transit to 3D models, it just feels so weird.

Story wise, idk since it's only 1/2 hour but it seems to be a well developed plot.

One thing that i still dont get till 20min of the show was why the hell was there a piano scene mixed with a battle scene, it makes me feels so out of place, 1 min they are fighting, the next min, a person is playing a piano.

edit2: forget it, the cheesiness is too strong for me, or maybe it's one of those 1 sec later, ta da, you have grown of that phrase.. i hope it's the latter though.
Well, i just gona endure and watch 5 episode of this before i can tell if it truely suck or not..


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 1, 2010)

this sucks being injured all over again i'm stuck at home all day again -_- i can only sit down and play games for so long =/


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 1, 2010)

grab a few torrent and q them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i just got back from watching clash of titan, and i guess i overhyped it myself a tad too much, but never the less, it was still quite an enjoyable film, even though during the latter part of the movie, due to some technical difficulties, the audio was gone, that + being stuck with little kids gave birth to sound effect in cinema by little kids... not a good combination.

edit:

woot, i just beat atelier Iris 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and damn the final boss is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was the first and only boss(excluding post game content, not gona touch them since they dont add anything else to the story) that i actually had to use potion and revival pot in the middle of battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2:

So, does anyone have any interesting news/story to share with?


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 3, 2010)

no one played pranks for april fools?

REBORN COLORE SCANS ARE OUT AND THEY HAVE NAZI HAT MUKURO

3 TIMES

AND THERE'S THIS AWESOME PIC OF HIM USING FIRST PATH TO OWN KEN AND CHIKUSA ON THE DS DERP

BUT NO CHROME


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 4, 2010)

nope, anyway how can they play prank on me when i am at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i fell for the tale of innocence demo prank.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 4, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> you sure that isnt rosie mah? Sounds really like her le.



Nope, it's not her. This video is from a game called Just Cause 2 for the Xbox and PC. There's this fictional southeast-asian country called Tamah-something-or-other-I-can't-remember, and this lady is the leader of a rebel group there.

And this game was made in Sweden, so no, It prolly isn't Rosie or any Singaporean we know.

She's fast becoming a cult favorite. 8DDDD


In other news, I just got an Ezflash 3-in-1 and am now playing the awesomeness that is Golden Sun. Never actually finished the game, plan to do that now. (I think I missed out a Djinni or two though. Really irks me. :/)


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 4, 2010)

the 512MB game is out

iPikachu,
whats fool april?


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

WOAH!! this thread is huge!!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 5, 2010)

@elixir: probably it's a small holiday known to some people where instead of pranking other people, you are attempting to trick april into thinking that this isnt april, and he shouldnt be here or that oops, tough luck, you missed,it's may/insert month now) 



			
				FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, maybe the voice actress asked rosie to teach her how to talk like that? 

Anyway, good luck with golden sun, i only completed the first, never complete the 2nd one.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm losing my mind not being able to do anything i hate being injury prone lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 5, 2010)

what about your huge library of games, those got to be able to help you last long enough to recover.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 5, 2010)

well i do enjoy playing games but i also need to be out of the house doing things i lose my mind if im stuck in the house all day...i could leave the house but its more trouble then its worth trying to walk.Hopefully my leg is better before my wedding there's only 40 days left til the day


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 7, 2010)

well, at least u still have the internet, there's sure to be lots of stuff to do, or heck, if i am in that situation where i am stuck at home and sick of playing games, i probably have a look at romhacking, seems just as interesting as programming is and plus, it's probably a good time waster.

Spending times looking at hex values and stuff.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 7, 2010)

well the Baseball season started yesterday so that's something to do for a few hours a day lol on another note i finally got 100% on FFXIII i got all trophies =p now to finish God of War III


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 7, 2010)

lol,congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so, what's next on your to-play list? gona start with FF1 and work back to the FF12 and have a final fantasy/RPG marathon or something?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 7, 2010)

lol i might have to still another 4 weeks or so of recovery time i have way too much free time i like to do everything on all the FF games as in side quests and best weapons but i don't necessarily need EVERY item except for like FFXIII where its required =P


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't believe this thread is still alive..


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 7, 2010)

Of cos it is still alive,especially since our unofficial theme song is this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






which pretty much fits the situation, we do get days where there isnt much replies but after awhile it's back again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, syko, do u play xenogear? 

If so,


Spoiler



do you have any tips for the card minigame after fan and the others have been seperated and you and elie woke up on a cargo ship?

That minigame was the thing that made me stopped playing after realizing that i might need those gears rewards to help out with the upcoming battle.



edit: changed 1st post after i remember vidboy once mentioned this song to me and he suggested this song as our official theme song


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 7, 2010)

Is that a Youtube video? It's banned here T___T


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 7, 2010)

It is banned?

Since when did that happened?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm overseas T___T


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 7, 2010)

ya, but as far as i know, youtube videos are still alright.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 7, 2010)

Nah..

China has pretty strict censoring. Youtube, Blogspot, Wordpress, Facebook, Twitter, Mediafire, etc. 

Sad.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 7, 2010)

damn, that sucks, so i heard that google is pulling out of china, did the government tried to do anything?

Anyway, so how was your trip?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 7, 2010)

It redirects to Hong Kong Google right now. I think China Google is not coming back anytime soon, since Sergey pulled out because he didn't like the censorship going on. I don't think the government cares too much either.

Anyways, Singapore was pretty nice. I really enjoyed eating local foods again, don't know how many times I had Mee Pok while I was there, haha. Played a lot of MapleSEA T___T


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 7, 2010)

china google won't be back for sure
they redirect all search to HK

anyway, chinese don't need those youtube and etc
they have tudou and youku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who needs friendster/facebook when you have QQ


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 7, 2010)

lol, and i deleted that game a few weeks ago after realizing how little time i have been spending on it.

Hmm, speaking of mee pok, maybe i should try a bowl of laksa, or curry chicken noddle, any recommendation?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 7, 2010)

@mrfatso i don't remember its been ages since i played Xenogears i'll have to pop it in the PS3 later and give it a play =p...2000th post =D...finally haha


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 8, 2010)

haha, congrats, 5 more post and u reach the current year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still, i wish that xenosaga had the same way of training combo as xenogear, it was one of the rpg where i didnt feel the grind mainly because i was busy training my skills up. I like rpgs where the combat system is interesting enough to distract me from the fact that i might have been killing this monster for the Xth thousand time


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 8, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> who needs friendster/facebook when you have QQ


I dunno, people like me? Expats.

QQ is more like the MSN of China. There are a lot of Facebook rip-offs though, like renren.com or kaixin001.com.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 8, 2010)

so then, what seperate them from each other or are they the same ? layout wise and feature wise and application-wise?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 8, 2010)

They are essentially the same, I don't know why some people gravitate to one and some to the other.

By the way, what's up with your new avatar? =X


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 8, 2010)

benjaminlibl,
proxy don't do the job?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 8, 2010)

@ben:

well, today i was surfing a chinese rom site and i saw an article about maplestory DS and i just clicked the link.

At that webpage there was a trailer and when i was viewing the trailer and i saw that face. It hit me, that is how i feel about maplestory DS or maplestory in general, that bored face that just says" sian... maplestory... what a boring crap and a huge waste of time" and so i made that scene into my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, i think the warrior face looks more sian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His face is that F6 emotion lor.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 9, 2010)

ok i finished God of War III just missing a few trophies i'll get them another day i'm thinking of playing FFIX next =D


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 9, 2010)

haha, why dont u start with 11 instead? But still, how expensive is FF14, last i check, ff 11 cost 100+ bucks not including expansion.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 9, 2010)

i attempted FFXI a few years back and the community are a bunch of assholes i prefer to play RPGs on my own or games like Tales of series with someone sitting next to me =D and i'm not sure how much FFXIV is going to be but i'll probably skip it too i have a Square Enix member voucher ticket for FFXIV beta but i'll probably skip it


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 9, 2010)

speaking of which, i should cash in my last remanent code one of these days instead of letting it gather dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the moment, i am just waiting for soul and blades or last online, both of them seems to be pretty cool mmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last online will probably let me praticise my DMC skills


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 9, 2010)

trailer? where



today watched date night with my friends, the pole dance part was retardedly funny. my friend laugh so loud then the people at the back keep shouting seh


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 9, 2010)

@elixirdream: They do, but it's too slow for me to bother, so I gave up.

@mrfatso: =( Why you don't like Maple?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 9, 2010)

@ben: how can i still like it after wasting 2~ 3 years of my life on that game and having to restart after some dude from china hacked the server a few years back and wiped out everything, lost everything, my a-cash, my item, my pretty godly hino that i was lucky enuf to scrolled it and having to retrain my way back, thank god i am a cleric, so waste a few hours spam heal at zombie monkey should be alright...

Also, i dont feel like carry on training my knight of cyrus back to level 61... nor my aran knight... 

@pika: what trailer are u talking about?


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 9, 2010)

you mentioned a maplestory DS trailer?

haiz train aran last year 3-4 months reach 3rd job, once school fully in effect stop playing already now my friend want me play another game called lunia he keep talking about it every week buy cherry credits too much money >_>

maple.. i play for the sprites. good inspiration for drawing. also poses


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 9, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @ben: how can i still like it after wasting 2~ 3 years of my life on that game and having to restart after some *dude from china* hacked the server a few years back and wiped out everything, lost everything, my a-cash, my item, my pretty godly hino that i was lucky enuf to scrolled it and having to retrain my way back, thank god i am a cleric, so waste a few hours spam heal at zombie monkey should be alright...


So you should hate Chinese hackers, not Maple. I can't say I understand what you went through though, I'm only 101 and I don't have anything close to godly. Two weeks it took me, I love spammers+ringer+2X! First time I played it took me a whole month to get to 70+. What level was your cleric?

I've seen a Maplestory DS trailer too. Looks stupid. And too easy.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 10, 2010)

61 without the help of any cash item. All item were grinded and hunted by myself except for hino fan and some gears.  

and plus my stats was fcked up to begin with, 7 str, 6 dex...

and i never pump max mp. So it was hard for me to train and plus my built is party first, later than solo, so i got all the buff and heal, holy arrow level 1, teleport level 1, mp eater level 5(i think) bless and that skill that look like a holy cross maxed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty much, 2 years also include me trying out the game without any guide and bumming around and making a noob thief/warrior with agar agar stats. 

@pika:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYzNTQwNjg4.html


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 10, 2010)

i got to lvl 100+ on MS before 2xexp was even available =p i had a dexless DK all points dumped in str other stats all 4s made up for dex with equips.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 11, 2010)

haha, speaking of which, i remember back in the days where we would be camping in front of our screen, clicking on the dice repeatedly till we managed to get 4,4 and whatever number in the stats that we want.

Now, it's great, no more doing that, as a beginner, feel free to dumped all of your points into str and a little bit of dex(if you need to) and when you made your first job advancement, the stats are automatically resetted to 4,4,4,4


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 11, 2010)

haha yeah all the people who play that game now are lucky i started out on Beta when there was no 2xexp before the Cash Shop and we had to sit at the screen rolling the dice for hours and hours and hours to get perfect stats haha and there was no 3rd job yet lol...


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 11, 2010)

last time i was on the asiasoft forums for my aran build... my dex was 80+ and they were like SO HIGH? WTF >_> everyone is funded nowadays in my whole mapling life i have never gotten spammed before.. i keep giving elixirs and power elixirs to my guild master.

@video
............. once the pig statred going MAPEL STORY DS i stopped.. scary


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

the only reason i was extremely well funded is because i was selling NX to people i had 3 accounts completely full of money but in the end i got banned for selling it since at the time it was against the rules and there was no trade function to trade items for NX so i got to lvl 147 and get banned for something stupid its not like i was scamming anyone...


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 12, 2010)

lol, as for my friend, he is always playing the market, he spends his time power leveling his theif to an assasin just for the haste and spend his time running between portals buying low and selling high, thanks to that, if i remember correctly, he kept maxing out the mesos limit and he resort to buying godly items just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just too bad, he got hit as well, when those china hackers came along and stole everything.

Those were the days where we actually grind like hell without any x2 benefit and there were no portable chair to provide 1.5x benefit. If you are doing potless training, you have to find a place to stand for 1/2 hour or more depending on your health and mp..

But now, it's the opposite, they made it fking easy to level up to 30, however, the sad part is that, it is hell earning money by normal training.

Think of it this way, i am using my level 10 equipment all the way to level 30 before becoming broke again...

and this is from not using any potion, constantly sitting on the chair to recover health.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol i made a lvl 5x beginner for fun and i would run around ksing people with my tuna =D lolol...


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 12, 2010)

My dex is pretty damn high also, I wish I had played dexless, damn those outdated guides.

I don't think you're supposed to earn mesos through normal training, nowadays you're supposed to do quests and get nice items to sell.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> My dex is pretty damn high also, I wish I had played dexless, damn those outdated guides.
> 
> I don't think you're supposed to earn mesos through normal training, nowadays you're supposed to do quests and get nice items to sell.


well when you get to higher lvls then you can train at places that have good drops all the time and sell those for a lot generally you don't start making good money training til 80+ and then when you can start doing bosses like zakum then you start making a ton of money


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 12, 2010)

lol, the attack of the tuna people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ben: last time, it was possible to be self-sufficient by the time u hit level 15, u just have to endure for 5 levels. 

Yup, and a general rule of mine when i am playing my cleric would be if it takes more than 10 heals to kill those undead, forget it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially since i am only level 61. 

As for me, i am just spamming my magic claw as usual on enemies and hoping to get into a decent party for those party quest


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

you will get accepted into more parties in 3rd job as a Priest but probably not until you have Holy Symbol but once you get it you can join parties like at Squids/Gobies and just sit there and give everyone Holy Symbol and they will let you leech off of them lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 12, 2010)

ya, priest does pays off late game, early game, it pays as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, the most memorable thing during my time as a cleric would be my first time in ludi PQ.

During the bossfight, thanks to lag, our dpsers were killed and the only remainding party were the party leader (level 33) me and a bandit.

But our levels were too low, heck, the bandit level was only 34 if i remember correctly, and my level was 37, so it was up to us to kill the boss.

But i was the only one who is able to hit it, excluding occasional miss, so, i was drinking potions and attempting to kill the boss.

In the end, within the last 10 sec, i finally managed to killed it. I was so used to being in the backline that i forgotten how it feels to killed a boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------

What about u guys, what was the most memorable part during your time in maplestory?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

well in 4th job Magicians are probably the strongest mob killing class but suck at bosses and are only good for healing purposes...Bowman and Thieves are good at bosses in 4th job but Assassin job is much better but i find the bandit funner to play with boomerang step =D

and as for memorable part i met a lot of cool people on MS we had a guild that was made up entirely of people 18 and older like i've stated before i only joined maple story because Angel was playing it a lot and she made me join but after i got banned i stuck primarily to using my lvl 7x hermit or playing private servers...i preferred to play on private servers that didnt have too high of exp rates though usually double digits were fine but not 100x+exp/drop rates i liked the servers that had 10xexp/meso rates or lower


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 12, 2010)

true, but Genesis > Meteor & Blizzard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never the less, god do those skills suck MP like there's no tomorrow

Level 30 Genesis: MP -3500, Basic attack 670 vs Level 30 Meteor/Blizzard: MP -3500, Basic attack 570.

It's only spammable with infinity, till then, mage at 4th job are just like u and me and any other physical job class.

Well, at the moment, i am looking around for any private server with knight of Cygnus or aran knights so i can speed through the game and have an idea of what the skills are like. Well, the new skills in Cygnus anyway.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah you need to be really well funded to spam mage/bishop skills and do they even have servers that are that up to date?last time i played was about a year ago and they had just started having 4th job on private


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 13, 2010)

memorable... actually reaching lvl 70 lol ._. fighting the retarded bird two times..


I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP
I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP
I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP
I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP
I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP
I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP
I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP
I GOT SELECTED FOR TEH GERMANY TRIP



HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO TELL MY PARENTS


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats pika and say hi to signz for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, either way u have to tell your parents, endure their scolding if necessary, since i know the school trip to japan for us poly students is around 5k + thank to the scenegraph thing(not sure how to spell that out) event, so either way, it's still gona be expensive. 

Well, good luck with that.



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> yeah you need to be really well funded to spam mage/bishop skills and do they even have servers that are that up to date?last time i played was about a year ago and they had just started having 4th job on private



not sure, i guess it should be less than a year a go, maybe 9 months ago, i saw some private servers with knight of cygnus but at that time, all i care was to try out the pirate class (which in my opinion suck, didnt seem to have any nice skills for rebirth purpose ) 

I guess i will have a look around for any server with aran knights


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

i like private servers that have 4th job,low exp/meso rates and have a ton of NX cash items at reasonable price to buy(with mesos of course...or free is nice) lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 13, 2010)

well, i just checked and seems like V75 is the lastest, which is the one with knight of cygnus.

edit: oo, there's a server with aran knights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like this isnt catching on yet. Well, the rates are pretty low to me 35x,5x,3x 

edit2: lol, v55 servers are still alive


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 13, 2010)

I will go there one day.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

wow i think when i quit playing it was like v.56 lmao and yeah i have a friend who insists on still playing v.55 just because shes so used to it hahaha

@alukadoo where will you go one day?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 13, 2010)

welcome alukadoo to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, after seeing the changes, i probably would like to play v55 given a choice between the latest and the older version. It's more familiar and well, i like rolling dice haha


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

lol idk if i'll ever play again im kind of trying to stay away from computer games that way i dont sit here all day lol...well for now its ok because im injured lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 14, 2010)

lol, so what have u been doing then? playing light games with your pet? or just alternating between consoles so u have some really light exercise?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 14, 2010)

well since i cant use my leg I'm still working out with my upper body but other then that I've been playing mostly PS3 haven't touched my Wii or DS in a couple weeks. oh and I've also been teaching my fox some tricks shes pretty smart for only being 6 months old =D...then I help my daughter with her English homework and I've also started watching One Piece over again from the beginning i stopped watching at around episode 407 or so but i decided to just start over from the beginning but I'm still up to date with the manga =P


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 14, 2010)

haha, i see, what about inuyasha? Have you seen the recent edition? 

Cool, maybe when u are well enough, take a video of your fox so we can say


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 14, 2010)

lol i havent seen Inuyasha in ages but i really dont want to at the moment maybe ill watch the entire series then watch the final act series after but right now ill focus on one piece lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 14, 2010)

i enjoy watching one piece episode, mainly because it seems like the anime is a more fleshed out version of the manga, might be the medium, but it seems like in the anime, some stuff might have been clarified a tad more than in the manga.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 14, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i enjoy watching one piece episode, mainly because it seems like the anime is a more fleshed out version of the manga, might be the medium, but it seems like in the anime, some stuff might have been clarified a tad more than in the manga.


yeah theres more feeling to the anime then in the manga...they're able to express the characters emotions better then they can by just drawing them...also the filler episodes for One Piece are actually good unlike most anime's fillers


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 14, 2010)

i wouldnt know about other anime filler since the only filler that i watch would be bleach, and i have to say, bleach filler is boring, especially the current filler arc.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 14, 2010)

well theres quite a few fillers in One Piece but they're just very entertaining and lots of funny moments


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 15, 2010)

ya, i haven seen the movies yet though.


sign... i just wasted 30+ hours on kingdom hearts 2, hopefully reburning at x2 speed might help prevent the freeze scene during jafar fight, if it doesnt, then yay... there's a game that i wouldnt be completing anything soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, do u know if a ps2 is able to accept a normal dvd cleaner solution or does it have to be a special solution made especially for the ps2?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 15, 2010)

i'm not really sure i've never had to clean the PS2 before i always try as much as i can to keep all my consoles(and furniture around them) really clean all the time


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 16, 2010)

okay, thanks, in the meantime i am just gona try out a different source, maybe the one that i had wasnt ripped properly? 

Or maybe this the downside of a 2nd hand ps2? Who knows, i am too afraid to unscrew and take apart the ps2.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

hmm yeah it could be a worn out lense but then again if it only happens with KH2 then it might just be a bad rip...do you have freezing problems with other games?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 16, 2010)

nope, no issues what so ever.

Tried on the following games and thus far, there hasnt been any issues(even if i only tried for a few mins)

- Magna Carta
- Megaman X - command mission
- Kingdom Hearts 1
- Shining Tears

Anyway, i am gona wait for jdownloader to finish downloading another copy before trying again. Reminds me of my FF7 experience on my pc copy. I reached the chocobo race for the first time and woot, black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey, at least i didnt grind as much as my brother, he trained so much that by the time we reached the amusement for the first time, barret, tifa and cloud had all their limit break unlocked, yuffie and aerieth and caith sith, i am not sure, but i think he did train aeireith to her level 3 limit break as well.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

hmm yeah its probably a bad ISO/rip of the game then


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

probably that's the case, hmm, any new topics to talk about? I am running out of idea.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 17, 2010)

kjean said:
			
		

> C-c-combo breaker!
> 
> I don't know why but I don't think this thread will survive any longer.


Couldn't help LOL'ng at this. Look at the number of pages.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

not long enough for u?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

hmm new topics to talk about not really sure...on a good note though my foot isn't really hurting as much now and I'm starting to walk a little bit =P that's a really good sign since 28 days til the wedding...also i still want to go about looking for new property to buy so i can finally start some more businesses in the area =p


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

wow, are u a walking atm? Didnt you bought ur current estate only a few months ago and already you have enough to buy another property?

I thought estate cost a lot in japan?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

remember i bought that apartment complex so while i'm sitting around doing nothing the money still comes in...also i didnt spend all of my money on the house/apartment complex i spent about 75% of the money i made off of my last house/businesses to buy those and that still leaves me with 25% of the money from the old house/businesses and thats not included the money i had saved up already =P...and i'm walking a little bit its still a bit painful but not as bad as before


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

I see, so, what business are u planning? Just like your old business back in USA? a shop selling tibbits and stuff?

Just that in your case, it's a shop that sells imported stuff from usa or something?


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

When was this forum formed? Somewhere in 2000 or so?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

i am not quite sure about that, gimme me a sec, i remember there was an history of gbatemp thread created a year or 2 back.

found it: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?tit...tory_of_GBAtemp

Seems like this forum was created sometime during 2002


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 17, 2010)

ayumi ayumi ayumi ayumi ayumi ayumi ayumi

i want ayumi!!!

have been blasting youtube for the past 1 week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my dose of music


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

well i'm not going to be opening another car garage,obviously the style of cars people like here are different and i dont like working on them i like classic cars...i haven't quite decided on what yet but i am looking at different properties just planning right now but i might open another liquor store...i've been discussing it with my fiancee and we might go a different route and open a clothing store or something like that.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 18, 2010)

clothing stores?
clothes from japanese surely worth alot
if you get some exclusive stuff
you will be able to earn big bucks
they tend to like exclusive or limited stuff


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 18, 2010)

another thing that some people in japan like when it comes to clothing is american styles


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah... they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you can go for those as well

i know some of their cities have american streets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL
you will see all the american fashion there
hip hop..


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 18, 2010)

what's american style anyway?

Hmm, what about a restaurant selling foreign cuisine ? I remember there was a thread at gbatemp a month or 2 ago and it was a draft, but what caught my eyes was that it mentioned that japan doesnt have alot of international food, most of them were the typical ramen/japanese food. So, could there be a future in there? If you are able to combine American/french/etc food with some japanese influence?

Elixir, buhaha, i had downloaded discography of ayumi a few months back, 9G of her songs spanning all the way till 2006. She's god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe i should add the rest of her albums from "secret" onwards


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 18, 2010)

i've actually seen a lot of foreign foods but thats because i live in Shinjuku though a lot of people here are from other countries i've seen an italian restaurant and quite a bit of korean & chinese places and then for american styled food theres mcdonalds lol and if you've seen the style of clothes in japan and then looked at american clothes you can notice a difference in what they wear i dont really care about styles myself i just wear whatever looks good on me idc about brand names or anything but my fiancee is crazy about different clothing styles and stuff and she has our daughter getting into that now as well so i figured it might be a good idea to open something like that and then i can just hire some people to run the store for me =P...


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 18, 2010)

well
i think ayumi simply dominated 2000-2009
the whole decade


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 18, 2010)

same here, i usually just grab whatever is in the closet, if it's a shirt and a pants, great, i am ready to go outdoors, well while your wife is away, teach your daughter to be comfortable with whatever she is wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, elixir, think ayumi will carry on her queendom till the end of time? Or is there a group that you think has a chance at dethroning her.


Speaking of queen, one thing that i still fking get it about my country. Stephanie Sun has not release a new album since 2007, and she is still our singapore pop "queen"(according to newspaper,if i remember correctly)? What the hell? So, let me get that straight, you can be a queen if you are successful for a while and go on an infinite tour?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 18, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> same here, i usually just grab whatever is in the closet, if it's a shirt and a pants, great, i am ready to go outdoors, well while your wife is away, teach your daughter to be comfortable with whatever she is wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think aeroplane sun went for a holiday
she was pretty tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ayumi? hmmmmmmmmmmmm
i have no idea
she is on her own league
the same applies to those Jpop groups i gave you this afternoon


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 18, 2010)

I see, to be honest though, i kinda like the mr children guy, his voice sounds pretty soothing , the rest, i dont really hate them, but nor do i really like those songs, maybe i listen to the rest of their songs before i decide.

and thanks for those groups since i dont look for new groups that i might not have heard of.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

hahahahahhaa
chage & aska? did i give you?
they got nice music too..


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

okay, thanks, i will have a listen at youtube later on.

Poor exwhyzee, he got screwed by you, haha, so, how about a tip for him like what you occasionally gave me?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

there isn't any tip 
i mean those stuff are not easy
we also cracked our head

i won't recommend them these games if they didn't use the word EASY


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

i can tell even though i dont understand pointer enough to have a general knowledge.

But a pointer in a pointer, i dont even know how u guys managed to track that down, much less something more complex than the ones in puzzle quest.

Anyway, syko, any update on your new shop? So, about your clothes, will they be designed by your wife or will you be importing clothes from elsewhere?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

not sure because at this point and time its just discussion i'm not really sure on what kind of store i'll open but thats just one of the possibilities


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i can tell even though i dont understand pointer enough to have a general knowledge.
> 
> But a pointer in a pointer, i dont even know how u guys managed to track that down, much less something more complex than the ones in puzzle quest.
> 
> Anyway, syko, any update on your new shop? So, about your clothes, will they be designed by your wife or will you be importing clothes from elsewhere?



well, somehow one have to figure things out themselves
you don't get anywhere if everything tend to be smooth
only obstacles make you a better person
thats how i see it

we need to learn how to overcome obstacles
not getting people to help us always
whenever i have problem? who is there to help?
not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously, i learn 95% of the things myself
only 5% by advise

SCV, caithsith, fa_demion, vv, skiller, normmatt, hiei
they didn't give me much
but they are valuable

they usually tell you how and i figure it out myself


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

@syko: I see. So, what other ideas have you been tossing around? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@elixir: I see. Speaking of caithsith? where's has he been these few days? Haven seen him since GTA chinatown's release.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

we have discussed restaurants,clothing,pet stores,import games,liquor stores & hair salons so far, i might consider opening a furniture store that sounds interesting as well...


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

he is still around
perhaps active on the wii scene


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

speaking of furniture shop, i remember my mom used to tell me that my granddad on my mom's side, he used to be a boss of a furniture store a long time ago, till he accidentally injured himself in the back or something, so he had to close the his shop since he doesnt want to let anyone else inspect the goods and he wants to personally ensure that every piece of furniture that is sold in his shop is of a certain level of standard. 

@elixir: i see, guess that explains why i didnt see him around much, since i never been to the wii section except for a few times while checking stuff for my friend.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

not much of them cares about the DS-scene
if you go wiird
you will see lots of top tier code hackers there
yeah they are even better than me for x10000000000


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 19, 2010)

Well , discussion still continue


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

@mrfatso i have a friend her dad owns a furniture store back in the US i worked there during high school so i know a bit about how it works


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

@elixir: I see. Well, like the saying goes, there is always someone out there that's better than you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@syko: haha, then you have a goldmine of information from your friend's dad on the to-dos and not-to-dos when operating a furniture store if ever you need help with your furniture  store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@alukadoo: yup, it is still alive


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

theres also the problem of how many businesses do i want to open? i enjoy having money but i dont need like mountains of it lol just enough to make sure i have plenty for living and plenty for spending =P also my fiancee's wardrobe costs a fortune she probably spends about 3000$-5000$ on clothes a month which is ridiculous imo...but whatever makes her happy i guess lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

3000 YEN or USD? 

But still, damn that's quite a lot, and i dont think you have a business at the moment, or am i wrong? So what is she gona do in future, resell her clothes back at a fea market?

I would say go for a food business, those are recession-proof , since like it or not, a person is gona eat and if your cooking is good enough, that's should be good enough.

Hmm, i guess clothing? Your fiancee seems knowledgeable in this field, so you could cater to all the rich ladies in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, what other recession-proof business is there for backup purpose?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

i think syko owns a bank
3000-5000 USD a month thats like whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fatso,
well... of course there are many others better than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigh...
wonder when will i reach the elite ladder
still a n00b


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought you are already there? You are just humble that's all. 

hmm, just realized that this page number is in multiplies of three :|


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

@mrfatso when i talk money i prefer to talk in US $ because i'm used to it but if we're talking yen then its like 276,000 yen-460,000 yen a month she spends on clothes or somewhere around there...
@elixir i think if i owned a bank it would be bad i would be loaning myself other peoples money LOL!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

holy crap, that means in the worse case scenario, in 2 months time, she would have spent close to 1 million yen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's a lot of money if you asked me even though i know the value of yen is kinda big, i mean just 1.00 SGD would be equivalent to roughly 66.7908 JPY 

You will have to talk with her and ask her to limit her spending, unless you are able to sustain that amount monthly.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

lol its ok though just while we've been in Japan shes spending my money but soon enough she will be back working again and buying her own stuff =P


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

do you believe in that? *wink wink*
the past month i had simply spent 1-1.5k USD on my wife


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

well if we were a normal couple i wouldnt believe it haha but shes really independent she likes to do everything for herself and she even says that she wants to pay me back(like id let her ha) =p


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2010)

Canadian joining in for a second...

The SG Speaker Corner is awesome! Easy way to boost your post-count while pretending to chat about Singapore stuff!

That's why mrfatso and elixirdream have so many posts!


----------



## iFish (Apr 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Canadian joining in for a second...
> 
> The SG Speaker Corner is awesome! Easy way to boost your post-count while pretending to chat about Singapore stuff!
> 
> That's why mrfatso and elixirdream have so many posts!



Pfftt... GTFO Canada....Pfftt

i kid, i kid. I'm Canadian, i love it here.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2010)

well, wasnt there a Canadian speaker thread created a few months ago? I remember there used to be a period where all of a sudden, everyone created speaker threads, there were a bunch at e.o.f, there were a bunch of them here, i remember there was a german thread, and there was a british thread as well..  

@Soul Snatcher: well, there's isnt just one topic in here anyway, just chit chat about stuff


----------



## iFish (Apr 20, 2010)

Canadian rule the temp!! we have Ace in canada


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i can't say Japan rules the temp because theres very few of us on here well there are quite a few people who use the Japanese flag but arent from here lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2010)

muaha, the US speaker thread is called gbatemp.net anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, flags are only used as a general idea of where the person might be, since there are users who have no idea how to change the flag and they leave them as the default, in this case, the default flag is the US Flag.

But in the first place, does it really matter? All of us are here just to type about stuff, whether is it in this thread or in another thread. Flags on the net is meaningless in my opinion.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol really? there are people on this site that don't know how to change the flag? =D but yeah it doesnt really matter but i was just stating that theres probably less then 10 people on this site that are from Japan(not just using the flag) lol...also i can't understand whats so great about Monster Hunter...i've attempted to play it multiple times now and i almost fell asleep out of boredom i just don't understand what all the hype is about.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2010)

i didnt realized that japan has that little people, might be around the number of singaporean as well.

As for monster hunter, i remember playing it once, but at that time i was a real noob at hack and slash genre so i didn't really enjoyed it.

Looking back though, i still don't get it. All i did during my 1 hour of play time was running around with my weapon and trying to shoot monster down, once they are down,i proceed to run over and collect material or meat and i did that over and over.

Whereas, my friends enjoyed playing together, so i guess the appeal is somewhere in team matches? I have no idea, and well, at least we have our own mini monster hunter on the DS called kaiju buster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, i guess if ever i managed to figure out the 2nd mission and carried on playing, i might one day find out what's so fun about monster hunter.


----------



## iFish (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a topic.
what do you guys think about Mario Galaxy 2?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 20, 2010)

who cares about nationality
talks about nationality = racist

hehe
fatso should understand what i mean about it


----------



## iFish (Apr 20, 2010)

Last night VidBoy called me the k work... K*k*

that is racist to jews. but yeah.

more video game talk, eh?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 20, 2010)

**maturity**


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2010)

@ifish: sorry i have no idea what that is nor do i know what platform is it, it's on wii right? 

@elixir: ya, i know what you mean about that, but i will not point any fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, my friend was showing me a playlist with songs and music from Yoko Kanno and speaking of her, i was reminded of ragnarok online but at least ragnarok is less addictive than maplestory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ifish 2nd post:

meh, just ignored it. It's what i usually do if anyone insults me. I just bush it off. It's irritating but i still have to do that.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmmmmmm
yoko kanno
sounds familar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heheheheheheh...
so what are you doing? sitting at home until NS calls?



			
				SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Canadian joining in for a second...
> 
> The SG Speaker Corner is awesome! Easy way to boost your post-count while pretending to chat about Singapore stuff!
> 
> That's why mrfatso and elixirdream have so many posts!



i have to admit i posted quite alot on this thread
this is an easy way of boosting post count? so what post count give us in gbatmep?
i bet nothing..
it doesn't give us any respect

by the way, at least you don't see me SHIT on every other thread like most of the member is doing

to get respected in gbatemp
one should learn how to flirt, fuck, suck, lick the regulars...
this way you will get respected!
do you see people talk about me for having 9000posts? NO?

we don't make 3-5 words post on this thread! we  talk about what is happening in our lives (it might be meaningless to you, but at least i get to meet friends like syko and etc from this thread)

the best way to boost post count on gbatemp is be like rockstar
start some rock topic!
then ask some rupid question
or
make some riotic posts like what he usually does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rockstar aka hatsu

maybe you can try like this guy name giratina16 or warapz? whatever..
they just reply to each post that everyone made
of course with stupid comments as well!
seriously, if i do want to earn some post ?
i guess the TIME i spent on gbatemp
i could easily get 20000 posts in 1 month time..

in otherwords, people like us SPENT a great deal of time here
to achieve the post count we have and we don't SPAM like them......

if gbatemp doesn't allow us to post this sort of stuff
easy..get any admin ban me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't mind nor am i challenging them for what

what makes gbatemp great is because of this is what they are offering

post count talk = shallowness

seriously, look at all the topic on GENERAL OFF TOPIC CHAT
they are all uttershit
especially those happy bday thread
is for people to spam for post count!

am not flaming but stating the FACT of gbatemp!!!

you know what the best part is
when some one ask a question like
can DSi play GBA game without the aid of any hardware

you will see tons of them replying say NO NO NO NO NO
do you see any of us post there?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2010)

pretty much and i managed to advance black sigil, FINALLY, after more than a year of being stuck.

woot.

Well, sitting at home,trying out games that my friend recommends me, clearing stockpile of games and occasionally go out for a walk and talk to myself. and reading comic that i said to myself that i will finish reading.

At the moment, reading garfield, all the way from the 1st strip



edit:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoko_Kanno#Anime_works

HOLY!! 
Cardcaptor sakura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Escaflowne: The Movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----------

Anyway, it's still true that we dont talk alot about singapore stuff, instead the topics usually jumps around, but to say that it is an easy way, not really, i think elixir, that dude that you mentioned, he's fast becoming rockstar v0.5 by now.

--------

i guess you do have a point at a faster way of getting post. Make a generic reply, paste it over and over and there you go.

Or do what warapz does, retyped in 112 way of lol or some other crap post. To get to where we are, it isnt that easy to get so many post, we have to accumulate them over the years, mingle with the other members and started replying with some thoughts to it. Instead of saying d'oh or lol, that picture is hilarious or lmao as a reply or even worse


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

yup its just like Elixir said post count doesn't really mean anything a large majority of my posts are in this thread but i don't go around posting in every thread that comes around...however i do post in threads that i want to talk about or if i know the answer to someone's question then i will answer it but id rather make posts in this thread having nice conversations about whatever the topic is then spamming pointless crap all over the place.

@mrfatso i gave up on that game after the first day of playing it the random battles in that game were worse then the lufia games -_-

on another note i need to cut my hair lol...since i havent really been able to walk its hard for me to stand so i havent been shaving my head, it's hard to keep balance on 1 foot especially when my only good leg at the moment is the one i just had surgery on last year lol!


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 20, 2010)

hahahaha
isn't this how this forum works?
someone will usually ask their questions
soon they will get their answer
yet we will see lots of people post there with similar answer

seriously, if i would like to do that
i think i would easily get 200-300 posts a day

anyway back to topic?

yeah.. i think i need my hair cut as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know the cost of hair cut in japan is very expensive
but nevertheless malaysia is getting there as well


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, i would have given up if it wasnt thanks to nostalgia and i love high encounter rates. If there's anything that i love more than grinding, it's grindless grinding, where all i need to do is walk from point A to point B and still be strong enough for the current boss at all. But mostly because it reminds me of chrono trigger(the dual tech part) So, i just carry on playing and before i knew it, i reached around midgame by now, judging from guides. 

One of these days i will buy that game and a new DSL and swap the new DSL with my current DSL. Get the play and played till i encounted a freeze. warp the ds and the cartridge in a syrofoam box and mail it to them with a note that says:"IN YOUR FACE, do you still dare to claim that your game only freeze on pirated carts instead of admitting your faults?"

I guess the only benefit would be reach 500 post and you will get to have your own title, which to me, it's just a reward to thank you for staying with the forum for this amount of time, but i guess to spammers, it was a goal. 

Another benefit would just be ribbons but let's be honest, they are just to look pretty, and unless they give you wings and mystical powers, i will post as per normal, slowly at any pace that i feel like.

As for hair cut, i probably will do that one of these days, but at the moment, there isnt a purpose for me to get a haircut, i am just lazing at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably will get a hair cut at a cheap hair salon during the month of May. That way by graduation my hair will not be too short or too long


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah, yesterday i seen 2 separate news articles about the same exact thing and someone posted a reply then copy and pasted their reply into the other thread...and yes i agree with you i see that theres a lot of threads where people ask a question get their answer in the first reply and yet people still need to post a reply even if its not needed anymore...

@mrfatso. idk why but in Maple Story i enjoyed grinding for hours all the time killing the same enemy over and over but in a lot of RPGs sometimes the battles get old after a while like for instance sometimes a story in a game will be pretty good for the first half then the story dies out and its like bah i want to get this over with already stop freaking attacking me lol...

oh and i cut my own hair i just shave it with hair clippers then i use a straight razor to go clean shaven =P


----------



## iFish (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatso, yeah. it's on wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elix, you are so right.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 20, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> @mrfatso. idk why but in Maple Story i enjoyed grinding for hours all the time killing the same enemy over and over but in a lot of RPGs sometimes the battles get old after a while like for instance sometimes a story in a game will be pretty good for the first half then the story dies out and its like bah i want to get this over with already stop freaking attacking me lol...
> 
> oh and i cut my own hair i just shave it with hair clippers then i use a straight razor to go clean shaven =P



I know what you mean and maplestory doesn't even have a story, well only recently did maplestory finally have a story, what took them so long to craft a generic story anyway?

But ya, in maplestory i keep finding myself killing the same old monsters, i remember training on platoon chronos from level 38 all the way to level 48 and i wasnt even sick of it, but rather i was sick of the thought that i have been killing the same thing repeatedly for over a week and i am still not sick of that.

It's weird and when people asked you why are you spending so much time on it, i often find myself unable to explain it...


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolol thats nothing i trained on gobies/squid from lvl 80-120 then i went to train on skelegons and himes


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmm
> yoko kanno
> sounds familar
> 
> ...


Postcount made me respect you! Joking! Your awesome cheat coding skills, did.
Remember that argument in the EOF with VashTS and some other people?

What do you think of me as a member/poster?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyway, elixir, so how was you day?



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> **snip**
> lolol thats nothing i trained on gobies/squid from lvl 80-120 then i went to train on skelegons and himes



haha, that only happens when i am playing private servers, as soon as i reach 90, i start spending the rest of them at there till i reached 130.

And by the way, even with x1k exp, training at level 151 is insanely hard even with holy symbols... Skelegons are awesome at inflicting pain, thankfully, as a warrior, i was able to tank 1 hit, although 1 more hit and i would have been dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All i see after killing 20 of them was just +0.001% to my exp gauge :/

So, what were your favourite jobs in MS?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

well my main character was a lvl 14x Dark Knight so i had fun pretty much going anywhere i wanted because of hyperbody then i had a 110 Chief Bandit,lvl 76 Hermit and 5x Beginner but i find the thief job the funnest followed by bowmen then pirate then magician the only reason i dont like warriors as much even though my main character was one is because they move so slow


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 21, 2010)

For me, it would be warrior, archer, mage, theif and if possible to exclude, pirate.

I find pirate jobs to be pretty hard. If i were to play on a legal server and if i had a pirate job, on the 3rd job and beyond, i will have 2 skill set, 1 skill set particularly for when i am in my power up mode, could be saiyan or pirate ship. It's isnt easy to juggle what skills you need since, the cooldown is pretty long, around 15 mins if i remember correctly at max level. 

But to be honest, brawler is a pretty nice job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






So, once your power up form is over, those skills that you have will not work.

Archers are fun to play with since tornado shot at the 4th job rocks, all i have to do is spam it and it's a good boss killer, dragon breath if i need to get some mob control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warriors are fun to use mainly because they have high hp and high def and most enemies deal physical damage except for boss. So, you dont have to worry about too much things. I choose the hero route mainly for damage and only in this game would i prefer damage over defense. 

Mage i have no idea, i had more experience with using a cleric, mainly because i like a job that is self-sufficient in case i gotten hack or somthing retarded happened, i have a character that is able to deal damage even without a sword 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Assassins, i have no opinion on them, since i only started playing them recently, so i do not have a lot of experience on them. But triple 7+ shadow buddy is really fun though and i can see why many players are playing as assassin instead of bandit .

Also, just in case anyone is wondering... shadow buddy doesn't work with Savage Blow.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah remember i told you about that time on a private server my fiancee was in the FM talking to everyone(was a small server) and i was a Bowmaster and i was just spamming hurricane for 6 1/2 hours on hornedtail lol and like i said it wasnt one of those servers with high stats and there wasnt rebirths it was just normal stats with normal stat equips and i did it at lvl 190


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, i didnt realized that horntail takes that long to die. I once joined a horntail party and we were able to killed it in 15~20 mins flat haha.

But the problem with servers with rebirth is simply this, they are not looking for high level jobs anymore, instead they are always looking for team member with X number of rebirth, which sucks for those who just started, what's the point of hitting max level and be contented if they will not allow you to join their party.

Speaking of that, i remember i was wandering around and i entered one of the portals and they have enemies dropping cash item, it was great, i was farming for mecury glove and the angel set just so that i could look like a devil running around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, i finally downloaded an .rar that contains v75 maple stuff,  so i guess i will be attempting to get a knight of crygnus that's has been rebirthed with all of the job once and see what would be a good combination. 

After that, it's back to being a archer with shadow buddy, shadow buddy + hurricane = more win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poor elixir, he wont be able to join us in our conversation on maplestory since he doesnt play it.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

well then again on most servers its easy to kill HT in under 10 minutes but like i said all items/scrolls you had to hunt for the only weapons that you could buy in FM were lvl 110 weapons and a lot of servers like to give out items when you start that boost your stats like a high stat bandana or something but this was all normal stuff and what is that other mage class called evan or something i never heard of that til my friend mentioned it its stronger then other mages?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 21, 2010)

Evan?

Let me check all mage classes:

Magician
> 	Wizard (Fire/Poison) 	  > 	Mage (Fire/Poison) 	> 	Arch Mage (Fire/Poison)
> 	Wizard (Ice/Lightning)   > 	Mage (Ice/Lightning) 	> 	Arch Mage (Ice/Lightning)
> 	Cleric 	> 	Priest 	> 	Bishop

And 

Knight of Cygnus

Noblesse > Flame Wizard 

I am not sure what your friend is talking about, i guess Knight of Cygnus's Flame Wizard, some of its skills does seems to be a pretty good mob controller?

I am glad that noobMS doesnt do that though, since the hat that it gives you is only good at a low level, by the time u job advanced, you would have better gear. But the main purpose of that gear was so that you are able to kill things whenever you rebirthed.

I do not know of any mage that is stronger than any other. I mean to me, they all have their pros and cons, Lightning mage are easier to train at the start seeing as how their lightning attacks targets multiple targets. While Fire Wiz seems to be more towards the offensive wise. Clerics are for healers and for protecting the world against zombies invasion.

Flame Wizards for knight of cygnus are geared towards Flame Based Enemies so all of its skill set involved flames, so against enemies that are weak against fire, Flame wiz might be a lot better than the other wizard, but at the same time, they are screwed against enemies that are strong against fire since the only none fire attribute skills that they do have would be Magic Claw, unless they use element revert(or what that skill is called) where the skills are changed to an non-elemental skill for the duration


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

there are some KMS gameplay vids around on youtube so basically this new class are Dragon Tamers and are supposed to have skills stronger then Genesis lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh mine, curse you KMS for always have the coolest jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, i guess it's a matter of time before sea has them as well or in your case JMS.

Seems cooler but on the other hand, seems like this will be a really expensive job that will take all of my cheapskateness to the next level.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

well not really JMS in my case since i quit playing MS before i came to Japan i was always on GMS

apparently Evan class can learn some other classes skills like teleport and magic guard and they can use ice/fire attacks too


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 21, 2010)

Neat, if that's the case what are you going to get your dragon to learn?

Probably i myself will get any buffing skills, while my dragon would be the attacker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get a bunch of passive skills that will boost the damage, some light recovery wont hurt as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: cool, found a wiki page with info on Evan's skills: http://maplestory.neoseeker.com/wiki/Evan


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a better link http://global.hidden-street.net/character/legends click each stage of their skills and you can see what each skill does


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

neat, they are classified as legends as well. I thought evans would be classified as a different class all together


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah that class almost makes me want to start playing again haha maybe i'll wait til they're released and then added to private servers lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

haha, if i ever see any news on them on private servers, i will be sure to pm you


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

haha ok i might have to make my own server one of these days then i can set up a server to have normal exp but not so crowded i would love being able to grind for hours to get 1 level with no people trying to KS me or bother me lol

btw Evan class is already available in Global MS there are some people already lvl 17x in that class...


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 22, 2010)

evan is coming to maplesea is a month or so... june holidays?... people are already stocking up tgheir gear and all....


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

which means that soon aran class will be widespread and evan will be available on some private server only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muhahaha, cant wait till i am running around with a dragon and i have max stats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ipika: I see, so how was your trip to germany? or not yet?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

if i decide to play MS again i should be good financially because i still have 2 accounts( 6 characters) with 2bil mesos each and probably about 500mil mesos on my main account so i should have plenty enough to buy godly equips if i play again but i'll have to ask my friend about prices so i dont get ripped off they change the prices too often.Since i've been away for so long whats the advantages of becoming a Cygnus Knight? i know they only go up to like lvl 120 but are they just as strong as 4th job classes? or is it just a waste of time i was considering making a nightwalker.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm, if i remember correctly, while it is true that they are only able to reach 120 as it's max limit, however, whenever you leveled up, you gain 6 AP instead of the usual 5.

And i guess stats-wise, that's it. Skill wise, i am not sure, since some of the jobs feels like it's a mixture of various job, so there's more attacking skills, but less passive, i guess?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

but the 6AP is only to lvl 70 which is only like an extra 70AP where as you get 5AP a lvl from 121-200 which is a lot more the only good things is 2nd job flash jump and you get triple throw a lot earlier but idk if they're stronger then a 4th job nightlord


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

and maybe it's just me, but it feels like knights has a shorter experience gauge, seems like it's easier to reach the next level.

But i find that knight is more of a beginner class, since their spirits are pretty good mob attackers and since their attack is magical in nature, i was able to damage iron hog when the others were not able, purely just by finding a spot to afk while my spirit attacks the hog


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol idk i think i'm just bored of the adventurer classes so i'll probably go with Cygnus Knights or Aran/Evan and with Aran is it only a polearm class? it seems like it


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

yup, it's a polearm class. It does have a nice system of boosting your stats whenever your combo hit a certain amount every 10 hit, although i doubt that it grants a boost after 100 combo or maybe that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of the skills involved some sort of button combo though and you get polearm mastery at the 1st job.

But the catch would be that aran is a really mp intensive job and also, you better enjoy doing quest or else you will be missing on your skills, cos the story of this job was that long ago, you were an awesome hero, but due to some crap, you were frozen in ice and when you awaken, you have lost your memories, so by doing aran quest, your character would remember a little bit about himself and thus, he will remember old skills(in our case, new skills)

edit: o ya, that stats boost right? Well, it's a skill as well, so it would be a nice idea to max out that skill as that's the whole point of being an aran, having a high combo and further boost your attack and it sucks if the boost would be only for the 1st ten hits, as you will be missing out on a potential [(W.ATK +1; W.DEF +5; M.DEF +5) * 10] boost


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

oh that sounds fun and even though my main character was banned i still have all my godly equips i was a Hybrid DK so i used Spears and Polearms so i have really good polearms already =P i have a lvl 70 Heavenly Messenger thats 125att/23str =D i scrolled it with 7 30% scrolls lol but when it comes to Aran what equipment do they use? just warrior stuff? if so thats great because i have a 40Dex overall =P


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

yup, they just use warrior stuff, so bring all those gears that are benefical to warrior.

But to effectively use Aran, it's always a great idea to be challenging monsters that will take a long time to be killed, especially when future skills required 200 combos and above...


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2010)

ok ill keep that in mind then i can transfer my Brown Work Gloves,Stormcasters Gloves,Overall,Weapons,Cape,Earrings and Shoes...since i was a dexless DK all of my equips have high dex on them


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't really want to go through all the pages I didn't read yet (something like 200), so what are you guys talking about? Maple DS or the PC version?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

@overlord: At the moment, the PC version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@syko: haha, the only scrolled equipment that i ever had was a hino fan with 6 60% successfully scrolled into it, just too bad those china hackers took everything from me


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

this thread is mostly fatso and syko and elix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish i could like follow this thread enough to understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but on topic: i used to always play MapleStory on the pc


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

you forgotten and domination and ipikachu, although i know domination is busy studying for his major exam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, it's not easy to follow since there isnt a single unified topic, we usually chat about stuff for a few days and switch over to a new topic.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah topics change day to day just the last couple of days its been Maple Story chat lol...i always had a habit of scrolling things especially after that skill that lets you scroll other classes weapons came out i started making a lot of money on that stuff and i used to scroll my pet equips with speed so it would be like if i had haste lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

haha, speaking of which, at that time, i had a maple friend whom i could actually trusted, instead of a certain dude whom i will not mentioned for the time being.

He was at a higher level than me and he was a warrior and since i had my hino fan and those scrolls with me, i asked him to help me out with scrolling.

But usually, i do not have the habit of scrolling my gear, i prefer to play with a clean weapon and just rely on my usual stats. 

Also, dawn warrior rocks, soul driver is the warrior class answer to genesis haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the damage is pretty weak, but 70% * 4 = 280% damage


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

well i have a friend in Australia that used to play MS with me and we used to cheat the tax system in game by just dropping 50k sacks to each other over and over and then transferring to each others accounts that way,sure it took a long time but we would just find an empty FM room on one of the less populated channels


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

haha, i used to do that with my friend, that was how i gotten my first 1mil haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but after a while, we just transfer the amount to each other with 1 mesos less, so instead of 1 mil mesos, the pricing would be 999,999,999 ,it's surprising how much less the tax system stole from me with this method, although, i still dont get it, why the need for this tax system in the first place?

Now, everything is jacked up to cover the cost of this tax and honest merchants like me are earning less thanks to this and also, cos i dont like to jack my price, i rather sell my stuff at the same cost than to impose on my customers


----------



## Domination (Apr 23, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> you forgotten and domination and ipikachu, although i know domination is busy studying for his major exam



Still haven't really gone into overdrive, still very slow progress now... Trying to make out what I really suck at and try to hire a tutor for a month or two and sack him when I understand those concepts(for Science, I mean).

Haven't really seen much of iPikachu nowadays either eh?

And I got a new phone, HTC Legend. Yay, my father is rather generous.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

@mrfatso the tax system is needed to keep generating the mesos throughout the game over and over so every time someone goes into a shop or FM and buys something the part thats taxed goes back to monsters

@dom cool thats a nice phone =P


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

@syko:hmm, that could explain somethings, but how the heck do monsters like slime even keep their money, they dont have hands and eww, do they keep their money coated in their slime?



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, i thought you are too ashamed of us to post here anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, pika is preparing for your trip to germany, so cant blame her. She managed to scape past the interview on why she wants to go to germany somehow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, dom, this year is your O level right? or N level, i forgotten liao.


----------



## Domination (Apr 23, 2010)

O levels.

She's going to Germany? What for?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

dont know, some school trip.

Well, jia you domination. O level le, worse case be like me lor, get tution in nearly all of my subject.

Anyway, holy shit, my devil luck strikes again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was playing gacapon on a private server and i got me a rare item

reverse chive, level 120 theif hat. dex +4, luk + 5, hp + 30, weapon def 75 and item Lvl: 0, item exp: 0

yes,the hell, equipment with their own exp gauge


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 23, 2010)

my whole group actually got through.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one friend out of two made it too 


			
				Domination said:
			
		

> O levels.
> 
> She's going to Germany? What for?


HAI DOMMY

study trip, to "follow" hitler's rise to power.

lazy to post the itinerary.. we're going to dachau concentration camp, berlin, prague, munich, a bmw museum and some other places i think. too bad no home stay though D: we'll be visiting a school though, but we have to perform something for them and... singlish is out of the question ;_;

SOMEONE RESEARCHED AND SAID THE WEATHER RANGES FROM 11-22.(Celsius)  and i thought june is summer season.. so cold compared to SG..


--
arans... I WASTE SO MUCH MP AND MY TRAIN MY INDEX/MIDDLE FINGER SPAMMING X.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

haha, i dare you to use singlish and they will say the hell you talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bring as many sweater as you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hi ZAFDeltaForce


----------



## Domination (Apr 23, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> study trip, to "follow" hitler's rise to power.
> 
> lazy to post the itinerary.. we're going to dachau concentration camp, berlin, prague, munich, a bmw museum and some other places i think. too bad no home stay though D: we'll be visiting a school though, but we have to perform something for them and... singlish is out of the question ;_;



Fuck, I'd love to go to something like this... I'm very interested in Hitler and respect him as a nation's commander(not for his holocaust and whatnot), I'll be pretty damn entertained there.

I'd say perform something like a Malay/Chinese/Indian Dance or something? If you want something more exotic in the SEA region, try looking at festival drums? Or maybe Lion Dance.


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 23, 2010)

my friends before the interview were saying if you shouted heil hitler in germany schools you would probably get owned heh

i think hitler's awesome because he was an art student... although he got rejected from an art school so he joined the army got shot in the butt and slowly became fuhrer. i read something which were saying about how if hitler died in the middle of his plans he would be remembered as one of the greatest "rules" in the world... sigh why are all artistes insane?

other people were thinking of doing.. a perf-


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> what about a quick drama scene of life in Singapore as a student ?


then someone said infuse with our culture

if im correct all reverse/timeless/lvl120 items have an exp gauge.. its binded to you though.(the weapon)


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

cool, i didnt know that,  damn, i feel like deleting my main and creating a female character called Prince with full 120 gear


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

cant you use a NX item to unbind items? maybe its just some items that you can do that not sure haven't played in forever...lol wouldn't Prince be taken already? or do you plan to use it on Private server? on private servers i try to use my real name as much as i can just to simplify things...i might start making my own server this weekend not sure though i believe the highest version for private server right now is v.83 and Evan came out on v.84...if i do i could run it off of my computer in the basement since i dont use it much for anything other then playing music when we're down there and that will mean no lag i want to do normal exp and normal drop rates and maybe sell equips in FM and free NX.


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 23, 2010)

scissors of karma.... 12 SGD.
rich people nowadays...


i should add that it binds if you equip it.


i want to name a character mukuro but they dont have his hairstyle.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

i used to spend too much money on NX i was spending about 500$ a month on NX just for myself not including what my fiancee was buying lol i would only use the NX on myself to get one set of clothes every 3 months the rest went to gachapon and i would sell the items or i would sell the NX itself for mesos(thats how i got banned) lol


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

as for me, the only cash item that i would would be the guan yin set and a monkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no x2 or anything and o ya, around 5 shops to sell off my stuff. 

Well, if prince has been taken, i think i have a few other names that i could try out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of cash cards, i remember my brother spending his entire allowance on those cards, heck, he probably spend more than a thousand before he got bored and stopped.. I still have all that stack of cards with me.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 24, 2010)

my characters always had blue skin and wore dark clothes and i never bought the 2xexp either by the time they came out i was already over lvl 100


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

I see, so how's maplestory DS, a lot different from what you imagined?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 24, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I see, so how's maplestory DS, a lot different from what you imagined?


Wow there's a MapleStory DS now? How long have I been gone? o.0


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 24, 2010)

long enough for you to not noticed us tormenting tempers with pictures of maplestory DS long before there was a thread of an official release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muhahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




woot, now i am at chapter 5.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 24, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I see, so how's maplestory DS, a lot different from what you imagined?


its pretty good so far just cant stand how much text there is to scroll through -_-


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

well
tried that code
is a little troublesome on my site
the address switches like nobodies business


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 25, 2010)

maple story ds is so fucking cute

i played the pc for the sprites so this is even better

why must all the good games come during exams?


----------



## iFish (Apr 25, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> maple story ds is so fucking cute
> 
> i played the pc for the sprites so this is even better
> 
> why must all the good games come during exams?



so gamers will fail and waste more time playing?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok so theres still a lot of bugs in Maple Story DS even with the AP patch and AKAIO 1.6RC2...theres a lot of random freezes throughout the game especially in the menu


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

and random teleportation as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank goddess that i saved often


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh yeah i kept getting teleported up and down in ellinia it was getting on my nerves oh well i'm going to start working on creating a v.83 Maple Story Private Server =P


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

fatso can you give syko the A button rapidfire code?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

okay sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Haha, syko, when you made it, give me a pm, and i let my friend joined as well, since he is looking for a nice v84 server to play in.

edit: sent and sign, i am stuck in new leafre town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gona try chatting with everyone.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

fatso you should try checking the chinee forum
some of them had progressed until chapter10


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

oO, okay, thanks, i will have a look at the forum.

edit:saw the threads, but they were mainly for the warrior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing for theif yet.


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 25, 2010)

and here everyone seems to be playing theif... except me.

got a link to that forum?/do they has a walkthrough


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

i am very happy

i once work with a friend on a chinese database and due to personal reason he decided to quit and i also follow suit because i don't like some chinese forum which loves to steal our codes and claiming all the credit themselves

most importantly is their attitude which alienated me

after going private since last october/novemebr.. since then i had been working closely with another friend on cheat codes. i have to admit working behind scene is less pressure and much bettr.
since then i had 90% of my codes as private.

on the other hand, i have no idea why.... the japanese scene is quieter than before...
WEIRD that it is... but that is the case....

without me providing majority of codes and the j scene is slow.... i reckon that the whole scene is being dragged down....that make things are getting difficult for them to update their glorified database. that is becaue it is becoming tougher and tougher.

until recently, they are getting worst they even attacked one of the chinese forum for stealing stuff
and thats  what they have been doing all the time. therefore, my friend and i decided this is the time for our empire strike back.

i offered my helping hand to join the forum and my friend decided to provide his infolib,extinfo to launch our attack....

first, i strike them hard by teaching the world how to decrypt database
second, i provide first hand exclusive code to the forum that makes them a copy cat 
third, my friends infolib and extinfo take away their last piece of advantage 

now, the situation is we got one of the largest community on our back... their nose are being dragged by us...

whatever they do will make them look like an obvious copycat...
if they were saying we are copying shit then i will come out and challenge them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with the pressure that we are putting on them.... they no longer can cope
so today they decided to surrender in a funny  manner

first, they said because of being busy they will not update their database as frequent as it is
second, they decided not to encrypt their database because they said some forum haven't been updating theirs in a long time
third, another member also decided to quit and said why can't we maintain our database? in my heart.. how many codes from your forum is done by you guys? some pathetic score and money code which i can easily make it as a multiplier

well, now with them admitting they lost the battle... my decision will never change
i will still work on my private database with my friend and keep the exclusiveness until the whole DS is dead
of course, who knwos when they will strike back
but the fact is there... they are hopeless and they can't do much without stealing...
whereas, my friend and i we are trying to learn new stuff everyday
just look at my recent codes
i am going more for the advance stuff like game enhancer...
i believe one of these day i will eventually master it as well

the moral of story is 
always be humble and don't treat others as a paper tiger


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

haha, go the kenlixir empire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




show the japanese your awesomeness


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

hahahaha
still long way to go and i don't think i will challenge them at all
they are on their league of their own...


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

haha, just the 2 of u, and u can bring the fight to a standstill, if vv is out of retirement, haha, your strongest reinforcement is here


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

hahahahaha
we can slowly dream la...
but i rather having slower release
so i can spend more time on a game
like what i just did with maple


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

So, what's next on your to-hack list for maplestory?

and also, correction to that statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have slower release of new games rather than a flood of dupes and rom unrelated items


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

i think game done for the moment....
maybe motion cut...

just don't reall playing something i don't even understand at all

french, german etc still alright
but korean is a no no


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

haha, as usual, gamefag is really "helpful" Managed to proceed till a temple area with an enemy that i cant killed at all haha.

It's been a while since i had a 1hitko from an enemy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel like i am coming to an end though.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok one of my friends is going to come over tomorrow to help me with the programming on the server and i think i'm going to give up on MSDS until theres an update to AKAIO that fixes it i don't like saving all the time and mrfatso thanks for sending me the code =)


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 25, 2010)

np, guess you are unlucky, thus far, i am at the 1st/2nd chapter of the warrior and so far it seems alright though.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> np, guess you are unlucky, thus far, i am at the 1st/2nd chapter of the warrior and so far it seems alright though.



yup... not sure whats wrong with syko's side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigh....

so hows your progress? did you manage to unlock those XXXX?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 26, 2010)

not yet, but i did encountered one of the monsters who reappeared again (this time as a separate entry) but arghh, the drop rate is ridiculous, so hard to get those cards or maybe i was just used to the low drop rate in this game as opposed to the PC version. 

Hopefully i don't have to waste 5 levels there hunting for those missing cards.


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 26, 2010)

the drop rate is so high in the game it makes me cry.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> haha, as usual, gamefag is really "helpful"


lol i saw apparently no one answered except yourself


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 26, 2010)

it's a tad high for low level equips, but for gears at around my level (40) + it seems to take forever, especially for skillbooks...


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 26, 2010)

too bad theres no beginner class on Maplestory DS nothing funner then running around with a tuna/mop and whacking monsters lmao


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2010)

haha, maybe elixir could do something about that.

As for me, i think i am gona spend my days grinding for tauromanic card first before attempt to grind for the virtual tauromanic card.

edit: got the virtual tauromanics card, but guess i better start rushing to get the rest of the cards..


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

Do any of you know anything about computers?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2010)

If you mean hardware wise, then i will give you the same answer to my parents: Nope. 

Software, pretty much the same amount as a casual user.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah i'm looking into building a PC for my fiancee just an entertainment PC not gaming basically for her to watch movies/all her music/play maple on


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2010)

I see, well, in that case, not really. I am probably well behind on technology by now..


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

lol im not very computer knowledgeable i've always just bought my computers premade but thats a waste of money paying for more then you get so i decided i want to build my own


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2010)

true and as long as u have common sense, unlike a friend of mine, he build up his new PC but it was destroyed after 3 weeks, mainly because he had his computer powered up for 3 weeks without any rest, during that period, he was playing maplestory and doing his usual money making scheme.

I thought he had learnt his lesson by then..

edit: Also, elixir, you might be interested to know, my nation service letter just arrived, looks like my last day with freedom will be on the 27th of June, after that i will be packed and shipped to tekong island for 9 weeks followed by 2 years of boredom, oh joy


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 27, 2010)

^saw your facebook status, that's like 2 months of slack... sad for you guys.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2010)

yup, o well, i guess i will get my friend ps2 and use the 2 months to rush the following games.

- Kingdom Hearts 2(i assumed that it's cos my current ps2's laser is spoiled or something to that matter)

- Final Fantasy X

- Final Fantasy X-2 

The rest i will see how long do i have remainding, if i have enough time, phantom brave


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

wow that sucks you have to join the service? does that mean you wont be on temp much anymore?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 28, 2010)

yup, pretty much. 

God knows how will i survived without internet or will i have some sort of withdrawal when that day comes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the meantime, just gonna train my fingers by playing games all day long, haha


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

wow that sucks i would hate to be forced to serve...


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 28, 2010)

what to do
they always fear our country will attack them


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 28, 2010)

nah, they don't just fear u guys, they fear everyone in the world, our government is paranoid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's why they have this mandatory thing even though i still say this, who will want to conquer us? We are a tiny spec on the map and granted we are a convenient place though since we are the passing point between many major ship and air plane routes, but still, there has to be a reason for a war, and us being peaceful and having to buy everything from others simply wiped that out, heck the only "natural" resource are the people, for other natural resources, we have to buy water from malaysia, electricity from some other country, rice and meat from other countries as well. Jecus, if you are talking about relying on just ourselves for food and water, you can fking forget it. Our farm are too small, so what if they are high yielding, they are unable to produced more food and we need the rest of the land for building and there's only that much that we can expand from land reclamation before getting into yet another argument with malaysia over some land island or some other countries will start to say:" Hey, bitch, you are entering our territory, stop your bloody land reclamation and get the fk out of here before we unleash our military might on your ass"

So, if they are planning to go to war with us over natural resources, anyone know that they are bullshitting, as for Weapon of mass destruction, unless u get every singaporean to break wind at the same time, i seriously doubt that we have one of those, heck, even if we do, we have no land to test it on, the nearby island are home to other resident.

Unless you are planning world domination, we are simply not a target. Even then... right, because we are not surrounded by allies... that makes it so bloody easy to attack us eh?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol im not interested in world domination or any kind of war for that matter...just like when i lived in california i grew up with all the gangs and everything but i used to just ignore them and do my own thing their problems didnt concern me at all i'm the same way with the rest of the world whatever countries are fighting over is of no concern to me i'm not going to stop my life because of some stupid fight hardly anyone knows the real reason over lol...


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 30, 2010)

haha, but to be honest, i could get out of the National Service, but that's only if i have 1/2 mill lying around and if i remember correctly, i have to serve a jail term as well.

Same here, no matter how long the iraq "war"/occupation goes on, it sure as heck doesn't affect me one bit.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 30, 2010)

wtf? you would have to pay half a mil and go to jail? wtf? thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard why would someone pay that much money and go to jail...thats crooked they're basically saying make us rich and go suffer for a while or go serve your country and suffer for a while...


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 30, 2010)

if im correct after that amount of time spent on that island you will suddenly get called back? or something...

well i think they said its for training the guys to be ready at all times... lolwhat


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 30, 2010)

@pika: good thing you are a woman, eh? and ya, that is reservist training and ya, they will called u back suddenly de. 



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> wtf? you would have to pay half a mil and go to jail? wtf? thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard why would someone pay that much money and go to jail...thats crooked they're basically saying make us rich and go suffer for a while or go serve your country and suffer for a while...



well, i am not sure about the jail thing to be honest, or maybe i mixed that up with not going to jail.


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2010)

Iron Man 2 is coming out today in Singapore.

YEAH!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 30, 2010)

haha, i didnt really watch the entire iron man movie, so i don't know if it's any good.

As for me, i am waiting for A team movie, but damn, no Mr T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kick-ass is pretty nice as a movie,  but i need to find the comic version to have an idea of which is better

edit: got my letter, dammit i am in pes BL2 and i thought the medical officer told me that cos of my diabetic condition i will be in slackville since i will be pes-C and below... if worse come to worse, i am going back on the pills...


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 30, 2010)

nice sig fatso

i rather watch Ip man 2 D:


well but women have to deal with bleeding every month until 50 or so. fair exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






pes Bl2 means? you still have to do all those exercises stuff?


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> well but women have to deal with bleeding every month until 50 or so. fair exchange



Do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, don't be so sad fatso, consider NS as a hectic 2 year marathon or something... I'm gonna try to slim down before I go in NS though


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 30, 2010)

lol i would rather move to another country then serve in the military i refuse to let anyone take away the freedom to do what i want...besides i would get kicked out/thrown in military jail i'm too rebellious and i refuse to follow orders.


----------



## mrfatso (May 1, 2010)

@syko: i think there were mentions of people who did that. Of cos, none of them came back to singapore, not many people are foolish enough to return to get caught, well, there are some though...



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, not sad just bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, looks like i need to try and recall how to do those "sit-up"/ "push-up" whatever they are or at least that's what they are called right? Or how does this action "running" work anyway. 

Seems like i have a lot of stuff to worry about, in exercise terms *shiver* 

poor pika


----------



## syko5150 (May 1, 2010)

mrfatso if i were in your shoes and i was going to be forced to do this i would start getting into shape right now like start doing the pushups,situps, and running now that way when they start making you do that stuff it will be easier for you and you will make everyone else look bad =P...you only need to do like 1 hour a day for the next 2 months and you should be in really good shape by the time you have to go.


----------



## mrfatso (May 1, 2010)

well, that's the plan, today i went out with my friend and we only planned to do a short trip but in the end, we spend alot of time walking around in the hot sun helping him look for his buddhism stuff.

For the time being, i am planning to make sure that within 2 months, i have to be able to do 1 pull up, at the moment i can barely lift myself off the ground...

As for running, i should be able to do, i mean i survived walking straight for 12 hours with just sore leg yet i am out of breath running for 5 mins, so i need to start convincing myself and if that fail, slap myself to next tuesday and during this duration, try and convince myself that i do have the stamina!!

sit up, i am alright with them.

As for shuttle run, all i need to do is to train my initial speed by doing dash runs again and again

As for sit and reach, probably i need to find a way to make myself more flexible.. 

and i am ready for national service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since there are the basic exercise that i will need to be able to perform by then.

edit: yay, i just got my phone for the army, a Nokia 1616,  good enough to be cheap and good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might not be motorola but nokia was to be honest(if i have a choice), i will get nokia instead, since in the army, there are theif and then there are muggers, so a cheapo phone would be the most piratical


----------



## syko5150 (May 2, 2010)

yeah the military is full of thieves my brother was in the navy and he had 4 ipods(when they first came out) stolen


----------



## elixirdream (May 3, 2010)

so how good was ironman2?
i want to watch it 
but well.. maybe a few months from now.. (DVD)


----------



## mrfatso (May 3, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> yeah the military is full of thieves my brother was in the navy and he had 4 ipods(when they first came out) stolen



yup, that's why i am replacing all those new goods that my parents bought for me to bring to the army with my old, used versions. 

Hopefully just like what my friend has mentioned, these will last more than a month or 2, instead of getting stolen as soon as you turned your eyes away


----------



## syko5150 (May 3, 2010)

your better off sleeping with it under your stomach lol


----------



## elixirdream (May 3, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now your avatar seems like your mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



feel sad to see you go
maybe once you are gone
i might follow as well


----------



## syko5150 (May 3, 2010)

lol elixir we have to keep his thread alive til he comes back(for 2 years) haha


----------



## iPikachu (May 3, 2010)

yes dommy i do/have 

eh elixir what walkthrough code for reborn i saw the cheat forum only got money cheat nia
edit: blog what blog


----------



## mrfatso (May 3, 2010)

elixir has a blog at the cheat forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in there, he post codes for games but only if someone translate it from chinese to english ..

edit: elixir, what happened to your sig about that idiot? Well, syko, i could always do a late bump when that day comes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also, now that u mentioned it, it does seem to reflect on my mood towards NS


----------



## elixirdream (May 3, 2010)

syko.... i think thats what we should do for fatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigh....
when he is away... i will be bored.. 
its like no point i join gbatemp...

ifuckachu.. ops ifikachu... ops.. ipikacho...
whatever....
yeah.. there is a wtw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otherwise.. how do my tsuna standing on top of water

mrfatso... he appologised


----------



## mrfatso (May 3, 2010)

I see, how about this as your sig:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Both of u r retards so stop arguing which one of u are a retard. dam retards nowadays fighting with their own kind.



taken from a thread at a local forum, the thread was about a clan and another person was talking about how dumb the name sound and one thing lead to another, i really can't be bothered to read, but nth much to say other than 7 pages worth of flame lead to that response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, not like once i am gone, gbatemp will be quiet or this thread will be silent, you still have syko/ipikachu/domination/deltaforce/ etc to chat with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this thread will never die as long as there are people chit chat about stuff.

Off-topic: i am a bug slayers, so to any bug that's living in my room, better get the fk out of my room or meet Mr Slipper


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

hahahahhaha
not now.. i wish to be in a chill form 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well.. its really a counting down thingy

few more weeks and mrfatso is gone for 2 years ...
they should send ifikachu there.. so she won't be a spoilt girl


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

we have these new neighbors and they're very dirty people they're just renting the house but they just leave all their trash piling up on the side of their house its disgusting i'm going to report them if its not cleaned up by the end of the day.all of my neighbors are complaining as well we all have nice clean houses/yards and they dont even own the place and come and ruin it for everyone -_-...


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

i thought they come and collect rubbish on certain dates?


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

syko: i know how you feel...

I mean i live in a hdb flat which is pretty much a tall building comprising of houses cramped together, so in a way, we are really just next door neighbours.

Well, there's a dude on the 4th floor and he's a doctor which means that he should be educated and sophisticated + all those nice guy mental images right? Well, this guy has a bunch of cats as his pet which would have been fine if he has been taking care of them, instead since i am unable to peep through the window, this is just speculation, but i don't think that he even washes his cat nor clean up their poop.

Everyday, my dad and my mom could smell that horrible stench in their room, thankfully though, i am far enough from the window to smell it.

But the sad thing was that we couldn't do anything about it, since everytime my parents called the authorities, he managed to find that out and did a quick clean of it just before they arrived.. So, although we do have neighbours who agreed that it's probably that dude and his smelly cat, we have no evidence..


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

just keep calling the authorities everyday


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

they do pick up trash but you have to put it out there for them to get it they're just leaving it on the side of their house and soon enough we will be getting uninvited(not like i would ever invite them) bugs/rats...lol


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

Syko: so i guess in the meantime, you will either

a) stock up on rat/cochroach poison ?

or 

b) breaking into their house just to toss the gabage out? 



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> just keep calling the authorities everyday



nah, we can't do that, it's like they are everyday so free to go out and spare their kopi time.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

yeah i'll have to...my fox loves to eat bugs especially spiders and crickets... i dont need her eating roaches =X


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

hahahahaa
your house is surely pest free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




damn...

got a picture of your fox?


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

ill have to get a hold of angel's camera and take some pics soon =P shes starting to get big(even though at full grown she wont be big)lol

i'm starting to get really nervous...10 days left til my wedding lol


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

oh
your big day is coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cool!!!!!!!!!!!

have fun, why nervous.... its just some ceremony


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

idk why im so nervous...i dont usually get nervous over anything and we've already been together for almost 14 years this is just finalizing things lol


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

exactly, but sometimes is different
living together and being legally together

the ceremony tend to be sweeter ?


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

lol it is kind of weird that we waited so long to get married i mean we have a 9 y/o daughter we were already settled into our previous house for a long time...this is going to be a celebration to remember though i spent too much money(NEVER AGAIN) especially on all the plane tickets to fly everyone to japan and then the preparations have been so tiresome making sure everyone has their passports,making sure all the hotel reservations are in order,making sure the catering is perfect,making sure everyone has their suits fitted etc etc...i just hope they throw me a good bachelor party =D ahaha


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

you are my walking ATM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



trust me.. you are and i hope you are my neighbour !!! 

anyway, have a great one
10 days are pretty fast


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

yeah i'll be gone for a week or so after the wedding we're going to Greece for our honeymoon =P


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

remember to take some pics of your wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, let's countdown to your wedding instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10 days left :3


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

all of my wedding photos are going to be taken by a professional so ill have to scan them unless i can steal some pics from my friends cameras i'll be too busy to take pics myself =P...


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

I see, what items will u guys be having for your wedding dinner?

A western theme? A Japanese theme? A Chinese theme dinner or ala carta buffet?

edit: By the way, does any singaporean know of any place that sells old cd? Gonna try and look for deen's album one of these days


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

for dinner we are offering Chicken,Steak or Fish depending on the preference but as for the theme we are having a dark gothic styled wedding thats what we wanted to do.i dont like doing things the traditional way =P...i just got home a little while ago from a nightclub my foot isnt 100% yet but i still danced quite a bit and had fun


----------



## elixirdream (May 6, 2010)

mrfatso,
how about harris? maybe you can order from there


----------



## mrfatso (May 6, 2010)

i don't think i saw a dark gothic theme wedding before, that sounds interesting.

@elixir: what's harris?


----------



## elixirdream (May 6, 2010)

well might be also known as popular book store


----------



## syko5150 (May 6, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i don't think i saw a dark gothic theme wedding before, that sounds interesting.


yeah shes going to wear a red wedding dress and the wedding will be outdoors at night with lots of candles around


----------



## mrfatso (May 6, 2010)

@elixir: i see, i am going out later to have my hair cut so i might as well have a look. 

@syko: When you mentioned gothic, i was picturing your future bride in a black dress with those pale makeup and you will be beside her in a black color tux as well.


----------



## syko5150 (May 6, 2010)

it is stuff like that but red is also a gothic styled color its like a blood colored dress and i dont EVER wear tuxedos lol i think they're really tacky even the expensive kind i prefer really well made suits and i will be wearing all black even the shirt under the suit jacket =P...i just bought Fat Princess on PSN and its freaking fun lol but online is a bit laggy at times but other then that had a lot of laughs =D


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2010)

What's fat princess, that game sounds familiar, and i think i read a review of that once somewhere, but i just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## syko5150 (May 7, 2010)

its a hack and slash capture the flag styled game with cartoonish graphics and lots of blood =D.there are different match types but the main one is rescuing your princess from the enemy castle but you try to keep their princess in your castle by feeding her lots of cake to make her really fat so shes hard to carry lol.theres also team deathmatch its always Red team vs Blue team 16 people per team and each team gets 240 lives and each time one person dies the counter goes down by 1.theres 5 different classes Warrior,Mage,Priest,Ranger and Worker and each class can be upgraded once.


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2010)

that sounds like a nice game to play, haha, so i guess every team, there's that few guys who are busy fatting up the princess while the others are doing delaying tatics?


----------



## syko5150 (May 7, 2010)

yeah well some people always play as workers where stage 1 workers are good for collecting wood/rock for upgrading and stage 2 workers can throw bombs.i like to play as the mage and just spam fire on people.Cake is found pretty much everywhere on the map and anyone can pick it up and go feed it to the princess i just prefer to spend my time killing as many people as i can...i don't know what the ranking system is but you start out as no rank then become a squire>private>corporal>sergeant>??? i've seen other ranks like King etc etc but i'm only sergeant so idk what comes after =P


----------



## iPikachu (May 7, 2010)

MY COUSIN HAS THAT FAT PRINCESS GAME


but i cant find it ;_;


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2010)

pika, go steal it :3 

probably after sergeant, it will be lieutenant, followed by general?  It probably follows the ranking in a army unit.


----------



## iPikachu (May 7, 2010)

lul
private? is at the bottom right


any ideas for that t shirt contest? i have one idea already...


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2010)

don't know, i am not good at designing t-shirt, i just hope it isnt another one with tempy smack on it, seems like we have too many of those...

Also, nah, recruit then private


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

Some gameplay of Fat Princess:



It's a really fun game, you should definitely try it out when you get the chance!


----------



## mrfatso (May 8, 2010)

Thanks overlord for the video.

hmm, seeing how this is also for the psp, i might have a look, if it's piratable, i give it a shot since this would be on my bro's psp, there's always a high chance of the game being here for an hour and deleted in the next.


----------



## syko5150 (May 8, 2010)

i found a ranking list for fat princess 

Squire
Private
Corporal
Sergeant
Ensign
Lieutenant
Captain
General
Warlord
Sir(male) Dame(female)
Baron(male) Baroness(female)
Earl(Male) Countess(female)
Duke(male) Duchess(female)
Lord(male) Lady(female)
Prince(male) Princess(female)
King(male) Queen(female)

in order to get to the next rank you have to accumulate enough average points over 10 matches

Edit 1:I'm not entirely sure if you go down in rank if you start playing really bad and start averaging a lower score

Edit 2:i just read that you used to be able to lose your rank but they removed it in one of the patches


----------



## mrfatso (May 8, 2010)

Cool, on the bright side, u dont have to worry about screwing up, since sooner or later you will rise up in rank but on the other hand, there isnt a bigger motivation to play better.


----------



## syko5150 (May 8, 2010)

but in my case i enjoy attempting to kill as many people as possible without dying theres even a trophy for that.Kill 88 enemies in a single online game without dying...its hard to do that because people gang up on you and kill you really fast.trophies like win 100 games can be challenging because you get random players on your team unless you create a game yourself and add all your friends i've had bad luck a few times where i get the worst possible players and im like fighting groups by myself -_-...then there is a trophy for flying 2000 meters and you have to build a catapult to do that and just keep launching yourself.

on another note i think i'm going to stop pirating games.i've pirated hundreds of DS/Wii games and i dont even play them where as i buy all my PS3 games and i play them all the time.I used to play my DS and Wii a lot more when i bought the games.If anything ill only download games to test them out before i buy them to see if they're worth it or not but i prefer to see a huge library of actual game boxes then a virtual list of all the games i have.


----------



## mrfatso (May 8, 2010)

Good for u, as for me, i doubt that i will ever stop myself as long as there are click and point games being made, i seriously need to get started on tales of monkey island and sam and max season 1 & 2 and the runaway series...

As for ps2, thus far the only game that i beat was atlier iris 2 - azorth of destiny, i haven gotten far on shadow hearts nor grownlanser - heritage of war..


----------



## syko5150 (May 8, 2010)

i just miss actually enjoying games so many good games on DS/Wii that i only played for 5-10 minutes.i have PS3 games that i've beaten 20+ times and keep wanting to play them again lol


----------



## mrfatso (May 9, 2010)

The only game that i dont mind replaying over and over again thus far are Grandia 2 and Chaos Legion


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

i've been playing a lot of Nier and MLB 10 The Show


----------



## elixirdream (May 9, 2010)

ya whats nier? 
i saw them selling it...
is it any good?

few more days... getting any nervous?

its a sunday,..... i am staying away from my PC


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

its an Action RPG made by Square-Enix =D

i like it but it might not be for everyone you might want to check out some gameplay vids on youtube

also yes my stomach is churning lol only a few more days til the wedding but friends/family are going to start flying in on Wednesday...so it will be a really busy week


----------



## elixirdream (May 9, 2010)

oh action RPGeh?
how would you rate that game...

gee... its a gloomy sunday... seems like it is going to rain at any rate


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

i would give it an 8.5/10

yeah its been a bit cloudy here the sun will pop out from time to time but thats it(i dont mind though i hate the sun =D)


----------



## elixirdream (May 9, 2010)

hhahaha
interesting .. too bad i still got many games  that i need to complete
will stop buying ps3 games until i complete some of them

oh right, i have been doing shopping alot from japan
lOL

i told my wife, i don't want to shop in m'sia
i rather order my stuff from japan
but clothes there are crazy .. expensive


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

yeah a lot of things are more expensive here then other places. In December a few weeks after i moved here i went out and bought an entirely new wardrobe i spent close to 5000$ and with games for the US releases i have to spend 20-30$ more then i would have if i lived in the US still lol...i usually buy games when they first come out and then get around to them when i get a chance. sometimes a game will sit on the shelf for a month or two before i play it for the first time.if its a really popular game i dont have to buy it right when it comes out but for games that i want that arent very popular/get no hype they become really hard to find later on so i buy them when they come out...i don't like to buy used games mainly because i like everything to be in good condition from the disc to the box to the manual.

next game that i'm buying is probably Red Dead Redemption i like Western Themed games =D.


----------



## mrfatso (May 9, 2010)

nier..

I saw that in a newletter sent to me by Square Enix, but there wasnt any info in it, although the character does look pretty nice though.. 

So, how does it set itself apart from the other rpgs? Any unique features?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i would give it an 8.5/10
> 
> yeah its been a bit cloudy here the sun will pop out from time to time but thats it(i dont mind though i hate the sun =D)


Really? You hate the sun? Why? Because it's warm and shines a light upon you? I love the sun, except if it gets really warm and you have to get back in the shadow quickly to avoid getting sunburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, btw, don't you guys think this topic should be locked? No offense, but most of your dialogs are IRC standard and therefore I think you should just make a channel like '#SGspeakercorner' or something like that. But then again, you wouldn't be able to read posts made while you weren't online... Hmm... Maybe you can make facebook accounts and talk there?


----------



## doeo (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys!! Who needs photoshopped and edited hard worked on crappy sigs when you can get an awesome googled sig like mine?! > eh?


----------



## mrfatso (May 9, 2010)

Facebook, i don like to chat in there, it feels like a global forum with 100x more spam or maybe it's just me.. 

Thanks overlord for the sun comment, speaking of that, how's your leg? ready to go out for a test walk?

edit: Hi doeo and also, nice sig haha


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> Hey guys!! Who needs photoshopped and edited hard worked on crappy sigs when you can get an awesome googled sig like mine?! > eh?


Uhh... what?

EDIT: My leg?


----------



## doeo (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> doeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... that ;D


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, seriously, that was a completely random post. It isn't ontopic at all.


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> nier..
> 
> I saw that in a newletter sent to me by Square Enix, but there wasnt any info in it, although the character does look pretty nice though..
> 
> ...


i've never liked the sun i try to avoid it for multiple reasons...1.i have very sensitive eyes and if i don't wear sunglasses when im outside i cant see anything everything becomes blurry 2.i dont like warm weather i prefer it to be really cold all the time 3.nightlife is so much better then the daytime,during the day everyone(except me) works and then at night we go party and hit the city =D...i dont ever use IRC i've never liked it much so if this got changed to an IRC less then 10% chance i would use it.facebook and other social websites aren't my thing i used to use myspace quite a bit back in the day but i get bored of that and besides this thread isnt hurting anyone lol theres only like 4-5 people that post here regularly anyway.


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> No, seriously, that was a completely random post. It isn't ontopic at all.


Is this thread ever on topic?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually, no


----------



## mrfatso (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to be accurate, do we even have a topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@syko: am i the only who find it strange that they changed father(in 360 version) to older brother and daughter to sister?What's up with that, i mean why can't they stick to the same script?


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

actually the difference is between the Japanese Version and the English Version now they decided in the US to just release the same game for both PS3/Xbox360 they said that they thought the reception on the characters would be different in the west then in japan so thats why they changed it.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 9, 2010)

Might as well bump in.

Skeenix thought that the Bishy PS3 character was too Japanese

edit: beaten by syko


----------



## DS1 (May 9, 2010)

I've got something 'on-topic'. Some dude said that people spoke Singlish in Just Cause 2, and I was like NO WAY, and the guy was like 'yes way' and posted a video. The video was stupid though, it was just some woman with a sg accent, not actually speaking singlish. He said there was more, but I think he's lying/doesn't know what he's talking about.

Can anyone verify there is/isn't actual singlish in that game?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

lol, Singlish is the most awesome version of English IMO, it's really funny


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

its just an accent and a very bad one at that =/


----------



## DS1 (May 9, 2010)

Aww that's lame. Thanks.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> its just an accent and a very bad one at that =/


Not only that, if you see it written down you'll probably laugh because lots of sentences don't make any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kinda like chinglish


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i didnt mean that its a bad accent all together i just meant the accent of the person in Just Cause 2  =)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay then, I didn't understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No problem


----------



## mrfatso (May 9, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> I've got something 'on-topic'. Some dude said that people spoke Singlish in Just Cause 2, and I was like NO WAY, and the guy was like 'yes way' and posted a video. The video was stupid though, it was just some woman with a sg accent, not actually speaking singlish. He said there was more, but I think he's lying/doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> Can anyone verify there is/isn't actual singlish in that game?



yup, it was just an accent, coincidentally though she did live in Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, according to a newspaper report that i read about her, she had a singaporean mother and an american father, so i guess in a way, there's actually singlish, just that it was a total coincidence . She was attempting to have a exotic accent and somehow she ended up with that


----------



## elixirdream (May 10, 2010)

in my opinion
singlish/manglish tend to cut of a few words from the actual sentence and using unknown slangs/word

for example
don't play play = don't mess with me
careful, i whack you ar! = becareful or i will whack you
eat already ar = had your meal?
i no good = i am not in a good shape/mood
i happy you happy = i don't give a damn whether you like it or not



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> War come, Foreigner say "goodbye, I go home". Your son go war die


your son go war die


----------



## mrfatso (May 10, 2010)

like the saying" I catch no balls"


----------



## syko5150 (May 10, 2010)

i never liked talking in slang or variations of english...when i was growing up my family/people in the area i lived in always spoke spanglish and it got really annoying either speak 1 language or the other don't mix them...lol


----------



## mrfatso (May 10, 2010)

Haha, over here, the government discourage Singlish but we still talk to each other that way, it give us a sense of belonging in a sense, we have our own band of weird-ass english, of cos to many others, they see us as taking a butcher knife and butchering english over and over again.

Singapore


----------



## elixirdream (May 10, 2010)

hahahaha 
i catch no balls?


----------



## mrfatso (May 10, 2010)

apparently that's singlish, i saw it at a website that's sort of a database of singlish words, and i cant post the website because it might offend the little people. 

I guess that's one advantage to being a singaporean, i will be able to understand other country's slang if our own slang is as bad as you have mentioned


----------



## elixirdream (May 10, 2010)

its really very bad until i tend to switch to another channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not really singlish.. is just some language used in malaysia / singapore


----------



## mrfatso (May 10, 2010)

broken chinese and english? 

I know our tv standard is damn low lor. Last time i watch a drama, i could caught a bunch of out of place words that doesnt seem to fill into the script and felt more like the actor/actress (if they can even be called that) have no idea how to read that part of the script and just try and improvise.. 

No idea, if much has changed or has my biases against my channel lessen over the years.. 

Anyway, i no longer watch any tv show, so yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, my dad is watching k drama and all i can say is that, god are those series draggy..


----------



## outgum (May 10, 2010)

i dont really watch tv either, ever since internet became so versatile, theres no point, Amirite?


----------



## mrfatso (May 10, 2010)

ya, i mean if the tv station is showing, for example, My Name is Earl, and they were left with a cliff hanger, so what's next? Pre-internet, we would have wait for that next week to arrive, now, we can just google it up and ta da, the next episode.

Or those tv show that we seen someone mentioned, we can just watch them online, heck, the internet is a huge television in a sense


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, i mean if the tv station is showing, for example, My Name is Earl, and they were left with a cliff hanger, so what's next? Pre-internet, we would have wait for that next week to arrive, now, we can just google it up and ta da, the next episode.
> 
> Or those tv show that we seen someone mentioned, we can just watch them online, heck, the internet is a huge television in a sense


It's even more of a TV when you use your TV screen as your computer monitor


----------



## mrfatso (May 11, 2010)

I wish i can do that though, but well, since i am using my laptop and even then i am not sure how to config a CTV screen to a computer monitor P

Anyway, i like your sig and i wonder how does that even work ?


----------



## syko5150 (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i do my PC is hooked up to a 42" Sharp Aquos =D...it comes in handy because theres a lot of movies i dont want to download/burn(like movies i might watch once and be done with forever) so i just stream them and watch on the computer.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 11, 2010)

Blargh TVs

Do you really need HDMI cables to see full quality 1080p vids in a 1080p monitor?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I wish i can do that though, but well, since i am using my laptop and even then i am not sure how to config a CTV screen to a computer monitor P
> 
> Anyway, i like your sig and i wonder how does that even work ?


Do you mean my sig? With the weird symbols? Or someone else's?


----------



## mrfatso (May 12, 2010)

you sig with the quote "Sorry, cant read, only type" 

Also, overlord, is that your girlfriend?

edit: Also, 3 more days to syko's wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just nice, 2 days later, it will be my turn to be nervous when i graduate


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 12, 2010)

You quote a person in a topic, but instead of posting the quote you just put it all in your sig, it's simple as that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And uhh, yeah, that's my girlfriend alright! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k, it's a dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(T/K)im Petras, Google him/her/it.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You quote a person in a topic, but instead of posting the quote you just put it all in your sig, it's simple as that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The German kid who had sex change two times?


----------



## DS1 (May 12, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You quote a person in a topic, but instead of posting the quote you just put it all in your sig, it's simple as that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, just for future reference so you don't go offending random people.

And just in case anyone asks, my avatar is 80% man and 20% woman.


----------



## mrfatso (May 12, 2010)

Thanks DS1, as for my avatar, it's 100% female, well as female as maplestory characters are... i will changed it probably some day soon


----------



## syko5150 (May 13, 2010)

2 more days til the wedding now lol sorry havent been posting much a lot of friends/family are already flying in been hanging out with them etc...we will be leaving to Greece on sunday morning for a week so i wont be here for that time.


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

No worries about that, you have your grand day coming up, you are getting married with the woman that you love?

What else can i do other than creating a thread congratulating you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless you went on irc for one reason or another, i just change the topic to that as well.

As for me, 17th of May, i am gonna graduate from my school, so hurray to me as well.


----------



## syko5150 (May 13, 2010)

i'll have to give you early congratulations on graduating since i wont be here on the 17th and nope you wont ever see me on IRC lol... my best friend arrived this morning and today is her bday so were going to take her out to celebrate a bit later


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

same for me, an early congrats from me to you on your wedding


----------



## syko5150 (May 13, 2010)

thanks =P im just glad that my foot completely healed in time...im going to a night club in a little while we have the VIP section reserved for my friends bday hopefully everyone doesnt go overboard and get wasted =P either way i'm the designated driver so only a few beers for me tonight haha...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> No worries about that, you have your grand day coming up, you are getting married with the woman that you love?
> 
> What else can i do other than creating a thread congratulating you
> 
> ...


You're going to graduate? Wow, congrats mate! I hope you do well


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Overlord, now  3 more hours before i create a Happy Wedding, Syko thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully after i am out of the army, i will be able to get a job, which i really doubt, 2 years would have pass in the game industry and what i know might be already out dated... which doesnt mean anything to me since i am gonna try and find another field of industry to work in.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Are you going to the army? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have to do that or do you just want to do it?


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

I have to do that, it's either that or go to jail or donate a huge amount of money to the government :\

and yup, since i am above 18 years old and i am pretty sure i can walk and use my arms, i am considered a candidate to waste time in the army


----------



## ShovelThumb (May 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I have to do that, it's either that or go to jail or donate a huge amount of money to the government :\
> 
> and yup, since i am above 18 years old and i am pretty sure i can walk and use my arms, i am considered a candidate to waste time in the army


Better get you some tissues and a shoulder then...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I have to do that, it's either that or go to jail or donate a huge amount of money to the government :\
> 
> and yup, since i am above 18 years old and i am pretty sure i can walk and use my arms, i am considered a candidate to waste time in the army


Aw, that sucks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I can call myself lucky that joining the army isn't obligatory anymore in Belgium, my Dad had to go there but left ASAP, he said it wasn't any fun at all...

I hope I'm not making you said by saying that


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

@Shovelthumb: Nah, i just be laughing my way to the bank, after all i am getting paid 400 dollars for doing nothing other than exercise and learning how to operate a gun. 

@Overlord: Nah, i am not sad, see above sentence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, looks like i will be able to get a new laptop soon and maybe a PS3 and a Wii


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

How long do you need to be in the army then? A year? Or more?


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

2 years and assuming that i didnt offend any of them which most likely i will, probably stuck there for one or 2 more weeks. 

After that, 20 years of job instability for having to return back to the army for reservist training aka army refresher course.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Is it like a National Service type thing Mr Fatso?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Haha, hopefully you'll have fun in the army and afterwards I hope you'll be able to find a job easily


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Is it like a National Service type thing Mr Fatso?



Yup, national service, going to the army, they are basically the same thing.

Thanks overlord, on the bright side, i have a neat stack of money by the time that's over, that i will called it my bum fund


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, off to another topic. Hmm... MMORPG's maybe? I started playing MapleStory and Dragonica again


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

Speaking of which, i had to remove maplestory to make way for portal, unless that game can be removed and reinstall any day after the 24th, then sure, here i return, back to playing private servers and testing Arans out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, how did you find Dragoniac, i tried it and i find that they had a fatal flaw and until that has been fixed, i dont see myself returning anytime soon.

Tried instancing over and over again and look at your window task manager. For me, it shows that they did not removed the memory occupied for the instance, so it was piling up on those rams and before you know, i had to close the program totally in order to play the game again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We scrapped National Service here a while ago but there's still a few countries in Europe that do it.  I've seen it lead on to good things for some people.  Throw yourself into hand to hand training and when you leave you can walk into security/doorman style jobs!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Here's a download for the Dragonica client I'm using, it works perfectly so I suggest you use it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm trying to download Portal now but it seems Steam's servers are overloaded, I guess I'll have to wait a little longer... Anyways, it doesn't matter, it's free till the 24th so I still have lots of time


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

Trolley, i will not be able to do that, since i am diabetic, i will have to look for a safe job, something that doesnt lead to any risk in injuries.

I hate how long those minor wounds heal, it makes me think bad of the good old days where i could fall, graze myself, and be up and ready in a min or 2, instead of making sure this wound has recovered in an hour time.

@overlord: Nah, i am good, since there is an asia server, so less lag for me excluding ram and computer issues


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

I used to play MapleSEA (the Asian server) in Belgium, but never experienced any lag, I wonder how you experience lag, then... Hmm...

Oh, btw, if anyone has some good suggestions for MMORPG's playable with 1GB of RAM, tell me about them


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Trolley, i will not be able to do that, since i am diabetic, i will have to look for a safe job, something that doesnt lead to any risk in injuries.
> 
> I hate how long those minor wounds heal, it makes me think bad of the good old days where i could fall, graze myself, and be up and ready in a min or 2, instead of making sure this wound has recovered in an hour time.



Ah nightmare mate, my nephew has the same problem.  He really wanted to take up full contact Kick Boxing but couldn't for the same reason.  It should still come in handy though, over here at least people look on military service as very favourable to a persons character when hiring.  Well, as long as the military record is clean obviously.  Do they offer other training options as well, stuff like electronics, computers etc?  I know people who couldn't go to college/uni that signed up and got qualifications that helped them get really good jobs after they've left. (Sorry if I sound a little ignorant, I don't know much about the SG military)


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not the only one who's ignorant on SG military since i too, have no idea if they will provide any training options, well, i probably will be allowed to return home once a month or maybe once a week. When that happens, i give an update maybe here or at the blog section


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Oh, that's right! Now that Dave mentioned it I thought of it again, in Belgium you can go in the army but not ever have to use a gun, you just apply to become IT'er. I don't know about the SG army but I don't think there should be much of a difference.


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

i don't think so, in here, we are split into categories and assigned some sort of group, like Pes-A/Pes-B all the way to Pes-F.

Pes-A are for the really fit guys, Pes-B would be for people who are less fit and so on and so fro and supposely especially if you have no medicial condition, each rank would required less and less physical activites.

Pes C and below will be working in the admin sector, they will be doing the paperworks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and since i am in Pes-B , why am i there, i have no idea, but never the less, since i am in Pes-B, we are the foot soldiers, so probably we will not be handling the IT side.


----------



## syko5150 (May 13, 2010)

lol we ended up only staying at the nightclub til 12:30am had to get everyone back to the house now i have to venture off to go pick up my father,brother and sister at the airport they arrive in like just under 2 hours


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Oh, too bad, but at least you'll be able to work out then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And lots of nice women will say 'oh wow look at that mrfatso, he's such a manly man!'


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh, too bad, but at least you'll be able to work out then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'll have to change his username to mrslimmo or mrbuffo!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

mrhadsome or mrhandsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, you should post some pics of you, mrfatso


----------



## syko5150 (May 13, 2010)

ok ill be back later after i pick people up and get a bit of sleep haha


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> ok ill be back later after i pick people up and get a bit of sleep haha


Make sure you've got enough sleep for the wedding, okay?


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

Good Morning!!!
RISE AND SHINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its a friday...........

how are you guys today... especially the guy who is having his bigday real soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
how is the weather in SG ?
lately is being crazy!!! hot scorching sun then freaking heavy rain in the evening


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i got a bit of sleep and sent my daughter off to school lol...the house is packed now i got my parents and siblings here and 2 of my friends are staying with us as well...i put everyone else at the Park Hyatt hotel.

@overlordnadrian:we are having a night wedding starts at 6pm so i can sleep in til noon tomorrow haha


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Good morning, Elix. you day approaches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Syko, did i hear you say you are getting married?


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

yup we were going to get married years ago but we decided to wait til she finished school and everything then she finished and we decided to move from the US to Japan so we had to reschedule it haha and tomorrow is the day...


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> yup we were going to get married years ago but we decided to wait til she finished school and everything then she finished and we decided to move from the US to Japan so we had to reschedule it haha and tomorrow is the day...



Good luck, wait.... finish school? like what school? elementary? high school?


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

lol well i finished college early because i graduated high school 2 years early so she was 2 years behind me in school so she just finished college and we decided its time to finally make things official.


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol well i finished college early because i graduated high school 2 years early so she was 2 years behind me in school so she just finished college and we decided its time to finally make things official.



I am now confused, but i won't sniff up your personal life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




make sure to post weeding pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:yaywedding:


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

lol confused? its not that difficult


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

I was talking about you daughter... you said you will marry once she leaves school..... or were you talking about both of you? your wife and you.

Well... Good luck!


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

lol oh i see what you're saying haha nah i meant that when my fiancee finished school we would get married haha =D


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Ah, now i get it!!!!!!

Will you get us pictures?


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Well, overlord, the only pics that is decent enough would be on my facebook profile, so let me find that and see if i am able to paste the pic here.



Spoiler



I am the chinese dude beside my 2 malay friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Anyway, speaking of mmo, i am just waiting for monster forest online to get to open beta, so i can catch some monsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing that i didnt like is that maybe it's cos it's pokemon+harvest moon+trading card game + turn based battle, the whole game feels alot more draggy and grindy than it should be, but cos it's pokemon, i probably still be playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> Good Morning!!!
> RISE AND SHINE
> 
> 
> ...



Today is pretty cooling at the moment. Probably rained while i was asleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Syko:

Well, today's your bachelor day sort-of?

What are your plans?


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

@ifish im not going to be taking pics we hired a professional photographer so when they get developed ill scan them =P....

@mrfatso youre not fat =D ahaha and yes today is my bachelor party and i have no idea what im doing they're taking me out though i want to drink and have fun but my bachelor party isnt a typical one since most of my friends are female but my brother and her brother are planning everything together...

our flight leaves sunday morning and ill be gone for 10 days.


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

well, i used to be chubby, now i am all skinny and lean and stuff


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Wait, syko. i am confused are you in usa or japan?


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

He is in Japan, he has been in there for quite a  while now


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 silly me


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

hi, i am back

i preordered my scds2 and it was shipped  
i am suppose to be happy but i am not happy at all

because i just found out that the PROFESSIONALISM that they claimed to have
is utter bullshit, they can't even give me a proper tracking number for my DHL service
i am talking about DHL not EMS or those REGISTERED POST!!!

i check the tracking number they gave me with my other DHL order
is one DIGIT short....
and the tracking number doesn't even look like one
it looks more like some invoice number

this is how it looks

000009XXX

and this is what i got from my recent purchase

9662189XXX

see any differences?


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i went to go get some coffee to stay awake =P

@ifish i moved to Japan at the end of November
@elixir thats why i prefer to just buy things in store(i know its a flashcart not in stores) but i cant stand the headaches i get from ordering things online...


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i went to go get some coffee to stay awake =P
> 
> @ifish i moved to Japan at the end of November
> @elixir thats why i prefer to just buy things in store(i know its a flashcart not in stores) but i cant stand the headaches i get from ordering things online...



i usually buy things online
most of the time.. no problem
however, shoptemp is the worst


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i usually buy things online
> most of the time.. no problem
> however, *shoptemp is the worst*


shh they'll hear you =P...not me i usually plan out what i want to buy go to store to find it and browse other things while im there and i'm too damn impatient to wait for something to come in the mail lol


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

In celebration of your wedding, i just went out for my exercise and returned with 3 rum balls, 1 cheese pastry, 1 curry puff with egg and 1 black pepper chicken puff, i have a feast during my tea break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Syko: Be like me and spam 10 cups of coffee, that was enough to help me last till the next day 6am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad i buy my stuff offline, the downside would be the price jacking, but hey, i am fine with that.


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

lol then you post your fry 100 cups of coffee avatar again?

i never drink hard liqour but tonight i will my favorite is Captain Morgan i love rum =p and then ill stick to New Castle the rest of the time


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

i am speaking the fact..
if you can't facilitate the tracking no.
they don't claim yourself as professionals (our knowledge your needs)
this is how i perceive that phrase

CRAP


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i would complain to them about it tracking number is important so you know they did in fact send it


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

i will start a thread in gbatemp in a short while
say 2 hours from now

yes... a tracking number is important because i PAID for it..
if i am paying for registered mail then i will just shutup..


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

one thing i dont like about online shopping is if you buy an item for cheap online and get free shipping it will end up taking forever and if you buy quick shipping you end up paying more then if you just went to the store to get it...i need to call the store and see if they will hold my reservation of Red Dead Redemption since i wont be here for 10 days and it comes out next week =/...i love the western games like Gun and Red Dead Revolver and Call of Juarez =P


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol then you post your fry 100 cups of coffee avatar again?
> 
> i never drink hard liqour but tonight i will my favorite is Captain Morgan i love rum =p and then ill stick to New Castle the rest of the time



Ya, i should do that, maplestory ds has been cleared, well, 1 part anyway, so it's that time of the day for the next change in avatar


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

lol well i should change my avatar except thats my tattoo =P so i know no one else will have a similar avatar haha


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

ya, having a unique avatar is great, all they have to look at it and without looking at your nick, they will know who u are


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

haha yeah and cool you put the Fry avatar back i liked that one better then the crappy model of a MS character =D ahaha


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

No worries, i was running out of ideas on what to use as my avatar next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably if i could get hold of me in the graduation gown, i could switch that as my avatar next


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

ok i think im going to take a nap before the bachelor party =P ill be on before i go =P


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Have fun with your bachelor party and say hi to marriage life for me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Hey mrfatso, you look awesome! And I see you have facebook, may I ask what it is?


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Hey mrfatso, you look awesome! And I see you have facebook, may I ask what it is?


http://www.facebook.com/MrFatso

I'm shocked you didn't have enough common sense to try this!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, I'm retarded


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yesh!! domination is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait, overlord, did you added me as a friend just now? I didn't even remember that nickname search feature.


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

hooo, what a surprise to have domination !!!!

after 24 hours still no shipping info...
LOL................
/me = angry n00b


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Elixir, go rage at the supercard thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See if lao da will reply u ma and see what is the rely this time round. 

haha, finally the regulars at this thread are returning, when will we see pika again or delta


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

I'm actually here at a lot of times, but I have no idea what topic all of you are discussing and don't join in. And I don't bother to flip pages.

Anyways, after following this year's U.K. elections, I believe Singapore also needs an electoral reform... The first-past-the-post system is flawed beyond flawed. PAP had only 60+% of the vote, but it has almost complete dominance over the parliament. It's as bad as the Lib Dems with 30+% votes and only having 50+ seats. The statistics all don't match up. The people's votes are wasted into nothing.


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

i didnt know that our votes got effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But still, next year i can vote le, 21 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess next year than i care about election 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, isnt the current topic about mmorpg or was it about syko's wedding?


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

i am not going to rage at the supercard thread
meanwhile i will think they gave me the wrong number
which is what i am trying to say...
hopefully i will get it not later by monday...

seriously, i am really very dissapointed
i have been purchasing stuff from HK, JAPAN
all EMS took is just 3-4 days
for instance if someone post the good on thursday... it usually reach my house by monday or tuesday
whereas DHL,UPS is always the next day
the only time i need to wait for 3 days is because the shipment posted on friday and it reaches here on saturday


been there.. done that many times


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Elix, give in a support ticket? if you payed for fast shipping and a tracking number it should work! give in a support ticket, or complaine. 

But, the price was still good for it, and you get it befor other shops


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

ifish,
read this...
http://gbatemp.net/t226539-dstwo-shipped?s...p;#entry2828649

the reply i received


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> this is a valid DHL Reference Number (the second link that was given to you in the e-mail, http://track.dhl-usa.com/TrackByRef.asp ) however it's possible that no tracking data is currently associated to it.
> DHL tracking information is generally available within 24 hours, but this can sometimes take a little more time for a reason we ignore.
> ...



it only become available to you
when it is registered with DHL
so before it is registered with DHL
that means it is not shipped

is still either on their runners hand or they just gave me the wrong tracking ID
which i believe is the later.

like i mentioned above
usually... they collect the shipment at night
and you will get instant update from them!
trust me.... thats how it works and that what we actually Pay for

by 11pm.. it is usually on its way to take a plane or something


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

elixir, want to bump syko wedding thread and wish him a successful wedding or should we let it sleep till tomorrow morning?


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

he won't be reading this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will just necrobump it by tomorrow


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Current topic is indeed MMORPG's, I'll widen it to just MMO's so I can include stuff like Portal, CoD (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), etc.

And yes, I added you on facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I shall become a regular here too, it's a nice way to discuss random stuff


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also, I shall become a regular here too, it's a nice way to discuss random stuff



This has been a spam thread for like dunno how long and you never noticed it?

You need to know more about then temp.


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently, i am just waiting for Monster Forest Online to get to open beta status, just so that i can play pokemon, harvest moon and yu-gi-oh and final fantasy and get bored of those 4 series in 1 shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what mmo have u guys been playing recently or what was the last mmo that u guys played?

Also, dom is the co-founder of this thread


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have noticed it before and posted in it a couple of times, but could never be arsed to read everything. Mind, I wasn't very active back then. Now I'm probably (one of) the most active tempers, so I started posting in this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last MMO's I played were Maple and Dragonica (obviously) and yesterday I downloaded Portal cos it was free, so I'll most likely give it a try later today or tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took me half a day to download the damn game though, even though it said it was downloading at 650 KB/s


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

i tried portal and i can say that it's interesting game, but some of the puzzles are just too annoying so after getting to the 15th room, i just gave up and deleted the game.

I just don't get what could have cause the game to required 5G worth of space, there doesnt seem to be alot of models or content.

So far, i like the idea of creating portals to solve puzzle but i don't really like the game, it's not really my type of game. 

The previous mmo would be Wonder King i guess, i was kinda burnt out of all those 3D rpg that forgive me for this following statement.

Just that i find that those 3D mmorpg just feels pretty generic, other than 1 or 2 features, they all know the same, so after playing and hitting level 20 in each and every one of those mmo, i gave up.

So far, the only mmo that i enjoyed excluding the addictive maplestory would be Lunia and Rappelz.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

I've heard of Lunia but have not yet played it, how is it? And what kind of game is Rappelz?

BTW, who here used to play RunEscape?


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Also, dom is the co-founder of this thread



The history of his thread is quite stupid actually.

Antonkan's attention-seeking stint of creating the "cheat database" thread met with bad response and Toni moved the thread to the EOF. Then we spammed there, and Singaporeans were the regulars. So I suggested "Hey, why do't we create a thread for Singaporeans to chat?" And thus, the birth of the SG Speaker Corner.

It was pretty relevant back at the start, then we off-tracked and became a spam thread. And I stopped coming here altogether because I don't really have much t talk about.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

I wonder why antonkan doesn't come here often anymore actually, he was annoying at first but became a nice guy later on, probably got loads of work for school. He only visits like once every 2 months... Poor guy, I hope he makes a comeback this Summer


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

So, today is sykos big day!! 

Hope it goes smooth


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i do as well lol...didn't get much sleep its currently 6:15am just under 12 hours to go...i drank so much last night im still a little buzzed =P


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

You guys getting ready?

Oh, Dunking your head in freezing water wakes you up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mythbusters never lies


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

well im not having trouble being awake im wide awake couldnt sleep lol...i wont start getting ready til around 3pm or so


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Just gave Portal a try, I kind of like it, but it's not something I can play all day long, because I really need some more action in my games. Still, the puzzles are really good


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Nadrian, i played it all fucking night! >______<

Syko, Going to have a big party after? or a honeymoon?


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i prefer RPG,RTS,TPS & H&S games...

theres going to be a big party after. the wedding will only be like 45min-1hour then party party party =P our flight leaves tomorrow to Greece.


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Cool beans!!

Next up, sexy time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nah, i kid. i kid


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Nadrian, i played it all fucking night! >______


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Cool beans!!
> 
> Next up, sexy time
> 
> ...


lol like that hasnt happened already? lol we do have a kid already =P


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

I know, But... Your vacation should be romantic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never said have another kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 protection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nadrian, I did not


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

lol we've managed just fine at not having any more kids i mean my daughter is going to be 10 this year lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

A kid? Cool! Is it a boy or a girl, and how old is he/she?


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Going to be 10!?!?!? what!!! you had a kid 10 years ago :/ i am only 15!! V_V

Maybe you are older then i think


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i have a 9 year old daughter

@ifish: she was born almost 2 months after i turned 15 lol...


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Syko, You can celebrate with video games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, what systems do you have?

YOU HAD A KID AT 15!?!?!?!?!? That is just crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that explains it.


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i have every system since the NES came out lol but for the newer consoles/handhelds my 360/PSP are keeping the dust off of my furniture =P

@ifish yeah but having kids that young in Los Angeles is normal its almost weird to see people have kids after they turn 18 lol...


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Oh, LA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How did you support it? i don't think i want a kid at this age.

I HAVE NOT EVER HAD SEX YET


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

well the first year my dad and her parents helped out and i just massively focused on school trying to finish as fast as possible(thats how i finished 2 years early)then when i was 16 i started working and my dad got me an apartment and i paid the rent to him.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

A kid at 15? Incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like ifish, I've not even had any kind of sex yet, and I'm 16


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

You were already living alone at 16!?!?

Wow, at least you are smart enough to stay with the same person *i think* like most 15 year olds don't stay together


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

well theres nothing wrong with not having sex at that age but in our case we grew up together since we were 6 and lived on the same street and we used to be alone together all the time over the years with our parents working so things happen.we do regret having a kid so young but we managed to make it work we both finished college and now were making good money and just recently bought our 2nd house =P

@ifish no...i lived in the apartment on my own she lived with her parents til she was 18 then moved with me


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Great to hear!! I have not even EVER kissed a girl, maybe dated... not sure :|

Do you like being a father? like is it rewarding?

@syko, so you lived alone at 16


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Well, I've not even had a girlfriend yet so I don't know when that secks is going to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it will in time, I guess. There's an incredibly beautiful girl in my school, she's 2 years younger than me and I think she hasn't ever really noticed me (I tend to slip past most people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'm too shy to ask her out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Know what, I WILL ask her out, whenever I see her alone somewhere and when I'm alone too. I'll probably be rejected, but I don't care anymore


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

yeah i do enjoy being a father now but i didnt really the first couple of years i was very unprepared for it...the first 2 or 3 years she did most of the work with raising her while i focused on work/school so all of my money went to rent/food/child stuff(diapers etc)...but i finished college 5 years ago and started working at a really good paying job saved up money and started my own business working on classic cars then from that i opened a liquor store and bought my house & vacation house in Australia...then i sold the 2 businesses & house last year and moved to japan bought a house here and bought an apartment complex that brings in all my money at the moment...im currently looking to buy more businesses but i've been waiting til after the wedding and stuff... sorry for wall of text lol...

@nadrian: i was very shy when i was younger the best thing to do is just go for it and if you get rejected oh well thats life theres plenty of girls other then that 1 =P


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

I tend to be awkard at times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Syko,  you daughter likes games?

You sound so successful!


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

well she had been only playing the basics like mario/kirby/imagine series until recently now i got her into RPG shes into Star Ocean & Dragon Quest not so much Final Fantasy. i keep her away from Mature rated games and for Teen rated i try to keep it limited based on the content of the game so i don't just let her play anything.


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

What a good daddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








What made you want to move to japan? why not anywhere else?


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

her parents moved back to japan about 4 years ago and she said she wanted to be closer to them and i can live without my family(parents & siblings etc) so we moved here I SUCK HORRIBLY AT THE LANGUAGE!!!!! lol... so i depend on her to translate for me.


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Ah..... I would love to visit japan, but not really live there


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

it takes some getting used to but im enjoying it so far we had been to japan multiple times over the years but never more then a week or 2 at a time.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

I'd love to live in Japan, it might have some strict, fucked up rules, but it's the country of revolution and innovation!  (and they get most games first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i still buy US releases of the games but at an increased price the only time i play Japanese games is if she feels like translating for me i like knowing the story and don't feel like playing it without a purpose.


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

When i am older, if i am still on GBAtempp *or if it is still around* i plan *maybe* to make a gbatemp meet up in canada


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

i don't really do anything on the Temp other then chat on here mostly or respond to some posts i find interesting...im already bored of the Wii/DS scene and i decided not to pirate anymore...games arent as fun when pirated.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

I plan on some kind of GBAtemp meetup in Belgium (it's a damn small country) but I would have absolutely no idea what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's actually a bunch of high-posting tempers from Belgium, which is p0wn


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

Well... i am off to play world of goo, tata Syko ad nadrian!!

We will chat later, t'was fun


----------



## syko5150 (May 14, 2010)

lol i cant do a Japan temper meet up theres like less then 10 people on the Temp from Japan that arent just using the flag lol...


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

*cough*war*cough


----------



## elixirdream (May 15, 2010)

hahahhahaa
ohayo syko
shinkon omedetou gozaimasu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hows the day coming / going


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Mornin'/Evenin/ elix!!!

How are you?


----------



## elixirdream (May 15, 2010)

i am ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



was hacking a few codes
the tracking number is still not valid
LOL

how about you? fishing around?


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

lol time is going by extremely slow for me today i want 6pm to come already but the clock is laughing at me and almost seems like its going backwards lol...


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

Congrats man.

Hope your wedding is a success. Did you invite any band to play at your wedding? I remember you saying H.I.M. the last time. 

And you still having a gothic wedding? So what does a gothic wedding look like? Describe it a little please.


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Elix, i am getting frustrated with portal


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Elix, i am getting frustrated with portal


What level are you in?


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think 15 or 14


----------



## elixirdream (May 15, 2010)

syko,
congrats and go play some game
*hideS*


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Elix, you should of gone....


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

@dom Thanks,we were trying to get HIM to do it but they were going to be busy so we managed to get Moi dix Mois to play they're a Japanese band...its going to be really dark with candles everyone will be dressed in black except for my fiancee who will be in a red dress...


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Syko, i am looking foward to pictures!!


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

idk how long it takes to develop the pics after but ill try to steal some from my friends/family cameras =P


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

I juat want to see you and the wife


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> @dom Thanks,we were trying to get HIM to do it but they were going to be busy so we managed to get Moi dix Mois to play they're a Japanese band...its going to be really dark with candles everyone will be dressed in black except for my fiancee who will be in a red dress...



I know she doesn't like you to post her pictures on the internet, so at least some pics of you and the venue?

And the sounds great, Japanese bands aren't bad either. 

And you should start getting used to using the word "wife" on her already.


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

lol just picture a really tall man with a really short woman there you go LMAO!!!!!


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

I mean like the dress and the decor... sounds nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, ENJOY!


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

oh ok =P yeah we wanted to do anything except a traditional wedding those are so boring...


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

I WANT A POKEMON WEDDING!!


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

lol why? and good lucky finding a woman that will be ok with that ahaha


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Haha, i guess. i just want one. i don't think i will even get a girl friend before 20 years old


----------



## elixirdream (May 15, 2010)

never conclude and predict things for yourself
is not like you know what is going to happen tomorrow
one should really think about others than predicting i will have a gf tomorrow or when i am 30


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Well, i do like a girl.....


----------



## mrfatso (May 15, 2010)

Back to current topic: So, after your wedding, planning to go anywhere for your honeymoon?

Off current topic:



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I've heard of Lunia but have not yet played it, how is it? And what kind of game is Rappelz?
> 
> BTW, who here used to play RunEscape?



Lunia is ... let me see if i can remember it, it's been over 3 years since i last played any of those 2. It's like one of those side scrolling beat them up that u see in arcades.  There are often hidden treasures in every stage and at the end of the stage, u get a ranking.

Each stage has it's own story, so u usually will be seeing a cutscene. You can also deal some pretty nice combos with your skills, each character have their own style of attack and their own special attack, for some of them, pressing the special attack will cause them to cast cure on your team memeber, for others, it will be juggling them on the air. 


Rapplez, let's see , if i remember it's a game where u can go around catching pets to fight along side you. Your pet will leveled up and earn new skills. It skill system was something that i didnt see before, every enemy that u kill will give you training points and u can use these points to level up your skill kinda like final fantasy tactic.


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

@mrfatso we're leaving tomorrow to Greece for 10 days =P


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

My mom goes to greece every year for a work meeting


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

i have a friend there who will be our tour guide =P...


----------



## mrfatso (May 15, 2010)

haha, wouldnt it be concidence if during the 10 days, ifish's mom met them?


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

My mom is going in june


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

lol well i stick out in public at least in Japan i do because im so tall =P


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Ifi  ever go to japan and see a tall person i will greet them


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

haha well i've seen some really tall people here but usually foreigners just visiting and another reason i stick out is because i'm not asian haha


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

You need to come to canada


----------



## mrfatso (May 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Ifi  ever go to japan and see a tall person i will greet them



click on syko's profile and see who he is, that way u will minimize the chance of u appearing to be weird in their face. I mean don't u feel it strange if someone just walks up to you and greet you?


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

No! i am social


----------



## syko5150 (May 15, 2010)

ok im going to get some lunch with the family then going to start getting ready ill be back on the 25th =P


----------



## mrfatso (May 15, 2010)

haha, that's 3 days after my brother's birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, i will find it weird that people called out to me, but never the less, i will still wave back


----------



## iFish (May 15, 2010)

Oh, tatty bai syko! enjoy! tell us how it goes!!


----------



## mrfatso (May 16, 2010)

Anyway, let's switch topic, any interesting thing happened to u guys?

For me, i guess i finally managed to get another spare ps2 after going to my friend house and finding a corner and sit till i see his face, u guys can call it stalking or whatever, i just call that camping in front of my friend's house haha


----------



## elixirdream (May 16, 2010)

that also depending on whether he wish to give it to you or not

hahahaha
i am getting the hang of lost planet 2..
after some due...
finally


----------



## iPikachu (May 16, 2010)

i went to Wild wild wet on friday... the next day woke up with cramps all over >_>


and my exams are over, this time chinese paper i didnt sleep


----------



## mrfatso (May 16, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> that also depending on whether he wish to give it to you or not
> 
> hahahaha
> i am getting the hang of lost planet 2..
> ...



well, he promised me the ps2 so i am there to make sure he fullfilled it, and well, i got it, but damn it's really dusty, anyway, i have no idea how his modchip works, so in the meantime, i will let the ps2 get back to gathering dust until i have the money to buy legit games.


----------



## elixirdream (May 16, 2010)

i thought all you need to do is just putting the backup disk and you are ready to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahaa
lost planet2 is fun
managed to take my machine gun and play like a sniper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



finally, getting a little used to the controls
guess i am catching up for all these years on not playing shooters


----------



## mrfatso (May 16, 2010)

i don't know haha, the ps2 doesnt seem to be able to read my backup disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The original copy on the other hand is good to go, but one thing that i am paranoid enough is that i am worry that my seldomly used disc will one day have enough scatches to render it unplayable and when that day come, i do not have a spare copy of that . 

Anyway, u can try those fps mmo like gantz, s4 league, black shot.

I will say, go with s4 league, that mmo is pretty easy and the guns are not like other mmo where even when u are log off, the trial period for that gun carry on. In S4, those free guns that u have, their countdown only starts as long as u are using it, so if u put it in your storage, the trial period will remain


----------



## elixirdream (May 16, 2010)

there is a GANTZ mmo?
wtfffffffffffffffff

where.......................
hahahahahaha

nah, i won't go online.. don't have that sort of time
actually, i bought another game name lost/last rebellion
some strategy game that was made by nippon ichi
its done by the disgaea company...

anyway, didn't regret getting lost planet 2 (i could have pirate it on xbox360)
because the price i got was alright (it might not be the cheapest but it was really reasonable)
RM 135 its like 39 USD


----------



## mrfatso (May 16, 2010)

not that gantz, it's another gunz or something, wait, let me find the link.

oops, it's a typo, the game is called Gunz Online and the link is here: http://gunz.ijji.com/index.nhn


Anyway, u can give the game a shot, i quit gunz after sucking too much, that and botters are kinda annoying. But it's pretty cool, u can run along the way, wall jump and do all sort of cool moves. Katana ftw by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer that to using dagger.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

Gunz is a pretty cool game, last time I played it was years ago though, I might give it a try again now to see if anything's changed


----------



## mrfatso (May 17, 2010)

If anything has changed, mind telling me, i don't mind returning, i could enjoy getting own and bein a good meat shield for my team mates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, today's graduation was surprisingly fast. All i did was wear my dress and got up and shake hands with the minister and next, got to another venue and collect my diploma, it was that quick. Just that the rest of the time was padded with us sitting through songs and speeches and the usual stuff. 

Anyway, well, i will post a recent picture of me as soon as the picture arrived


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 17, 2010)

Yes my Facebook has been flooded with status updates of 'GRADUATED' AND 'IT'S OVER, YAY', etc. etc.

Blah I still have half a sem more. And I'm going to be graduating with the '08 batch. Means I have to leave army halfway and wear the gown while being bald to take photos. :/

Edit: mrfatso, you know Kim Kai and Faqrullah? o_o


----------



## mrfatso (May 18, 2010)

O.o you are his friends too?

and ya i know them, yesterday went out with them and went bowling haha.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 18, 2010)

Yeah lol, same club. Noticed because Kim Kai updated his status update about bowling and you also posted about it in the what did you do 2 hours ago topic on here. ^^;


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Haha, so you guys know each other IRL? Awesome!


----------



## mrfatso (May 19, 2010)

not really, i know flame's friend, but i have no idea who flame is in real life, other than he's younger than me by 1 year, i think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about u overlord, any tempers that u know in real life as well?


----------



## iFish (May 19, 2010)

There is a temper who goes to mah school... dont wont tell me who the fuck he is!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he said this

http://tweetphoto.com/23015892

THAT MESSAGE IS NOT FUCKING USEFULL!!


----------



## elixirdream (May 19, 2010)

how difficult is that for you to guess?
LOL...

i wish to meet ifikachu in real life


----------



## mrfatso (May 19, 2010)

elixir, u have her pic on facebook, just treat it as the next best thing to seeing her in real life


----------



## elixirdream (May 19, 2010)

hahahahaa....
its alright....

anyway.. is a ps3 spree for me
bought 5 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



guess is a switch between 3D dot, FF13, lostplanet2
yeah, am back to the gaming business


----------



## mrfatso (May 19, 2010)

YES!!! FINALLY!! I was wondering when will you finally enjoy playing games instead of rushing through and hacking codes only. 

As for me, well, i am back to monster forest or what i called it as pokemon+yugioh+farmville+tba+lotsofgrind+nictoine mmo..


----------



## iFish (May 19, 2010)

Elix, it is VERY hard >.> i am hoping they will approch me today at school......

Oh, elix. get modnation racers once it comes out


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

I know 3 tempers IRL. Well, two of those, strawhat-san and remigo, are friends since I was in kindergarten. Then, the 3rd one, DieForIt, I had never seen him before, until all of a sudden I got a PM from him saying he seemed to recognize me on one of the pics I posted in the Temper Pics thread. We had a small conversation, and we figured out that he lives in the same street as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also he is a patient of my Dad (he's a doctor)


----------



## elixirdream (May 19, 2010)

ifikachu... i need you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just now i was playing lost planet 2
wtf... the canon is fucking powderful!!!
then i finally found a VS...
went up to it and start gatling the damn canon!!!
upon successful destroy the canon i actually fell off the train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DEAD

damn pissed...

on one ocassion i cleared the 2nd part then have to battle the boss
the problem was... damn
i don't even know what the hell i need to do :!??!?!?!!
its like i need to control the rail way gun 
but hey.. thats the first time i see a rail way gun...
end up train destroyed by the giant monster.. CRAP
i wish i could just use the helicopter and kill the beast


----------



## mrfatso (May 20, 2010)

and before u know it, elixir end up making codes for PS3 as soon as code junkie release a AR for ps3 haha.


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

seriously, i would .... at least PS3, 360 got lesser n00bs
not as bad as those we see on DS
they are just ignorant and ungrateful


----------



## mrfatso (May 20, 2010)

hmm, who can we blame on that? The ease of how just about anyone, technological savvy or not, can pirate games on DS which leads to just about any kids with money in their wallet, who is able get his hands on a flashcart? 



or some other factor?


----------



## iPikachu (May 20, 2010)

fatso why you play monster forest!


----------



## iFish (May 20, 2010)

today we had the 1 first end of the year math test.

IT WAS SO HARD!! ;_;

i did it, but it took me 4 hours. we had 3 hours and then i was allowed extra time.

And in a few weeks we have ANOTHER math exam ;_;

i am so stressed


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 20, 2010)

I have two maths exams right after another, 4 hours on Monday (in 2 weeks) and 3 hours on Tuesday. Fucked up.


----------



## mrfatso (May 21, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> fatso why you play monster forest!



Cos i am looking for a short cut to drain whatever joy i once had for gaming to obvilion, that way when i am in NS, i will feel less pain from being separated from my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and since i am sick of pokemon/yugioh/harvest moon and find them sort of shovelware in that, other than graphical changes, nothing much has changed over the years(ignoring the marriage part). 

So, 3 of my most loved&hated game together in 1 mmo, it really works, i felt all life that i once had drained and replaced with nolifeness


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

i am counting down on 2 things
one on mrfatso and one about myself
i wonderwhich will reach first?
i will go for my countdown!

its another weekend..
today is damn gloomy.. my mood seems to be very bad
i have no idea why.. therefore, am not going to work on any release
taking a break


----------



## mrfatso (May 21, 2010)

For your answer, play more violent game, i feel less stressed after running amok in prototype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elixir, what do u have to countdown to?

Anyway, brighter news would be tales of innoence mentioned a release date, hopefully it's after i went to army so my aim of removing joy from playing game will succeed


----------



## iPikachu (May 21, 2010)

what's童话短路? tong hua is children's storeis or something... but short circuit does not make sense.


----------



## mrfatso (May 21, 2010)

err, short children stories/tales ?

That's the only phrase that make sense when i saw those words. Those are for your chinese homework?


----------



## iPikachu (May 22, 2010)

eh no that's the phrase that was given for the (chinese) newspaper's art section... i want to draw for teh lulz and send stuff there


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I have two maths exams right after another, 4 hours on Monday (in 2 weeks) and 3 hours on Tuesday. Fucked up.



Don't you have oral exams too?

At least It was like that in my case 4 years ago in Belgium :S


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2010)

ifikachu...
hope this will help you on your work
http://www.google.com.my/search?client=ope...-8&oe=utf-8

please do check google for today
is damn cool


----------



## iPikachu (May 22, 2010)

the pac man thing right? played with my sister... althougfh she did nothing but run about


so children's short stories?


ANYONE KNOW WHY MY HOTMAIL CAN OPEN RED MY MESSAGESCD:


----------



## mrfatso (May 22, 2010)

pika: i have no idea, i experience that before, and now i split my emails into 2 account.

gmail and hotmail, important email websites are changed to gmail, spam and not that important email are still using my hotmail


----------



## elixirdream (May 23, 2010)

what a n00b i was
i didn't know they have romancing saga 1 and 2 on SNES
i think i will start making some codes for those 2 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the easy way out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anywya, i want romancing saga 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn that one is GREAT


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

well, we cant be expert on everything, so anyway, got the english patch for those 2?

Anyway, elixir, good news, there's a english translation for romancing saga 3 as well @ here: http://www.infinimana.com/rs3/

Anyway, strange i thought i remember seeing a english patch for the 1st, guess i was just sleepy..


----------



## elixirdream (May 23, 2010)

i know there is .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



infact i think i have it in my rom pack..

hmmm...
still need to figure out how to get it work on my NTSC U wii
i think is like some region locked thing
even i tried removing the region to free yet the same problem

argh... maybe i need some cios or whatever shit
damn it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, sorry for the late reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I have oral exams for some subjects: English, Dutch, French and Latin. That's all the languages I get at school. I don't have any oral exams for maths though. Luckily


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

u guys have oral exam for english?

If i remember correctly, for me, i only have oral exams for chinese and japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they are right about japanese not being easy but then again, if i find japanese easy after 1 year, something is really wrong with me :\


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, but I'm quite good at speaking English so the exam is not a problem for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Japanese is quite an easy language, if you don't think of the kanji


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

ya, especially if you learn chinese as well, it weird the heck out of me when i saw that hey, i know this word, it's  and my japanese teacher would look at me funny and tell me that that isn't it's meaning and that it's close but different.

It really messed up my brain and i blame the jackass chinese that taught the first japanese that language, if he didnt screwed up, we have 1 less complex language in the world


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Chinese is one hell of a difficult language, what with the fact that if you pronounce a word differently, it gets an entirely new meaning, I mean, that's just fucked up, isn't it?


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

i don't know, i actually find chinese all right, but then again, being born as a chinese and spent 10 years learning the language. 

probably the same for all of us, we find our own native language alright, but the other foreign languages, to us, it's probably the hardest language in the world.

I think what you meant is adding or reducing one extra stroke of a chinese word can lead it to being a totally different word all together?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Actually I think Dutch is one hell of a hard language, because every year the spelling of lots of words changes, and our grammar makes absolutely no sense at all. Seriously.

And yeah, adding the strokes to the characters is what I meant to say.


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

sound like dutch is one heck of a language to learn, if the spelling changes annually, how do they keep up with all the correct spelling?

It's a miracle anyone pass those test without the teacher crossing out your letter and filled it with circles detailing spelling mistakes.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Well, the truth is, no one still knows what the correct spelling of all those words is. And the teacher's don't know it either, so unless if the spelling errors are really big, they don't care if there's spelling mistakes in your homework or not because they don't even know


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

Cool, but still, this will be really confusing, if it's me, i would have been stuck in year 1 for the 6th time since every year i am remembering a totally different word due to all of the confusion.

On the other hand, this would make it a pretty easy subject since as long as the mistake isnt major, they would have let u get away with it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

It is, actually. I almost always score really high (well, I'm good at languages in general but still) so that's quite awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, different subject, do you know the MMORPG Fiesta? I think it's quite cool, it's like Runescape in terms of gameplay but much cooler, the only thing I find annoying is that it's hard to see everything on a 10 inch monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's boxes everywhere and I can't figure out how to close them


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

Fiesta, i might have played that game during closed beta but other than that, i don't remember much about it. I do remember attempting a castle party quest and everyone else getting owned and i was the sole survivor to face off with a boss, needless to say, i got owned badly.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Are you interested in playing it again? Because then you could be in a guild with me and ortomedius (if you download the EU client), that would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else who plays Fiesta on the EU client, tell me about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, 400 pages, wtf


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

not really, i am just playing MFO for now, and already i am in my slacker mode where i train for 5 ~ 30 mins a day.

Fiesta was a mmo that to be honest, it didnt interest me, since it felt pretty generic to me, there wasn't a lot of things to set it apart from other mmo that i had played, probably much has changed since cbt though.

Rapplez on the other hand, i might attempt to see if i remember my passport and give that another shot.


Also, cool, 400 pages, should someone post a cake picture in celebration?


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

Chinese 'O' Levels next monday.

Tips fatso, I want tips.

I DEMAND TIPS!

No seriously. I need to get A1 this time, cos I'm retaking this year after I got B3 last year.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Rappelz looks like a nice game, but will it run on my netbook with 1GB of RAM? The game seems to be full-3D, and most of the times games like that cause problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monster Forest Online seems to be full-3D too, but with less detail, it looks quite cute, although not as cute as MapleStory or Dragonica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might give that one a try, I'll download it now


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

Just a small tip. At the beginning, it will lag like mad for MFO, u have to get into the game option and disable shadows and depth and set the setting to low instead of the default high.

Also, rappelz's requirement are found here: http://rappelz.gpotato.com/?m=downloads



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Minimum Requirements
> 
> CPU 	RAM 	VGA 	Direct-X
> AMD/Intel Single Core 2.0GHz 	512 MB 	128 MB 3D graphics card 	9.0c
> ...



@Dom: i really dont have any tip since i myself got B3 as well.

All i did to prepared myself was read chinese news paper, listen to chinese song, talk to my friends in chinese, in other words, just keep exposing myself to chinese language. 

Also, i started writing sample essays on some topic. Since i always write about newspaper, i used that as my practice. Choose an article and write a essay on that, next i read to myself and see if i can spot any mistakes. Ask my friend to give it a read and see if they could spot any typo. 

Usually, i have a bad habit of writing in a way where it reads like a rude argument instead of a persuasive version, so i had to make fixes to that sample essay and make a note in a little book. 

Also, bought myself a chinese assesment book, and i was working on the exercises, for example, today i will work on 3 exercise, tomorrow another 3. 

And each time, i will mark it myself and take note of the typical mistakes that i make.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 23, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> not really, i know flame's friend, but i have no idea who flame is in real life, other than he's younger than me by 1 year, i think.



Rly late reply but w/e lol.

No lar, I was supposed to graduate this year too. 'Cept I failed a module so stay back half a sem. Same age as you and Faq and Kim Kai they all lol

Yay page 400!


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

Same as 3 of my friends, maybe you know aaron, zong rong, abel ? On the bright side, u dont have to go NS that soon, you have 3 months+++ of childhood/teengerhood to enjoy before you are now official an adult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess it's me for start a cake picture


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 23, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Same as 3 of my friends, maybe you know aaron, zong rong, abel ? On the bright side, u dont have to go NS that soon, you have 3 months+++ of childhood/teengerhood to enjoy before you are now official an adult



Nope don't know them lol. Actually the only people i know from DET are like Faqrullah, Kim Kai, and Ban Theng. :/

(DET juniors I know include Wilson, Fook Yu, Aloysious, Eric, know any of them?)

And lol NS deferment, dunno if it's a good thing or a bad thing :/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Recommended 1+ GB and a Pentium 4? I only have 1GB and Atom processor. It'll kill my computer most likely so I won't try it


----------



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on the bright side, by the time u are in, hopefully they considered you as old army man and u get to be more slack and sorry, i don't know any of them.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

BTW, that's some nice cakes you got there mrfatso, you got me hungry now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll go eat some more cornflakes


----------



## elixirdream (May 24, 2010)

tips on chinese?
i guess that is a daily affair...
read more literatures is always the best way


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 24, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see...

And lol maybe lar. XDD

Ugh Chinese. Was never good at it, but I don't hate it. It seems my conversational Chinese has gotten better since entering Poly (And dialects too lol). Reading totally went down the drain tho. :/


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2010)

sucks that i cant get 6000th post...

NEVER MIND I WILL GET 6666 OR 6996

my brother got A2 for chinese....


===
i hatehatehate this workshop compulsory for art students, in 3 days we in our 8 groups must make new signboards for the school canteen's food stalls, and i got into a group with the acad and tech, one cannot stop giggling one outline also cannot outline properly, one trace also fail so much, tio the stall got the worst name (which is "mama mee ya" a noodle store) horrible pun and all then the group ask me all the stupid questions,("eh what colour base you want?""anything""dont say anything la""blue""yellow good with red right?*takes yellow pencil and orange lead box and starts to compare colours"

THEN the instructor "teach" us about elements and principles of art... oh guess what my sec ONE teacher taught us 2 years ago.... (lines circles... shape is not form is not shape okay we get it -_-)

THEN NEXT "THIS IS VERY HEAVY BLAH BLAH"... it turns out to be COLOUR THEORY, which is mentioned in the damn textbook which everyone but me does NOT read. she took one hour to do what i could have learnt in ten minutes, still say short of time must hurry. my group finish the 4 sketches by reccess when the whole thing end still like never progress....kns


60 DOLLARS MY EDUSAVE LEFT 82 DOLLARS FOR MY REST OF MY SEC SCHOOL LIFE NIA STILL GOT CHINESE SHET COURSE LUCKY NEVER GIVE THEM THE EDUSAVE FORM


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Can't you tell your teacher you already know how to do it and let her make you do something else? Or do I misunderstand what you're saying?

Also, thanks for giving me the 6000th post, iPika


----------



## mrfatso (May 25, 2010)

nah, if her teacher is anything like mine art teacher, she would just bush it off and say, blah, you know nothing, which is true, but at least i borrowed 5 books on how to draw and read up on the techniques, so i do have an idea on how to draw in theory.


----------



## syko5150 (May 25, 2010)

I'm back from Greece =P...man what a tiresome week.


----------



## mrfatso (May 25, 2010)

inb4someone else says:"Pics please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ", any pics of your honeymoon/wedding? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, anyway, how was your honeymoon, did you bring back any chewing gums? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, welcome back to the temp


----------



## syko5150 (May 25, 2010)

thanks and we havent gotten our wedding photos yet we just got in this morning =p and we were too busy to take pics in greece ;D


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

Welcome back syko!! i am not asking for pictures 

How was it?


----------



## syko5150 (May 25, 2010)

the wedding went much better then expected.Honeymoon was great we didn't go out at all during the day but partied a lot at night =P


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Cool! You probably said this already earlier on in the topic but where exactly in Greece did you go to?


----------



## syko5150 (May 25, 2010)

we went to Athens and were staying at Hotel Grande Bretagne =p


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

Syko, now... does if feel good to be back home? like would you want to stay there for longer? or are you happy to be back?


----------



## syko5150 (May 25, 2010)

well i guess i could have stayed longer but i do like to be at home and besides we left our daughter here with my friend i didnt want to make her watch my daughter for too long =P.


----------



## iFish (May 26, 2010)

Oh, she did not go with you!?!?! Bummer, if i was her i would be annoyed


----------



## iPikachu (May 26, 2010)

do it sg style : NPNT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(no pic no tok iirc)

HOLY CRAP FATSO ISNT YOUR AVATAR THE PIKACHU FROM POKEMON ADVENTURESSSSS



my art teacher told me i could "input" when they were doing it.... >_> they coloured the bowl BRIGHT RED gahh...

my form teacher said i should also advice them but put it nicely because i "can be very sarcastic"




so i ended up helping other groups and not my own because >_?

i dont know anything : i didnt even learn anything from those 60 dollars. i wanted to write a big fat "FAIL" on the feedback form.... but since i already rated 4 for eveything(on a scale of 1-4, 1=excellent,4= poor) except about their punctuality

NOW GOT THIS KRANJI WAR MEMORIAL TRIP. COMPULSORY. MOE DEMANDS. what if we never go? MOE will still deduct from edusave.

MOE ONLY AFTER OUR MONEY KNS
so hungry...


----------



## mrfatso (May 26, 2010)

yup, i just read till vol 30, now i am waiting for the D/P adventures to be over before catching up. Manga version of pokemon ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, u never post typical pic of that as well, pika, shame on u, never do it the sg way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By posting NPNT with a NPNT pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like so:

NPNT!!




NPNT!!!





Ai ya, pika just go, see grave la and be angry lor that these buggers still have their grave/name instead of becoming ashes like the rest of us :\
----------------

So, syko, what were the more interesting sight that u saw in Greece?


----------



## syko5150 (May 26, 2010)

hmm the most interesting thing was probably Acropolis and we could see it as much as we wanted from our room lol...


----------



## iFish (May 26, 2010)

Fatso, i love you new ava


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

Hey mrfatso. Ever heard of Christian Bautista there in Singapore?


----------



## mrfatso (May 26, 2010)

Christian Bautista?

Who's that?


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 27, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> do it sg style : NPNT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But IIRC even if you don't use your edusave you won't get it back in cash anyways right? So might as well use what

Graahhh need to chiong my props and costume for Cosfest orz oh and booth stuff also. :/

And HOMG I didn't know all you guys were PokeSpecial/Pokemon Adventures fans too! Hi-Five! 8DDDDD

Can't wait for the DPPt arcs to be over, I'm really excited for HGSS. Gold goes up against his mortal enemy, Whitney, in the Pokethelon. XDDD


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

arghh, don't spoil it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, Hi-5 to you as well


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 27, 2010)

Lol I just saw it on this month's update on the official website mah. XDD They don't seem to have changed much even though they're supposed to be older... And I still cannot figure out what Crystal is supposed to be doing. :/


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

I see, well, since i haven see it yet nor do i want to see it, i guess gathering info for the other pokedex holders before they faced off against a strong enemy?


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 27, 2010)

Oh lol no the HGSS saga just started, and Gold and Silver are exploring the newer areas.

Also, it seems Gold put his Togepi back on his team. Looks like he can finally have a flying Pokemon huh? XDD

*fixed typo


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

awesome, the badass togepi is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cool, now to wait till mangafox has the remainding chapters up, then i can get back to reading pearl,diamond, platnium story lines.


----------



## iPikachu (May 27, 2010)

i had a longass reply written yesterday but mozilla firefox shut down on me... apparently yesterday i got hacked... >_>(refer: facebook) and my sister told me "OH YOU KNOW THE DAY WHEN YOU SLEEPING YOUR ACCOUNT SUDDENLY ONLINE I THOUGHT IT WAS YOUR FRIEND"

and my 150++million mesos and equips are gone. 130 at least, was my friend's who gave it to me.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> But IIRC even if you don't use your edusave you won't get it back in cash anyways right? So might as well use what


yeah but its like a shield and its almost depleted, i just paid for the germany trip last week i dont want to keep telling my parents i need money for x


pokemon adventures is on mangafox?


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

yup, if not, well do u guys read pokemon adventures?

Wah, pika, u worse than me, at least only 30+ millions worth of gears are gone and that's it. At most, i can cheapo my way back to profit, although i am too lazy to do that..


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 27, 2010)

Yes I buy the manga actually.

And yes it is also on Mangafox. It's a little faster too, but there are some chapters like Vol 33 that are not up yet. 34 is up tho, not sure why. :/

It's listed under 'Pok*é*mon Adventures' tho, the letter e has an accent. That's why it doesn't show up when you simply search 'Pokemon' with a normal e.

@iPikachu - Wow you certainly seem to be having a lot of activities in school. My school had so little activities I had about 200 left in my edusave...


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

Mangas that i bought, so far

are just megaman battle network, 1/2 prince, kingdom hearts 1/chain of memories/kingdom hearts 2, Pokemon RS

Speaking of that, where the hell is kingdom hearts 2 vol 3?

It's has been like what? 2? 3 years since vol 2.. Arghhh 

Same goes to Pokemon RS vol 8, 3/4 years already, where the heck is it? #$%^&


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 27, 2010)

My manga collection is waaayyy too big. All in English, which makes it even more expensive :/

I'm waiting for KH2 manga too... Well CY might have lost the licenses for those manga that seem to be taking awhile...

Last time there was Magical Pokemon Journey, back in like '98 or '99 it was up to vol 7. Then CY apparently lost the license, and only got it back last year, which was when vols 8, 9, and 10 came out. So yeah, might have to wait awhile in any case. :/

English is like that one... Worst is Tsubasa RC, took them 2 years between each volume.


----------



## mrfatso (May 28, 2010)

wow, so long, but at least they are still continuing instead of 10 years later, still no new volume.


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2010)

not that much activities, just that they're so expensive...(eg. my "workshop" on "basic image editing tools" was 60 dollars, the person even claimed that this type of workshop is hundered plus if you find it outside, which made me go think >_> are you fucking serious i learnt these for free)

i t0old my friend who gave me the money, she said she could give me some money again but not so much i told her give me 1m lor, lucky my sister had (spare)karstan and ssb(she didnt know it existed >_>), so she lent me... meh 

manga.. i dont usually buy them, but i have 5(?) volumes of reborn in chinese, and the first character book, (i want to buy from 28 onwards though because the covers have this recurring theme, plus i think im going to kinokuniya to buy jump issue 26 because of the reborn cover and colour spread >_>) 
i saw the art book (colore!...which is a trap because they actually greyscale'd some already coloured pictures... way to go.)yesterday but my sister said dont buy that cause people already had his res scans and bought hetalia volume 3 instead... got 2 volumes of kuroshitsuji too...


----------



## mrfatso (May 30, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> not that much activities, just that they're so expensive...(eg. my "workshop" on "basic image editing tools" was 60 dollars, the person even claimed that this type of workshop is hundered plus if you find it outside, which made me go think >_> are you fucking serious i learnt these for free)
> 
> i t0old my friend who gave me the money, she said she could give me some money again but not so much i told her give me 1m lor, lucky my sister had (spare)karstan and ssb(she didnt know it existed >_>), so she lent me... meh
> 
> ...



well, of cos they say outside more expensive, i believe it's a trick to make u pay for their workshop. Speaking of workshop, our batch missed out on adam kool workshop(that motivational speaker guy, not sure how to spell his surname). 

Also, since u are interested in art, do u buy concept art books of various stuff, games/anime/doodles?


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 31, 2010)

Adam Khoo?

Attended one of his camp thingies when I was like 12 or so. :/ (Got learn some things lar, but I felt it wasn't worth the money)

Concept art books can be found online. >D

Easier to reference too, since only need to open the file instead of having to find the book and flipping to the page you want >.> (Though if you can afford it, buy the books, cause they're very awesome and useful)


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2010)

Today was Chinese 'O' levels.

It was ok-ok, IMO.


----------



## mrfatso (May 31, 2010)

Ya, nowadays whenever i am looking to buy games, if there's a concept book, it's usually a draw for me.

Since i really like looking at how those concept arts are drawn, how did they come up with those inspirations, what were their initial designs. 

Also, the glossy feeling just can't be described in words alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i wouldnt know, since at that time, i just wanted to go in and get the free 50 dollars haha, it's free cos my parents would have pay for it }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But still, some concept art books are not easy to find, so if possible, i rather just get the physical copy instead.

@Dom: Ai ya, on the bright side, u still got 1 more chance in october if you don't think your results is good enuf when it comes


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

1st Post of June =D lol i haven't posted here in a while I've been looking into buying some businesses and going to start taking Japanese lessons...then I'm going to go back to school and get another degree in IT this time =P.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 5, 2010)

well, then 2nd post of June.

So, currently what business are u going into? and how much has your life changed since you are now official husband and wife?


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

well as far as my life changing since being married it hasn't everything is exactly the same as it was before which is a good thing...and i decided to buy a small market and clothing store


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2010)

http://sg.yfittopostblog.com/2010/06/04/gr...s-mrt-security/






How impressive.

Singapore's security has been so lax for the last couple of years, though it has been only one or two accidents, but they are pretty bad. Mas Selamat's escape is a big security issue, and even an amateur can sneak into a MRT depot? Wouldn't it be effortless for terrorists?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 6, 2010)

probably, anyway a friend of mine linked me to that article, at that time, i just told him i don't care...

but seriously though, sometimes i think we need these people to do these things once in a blue moon...

Maybe it's cos of our low crime rate and we are not as paranoid as the US when it comes to these things that i don't care much nor am i too worried. But if this is the result of our complacency. I say, good job and hopefully this will keep our police on their toe.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 6, 2010)

*looks at Dom's Sig*
Wow dom you are actually listening to something other then Led Zeppelin? =P


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> .... *snip*...
> Anyway, today's graduation was surprisingly fast. All i did was wear my dress and got up and shake hands with the minister and next, got to another venue and collect my diploma, it was that quick. Just that the rest of the time was padded with us sitting through songs and speeches and the usual stuff.
> 
> Anyway, well, i will post a recent picture of me as soon as the picture arrived



and 1 month later, the pictures arrived, they told me it would take around 2 weeks, but whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here they are: 
I am just the guy in the dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 18, 2010)

^parents never take for you meh?
grats lol


----------



## redact (Jun 18, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I am just the guy in the dress


you are tall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it's not a dress, it's a gown


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2010)

@merc: gown, dress, what's the diff aside from length 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^parents never take for you meh?
> grats lol



she forgotten the film lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also, the whole thing was pretty quick, by the time she took out her camera, i am done and walking away haha


----------



## redact (Jun 18, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @merc: gown, dress, what's the diff aside from length


dresses are for girls and i had to wear one of those for graduation too
i'm not a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...am i?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 18, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I came in here to look around and I find mrfatso in a dress.


----------



## redact (Jun 18, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> So I came in here to look around and I find mrfatso in a dress.


i LOL'd

silly box, you can have a cardboard dress when you graduate


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 18, 2010)

how about just graduation outfit not gown or dress =D


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2010)

so, syko, which game are u looking forward to on the 3DS? 



			
				mercluke said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



last time i saw your profile, you look like a dude after all


----------



## redact (Jun 18, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so, syko, which game are u looking forward to on the 3DS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


elixir keeps hitting on my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler











me in graduation dress:


Spoiler



[title:windy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well for 3DS games that have been announced I'm planning on buying the following


Spoiler



CODENAME: Chocobo Racing 3D (i hope its better then the PS1 game)

Dead or Alive 3D (Probably my favorite Fighting series)

Kingdom Hearts (although i don't care much for the story the gameplay has been fun)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (lol i'm a huge zelda fan but that should be known by now)

Mario Kart (these games are always fun even when not playing against other people)

Paper Mario (whats not to love about a Mario RPG?)

PilotWings Resort (man i remember playing Pilotwings on SNES and N64 too much fun)

Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle ( lol i love solving the puzzles in this series)

Resident Evil: Revelations (although i suck at it whats not to love about killing zombies)

Star Fox 64 3D (one of the best space shooters around this should be fun)

Super Street Fighter IV 3D (its about damn time we get a street fighter on the handheld thats worth playing).


I'm 50/50 on Kid Icarus since i didnt care for the original on NES i'll have to wait and see on if i buy it. dont care about Metal Gear Solid or any Tom Clancy games.

I've already asked the owner of the local store i buy games from to let me know on the first day he accepts preorders and i will buy it along with any of the games that i've listed maybe more games depending on what gets announced from now until release ( i think release will be in November around the 18-23)


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2010)

Merc: Why the long face? 

Syko: I see, as for me
- probably paper mario
- kingdom hearts 3ds
- Kid Icarus Uprising(dont remember playing the SNES version, so i could give that a try) 
- Chocobo Racing
- Samurai Warrior
- BloodRayne
- Super Monkey Ball

Not sure about metal gear though, since i am not a fan of that series or any game that requires stealth





As for me, i guess i could use my breaks and have a look at shops once a while.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, fatso, how tall are you?

You look kinda different from the picture you have on facebook you took with your friends...

And I believe it's called a robe.



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> *looks at Dom's Sig*
> Wow dom you are actually listening to something other then Led Zeppelin? =P



Wow, syko, you actually look at something other than women? ;P

And the 3DS games all look pretty exciting, I'll see which one releases when I have spare cash.

But Mario Kart in 3D sounds amazing.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally, you replied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was hoping for u to reply then and then i will just post some random comment about stuff haha.

Anyway, last i check, i am around 169 or 171 or somewhere in the 16X/17X range.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, the last time I checked, I was around 174 or 175. Guess, I might be taller than you.

And you are going for NS so soon? That's sad, but still, good luck in there! 

I'll probably be on a lot less often after holidays too.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2010)

haha, shouldnt that be u be here 24/7 till u go to school? After all, after O level, unless u go look for job, u be on holiday for quite a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, i will try and get out on the 17th of July just to go to the New Paper Big walk as per tradition


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

Yo YO Yoooo..
i am back~! i am enjoying my break with the recent slow release till next week
next week will be epic week till early of july 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i already got toystory3 and shrek as a warmup of what can i do ...
hooo hooo

Syko,
the other day you were looking for me?


----------



## iFish (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry elixir :


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I'm sorry elixir :


----------



## iFish (Jun 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry elixir :


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

no idea what are you talking about...
i do have memory lapse....
maybe that is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so mrfatso... is father;s day that crazy in SG?


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Syko,
> the other day you were looking for me?


oh yeah i was just going to ask you what you thought of the 3DS and the games they announced =P


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

sorry my friend.. have been busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS.. i think is cool really cool ~! too bad is not about image popping out of the screen
i would rather 3DS being the main focus of the better titles and DS will still being use as the less important titles.


*Posts merged*

sorry my friend.. have been busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS.. i think is cool really cool ~! too bad is not about image popping out of the screen
i would rather 3DS being the main focus of the better titles and DS will still being use as the less important titles.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 20, 2010)

its ok well i don't really care about 3D but the games that have been announced for it so far are going to be great i haven't really been able to find any use for my DSi anymore not too many games that are coming out that i want only Ninokuni,Professor Layton,English Final fantasy heroes of light, English DQ9,Ghost Trick and Dragon Ball Origins 2 so 5 English games and 1 Japanese game that I'm looking forward to for the rest of this year that's if Ninokuni even gets released this year...oh i might be interested in One Piece: Gigant Battle if its a decent fighting game


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> so mrfatso... is father;s day that crazy in SG?



No idea, i went to orchard with my friend today, and it seems like a typical sunday, everyone go shopping, don't see a lot of family in restaurants though. So, i guess to us, it's probably just another sunday, and at least from what i saw, not a lot of people are giving their dad the extra special treatment.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

hahaha
i am spending my dad seafood (crab)
we are going out in a short while

syko,
hahahaha.. yeah all the better titles will be coming out on 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i see 3DS as a DS upgrade
just like DSi as a DS upgrade


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah but finally being able to take ocarina of time on the road with me that alone will be worth getting a 3DS lol...i'm currently "TRYING" to download Lego Harry Potter for Wii but these people uploaded it to crappy sites like rapidshare,cramit,x7 & sharingmatrix man i get like less then 100kb/s with all those sites where as with MU i get 80MB/s -_-


----------



## mysterio123 (Jun 21, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> This thread totally needs to be renamed.
> Every time I see 'SG' I think 'Suicide Girls' and thus 'hot goth chicks naked'.
> Totally misleading.








 me too


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> This thread totally needs to be renamed.
> Every time I see 'SG' I think 'Suicide Girls' and thus 'hot goth chicks naked'.
> Totally misleading.








Anyways, elixir, why do you see the 3DS as a DS upgrade? I see it as an entirely new console! It has so many new features! The DSi only has a few... If you really want to see it as an upgrade, I'd say it's more of an upgrade to the DSi than to the DS, because it has cameras and a new OS.


----------

